# MTB-Frauentreff



## Kalinka (11. Januar 2004)

Ich möchte gerne regelmäßig (2-4 mal im Monat) mit anderen Ladys Mountainbiken. Selber bin ich noch Anfängerin mit steigerungsfähiger Kondition  .
Vorwiegend am Wochenende gilt es das 7-Gebirge, die Eifel, Siegburg und Umgebung...  unsicher zu machen.
Naja, Quotenmänner sind auch mal zugelassen  !
Erstes Kennenlern-Treffen ist am 25.01.04 auf dem Ölberg im 7-Gebirge zum Brunch. Mitgebrachte Räder können sich danach gerne austoben. Wer sich bei mir anmeldet kriegt ´ne Reservierung!
Bis jetzt sind wir 3-5 Leute.
Bis dann
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (20. Januar 2004)

Tour ohne Frühstück (Betriebsferien auf dem Ölberg  )
Wir treffen uns um 11:30 uhr auf der Margarethenhöhe auf dem Parkplatz an der Ölbergringstr.
Anbei die geplante Route, ca. 20 km in 2-3h mit Rast im Löwenburger Hof.
20km im 7Gebirge = 40km in "normaler" Umgebung   
Wir sind 7 nichthiergemeldete Biker (das gibts!!!) und ich hoffe auf mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heimwerker King (27. Januar 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Tour ohne Frühstück (Betriebsferien auf dem Ölberg  )
> Wir treffen uns um 11:30 uhr auf der Margarethenhöhe auf dem Parkplatz an der Ölbergringstr.
> Anbei die geplante Route, ca. 20 km in 2-3h mit Rast im Löwenburger Hof.
> 20km im 7Gebirge = 40km in "normaler" Umgebung
> Wir sind 7 nichthiergemeldete Biker (das gibts!!!) und ich hoffe auf mehr!


Hi Kalinka,
na wie war die Damen Tour im Siebengebirge?  ?

Bitte unterstützt hier, auch die nicht IBC_ler... Info 

Horst


----------



## Kalinka (27. Januar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kalinka,
> na wie war die Damen Tour im Siebengebirge?  ?
> 
> Alle MitfahrerInnen hatten Spaß und eine Menge Dreck im Haar, an den Schuhen, am Fahrrad...also eigentlich überall!
> ...


----------



## vanillefresser (28. Januar 2004)

Hi Mädels,

wie schaut´s mit Eurer Unterstützung aus. Hier sind alle 7Berge-Biker gefordert.......Wegenutzung im Siebengebirge 

Also lest die einzelnen Threads mal durch und macht Euch ein paar Gedanken


----------



## Kalinka (3. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frauen (und Quotenmänner und Quotenbayern),
die zweite Runde wird eingeläutet!!!
Ich hoffe, daß uns das Wetter hold ist.

Ich habe auch extra für das 7gebirge ein neues Teil von Ritchey montiert: 
*Den Seven-Hill-Bar*
Eine völlig neue Lenkstange: *2,50 m breit  *   

25-35 km (je nach Lust und Laune) mit 600-800 hm. Wir starten zum Einrollen mit einer Talstrecke am Rhein bis Rhöndorf. Dort geht es durch das Rhondorfer Tal hoch bis zum Löwenburger Hof. Über den Lohrberg zur Frühmesseiche und von dort durch das Logebachtal zum Schmelztal (das kennen einige von der ersten Tour sicher noch!). Das Schmelztal dieses Mal bis nach Bad Honnef komplett runter (feine trials). Ab hier wahlweise noch mehr Höhenmeter oder die Flachlandvariante im Rheintal zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit könnt ihr dem Terminkalender entehmen.


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. Februar 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frauen (und Quotenmänner und Quotenbayern),
> Ich habe auch extra für das 7gebirge ein neues Teil von Ritchey montiert:
> *Den Seven-Hill-Bar*
> Eine völlig neue Lenkstange: *2,50 m breit  *



*Will ich auch!!!*  




> Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit könnt ihr dem Terminkalender entehmen.



Eintragen für Faule hier

Mal sehen ob ich als Quotenmann mitfahre oder den weiten Weg bis zur WBTS fahre???


----------



## Kalinka (4. Februar 2004)

Heimwerker King schrieb:
			
		

> *Will ich auch!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, da werde ich die Truppe wohl in *Quotenmannpower *  im 7Gebirge umbenennen  
Also ehrlich meine Damen...bin ich denn die einzige, die noch üben muß?  
Aber, Heimwerker King, Dich nehmen wir auch als Mann gerne mit...schon allein damit Du siehst, daß ich nicht wirklich so unfit bin, wie es auf unserer ersten gemeinsamen Tour schien  
Auf die Berge, fertig, los!


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2004)

Ich gebe nicht auf  ...Es muß doch ein paar bikende Frauen geben, die gerne im 7Gebirge oder Umgebung fahren wollen.
Am Sonntag, 14.03.2004 starten wir um 12:00 Uhr in Königswinter am Eingang des Nachtigallentals. 
*Anfahrt:*
B42 Abfahrt Königswinter, am Ende der Abfahrt gerade aus in die Winzerstraße, unter der nun deutlich sichtbaren B42 kann geparkt werden. Hier ist der Eingang zum Nachtigallental.
Weitere Parkplätze: Winzerstr. folgen und nächste rechts.


----------



## rpo35 (10. März 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gebe nicht auf  ...Es muß doch ein paar bikende Frauen geben, die gerne im 7Gebirge oder Umgebung fahren wollen.
> Am Sonntag, 14.03.2004 starten wir um 12:00 Uhr in Königswinter am Eingang des Nachtigallentals.
> *Anfahrt:*
> B42 Abfahrt Königswinter, am Ende der Abfahrt gerade aus in die Winzerstraße, unter der nun deutlich sichtbaren B42 kann geparkt werden. Hier ist der Eingang zum Nachtigallental.
> Weitere Parkplätze: Winzerstr. folgen und nächste rechts.



Huhu,

wenn's garnicht klappt...komm hier mit. Da wäre das Verhältnis derzeit zumindest augeglichen...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Kalinka (11. März 2004)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> wenn's garnicht klappt...komm hier mit. Da wäre das Verhältnis derzeit zumindest augeglichen...
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch schon gedacht, mal sehen was sich noch ergibt.
Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -courgi- (11. März 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich auch schon gedacht, mal sehen was sich noch ergibt.
> Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
> Karin



Sei gegrüßt
Wenn das Wetter so gut wird wie vorausgesagt, und meine Erkältung abklingen sollte, dann plane ich auf jeden Fall am Sonntag ein schönes Tourchen. Vielleicht schaff ichs noch ein paar der faulen Winterpausensäcke zu motivieren . Bei Bedarf und Interesse laß was von Dir hören.
mfg Andreas


----------



## nugget (11. März 2004)

Hi Kalinka,
ich schreibe für meine Freundin, der ich von Deinen Bemühungen erzählt habe. Fazit: Du sollst Dich weiter bemühen, da sie auch gerade erst ihr MTB (Dienstag) gekauft hat, aber leider dieses Wochenende nicht kann, sonst aber gerne Touren machen möchte. Hoffentlich klappt das.  
Gruß
nugget


----------



## Kalinka (12. März 2004)

nugget schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Kalinka,
> ich schreibe für meine Freundin, der ich von Deinen Bemühungen erzählt habe. Fazit: Du sollst Dich weiter bemühen, da sie auch gerade erst ihr MTB (Dienstag) gekauft hat, aber leider dieses Wochenende nicht kann, sonst aber gerne Touren machen möchte. Hoffentlich klappt das.
> Gruß
> nugget



Dann sollte sich Deine Freundin in diesem wirklich schönen, nützlichen und informativen Forum schnell anmelden   
Ich gebe (noch) nicht auf ! Und natürlich haben gemischte Gruppen auch Ihren Reiz   ... 
nur liegt das Kamikaze-Gen eben auf dem Y-Chromosom   

Karin


----------



## Kalinka (15. März 2004)

Tja, nachdem ich meine eigene Tour mangels Feedback gecancelt hatte, hat Courgi mit seiner Tour am Sonntag meine Stimmung wieder gehoben. Es war eine schöne mittelschwere Tour mit für mich neuen und schönen Wegen und Trials. Ich hoffe er hat noch Lust, mit mir die eine oder andere Tour zu fahren.
Ich war, wie meistens, das Schlußlicht und nach der Tour gab es nicht viele Körperteile an meinem alten, untrainiertem Körper   ,die nicht schmerzten, aber ich habe was gelernt: 
*Wenn ich nicht bald ein paar Frauen finde, die so schlecht sind wie ich und die Lust haben in Ruhe (ohne Männer   ) zu üben, verkaufe ich mein MTB!*  
Doch es wird Sommer und es wird schon werden, oder?

Karin


----------



## -courgi- (15. März 2004)

*schmunzel* ich zeige auch Dir demnächst das Geheimnis der Leistungssteigerung . Danke für das Lob, war 'ne lustige Tour . Allein vom Unterhaltungswert hats sich schon gelohnt


----------



## 50189K (15. März 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht bald ein paar Frauen finde, die so schlecht sind wie ich und die Lust haben in Ruhe (ohne Männer   ) zu üben, verkaufe ich mein MTB!



naja... du hast mich noch nicht auf'm MTB gesehen....  Ich bin absoluter Frischling.... erst 100km damit gefahren. Komme aber nicht aus dem Siegburger Raum  

Kathrin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (15. März 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Es war eine schöne mittelschwere Tour mit für mich neuen und schönen Wegen und Trials. Ich hoffe er hat noch Lust, mit mir die eine oder andere Tour zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Karin



Ich kann da nur beipflichten. Ein Lob an unseren Guide.   
Ein sehr sehr feine Runde mit einem sehr feinem Abschluss in einem sehr feinen Steinbruch.  

P.S. 

Wenn Oli die Bilder rausrückt, stell ich sie natürlich noch hier ein.


----------



## -courgi- (15. März 2004)

Bleibt locker Leutz, das ein oder andere Ass hab ich noch im Ärmel! Aber gaaanz tief drin...   

P.S.:Jetzt hab ich das mit "Handlampe" kapiert, dachte das war'n Scherz  lol


----------



## showman (21. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

bin ab Morgen für eine Woche in Troisdorf auf Fortbildung. Hab mein Bike dabei und würde gerne mal eine Tour durch das Siebengebirge fahren. Hätte ab Dienstag jeden Tag ab 15:30 Zeit. Wenns also jemanden Langweilig ist bitte melden. Fahrtechnik würde ich als gut und meine Fitness als durchschnittlich bezeichnen.

Gruß aus Franken

Showman


----------



## Kalinka (22. März 2004)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin ab Morgen für eine Woche in Troisdorf auf Fortbildung. Hab mein Bike dabei und würde gerne mal eine Tour durch das Siebengebirge fahren. Hätte ab Dienstag jeden Tag ab 15:30 Zeit. Wenns also jemanden Langweilig ist bitte melden. Fahrtechnik würde ich als gut und meine Fitness als durchschnittlich bezeichnen.
> 
> ...



Das wunderschöne Troisdorf  naja, viel Spaß.
Ich bin selber auf Dienstreise am Dienstag und werde spät zurückkommen, sorry.
Du hast aber doch keine unanständigen Absichten, weil Du im Frauenvorum nach Führung fragst ?  
Viel Glück und Spaß beim biken (Wetter ist ja eher  )

Karin


----------



## showman (22. März 2004)

Hallo Karin,

uuahhh, keine bösen Absichten. Hier posten halt Leute aus Troisdorf und ich denke die kennen sich hier aus. Naja schade das du nicht kannst. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Handlampe (29. März 2004)

Damit dieser Thread nicht ganz in Vergessenheit gerät, hier ein kleiner Bericht von der "Mädchentour" mit Kalinka und Co. zum Steinerberg.






Bei phantastischem Wetter ging es von Altenahr zuerst an der Ahr entlang um dann den Steinerberg "von hinten" über Pützfeld zu bezwingen. Noch die einfachste Route auf diesen "Klotz". Aber trotz allem, mussten die ca. 350hm am Stück erstmal bewältigt werden. Und Alle schafften die Bezwingung des Fünfhundertfünfzigers.   

Hier im Bild Karin





Oben angekommen gab es ersteinmal lecker Jamjam im Steinerberghaus, bevor wir uns dann ein wenig auf dem Plataou des Steinerbergs in der Sonne reckelten. Ein herrliches Fleckchen Erde   






Wer entdeckt den Fehler im vorherigen Suchbild......
RICHTIG...da hats doch tatsächlich Rennräder auf dem Bild...wo kommen die denn her??

Die Lösung: Zwei Mann aus dem Team Tomburg (Thomas und Markus) waren
 mit dem RR unterwegs und so kam es zu der wundersamen Vereinigung

Nach dieser Rast trennte sich das Grüppchen wieder und wir fuhren weiter Richtung Krausberg, natürlich wieder mit kleinen Traileinlagen die das ideale Übungsgelände für unsere Mädels darstellte.






Vom Krausberg folgte nach Anfangs sehr schön zu fahrendem Trail ein leichteres Stück




 um danach doch ziemlich schwierig, mit sehr engen Serpentinen zu werden. Hier durften wir uns dann auch wieder unsere obligatorische Schelle von einem netten Wanderer holen, welcher doch behauptete, das... Zitat "UNSERE Wege demnächst alle für Biker gesperrt werden müssen" Immer wieder erstaunlich, wieviele Wanderer doch im Besitz von ihren eigenen Wegen sind   
Wenn mir mal jemand sagt, wo man die so einfach kaufen kann....bitte Bescheid geben....ich will auch ein paar Eigene haben.

Der Abschluss der Tour bildete die Rückfahrt an der Ahr entlang, natürlich wieder durchsetzt mit ein paar kleinen Trails, die glücklicherweise ziemlich menschenleer waren, da die Hauptreisekaffeeundkuchenzeit schon zu Ende war.

Als Ausklang gab es dann in Altenahr im Cafe "Blechkatze" noch eine kleine Mahlzeit. 

P.S. 

Gruss an unseren Gastfahrer Stuart aus dem grossen britischem Königreich, hier zu sehen nach einer gerade genommenen Bodenprobe des Festlandes


----------



## -courgi- (29. März 2004)

*neid*    

Klasse Bericht!


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2004)

Die Mädchenrunde am Sonntag war noch besser als der Bericht   Nach jedem Anstieg, war er noch so lang und hart, wurden wir belohnt...mit einem Restaurant am Ende, oder schönen Abfahrten und Trials. Ich hab gut was dazugelernt!!
*Aber...*
*...wir Frauen können auch alleine!!!*
Bin gestern mit Daniela die Samstagsrunde nochmal gefahren...ich habe mich nicht wirklich verfahren und auch den kleinen Übungstrail gefunden! Das Wetter war super und zum Abschluß fuhr ich von der Sieglinde nach Siegburg zurück in den Sonnenuntergang hinein. GIGANTISCH!  
Am Donnerstag versuch ich mit Daniela mal die Talsperrenrunde zu finden  .
Bis zum nächstenmal 
Karin, die Bremse


----------



## -courgi- (30. März 2004)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Am Donnerstag versuch ich mit Daniela mal die Talsperrenrunde zu finden  .
> Bis zum nächstenmal



Bei Rückfragen oder Anregungen stehe ich gern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lakota (19. April 2004)

gibt es irgendwelche alterswünsche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2004)

lakota schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es irgendwelche alterswünsche?



*Jaaa, ich wäre gerne 15 Jahre jünger!!! *  
Kannst Du da was machen???   
Wenn wir Dir mit mit +-40 Lenze nicht zu alt sind, melde Dich!
Heute gegen 17:30 ist bei trockenem Wetter eine Runde angedacht.
Ich starte 17:10 von Siegburg Frankfurter Straße...Daniela gabele ich an der Sieglinde auf!

Hier bin ich zu erreichen 0163/2520361


----------



## lakota (20. April 2004)

momentan denke ich weniger, dass das alter ein problem ist ^^
konditionell und vom technischen her seid ihr aber wahrscheinlich besser als "wir", das heißt meine "mitstreiterin" und ich   
naja, vllt. ergibt sich da mal was, gegen ne tour um siegburg/hennef/troisdorf gibt es von unserer seite aus, denke ich, sonst nicht viel einzuwenden ^^

nur mit der zeit wird's was knapp, sind ja fleißige schüler, die immer ihre aufgaben machen (wer's glaubt   ) und sonst auch viele nachmittage verplant haben mit anderem sport etc.
WEs sind meist frei, also, wie gesagt, vllt. klappt's ja doch mal ^^

lesen auf jeden fall regelmäßig mit!
bis denne


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2004)

Es hat sich eine *Montags-Feierabend-Frauenrunde * gefunden, die zwischen 16:00 und 17:00 Uhr startet. Wir machen für 1,5-2,0h von Siegburg/Allner/Kaldauen aus die umliegenden Hüdel und Wälder unsicher. Jede SIE, die uns verstärken möchte ist gerne willkommen!
Unsere Kondition ist schon besser geworden und an der Technik arbeiten wir!!
*Kurz durchrufen * und den genauen Sartpunkt und Uhrzeit erfragen: *0163/2520361*

Bis denne 
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (4. April 2005)

Neues Jahr, neues Glück:






Jeden Donnerstag ist eine *Frauen*-Einsteiger-Konditionsaufbau-Technikübe-Runde geplant.
Treffpunkt ist 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.

Anmelden für die erste Tour können sich alle unfitten Frauen *hier*.


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2005)

Habe die Runde gestern nochmal abgefahren und 1,5 h gebraucht. Je nach Fitness der Teilnehmerinnen werden wir bis zu 2 h brauchen. Es sind zwei trails zum üben dabei, viel Waldautobahn, ein paar Steigungen natürlich und ein wenig unvermeidbarer Asphalt.
Wir werden am Donnerstag zu fünft sein: 2+1 angemeldete und zwei nicht-Forums-Damen. Ob wir zum Ausklang und zur Erholung in der Sieglinde einkehren, entscheiden wir spontan. Freu mich drauf und hoffe nur auf trockenes Wetter


----------



## lakota (7. April 2005)

wenn ihr bei DEN wetteraussichten doch gefahren seid, dann drück ich euch die däumchen, dass ihr nicht nass werdet und wünsche euch auf jeden fall viel spaß


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2005)

Natürlich sind wir gestartet.
Zu dritt machten wir uns bei trockenem Wetter...noch trockenem Wetter auf den Weg.
Nach der ersten Bergwertung sehen wir noch sehr entspannt aus: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*v.l. Karin(kalinka), Daniela, Maria(TheBody)*

Das sollte auch das einzige Foto bleiben, denn nach weiterem Anstieg fing es an zu regnen und der nette, kleine, einfache Trail, den ich zum Üben ausgesucht hatte, wurde zunehmend glitschiger. An seinem Ende angekommen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schüttete es aus Eimern und die einstimmige Entscheidung abzubrechen, war schnell getroffen.
Also ging es durchgeweicht wieder Richtung Heimat. Maria und ich fuhren Richtung Siegburg und das Wetter wurde wieder sonnig, so daß ich zu Hause schon fast wieder trocken war.
*Neue Woche... neues Glück, nächste Woche Donnerstag, den 14.04. um 17:00 Uhr werden wir wieder an der Sieglinde starten um die Runde komplett zu fahren*


----------



## hardy_aus_k (8. April 2005)

@Kalinka

Erfreulich ist natürlich, dass es endlich mal ein wirklich nett anzuschauendes Bild von einer MTB-Tour   Ansonsten müssen wir ja immer dem Abbild von irgendwelchen gruseligen männlichen MTB'ler vorlieb nehmen    

Vermissen tue ich als alter Statistiker natürlich Eure Tourdaten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2005)

hardy_aus_k schrieb:
			
		

> @Kalinka
> ...Vermissen tue ich als alter Statistiker natürlich Eure Tourdaten.


Tja, erstens haben wir die Tour abgebrochen nach ca. 10 km   und zweitens ist das eine Frauenrunde, die nur zum Spaß fährt  
Sicher schön anzusehen










aber wenig effektiv für Statistik  
Da kannst Du uns getrost rauslassen, wenn Du es übers Herz bringst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12.sinn (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

leider hab ich erst gestern von eurer Frauenrunde gelesen.. und leider hatte ich genau für dieses Wochenende mein MTbike nicht mit eingepackt.   
Da ich aber etwa alle 2 Wochen mich in Kölle befinde, würde ich in der übernächsten Woche wohl mal wieder mein MTbike einpacken und von Kölle zu euch kommen. Um mal nicht alleine durch die Wälder zuheizen... Also, vielleicht bis in zwei Wochen...  

Petra


----------



## Stefan_SIT (8. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Sicher schön anzusehen
> 
> 
> ...


Ne, ne - 'Kleinvieh' macht auch Mist!  Wir wollen Daten!


----------



## Handlampe (8. April 2005)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ne - 'Kleinvieh' macht auch Mist!  Wir wollen Daten!




Genau: FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN......und immer an die Leser denken


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2005)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Genau: FAKTEN FAKTEN FAKTEN......und immer an die Leser denken


Nö!
Und fall mir nicht in den Rücken




Ich könnte auch nur schätzen... die nächste Tour wird penibel dokumentiert: 
gestoppt, vermessen, ausgelitert, gezählt, kartiert, höhengemetert....


----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Nö!
> Und fall mir nicht in den Rücken
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schon zertifiziert?  (Original nur auf fälschungssicherem Urkundenpaier )

Wen oder was willst Du denn auslitern?   

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wen oder was willst Du denn auslitern?   ...







noch Fragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (8. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> noch Fragen?


 
Keine! 
Nettersheim, Sechs, setzen.  

Gibts zu diesem Thema vielleicht einen AUSLITER-WORKSHOP?
Das Thema ist schon sehr interessant.

Apropo auslitern, da fällt mir meine Flußdurchquerung vor mehr als zwei Jahren an der Dhünn ein. Ich einen Steilhang runter (heijeija, war das steil), durch die dichte Bebuschung an der Sohle und schon stand ich in der Dhünn (damals ohne GPS, keine Ahnung, ob ich das wieder finde), auf den ca. 80 hm höher verlaufenden Pfad wieder zurück hätte echte Kletterarbeit bedeutet. Also Schuhe und Strümpe aus (es war Spätherbst und große Eisschollen trieben auf der Dhünn  ), MTB geschultert und durch. Fast zumindest, denn offensichtlich war die Übergangsstelle nicht sorgsam ausgewählt worden. Ratzfatz wurde es tief, zu tief, platsch, und ich war bis zu den Achseln nass, pitschnass. Auf der anderen Seite stellte ich fest: MTB, Helm, Schuhe und Socken sowie der obere Teil des CAMELBAK trocken, Rest nass.

Was hätte ich nun auslitern müssen? Meine durchnässte Kleidung oder die Dhünn selber?  

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2005)

Will Dienstag eine kleine Erkundungstour in der Gegend um die Wahnbachtalsperre machen. Soll eine 1,5-2h Runde dabei rauskommen.
Wenn sich eine *Mitfahrerin* findet, kann Sie um 16:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde auf der Brücke sein. Verfahrgarantie wird gegeben!


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. April 2005)

finde ich eine gute idee mit der mädelsrunde. wenn meine frau abgestillt hat werde ich sie auch mal bei euch vorbeischicken  ich hoffe bis dahin seid ihr nicht zu marathonlerinnen mutiert   kann aber noch zweidrei monate dauern.


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2005)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> finde ich eine gute idee mit der mädelsrunde. wenn meine frau abgestillt hat werde ich sie auch mal bei euch vorbeischicken  ich hoffe bis dahin seid ihr nicht zu marathonlerinnen mutiert   kann aber noch zweidrei monate dauern.


Also, sie ist gerne willkomen und bekommt von uns ein rücksichtsvolles Aufbauprgramm verpasst  
Aber warum erst nach dem Abstillen? 
Unsere Donnerstags-Runden sind müttertauglich angelegt und dauern deshalb max. 2 h. 
Diese 2 h könntest DU den liebenden Vater komplett ausleben  
Wir freuen uns über jede Mitfahrerin


----------



## MTB-Kao (11. April 2005)

mal schauen ob ich sie jetzt schon dazu bewegen kann, aber ich denke eher nicht.


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2005)

Diesen Donnerstag(14.04) ist wieder eine Frauen-Einsteiger-Konditionsaufbau-Technikübe-Runde geplant.




Treffpunkt ist 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.

*Anmelden für die zweite Tour können sich alle unfitten Frauen und solche die mit unfitten Frauen fahren wollen* *hier*
__________________
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (13. April 2005)

Ich habe den Termin für den Donnerstag gecancelt, da ich kurzfristig Do & Fr Urlaub habe.
Aufgrund der zahlreichen Nichtanmeldungen ist das sicher auch nicht problematisch  
Nächste Woche  dann wieder um 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.


----------



## sibby08 (13. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Termin für den Donnerstag gecancelt, da ich kurzfristig Do & Fr Urlaub habe.
> Aufgrund der zahlreichen Nichtanmeldungen ist das sicher auch nicht problematisch
> Nächste Woche  dann wieder um 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.



Na wenn ihr immer während der Tour abbrecht, oder von vornherein absagt, dann wird dat aber nix mit de Kondition!  
Bis zur CTF am Vatertag is nich mehr lang  

Sibby


----------



## 12.sinn (16. April 2005)

hi,
ich wollte mal gerne diese woche mitfahren...
ich würde aus köln dazu kommen, bräuchte da nur ne kleine anfahrtsbeschreibung...   

gruss
petra


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2005)

Diesen Donnerstag *(21.04)* ist wieder eine Frauen-Einsteiger-Konditionsaufbau-Technikübe-Runde geplant.
Diesmal nicht nur die Halbe (oder abgesagte) Runde  





Treffpunkt ist 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Ich hoffe das Wetter ist uns hold, und alle bleiben gesund bis dahin!!!!

*Anmelden für die einskommafünfte   Tour können sich alle unfitten Frauen und solche die mit unfitten Frauen fahren wollen* *hier*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2005)

Hier noch die Anfahrtsbeschreibung für die gerne gesehene Kölner-Fraktion:
Anfahrt von Köln
A59 bis Augustiner Kreuz
A560 Richtung Siegburg bis Abfahrt Siegburg
An der Abfahrt links Richtung Siegburg Zentrum. Auf der Bonner Straße bleiben, den Kreisel überqueren, durch die Unterführung und dann an der Ampel rechts einordnen.
Rechts abbiegen in die Frankfurter Straße und dort ca. 1 km fahren und dann links in die Wahnbachtalstraße(Siegfreizeitstraße) (Achtung Blitze!) einbiegen dort immer weiter ca. 7-9 km bleiben (wenn die Straße sich gabelt am Arenz&Sieberts-Gartencenter rechts halten) bis rechts das Schild  P Sieglinde auftaucht. Dort rein fahren bis Parkplatz, anhosen und anbiken und ca. 30 m weiter bis zur kleinen blauen Brücke biken, da stehen wir um 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2005)

*Das waren doch beste Vorraussetzungen gestern:*

Sonnenschein pur (was bedeutete keinen Grund zum Abrechen zu haben)

einen Guide, der sich Montags beim Exploring verfahren hat

eine angemeldete Teilnehmerin

Kamera vergessen
Doch es kam viel besser!
Um 17:00 Uhr fanden sich 5 (FÜNF!)Frauen an der Sieglinde ein um ihre Kondition und Fahrtechnik auszubauen. Von dort ging es, nach einer kleineren Reparatur an Fran(k)ziskas Federung (selbst ist die Frau  ), Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre, dieses mal verlief der Anstieg hinter dem Kloster Seligental.





*v.links: Fran(k)ziska, Maria (TheBody), Andrea(s) ,Karin (Kalinka), Ulrike
Hier nach dem ersten Anstieg und dem ersten Trailchen.*


Hinter dem Gut Umschoss mußte der orientierungslose Guide, dann die Hilfe von Andrea(s) in Anspruch nehmen. So kamen wir auf den Trial, den ich Montag vergeblich gesucht hatte...Juchhu...zu früh gefreut. Dieser war auf halber Strecke zurückgebaut, heißt mit Bäumen und Astwert vollkommen zugelegt. 
Dank Co-Guide Andrea(s) fanden wir dann zu diesem Weg...




... den wir ausließen
Kreuz und quer ging es durch den Kaldauer Wald und so gegen 19:00 Uhr kamen wir gesund und bestens gelaunt wieder am Startpunkt an.
Einen Dank an Andrea(s) für die Bilder und die heimatkundliche Weiterbildung.
Alle Bilder vom Co-Guide, der eigentlich mind. 3/4 der Tour führte, gibt es hier
*Obwohl Fran(k)ziska und Andrea(s) einen leicht erhöhten Testosterongehalt im Blut aufwiesen, war es eine schöne, entspannte und lehrreiche Frauenrunde! (@Hardy: ohne Tourdaten  )*


----------



## Cheetah (22. April 2005)

Hi,
was mir gefehlt hat, war ein nettes Kaffeekränzchen zum Schluss. Das sollte beim nächsten Mal nicht fehlen. Die Sieglinde lädt doch förmlich dazu ein.

Dann bis später, die 7Berge rufen schon.  


Ach ja, ich finde sehr diskret, dass du nichts von Andrea(s) zerschundenen Oberschenkeln erzählt hast. Die Arme wird in dieser Saison keinen Minirock tragen können.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. April 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich finde sehr diskret, dass du nichts von Andrea(s) zerschundenen Oberschenkeln erzählt hast. Die Arme wird in dieser Saison keinen Minirock tragen können.



 *eeeeek...* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Du Lästerschwester!!!!
  Dafür habe ich aber keine Probleme diese Saison Bauchfrei zu tragen!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deine Andrea


----------



## Bea (23. April 2005)

Halloooo!
Nehmt ihr auch ganz kleine Mädchen mit?


----------



## Kalinka (24. April 2005)

Bea schrieb:
			
		

> Halloooo!
> Nehmt ihr auch ganz kleine Mädchen mit?


Ja , aber nur ohne Stützräder und mit schriftlicher Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für Schäden an Technik und Menschnik übernehmen wir keine Garantie.


----------



## Bea (24. April 2005)

Hallooo, Hallooo!

Dann muss ich wohl erst noch mal alleine üben.


----------



## sibby08 (24. April 2005)

Bea schrieb:
			
		

> Hallooo, Hallooo!
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl erst noch mal alleine üben.




Für ein so kleines Mädchen darfst du aber sehr lange aufbleiben  
Nun aber husch, husch ins Bettchen!


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2005)

Diese Woche fällt wegen Rückenproblemen und Arztbesuches der nicht mehr ganz jungen Führerin, das Frauentraining aus. 
Aber vielleicht möchte der Nachwuchs guiden? Wie siehts aus Bea?
Bis nächste Woche in* alter* frische


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bea (25. April 2005)

So, jetzt!!!

Endlich sind se im Bett und ich kann hier was schreiben.
Ich kann leider immer noch nicht ohne Stützräder, aber ich überleg noch mal.


----------



## Derk (26. April 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Woche fällt wegen Rückenproblemen und Arztbesuches der nicht mehr ganz jungen Führerin, das Frauentraining aus.
> Aber vielleicht möchte der Nachwuchs guiden? Wie siehts aus Bea?
> Bis nächste Woche in* alter* frische



Gute Besserung


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juni 2005)

Endlich war es wieder soweit... Frauenbiken am Donnerstag.
Gut gelaunt trafen sich drei _junge_ Frauen (Uli, Maria, Karin) um 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Hochmotiviert starteten wir in Richtung Seligentaler Kloster um _hintenrum_ zur Wahnbachtralsperre zu radeln. Ein einladender Wegabzweig, den die Guidine noch nicht ausprobiert hatte, führt uns direkt hinter St.Ansgar nach Happerschoß. Ein schöner Weg, der in einem Wiesenweg endete..fein...fein! Von dort ging es ab zur Wahnbachtalperre auf gewohntem Weg. Endlich war der steinige Trial zur Talsperre fast knochentrocken und so schön frauenfahrbar. Nach Gut Umschoss ging es mit uneigeschränkter Ortskenntnis (die Guidine fähr ca. zum 20. mal diese Strecke und kennt sich langsam aus  ) weiter im Kaldauer Wäldchen. Die Experimentierfreunde der Guidine nahm kein Ende, und so führte ein nicht bekannter Holzrückeweg ins nichts. Vertauensvoll folgten mir die zwei Frauen immer noch gut gelaunt querfeld ein und nach ca. 500 m fanden wir einen Trampelpfad, der sicher dieses Jahr zum ersten mal benutzt wurde. Der endete nach 500 m auf einer Waldautobahn, die uns dann fast gar nicht orientierungslos wieder auf den Heimweg führte. 
Zitat Ulrike (glückselig grinsend) kurz vor der Sieglinde: "Mensch Mädels war das ´ne geile Tour!!!" 
...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.
Wie wir den Abend ausklingen ließen, seht Ihr auf dem Foto:


----------



## Cheetah (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,
seit froh das ihr biken dürft:

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,358817,00.html


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> seit froh das ihr biken dürft:
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,358817,00.html


*Mann und Kommuninst...daß geht wohl nur ohne auch nur eine Gehirnwindung zu haben.
Da können wir doch der Frauenbewegung echt dankbar sein. Wir Frauen tun was wir wollen und haben Spaß  auch ohne Männer
...aber gerne auch mit  *


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juni 2005)

Habe für die Damen mal wieder einen Termin geplant.
Genaueres hier: 
Bei mangelnder Teilname   werde ich das am Samstag gegen 14:00 fahren und dann dürfen auch langsame Männer mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2005)

Habe für uns Damen mal wieder einen Termin geplant.
Genaueres *hier* oder auch hier .
Ich bitte doch um rege weibliche Teilnahme.
Vielleicht schaffen wir es mal ohne männliche Unterstüzung in einer  Gruppe von mehr als 3 zu fahren


----------



## inimtb (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Frauen, schaut doch mal auf die Seite "Fahrtechnikkurse für Tourer..." unter unserem Regionalforum. Wäre das nicht auch etwas für Euch?    

Viele Grüße von Ines


----------



## inimtb (17. Juni 2005)

Fotos in meiner Galerie!!!


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2005)

*Da ich von der Frauenpower letzter Woche Freitag noch gar nicht berichtet habe, gibt es heute nen Doppelbericht:* 
am 10.06.2005 wollten 3 Frauen ab der Sieglinde eine Runde biken...Aber zwei hatten nur wenig Zeit und so wurde das ganze spontan ins 7Gebirge verlegt. Damit hatten die Kontrollinstanzen Sibby und Andreas nicht gerechnet, die uns um 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde vergeblich suchten  
Dennoch war es eine nette Kennenlernrunde, denn Ines war neu zu uns gestoßen. Und so waren wir zu dritt:





Natürlich gab es ein kurzes Ausklingen im Gartenkaffee Landsberg in Stieldorf, mit dem berühmten Hefezopf der Bäckerei Hönnighausen.




*Nun, ganz furchtbar war es für Ines wohl nicht, denn sie setzte alle Hebel in Bewegung um auch am folgenden Donnerstag die Frauenrunde zu verstärken und wollte uns um die Wahnbachtalsperre guiden.* 
Was dann bedeutete zu viert zu sein...vier ganze Frauen in einer Gruppe, ein selten gesehener Rekord unserer jungen, aufstrebenden Frauenrunde.
*Doch es sollte noch besser kommen:*




*v.r.: Uschi, Maria, Uli; Sabine (Susanne?), Ines, Karin * 

Der Quotenmann Jens hinter der Kamera hat uns zu diesem breiten Cheese animiert. Das mit dem Foto musste auch schnell gehen, da es während der ganzen Tour vom Bremsen nur so wimmelte...Ja, ja, ihr könnt Euch die Witze über bremsende Frauen komplett sparen... ich meine diese fliegenden, beißenden Mistviecher. *5 min Stehen =0,5 L Blutverlust*  
Es war eine sehr schön ausgesuchte Runde, die ich so auch noch nicht kannte (was nicht viel heißt...jede Tour ist für mich eine neue  Tour). Ein schönes Verhältnis von Waldwegen und Pfaden.
Der Ausklang an der Sieglinde wurde von Stefan und Sibby verstärkt, die schon unsere Abfahrt um 17:00 live verfolgt (kontrolliert  )haben.




*Schön wars...Danke an die Guidöse Ines!*  
weitere wenige Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## samanuelina (17. Juni 2005)

Hallöchen,

bin seit einiger Zeit heute mal wieder im Forum und da lese ich von der Frauenrunde. Finde ich super  . Bin selbst MTB Einsteigerin und suche ambitionierte Artgenossinnen. Wann fahrt Ihr denn so? Grundsätzlich mal, kann man bei Euch noch Einsteigen??

Grüße
Ariane


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2005)

samanuelina schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Wann fahrt Ihr denn so?


Donnerstags um 17:00 Uhr ab Hennef/Sieglinde. Termine stehen dann im last minute biking   


			
				samanuelina schrieb:
			
		

> Grundsätzlich mal, kann man bei Euch noch Einsteigen??
> Grüße
> Ariane


Jawoll!


----------



## sibby08 (18. Juni 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Der Ausklang an der Sieglinde wurde von Stefan und Sibby verstärkt, die schon unsere Abfahrt um 17:00 live verfolgt (kontrolliert  )haben.



Was heißt hier kontrolliert? Wir kamen gerade von der Arbeit (manche müssen um diese noch schaffen). Aber von der geballten Frauenpower motiviert (Ihr seid ja richtig viele gewesen  ) sind Stefan und ich später auch noch eine runde durch den Kaldauer Wald und HCM gefahren. Dank Juchus Fahrtechnik Kurs für Tourer sind wir sogar einmal weniger abgestiegen. Also an dieser Stelle noch einmal danke an Juchu   . Ja der HCM macht richtig laune wenn es trocken ist, man war das geil da durch zu preschen! Gegen Ende irgendwo im Kaldauer Wald habe ich mir noch meinen ersten (schleichenden) Plattfuß eingefangen. Kurz nachgepumpt und weiter zur Sieglinde ein lecker Erdinger Alkohohlfrei trinken, war das lecker! Kaum waren wir da, kam auch die Frauenrunde überglücklich zurück. Das nennt man perfektes Timing. Es war noch recht nett mit allen zusammen den Abend ausklingen zu lassen, sieht man mal davon ab, dass ich an der Sieglinde doch noch meinen Reifen flicken musste  .

bis zum nächsten mal, ähm nächster Kontrolle  

Sibby


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2005)

hier gibt es die nächste Frauenrunde. Mit Verfahrgarantie wird es so 2:30-3:00 h geben, die ähnlich gelagert sind wie unsere Tour letzte Woche. Also, meine Damen, schnell angemeldet! 
Gerne treffen wir uns am Ende der Tour an der Sieglinde wieder mit inspirierten Kontr...äh... Herren auf ein isotonisches Braugetränk


----------



## MrGoodGuy (24. Juni 2005)

"Hier" ... "Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht", achso, oder war das gestern?
Na, da hätte ich zum Absacker ohnehin nicht erscheinen können -
wg. Fahrtechnikkurs mit juchhu ...


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juni 2005)

*Frauenrunde gab es gestern...Bericht und Fotos gibt es erst nach meinem Urlaub!
Kurz: 4 Frauen, 1 Geko und trotzdem ein Verfahrer drin. Da war die Guidöse vollkommen unschuldig, denn die Botanik hatte einen Trail vollkommen vereinnahmt, der war nicht mehr zu sehen! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrGoodGuy (24. Juni 2005)

Was lernen wir daraus?
Daß es Aufgabe der Guidöse ist, den Tourenverlauf vor Startbeginn noch einmal mit einer Säge bewaffnet auf  Aus-, Über- und Zuwüchse hin zu überprüfen *ggg*
Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Susy (25. Juni 2005)

Auch wenn die Guidöse   vorher nicht alles durchgecheckt hatte ... ich fand es prima! Außerdem finde ich Tourenänderungen nicht immer tragisch. Dass ich am Donnerstag kein Grinsen im Gesicht hatte lag nur an meinen Magenschmerzen. Downhills und Singletrails könnten für mich natürlich noch ein paar mehr dabei sein. Dafür bin ich natürlich immer zu haben! Aber auch dafür braucht man Ausdauer! 
Da Karin (für uns leider - für sie glücklicherweise) nächsten Donnerstag Urlaub hat, werden wir (Conny und ich) uns mal im Naafbachtal umsehen. Vielleicht stelle ich die Tour auch noch hier ein. Muss mal sehen, ob ich damit klar komme.   
Schönen Urlaub ....

Hat von Euch Mädels eigentlich jemand Lust auf Technik üben im Steinbruch unterhalb der Wahnbachtalsperre? Wir können uns auch gerne mal in den Steinbruch begeben und dort eine "Trainingsrunde" einlegen bevor wir zum Ausklang zur Sieglinde zurück fahren. Wäre das mal eine Idee?????


----------



## Neuling68 (27. Juni 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Wann gibt es denn die nächste Tour?
Möchte gerne mal mitfahren! Bin aber Anfängerin, was MTB betrifft und fahre bestimmt ein wenig langsamer. Und mit Ortskenntnis kann ich auch nicht so dienen  .
Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir mal Bescheid sagt, wann ihr wieder losradelt!  
So long...
Alex


----------



## inimtb (27. Juni 2005)

Ich wäre dann am Donnerstag leider auch wieder nicht dabei, weil meine Chefin zum Umtrunk eingeladen hat.  
Was Techniktraining betrifft, so habe ich dieses nötig, aber wie überwindet man die Angst? Würde gern mit Euch üben.

Gruß Ines


----------



## wingover (28. Juni 2005)

@ Ines
Ihr seid doch auf dem richtigen Weg.
Die (gesunde) Angst zu überwinden ist nicht das Ziel, sondern die Technik zu erlernen und zu verfeinern. Das gibt Sicherheit und ein gutes, sicheres Gefühl.
Wohlfühlen und Spaß sollte also beim Training oberste Priorität haben.
Immer kleine Schritte und viele Wiederholungen, andere genau beobachten und feedback einholen (Wie kann ich's besser machen?).
Nach einer Weile wirst Du Dich dann an einigen Streckenabschnitten fragen warum Du dort einmal Angst hattest entlangzufahren.
Das klappt am Anfang nicht von heut auf morgen aber doch recht schnell. 

Also ÜBEN ÜBEN ÜBEN.

Viel Erfolg
Stephan


----------



## Susy (29. Juni 2005)

Ich hätte gerne für Donnerstag eine Tour ins Naafbachtal vorgeschlagen ... mit einem kleinen Technik-Trainingsteil inklusive. Doch leider habe ich es nicht geschafft, die Strecke vorher mal "Probe zu fahren".  Um Euch aber eine Enttäuschung zu ersparen, werde ich morgen erst einmal eine Erkundungstour machen, bevor ich sie ins Netz stelle.... Vielleicht kann ich Euch ja schon nächsten Donnerstag die Runde vorstellen ...   Wenn nicht, habt Ihr evtl. auch Lußt auf gemeinschaftliches Erkunden????  

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gerne für Donnerstag eine Tour ins Naafbachtal vorgeschlagen ... mit einem kleinen Technik-Trainingsteil inklusive. Doch leider habe ich es nicht geschafft, die Strecke vorher mal "Probe zu fahren".  Um Euch aber eine Enttäuschung zu ersparen, werde ich morgen erst einmal eine Erkundungstour machen, bevor ich sie ins Netz stelle.... Vielleicht kann ich Euch ja schon nächsten Donnerstag die Runde vorstellen ...   Wenn nicht, habt Ihr evtl. auch Lußt auf gemeinschaftliches Erkunden????
> 
> Gruß
> Susanne



Ja, was darf mein trübes Auge lesen kaum bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück....
Susi ist ja voll im Wahn, klasse!
Mit Ines, Susis und meinen beschränkten Ortskenntnissen wird die Frauenrunde sicher abwechslungsreich bleiben!
Wie schön dass es hier so aktiv geworden ist! Ich bin begeistert   und freue mich auf Donnerstag. Wenn Deine Tour bis dahin steht, könnten wir diese fahren. Melde Dich, ich werde Dienstag auch versuchen was neues zusammenzustellen


----------



## Susy (4. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich bin mal wieder völlig im Wahn   . Mich hat das MTB-Fieber wieder erwischt. Nur muss ich trotzdem immer auf Thomas - meinen Mann - bauen, damit er unseren Sohn übernimmt. Und wenn etwas anderes in der Woche abends anliegt, dann habe ich schlechte Karten. Diese Woche scheint es auch so zu sein. Mal sehen, wie Thomas das arbeitstechnisch vereinbaren kann ...   

Ansonsten habe ich letzte Woche tatsächlich das Naafbachtal mit Conny erkundet. Wir sind kurzfristig mittags gestartet. Und das, obwohl es eine einzige Schlammschlacht war und eher als MTB-Schwimmen hätte definiert werden können. Trotz Regengüssen, Gewitter und dadurch entstandenen "Sumpfgebieten" hat es tierischen Spaß gemacht. Hier ein paar Fotos zur Erkundungs-Tour:




Nachdem sich Conny schon einmal auf die "Nase" gelegt hatte, hat sie die Baumstämme an dem Tag mit etwas mehr Respekt betrachtet. 




So sah ich 2 Sekunden vor dem Fall aus. Danach ging es mir wie Conny!   




Zum "Belohnungs-Getränk" waren wir total glücklich, nass und komplett voller Schlamm. Kommt auf dem Bild gar nicht so rüber, weil wir noch mit etwas Sonne verwöhnt wurden. 

Kurz vor dem Ziel - als wir uns schon fast in Sicherheit gewogen haben - kam dann allerdings der heftigste Schauer runter. Danach war nichts mehr trocken. 

Die Tour war ein riesen Fun. Auch wir hatten Verfahrgarantie inklusive. Komischerweise haben wir uns immer  den Weg ausgesucht, der im Nirgendwo endete.

Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr an solchen Touren interessiert seid. Wenn doch, dann werde ich das zukünftig beachten ... Wenn Euch ein wenig "umirren" nichts ausmacht, dann könnte ich versuchen, die Tour mit Euch nochmals nachzufahren. Genau diese Tour besser nicht (wir haben uns wirklich häufig verfahren), aber eine ähnliche


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich bin mal wieder völlig im Wahn   . Mich hat das MTB-Fieber wieder erwischt.


Ich glaube, daß ist nicht heilbar!   



			
				Susy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Trotz Regengüssen, Gewitter und dadurch entstandenen "Sumpfgebieten" hat es tierischen Spaß gemacht.


Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen, bei so viel Schlamm und Wasser. Ich erwähnte bereits meine *Schlammphobie*.   



			
				Susy schrieb:
			
		

> ... Auch wir hatten Verfahrgarantie inklusive. Komischerweise haben wir uns immer  den Weg ausgesucht, der im Nirgendwo endete


Das scheint ja eine Tradition bei uns zu werden  
Aber wir werden im Herbst das Gebiet kennen wie unsere Handtasche...wobei ja über die Tiefen von Frauenhandtaschen wahre Horrorgeschichten kursieren   



			
				Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht, ob Ihr an solchen Touren interessiert seid. Wenn doch, dann werde ich das zukünftig beachten ... Wenn Euch ein wenig "umirren" nichts ausmacht, dann könnte ich versuchen, die Tour mit Euch nochmals nachzufahren. Genau diese Tour besser nicht (wir haben uns wirklich häufig verfahren), aber eine ähnliche


Klar, Verfahren ist ok, aber bitte ohne *Schlamm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Panzer (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin wieder aus der schlammfreien Urlaubszone zurück, ich hoffe er war schön. Ich bin übrigens am Samstag deine Lieblingsrunde, was den Schlamm anbetrifft, gefahren. Muß sagen es war angenehmer als ich dachte. Bis die Tage Gruß Stunt-beck.


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2005)

M.Panzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin wieder aus der schlammfreien Urlaubszone zurück, ich hoffe er war schön. Ich bin übrigens am Samstag deine Lieblingsrunde, was den Schlamm anbetrifft, gefahren. Muß sagen es war angenehmer als ich dachte. Bis die Tage Gruß Stunt-beck.


Da muss ich Dich entäuschen...Du wurdest als *Schlammkönig* entront...die CTF in Weibern hat diese nicht heilbare emotionale Ablehnung meinerseits *Schlamm* gegenüber betoniert! Aber die Grundlagen dafür liegen natürlich bei Dir!
Der Urlaub war sehr, sehr, sehr schön   und sehr, sehr, sehr kurz


----------



## Susy (4. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wir werden im Herbst das Gebiet kennen wie unsere Handtasche...wobei ja über die Tiefen von Frauenhandtaschen wahre Horrorgeschichten kursieren



Hallo Karin!

Erst einmal: Schön zu hören, dass Du einen schönen Urlaub hattest. Urlaub ist irgendwie immer zu kurz  

Zum Zitat: Wenn Du meine Handtasche meinst, dann hast Du Deine Wunsch-Kilometer für dieses Jahr bis Herbst bestimmt zusammen    

Ich selbst habe nun wieder einen laufenden Tacho. In dem Fall muss ich schon eingestehen, dass das Thema "Frauen und Technik" wohl doch ein Thema für sich sein kann .... Ich dachte, dass ich das nie von mir behaupten müsste   . Ich hatte die Batterie am Sender und am "Computer" ausgetauscht. Nix tat sich!   Aus reinem Zufall (ich wollte meinen Tacho gerade abbauen, um ihn am Laufrad meines Sohnes zu befestigen) habe ich erkannt, dass auch noch ein Empfänger (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Computer!) existiert. Nachdem ich das erkannt und flux die Batterie durch eine neue gewechselt habe ... siehe da: Mein Tacho läuft wieder!


----------



## inimtb (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

das hört sich ja alles super an und macht Lust aufs Biken.

Leider bin ich in den nächsten 4 Wochen in Dortmund eingesetzt und kann deshalb nicht mehr mitfahren. Selbst wenn ich das Büro um 15 Uhr verlassen würde, dann wäre ich erst 18 Uhr zu Hause. Ich bin echt sauer . Gestern war es sogar nach 20 Uhr... Ich habe leider seid 3 Wochen einen neuen Chef und der ist sehr autoritär. Er kontrolliert und schreibt vor.

Ich wünsche Euch jedenfalls viel, viel Spaß.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juli 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> das hört sich ja alles super an und macht Lust aufs Biken.


Ja, schade nur, daß wir auf Dich verzichten müssen!


----------



## Susy (6. Juli 2005)

Nun ist definitiv: Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht mitkommen, weil ich in den letzten Tagen einfach zu viel MTB gefahren bin. Meine Beine sind total leer und brauchen wohl doch mal etwas Ruhe.   

Ich wünsche Euch aber für morgen viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ist definitiv: Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht mitkommen, weil ich in den letzten Tagen einfach zu viel MTB gefahren bin. Meine Beine sind total leer und brauchen wohl doch mal etwas Ruhe.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch aber für morgen viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei bin.


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ladys,

am Donnerstag, den 14.07.2005 um 17:00 Uhr startet bei trockenem Wetter wieder eine Frauenrunde an der Sieglinde...ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen! Je nach Teilnehmerfeld fahren wir die Talsperrenrunde (copyright by ines) oder etwas kürzeres.

Außerdem gibt es eine von mir geguidete Anfängerrunde beim Team-Tomburg-Tourentag am 17.07.2005. Anmeldungen hier


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juli 2005)

Da haben wir uns doch tatsächlich mal wieder zu eine donnerstäglichen Frauenrunde zusammengefundenund der Frauenanteil betrug immerhin 50%!
Fran(k)ziska meldete sich mit dem Kommentar an: ehe Du alleine fahren musst, nimm mich mit Er brachte dann zur Steigerung der Frauenquote seine Frau Renate mit.
Sven(ja) aus Siegburg, der (unbemerkt von mir) nur eine Hausnummer weiter wohnt, lies sich hartnäckig auch nicht von der ausgeschriebenen Frauenrunde abschrecken.
So ging es um 17:00 nach kurzer Diskussion rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre.
Dank meines Gekos, der Ines Tour gespeichert hatte, machten wir uns auf den Weg.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit mußte Sven fluchend sein Hinterad flicken, was aber recht zügig ging. So weit so gut, gerade zum Finden der wenigen, schönen Trials war GPS sehr von Nutzenbis die Batterie leer war  . Puh, nun wurde umgestellt auf HPS (=HumanPS). Da ich als Guidöse selbst bei GPS geführten Touren grundsätzlich eine Verfahrgarantie gebe, war mit dem schlimmsten zu rechnen  
Aber erstens war Fran(k)ziska dabei und zweitens hatte ich wohl einen guten Tag und drittens vielleicht habe ich ja doch keine Orientierungslegastenie. Es gab nur einen winzigen Verfahrer und wenig Zweifel an der richtigen Richtung.
So waren wir gegen 20:00 Uhr wieder an der Sieglinde. Sven war sicher etwas unterfordert, aber er lernte wenigsten neue Strecken kennen.
Schön wars und HEISS! Zu heiss, deshalb Trinkrucksack ohne Platz für Kamera = keine Fotos.


----------



## Harnas (15. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin,

war wirklich eine schöne Tour und bei den schönen Ausblicken auf die Talsperre ist es schade, dass wir keine Kamera dabei hatten  
Hier muss ich mich auch mal bei Fran(k)ziska bedanken  , der noch schnell einen uralten Shifter mühevoll bearbeitet und an mein Rad montiert hat. So konnte ich wieder einigermaßen schalten, nachdem ich mir letzten Sonntag auf dem HoChiMin dummerweise meinen Shifter zerlegt hatte.


----------



## meti (17. Juli 2005)

vielen dank das ihr mich mitgenommen habt   
war nee nette runde mit und ohne ( gelbekiste ) und jungs das eine kann ich euch sagen die frauen habens drauf !!
also danke nochmal an   Fran(k)ziska / Renate / karin


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2005)

hier ist sie wieder, die Frauenrunde am Donnerstag:Frauenpower 
Ines hat sich angekündigt  und so könnte die Frauquote wieder Richtung 100 % gehen...
Da wurde mir doch von Herrn F. aus H. mit dem Nikname C. diskriminierendes Verhalten vorgeworfen...also, Männer, die eine Frau mitbringen sind immer willkommen, Frauenversteher auch (Grüße an den wiederauferstandenenlangvermissten A. aus H.)... naja und für sprühaktive, unterforderte Jungbiker, die neben mir wohnen, machen wir Doch auch schon Ausnahmen.
Auf Dauer können wir uns sicher nicht vor Testosteroninfiltrationen schützen...wollen wir auch gar nicht


----------



## MrGoodGuy (20. Juli 2005)

@ kalinka
Hm, schwierigschwierig ... das mit der mountainbikenden weiblichen Begleitung ...
Kochrezepte sind immer ein gutes Thema 
@ andreas-mtb
Im Prinzip hast du recht.
Aber  a. bin ich kein Jungspund mehr, leide daher b. nicht an Selbstüberschätzung und muß mir c. nichts beweisen.
Zuguterletzt kann ich mir keine leichtsinnig verursachten Unfälle leisten - Hardcore-Riding is' also nich' ...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @ andreas-mtb
> Im Prinzip hast du recht.
> Aber  a. bin ich kein Jungspund mehr, leide daher b. nicht an Selbstüberschätzung und muß mir c. nichts beweisen.
> Zuguterletzt kann ich mir keine leichtsinnig verursachten Unfälle leisten - Hardcore-Riding is' also nich' ...



Hi,
bitte verrat' mir doch mal auf welche Aussage von mir Du anspielst, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, worum es geht!


----------



## MrGoodGuy (21. Juli 2005)

@ andreas-mtb
Hmmm, ... habe ich nun Knöpfe auf den Augen???
War in diesem Thread nicht ein Beitrag von Dir, wo Du geschrieben hast, Kalinka's ursprüngliche Idee würde verwässert? Aber wo? Oder von jemand anderem? Sorry, ...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (21. Juli 2005)

@ kalinka
17 Uhr ist zu früh für mich, sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2005)

Ohne Worte: LadyBikes Shop


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte: LadyBikes Shop


Ich bin natürlich nicht ohne Worte    :
Fr...........er


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

Teilnehmer der donnerstäglichen Frauenrunde waren dieses Mal:
Ines, Susi, Karin und Jens, der als Mann an Ines Seite selbstverständlich auch ohne rosa Bike teilnehmen durfte. 
Ja, wenn das keine Steigerung ist. 
*Frauenquote von 75%.*
Ok, wir hatten auch schon 100%...aber frau wird ja bescheiden.
Es ging erstmal unter meiner Führung Richtung Haperschoss und dort zum Trail, der wieder nach Allner führt. Schön war, daß sowohl die gewählte Auffahrt, als auch der Trail allen teilnehmenden fremd war. Weniger schön war mein Sturz ein angriffslustiger Ast hat sich in mein Vorderrad verbissen und mich unsanft aus dem Sattel gehebelt. Außer einigen mördergroßen gelbgrünblauen Flecken an sämtlichen Beinen ist weder Mensch noch Maschine zu Schaden gekommen.
Weiter ging es Richtung Broltal. Der von mir geplante Weg wurde durch eine sehr schöne Alternative, die Jens kannte ergänzt. So ging es denn auch weiter bei der gemeinsamen Suche nach den schönsten Auf- und Abfahrten.
Einen sehr, sehr, sehr steilen, aber sehr schönen Anstieg durch den Wald hatten wir dann auch aus purer Neugierde, wo der wohl endet, zu bewältigen. Natürlich wartete am Ende wieder ein Trail ins Broltal, den ich dieses Mal nicht kannte (normal!). Weil die Zeit fortgeschritten und die Beine müde waren,  ging es durch Brol- und Siegtal locker zurück zur Sieglinde.
Ein gemeinsamer Cappuccino rundete diese gelungene Veranstaltung ab.
Regen gab es erst auf meinem 8 km Heimweg nach SU, Ines und Jens könnte es auch noch erwischt haben.
Fotos gibt es wegen Untalentiertheit der Fotogtafin nicht von mir, Jens hat aber auch die Kamera dabei gehabt


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Worte: LadyBikes Shop



Also, sind die Assos Modelle so hässlich, das nur der Torso abgebildet wird   Finde ich fast frauenverachtend.....















und erst recht männerverachtend.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> . Außer einigen mördergroßen gelbgrünblauen Flecken an sämtlichen Beinen ist weder Mensch noch Maschine zu Schaden gekommen.



Linkes Bein, rechtes Bein, Kahnbein, Schlüsselbein, Jochbein, Überbein...., das war ja wirklich heftig.


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Linkes Bein, rechtes Bein, Kahnbein, Schlüsselbein, Jochbein, Überbein...., das war ja wirklich heftig.



Nasenbein, Steißbein, ...... , Holzbein Aua!


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Nasenbein, Steißbein, ...... , Holzbein Aua!


 
Und für die Übermänner, quasi Frauen also, nicht das Überbein vergessen.

VG Martin


----------



## on any sunday (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Und für die Übermänner, quasi Frauen also, nicht das Überbein vergessen.
> 
> VG Martin



Hatte ich schon, Depp.


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich schon, Depp.


 
Überdepp   

Nur durch Wiederholung erfolgt eine rasche 'Einspeicherung' ins Großhirn.  

Ggf. auch mit mehr als 2.500 Wiederholung.  

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur durch Wiederholung erfolgt eine rasche 'Einspeicherung' ins Großhirn.
> 
> 
> VG Martin



*Das funktioniert hier nicht. Das ist der Frauentreff !!!!*


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Das funktioniert hier nicht. Das ist der Frauentreff !!!!*


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Linkes Bein, rechtes Bein, Kahnbein, Schlüsselbein, Jochbein, Überbein...., das war ja wirklich heftig.


Herr Sonntag, Meister des geschriebenen Wortes, warum fühle ich mich nicht wirklich bedauert von Dir?    
Wer den Schaden hat, spottet jeder Beschreibung.   
Aber so kommt wenigsten Farbe in mein tristes Leben...grün, blau, gelb und lila wird sich auch noch einstellen.
Aber die schöne und vor allem trocken absolvierte Tour tröstet mich


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> *Das funktioniert hier nicht. Das ist der Frauentreff !!!!*


Jetzt hilft Dir auch kein rosa Bike mehr. *Du bist disqualifiziert! *


----------



## Delgado (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hilft Dir auch kein rosa Bike mehr. *Du bist disqualifiziert! *



Mist, dachte so'n rosa Bike ist 'ne gute Rückversicherung.

Werd' mal in Martins Fred weiter SPAMen.

Der hat sich ja mitlerweile der Frauen und Mädchen entledigt    

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hilft Dir auch kein rosa Bike mehr. *Du bist disqualifiziert! *


 
Tja, einschleimender Frauerversteher, das wars dann wohl.  

Keine Männergeschichtem, Kochrezepte und Kinder-, Hunde- sowie Männererziehungstipps mehr.  

Nur noch kalte Würstchen im Nieselregen grillen und darüber sich streiten, wer den Abwasch macht.   

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Mist, dachte so'n rosa Bike ist 'ne gute Rückversicherung.
> Werd' mal in Martins Fred weiter SPAMen.
> Der hat sich ja mitlerweile der Frauen und Mädchen entledigt
> Schönes Wochenende


Martin = Juchhu ??

Ich dachte er macht die Fahrtechnikkurse um gerade das weibliche Klientel anzulocken   
Zickige Grüße


----------



## volker k (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, einschleimender Frauerversteher, das wars dann wohl.
> 
> Keine Männergeschichtem, Kochrezepte und Kinder-, Hunde- sowie Männererziehungstipps mehr.
> 
> ...



www . feuchtehandreinigungstuecher . de


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Martin = Juchhu ??
> 
> Ich dachte er macht die Fahrtechnikkurse um gerade das weibliche Klientel anzulocken
> Zickige Grüße


 
Ich nehme an, dasss die Konstruktion "Ich dachte(, ) er macht ..." eine Vorstufe des Konjunktives sein soll. Wenn ja, dann kannst Du sogar Konjunktiv irrealis wählen, d.h. "Ich dachte, er hätte die Fahrtechnikkurse gemacht, ..."

Guckst Du hier:



			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> O.g. Posting erweitern noch meine Abschreckungsliste.
> Gut gemacht, Jungs.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich, ich glaube, ich werde jetzt mal härter Seite aufziehen.
> ...


 
Ich habe fertig mit Euch.  

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe fertig mit Euch.
> LG Martin


Kann ich gut verstehen ging mir mit bikenden Männern zeitweise auch so aber wir können nicht miteinander und auch nicht ohne die unten stehenden Interpunktionen kannst könntest Du im Text verteilen wo Du magst Ich hab ein paar als Reserve für vergangene oder zukünftige Texte dazu gepackt

*, . ! ( ) , ! . . ;-) , , .*

Da ich wieder zu bikenden Männern gefunden habe habe ich auch für Dich noch Hoffnung daß die eine oder andere Frau Dich biketechnisch wieder erobert
Schönes kmreiches frauenarmes BikeWochenende wünsche ich Dir


----------



## juchhu (22. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich gut verstehen ging mir mit bikenden Männern zeitweise auch so aber wir können nicht miteinander und auch nicht ohne die unten stehenden Interpunktionen kannst könntest Du im Text verteilen wo Du magst Ich hab ein paar als Reserve für vergangene oder zukünftige Texte dazu gepackt
> 
> *, . ! ( ) , ! . . ;-) , , .*
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für Dein Interpunktionssparkonto. Werde davon lieber in meinen eigenen Postings Gebrauch machen.  

Zu mir: Ich habe die Frau meines Lebens schon gefunden. Danke, bin aber an weiteren Eroberungen nicht interessiert (soweit es Frauen angeht). 

Ich habe mich halt immer nur gefragt, warum keine bzw. nur eine Frau erscheint, obwohl in der Frauenjammerliste mangelnde Fahrtechnik relativ weit oben steht. Vor allendingen, weil aus rein verfahrensökonomischen Gründen  gute Fahrtechnik viel schneller erlernt als gute (Kraft)Grundlagenausdauer aufgebaut/antrainiert werden kann.

Vielleicht macht Leiden aber schön?! 

Aber ist ja auch egal. Brauche ich mir bei den (Halb)Tageskursen keine Gedanken mehr um Toilettenwagen mehr zu machen.

VG Martin


----------



## Cheetah (22. Juli 2005)

Ich finde es ja bemerkenswert, das ein  *Mann* hier, das letzte Wort hat.


----------



## SandraM (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Mädels,

wann startet die nächste Runde? Will auch mal mit! 

LG Sandra


----------



## inimtb (22. Juli 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ja bemerkenswert, das ein *Mann* hier, das letzte Wort hat.


Weiter geht es hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2038237&posted=1#post2038237


----------



## inimtb (22. Juli 2005)

_*Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am Samstag eine Runde zu drehen?:*_ _*Infos hier*_


_Würde mich freuen._
_Grüße von Ines_


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Dein Interpunktionssparkonto. Werde davon lieber in meinen eigenen Postings Gebrauch machen. Könnte aber knapp bevorratet sein


Die sind ausschließlich für meine Postings gedacht!  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> Zu mir: Ich habe die Frau meines Lebens schon gefunden. Danke, bin aber an weiteren Eroberungen nicht interessiert (soweit es Frauen angeht).


Klar, war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint , mache ruhig weiter und kümmere Dich nicht um Leute, die kommentieren ohne Dich erlebt zu haben  


			
				juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...brauche ich mir bei den (Halb)Tageskursen keine Gedanken mehr um Toilettenwagen mehr zu machen.


*Du hast Toilettenwagen*...wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich sicher längst bei Dir eingeschlagen   
LG
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (25. Juli 2005)

Liebe Karin,

Kommentare in Zitate hineinzuschreiben, ist aber nicht die feine Art.  



			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> juchhu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> mache ruhig weiter und kümmere Dich nicht um Leute, die kommentieren ohne Dich erlebt zu haben


 
Mach' ich auch, denn die Resonanz gibt mir Recht. Ob nun u.a. von (zu) wenigen Frauen oder nicht.   



			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Du hast Toilettenwagen*...wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wäre ich sicher längst bei Dir eingeschlagen
> LG
> Karin


 
Hab' ich nicht, hätte ich aber organisiert bzw. Nutzungsmöglichkeit im NFH gewährleistet. Aber ich habe ja gelernt: Eine richtige Frau bedarf nicht dieser Alternative. 

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2005)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab' ich nicht, hätte ich aber organisiert bzw. Nutzungsmöglichkeit im NFH gewährleistet. Aber ich habe ja gelernt: Eine richtige Frau bedarf nicht dieser Alternative.
> VG Martin


Stimmt, braucht sie nicht, aber sie weiß es zu schätzen.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2005)

SandraM schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mädels,
> wann startet die nächste Runde? Will auch mal mit!
> LG Sandra


Da hätte ich doch beinahe vor lauter Rungezicke mit vorlauten Männern die ernste Anfrage einer Bikerin übersehen  
Es geht am Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr ab der Sieglinde zur nächsten Tour, die Route ist noch ungeplant.
Bis dann


----------



## Kabadose (25. Juli 2005)

:kotz:   Hallo Martin,   :kotz:
oder JuchHu:kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne AROGANTE Kinderk...e Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein Forum und geb endlich frieden.
Was wir hier wollen ist biken, ob mit Fahrtechnik oder ohne ist egal.
Wenn Du was Persönliches zu beanstanden hast, ruf Sie an und sprecht Euch aus, doch vermutlich wirst Du dann den kürzeren ziehen, genauso wie hier im Forum.
:kotz: Dich in Deinem Forum aus.
 Wir können Deine unqualifizierten Ausdrucksweise, Fehlinterpretationen und Arroganz nicht mehr ertragen!

Was DEINEN :kotz:Toilettenwagen angeht, auf welches endlos gegen 0 Niveau willst Du denn mit Deinem Ansehen hier noch sinken, es geht nicht tiefer. Übrigens Du solltes sehr aufpassen das man Dich im Wald nicht beim Pin.keln nicht anzeigt, Beweisfotos gibt es genug.
:kotz:
Techniktraining für Frauen gibts auch am Do  . nur nicht beim Martin :kotz: sondern von mir    ,
denn der kann sich rhetorisch vielleicht gut ausdrücken, doch was die Praxis anbelangt, ist er einen Quantensprung davon entfernt, was er selbst lehrt :kotz:.

Man könnte auch überlegen das man Dich :kotz: aus dem IBC Forum ausschließt.

Hoffentlich treffen wir uns nicht noch mal Kaba Dose.


----------



## SandraM (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Karin,

danke für die Info 17 h donnerstag schaff ich leider nicht, an jedem anderen Tag ließe sich das noch knapp einrichten, aber Donnerstag nicht, arbeite mit Publikumsverkehr und da gibts langen Donnerstag, der geht genau bis 17h  , schade, aber wenn Ihr mal später startet oder auch noch mal wochenends, behalte mich mal im Hinterkopf, Bescheid zu geben, der Sommer ist ja noch lang nicht vorbei! LG Sandra


----------



## on any sunday (25. Juli 2005)

Kabadose schrieb:
			
		

> :kotz:   Hallo Martin,   :kotz:
> oder JuchHu:kotz: oder wer immer Du bist,
> Du solltest Dir mal über legen was für ne AROGANTE Kinderk...e Du hier schreibst, krümmer Du Dich um Dein Forum und geb endlich frieden.
> Was wir hier wollen ist biken, ob mit Fahrtechnik oder ohne ist egal.
> ...



Wer bist du denn  

Ist auch egal, deinen Lieblingsmiley kennen wir ja jetzt und vielleicht solltest du deine schlechtgemeinten Ratschläge erstmal auf dich selber anwenden!


----------



## MrGoodGuy (25. Juli 2005)

Was geht'n hier ab??? *kopfschüttel*
Mannomann ... in jedem Forum der gleiche Mist ...


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2005)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht'n hier ab??? *kopfschüttel*
> Mannomann ... in jedem Forum der gleiche Mist ...



 Ganz großer anonymer Pöbelsport. Einfach ignorieren. Schade mein schöner Wirhabeunsdochallesolieb-Frauen-Fred


----------



## Goldfisch (26. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz großer anonymer Pöbelsport. Einfach ignorieren. Schade mein schöner Wirhabeunsdochallesolieb-Frauen-Fred



Hallo Zusammen,

naja, Kabadose... Angemeldet Juli 2005 und dann auf großes Wir-Gefühl gemacht - ich glaube, da muss man nicht viel drauf geben. Das scheint mir ein Zweitnick eines Forummitgliedes, der eine Rechnung offen hat mit "uns" Martin. 

Kalinka, ich bin sicher, dein Thread erholt sich bald wieder. Ich finde deine Initiative einer Frauenrunde "plus" sehr gut.

Schöne Grüße von Frau zu Frau (Witz)
Goldfisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2005)

Warum sind wir hier ??
Zum biken...also meine Damen meldet Euch hier:an zur donnerstäglichen Frauenrunde+ mal sehen wie viele + wieder auftauchen  
Auf das der Frauenanteil wieder 50% überschreite


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2005)

Mal woanders männerarm biken???
Dann schaut mal hier was Gabi anbietet.
Ich muß leider Sa und So arbeiten und kann erst nachmittags biken


----------



## inimtb (27. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Mal woanders männerarm biken???
> Dann schaut mal hier was Gabi anbietet.
> Ich muß leider Sa und So arbeiten und kann erst nachmittags biken


 
_Hallo zusammen, wir haben an dem Wochenende Besuch unserer Ski-Clique und die frühstücken noch bei uns. Deshalb kann auch ich erst nachmittags biken, falls ich dann nicht zu erschöpft bin._

_LG von Ines_


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Auf das der Frauenanteil wieder 50% überschreite



Ich versuche mal die Quote morgen in die andere Richtung zu bringen. Allerdings kann ich nicht zu 100 % sagen, ob ich es bis 17:00 schaffe. Wenn ich dann nicht da bin, fahrt ohne mich (würdet Ihr sicher auch so tun), aber zu 80% (wenn mein Chef mir nix neues mehr rein würgt) schaffe ich es bis 17:00 da zu sein


----------



## Harnas (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo, da ich mich auch angemeldet habe, sieht es mit der Frauenquote wieder besser aus. Zu 80% sind wir 67% Frauen und zu 20% sogar 100%


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2005)

Renate - Wollte Dein Manne nicht auch mit kommen? Oder muss der da noch fleissig sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VenneRider (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin,

ich hätte auch gesteigertes Interesse heute Nachmittag bei euch mitzufahren.
Das hebt zwar nicht die Frauenquote aber vielleicht macht Ihr eine Ausnahme.   

LG,

Marco


----------



## Susy (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich möchte auch gerne wieder mitkommen. Leider schaffe ich es heute voraussichtlich nicht, um 17.00 Uhr in Sieglinde zu sein. Besteht ggf. die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich auf der Tour irgendwo bei Heisterschoß/Happerschoß/Wolperath einklinke? 
Eventuell bis später


----------



## Cheetah (28. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich möchte auch gerne wieder mitkommen. Leider schaffe ich es heute voraussichtlich nicht, um 17.00 Uhr in Sieglinde zu sein. Besteht ggf. die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich auf der Tour irgendwo bei Heisterschoß/Happerschoß/Wolperath einklinke?
> Eventuell bis später



Eine Frau!
Eine Frau!


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2005)

VenneRider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin,
> ich hätte auch gesteigertes Interesse heute Nachmittag bei euch mitzufahren.
> Das hebt zwar nicht die Frauenquote aber vielleicht macht Ihr eine Ausnahme.
> LG,
> Marco



Eine Ausnahme...und noch eine Ausnahme... und noch eine Ausnahme...NA GUT, aber nur diesel eine Mal  !!!


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> Ich möchte auch gerne wieder mitkommen. Leider schaffe ich es heute voraussichtlich nicht, um 17.00 Uhr in Sieglinde zu sein. Besteht ggf. die Möglichkeit, dass ich mich auf der Tour irgendwo bei Heisterschoß/Happerschoß/Wolperath einklinke?
> Eventuell bis später


Also die Richtung sollte ähnlich wie letzte Woche gehen...zum Einbrennen in mein Gedächnis  
Das bedeutet, daß wir ca. 17:30(+-15min) in Happerschoss sind. Du erinnerst dich an die Wiesenwegauffahrt und dann am Waldrand entlang nach Haperschoss.
Dort angekommen fuhren wir an eine T-Kreuzung rechts (links gehts Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre in den Ort) und haben dann eine Haupstraße gequert.
Wir können uns dort oben an der T-Kreuzung, wo es links zur WBTS und recht unser Weg sein soll treffen. Da ist glaube ich auch Sankt Ansgar, kann das sein? Meine Nummer ist 0163/2520361. Ich habs auch mit! Deine Händie-Nummer hab ich nicht!
*Ich in ab 15:00 nicht mehr online, also alles weitere dann telefonisch.   *Melde Dich auf jeden Fall, damit wir nicht umsonst warten .


----------



## Lipoly (28. Juli 2005)

Also mir ists egal wo ob ich von Weldergoven nach Happerschoß fahre oder von Weldergoven zur Sieglinde ist vom Weg gleich(nurnicht von der Höhe  )

Wie sieht es mim Wetter aus? Solange es nicht regnet auf jeden Fall oder bei kleinsten Anzeichen wirds abgeblasen?

Wie kommt ihr alle dahin? fahrt ihr alle mim Auto oder kommt einer an Weldergoven vorbei gefahn sodass ich nicht so alleine Happerschoß hochstrampeln muss  


EDIT: Hier mal ne Karte von Happerschoß ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus kann da vielleicht mal einer mit Paint ein Kreuz rein machen wo ihr meint das der Sammelpunkt ist? wäre sehr nett

Gruß Lars


@Cheetah
Der Fat Albert passt,sogar hinten es ist zwar kein kilometer mehr platz aber es geht! habe ihn jetzt mal hinten drauf gelassen und fahre ggf. die Tour heute mal mit dem teil hinten drauf mit um zu schauen ob ich dafür geld ausgeben soll  auf jedenfall ist das Fahrgeräusch jetzt wirklich traktormässig


----------



## Susy (28. Juli 2005)

@ Karin
Ich werde versuchen gegen 17:30 Uhr am Treffpunkt Sankt Ansgar zu sein. Zur Sicherheit aber auch noch meine Mobil-Nummer  0177/7160170.

@ Cheeetah
Ja, eine Frau, und sogar noch eine, die Du kennst    Zumindest, wenn Du Dich an die HLC-Tour vom 03.07. erinnerst. Thomas geht es übrigens wieder super. Alle Wunden sind verheilt.


----------



## Harnas (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Karin,
ich muss leider wieder absagen   , meine Kleine hat heute nacht auf einmal Fieber bekommen und das steigt immer weiter. Ich werde mich also gleich noch ins Wartezimmer beim Kinderarzt setzen müssen  .
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir ists egal wo ob ich von Weldergoven nach Happerschoß fahre oder von Weldergoven zur Sieglinde ist vom Weg gleich(nurnicht von der Höhe  )
> Wie sieht es mim Wetter aus? Solange es nicht regnet auf jeden Fall oder bei kleinsten Anzeichen wirds abgeblasen?
> Wie kommt ihr alle dahin? fahrt ihr alle mim Auto oder kommt einer an Weldergoven vorbei gefahn sodass ich nicht so alleine Happerschoß hochstrampeln muss
> EDIT: Hier mal ne Karte von Happerschoß ich kenne mich da nicht wirklich aus kann da vielleicht mal einer mit Paint ein Kreuz rein machen wo ihr meint das der Sammelpunkt ist? wäre sehr nett
> Gruß Lars




Hi Lars, kann Dir nicht helfen, finde es auf dem Kartenausschnitt nicht sicher (Orientierungslegastenikerin) und habe keine Zeit noch eine andere Karte zu finden.
Komme selber mit dem Rad von Siegburg.
Vielleicht kann Frank Dir netterweise nen Marker setzten, ansonsten sicherheitshalber um 17:00 an der Sieglinde.
Muss weiterarbeiten bis gleich .


----------



## Susy (28. Juli 2005)

@ Lars
Ich komme normalerweise immer mit Auto zur Sieglinde. Bin Wiedereinsteigerin und schaffe es konditionell mit An-/Heimreise von/nach Wolperath noch nicht. Heute habe ich aber kein Auto. Mein Mann kann heute leider nicht so früh Schluss machen. Daher bin ich heute ohne Auto. 
Ich versuche, Deine Karte mit Treffpunkten hochzuladen. Am Treffpunkt 1 werde ich heute warten. Ich hoffe, dass Karin den Treffpunkt meinte. Am Treffpunkt 2 kann man sich gut mit Auto verabreden, weil dort natürlich gute Parkmöglichkeiten (Sportplatz) sind. Meine Mobilnummer habe ich ja schon genannt. Karin's steht auch im Forum. Kannst Dir also noch überlegen, ob Du ab Sieglinde oder Happerschoß mitfährst. Da aber in der Sieglinde noch ein "Abschiedsbierchen" getrunken wird, ist es natürlich schöner, dort die Tour auch zu beenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (28. Juli 2005)

Muss dieses Mal leider doch absagen, da ich irgendwie was falsches gegessen habe oder so ...   

Ich werde aber demnächst gerne noch mal versuchen mit zu kommen, wenn es Donnerstags bei mir passt.


----------



## Lipoly (28. Juli 2005)

ich fahre so kurz nach 17uhr hier los und zur Ansgarschule hoch(da isses ja in den Ferien ungefährlich   )
SuSys nummer habe ich auch meine ist 0162/5285605

also ich laade mir ordentlich zu trinken aufs rad und in den camelbak und stecke alles mögliche an müsliriegeln ein(nicht so wie gestern   ) ein und ihr könnt mit mir rechnen wenn ich nicht vom Auto überfahn werde
  

Erkennen tut ihr mich daran das ich heute wetterbedingt in freizeit und nciht in fahrradklamotten fahre weils dafür viel zu heiß ist


lars


----------



## Lipoly (28. Juli 2005)

ERSTER!
Also die Tour war recht entspannend heute! Bin auch heile nachause gekommen(hatte noch nen Rennen mit nem 3er BMW   )

Also die Trails heute fande ich richtig gut nur waren etwas wenig,schade das Susy nicht noch den Schlenker um den "Fjord" mitgefahn ist der war echt nicht schlecht und nicht anstrengend!

Ich hoffe mal die Photos kommen bald ich will mal wissen wie ich auf den einen Trail ausgesehn hab ;wenn du hilfe oder webspace brauchst kannste dich melden, Kalinka! wenn du die per mail(eine mail aber nicht größer als 4mb) an mich schickst sind sie kurze zeit später drinne und in der richtigen Größe! E-Mail ist larshillebrechtÄDweb.de anstatt ÄD dann ein @ machen is wegen spam  


gruß Lars


----------



## Susy (29. Juli 2005)

Ich fand die Tour auch wieder super. Ich hätte den "Fjord" auch gerne miterlebt. Und glaube mir, im Nachhinein habe ich mich auch geärgert, dass ich die Tour nicht bis zum Schluss mitgefahren bin.  Werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr machen.  Grund für den Abbruch in Happerschoß war nur der Gedanke, dass ich den ganzen Berg kurze Zeit später wie hoch muss, wo sich meine Beine eh schon bemerkbar gemacht haben ....  Bin halt konditionell noch nicht so gut drauf wie Du! Aber ich übe ja noch. 
Damit ich mich aber nicht ganz so schlecht fühle, muss ich doch noch voller Stolz berichten, dass ich den Berg bei Bödingen gestern zum ersten Mal hochgekommen bin. Und das zeigt mir, dass meine Kondition besser wird! 
Also liebe Karin, lass uns solche schönen Berge ruhig häufiger einplanen. Dann bekomme ich vielleicht schon bald mehr Kondition, kann mit dem MTB kommen und brauche nicht mehr das Auto. Vorausgesetzt Thomas kommt früh genug aus der Arbeit, um Fionn zu übernehmen. Und von mir aus können wir gerne abwechselnd anspruchsvollere und leichtere Touren planen. 
Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste Tour und hoffe, dass ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei sein kann. Auch wenn ich gerne Trails fahre und die Tour eher weniger Trails hatte, so finde ich es trotzdem immer wieder schön in der Gemeinschaft zu fahren. Dann darf es sogar auch mal nur Waldautobahn sein. Die anspruchsvolleren Trails fahre ich dann halt mit Thomas ... 
Also bis bald


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2005)

Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Tour auch wieder super. Ich hätte den "Fjord" auch gerne miterlebt. Und glaube mir, im Nachhinein habe ich mich auch geärgert, dass ich die Tour nicht bis zum Schluss mitgefahren bin.  Werde ich zukünftig nicht mehr machen.  Grund für den Abbruch in Happerschoß war nur der Gedanke, dass ich den ganzen Berg kurze Zeit später wie hoch muss, wo sich meine Beine eh schon bemerkbar gemacht haben ....  ...


Tja, da muss ich Dir doch die Nase lang machen, denn der Fjord-Schlenker endete in....Haperschoss  . War noch mal ein schönes Trialstück zum Abschluss der waldautobahnlastigen Tour gestern. 


			
				Susy schrieb:
			
		

> ...Bin halt konditionell noch nicht so gut drauf wie Du! Aber ich übe ja noch.
> Damit ich mich aber nicht ganz so schlecht fühle, muss ich doch noch voller Stolz berichten, dass ich den Berg bei Bödingen gestern zum ersten Mal hochgekommen bin. Und das zeigt mir, dass meine Kondition besser wird!


Danke für die Blumen... ich mag zwar länger durchhalten, aber dafür hast Du mehr Biss, schließlich hast Du den Berg geschafft ich nicht   


			
				Susy schrieb:
			
		

> Also liebe Karin, lass uns solche schönen Berge ruhig häufiger einplanen. Dann bekomme ich vielleicht schon bald mehr Kondition, kann mit dem MTB kommen und brauche nicht mehr das Auto. Vorausgesetzt Thomas kommt früh genug aus der Arbeit, um Fionn zu übernehmen. Und von mir aus können wir gerne abwechselnd anspruchsvollere und leichtere Touren planen.
> Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf die nächste Tour und hoffe, dass ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei sein kann. Auch wenn ich gerne Trails fahre und die Tour eher weniger Trails hatte, so finde ich es trotzdem immer wieder schön in der Gemeinschaft zu fahren. Dann darf es sogar auch mal nur Waldautobahn sein. Die anspruchsvolleren Trails fahre ich dann halt mit Thomas ...
> Also bis bald


Gut, ich bemühe mich, aber ich muss dringend Neues finden um Eure hohen Anspruche zu befriedigen  .
Du kannst uns ja dann mal über die anspruchsvollen Trials guiden, die DU mit Thomas fährst...wenn Du Sie wiederfindest


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, ich bemühe mich, aber ich muss dringend Neues finden um Eure hohen Anspruche zu befriedigen




bei schönem Wetter wäre sicherlich der von Frank und mir so gewollte schlenker richtung Winterscheid und dann an der Drachenschanze runter und über den Siegradwanderweg zurück was gewesen aber es war halt nass  

mal sehn wenn mich heute die lust packt fahre ich alleine mal ne runde und suche ne schicke strecke aus

auch die wälder rund um Eitorf sind ganz reißvoll doch da kennne ich mich sogut wie garnicht aus

lars


@Karin ich habe den Berg nach Bödingen auch nicht an einem Stück durchgetrampelt sondern immer wieder Pause gemacht um zu warten(nicht das ich fertig war ich bin halt ein sozialer Mensch    )


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ines @inimtb,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.      

Da haben wir gestern extra für Dich/Euch eine Grillparty angesetzt (mit Dixie-Toiletten ) und hätten schön in Deinen Geburtstag reinfeiern können (wenn auch unter nachher erschwerten Bedingungen wg. Regenabbruch  ), und Ihr ward  wieder mal nicht dabei.

Die Letzten sind zum offiziellen Grillevent gegen 21:00 Uhr dazugestoßen und waren somit die Ersten, die alles top aufgebaut haben. Ich sag nur:

Tisch und Bänke, Tischdekoration, Porzellanteller und kompletten Essbesteck für jeden, Fleisch der verschiedensten Art und Brot sowie Gewürzsaucen in rauhen Mengen, Salat (eher Probierpackung ) und gekühlte Getränke sowie Gartenfackeln.

Ideal für einee Outdoorfete.

Wenn das so weitergeht, dann reduziert sich der Fahrtechnikkurs zum/zur interessanten Vorspiel/Vorspeise.  

Vielleicht kreuzen sich ja die Wege?

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> bei schönem Wetter wäre sicherlich der von Frank und mir so gewollte schlenker richtung Winterscheid und dann an der Drachenschanze runter und über den Siegradwanderweg zurück was gewesen aber es war halt nass


Ja, das kenne ich zum Teil, ist echt schön. Da muss ich Andreas nochmal um Guide-Unterstützung bitten, wenn er noch mit mir fahren mag...er macht sich so rar  


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> @Karin ich habe den Berg nach Bödingen auch nicht an einem Stück durchgetrampelt sondern immer wieder Pause gemacht um zu warten(nicht das ich fertig war ich bin halt ein sozialer Mensch    )


Hey, Du Sozialheld,
die Tour war als langsame, leichte Frauenrunde ausgeschrieben...selbst Schuld  .
Das habe ich jetzt davon, daß ich Männer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mitfahren lasse deren Mutter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich sein könnte  
Ich denke ein wenig Spaß hattest Du auch...
Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das kenne ich zum Teil, ist echt schön. Da muss ich Andreas nochmal um Guide-Unterstützung bitten, wenn er noch mit mir fahren mag...er macht sich so rar



 Ich wollte da evtl. heute mal alleine langfahren und mal gucken wos da oben so alles langgeht wenns nicht regnet


Zur Tour gestern: na die Tour war doch OK habe es mir "schlimmer" vorgestellt als Susy meinte das es viel rauf und runter geht
 hat Spaß gemacht und als ich zuhause war war ich genauso fertig wie vorgestern also "zu leicht" war es nicht und die leute waren alle SUPER nett;vorschlag an so ganz schönen Stellen hätten wir ja mal ne Pause einlegen können(ok die zwei großen zum bilder machen reichten) doch um den "Fjord" fand ich die Landschaft echt klasse ich denke mal ich schleppe demnächst auchmal ne cam mit  

gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2005)

Das war ja ein fröhliches Ab- und Zusagen für diese Frauerunde.
Dennoch waren folgende Damen am Start:
Frank (Cheetah) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Marco (villerider) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lars (lipoly) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Susanne (susy)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Karin (Kalinka)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Da wirklich zwei Frauen anwesend waren, kann frau ja von einer 200%igen Frauenquote sprechen, oder?

Es ging dann Richtung Happerschoß, wo wir Susi und Lars aufgabelten.
Es folgte ein kleiner Trail zur Waldautobahn Richtung Bröltal. 
Hier hätten wir wegen des beginnenden Regens abbrechen können, aber meine Mitbiker wollten es wissenich musste weiter. Eigentlich war es ja auch viel zu heiß zum bikenda kam der pwarme Regen ganz recht.
Auf den neuen Pfaden, die Jens letzte Woche offenbarte, ging es weiter Richtung Wanderparklplatz und Richtung
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Den steilen Berg schafften fast alleLars muss den beim nächsten Mal zweimal fahren, damit er ausgelastet ist.
Die Belohnung für alle oben angekommenen war ein buntes Wetterphänomen.




Von dort auf Trials und Waldwegen ins Tal.













Dann radelten wir etwas asphaltlastig und bremsenbegleitet zurück nach Happerschoß. Dort trennte sich Susi von uns. Die harmlose Frage von Frank: Sollen wir noch einen Fjord mitnehmen? wurde von uns nicht dahingehend interpretiert, ob wir ein größeres Gewässerstück transportieren wollen  . Nein, wir stimmten zu in der Hoffnung den Trailquote der Tour zu steigern. Eine ausgezeichnete Idee und eine feine 30 min Schleife, die sich wirklich lohnte!   
An der Staumauer der WBTS hatten wir herrlichste Abendsonne, also ob es denn ganzen Tag so gewesen wäre.




Dannach noch einen Cappuccino in der Sieglinde und schon um 21:45 war ich zu Hause.
*Schön wars!!! * 
Alle Bilder auch die unscharfen...ich übe noch...gibt es hier 

PS: die Rächtschreipfeeler könt ier behallten, fehlende Sazzeichen gippt es bei Juchhu, der hat noch welche ühbrig.


----------



## juchhu (29. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> fehlende Sazzeichen gippt es bei Juchu, der hat noch welche ühbrig.


 
Vergiss es, geschenkt ist geschenkt, wiederholen ist gestohlen.  (Zitat aus dem Film "Das Leben des Brian", Mutter des Brian zu den heiligen drei Königen)  

VG Martin, juchhu mit zwei h


----------



## Lipoly (29. Juli 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Lars muss den beim nächsten Mal zweimal fahren, damit er ausgelastet ist.


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juli 2005)

Ja,
Regen kann schön sein, besonders dann, wenn er aufhört und dann der Regenbogen erscheint. Auf jeden Fall war das Gewitter besser als noch 3 Stunden in der Schwüle zu fahren. 

Was in Karins Bericht noch fehlt: Unsere Guidöse Karin bewältige gestern für Sie bis dato unfahrbare Trails! Ob es an den zum Schluss stark erhöhten Testosteron in der Frauengruppe lag?


----------



## Susy (29. Juli 2005)

Puh, nun bin ich wirklich sehr traurig, dass ich das letzte Stück nicht mitgekommen bin   Aber ich gelobe Besserung! Und vielleicht können wir die "Fjord"-Runde ja noch mal fahren.   

Die Trails, die ich mit Thomas fahre ... Ich glaube, ich werde sie tatsächlich nur teils wiederfinden.   Aber vielleicht kann ich Thomas überreden, mal mit uns zu fahren.  

Eine Tour durchs Naafbachtal kann ich auch noch anbieten. Da müssten wir aber immer noch experimentieren. Da ist es wie oben ... teils kenne ich die Strecke, teils nicht   Wenn ich durchs Naafbachtal fahren, dann immer getreu dem Motto "Probieren geht über Studieren". Irgendwann komme ich irgendwo raus, wo ich mich wieder auskenne. Die Tour ist teils asphaltlastig, teils mit sehr schönen Singeltrails versehen und geht teils an der Agger entlang. Naja, zumindest weiß ich, dass ich da mal irgendwann irgendwo her gefahren bin.   Treffpunkt könnte das Aggerschlößchen sein (Lohmar-Wahlscheid).

@ Ines: Happy Birthday to you ...    Hoffe, Du hast ein paar schöne Tage!


----------



## Cheetah (29. Juli 2005)

@ines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2005)

Also Mädels,

am Donnerstag, 04.08.05 17:00 Uhr gehts wieder aufs Rad!
Maria hat sich schon angekündigt und so könnte bäckertechnisch fürs leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein  
Wir entscheiden an der Sieglinde gemeinsam, wo wir fahren wollen... max 3h.
Wie immer, die langsamste (ICH  ) bestimmt das Tempo!
Also ran an die Tasten und hier angemeldet.
Bleibt nur zu wünschen, daß die eckligen Piekseviecher nicht wieder in Horden auftreten!


----------



## inimtb (3. August 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2061099&postcount=428

Gruß Ines


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2005)

Die donnerstägliche Mädelsrunde ist wegen Krankheit der Vorturnerin gecancelt.


----------



## Cheetah (4. August 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Die donnerstägliche Mädelsrunde ist wegen Krankheit der Vorturnerin gecancelt.








Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2005)

Danke für die guten Wünsche...hat genutzt!
Gestern habe ich mit Tante Maria und Neffe Christian eine kleine, sehr regenreiche
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 40 km Runde gedreht. Die Beine waren noch schwer, aber trotzdem wird es am Donnerstag wieder eine Frauenrunde geben.
Anmeldung hier drauf klicken. *Ich bestehe auf hohen Frauenanteil und auf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Susy (9. August 2005)

Freut mich zu hören, dass es Dir schon besser geht. 

Ich habe leider mal wieder Ärger mit meinem Rücken. Durfte mir letzten Donnerstag sogar noch beim Doc eine Spritze abholen. Wenn sich mein Rücken weiterhin so bessert, dann werde ich am Donnerstag wieder dabei sein. Angemeldet habe ich mich schon mal. Aber entscheiden muss ich es dann kurzfristig am Donnerstag.


----------



## inimtb (10. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

werde, so wie es aussieht, diesmal auch dabei sein. 

Grüße von Ines


----------



## Kalinka (11. August 2005)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> werde, so wie es aussieht, diesmal auch dabei sein.
> Grüße von Ines


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2005)

Tja, eine kleine, aber feine Frauengruppe traf sich um 17:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Die parallel startende Veranstaltung von Uwe=Handlampe hatte etwas Sammlungsschwierigkeiten  .





So starteten wir "Frauen" fast pünktlich Richtung Ho-Chi-Minh. Da Jens dabei war, war der Rückweg, den die Guidöse sonst improvisiert hätte, in trockenen Tüchern. 
Die (wegen mit Bäumen zugeschmissenen Trials) überwiegend auf Waldwegen geplante Hinfahrt, wurde von Jens trialmäßig etwas erweitert, denn der von mir gemiedene Pfad war wieder freigeräumt...wie fein!
Weiter gings auf dem traumhaften Ho-Chi-Minh. Leider begann es dann zu regnen. Nach 10 min Unterstellen und mit kleinsten Verfahrern ging es zurück zur Sieglinde. Das überwiegend auf Waldautobahnen, weil meine Batterie alle war. Dort gab es mit Stefan und Uwe, dem kläglichen Rest der Männerrunde, ein nettes Ausklingen bei Speis und Trank. Da aber alle mehr oder weniger nass   waren und die Tage wieder so verdammt kurz werden  , mussten wir das dann schnell abbrechen.


----------



## Lipoly (12. August 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Da Jens dabei war,




Dann hätte ich ja doch mitfahren können! Mir war das Tempo der Männerrunde die im LMB stand nemlich viel zu heftig;hätte da mittel oder langsam gestanden wäre ich mitgefahren aber schnell ist mir zu derb da muss ich erstmal nochwas kondition antrainieren!



Habe gestern aber noch als es anfing zu regnen an euch(beide gruppen) gedacht und euch schutzbleche und regenjacken herbeigewünscht  

mfg
lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte ich ja doch mitfahren können! Mir war das Tempo der Männerrunde die im LMB stand nemlich viel zu heftig;hätte da mittel oder langsam gestanden wäre ich mitgefahren aber schnell ist mir zu derb da muss ich erstmal nochwas kondition antrainieren!


Klar, aber wir waren  l   a   n   g   s   a   m ! Da hättest Du Dich eventuell (wieder) gelangweilt. Trotzdem bist Du immer willkommen unserere Frauenquote  und den Alterschnitt    zu senken  


			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern aber noch als es anfing zu regnen an euch(beide gruppen) gedacht und euch schutzbleche und regenjacken herbeigewünscht


Also, da hat nicht geklappt mit dem Herbeiwünschen, denn ich hatte weder Schutzbleche noch Regenjacke...aber Du willst ja auch Flugzeugmechaniker werden und nicht Schulleiter von Hoghwards 




Bis bald


----------



## Lipoly (12. August 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Klar, aber wir waren  l   a   n   g   s   a   m ! Da hättest Du Dich eventuell (wieder) gelangweilt. Trotzdem bist Du immer willkommen unserere Frauenquote  und den Alterschnitt    zu senken




Ich und langweilen?  
Schön das zu höhren das ich mitfahren darf! Ich dachte immer Frauenrunde wäre(bis auf die eine Ausnahme) ONLY for women   




> Also, da hat nicht geklappt mit dem Herbeiwünschen, denn ich hatte weder Schutzbleche noch Regenjacke...aber Du willst ja auch Flugzeugmechaniker werden und nicht Schulleiter von Hoghwards



Vielleicht ne Doppelausbildung  
Dafür fräse ich euch dann Kohlefaser/titanschutzbleche die man in die tasche stecken kann   

mfg
lars


----------



## sibby08 (16. August 2005)

Hallo Mädels,

hier der nächste Tour Termin von Bike & Run:

Tour von Bike and Run 

Vielleicht vereint sich ja der Frauentreff mit dem Antifrauentreff an diesem Tag für eine gemeinsame Tour    (auch wenn es nicht der Donnerstag ist!)

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels,
> hier der nächste Tour Termin von Bike & Run:
> Tour von Bike and Run
> Vielleicht vereint sich ja der Frauentreff mit dem Antifrauentreff an diesem Tag für eine gemeinsame Tour    (auch wenn es nicht der Donnerstag ist!)
> ...


Ja, das wir wohl nichts...nicht das die Frauen nicht wolten, aber die Antifrauen  des TT sind auf dem 24h-Rennen auf dem Ring. Und ich als liebender Anhang werde wohl den Fan machen müssen...äh dürfen.
Villeicht schaue ich mal alleine vorbei...


----------



## sibby08 (16. August 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das wir wohl nichts...nicht das die Frauen nicht wolten, aber die Antifrauen  des TT sind auf dem 24h-Rennen auf dem Ring. Und ich als liebender Anhang werde wohl den Fan machen müssen...äh dürfen.
> Villeicht schaue ich mal alleine vorbei...



Fan oder Sportmedizinische Betreuung? Die wird bei 24 Stunden Biken bestimmt notwendig sein


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2005)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fan oder Sportmedizinische Betreuung? Die wird bei 24 Stunden Biken bestimmt notwendig sein


Tja, da ich arbeiten muss am Sa&So wird das mit der sportmedizinischen Betreuung eher nichts. Fan geht auch aus der Ferne 
Aber für die Nachsorge sehe ich mich in der Veantwortung


----------



## Kalinka (24. August 2005)

hallo Mädels und Teilzeit-Mädels,

ich melde mich für die nächsten Wochen ab, da mir die Anreise von Finnland zu weit ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Wenn ich dann die 5-tägige Gepäckwanderung und die 5-tägige Kanutour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohne körperlichen Schaden überstehe, werde ich am 22.09.2005 wieder für eine Tour als Guidöse zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Susy (24. August 2005)

Hallo Karin, 

ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Urlaub. Finnland soll ja das Paradies für Freizeitsport sein. Ich bin mal gespannt, wie fasziniert Du wieder nach Hause kommst. Viel Spaß beim Kanu-Fahren und Wandern.   

Dann werden die Frauen-Touren bis 22.09. wohl ausfallen, da unser "Antrieb" fehlt.   Ich habe auch bis Ende September Urlaub.   Ab Oktober bin ich aber natürlich dann wieder mit dabei!


----------



## Race4Hills (14. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen wir sind auch wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub, Lago und Dolomiten waren einfach suuuuper,

Gruss Ines und Jens



 

 





 

 



             
weitere Bilder könnt Ihr hier einsehen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8668
__________________
Schaut doch mal hier vorbei
www.7Hills.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (18. September 2005)

Hallo Hallo!


Ich bin neu hier!
ich bin einige eurer Seiten durchgegengen, und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen dass es bei euch nett zu sein seint. Ich bin 25j,komme aus Burscheid (Bergischesland) und fahre noch nicht lange MTB, na ja eigenlich eien blutige Anfängerin, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. wie Läuft das den bei euch so? Wann fahr ihr wo? Ich habe zwar schon etwas gelesen, aber konnte spontan nicht ausfindigmachen wo die "Siglinde" ist, und wan ich euch beim nächten mal treffen könnte. und WIE würde ich mich Anmelden????? e-mail?? an wen den?? 
OK, OK ich stelle mich bestimmte besonders blöd an aber mir antwortet doch sichen trotzdem jemand oder    ??

Liebe Grüße Solanum


----------



## Delgado (18. September 2005)

Hallo Kartoffel,



			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hallo!
> 
> 
> OK, OK ich stelle mich bestimmte besonders blöd an aber mir antwortet doch sichen trotzdem jemand oder    ??
> ...



Hast Du daher Deinen Nick?

Spaß bei Seite ab Burscheid und Altenberg gibt's oft gemütliche Touren.
Wobei die Sieg-Trails auch nicht zu verachten sind ;-)

Schau ab & zu ins LMB.

Gruß


----------



## Solanum (18. September 2005)

Hi

das muss ich doch mal richtig stellen  
Solanum tuberosum ist die Kartoffel. Solanum ist nur das Kürzel meiner E-mail Adresse die da lautet: [email protected] und das ist der "Bittersüße Nachtschatten". 
OK ich gebe zu dass auch Nachtschatten nicht unbedingt inteligent klingt   aber mir gefiel das "Bittersüß", klingt eben uneindeutig, wechselhaft schwer durschaubar, aber eben interessant. Den Namen habe ich bestimmt schon seid 5 Jahren.  


auf ein baldiges "widerlesen" und liebe Grüße 
Solanum


----------



## Solanum (18. September 2005)

ich hab da was nachgeschaut....
Du hast wohl heute deinen Jahrestag... alles Liebe unbekannter weise...    na dann:


----------



## Delgado (18. September 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab da was nachgeschaut....
> Du hast wohl heute deinen Jahrestag... alles Liebe unbekannter weise...    na dann:




Ja, danke!

Begieße gerade meinen Verfall   mit Artemisia officinalis Extrakt    

Gruß

Delgado


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hallo!
> Ich bin neu hier!
> ich bin einige eurer Seiten durchgegengen, und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen dass es bei euch nett zu sein seint.


hallo bittersüsse Kartoffel, Klar, das ist auch der einzige wahre Schluss    



			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin 25j,komme aus Burscheid (Bergischesland) und fahre noch nicht lange MTB, na ja eigenlich eien blutige Anfängerin, aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.


Ja, bei uns!    



			
				Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> wie Läuft das den bei euch so? Wann fahr ihr wo? Ich habe zwar schon etwas gelesen, aber konnte spontan nicht ausfindigmachen wo die "Siglinde" ist, und wan ich euch beim nächten mal treffen könnte. und WIE würde ich mich Anmelden????? e-mail?? an wen den??
> OK, OK ich stelle mich bestimmte besonders blöd an aber mir antwortet doch sichen trotzdem jemand oder    ??


So viele Fragen...hier die Antworten:
Es läuft langsam, wir fahren ab der Kneipe Sieglinde in Allner/Hennef in und um SU/Hennef/Kaldauen. Stammtermin ist Donnerstags um 17:00 uhr, wo das im Winter jetzt wieder so früh dunkel ist...mal sehen. Anmelden kannst Du Dich im *aufdieletzteminutefahrradfahren= last minute biking*, da stehen die Termine in der Regel drin. Da ich gestern erst aus Finnland zurück kam, wird es wohl erst nächste Woche weitergehen.
Montana aus der Kölner Gegend, macht auch Anfängertouren, konnte aber bisher selber noch nicht bei ihm mitfahren (er aber bei uns).
Als Mädchen wirst Du aber sicher noch viele weitere Angbote für Touren erhalten   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (21. September 2005)

Hallo Karin, willkommen zu Hause.  Ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub. Schade, dass es morgen nicht bei Dir klappt  oder vielleicht doch?  Ich könnte nämlich morgen und das Wetter scheint ja super. 

LG Ines


----------



## Lipoly (21. September 2005)

ich könnte morgen was anbieten bei interesse!

so als frauenrunde wo auchmal männer mitfahn dürfen!
Mein Drahtesel ist auchschon wieder einsatzklar und die kette hüpft nicht mehr!
Da es in letzter zeit recht wenig geregnet hat hätte ich ne tour im ärmel stecken! allerdings gehts bei mir frühehstens um kurz nach fünf oder ich muss das bike mit in den zug nehmen*grübel*

Also mein Vorschlag: morgen so um 6?!?!? und dann mit licht?
was haltet ihr davon?


lars


----------



## Lipoly (21. September 2005)

TÄÄÄTÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ

Hier die Tour für morgen
Bei komplikationen einfach anrufen!

gruß lars

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1353


----------



## Solanum (21. September 2005)

Hi 

*Ich käme schon gerne mit.* 
Wie ist die genaue Adresse der Siglinde damit ich sie bei z.B. MAP24 finden kann?  und weis jemand was der günstigste Bahnhof ist der am nächsten an der Siglinde liegt   ? (ich komme von Köln hbf.)

Danke im Vorraus Solanum


----------



## Lipoly (21. September 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> *Ich käme schon gerne mit.*
> Wie ist die genaue Adresse der Siglinde damit ich sie bei z.B. MAP24 finden kann?  und weis jemand was der günstigste Bahnhof ist der am nächsten an der Siglinde liegt   ? (ich komme von Köln hbf.)
> ...



alsooooooo

Bahnhof ist Hennef/Sieg
Nimmste die S12 die endet meist in Hennef oder den Regional express 

mache dir jetzt noch eben ne beschreibung mit photoshop wie du zur sieglnde kommst!


lars


----------



## Lipoly (21. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> lars




ALSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:
Adresse ist: Gasthaus Sieglinde, OT: Weingartsgasse   Brückenweg 2, 53773 Hennef

Der Bahnhof von Hennef ist Bahnhofstraße 
denrest druckste dir besser aus Map24 da steigt man eher durch als durch Larsche Zeichnungen mit Photoshop  [/QUOTE]


Wenn du nichts findest ruf mich an  dann komme ich dich aufm Weg zur Sieglinde am Bahnhof einsammeln!
Erkennen tut man mich wie immer "weiße gabel" und die fettesten reifen die drauf passen


----------



## Montana (21. September 2005)

Hörte ich da meinen Namen ?   

Welcome back , Karin , ich hoffe Du hattest einen schönen Urlaub   

Yes , stimmt wir hatten heute wie jeden Mittwoch wieder eine tolle ruhige Tour durch den Königsforst in Köln und Umgebung. Es war mit Gertrud auch (wie oft    )wieder ein sehr nettes Mädel dabei und ich glaube sie hatte genauso viel Spass wie alle Anderen. Wir waren zu 11 unterwegs und haben zum Schluss auch noch eine schöne Nachtfahrt erlebt. Der juchhu nighttrail wird Kult    Nächsten Mittwoch um 17:30 geht wieder was.   

VG Guido (Montana)



			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo bittersüsse Kartoffel, Klar, das ist auch der einzige wahre Schluss
> 
> Ja, bei uns!
> 
> ...


----------



## inimtb (22. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Vorschlag: morgen so um 6?!?!? und dann mit licht?
> was haltet ihr davon?


 

Das ist mir leider zu spät, denn Licht fürs Fahrrad habe ich auch noch nicht.

LG Ines


----------



## Kalinka (22. September 2005)

Ich trage meine alten Knochen zur Reparatur bei einer Ostheopathin. Danach ist für 24:00 Stunden Sportverbot  . Deshalb musste ich heute bei diesem tollen RR-Wetter mit dem Auto zur Arbeit  
Also diesen Donnerstag ohne mich.
@Montana
Ja, ja ich weiss...es ist ein Fehler bei Euch nicht mitzufahren, aber Mittwochs gebe ich doch Kurse und kann dann nie. Aber an den anderen Tagen schau ich bis mal was passt. Uwe brütet schon wieder über eimem TTTT, den ich als Low-Level-Guidöse sicher wieder begleite (n muss).


----------



## Solanum (23. September 2005)

Hi

Ich bin gestern die Tour: 





> frauenrunde wo auchmal männer mitfahn dürfen!


 mitgefahren
Es waren 3 Männer und 2 Mädels. Es war super Wetter
Als wir losfuhren ging es bergauf, dann nochmal bergauf danach folgte eine Steigung und danach gings nen Hügel hoch  ....
na ja ich will mal nicht übertreiben, das war echt nur kurz am Anfang so, also total OK. aber am Anfang dachte ich das wenn das die ganze Zeit so geht, dass ich einfach im Wald umfallen und liegen bleiben würde  ....
aber dann gabs ne echt schöne Landschaft mit tollem Blick, natürlich schöne interessante Wege, leckeres Wasser etc. leider trennten sich 2 der Mitfahrer kurz darauf von uns, so dass ich mit den 2 verbliebenen Herren noch ein paar meter weiter fuhr. 
Es war ne kurze schöne nicht schwere tour. 
Dank an den/ die Guides  .
 Auf ein nächstes mal   .  Solanum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (23. September 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Als wir losfuhren ging es bergauf, dann nochmal bergauf danach folgte eine Steigung und danach gings nen Hügel hoch  ....


Ich sach nur Bergradfahren ist ja die freie Übersetzung für MTB  
Zur Frauenquote, die schwankt so sehr bei uns, daß schon Lars-Lipoly, als Nachwuchsmädchen, eine Tour anbieten muss.
Ich gelobe Besserung ab nächsten Donnerstag (und Lars darf immer mit)
Karin


----------



## Delgado (23. September 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sach nur Bergradfahren ist ja die freie Übersetzung für MTB
> Zur Frauenquote, die schwankt so sehr bei uns, daß schon Lars-Lipoly, als Nachwuchsmädchen, eine Tour anbieten muss.
> Ich gelobe Besserung ab nächsten Donnerstag (und Lars darf immer mit)
> Karin



Lars ist eigentlich ein Mädchen    ......

... Volker auch


----------



## Montana (23. September 2005)

Hallo Karin , schade dass Du mittwochs nie kannst , aber andererseits auch kein grosses Problem da nächsten Mittwoch die vorerst letzte Mittwochabend Tour startet. Zunächst Herbstferien und danach ists zu dunkel. Dann gibt es in loser Folge nightrides und am Sa. oder So. was. Eventuell auch einen festen Termin . Das ist am WE aber immer schwieriger wie in der Woche. 
Also , Du und alle evtl. Interessierte können demnächst gerne mal eine ruhige Runde am Wochenende mitfahren . Und zum TTTT kommen wir bestimmt . Das war echt gut   VG Guido 



			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @Montana
> Ja, ja ich weiss...es ist ein Fehler bei Euch nicht mitzufahren, aber Mittwochs gebe ich doch Kurse und kann dann nie. Aber an den anderen Tagen schau ich bis mal was passt. Uwe brütet schon wieder über eimem TTTT, den ich als Low-Level-Guidöse sicher wieder begleite (n muss).


----------



## inimtb (24. September 2005)

Montana schrieb:
			
		

> Also , Du und alle evtl. Interessierte können demnächst gerne mal eine ruhige Runde am Wochenende mitfahren . Und zum TTTT kommen wir bestimmt . Das war echt gut   VG Guido


 
Dann bin ich auch gern dabei. Mann fährt jetzt immer samstags bei den schnellen 7Hills im Siebengebirge mit. Da sucht Frau eine schöne Alternative... 

LG Ines


----------



## Coolhead (24. September 2005)

Hallo Ines und die anderen.
Schöne Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Bregenz. Ich muss leider arbeiten und kann nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Der Umzug hat sich bis jetzt gelohnt, ist ne geile Gegend hier.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Montana (24. September 2005)

Hallo Ines , sehr gerne . Das passt dann ja gut . Wir werden nach den Herbstferien wohl öfter Sa oder So starten. Ich gebe dann noch laut   Bescheid. 


Schöne Grüsse aus an Coolhead (Stefan) der war ja auch bei der legendären TTTT im Juli (?) dabei

VG Guido 



			
				inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich auch gern dabei. Mann fährt jetzt immer samstags bei den schnellen 7Hills im Siebengebirge mit. Da sucht Frau eine schöne Alternative...
> 
> LG Ines


----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2005)

Coolhead schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ines und die anderen.
> Schöne Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Bregenz. Ich muss leider arbeiten und kann nicht mit dem Bike unterwegs sein. Der Umzug hat sich bis jetzt gelohnt, ist ne geile Gegend hier.
> Liebe Grüße


Hört sich gut an...schon Gleichgesinnte gefunden, Stefan?
Aber gib es zu... ein so aktives und sympatisches Forum wie das Köln/Bonn/Aachener wirst DU nicht finden  
VIIIEEEL Spaß und LG
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2005)

hallo Mädels,

wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag mit einer Abschiedsrunde aus...die Tage werden kürzer   und auf Nachtfahrten stehe ich nicht so  
Ich dachte so an 1,5 h von 17:00 bis 18:30. Dann schaffen es alle noch vor dem Stockdunkeln zu Hause zu sein, oder aber bis ins Stockdunkle in der Sieglinde abhängen.
Wenn Interesse besteht, schreibe ich was aus?
Im Winter wird es wohl eher am WE was geben. Da kann frau in den 4 hellen Stunden des Tages dann biken gehen...Oh wie ich den Winter hasse
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . Ich krieg jetzt schon kalte Füsse.


----------



## Lipoly (26. September 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo Mädels,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am Donnerstag mit einer Abschiedsrunde aus...die Tage werden kürzer   und auf Nachtfahrten stehe ich nicht so
> Ich dachte so an 1,5 h von 17:00 bis 18:30. Dann schaffen es alle noch vor dem Stockdunkeln zu Hause zu sein, oder aber bis ins Stockdunkle in der Sieglinde abhängen.
> ...



zurnot komme ich mit 30Watt Halogenpower und noch ner 20Watt Lupine Edison in formation aber um 17 uhr kann ich noch nciht mitfahn! da bin ich nochnitmal zuhause   

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (26. September 2005)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> zurnot komme ich mit 30Watt Halogenpower und noch ner 20Watt Lupine Edison in formation aber um 17 uhr kann ich noch nciht mitfahn! da bin ich nochnitmal zuhause
> 
> lars




Falsch lieber Lars.  

Die Lupine hat leider nur 10/16 Watt


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

Hallo Karin,

liebe Geburtstagsgrüsse aus dem "tiefen Westen"...du erinnerst Dich an das Hohe Venn ?... Feier schön und lass Dich reich beschenken !! 

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph...und immer schön kurbeln...


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Karin,
> liebe Geburtstagsgrüsse aus dem "tiefen Westen"...du erinnerst Dich an das Hohe Venn ?...


Danke Ralph, NATÜRLICH erinnere ich mich an das Hohe Venn...aber wer bis du    ! 



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Feier schön...


*40*, eigentlich kein Grund zu Feiern  



			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> und lass Dich reich beschenken !!


Ja, wenigstens ein Trost...also her mit den Gehhilfen, Rollstühlen, Haarfärbemitteln, Abtifaltencremes, Tai Gigseng...


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...*40*, eigentlich kein Grund zu Feiern  ...


Blödsinn, jetzt geht's doch erst richtig los...


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2005)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Karin.  

Ich hab dir auch was mitgebracht:

Der Mensch bleibt närrisch bis ins vierzigste Jahr. Wenn er dann anfängt, seine Narrheit zu erkennen, ist das Leben schon dahin.
_ 
Martin Luther_


----------



## Montana (27. September 2005)

Auch aus Colonia 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Karin   

VG Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneifel (27. September 2005)

<!--                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            -->Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum G.-tag aus der Eifel 

Ist doch kein Alter für eine "Guidöse"
...auch wenn die Jüngeren am Berg vorbeiziehen....oben müssen sie warten und nach dem Weg fragen ...ho,ho 


Tom


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2005)

schneifel schrieb:
			
		

> ....oben müssen sie warten und nach dem Weg fragen ...


    Insiderwitz!


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> ...Der Mensch bleibt närrisch bis ins vierzigste Jahr. Wenn er dann anfängt, seine Narrheit zu erkennen, ist das Leben schon dahin.
> _Martin Luther_


Da bin ich aber froh, daß ich eine etwas höhere Lebenserwartung habe, als Luther zu seiner Zeit.  
Frei nach Luther: Die Guidöse bleibt orientierungslos bis ins vierzigste Lebensjahr. Wenn sie dann anfängt ihre Orientierungslosigkeit zu erkennen, braucht sie noch 40 Jahre eine Gecko.


----------



## Race4Hills (28. September 2005)

Liebe Karin Dir ein,    





ich hoffe das es Dir bzw Euch gestern Abend gut geschmeckt hat und das sonst alles nach Deinen Wünschen abgelaufen ist, bis Sa.

Gruss Jens


----------



## sibby08 (28. September 2005)

Hallo Karin,

auch von mir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.
 
Viele Grüße vom Kontrollposten an der Sieglinde  


Udo


----------



## Coolhead (28. September 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich gut an...schon Gleichgesinnte gefunden, Stefan?
> Aber gib es zu... ein so aktives und sympatisches Forum wie das Köln/Bonn/Aachener wirst DU nicht finden
> VIIIEEEL Spaß und LG
> Karin



Erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 40........!
Hab schon ein paar gefunden zum fahren, benutze aber das rad täglich zur arbeit. so kommen ein paar kilometer zusammen.
mit dem forum muss ich dir recht geben  

hier gibts ja genug freizeitmöglichkeiten, ich hab ja alle vor der haustüre..
ein grosses schwimmbecken und jede menge berge. bin mit der family letzten sonntag wandern am lüner see gewesen, ist ein stausee auf 2000 meter höhe.


lg
stefan


----------



## Race4Hills (5. Oktober 2005)

Wie versprochen, hier noch mal der Link zu meiner Gallerie mit den neusten Bildern aus unserem Urlaub in den Dolomiten,


Gruss Ines und Jens



 

 





 

 



             
weitere Bilder könnt Ihr hier einsehen!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/8668


----------



## Kalinka (12. Oktober 2005)

Da gibt es nichts dazu zu sagen!


----------



## Kalinka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo *Mädels*,
hätte Lust ein *weibliches Damenteam  * (doppelt gemoppelt gegen Spammer, zur Verdeutlichung....nur Frauen...Zweineiner!!!)für den Winterpokal zusammenzustellen. Maria hat Interesse angemeldet, wenn Andreas sie nicht schon abgeworben hat  ...Ines wäre das nichts???Susiauch viele kleine Zeiten zählen!!
Es wird die Fahrleistung auf dem bike in min (nicht km) eingetragen und gewertet. Außerdem können Laufen, Sportstudio... gewertet werden, jedenfalls war es 2004/2005 so.
Die teilnehmenden Damen (und nur die) können sich zum Namen ja dann Gedanken machen. Meldet Euch mal, was ihr davon haltet.
Sollten wir keine 4-5 Damen zusammen bekommen, dann können wir ja immer noch Schauen, ob sich der ein oder andere Frauenversteher findet


----------



## Kalinka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mädels,
nicht so stürmisch    
 Hier nochmal haarklein die Regeln.
Mich hat es letzten Winter angespornt sowohl aufs Bike zu steigen, als auch öfter mal ins Studio zu gehen.
Ich war fitter dieses Frühjahr, als die Jahre davor...was ja nur relativ ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (17. Oktober 2005)

Klingt interesssant werde ich drüber nachdenken....

faul, nicht faul , faul, nicht faul, faul , nicht faul.... ich weis immer noch nicht... 
aber ich hab ja noch ein paar Tage
Grüße Solanum


----------



## Solanum (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Mädels

Was ist denn  nun mit nem Team??


----------



## Kalinka (24. Oktober 2005)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels
> 
> Was ist denn  nun mit nem Team??


*Zu spät!*
Der Ansturm an Anfragen war so überschaubar,da die weibliche Fraktion von unentschlossen bis anders orientiert unterwegs war, daß zwei von uns da reizvolle Angebot von Andreas angenommen haben und fahren nun mixed. 
@ Andreas
wissen Marco (welcher eigentlich?)und Guido was Ihnen bevor steht...und wer sucht die Musik aus ?


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> *Zu spät!*
> @ Andreas
> wissen Marco (welcher eigentlich?)und Guido was Ihnen bevor steht...und wer sucht die Musik aus ?


Ne, hat er nicht.    Wieso gibt es da etwas was ich wissen sollte   


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Andreas-MTB (24. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, hat er nicht.    Wieso gibt es da etwas was ich wissen sollte
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Marco



jep, WDR4 only bei den Damen!


----------



## Spooky (24. Oktober 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> jep, WDR4 only bei den Damen!


Gilt WDR4 hören nicht auch als alternative Sportart. Kann auf Dauer doch auch ganz schön anstregend sein, oder


----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2005)

Spooky schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, hat er nicht.    Wieso gibt es da etwas was ich wissen sollte
> Gruß
> Marco


Ja, es gibt was was Du wissen solltest!
Wir (der Frauenanteil)hatten uns das etwa so vorgestellt










Die Musik ist frei wählbar, wenns sein muss auch Howie oder unseren allseits geliebten Udo Jürgens.


----------



## Solanum (25. Oktober 2005)

Oh Gott, gut das ich nicht in dem Team bin  

Grüße Solanum


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Oktober 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es gibt was was Du wissen solltest!
> Wir (der Frauenanteil)hatten uns das etwa so vorgestellt
> 
> 
> ...



Tjo Karin, und das sogar *umsonst*





. 
Bin gespannt wie Dir die rote Gesichfarbe steht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und noch mehr wer wohl am Ende siegt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (1. Dezember 2005)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Tjo Karin, und das sogar *umsonst*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun haben wir ein gemischtes Dreamtaem und ich muss dauern arbeiten am WE  
Da bleibt mir nur ein paar müde Punkte indoor zu ersporten um nicht das permanente Schlusslicht zu sein
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
Auf dem Band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Beim Spinning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



und beim Gewichte stemmen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...und dann habe ich gestern Pilates ausprobiert...eine Bahnschwelle ist gelenkig gegen mich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Was hat das nur alles mit Fahrradfahren zu tun???   




Ich will nach draußen aufs Bike, im Hellen und Trockenen!!
*
Und zu allem Überfluss ist draußen bestes Fahrradwetter und ich werde nicht vor 20:00 zu Hause sein...*DAS NERVT!*


----------



## Coolhead (1. Dezember 2005)

... ich muss hier unten meine Punkte alleine einfahren. Aber die Firma bezahlt wenigstens das Fitnesstudio  .Aber hier ist es im Moment schei..ekalt.
gruss


----------



## Cheetah (1. Dezember 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Nun haben wir ein gemischtes Dreamtaem und ich muss dauern arbeiten am WE
> Da bleibt mir nur ein paar müde Punkte indoor zu ersporten um nicht das permanente Schlusslicht zu sein
> 
> 
> ...


Aber irgendwann musst auch du mal frei haben. Oder hast du zwei Jobs? 
Was ist Sonntag? Ich bleib auch bei dir, wenn das Ausscheidungsrennen  beginnt.  Für ein Andreaskreuz am goldenen Band tu ich (fast) alles.


----------



## Cheetah (1. Dezember 2005)

Coolhead schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich muss hier unten meine Punkte alleine einfahren. Aber die Firma bezahlt wenigstens das Fitnesstudio  .Aber hier ist es im Moment schei..ekalt.
> gruss


Ah, er lebt noch.  
Wie viele (Zenti)Meter Schnee habt ihr denn?


----------



## Coolhead (1. Dezember 2005)

Ich leb noch..... grad so..hier sind so vieeeeele Berge..

In bregenz fast nichts mehr, aber so um 1000 Meter sind schon 10 cm....., du bist ja in einer guten Stunde in Lech/Zürs,40cm und am Hochjoch, 6o cm.
aber ist schon eine geile aussicht vom tal auf die schneebedeckten Berge...


----------



## on any sunday (1. Dezember 2005)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu allem Überfluss ist draußen bestes Fahrradwetter und ich werde nicht vor 20:00 zu Hause sein...*DAS NERVT!*



Willst du wirklich nach Hause? Ich würds mir ja überlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (1. Dezember 2005)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Aber irgendwann musst auch du mal frei haben. Oder hast du zwei Jobs?
> Was ist Sonntag? Ich bleib auch bei dir, wenn das Ausscheidungsrennen  beginnt.  Für ein Andreaskreuz am goldenen Band tu ich (fast) alles.



Also...ich arbeite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 am Samstag von 06:30 bis ca. 14:30 , dannach sollte ich mal Vitamine kaufen und putzen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und Sonntag arbeite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich von 06:30 bis ca. 13:00 und dann will ich Plätzchenbacken
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, damit das Weihnachtsfeeling sich mal langsam einstellt.

Nächstes Wochende bin ich Skifahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




für 4 ganze Tage (was mich etwas aufbaut)und am Sa 17./ So 18.12. arbeite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich wieder. 
Nun,  Weihnachten hätte ich ein wenig Zeit für ein Aussscheidungsrennen...nur nicht am 25.12.2005...rate mal... Da arbeite ich!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eins tröstet mich... sollten wir mal ein Spinningrennen veranstalten, fährt mir wenigsten keiner weg!!!!    
Also bis nächstes Jahr auf dem Fahrrad (das, das sich wirklich fortbewegt!)
Ich sammle mal weiter trockene, warme Indoor-Weichei-Punkte, besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Dezember 2005)

Coolhead schrieb:
			
		

> Ich leb noch..... grad so..hier sind so vieeeeele Berge..
> 
> In bregenz fast nichts mehr, aber so um 1000 Meter sind schon 10 cm....., du bist ja in einer guten Stunde in Lech/Zürs,40cm und am Hochjoch, 6o cm.
> aber ist schon eine geile aussicht vom tal auf die schneebedeckten Berge...


Danke Stefan,
*das tröstet mich garnicht!!!!*
Aber schön von Dir einsamem Wolf zu hören. 
Immer feste die Berge rauf und denkt dran...hier gibt es allenfalls SchneeMATSCH!


----------



## Coolhead (1. Dezember 2005)

Im Januar kommt die Zeit wo es hier richtig Schnee gibt, werde mir zu Weihnachten ein Paar Langlaufschi schenken lassen   , dann ist heir für längere Zeit schluss mit dem Radeln.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du wirklich nach Hause? Ich würds mir ja überlegen.


Herr Sonntag,
wie gut, daß ich keinen Mann (mehr) habe.  
Ein Freund mit eigener Wohnung, da kann man/frau sich gegenseitig besuchen und verwöhnen  ...sehr emanzipiert und eine gute zeitgemäße Alternative zu Handbuch der guten Hausfrau 1955.
Da ist frau doch gerne nicht verheitatet.
*Und die Antwort...ja ich will nach Hause, sofort!*


----------



## inimtb (13. Januar 2006)

_Wie sieht es aus Mädels, nicht mal wieder Lust zum Biken?_

_LG von Ines_


----------



## Lipoly (13. Januar 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Wie sieht es aus Mädels, nicht mal wieder Lust zum Biken?_
> 
> _LG von Ines_



*dabei*
*dafür*


----------



## Redking (14. Januar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> *dabei*
> *dafür*



Hallo Lars,
 jetzt haben wir es von dir schriftlich:

Du Mädchen!     

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (16. Januar 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Wie sieht es aus Mädels, nicht mal wieder Lust zum Biken?_
> 
> _LG von Ines_




Tja liebe Ines,
ich habe es am Samstag mit Uwe im Ahrtal probiert...es war wirklich schön...schön kalt. Aber die Sonne hat entschädigt und auch ein wenig gewärmt...mich und den gefrorenen Boden = Matsch, aber sehr, sehr wenig!
guckts Du
Weil es so Spaß gemacht hat, habe ich es doch Sonntag gleich wieder probiert. Nur mal eben von Alfter nach Bad Honnef. Völlig entnervt und ausgekühlt vom Gegenwind bin ich auf der Südbrücke in die Bahn umgestiegen.
Nachdem ich mich beim Besprechungsbrunch dann einigermaßen aufgewärmt habe...auf nach Siegburg...und wieder habe ich in Beuel aufgegeben und die Bahn benutzt. 
   MIR WAR NOCH NIE SO KALT   !!!!
Ich mag den Winter nicht wirklich gerne...und so werde ich heute abend wieder Spinnen...äh Spinning betreiben...im Studio...warm!!!
*Touren mit mir erst wieder, wenn ich komplett aufgetaut bin...so in 2-3 Monaten *


----------



## inimtb (8. Februar 2006)

_Wie sieht es aus Mädels, nicht mal wieder Lust zum Biken? Siehe Termine!!!_

_LG von Ines_


----------



## sibby08 (9. Februar 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Wie sieht es aus Mädels, nicht mal wieder Lust zum Biken? Siehe Termine!!!_
> 
> _LG von Ines_


 
Hallo Ines,

ändere mal das Bundesland, Hennef ist in NRW und nicht in Baden Würtenberg . Wünsche Euch schönes Wetter auf der Tour.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ines,
> ändere mal das Bundesland, Hennef ist in NRW und nicht in Baden Würtenberg . Wünsche Euch schönes Wetter auf der Tour.


Stimmt, aber da isch a schee!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Februar 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber da isch a schee!



Woher waisch...? Biss Du aah a Gelbfiesler oder a Schwoob?


----------



## Kalinka (10. Februar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Woher waisch...? Biss Du aah a Gelbfiesler oder a Schwoob?


1/2 Schwoob(genetisch betrachtet)


----------



## inimtb (11. Februar 2006)

_Leider war bei der heutigen Frauenrunde nur eine Frau, und das war ich, aber es haben sich noch zwei nette Herren dazu gesellt - Peter (mtb309) und Markus (noch nicht im Forum). Wir sind einmal um den Wahnbachsee gefahren. Das Wetter hat gut mitgespielt. Aber wie das so ist mit den Herren, die waren ganz schön schnell - Hechel - Zum Glück haben wir dann den Freund Georg (Hompage: _www.kamikaze-biker.de - _das sagt ja alles) von Markus unterwegs getroffen und die beiden sind dann zusammen weiter gerast. Peter und ich haben die Runde gemütlich beendet. Es war sehr schön. Gerne wieder._


----------



## mtb309 (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo Ines,
es war 'ne gute Tour gestern, wie du uns um die Wahnbachtalsperre geguidet hast.  Strecke und Landschaft sowie Mitfahrerin waren prima. Außerdem habe ich mich sehr angenehm unterhalten. 
Da ich auch ein wenig Statistik betreibe, habe ich mir die Tourdaten nachher mal angeschaut: 550 Höhenmeter in 2 Stunden, das war gar nicht ohne, von wegen "Frauenrunde" .... 
aber wahrscheinlich lag es nur an Herrn Doktor, der uns mächtig gezogen hat.
Bis demnächst mal wieder.
Peter


----------



## Solanum (12. Februar 2006)

Schade das ihr so weit weg seid.... Sonst würde ich gerne mal mit euch fahren. 
Na ja, ich such zur Zeit nen neues Auto (wo dann mein Radl reinpasst) dann besuch ich euch mal 

Liebe Grüße aus Burscheid (35km oberhalb von Köln)

Solanum


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo Mädels,
wie wäre es Rosenmontag mit einer kleinen Runde?
Latürnich in Verkleidung 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ich komme als bikerin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da ich ca. 3h arbeite am Vormittag ist, 13:00-14:00 als Startzeit, Fahrzeit 2-3h angedacht, LAANGSAM!


----------



## Cheetah (20. Februar 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels,
> wie wäre es Rosenmontag mit einer kleinen Runde?
> Latürnich in Verkleidung
> 
> ...



Ich komme als Mann!


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme als Mann!


Kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen...steht Dir aber sicher gut!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bergezwerg (22. Februar 2006)

Hallo Frauentreff,
ich bin neu hier und hab natürlich Fragen über Fragen.

Wo fahrt ihr? Wann, Wie und nehmt ihr auch Anfänger mit und wie
sieht es aus mit den Männern? An wen muss man sich wenden? ........

Lissy


----------



## on any sunday (22. Februar 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Frauentreff,
> ich bin neu hier und hab natürlich Fragen über Fragen.
> 
> Wo fahrt ihr? Wann, Wie und nehmt ihr auch Anfänger mit und wie
> ...



Die gute Frau Kalinka kann dir da sicher helfen. In Bezug auf Männer würde ich mich aber nicht an sie wenden, hat da ein äußerst merkwürdiges Exemplar abbekommen.


----------



## Kalinka (23. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Die gute Frau Kalinka kann dir da sicher helfen. In Bezug auf Männer würde ich mich aber nicht an sie wenden, hat da ein äußerst merkwürdiges Exemplar abbekommen.


Also wirklich...hab ich mich je beklagt...höchstens über Männer im allgemeinen

Schau einfach in die Termine und den Thread, da steht dann alles drin.
Im Moment ist Winterweicheipause, aber ab mehr als 10°C werden wir wieder unter der Woche Mittwochs 1,5-3 h leicht und einfach durch das Siegburger Umland rollen. 7-gebirge muss noch erkundet werden...ist aber unter der Woche auch schön.
Männer dürfen nur mit, wenn die Frauenquote >50% bleibt und sie sich ans Technikschwafelverbot halten 
Rosenmontag sieht eher schlecht aus, da ich gerade eine fette Erkältung habe


----------



## Redking (23. Februar 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Männer dürfen nur mit, wenn die Frauenquote >50% bleibt und sie sich ans Technikschwafelverbot halten
> Rosenmontag sieht eher schlecht aus, da ich gerade eine fette Erkältung habe


 Hallo, wünsche dir gute Besserung.

schön das ich endlich die Bedingungen weiß um mal bei euch mitzuradeln.
Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Lipoly (23. Februar 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Männer dürfen nur mit, wenn die Frauenquote >50% bleibt und sie sich ans Technikschwafelverbot halten



cool!
ich bin jetzt sogar noch langsamer bergauf weil ich noch nen schwereren rahmen bekomme!!
um wieviel uhr sind die touren denn dann wieder? muss gucken ob ich das überhaupt schaffe

lg
lars


----------



## Delgado (23. Februar 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> cool!
> ich bin jetzt sogar noch langsamer bergauf weil ich noch nen schwereren rahmen bekomme!!
> um wieviel uhr sind die touren denn dann wieder? muss gucken ob ich das überhaupt schaffe
> 
> ...



Du als Mädchen darfst eh mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7bergezwerg (24. Februar 2006)

Puh - Mittwochs geht gar nicht, da mach ich mit ein paar anderen alten Mädchen Fitness. Aber wenn ich mal einen Wochenendtermin bei Euch sehe schließe ich (und vielleicht meine bessere Hälfte) mich gerne mal an. Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch spassige Trails

Lissy


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2006)

Hallo *Mädels*,

es ist bald WE und ich muss *nicht* arbeiten.
Es bietet sich an mal wieder eine Einsteigerrunde zu biken. Dank eines nicht endenwollenden Hustens soll es aber gaaaanz leicht, langsam und flach sein. Wer mag mit mir keuchend und röchelnd durch die Wälder um SU/Hennef biken?


----------



## Cheetah (9. März 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo *Mädels*,
> 
> Wer mag mit mir keuchend und röchelnd durch die Wälder um SU/Hennef biken?



Hi,
ich fühle mich direkt angesprochen, mal sehen ob ich es einrichten kann.


----------



## Lipoly (9. März 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich fühle mich direkt angesprochen, mal sehen ob ich es einrichten kann.



ne "langsame" tour in hennef ohne frank und mich? nicht auszudenken  
doch werde ich cube fahren und muss halt dann delgadomässig die berge rauf fahn 

mfg lars


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ne "langsame" tour in hennef ohne frank und mich? nicht auszudenken
> mfg lars


Frankziska und Larsine , ich wußte schon immer daß Ihr einen extrem feminienen Touch habt


----------



## 7bergezwerg (10. März 2006)

Hallo Mädels  ??

Wann soll`s den losgehen? Ich würde mich gerne mit meinem Mann anschließen.

Lissy


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Frankziska und Larsine , ich wußte schon immer daß Ihr einen extrem feminienen Touch habt


 
... das sagt gerade der "Frauenversteher" 

Sibby


----------



## Cheetah (10. März 2006)

sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das sagt gerade der "Frauenversteher"
> 
> Sibby



Andreas ist doch *nie* beim Frauentreff mitgefahren, es war immer die Andrea!


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels  ??
> 
> Wann soll`s den losgehen? Ich würde mich gerne mit meinem Mann anschließen.
> 
> Lissy



Muss mich leider wieder ausklinken, ein kurzer 100 m Jogging am Mittwoch hat fast zu Einweisung in die Lungenfachklinik geführt  . 
Ich werde es wohl noch nicht riskieren...Sorry.


----------



## Blut Svente (10. März 2006)

7bergezwerg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mädels  ??
> 
> Wann soll`s den losgehen? Ich würde mich gerne mit meinem Mann anschließen.
> 
> Lissy



 Alternative ?  Schau mal hier!!!   www.7hills.de  

LG Blut Svente


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. März 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:
			
		

> Andreas ist doch *nie* beim Frauentreff mitgefahren, es war immer die Andrea!



Siehst Du wie immer falsch Frankziska, ich wurde bisher immer persönlich eingeladen, und zwar als Andreas , und Du?


----------



## Lipoly (11. März 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Siehst Du wie immer falsch Frankziska, ich wurde bisher immer persönlich eingeladen, und zwar als Andreas , und Du?




  
kaum fahren die frauen wieder ist auch andres wieder am start..schon komisch


----------



## Solanum (11. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kaum fahren die frauen wieder ist auch andres wieder am start..schon komisch


Dabei wolte Lars doch gerne alleine mit!!!


----------



## Lipoly (11. März 2006)

Solanum schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wolte Lars doch gerne alleine mit!!!



*angst**angst**angst*

PS: du bist im FDTH forum freigeschaltet


lars


----------



## Solanum (11. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> *angst**angst**angst*



das ist auch besser so !!!



			
				Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> PS: du bist im FDTH forum freigeschaltet
> lars



danke, gehe gleich mal nachsehen obs klappt!!

Soalnum


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> kaum fahren die frauen wieder ist auch andres wieder am start..schon komisch


Jau, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!   Schau mal in den Winterpokal ...


----------



## Lipoly (11. März 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:
			
		

> Jau, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!



5millionen deutsche können nicht richtig lesen und schreiben! bestes beispiel ha****7


----------



## Andreas-MTB (11. März 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> 5millionen deutsche können nicht richtig lesen und schreiben! bestes beispiel ha****7


Viel schlimmer finde ich jene, die sich mittels ihrer Überheblichkeit über die Schwächen anderer belustigen..., bestes Beispiel Li***y


----------



## Splash (11. März 2006)

Irgendwer hats doch in der Signatur stehen: "Schreibt weniger scheiss und fahrt mehr Rad!!"

Aus dem Grunde -> jemand morgen (nach)mittag Lust auf ne lockere Runde (~2h+) irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Solanum (11. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer hats doch in der Signatur stehen: "Schreibt weniger scheiss und fahrt mehr Rad!!"
> 
> Aus dem Grunde -> jemand morgen (nach)mittag Lust auf ne lockere Runde (~2h+) irgendwo?



ja!!! aber ihr seid sooo weit weg!!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwer hats doch in der Signatur stehen: "Schreibt weniger scheiss und fahrt mehr Rad!!"


XC-Racer - der könnte dem Delgado seinen Vorsitz streitig machen wollen, also " Pssssstttt".  . Nicht das ihr plötzlich Sitzprobleme bekommt.


----------



## Spooky (12. März 2006)

Hi Splash,


			
				Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Aus dem Grunde -> jemand morgen (nach)mittag Lust auf ne lockere Runde (~2h+) irgendwo?


falls du heute im 7G unterwegs bist, schlag doch einfach mal nen Treffpunkt vor. Werde jetzt erst einmal eine kurze Runde drehen. Vielleicht klappts aber auch noch heute nachmittag.

VG
Marco


----------



## TheBody (12. März 2006)

15:30 Magarethenhöhe währe auch für mich in etwa möglich.


----------



## Splash (12. März 2006)

TheBody schrieb:
			
		

> 15:30 Magarethenhöhe währe auch für mich in etwa möglich.



Dann war ich mal so frei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2150


----------



## Spooky (12. März 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war ich mal so frei:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2150


Hi,

hab mich eingetragen, weiß aber noch nicht 100% ob ich es auch schaffe. 
Sollte ich bis 15.30 Uhr nicht da sein fahrt einfach ohne mich los.


Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (19. März 2006)

_Hallo zusammen, war heute alleine 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren, aber alleine ist blööööd.

Wie sieht es denn bei Euch so aus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern am Samstag oder Sonntag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen.

Fährt von Euch eigentlich auch jemand Rennrad?_


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Hallo zusammen, war heute alleine 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren, aber alleine ist blööööd.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch so aus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern am Samstag oder Sonntag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen.
> 
> Fährt von Euch eigentlich auch jemand Rennrad?_


Hallo Ines,
ich bin Samstag mit dem RR zur arbeit gefahren und habe auf dem Rückweg ab Bonn durch die Siegauen leichte Röchelanfälle bekommen.
Hab leider am dann nicht mehr in Netz geschaut, wäre Sonntag gerne eine kleine Runde gerennradelt.
Maria und Andreas waren Sonntag zu früh mit zu großen Zielen unterwegs... das habe ich , da ich arbeiten war, Gott sei Dank  nicht geschafft.

Ich hätte Dich warscheinlich aber eher gebremst...aber ein Versuch wäre es Wert gewesen. Schade...ruf doch beim nächsten mal einfach kurz durch, wenn Du rennradeln möchtest.


----------



## Handlampe (20. März 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch so aus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern am Samstag oder Sonntag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen.



Hi Ines 

Wir fahren am Samstag ne lockere Runde im Kottenforst. Komm doch mit.

Termin steht im LMB


----------



## Harzerbergziege (23. März 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> _Hallo zusammen, war heute alleine 'ne Runde Rennrad fahren, aber alleine ist blööööd.
> 
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch so aus, wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich gern am Samstag oder Sonntag eine lockere Runde mit dem MTB drehen.
> 
> Fährt von Euch eigentlich auch jemand Rennrad?_




Ich fahre fast jeden Samstag RR im Grundlagen bereich. Start meistens nach dem Frühstück.

Gruß
Tobias


----------



## inimtb (23. März 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre fast jeden Samstag RR im Grundlagen bereich. Start meistens nach dem Frühstück.
> 
> Gruß
> Tobias


Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass Tobias ein Frauenname ist.


----------



## Lipoly (23. März 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass Tobias ein Frauenname ist.



vielleicht fühlt er sich so
ich hole morgen mein neues bike udn bei den ersten bergauffahrten werde ich mich auch wie ein mädchen fühlen mit über 20kg bikegewicht und sagenhaften 9gängen!


aber mein cube hab ich ja auchnoch


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass Tobias ein Frauenname ist.


Hallo Ines wer wird denn so pingelig sein. Bei der Motivation der Damen, dem immer zu kalten Wetter und zu viel Arbeit am Wochenende bei den Mitbikerinnen, musst Du Deine Ansprüche senken und eben auch mit Männer fahren 
Aber es ist Besserung in Sicht...mein Orthodäde hat mir Übergewicht diagnostiziert...gut der Winter war 5-10 Kilo zu lang... also ist meine Motivation etwas gestiegen. Und wenn der Frühling endlich kommt...


----------



## Harzerbergziege (24. März 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ines wer wird denn so pingelig sein. Bei der Motivation der Damen, dem immer zu kalten Wetter und zu viel Arbeit am Wochenende bei den Mitbikerinnen, musst Du Deine Ansprüche senken und eben auch mit Männer fahren
> Aber es ist Besserung in Sicht...mein Orthodäde hat mir Übergewicht diagnostiziert...gut der Winter war 5-10 Kilo zu lang... also ist meine Motivation etwas gestiegen. Und wenn der Frühling endlich kommt...



Ja, ja ; also schicke ich meine Frau mit Euch los und ich mach das Essen schonmal fertig.


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja ; also schicke ich meine Frau mit Euch los und ich mach das Essen schonmal fertig.


Das ist die richtige Einstellung für diese Seite...Männer sind uns *mit* ihren Frauen auch immer gerne willkommen. Manch einer ignoriert das aber permanent...entweder wegen anhaltender Jugend (@Lipoly) oder weil er soll (@Andreas) oder einfach so (@Cheetah)  
Macht aber immer Spaß mit den "Jungs"!


----------



## Harzerbergziege (24. März 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die richtige Einstellung für diese Seite...Männer sind uns *mit* ihren Frauen auch immer gerne willkommen. Manch einer ignoriert das aber permanent...entweder wegen anhaltender Jugend (@Lipoly) oder weil er soll (@Andreas) oder einfach so (@Cheetah)
> Macht aber immer Spaß mit den "Jungs"!



 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Trefft Ihr Euch am Sonntag im 7gebirge? Samstag ist leider Köln schopping angesagt, brauchen noch Literatur für den Urlaub.

Wenn es Nicht in Strömen Regnet würden wir ab Thomasberg Ölber, etc. abfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. März 2006)

Harzerbergziege schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt. Trefft Ihr Euch am Sonntag im 7gebirge? Samstag ist leider Köln schopping angesagt, brauchen noch Literatur für den Urlaub.
> 
> Wenn es Nicht in Strömen Regnet würden wir ab Thomasberg Ölber, etc. abfahren.



Hallo Tobias,

habe wieder seid Freitag nicht ins Netz geschaut...war am WE durch meinen Süßen im Kottenforst "zwangs"verpflichtet...eine extra flache, leichte und langsame Tour für meine schlechte Kondition...es war prima und der wenige Regen war warm


----------



## inimtb (25. April 2006)

Hallo, wenn noch jemand Lust hat mit Jens und mir mitzukommen - Hier ist die Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2350


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, wenn noch jemand Lust hat mit Jens und mir mitzukommen - Hier ist die Tour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2350


*Schon angemeldet*...passt mir prima...da kann ich direkt von der Arbeit in Honnef an der Fähre in Köwi einschlagen. Schön, daß wir es dieses Jahr nochmal zusammen schaffen  
Bis denne


----------



## rotwildjünger (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

Anja und ich werden auch dazukommen (wenn nicht die berühmten Bindfäden in größerer Anzahl von oben kommen...)

Bis morgen
Michael


----------



## inimtb (28. April 2006)

an der Fähre treffen sich außer uns noch die schnellen 7Hills. Also aufgepasst, dass Ihr die Gruppe nicht verwechselt


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> an der Fähre treffen sich außer uns noch die schnellen 7Hills. Also aufgepasst, dass Ihr die Gruppe nicht verwechselt


Na Gott sei Dank ist mir das nicht passiert!!!
War schon so immer das Schlusslicht bergan. Selbst das Greenhorn Natascha war fast immer schneller als ich...naja 20 Jahre jünger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und 20 kilo leichter  ...da macht frau sich nichts vor .
In so einer netten Truppe mit 50% Frauenanteil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...da fahr ich doch gerne hinten.
Es hat trotz der winterlichen Temperaturen wirklich Spaß gemacht und eigentlich sind wir ja trocken geblieben...also gar kein Grund zur Klage!
Ein großes Lob und Danke an Guidöse und Guide
Eure Bremse


----------



## stahlgabi (2. Mai 2006)

Auch von mir nochmal ein Dankeschön für die schöne Tour ! Das hat wrklich Spaß gemacht mit so vielen netten Leuten.

Und ich war auch in einer halben Stunde zurück zuhause d.h. ich bin demnächst bestimmt mal wieder dabei. Mir fehlen ja noch ein paar von den 7 Bergen in meinem Erfahrungsschatz  

Schöne Woche !


----------



## rotwildjünger (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

eine wirklich schöne Tour mit durchweg netten Leuten.
Wir sind beim nächsten Mal bestimmt wieder dabei...

Viele Grüße
Anja & Michael


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Mai 2006)

Schließe mich den Vorrednern an. War eine schöne Tour, Humor incl. 
Wie schauts denn aus mit den Bildern? Postet Jens noch was dazu? 
Tourenprofil ist in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (2. Mai 2006)

Einen kleinen Bericht findet Ihr hier auf unser HP

http://www.paritzsch.de/html/heisterschoss.html

weiter Bilder die nicht im Bericht enthalten sind 

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/

Vielen Dank an Handlampe  der uns zwischendurch den Weg geleuchtet hat. 
Wie wir sehe waren doch die meisten von Euch recht zufrieden und hoffen auf eine neue Tour für Genuss BIKER .

Bis bald Ines und Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (4. Mai 2006)

Einen kleinen Bericht findet Ihr hier auf unser HP
versucht diesen Link.
http://www.paritzsch.de/html/mtb_2006.html

weiter Bilder die nicht im Bericht enthalten sind 

http://race4hills.paritzsch.de/gallery/

Vielen Dank an Handlampe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 der uns zwischendurch den Weg geleuchtet hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie wir sehe waren doch die meisten von Euch recht zufrieden und hoffen auf eine neue Tour für Genuss BIKER 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Bis bald Ines und Jens


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2006)

Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Einen kleinen Bericht findet Ihr hier auf unser HP
> versucht diesen Link.


Ja, Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder...so ist das: da stellt man/frau harmlos am WE eine langsame Anfängertour rein und alle wollen mit.
Sieht man auch an der geplanten TT-Tour ab Mayen.
Freu mich Euch auch dort zu sehen.
Karin


----------



## on any sunday (5. Mai 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Danke für den Bericht und die Bilder...so ist das: da stellt man/frau harmlos am WE eine langsame Anfängertour rein und alle wollen mit.
> Sieht man auch an der geplanten TT-Tour ab Mayen.
> Freu mich Euch auch dort zu sehen.
> Karin


Wer Frauen säht, wird Sturm ernten.  oder habe ich da was verwechselt, soory, mein Alter.


----------



## nordisch (7. Mai 2006)

moin!
ich bin noch nicht so ortskundig in der umgebung von köln... will aber wieder anfangen zu biken - der speck muß wech  - und wollte mal fragen wie das im siebengebirge so mit der anreise aus köln am besten aussieht? wäre nett, wenn du dich mal meldest...

gruß 

nordisch


----------



## Kalinka (8. Mai 2006)

nordisch schrieb:
			
		

> moin!
> ich bin noch nicht so ortskundig in der umgebung von köln... will aber wieder anfangen zu biken - der speck muß wech  - und wollte mal fragen wie das im siebengebirge so mit der anreise aus köln am besten aussieht? wäre nett, wenn du dich mal meldest...
> 
> gruß
> ...



Mit dem Zug ohne Umsteigen bis Königswinter oder Bad Honnef je nach Startpunkt einer Tour. Reine Zugreisezeit denke ich 45 min.
Oder mit dem Auto A59 (wird zur B42) Ausfahrt bis Königswinter oder Bad Honnef Fahrzeit 20-50 min je nach Startpunkt in Köln und Stauaufkommmen um Bonn.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzerbergziege (12. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ist ja schön das der Frauentreff noch besteht. Es Treffen sich MTBler (natürlich auch mit Frauen) einmal in der Woche im Siebengebirge. Seht mal im Forum Tourentreff Siebengebirge nach.


----------



## Race4Hills (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Karin echt tolle Bilder auf der CD

LG Ines und Jens


----------



## inimtb (10. Juni 2006)

siehe Termine


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juni 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> siehe Termine


Bin nicht mit dabei, da ich gestern alle Wege mit dem RR statt Auto zurückgelegt habe (70km), möchte ich meinen Po heute schonen.


----------



## Riderin (14. Juni 2006)

Hallo guten Abend,
auf Schneifels Tip hin, hab ich diesen Thread nun gefunden.

Ich möchte auch gerne öfter mit ein paar Frauen zusammen biken.
Da ich aus Mayen komme, ist es mir leider nur am Wochenende möglich, bei Euch mitzufahren.

Wann findet denn die nächste Tour statt, und wo?

Grüße Jana

PS: Danke Kalinka, für die schönen Fotos


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo guten Abend,
> auf Schneifels Tip hin, hab ich diesen Thread nun gefunden.
> 
> Ich möchte auch gerne öfter mit ein paar Frauen zusammen biken.
> ...



Ja, etwas eingeschlafen hier, aber diese Woche werden wir (Karin und Renate bisher) wohl am Mitwoch um gegen plus minus ungefähr eventuell 17:00 Uhr um die Talsperre düsen. Eine schöne aber auf der Rückfahrt asphaltlastige Runde (abgeschaut und aufgezeichnet bei Ines  ).
Am So sollte eigentlich nach einem Brunch in Hennef auch noch was gehen...mal schauen.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2006)

Termin *guggst Du hier*


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juli 2006)

Kalinka LMB-Termineintrag schrieb:
			
		

> *Frauenrunde *in temperaturangepasstem Tempo und mit vorheriger Zedandusche aller Teilnehmerinnen rund um die Wahnbachtalsperre


 
Super, vorherige gemeinsame Dusche, und nur wieder für Bikerinnen  ... aber "Baden-Württemberg" wäre mir eh zuweit...


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Super, vorherige gemeinsame Dusche, und nur wieder für Bikerinnen  ... aber "Baden-Württemberg" wäre mir eh zuweit...


Ja, das war die Scrollmouse Schuld...nicht das noch einer auf die Idee kommt, ich beherschte die Technik nicht.
Außerdem macht mein Süsser seine Touren ja auch immer im Schwabenländle, gelle?

Die Dusche findet bekleidet statt und hat nur den einen Zweck: saugendes und beissendes Getier von der holden Weiblichkeit fernzuhalten... ach damit meine ich übrigens nicht Männer  
Du wirst morgen aber keine Puste mehr haben, denn DU fährst heute mit Uwe Probe für den TTTT, oder?


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juli 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> ...Außerdem macht mein Süsser seine Touren ja auch immer im Schwabenländle, gelle?....



Stimmt, und wird darauf auch sehr nett hingewiesen....  . Aus meiner Perspektive übrigens nicht "Schwabenländle", sondern "Bad'nerland"  !




			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Du wirst morgen aber keine Puste mehr haben, denn DU fährst heute mit Uwe Probe für den TTTT, oder?



Stimmt ebenfalls, und für Dich hätten wir auch noch ein Plätzchen frei heute Abend....  . Bezüglich etwaig auftretender Sauerstoffprobleme habe ich stets eine Luftpumpe dabei  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2006)

So, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour.
Die kleine elitäre Frauerunde startete um 17:00 an der Sieglinde.
Dabei waren:
Renate (Harnas)
Karin (Kalinka)
Frankziska (Cheetah)
Andrea (MTBAndreas)
Michaela (Splash)

100% Frauenquote!!!

Wir fuhren von Bremsen gescheucht und vom Navi geleitet einmal um die Talpsperre...eigentlich schön aber dieses Viehzeug...ätzend.
Bei Abwehrmaßnahmen mit Bremsfehler trennte sich die hinten fahrende Guidöse elegant über den Lenker vom Fahrzeug und landete bäuchlings auf Mutter Erde. Sozusagen doppelter Bremmsenfehler.
War aber eine nette Runde mit netter Begleitung und nettem Ausklang in der netten Sieglinde!
Das Bier ist quasi in der Speiseröhre verdunstet, bevor es den Magen erreichte.


----------



## Splash (27. Juli 2006)

Hier ein paar Fotos von mir














Danke Karin, für die schöne Tour! Die Bremsen waren übel, aber das hat der Ausklang durchaus relativiert ...


----------



## inimtb (28. Juli 2006)

Schade, hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Ihr fahrt, aber ich war auch nett unterwegs, mit Susanne aus Wolperath. Wir sind aber erst 19.30 gestartet.
Nächste Tour voraussichtlich am nächsten Dienstag 19 Uhr, Start am Kreisel in Neunkirchen. Wenn morgen früh von Euch jemand mitfahren will: 7 Uhr Start Buchenbitze 2 in Heisterschoß, einmal um den See. Viel Zeit hab ich leider nicht


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2006)

inimtb schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hab gar nicht mitbekommen, dass Ihr fahrt, aber ich war auch nett unterwegs, mit Susanne aus Wolperath. Wir sind aber erst 19.30 gestartet.
> Nächste Tour voraussichtlich am nächsten Dienstag 19 Uhr, Start am Kreisel in Neunkirchen. Wenn morgen früh von Euch jemand mitfahren will: 7 Uhr Start Buchenbitze 2 in Heisterschoß, einmal um den See. Viel Zeit hab ich leider nicht


Hallo Ines,
ich dachte, 17:00 ist zu früh für Dich!
War auch schön langsam.
Morgen kann ich leider nicht, da ich arbeiten darf  
Ich kann Dir aber nen Tip geben...Sehr schnell sein, nicht stehen bleiben und gaaanz viel Anti-Brems auftragen.
Diese saugenden Mistviecher warten nur darauf gut gelaunte Biker anzuzapfen!
Freu mich auf morgen


----------



## inimtb (28. Juli 2006)

Morgens um 7 gibt es noch keine Bremsen... Viel Spaß bei der Arbeit  und bis Samstag abend  - und - bitte schönes Wetter mitbringen


----------



## Kalinka (13. September 2006)

Hallo,
ich melde mich auch aus der Schweiz zurück!
Ich bin das "Mädel, daß Uwe zum Einsteigeralpencross überredet hat... und ich kann mich Ihm nur anschließen. Es war beeindruckend und ganz toll organisiert! Ich werde es wieder tun! Schade nur, daß eine Woche Höhentraining zu wenig ist ;-)



			
				Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen
> 
> Melde mich aus der Schweiz zurück.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

War es nun eine Frauenrunde gestern oder nicht?
Auf jeden Fall hat Renate mit Hilfe ihres persönlichen Navigationsgerätes Modell Frankziska uns prima um die Wahnbachtalsperre geführt.
Teilgenommen haben:
Renate (Guidöse)
Fran(k)ziska (Navigationssystem)
Karin (Hilfsnavigationssystem)
Renate (die gestürtzte)
Jana (die weitangereiste)
Wilhelmine (Giom, der nicht brutalisierende)
Guido (Prominenz aus Kölle)
Maria (mobile Vepflegungsstation)
das macht 63 % Frauenanteil...was dann als Frauenrunde gelten darf


----------



## Splash (18. September 2006)

Heisst das Navigationssystem nicht "Frank Frank" oder hab ich da was verwechselt?


----------



## Montana (18. September 2006)

Liebe Karin ,

haste da nicht eine vergessen ? Ich sag nur .... Kuchen ... 

Es war richtig toll gestern. Vielen Dank an alle  

LG Guido

Montana _(nicht Montanus)_  




Kalinka schrieb:


> War es nun eine Frauenrunde gestern oder nicht?
> Auf jeden Fall hat Renate mit Hilfe ihres persönlichen Navigationsgerätes Modell Frankziska uns prima um die Wahnbachtalsperre geführt.
> Teilgenommen haben:
> Renate (Guidöse)
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Liebe Karin ,
> 
> haste da nicht eine vergessen ? Ich sag nur .... Kuchen ...
> 
> ...



Da hab ich doch die mobile Vepflegungsstation vergessen  
Aber unsere Leib-und-Magen-Bäckerin Maria ist ja eh nicht online und wird sich nicht beklagen...obwohl sie natürlich Grund hätte. Oder will da jemand petzen?
Ich versuch es noch zu ändern... mal sehen, obs klappt.


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Liebe Karin ,
> 
> haste da nicht eine vergessen ? Ich sag nur .... Kuchen ...
> 
> ...



Guido...ich weiß garnicht, wovon Du sprichst   
Beweise sind vernichtet    
Mir zu unterstellen ich vergäße meine beste Freundin und die beste Bäckerin wo gibt...also wirklich.


----------



## Montana (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Guido...ich weiß garnicht, wovon Du sprichst
> Beweise sind vernichtet
> Mir zu unterstellen ich vergäße meine beste Freundin und die beste Bäckerin wo gibt...also wirklich.



Tja , ich wolte wohl nur eine möglichst analytisch genaue Teilnehmerliste , Frau Kollegin  

Viele Grüsse aus Köln

Guido


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Guido...ich weiß garnicht, wovon Du sprichst
> *Beweise sind vernichtet*
> Mir zu unterstellen ich vergäße meine beste Freundin und die beste Bäckerin wo gibt...also wirklich.


 
Wird Zeit, dass jede(r) Moderatorstatus erhält. 

Jaja, aber ganz konntest Du Deine Spuren nicht verwischen.  



			
				Montana schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zitiert aus Guidos Zitat  

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass jede(r) Moderatorstatus erhält.
> Jaja, aber ganz konntest Du Deine Spuren nicht verwischen.
> Zitiert aus Guidos Zitat
> VG Martin


Also ich hätte lieber Moderator*in*status, wenn es schon sein muss...aber muss ja nicht


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja , ich wolte wohl nur eine möglichst analytisch genaue Teilnehmerliste , Frau Kollegin
> 
> Viele Grüsse aus Köln
> 
> Guido


Ist ja nun drin, die alte Teilnehmerliste ist schon in Königswasser eingelegt und somit atomisiert...apropos Atome... ich gehe wieder an die Arbeit.

Aprops Arbeit...ich hatte da so eine Idee...eine Gewässerüberwachungstour mit fachkundiger Führung (meiner einer) in einem Pegelhaus (Sieg/Menden) und der Rheinwasserkontrollstation Bad Honnef an einem WE. Hin an Sieg und Rhein zurück durch 7Gebirge. Meinst Du das interessiert irgend jemanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhu (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ist ja nun drin, die alte Teilnehmerliste ist schon in Königswasser eingelegt und somit atomisiert...apropos Atome... ich gehe wieder an die Arbeit.
> 
> Aprops Arbeit...ich hatte da so eine Idee...eine Gewässerüberwachungstour mit fachkundiger Führung (meiner einer) in einem Pegelhaus (Sieg/Menden) und der Rheinwasserkontrollstation Bad Honnef an einem WE. Hin an Sieg und Rhein zurück durch 7Gebirge. Meinst Du das interessiert irgend jemanden?


 
Per Rad?
Wenn ja, dann melde ich spontan mein Interesse an.

VG Martin

PS: Selbstverständlich Moderatorin!  
Das war ja mal wieder völlig politisch inkorrekt von mir.


----------



## Montana (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ist ja nun drin, die alte Teilnehmerliste ist schon in Königswasser eingelegt und somit atomisiert...apropos Atome... ich gehe wieder an die Arbeit.
> 
> Aprops Arbeit...ich hatte da so eine Idee...eine Gewässerüberwachungstour mit fachkundiger Führung (meiner einer) in einem Pegelhaus (Sieg/Menden) und der Rheinwasserkontrollstation Bad Honnef an einem WE. Hin an Sieg und Rhein zurück durch 7Gebirge. *Meinst Du das interessiert irgend jemanden? *



Liest sich nett und wäre doch mal was  Anderes.

Ich bin dabei. 

Gruß Guido


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Per Rad?
> Wenn ja, dann melde ich spontan mein Interesse an.
> 
> VG Martin
> ...



Klar per Rad... was hätte die Frage sonst hier zu suchen?


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

Montana schrieb:


> Liest sich nett und wäre doch mal was  Anderes.
> 
> Ich bin dabei.
> 
> Gruß Guido


Na, dann sind wir ja schon drei? Die Frauenquote ist damit natürlich noch deutlich untererfüllt.


----------



## Cheetah (18. September 2006)

Huhu,
das FrankFrank will samt Bedienpersonal auch mit.


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, dann sind wir ja schon drei? Die Frauenquote ist damit natürlich noch deutlich untererfüllt.


 
Wieso?

Wenn wir Martina mitnehmen, haben wir schon 50% Frauenquote.  

Kommen noch Franziska und Montana   mit,
wird es eine reine Frauentour.
Gem. Registereintrag dürfen jetzt noch max. zwei Männer mit. 

VG Martin


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Huhu,
> das FrankFrank will samt Bedienpersonal auch mit.



Ja, dann steigt die Frauenquote ja wieder um zwei Frauen    
Und für den Spruch mit dem Bedienpersonal, sollte Deine Frau dich so treten, daß Du für eine halbe Stunde wirklich glaubst eine Frau zu sein.
5 Teuronen in die Chauvikasse!


----------



## Kalinka (18. September 2006)

juchhu schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Wenn wir Martina mitnehmen, haben wir schon 50% Frauenquote.
> 
> ...


Bei uns, muss jeder Mann erst auf einen Testosteronschnellteststreifen pinkeln. Triftt er ihn, darf er nur mit, wenn er eine Frau an seiner Seite samt Bike mitbringt oder der Testosteronschnelltestsreifen zwischen *Mädchen--Frau--Mannweib--*anzeigt; oder aber er von uns adoptiert/adaptiert wurde (s. FrankFrank).
Alle die sich *--Memme--Mann--Supermann *erpinkeln fahren hinterher (oder rettten die Welt)


----------



## juchhu (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bei uns, muss jeder Mann erst auf einen Testosteronschnellteststreifen *pinkeln*. Triftt er ihn, darf er nur mit, wenn er eine Frau an seiner Seite samt Bike mitbringt oder der Testosteronschnelltestsreifen zwischen *Mädchen--Frau--Mannweib--*anzeigt; oder aber er von uns adoptiert/adaptiert wurde (s. FrankFrank).
> Alle die sich *--Memme--Mann--Supermann *erpinkeln fahren hinterher (oder rettten die Welt)


 
Da Männer in dieser Disziplin allgemein Zielungenauigkeit nachgesagt wird,
könnte es schwierig werden,
zu einem aussagekräftigem Ergebnis zu kommen.
Falls doch, werde ich als geouteter Weltverbesserer dann wohl die Welt retten müssen. 
Oder ich fahre als Memme hinterher und lass den Job eine(n) andere(n) machen.

VG Martin


----------



## Riderin (18. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Tour gestern war herrlich, entspannt und sogar das<wetter war uns gewogen.
Ich bin beim nächsten Mal auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (18. September 2006)

Jaaaaaaa das war echt schön  

Eine super nette Truppe mit einem schönen Ausblick auf den Stausee ( wenn jetzt der Nebel nicht gewesen wäre ) und schönen Trails und Wege hoch und mal runter ................... und nun hoffe ich auf baldige Fortsetzung  

Habe auch sehr viel dazu gelernt , wenn man fies fällt muß man sich nicht gleich die Knochen brechen 

Dank an unsere vor Turner und nach Turner Frank und Renate  
und Danke an den rest der Truppe

Renate


----------



## soka70 (18. September 2006)

Hallo Karin und all` die anderen begeisterten Biker und vor allen Dingen BikerInnen! 
Würde sehr gerne eure Frauenquote beständig steigern! Bin weiblich, neu auf dem Bike unterwegs und kann in ca. 8 Minuten von meinem Wohnort aus an der Sieglinde sein! Finde das sind gar keine schlechten Voraussetzungen, oder? 

Würde mich übrigens sehr interessieren, ob ein `gemeiner`Biker den Testosteronschnellteststreifen überhaupt trifft?!?!?!

Hoffe ich höre von euch...

vlg Sonja aus Hennef!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aprops Arbeit...ich hatte da so eine Idee...eine Gewässerüberwachungstour mit fachkundiger Führung (meiner einer) in einem Pegelhaus (Sieg/Menden) und der Rheinwasserkontrollstation Bad Honnef an einem WE. Hin an Sieg und Rhein zurück durch 7Gebirge. Meinst Du das interessiert irgend jemanden?



Wenns nicht diese Spinnenverseuchten Häuschen sind, von denen Du schonmal berichtest?!   ...


----------



## Kalinka (19. September 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Karin und all` die anderen begeisterten Biker und vor allen Dingen BikerInnen!
> Würde sehr gerne eure Frauenquote beständig steigern! Bin weiblich, neu auf dem Bike unterwegs und kann in ca. 8 Minuten von meinem Wohnort aus an der Sieglinde sein! Finde das sind gar keine schlechten Voraussetzungen, oder?
> 
> Würde mich übrigens sehr interessieren, ob ein `gemeiner`Biker den Testosteronschnellteststreifen überhaupt trifft?!?!?!
> ...



Klar, die Vorraussetzungen sind geradezu überideal! bei der nächsten Runde wirst Du angePMt
Tja, das mit dem Treffen...ich sollte die Testmethode irgendwie anpassen...ich schlaf noch mal drüber


----------



## Kalinka (19. September 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenns nicht diese Spinnenverseuchten Häuschen sind, von denen Du schonmal berichtest?!   ...



Tja, da hab ich wohl aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert...die Viecher sind zur Zeit so gut im Futter, daß ich beim Betreten des Pegelhauses Angst bekomme selber zur Beute zu werden. Das härtet ab.


----------



## Harnas (19. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,
nun ist endlich auch mal die Guidöse Renate online. 
Ich möchte mich hier noch einmal bei allen MitfahrerInnen bedanken, es hat wirklich sehr viel Spaß gemacht  
Außerdem noch herzlichen Dank an Karin, für Ihren Kurzbericht und an Jana für die Fotos  

@Karin: Bei Deiner Tour wäre ich auch gern dabei. Spinnen hin oder her.
(Wie Frank das mit dem Bedienpersonal gemeint hat, werde ich ihn noch einmal fragen müssen )

Schönen Gruß
Renate


----------



## Riderin (19. September 2006)

Hallöchen Mädels,

nur mal so eine Idee, wenn Ihr mal Lust auf fremde Regionen habt.
Am Sonntag findet hier in ochtendung eine CTF statt, vom Niveau her eher angenehm, nicht so viele Hm ;-)

Grüße Jana


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallöchen Mädels,
> 
> nur mal so eine Idee, wenn Ihr mal Lust auf fremde Regionen habt.
> Am Sonntag findet hier in ochtendung eine CTF statt, vom Niveau her eher angenehm, nicht so viele Hm ;-)
> ...



Würde gerne Sonntag gegen 13:00 ab Sieglinde biken. Jägerpfad?
Wer von den Mädels und Jungs ist dabei?
Wie immer langsam und leicht!


----------



## Scaramouche (21. September 2006)

Sonntag passt prima  Da wär ich gern dabei (eventuell mit Peter (Petra))....;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (21. September 2006)

Oh klasse, schließe mich sehr gerne an!

LG Sonja


----------



## Handlampe (21. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Würde gerne Sonntag gegen 13:00 ab Sieglinde biken. Jägerpfad?
> Wer von den Mädels und Jungs ist dabei?
> Wie immer langsam und leicht!



Warum besucht ihr nicht mal zur Abwechslung die Jana in Ochtendung???


----------



## Ghosty9 (21. September 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ebenfalls relativ neu hier   Bin das erste Mal die vorletzte KFL-Tour mitgefahren.
Hallo [email protected], Hallo [email protected]  

@ Karin
ich habe gesehn, es gibt am Sonntag eine leichte, langsame Tour. Würde mich gerne anschließen. Wo genau ist es? Und wie lange geht die Tour?

viele Grüße

Serena


----------



## Riderin (21. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Würde gerne Sonntag gegen 13:00 ab Sieglinde biken. Jägerpfad?
> Wer von den Mädels und Jungs ist dabei?
> Wie immer langsam und leicht!



wär gerne wieder dabei, bin aber am Wochenende autolos  

Grüße Jana


----------



## Tazz (21. September 2006)

Serena , Hoffe Du hast Deine Erkältung wieder im Griff  
Liebe Grüße und gute Besserung  : 


  Jana danke für die netten Fotos oben,  und ich muß dieses Wochenende auch passen  aber man kann ja mal nächstes WE schauen , ob man sich in trauterrund trift  

Winke Winke 
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (22. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> wär gerne wieder dabei, bin aber am Wochenende autolos
> 
> Grüße Jana



Ich habe keine Infos zur RTF gefunden in Ochtendunk gibt es einen link? Bist Du dabei?
Wäre ja auch ne Alternative statt Ho-chi-min in Lohmar.

LG
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (22. September 2006)

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239125&highlight=Ochtendung .Dort ist auch der Link zur CTF. 

Viel Spaß  !


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2006)

*So, das war ja mal wieder eine feine Tour.*
Im gemeinschaftlichen Guiding von Ines, Jens, Andreas, Karin... ging es um 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde los über den Wiesenweg nach Happerschoss, zum Damm der Talsperre runter, zum Gut Umschoß rauf, durch den Kaldauer Wald zum Jägerpfad und über den Steinbruch zurück. Hier versuchte sich Thomas beim Springen in die Ahnengalerie der Schlüsselbeinbrüche einzureihen...es gelang ihm nicht...er musste sich mit ein paar banalen Hautabschürfungen zufriedengeben. Da die Gruppe als leicht und langsam ausgeschrieben war, teilte sie sich ab und an, damit sich einige auf Zusatzschleifen so richtig austoben konnten. An der Sieglinde gab es noch den Absacker für alle.
Mir hat es wieder viel Spaß gemacht!
Starring:
Jens (ich kenn da noch ne Schleife)
Ines (schön mal ne ruhige Tour zu fahren)
Uwe (wo ist die nächte Schleife Jens?)
Thomas (Verband? pah!!!)
Sonja (hoffentlich angefixt für weitere Frauenrunden)
Lissy (Überaschungsgast aus den 7Gebirge)
Olli (der kein Mitleid für Thomas hatte)
Andreas (der fast immer hinten fährt)
Petra (die mit uns die Alpen überbikte)
Karin (die trotz Alpencross keinem Berg hochkommt)
Stefan (aufgegabelt und einverleibt auf dem Jägerpfad)
Bilder folgen.
Karin

PS: Gute Besserung an Frank und Renate!


----------



## Race4Hills (25. September 2006)

Hi Karin und vor allem Guten Morgen,

nun mach dich mal nicht so schlecht, andere wären da gar nicht hochgekommen und Du fährst fast alles mit und das mit einem leerem Kohlehydratspeicher, HUT AB  und weiter so damit die Verbrennung verbrennt was sie verbrennen kann, 



LG Jens


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. September 2006)

hallo! 

Fand die Tour gestern echt klasse. Supertrails bei besten Bikewetter.
Bis dann der berühmte Steinbruch kam.

Sag da nur noch: Aufschlag Daywalker.

Nach einer recht schmerzhaften und schlafarmen Nacht, habe ich mich dann heute zum Onkel Doktor begeben. Der durchleuchtete mich (wurde einfach gegen die Sonne gehalten ).Aber außer einer ordentlichen Prellung und Hautabschürfungen wurde nichts gefunden! Puh, erleichterung, nichts gebrochen.

Bin jetzt erstmal ne zeitlang von der Arbeit befreit. Wat mingem chef jarnit su jefallen hät.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. September 2006)

@Thomas

zum einen spendet es ja Kraft und Moral, wenn man liest, dass man nicht der einzige ist, der sich mal zerlegt .

Aber das *Du*   das gerade auf 'ner Frauenrunde machst, hat schon ne gewisse Komik.

Gute Besserung
Hammelhetzer

P.S: sind auch 'n paar Rippen angedellt?? Dauert 14 Tage - du bist noch jung, bei dir isses nach zwölf Nächten vorüber


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> ...Der durchleuchtete mich (wurde einfach gegen die Sonne gehalten )....


           

Gute Besserung "Schwager".


----------



## Scaramouche (25. September 2006)

@Karin
Danke für die tolle Tour. Hat echt Spass gemacht mal mit mehr Mädels zu fahren - auch mal über Points, Fahrtechnik und Bekleidung zu klönen. Ich hoffe, dass ich beim nächsten Mal wieder dabei sein kann.



@Sonja und Petra 
Ich habe mich angemeldet bei SIT - für die Mädels-on-Bike-Tour am 7.10.06. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.

@Thomas
Gute Besserung


----------



## soka70 (25. September 2006)

Jo, war wirklich eine schöne Tour mit super Trails, sehr vielen nützlichen Infos und sehr symphatischen Mitradlerinnen und natürlich Mitradlern....

@Lissy: habe mich auch für den 07.10. angemeldet, hoffe dass wir uns dort sehen (natürlich auch Petra)

@Thomas: hoffe die folgende Nacht wird nicht so schmerzvoll, dafür aber mit mehr Schlaf, gute Besserung (hättest vielleicht doch 60 Kügelchen nehmen sollen ;-)

LG Sonja


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Nach einer recht schmerzhaften und schlafarmen Nacht, habe ich mich dann heute zum Onkel Doktor begeben
> Bin jetzt erstmal ne zeitlang von der Arbeit befreit.



Auch von mir gute Besserung. Genieße die Freizeit, wenn anfangs auch etwas schmerzhaft!


----------



## Lipoly (25. September 2006)

ALLES GUTE AUCH VON MIR!
Wie schafft ihr es nur immer wieder euch dort so böse abzulegen *rätsel*?
ein paar spuren von mir denke ich konntet ihr im steinbruch auchnoch warnehmen! war am samstag mal kurz da!


mfg lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Lissy: habe mich auch für den 07.10. angemeldet, hoffe dass wir uns dort sehen (natürlich auch Petra)
> LG Sonja



Ich nicht... ich darf arbeiten  
Viel Spaß Euch!!!


----------



## inimtb (26. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich nicht... ich darf arbeiten
> Viel Spaß Euch!!!



Ich auch nicht...bin im Urlaub. Freue mich aber schon auf die nächst gemeinsame Tour

Thomas, auch vom mir gute Besserung.


----------



## supasini (26. September 2006)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erstmal ne zeitlang von der Arbeit befreit. Wat mingem chef jarnit su jefallen hät.



He Thomas - ich schreibe gerade mein letztes Endgutachten vor den "Herbstferien" - habe dann Zeit: Lass uns biken geh'n!


----------



## juchhu (27. September 2006)

Karin @Kalinka

Jetzt, wo Du den bösen runden Geburtstag hinter Dir gelassen hast  ,
beginnen die besten Jahre einer Frau  .

Willkommen im +40-Club. 

VG Martin


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2006)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag   
Nimm Dir frei und mach 'ne schöne Tour  

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (27. September 2006)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag  

Für die Zukunft wünsche ich Dir das höchste Gut: Gesundheit

Boris


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2006)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag
> 
> Für die Zukunft wünsche ich Dir das höchste Gut: Gesundheit
> 
> Boris



Ja, Danke Boris, das ist auch für mich das wichtigste


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2006)

Ich wünsche dir noch viele Touren auf wunderschönen Trails und dass dich dabei immer die Sonne wärmt. 

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch.*


----------



## Montana (27. September 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch  zum Geburtstag  liebe Karin.

Feier   doch bitte so nett wie möglich und lass Dich heute und/oder in den nächsten Tagen mal so richtig verwöhnen.  (Hallo Uwe  )


Auf noch viele weitere gemeinsame MTB Touren im Frauen - , Mädchen -  und zur Not auch Männerkreis  

Viele Grüsse aus Colonia  und bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder

Guido​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (27. September 2006)

Hallo Karin   

Auch ich möchte Dir hier noch alles Liebe zum Geburtstag wünschen und freue mich schon auf die nächsten gemeinsamen Touren!

 Karin

Renate


----------



## Scottti (27. September 2006)

Hallo Karin!

Auch von mir und Verena alles Gute zum _Einundvierzigsten_   Geburtstag!

Wir sehen uns ja am Samstag.
Also bis dann!


----------



## Stefan_SIT (27. September 2006)

Hallo liebe "Alpenbezwingerin", 
unsere besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag, viel Glück und noch mehr Gesundheit. Wir hoffen, du kannst diesen schönen Tag so verbringen wie du es dir wünschst. 

Holger und Stefan


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Hallo liebe "Alpenbezwingerin",
> unsere besten Wünsche zu deinem Geburtstag, viel Glück und noch mehr Gesundheit. Wir hoffen, du kannst diesen schönen Tag so verbringen wie du es dir wünschst.
> 
> Holger und Stefan



Ein Dank an meine beiden liebsten Alpenüberquerungsguides,

wenn ich mit 68 die Alpen auch noch schaffe, wie unser Dieter...das wäre fein. Dann müsste ich wohl noch was tun um sein Level erstmal zu erreichen .
Foto CD angekommen?
LG
Karin


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2006)

Hallo Karin,

Alles liebe zum Geburtstag und viel glück und vor allem Gesundheit für die nächsten 41 Jahre (und mehr).

  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## on any sunday (27. September 2006)

Also, uns alten Leuten hat man noch beigebracht, das man(n) Damen, die das 29. Lebensjahr überlebt haben, nicht mehr öffentlich gratulieren sollte, kein Anstand mehr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (27. September 2006)

Liebe Karin,

 
alles Liebe zum Geburtstag  

feier kräftig      

lass Dich reich      

und genieß den Tag...


Bis zur nächsten Tour .... ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Also, uns alten Leuten hat man noch beigebracht, das man(n) Damen, die das 29. Lebensjahr überlebt haben, nicht mehr öffentlich gratulieren sollte, kein Anstand mehr hier.



Danke, Herr Sonntag,
Du bist ein echter Frauenversteher!
Statt schon am frühen Morgen im Forum die 41igste Wiederholung des gloreichen Tages meiner Geburt zu plakatieren, stehst wenigstens Du auf meiner Seite.
Aber ich habe mich im Laufe des letzten Jahres an die 4 vorne gewöhnt und hoffe auch die 6, 7, 8... vorne erleben zu dürfen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. September 2006)

Beste Glückwünsche auch von mir, Frau Nachbarin. Hoffe ich doch, daß die "1" hinter der "4" nicht die Anzahl der gemeinsamen Touren sein wird, die wir bis zur "2" hinter ... bestreiten.   Den Knuddler spar ich mir für Samstag auf . Hab einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Kalinka (27. September 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...Den Knuddler spar ich mir für Samstag auf . ...



Na, da hab ich doch mal ein Ziel für das Ende der Woche


----------



## Lipoly (27. September 2006)

Hi Karin,
auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, hätte nicht gedacht das du schon soooo alt bist 

werde demnächst auchmal wieder zu touren erscheinen jedoch ist mein panzerbike nun verkauft und ich muss cube fahren(was solls!)
feier nicht zu viel und wild!

mfg lars


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag, hätte nicht gedacht das du schon soooo alt bist
> 
> werde demnächst auchmal wieder zu touren erscheinen jedoch ist mein panzerbike nun verkauft und ich muss cube fahren(was solls!)
> ...



Danke, tja ich glaub ich bin ziemlich genau so alt, wie deine Mutter


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. September 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *So, das war ja mal wieder eine feine Tour.*
> Im gemeinschaftlichen Guiding von Ines, Jens, Andreas, Karin... ging es um 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde los!
> Starring:
> Jens (ich kenn da noch ne Schleife)
> ...



Damits nicht ganz in Vergessenheit gerät mit dem Bild...

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[url=


----------



## Susy (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Karin,

ich wünsche Dir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Es kommt zwar leider etwas spät. Aber lieber spät als nie!

Letztes Jahr haben wir es schon mal geschafft, die ein oder andere MTB-Tour zu fahren. Schade, dass es die Donnerstag-Frauenrund nicht mehr gibt... 
Ich habe dieses Jahr versucht, eine "Mädels-Runde" für den Neunkirchener-Bereich am Dienstag oder Mittwoch "ins Leben zu rufen". Aber es gestaltet sich doch sehr schwierig. Meistens fahre ich dann doch alleine oder am Wochenende mit den Männern ....

Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch schon mal Touren, die wir mit Kind (fast 4 Jahre) am Harken (Trail-Gator-Stange) mitfahren könnten? 

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Kalinka (2. Oktober 2006)

Susy schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> 
> ich wünsche Dir alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag. Es kommt zwar leider etwas spät. Aber lieber spät als nie!
> 
> ...


Also Bea (Renates & Franks Tochter) möchte auch mal mit auf die Frauenrunde. Frag doch mal bei Renate an, ob sie was organisieren möchte.
Ich bin ja kinderlos (Uwe zählt ja nicht), wäre aber auch dabei. 
Ab und zu fahren "die Frauen" noch, aber heimlich um den Männeranteil geringer zu halten . Es werden nur bewährte Langsamfahrer und Nichttechnikschwätzer eingeladen  
Ich versuch mal an Dich zu denken und Dir zu schreiben.
Was ist mit Morgen?


----------



## Susy (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke für die Infos. 

Fionn soll nicht mit auf die "Frauenrunde". Ab und an (1-2 x wöchentlich) möchte ich auch alleine fahren. Wenn Ihr mal wieder eine geheime  "Frauenrunde" dreht, dann sag doch kurz Bescheid (0177 7160170). Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja, dabei zu sein.

Am Wochenende unternehmen wir gerne etwas zu Dritt. Daher müssen unsere Touren am Wochenende auch eher "kindgerecht" sein. Deshalb auch mein Interesse, ob Ihr auch schon mal "kindgerechte" Touren plant. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mich diesbezüglich auch direkt an Renate & Frank wenden.

Morgen wollen wir gern ein Ründchen drehen. Zumal wir unseren Filius für 2 Tage "in die Ferien geschickt haben"   Allerdings nur, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet!  

Habt Ihr etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre heute die Tour von Jörg mit. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat ...

http://www.highlifecruiser.de/community/ftopic618.html


----------



## Handlampe (3. Oktober 2006)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich fahre heute die Tour von Jörg mit. Falls noch jemand Interesse hat ...
> 
> http://www.highlifecruiser.de/community/ftopic618.html



Bin erkältet

Karin (von Uwes account aus...ist noch zu früh zum denken!)


----------



## soka70 (12. Oktober 2006)

Mädels, was ist los?!?!?!?! 
Gibt es im goldenen Oktober noch mal eine Frauenrunde?

LG Sonja


----------



## Riderin (12. Oktober 2006)

gibts eventuell am Samstag eine?????

die schönen Tage sind gezählt.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Kalinka (13. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mädels, was ist los?!?!?!?!
> Gibt es im goldenen Oktober noch mal eine Frauenrunde?
> LG Sonja





Riderin schrieb:


> gibts eventuell am Samstag eine?????
> die schönen Tage sind gezählt.
> Grüße Jana



Mein Gott unter diesem Druck kann ich nicht arbeiten...
Also ich habe nichts neues im Petto, kann mal in der Datenbank nachschauen..eventuell über Haperschoss ins Broltal... garantiert mit Verfahrgarantie... oder eben mal wieder Talsperrenumrundung oder Jägerpfad. Samstag so gegen 13:00 Uhr. 
Vielleicht findest sich ja eine Hilfsguidöse/guide (Fam. Ines und Jens oder Renate/Frank???)


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Karin, 
wenn du etwas Hilfe brauchst könnte ich nach hinten die Leute einsammeln oder vorne einbremsen!
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (13. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> wenn du etwas Hilfe brauchst könnte ich nach hinten die Leute einsammeln oder vorne einbremsen!
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus


Danke Kläuschen...Hilfe beim Guiding wäre nicht schlecht...Backguide braucht es bei der Frauenrunde nicht.
Hast Du nicht Lust was in der Wahnerheide zu guiden für uns Mädels (und Sondermännerausnahme-frauenrundenteilnahmegenehmigungsinhaber)? Da kenn ich mich nur wenig aus.
Ansonsten gibt es eine GPS gestützte Explorertour...was *nicht* heißt, ich bin den Weg noch nicht gefahren...
...nein ich weis es einfach nicht mehr


----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke Kläuschen...Hilfe beim Guiding wäre nicht schlecht...Backguide braucht es bei der Frauenrunde nicht.
> Hast Du nicht Lust was in der Wahnerheide zu guiden für uns Mädels (und Sondermännerausnahme-frauenrundenteilnahmegenehmigungsinhaber)? Da kenn ich mich nur wenig aus.
> Ansonsten gibt es eine GPS gestützte Explorertour...was *nicht* heißt, ich bin den Weg noch nicht gefahren...
> ...nein ich weis es einfach nicht mehr



Hallo Karin 
Ich dachte eher an etwas durch den Lohmar Wald gurken!  Gut können auch bis in die Heide fahren.
Muss mal schauen ob dann noch ein Mädel mitkommt??Also die Miriam von Stammtisch.

Muss  ja abends fit sein für die Ü30 Party und für die 160 Km am Sonntag!

Also morgen 13 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Wie lange wollt ihr radeln?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (13. Oktober 2006)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo Karin
> Ich dachte eher an etwas durch den Lohmar Wald gurken!  Gut können auch bis in die Heide fahren.
> Muss mal schauen ob dann noch ein Mädel mitkommt??Also die Miriam von Stammtisch.
> 
> ...


So, 2-3 Stündchen.
Bisher kam eine Anfrage von Sonja und eine von Jana. Vorausgesetzt die zwei kommen sind wir 3 . Bin um 13:00 da morgen...es sei den es regnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (13. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, 2-3 Stündchen.
> Bisher kam eine Anfrage von Sonja und eine von Jana. Vorausgesetzt die zwei kommen sind wir 3 . Bin um 13:00 da morgen...es sei den es regnet!



Es soll morgen die Sonne scheinen. 

Je nachdem können wir gemeinsam hin fahren! 

So werde dann morgen um 13 Uhr an der Sieglinde sein mit dem Rad welches weiß ich noch nicht!

Viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Giom (13. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...für uns Mädels (und Sondermännerausnahme-frauenrundenteilnahmegenehmigungsinhaber...


 
bin ich das? 
das eird morgen bei mir zeitlich nicht passen, aber den Gutschein  werde ich schon ein anderes mal lösen 
Wünsche euch morgen viel spaß
guillaume


----------



## soka70 (13. Oktober 2006)

Jaaaa! Bin natürlich dabei, bis morgen!!!!!!!

LG Sonja


----------



## Riderin (13. Oktober 2006)

Guten Abend 

13 Uhr schaffe dieses mal zeitlich nicht ganz.

Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem eine schöne Tour.

Grüße Jana


----------



## Kalinka (19. Oktober 2006)

*Ladys...wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit einem reinen Frauenspaßteam im Winterpokal aus??*
Maria (unsere Führende letztes Jahr) und ich sind dabei.
Ines ???
Sonja???
Susanne???
Jana???
Renate???
Renate???
Jemand Lust? Mit dem Motto: dabei sein ist alles, Radfahren macht Spaß!
Letztes Jahr hat es nicht geklappt, war trotzdem ein nettes Team. Andrea(s) fällt wohl noch aus, oder?


----------



## Cheetah (19. Oktober 2006)

Renate nickt mit dem Kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...mit einem reinen* Frauen*spaßteam im Winterpokal aus??.*..* Team Andrea(s) fällt wohl noch aus, oder?


 Öhm... freiwillig sogar


----------



## soka70 (19. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ladys...wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit einem reinen Frauenspaßteam im Winterpokal aus??*
> Maria (unsere Führende letztes Jahr) und ich sind dabei.
> Ines ???
> Sonja???
> ...



Frauenspaßteam (FST) hört sich klasse an! Wäre sehr gerne dabei!

LG Sonja


----------



## inimtb (19. Oktober 2006)

Da bei mir wieder das Motto gilt: "Weniger ist mehr."  mache ich, wie im letzten Jahr, auch diesmal nicht mit.
Bei Wochenendausflügen bin ich aber gern dabei.  Wenns am WE nicht regnet fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## soka70 (19. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Da bei mir wieder das Motto gilt: "Weniger ist mehr."  mache ich, wie im letzten Jahr, auch diesmal nicht mit.
> Bei Wochenendausflügen bin ich aber gern dabei.  Wenns am WE nicht regnet fahre ich auf jeden Fall. Noch jemand Lust?



Hi, zurück aus dem Urlaub? Falls Du am Wochenende fährst, wäre ich gerne dabei!  Sag` was an!

LG Sonja


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, zurück aus dem Urlaub? Falls Du am Wochenende fährst, wäre ich gerne dabei!  Sag` was an!
> LG Sonja



Ich auch! Ich auch!


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Öhm... freiwillig sogar


Tja, bist ja fast einverleibt...sehe es als Kompliment...von mir...also Pressen und Einkleben, weil selten!



soka70 schrieb:


> Frauenspaßteam (FST) hört sich klasse an! Wäre sehr gerne dabei!
> 
> LG Sonja



Prima, dan wären wir schon zu viert: Maria, Sonja, Renate, Karin...Wer überedet Ines??? Vielleicht starten wir am WE einen Doppelangriff auf ihr NEIN  
Also wer der fünfte Mann....äh Frau wird steht noch offen...also Ladys meldet Euch!


----------



## inimtb (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Wer überedet Ines??? Vielleicht starten wir am WE einen Doppelangriff auf ihr NEIN



Also ich, mache gern mit, aber ich fahre nicht extra viel. 

Was das WE betrifft, so entscheiden wir kurzfristig - mal sehen, wie das Wetter wird.  So wie es jetzt regnet dürfte es schon recht matschig werden.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...bist ja fast einverleibt...sehe es als Kompliment weil... selten!



_merci   
_


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also ich, mache gern mit, aber ich fahre nicht extra viel.










Also das *Frauenspaßteam* ist komplett!!








*Maria*, die ich noch garnicht gefragt habe  





*Renate*, die auch mal Frank mitbringen darf  





*Sonja*, das Kücken mit Elan  





*Karin*, die immer einen braucht, der sie antreibt  





*Ines*, die gar nicht viel fahren muss, sondern Spaß haben soll


----------



## inimtb (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also das *Frauenspaßteam* ist komplett!!



Wann gehts denn los?  Bin überhaupt nicht im Bilde?  Und wer meldet uns an?  Oder macht das jeder selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wann gehts denn los?  Bin überhaupt nicht im Bilde?  Und wer meldet uns an?  Oder macht das jeder selbst?


Wann, keine Ahnung bisher...
Macht nichts, wir machen Bilder, wenn wir gemeinsam biken ...
Jucchu hat wohl schon alles was er braucht, Dank unseres Managers.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3108906&postcount=30


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Dank unseres Managers...



Hmm... mal überlegen. Wenn jede des Teams mich 1x die Woche bekocht (als Entlohnung), währe mein Überleben bis mitte März auf jeden Fall gesichert! Dazu kommt der enorm gestiegene Unterhaltungswert und der mütterliche Instinkt, mir meine Wünsche von den Augen abzulesen... ich würd sagen - _*den Job nehm' ich an* _


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hmm... mal überlegen. Wenn jede des Teams mich 1x die Woche bekocht (als Entlohnung), währe mein Überleben bis mitte März auf jeden Fall gesichert! Dazu kommt der enorm gestiegene Unterhaltungswert und der mütterliche Instinkt, mir meine Wünsche von den Augen abzulesen... ich würd sagen - _*den Job nehm' ich an* _



Wovon träumst du nachts???


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2006)

Das ist dann nicht mehr jugendfrei


----------



## Redking (21. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Das ist dann nicht mehr jugendfrei



Dieses Forum ist sowieso nicht  JUGENDFREI!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> W
> Jucchu hat wohl schon alles was er braucht, Dank unseres Managers.



Na das is' ja 'n Ding.


----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2006)

Tour am Sonntag: Wann wäre es Euch denn zeitlich am liebsten? Eher gegen 11, 13 oder 14:30?
Wir könnten entweder um den See, mit Erweiterungen auf der Braschosser Seite, die ich kürzlich ausgekundschaftet habe (ca. 30 km 500 hm) oder nach Bödingen (weiß nicht wie viel) oder HCM - kennt Ihr ja schon.


----------



## soka70 (21. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hmm... mal überlegen. Wenn jede des Teams mich 1x die Woche bekocht (als Entlohnung), währe mein Überleben bis mitte März auf jeden Fall gesichert! Dazu kommt der enorm gestiegene Unterhaltungswert und der mütterliche Instinkt, mir meine Wünsche von den Augen abzulesen... ich würd sagen - _*den Job nehm' ich an* _



Ich vermute mal, Du bist einfach nicht ausgelastet!  Wird Zeit dass Du wieder aufs Bike kommst...


----------



## soka70 (21. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Wann wäre es Euch denn zeitlich am liebsten? Eher gegen 11, 13 oder 14:30?
> Wir könnten entweder um den See, mit Erweiterungen auf der Braschosser Seite, die ich kürzlich ausgekundschaftet habe (ca. 30 km 500 hm) oder nach Bödingen (weiß nicht wie viel) oder HCM - kennt Ihr ja schon.



Kann Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, wie sieht es denn heute mit einer kleinen spontanen Tour aus????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Du bist einfach nicht ausgelastet!


_
... man munkelt_  ...


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kann Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, wie sieht es denn heute mit einer kleinen spontanen Tour aus????



Sonja, bin unmotiviert...tritt mich mal zur Spontantour!


----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kann Sonntag mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, wie sieht es denn heute mit einer kleinen spontanen Tour aus????



Kann heute nicht, wir haben spontan Besuch bekommen, der bleibt bis ca. 18 Uhr.


----------



## Cheetah (21. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja, bin unmotiviert...tritt mich mal zur Spontantour!


Was ist morgen?


----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2006)

Morgen:

                 Zitat von *soka70* 

 
_Hi, zurück aus dem Urlaub? Falls Du am Wochenende fährst, wäre ich gerne dabei! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sag` was an!
LG Sonja_

Ich auch! Ich auch! 
                                                                                __________________
*Karin*



inimtb schrieb:


> Tour am Sonntag: Wann wäre es Euch denn zeitlich am liebsten? Eher gegen 11, 13 oder 14:30?
> Wir könnten entweder um den See, mit Erweiterungen auf der Braschosser Seite, die ich kürzlich ausgekundschaftet habe (ca. 30 km 500 hm) oder nach Bödingen (weiß nicht wie viel) oder HCM - kennt Ihr ja schon.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Was ist morgen?


Weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (21. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Weiß ich noch nicht...



Dann werde ich morgen wahrscheinlich bei uns mit drei netten Männern aus unserer Straße gegen 13 Uhr starten. Zunächst Fahrtechnik - Trockenübung - keine Ahnung wo - dann das ganze am HCM umsetzten.  Wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich gern anschließen. Genaue Uhrzeit steht aber noch nicht fest.


----------



## soka70 (21. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Dann werde ich morgen wahrscheinlich bei uns mit drei netten Männern aus unserer Straße gegen 13 Uhr starten.
> 
> DAS nenn` ich mal eine echte Motivation!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## inimtb (22. Oktober 2006)

Wir starten (3-4 sehr nette Männer, die nicht schnell fahren - z.T. Anfänger) und ich 14.30 Buchenbitze 2 in Hennef Heisterschoss zum HCM. Wer Lust hat kann gern mitkommen.


----------



## Harnas (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ines,
ich komme auch mit! Bis dann!

Gruß Renate


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,


inimtb schrieb:


> Wir starten (3-4 sehr nette Männer, die nicht schnell fahren - z.T. Anfänger) und ich 14.30 Buchenbitze 2 in Hennef Heisterschoss zum HCM. Wer Lust hat kann gern mitkommen.


komme gerade vom Familienausflug zurück.
Nehmt ihr mich mit , bin um 14.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## Udo1 (22. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Ines,


inimtb schrieb:


> Wir starten (3-4 sehr nette Männer, die nicht schnell fahren - z.T. Anfänger) und ich 14.30 Buchenbitze 2 in Hennef Heisterschoss zum HCM. Wer Lust hat kann gern mitkommen.


vielen Dank für die Tour, es hat mir Spaß gemacht die Damenrunde begleiten zu dürfen.
Hier die Bilder:













































































Euch allen noch eine schöne Woche, bis zur nächsten Tour.


----------



## inimtb (22. Oktober 2006)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ines,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Tour, es hat mir Spaß gemacht die Damenrunde begleiten zu dürfen.



Vielen Dank an Udine, die uns als Fotografin zur Verfügung stand. Mit dabei
waren v.l.n.r.
Juliane (Julio)
Ines (inimtb)
Renate (Harnas)
Petra (Peter)
Udine (Udo1)
Thomas(ine)
Jensine (Race4Hills)
Am Schluss waren es 30 km mit 500 hm bei schönstem Herbstwetter.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Mädels,
das *FrauenSpaßTeam* wartet noch auf Eure Anmeldung auf der Winterpokalseite!

*Renate*, die auch mal Frank mitbringen darf  





*Sonja*, das Kücken mit Elan  





*Ines*, die gar nicht viel fahren muss, sondern Spaß haben soll 





*Maria*, die ich noch garnicht gefragt habe  




*Karin*, die immer einen braucht, der sie antreibt  




Um den Namen hab ich jetzt nicht viel Aufhebens gemacht... *FrauenSpaßTeam* hatte ja bei Männlein und Weiblein im Forum eine spaßig hohe Akzeptans...Namen sind eh Schall und Rauch 
Maria und meine Kleinigkeit sind bereits angemeldet!


----------



## soka70 (25. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> das *FrauenSpaßTeam* wartet noch auf Eure Anmeldung auf der Winterpokalseite!
> 
> *Sonja*, das Kücken mit Elan



Habe mich angemeldet, hoffe du schaltest uns auch frei.

Gibt es Planungen fürs WE zum Einfahren?!?!?!


----------



## Riderin (25. Oktober 2006)

Nabend 

Teamfähig vom A.. der welt ist man nicht wirklich,oder?
Auto ist leider nur am WE vorhanden :-(
oder zählen auch Punkte am A.. der welt?

Liebe Grüße jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (25. Oktober 2006)

Udos Bilder lassen mich tiefseufzen *heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuul*


----------



## Redking (25. Oktober 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Teamfähig vom A.. der welt ist man nicht wirklich,oder?
> Auto ist leider nur am WE vorhanden :-(
> ...



Mayen liegt doch nicht am A.... der Welt sondern in der Eifel! 

Und Punkte sammeln gilt auch in der Eifel!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2006)

Riderin schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Teamfähig vom A.. der welt ist man nicht wirklich,oder?
> Auto ist leider nur am WE vorhanden :-(
> ...



Ich glaube in der Eifel zusammengefahrene Minuten zählen doppelt 
Aber egal wie,  das Team hat seine fünf Traumfrauen sowieso schon beisammen.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallo mein liebes *FrauenSpaßTeam*,
alle sind im Team freigeschaltet! Ich arbeite Samstag (4h), Sonntag (2h) und weil es so schön ist am 01.11.1006 auch 2h. Ich weis also noch gar nicht, ob und wann ich fahre. Aber das Team darf ja auch einzeln Punkte erradeln.
Melde mich dann nochmal. Sonja, kannst DU mir per PM mal Deine Nummer senden?


----------



## Cheetah (26. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich glaube in der Eifel zusammengefahrene Minuten zählen doppelt
> Aber egal wie,  das Team hat seine fünf Traumfrauen sowieso schon beisammen.


Unser Eifelwolf ist noch ohne Team, also ein Eifelteam gründen. Bei der Startbesetzung ist das Team schnell voll.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja, kannst DU mir per PM mal Deine Nummer senden?



Blödsinn, hab ich ja längst! Frau sollte die Post auch mal lesen!


----------



## inimtb (26. Oktober 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich arbeite Samstag (4h), Sonntag (2h) und weil es so schön ist am 01.11.1006 auch 2h. Ich weis also noch gar nicht, ob und wann ich fahre. Aber das Team darf ja auch einzeln Punkte erradeln.



Also, ich arbeite am Samstag auch - in meinem Garten -  und wenn Du am Sonntag 2 Std. arbeitest, dann beleiben ja noch mindestens (SA 07 Uhr - Sommerzeit zu Ende - SU ca. 18 Uhr?) ein paar Stündlein zum biken übrig....

Freu mich auf die gemeinsame Ausfahrt am Sonntag.


----------



## Kalinka (27. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also, ich arbeite am Samstag auch - in meinem Garten -  und wenn Du am Sonntag 2 Std. arbeitest, dann beleiben ja noch mindestens (SA 07 Uhr - Sommerzeit zu Ende - SU ca. 18 Uhr?) ein paar Stündlein zum biken übrig....
> 
> Freu mich auf die gemeinsame Ausfahrt am Sonntag.



Hallo, habe überaschend Besuch bekommen, der eher zu den Flachlandradlern zählt. Wird also nichts am WE mit einer Tour, denke ich. Am Montag fährt sie wieder, so daß Mittwoch was gehen müsste(nach dem Wochenenddienst)...da startet auch die Winterpokalwertung glaube ich, was fürn Zufall.. 
Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahrt und das Wetter lässt es zu, würde ich mich gerne mit Euch an der Sieglinde auf ein kalorienarmen Erfrischungsgetränk treffen. Bis dahin schafft mein Besuch es sicher! Ines...Du bist doch die Blonde aus H., oder?... ich erinnere mich nicht mehr so genau  ;-)


----------



## soka70 (27. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Freu mich auf die gemeinsame Ausfahrt am Sonntag.





			
				kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahrt und das Wetter lässt es zu, würde ich mich gerne mit Euch an der Sieglinde auf ein kalorienarmen Erfrischungsgetränk treffen.



Findet alles meine Zustimmung, würde gerne fahren und auch gerne, am liebsten natürlich bei gutem Wetter!!!! ein kalorienarmes Bierchen in der Sieglinde trinken. 

Ines, hast Du schon ein paar Eckdaten für Sonntag?

@Andreas-mtb: gar nicht mal übel, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Andreas-mtb: gar nicht mal übel, gell?


Meine Schule...


----------



## Kalinka (28. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Meine Schule...


----------



## inimtb (28. Oktober 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ines, hast Du schon ein paar Eckdaten für Sonntag?



Erstmal ausschlafen , dann mal nach dem Wetter sehen , gemütlich frühstücken  , Matschreifen aufziehen , nochmal nach dem Wetter sehen und dann vielleicht 'ne Runde drehn, außer bei starkem Regen . Denke, so gegen 11 und 13 Uhr? Wenn sich noch jemand aus unserer Straße dazu gesellt, dann kann es evtl. auch später werden, es sei denn, wir bekommen wieder mal ein paar Mädels zusammen?


----------



## TheBody (29. Oktober 2006)

Damit ich mich auch mal zu Wort melde hier...

Ich hätte auch Interesse zu fahren, jedoch bin ich aufgrund meiner momentanen Invalidität nicht in der Lage schroffe Waldwege, Trails  oder steile Anstiege zu fahren. 

Mein Vorschlag, bei geeignetem Wetter an Sieg und Rhein nach Königswinter, oder sowas in der Art. Irgendwo zum Klönen und Kaffeetrinken niederlassen. Oder Rheinaue ... usw. 

Lg Maria


----------



## soka70 (29. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Erstmal ausschlafen , dann mal nach dem Wetter sehen , gemütlich frühstücken  , Matschreifen aufziehen , nochmal nach dem Wetter sehen und dann vielleicht 'ne Runde drehn, außer bei starkem Regen . Denke, so gegen 11 und 13 Uhr? Wenn sich noch jemand aus unserer Straße dazu gesellt, dann kann es evtl. auch später werden, es sei denn, wir bekommen wieder mal ein paar Mädels zusammen?



Guten Morgen, bis auf das Aufziehen von Matschreifen ist soweit alles erledigt 

Zwischen 11 und 13 fahren oder sind dies Starttermine? Falls Deine Strecke über  den Damm der Talsperre führt, würde ich mir den Weg nach Heisterschoß erstmal sparen und mich dir/euch dort anschließen?!?!?! 



			
				theBody schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte auch Interesse zu fahren, jedoch bin ich aufgrund meiner momentanen Invalidität nicht in der Lage schroffe Waldwege, Trails oder steile Anstiege zu fahren.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag, bei geeignetem Wetter an Sieg und Rhein nach Königswinter, oder sowas in der Art. Irgendwo zum Klönen und Kaffeetrinken niederlassen. Oder Rheinaue ... usw.



Jo, hört sich auch nett an, gibt es vielleicht eine mögliche Mischung???


----------



## inimtb (29. Oktober 2006)

TheBody schrieb:


> Damit ich mich auch mal zu Wort melde hier...
> 
> Ich hätte auch Interesse zu fahren, jedoch bin ich aufgrund meiner momentanen Invalidität nicht in der Lage schroffe Waldwege, Trails  oder steile Anstiege zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Kommte Andrea(s) auch mit? Habe zur Zeit kein Navi und bin daher orientierungslos. Hier sieht es allerdings gerade sehr nach Regen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (29. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Kommte Andrea(s) auch mit? Habe zur Zeit kein Navi und bin daher orientierungslos.



2 Beiträge zur exakt gleichen Zeit, dass nenn` ich mal ein motiviertes FrauenSpaßTeam!!!! 

Eventuell könnten wir uns an der Sieglinde treffen und Maria entgegenfahren (Siegdamm), oder Treffen in Siegburg bei unserer Teamchefin auf nen Kaffee und kalorienarmes Gebäck?!?! 

Sonst noch irgendwelche Vorschläge zur frühen Stunde hier im Forum????


----------



## TheBody (29. Oktober 2006)

Also, es wäre fast alles flexibel, angefangen von der Uhrzeit bis zum Treffpunkt/Strecke/Ziel. 12/13 Uhr fänd ich ok, aus Eimern sollte es nicht schütten. Andere Ziele könnten auch die Godesburg sein, oder an die Ahr. Es sollte halt nur bischen _ruhiger_ verlaufen, der Schonung wegen.


----------



## inimtb (29. Oktober 2006)

Ich frühstücke jetzt erstmal . Vorschlag Maria entgegenzufahren find ich gut. Weiß aber den Weg nicht ;(


----------



## inimtb (29. Oktober 2006)

12/13 Uhr fände ich ok.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Oktober 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wann und wo wollen wir uns treffen? Kommte Andrea(s) auch mit?



Guten Morgen,
habe mich mal spontan bereit erklärt, nach telefonischer Rücksprache, mit Maria ein ruhiges Tourchen zu fahren. Karin meldete mittlerweile auch Interesse. Zeitpunkt wäre ca. 13:00 Uhr Sieglinde, oder dann auch schon in Siegburg nähe Karin, um sich dort zu treffen. Aber alles noch nicht fest.


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> habe mich mal spontan bereit erklärt, nach telefonischer Rücksprache, mit Maria ein ruhiges Tourchen zu fahren. Karin meldete mittlerweile auch Interesse. Zeitpunkt wäre ca. 13:00 Uhr Sieglinde, oder dann auch schon in Siegburg nähe Karin, um sich dort zu treffen. Aber alles noch nicht fest.


Hallöle,

bin jetz auf der Arbeit und fast fertig!
Werde es schaffen um 12:00 wieder zu Hause zu sein...und dann um 13:00 an der Sieglinde. Sollte die Tour wirklich an Sieg und Rhein entlang gehen, zöge ich es vor den Weg zur Sieglinde zu sparen... ich habe nämlich besuch, der so lange Ritte auf schmalem Sattel nicht gewohnt ist.
Ich gebe Ingrid mein Fully und werde meine Rennsemmel fahren (müssen)..-das Hardtail steht bei Uwe.
Bis gleich...Details telefonisch mit dem Mana... mit Andreas.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Oktober 2006)

Ok, 13:00Uhr Sieglinde, in Buisdorf an der Siegbrücke sammeln wir dann den Rest ein, das sollte so gegen 13:15Uhr sein.


----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2006)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ok, 13:00Uhr Sieglinde, in Buisdorf an der Siegbrücke sammeln wir dann den Rest ein, das sollte so gegen 13:15Uhr sein.



Bestens organisiert vom Reiseleiter, gingen fast alle *Spaßfrauen* auf Regenerationstour.
Von Buisdorf an Sieg und Rhein nach Oberkassel, gepflegt eingekehrt und zurück an Rhein und Sieg (diesmal den 0 hm-Trial auf der Sieglarer Seite) zurück nach Siegburg.
Dabei waren:

Sonja
Maria
Ines
Karin
Andreas
und Ingrid, auf meinem alten Treckinklumpen untrainiert und tapfer bis zum Schluss
gefehlt hat nur Renate! 
40-60 flache, entspannte, unterhaltsame km für jede(n)...spaßig


----------



## soka70 (5. November 2006)

Guten Morgen, 

falls die Eine oder vielleicht der Andere Lust auf eine gemütliche Ausfahrt (angedacht ist eine Runde um die schöne leere Wahnbachtalsperre) bei diesem Schmuddelwetter hat, wir treffen uns um 13 Uhr an der Sieglinde!!!!


----------



## inimtb (5. November 2006)

Jens und ich sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. November 2006)

Gemütliche Runde? Dann würde ich mich gerne anschliessen ...


----------



## Splash (5. November 2006)

Vielen Dank für die sehr nette Tour mit netten Leuten! Touericht und Fotos kommen doch bestimmt noch oder?


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die sehr nette Tour mit netten Leuten! Touericht und Fotos kommen doch bestimmt noch oder?



Wer hat denn da den Stöpsel gezogen...das waren doch bestimmt wieder die MTBler....die machen aber auch alles im Wald kaputt


----------



## sibby08 (6. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wer hat denn da den Stöpsel gezogen...das waren doch bestimmt wieder die MTBler....die machen aber auch alles im Wald kaputt


 
Habe mir heute auf der Arbeit sagen lassen das wohl alle 10 Jahre mal das Wasser abgelassen wird - im Moment ist es wohl wieder soweit. In ein paar Tagen soll dann evtl. sogar eine Brücke zum vorschein kommen in etwa in Höhe vom Pinner Berg.
Mal schauen!

Sibby


----------



## soka70 (6. November 2006)

Splash schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die sehr nette Tour mit netten Leuten! Touericht und Fotos kommen doch bestimmt noch oder?



Naja einen kleinen Tourenbericht ohne technischen Schnickschnack und dem ganzen HM-Geplaudere nebst ausführlichen Trailsbeschreibungen ist wohl drin (auch wenn unsere "Chefin" sich nicht zum Team bekannte und lieber mit ihrem Liebsten in der Heide fuhr, sonst ist es ja ihr Part!) LG an Karin!!!!  

Anmerkung: Wir hätten zu dritt des FrauenSpaßTeams auch wieder jede Menge Punkte für den WP sammeln können, aber geht ja erst heute los und da kann leider keine 

Nun kurz zur Tour:
Fast pünktlich erschienen:
*[email protected]* den ich bislang noch gar nicht kannte, dem das Tempo gefiel (Orginal-Ton: "muss Kraft für morgen haben, da geht der WP los") und sich sichtbar wohl unter all` den Lieblichkeiten fühlte...
*[email protected] von Ines*, damit ewig mitfahrberchtigt und immer mit einem wertvollen Tipp für die Frau im Sinne einer Technikverbesserung, Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Hintern nach hinten 
*[email protected]* "mein Lehrer" und treuer Pannenhelfer und "unser" selbsternannte Manager, der immer noch darauf hofft, dass ihm seine Wünsche von den Augen abgelesen werden 

und ansonsten eine *starke Frauengruppe*:

*[email protected] *diesmal ohne Kuchen und Konfekt, dafür mit leichten Blessuren am Arm, "kannte sich wie immer und war auch warm genug an"!
*[email protected]* die immer den Weg weiß und auch alle Strecken drumherum. Meinen allergrößten Respekt, Ines erzählt auch immer noch angeregt weiter, egal ob Bergauf oder ab.... was für eine Puste!
*[email protected] noch gar nicht im IBC* liebenswerter Gast aus Köln, die ich auf einer SiT-Tour kennengelernt habe und die versprach mit Freund im Schlepptau wieder in Hennef vorbeizuschauen!
*[email protected] *die lieber radelt statt schwafelt... (is jut Andreas, ich weiß, die Luft schäpperte... )  

Kurze Eckdaten: hat mir viel Spaß gemacht auf ca. 30 km, über 500 HM, einem gruseligen, leerem See, keine Pannen und Verletzten und einem Schnitt, den keine interessierte!
Die Frauenquote lag bei weit über 50 % und der Spaßanteil bei satten 100 %!!! 

Wünsch` euch allen eine schöne Woche, ab jetzt fahren wir nur noch für Punkte (und natürlich für SPASS)


----------



## Kalinka (7. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Naja einen kleinen Tourenbericht ohne technischen Schnickschnack und dem ganzen HM-Geplaudere nebst ausführlichen Trailsbeschreibungen ist wohl drin (auch wenn unsere "Chefin" sich nicht zum Team bekannte und lieber mit ihrem Liebsten in der Heide fuhr, sonst ist es ja ihr Part!) LG an Karin!!!!



Was soll ich dazu sagen...geht doch auch ohne mich...Sowohl eine schöne Tour, als auch der klasse Bericht. Aber ich zog mich Sonntag nur kurzfristig zurück. Sonntag ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage!


----------



## Kalinka (8. November 2006)

*Liegt was an am WE?

Wie wäre es mit einer kurzen Samstagsspaßfrauenrunde?
Und mit einer ausgedehnteren Sonntagsspaßfrauenrunde?
Mädels und frauenrundendauermitfahrberechtigte Männers äußert Euch!*


----------



## Cheetah (8. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Liegt was an am WE?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer kurzen Samstagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> Und mit einer ausgedehnteren Sonntagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> Mädels und frauenrundendauermitfahrberechtigte Männers äußert Euch!*


*Samstag *hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=817
Ganz langsam!



*Sonntag*?
Uckerath - Blankenberg - Merten  Uckerath, oder so was


----------



## inimtb (8. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Liegt was an am WE?
> Wie wäre es mit einer kurzen Samstagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> *



Ich werde wieder mal bei SIT mitfahren, habe mich schon bei Gabi angemeldet.




Kalinka schrieb:


> *Liegt was an am WE?
> Und mit einer ausgedehnteren Sonntagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> *



Sonntag wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (8. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Liegt was an am WE?
> 
> Wie wäre es mit einer kurzen Samstagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> Und mit einer ausgedehnteren Sonntagsspaßfrauenrunde?
> *




Wollte Samstag die "bikekiller"-Tour mitfahren.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich an einer ausgedehnten Sonntagsspaßfrauenrunde teilnehmen kann, muss ich noch mit meinem Nachwuchs klären!


----------



## soka70 (11. November 2006)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Sonntag*?
> Uckerath - Blankenberg - Merten  Uckerath, oder so was



.... und, wie schauts aus???

Gibt es interessierte Fahrerinnen und Fahrer für morgen (falls es keine "kleinen Hunde" regnet?) Würde sehr gerne fahren und Punkte sammeln .....


----------



## Scaramouche (11. November 2006)

Oh ja, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet 

Wann, Wo, Wer


----------



## Cheetah (11. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... und, wie schauts aus???
> 
> Gibt es interessierte Fahrerinnen und Fahrer für morgen (falls es keine "kleinen Hunde" regnet?) Würde sehr gerne fahren und Punkte sammeln .....


Renate sagt JA!


----------



## Harnas (11. November 2006)

Hallo Mädels und auch langsam fahrende Männer  ,

ich würde morgen gerne eine Tour hier in Uckerath starten. Treffpunkt könnte die große Tankstelle an der B8 in Bierth sein, gleich dahinter fahren wir dann in den Wald nach Blankenberg - Süchterscheider Wald - Mühle Ravenstein - Süchterscheider Wald - Stein - Striefen - Bierth. Oder wir fahren von Blankenberg weiter nach Stein und auf der anderen Siegseite nach Merten - Mühle Ravenstein - Süchterscheider Wald - Stein - Striefen - Bierth.

Als Zeitpunkt würde ich ca. 13 Uhr vorschlagen.

Also, wie sieht es aus? Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mitfahren würdet.


----------



## soka70 (12. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Als Zeitpunkt würde ich ca. 13 Uhr vorschlagen.
> 
> Also, wie sieht es aus? Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mitfahren würdet.




Bin dabei! 13 Uhr an der Bierther-Tankstelle, falls irgendeine mit dem Bike über Hennef fährt, bitte ich um eine kurze Benachrichtigung, würde mich dann anschließen! 

Bis nachher, freue mich darauf Dich (Harnas) endlich mal persönlich kennenzulernen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (12. November 2006)

Bin leider nicht dabei. Mein Mann möchte lieber im 7gebirge rumturnen und auch noch mit mir Serpentinen üben - damit ich nächstes Jahr auf Malle nicht immer absteige.... - naja irgendwann muß ich ja mal meinen Schweinehund um die Kurve kriegen.

Viel Spaß also


----------



## inimtb (12. November 2006)

Bin dabei. Sonja und ich treffen uns 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde, Wegekreuzung hinter der Brücke in Ri. Hennef. Wir fahren dann mit dem Rad nach Uckerath.


----------



## Kalinka (12. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und auch langsam fahrende Männer  ,
> 
> ich würde morgen gerne eine Tour hier in Uckerath starten. Treffpunkt könnte die große Tankstelle an der B8 in Bierth sein, gleich dahinter fahren wir dann in den Wald nach Blankenberg - Süchterscheider Wald - Mühle Ravenstein - Süchterscheider Wald - Stein - Striefen - Bierth. Oder wir fahren von Blankenberg weiter nach Stein und auf der anderen Siegseite nach Merten - Mühle Ravenstein - Süchterscheider Wald - Stein - Striefen - Bierth.
> 
> ...




Habs zu spät gelesen! Bin erst um 12:00 aus Alfter angereist MIT DEM BIKE...also auch mal für mich ein paar Pünktchen!!!
LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (12. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> 
> Treffpunkt könnte die große Tankstelle an der B8 in Bierth sein, gleich dahinter fahren wir dann in den Wald nach Blankenberg - Süchterscheider Wald - Mühle Ravenstein - Süchterscheider Wald - Stein - Striefen - Bierth. .



Ach war das herrlich, drei Damen aus Hennefs Umgebung, eingedreckt von oben bis unten, gut gelaunt und satte Punkte fürs Team!!!! 

Danke an Renate und Ines, hat mir wiedermal sehr viel Spaß gemacht, besorge mir schnellstmöglichst ne Regenhose...


----------



## Harnas (12. November 2006)

Hallo Mädels,

ich hoffe, ihr seid gut angekommen. War eine schöne Tour und hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht    
Nach dem heftigen Hagelschauer wurde es aber doch sehr naß und kalt und ich war froh über eine warme Dusche  
Eine Regenhose wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt. Schutzbleche würden aber auch schon einiges bringen, wenn frau sie nicht vergessen würde  

@Kalinka Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst, aber wir werden es an den kommenden Wochenenden sicher mal schaffen, das ganze Team zusammen zu trommeln.

Herzlichen Dank an Ines und Sonja für die schöne FrauenSpaßTeamTour  
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (13. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> @Kalinka Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst, aber wir werden es an den kommenden Wochenenden sicher mal schaffen, das ganze Team zusammen zu trommeln.
> 
> ...



Ich muss mir mal angwöhnen am WE früher ins Forum zu schauen.
Nachdem ich mit dem bike von Alfter in SU ankam, war mir schon fies kalt...eine nasse, verhagelte Tour, hätte mir sicher auch die Laune verhagelt...
obwohl, bei der Gesellschafft!
So habe ich Umzugskartons gepackt... 5 Bananenkartons Bücher und das ist weniger als die Hälfte meines Bücherregals . Ich hab also noch viel vor.
Es wird ein umzugsbedingt radarmer Winter, aber Ihr seid ja soooo fleißig!
Wir sehen uns!!!

LG
Karin


----------



## TheBody (13. November 2006)

Auch mal Pünktchen von mir da!


----------



## Kalinka (13. November 2006)

Also, Ladys...da hab ich doch gerade ins Teamrnking geschaut!
Ich bin stolz auf Euch und habe ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen.
Sooo viele Punkte gehabt Ihr schon erradelt, da muss ich bald aufholen.
Vielleicht hat Ines ja recht...ein bischen teaminterner Wettkampf spornt an.
Wir werden sehen


----------



## inimtb (13. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mit dem bike von Alfter in SU ankam, war mir schon fies kalt...eine nasse, verhagelte Tour, hätte mir sicher auch die Laune verhagelt...
> LG Karin



Nachdem wir so richtig nass waren haben wir erst richtig Spaß bekommen . Aber es war dann doch saukalt  und ich habe mich eine halbe Stunde lang nach Heisterschoß hochgeqäult. Danach hieß es: Ab in die Badewanne.!!! War super nett mit Renate und Sonja. Da vergeht die Zeit wie im Flug.



Kalinka schrieb:


> Es wird ein umzugsbedingt radarmer Winter!
> LG Karin



Alles Ausreden . Ich helfe Dir erst packen und dann fahren wir zusammen Rad. Wann soll ich vorbeikommen (Außer am Sonntag)???


----------



## inimtb (13. November 2006)

Liebe Mädels,

auf allgemeinen und besonderen Wunsch hin hat sich [email protected] freudig dazu bereit erklärt mit uns Frauen Fahrtechnik zu üben. 

Terminvorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen. An den nächsten drei Wochenenden klappt es leider bei uns nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (13. November 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Terminvorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen. An den nächsten drei Wochenenden klappt es leider bei uns nicht.




SUPER!!!!!!!! Bin dabei!!

Vorschlag: Samstag 16.12. oder Sonntag 17.12.2006


----------



## Harnas (13. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> SUPER!!!!!!!! Bin dabei!!
> 
> Vorschlag: Samstag 16.12. oder Sonntag 17.12.2006



Ich bin auch dabei! 



Kalinka schrieb:


> So habe ich Umzugskartons gepackt... 5 Bananenkartons Bücher und das ist weniger als die Hälfte meines Bücherregals . Ich hab also noch viel vor.



Wie Ines schon schreibt, wir helfen gern bei Deinem Umzug.
Und ... ist Umzugskartons stemmen nicht eine alternative Sportart?


----------



## Harnas (13. November 2006)

Ich noch mal 

Ich möchte etwas früher unsere nächste Sonntagstour planen 

Also mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt in Stein an der "Mühle zu Blankenberg" um 12 Uhr (damit wir genug Zeit haben bis es dunkel wird).

Wer hat Interesse oder macht andere Vorschläge?


----------



## inimtb (14. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Ich noch mal
> 
> Ich möchte etwas früher unsere nächste Sonntagstour planen
> 
> ...



Ich kann diesmal leider nicht , weil ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs in Witten habe .  Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß .


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Ich noch mal
> 
> Ich möchte etwas früher unsere nächste Sonntagstour planen
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für die vielen Packhilfeangebote...komme bei Zeiten drauf zurück 
Sonntag arbeite ich zwar, aber 12:00 sollte ich schaffen, aber wo ist Stein?
Bis denne


----------



## soka70 (14. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Also mein Vorschlag: Treffpunkt in Stein an der "Mühle zu Blankenberg" um 12 Uhr (damit wir genug Zeit haben bis es dunkel wird).
> 
> Wer hat Interesse oder macht andere Vorschläge?



Kann Sonntag leider auch nicht , wollte mit einer Freundin zur Abwechslung mal die Wanderschuhe überstreifen.



			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Erstmal danke für die vielen Packhilfeangebote...komme bei Zeiten drauf zurück



Hoffe Du machst das auch wirklich, denke du hast ein starkes FrauenPackUmzugsSapßTeam an Deiner Seite! 

Möchte am Samstag gerne die 7Gebirgstour von bikekiller mitfahren, wie schauts bei euch aus? Renate fuhr letzten Samstag satte 19 Punkte mit diese Tour ein, lohnt sich also


----------



## stahlgabi (14. November 2006)

Hallo Ines,

Fahrtechnik in Witten - das kann ja nur Bikeride sein!

Ich war auch mal da zum Schnuppern. Nette Jungs und gute Schule  - viel Spaß!

Ich hoffe, daß ich mich demnächst auch mal bei Euch anschließen kann - bin allerdings bis Ende November ausgebucht. Aber auch der Dezember soll für Schlammschlachten sehr geeignet sein . . .  

Gruß aus Kölle


----------



## Harnas (14. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die vielen Packhilfeangebote...komme bei Zeiten drauf zurück
> Sonntag arbeite ich zwar, aber 12:00 sollte ich schaffen, aber wo ist Stein?
> Bis denne



Hallo Karin  

Stein ist an der Sieg unterhalb von Blankenberg. Wir könnten uns aber auch an der Sieglinde treffen.


----------



## soka70 (20. November 2006)

Hi Mädels,

nächsten Samstag läuft wieder die G1 Tour im Siebengebirge! Satte 5 Stunden (20 WP-Punkte)!!!!!!!! Renate ist bereits als Mitfahrerin gemeldet, finde sie sollte diesmal Unterstützung des FrauenSpaßTeams bekommen! 

Bin nun Besitzerin einer Regenhose, Erkältung liegt auch hinter mir, hoffe keinen neuen Hinderungsgrund für kommenden Samstag zu finden. Also wie schauts aus?

Darüber hinaus bin ich übrigens für eine FrauenSpaßTeam-Weihnachtsfeier (mit oder ohne Bike/Partner/Manager). Ob ein gemütlicher Bummel über einen der diversen Märkte oder einen Kneipenbesuch, oder eine ausgiebige Biketour oder ein gemütliches Essen ohne Punkte, ganz egal!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (20. November 2006)

Ja Mädels! 

Kommt alle mit, dann wird es noch mal so schön


----------



## Kalinka (21. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus bin ich übrigens für eine FrauenSpaßTeam-Weihnachtsfeier (mit oder ohne Bike/Partner/Manager). Ob ein gemütlicher Bummel über einen der diversen Märkte oder einen Kneipenbesuch, oder eine ausgiebige Biketour oder ein gemütliches Essen ohne Punkte, ganz egal!!!!


Da kommt mir gleich ein gemeinsamer Besuch des Mittelalterlichen Marktes in den Sinn!


----------



## Kalinka (21. November 2006)

Harnas schrieb:


> Ja Mädels!
> 
> Kommt alle mit, dann wird es noch mal so schön


Ich habe keinen Wochenenddienst und so auch keine gute Ausrede  .
Da werde ich wohl mit müssen.


----------



## aesser (21. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute mein erstes Mountainbike gekauft (freu  ) und suche ein paar nette Mädels zum Üben. Ich bin noch blutige Anfängerin, zwar mit Kondition aber ohne Technikkenntnisse. Ich wohne in Düren und somit ist alles rund um Köln und Aachen gut erreichbar. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand für gemeinsame Touren (Wochenende oder auch nachmittags in der Woche) melden würde.

Anja


----------



## soka70 (26. November 2006)

Guten Morgen, 

ich möchte heute gerne fahren und Punkte sammeln?!?!? Wer hat Lust auf eine ruhige, gemütliche, streßfreie und unterhaltungsreiche  Regnerationsrunde?


----------



## Kalinka (27. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ich möchte heute gerne fahren und Punkte sammeln?!?!? Wer hat Lust auf eine ruhige, gemütliche, streßfreie und unterhaltungsreiche  Regnerationsrunde?



Ich habe beim Kistenpacken und Möbel wegschaffen regeneriert...dabei war die Wärmflasche am Rücken festgetackert.
Aber Mitwoch werde ich frei haben...Lust auf eine Tasperrenumrundung. o.ä. so ab 14:00, vorher wird mein neuer, alter Küchentisch abgeschliffen, da bin ich eh dreckig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber Mitwoch werde ich frei haben...Lust auf eine Tasperrenumrundung. o.ä. so ab 14:00,



Hi, ach wie schade, wollte Mittwoch meine erste Nachtfahrt starten (dank Renates und Franks Ersatz-Lampe)

Dies sollte Dich aber keinesfalls davon abhalten, Dich auf Dein babyblaues Bike zu schwingen und Punkte "nach Hause" zu fahren


----------



## inimtb (28. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> I
> Aber Mitwoch werde ich frei haben...Lust auf eine Tasperrenumrundung. o.ä. so ab 14:00, vorher wird mein neuer, alter Küchentisch abgeschliffen, da bin ich eh dreckig?



Hallo Karin, auch ich wollte an der Nachtfahrt teilnehmen, da ich aber doch (noch) lieber bei Tageslicht fahre, wäre ich dabei, mit Dir zu fahren. Ich habe da letztens auch noch auf der anderen Seite vom See (Pohlhausen) neue Wege ausgekundschaftet. Die würde ich Dir gern mal zeigen.


----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo Karin, auch ich wollte an der Nachtfahrt teilnehmen, da ich aber doch (noch) lieber bei Tageslicht fahre, wäre ich dabei, mit Dir zu fahren. Ich habe da letztens auch noch auf der anderen Seite vom See (Pohlhausen) neue Wege ausgekundschaftet. Die würde ich Dir gern mal zeigen.



Sehr gerne, wann sollen wir los? 14:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde? Ich kann auch mal bei Maria anfragen, ob sie Zeit hat. Auf Nachtfahrt mit sooo vielen Leuten, habe ich auch keine Lust. 
Es soll schön werden..nutzen wir das Tageslicht aus.


----------



## Ommer (28. November 2006)

aesser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir heute mein erstes Mountainbike gekauft (freu  ) und suche ein paar nette Mädels zum Üben. Ich bin noch blutige Anfängerin, zwar mit Kondition aber ohne Technikkenntnisse. Ich wohne in Düren und somit ist alles rund um Köln und Aachen gut erreichbar. Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich jemand für gemeinsame Touren (Wochenende oder auch nachmittags in der Woche) melden würde.
> 
> Anja



Hallo,

mir scheint, das Echo hier ist nicht allzu laut. Bist du schon eine Tour mitgefahren


Gruß
Achim


----------



## aesser (28. November 2006)

Hallo Achim, 
prima die erste Antwort . Nein, ich bin noch keine Tour mitgefahren. Nur so zu zweit ein bisschen kreuz und quer durch den Dürener Wald, damit mein Rad und ich uns mal kennenlernen....
Anja


----------



## inimtb (28. November 2006)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir scheint, das Echo hier ist nicht allzu laut. Bist du schon eine Tour mitgefahren
> 
> ...




Kein Echo. Liegt sicher daran, dass zwischen Düren und Siegburg, wo wir meistens fahren, ca. 100 km liegen...Es kann sich jedoch jede(r) anschließen, wenn wir hier Touren verabreden.


----------



## inimtb (28. November 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sehr gerne, wann sollen wir los? 14:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde? Ich kann auch mal bei Maria anfragen, ob sie Zeit hat. Auf Nachtfahrt mit sooo vielen Leuten, habe ich auch keine Lust.
> Es soll schön werden..nutzen wir das Tageslicht aus.



14 Uhr an der Sieglinde ist ok.


----------



## soka70 (29. November 2006)

inimtb schrieb:


> 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde ist ok.




Was für ein Wetterchen heute 

Denke Ihr hattet jede Menge Spaß!

Liebe Karin und liebes FrauenSpaßTeam, gibt es schon einen Termin zum Glühweintrinken auf dem Mittelaltermarkt in Siegburg, oä?


----------



## Kalinka (30. November 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wetterchen heute
> 
> Denke Ihr hattet jede Menge Spaß!
> 
> Liebe Karin und liebes FrauenSpaßTeam, gibt es schon einen Termin zum Glühweintrinken auf dem Mittelaltermarkt in Siegburg, oä?




Es war schön!!  Entspannt bei Licht mit cappuccinofreier Teilchen-Pause an der geschlossenen Sieglinde flache Trails und Waldwege fahren....fein! 
Ja, angedacht ist nächster Mittwoch gegen 16:00 bei mir zum Swiss-cross-Film schauen (wer mag ) und dann auf den Markt. Dort Met, Liebestrank, Maronen, Falafel, türkischen Mokka.....
Ines und Maria können.
Sollten wir es in der Woche nicht schaffen müssen wir mal Sonntags gehen.
LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (1. Dezember 2006)

Hallo liebes FrauenSpaßTeam und sonstige Verbündete 

wie sieht es denn mit einer ca. 12 WP-Punkte-Tour am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht so dolle werden, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Würde gerne gegen 12 Uhr starten und evtl. auf dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt enden?!?!?! Da gibt es ein Bude mit wirklich leckerem Glühwein mit Schuss, hab` ich eben schon getestet!

Sagt was an! Morgen kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (2. Dezember 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes FrauenSpaßTeam und sonstige Verbündete
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit einer ca. 12 WP-Punkte-Tour am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht so dolle werden, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Würde gerne gegen 12 Uhr starten und evtl. auf dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt enden?!?!?! Da gibt es ein Bude mit wirklich leckerem Glühwein mit Schuss, hab` ich eben schon getestet!
> 
> Sagt was an! Morgen kann ich leider nicht...


 
Ich kann leider an diesem WE nicht. 

Sonja, wie war denn Deine erste Nachtfahrt? Wir haben am Freitag abend hier bei uns eine Runde gedreht und werden in Zukunft wahrscheinlich dienstags abends Nightride hier bei uns anbieten. Lust? 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer Montagstour (14 Uhr) aus?


----------



## Kalinka (4. Dezember 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes FrauenSpaßTeam und sonstige Verbündete
> 
> wie sieht es denn mit einer ca. 12 WP-Punkte-Tour am Sonntag aus? Das Wetter soll zwar nicht so dolle werden, aber auch nicht wirklich schlecht. Würde gerne gegen 12 Uhr starten und evtl. auf dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt enden?!?!?! Da gibt es ein Bude mit wirklich leckerem Glühwein mit Schuss, hab` ich eben schon getestet!
> 
> Sagt was an! Morgen kann ich leider nicht...



Hab am WE beim Umzug geholfen und gebruncht...Sorry, hab gar nicht ins Netz geschaut.


----------



## Kalinka (4. Dezember 2006)

hallo Ladys,

alle außer Sonja können am Mittwoch. Also um 16:00 Uhr bei mir wer den Swiss-cross-film sehen will. Wer nicht komme einfach um 17:00 Uhr, dann gehts zum Weihnachtsmarkt. 
Zwar schaut sich einer meine Wohnung an um 17:30 aber ich frag meine Mutter/Vater, ob sie/er kann.
Bis mittwoch, den Weg kennt Ihr ja alle.


----------



## soka70 (4. Dezember 2006)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Ladys,
> 
> alle außer Sonja können am Mittwoch. .



dochdochdochdoch!!!!! es klappt, bin dabei!!!!!

@ Karin: ein Teil "Deiner" Ladys nebst Management sind gestern eine schöne, große Runde gefahren, hat wiedermal sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Irgendwann fahren wir hoffentlich alle mal zusammen!

Bis Mittwoch!! Freue mich!!!


----------



## Kalinka (4. Dezember 2006)

soka70 schrieb:


> dochdochdochdoch!!!!! es klappt, bin dabei!!!!!
> 
> @ Karin: ein Teil "Deiner" Ladys nebst Management sind gestern eine schöne, große Runde gefahren, hat wiedermal sehr viel Spaß gemacht! Irgendwann fahren wir hoffentlich alle mal zusammen!
> 
> Bis Mittwoch!! Freue mich!!!



  Wie schön, daß Du doch dabei bist!!!  

Tja, daß ich diesen Winter mit anderem als biken beschäftigt bin, war ja abzusehen, aber so weit abgeschlagen...ich kann mich einfach nicht aufraffen.
Dabei ist es immer so schön mit Euch! 
Tja und Nightrights mag ich nicht, die macht Ihr mal schön alleine!
Am Sa war ich erst arbeiten für eine kranke Kollegin, dann helfen beim Umzug eines Freundes. Am So Brunch bei ner Freundin (Maria war auch da, gibt das Punkte?) und dann Kisten packen und Möbel aussortieren.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2007)

Bin wieder da...und bereit die andere Rheinseite, mein neues Zuhause, MTB-technisch zu erkunden!!!
Ladys, ALLERHERZLICHSTEN DANK für Eure tatkräftige Unterstützung beim Ortswechsel des Hauptquartiers. 
Es gab zwar keine Punkte im WP, aber ein Plätzchen in meinem Herzen


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (9. Januar 2007)

Hallo Frauen,

Habe einen Fahrradladen in Gummersbach, der bekommt eine eigene Frauenabteilung, würde gerne wissen was da unbedingt drin sein sollte? Z.B.
Kaffeebar Sitzecke jede Menge Radbekleidung (hellblau,rosa weiß ect)was stört Euch bei Fahrradhändlern?Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gisela


----------



## Kalinka (10. Januar 2007)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Frauen,
> 
> Habe einen Fahrradladen in Gummersbach, der bekommt eine eigene Frauenabteilung, würde gerne wissen was da unbedingt drin sein sollte? Z.B.
> Kaffeebar Sitzecke jede Menge Radbekleidung (hellblau,rosa weiß ect)was stört Euch bei Fahrradhändlern?Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
> ...


Tja, schwer zu sagen, da ja auch Frauen echte Individuen sind  
ich würde eine gute Auswahl an Damen-Hosen verschiedener Preisklassen bieten, denn Herrenhosen sind (wegen der Anatomie)aus Dauer nervig. Und sicher beachten, dass es eben auch große, dicke Frauen gibt, die sportlich Radfahren. Biken kann frau auch mit Kleidergröße 44. Nichts ist frustrierender für eine Frau, wenn da nur Klamotten bis Größe 38/40 hängen.
Auch Damenjacken für alle Gelegenheiten, würde ich einer Männerjacke vorziehen.
Ich persönlich stehe nicht so auf Blümchen und typische Frauenmuster und  Farben bei den Trikots, eher auf neutraleres.
Auch bei der Auswahl der Bikes wären ein paar Frauenrahmen nicht schlecht. Die langen Beine und den kurzen Oberkörper mancher Frau, sind schwer auf einem klassischen Rahmen zu platzieren. 
Ergo-Griffe sind ja nicht nur für Frauen eine feine Sache, aber sehr beliebt!
Auf eine Kaffeeecke, könnte ich persönlich verzichten, aber da bin ich sicher kein Durchschnitt.
Vielleicht äußert sich ja noch die eine oder andere Bikerin.
Viel Erfolg und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Enrgy (10. Januar 2007)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:


> Hallo Frauen,
> Habe einen Fahrradladen in Gummersbach, der bekommt eine eigene Frauenabteilung, würde gerne wissen was da unbedingt drin sein sollte?


...viele Schuhregale, Taschen, Esprit und Mexx, Zerrspiegel der den Betrachter schlanker darstellt...und alle Klamottenetiketten mind. 2 Nummern runterfrisieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...viele Schuhregale, Taschen, Esprit und Mexx, Zerrspiegel der den Betrachter schlanker darstellt...und alle Klamottenetiketten mind. 2 Nummern runterfrisieren!!



Schön, daß Du die Frau in Dir entdeckst hast


----------



## Derk (10. Januar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da...und bereit die andere Rheinseite, mein neues Zuhause, MTB-technisch zu erkunden!!!


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Umzug in die Zivilisation   .  Aber Du gibst immer noch "Siegburg" als Wohnsitz an  .


----------



## Kalinka (10. Januar 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Umzug in die Zivilisation   .  Aber Du gibst immer noch "Siegburg" als Wohnsitz an  .


Bin noch nicht umgemeldet und zahle auch noch Miete in SU, aber ich arbeite daran. Un die "Zivilisation" muss ich mir noch erbiken...habe keine Ahnung 
Außerdem bin ich in SU groß geworden (180cm) und immer wieder dort gelandet...meine Heimat eigentlich...wie konnte ich da nur weggehen...von meinen frauen...


----------



## JürgenK (10. Januar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...viele Schuhregale, Taschen, Esprit und Mexx, Zerrspiegel der den Betrachter schlanker darstellt...und alle Klamottenetiketten mind. 2 Nummern runterfrisieren!!




Du alter Frauenversteher


----------



## Giom (10. Januar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich in SU groß geworden (180cm)



waooo
so ein misst, was hab ich denn in paris verloren?


----------



## Kalinka (11. Januar 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> waooo
> so ein misst, was hab ich denn in paris verloren?



Giom, auf die Größe kommt es doch garnicht an...Hauptsache der Akzent stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Januar 2007)

ast duu noch ätwaas von den heehrlischen Saaft, der so schöön geprickelt at in meinäm Bauchnabäl?


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (11. Januar 2007)

Danke für die Antwort, habe Bekleidung bis 46 geordert, auch Jacken von Löffler in verschiedenen Preisklassen ( bin selber dick)Damenräder von Giant,Merida Scott u.Specialized Eröffnung der Abt. ist am 24.März mit leckeren Cocktails ( mit u. ohne Alkohol)seid hiermit herzlich eingeladen.
Gisela


----------



## Kalinka (11. Januar 2007)

Radsport_Nagel schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, habe Bekleidung bis 46 geordert, auch Jacken von Löffler in verschiedenen Preisklassen ( bin selber dick)Damenräder von Giant,Merida Scott u.Specialized Eröffnung der Abt. ist am 24.März mit leckeren Cocktails ( mit u. ohne Alkohol)seid hiermit herzlich eingeladen.
> Gisela



Gummersbach ist schon ganz schön weit, aber schaun wir mal!
Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Redking (11. Januar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gummersbach ist schon ganz schön weit, aber schaun wir mal!
> Viel Erfolg auf jeden Fall!



Du Karin ist eine schöne Tour an der Agger bis nach Gummersbach- Vollmershausen(ca.35 Km von mir)! Leider kenn ich nur größtenteils den Weg an der Straße.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (12. Januar 2007)

Also Ladys,

um So 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde, wenn es nicht regnet. Ziel ist offen. Ein bischen Fahrtechnik üben...
Da die Telekom 60 Teuronen dafür möchte, daß ich dort Kunde bleiben darf, werde ich kündigen (das ist umsonst) und zu ish wechseln. Das heißt aber, ich bin erstmal am WE nicht elektronisch erreichbar. Meine Händynummer habt Ihr ja alle, oder?


----------



## Kalinka (15. Januar 2007)

Oh, was für eine spaßiges Wetter für unsere spaßige Frauenrunde.
Spontan spaßig verstärkt von den Anhängen verschiedener Spaßfrauen.
Es hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und hat mein Wochenende versüßt. Uwe stellt die Bilder ein (kannst mein Fotoalbum benutzen, Uwe).
dabei waren:
Renate mit Frank
Sonja
Ines mit Jens
Stefan ? (der kein Anhang war und uns früh verließ)
Karin mit Uwe
vermißt haben wir das Managment


----------



## inimtb (15. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

auch mir hat die Tour mit Euch seeeeehhhhhr viel Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Zusammenrottung  .
Wenn ich heute im Büro wieder das Gefühl habe, was will ich eigentlich hier  , dann denke ich an Euch und das hebt die Laune erheblich.


----------



## Handlampe (15. Januar 2007)

Jau, war eine schicke Tour gestern bei herrlichem Wetter und genügend Luft zum quatschen.

Start war die Sieglinde.
Es ging Siegaufwärts.

Über schicke Singletrails






...über schicke Singletrails






... vorbei an vollen






...und halbleeren Gewässern.






Unter kaputten Brücken hindurch






An bröligen Tälern entlang






durch birkige Alleen






und weit von sieben Bergen entfernt


----------



## soka70 (15. Januar 2007)

Joooo, war sehr schön und dank der eingefahrenen Glückshormone ist meine Erkältung wie wegge(fahren)! 

Freue mich schon auf unsere nächste Frauentour (samt Überraschungen), arbeite dran ;-)


----------



## Race4Hills (15. Januar 2007)

Ich habe auch noch ein paar TRIX auf Lager, daguggst DU, klasse FOTOS mit Laica Objektiv weniger (Farbe) ist mehr ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (15. Januar 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/329832
> 
> Ich habe auch noch ein paar TRIX auf Lager, daguggst DU, klasse FOTOS mit Laica Objektiv weniger (Farbe) ist mehr ??


 
Meinst Du graue(n) Biker(in) auf grauen Grund?


----------



## Race4Hills (17. Januar 2007)

Hier noch der Link vom Video HeilbrunnenTrail 2007

Viel Spass bein GUUUCKEN   

Gruss Jens


----------



## soka70 (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo Ladys und Nicht-Ladys,
wir sollten eine ergiebige Spaß-Punkte-Fahrt fürs Wochenende mal genauer ins Auge fassen, die Fit****erfives haben uns überholt, das sollten wir nicht auf uns beruhen lassen!!! 
Treffpunkt:  Sonntag 12 Uhr Sieglinde! (ist durchaus noch diskussionsfähig!)

Renate ist dabei, mit Maria werde ich telefonieren und wer kommt sonst noch mit?!?!?!

Die Strecke wird wunschgemäß der TeilnehmerInnen, dem Wetter und der Laune flexibel vor Ort entschieden!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys und Nicht-Ladys,
> wir sollten eine ergiebige Spaß-Punkte-Fahrt fürs Wochenende mal genauer ins Auge fassen, die Fit****erfives haben uns überholt, das sollten wir nicht auf uns beruhen lassen!!!
> Treffpunkt:  Sonntag 12 Uhr Sieglinde! (ist durchaus noch diskussionsfähig!)
> 
> ...



Ja, ich will auch mit, weil ich Euch vermisse!
Die popeligen Punkte für den Arbeitsweg...muss dringend mein Konto mal aufmöbeln.
12:00-13:00 Uhr wäre prima, da kann ich ja noch frühstücken.
LG
die weggezogene


----------



## sibby08 (10. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys und Nicht-Ladys,
> ... die Fit****erfives haben uns überholt, das sollten wir nicht auf uns beruhen lassen!!! ...


 
Vergesst es, wir haben Blut gelegt und sind hoch motiviert. Ihr kommt nicht mehr an uns vorbei  .

Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß morgen auf Eurer Matsch Runde


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Ladys und Nicht-Ladys,
> wir sollten eine ergiebige Spaß-Punkte-Fahrt fürs Wochenende mal genauer ins Auge fassen, die Fit****erfives haben uns überholt, das sollten wir nicht auf uns beruhen lassen!!!




Hi Sonja,

ordendlich Punkte wurden am Samstag mit Udo1 gemacht ,schöne Tour mit super netten Leuten bei schönem Wetter,es hat einfach alles gepasst.

Schönen Gruß 

Bernhard II


----------



## soka70 (11. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hi Sonja,
> 
> ordendlich Punkte wurden am Samstag mit Udo1 gemacht ,schöne Tour mit super netten Leuten bei schönem Wetter,es hat einfach alles gepasst.
> 
> ...



Hallo Bandit-Rocker, 

habe mit einem gewissen Neid eure Bilder der Udo1 Tour registriert und mich ernsthaft gefragt, warum ich nicht einfach mitgefahren bin, da die Tour auch fast noch an meiner Haustüre vorbeiführte. Zur Strafe bin ich heute ganz alleine an der Sieg entlang, da mein FrauenSpaßTeam allesamt verhindert oder krank war 

Nun gut, bin ja als MTB-Küken durchaus noch lernfähig und werde mich nach den jecken Tagen einer Udo1 Tour anschließen. Hoffe wir sehen uns und können über unser 2. schönstes Hobby der Welt  philosophieren (meine Suzi ist schon ganz traurig)


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Bandit-Rocker,
> 
> habe mit einem gewissen Neid eure Bilder der Udo1 Tour registriert und mich ernsthaft gefragt, warum ich nicht einfach mitgefahren bin, da die Tour auch fast noch an meiner Haustüre vorbeiführte. Zur Strafe bin ich heute ganz alleine an der Sieg entlang, da mein FrauenSpaßTeam allesamt verhindert oder krank war
> 
> Nun gut, bin ja als MTB-Küken durchaus noch lernfähig und werde mich nach den jecken Tagen einer Udo1 Tour anschließen. Hoffe wir sehen uns und können über unser 2. schönstes Hobby der Welt  philosophieren (meine Suzi ist schon ganz traurig)




Hi 2-Rad Bikerin ,

stimmt ,da hast du etwas verpasst bei der Tour,aber Udo1 macht solche schönen Touren bestimmt noch öfters 
Meine Bandit werde ich in den nächsten Tagen noch etwas modifizieren d.h. Superbike Lenker, eventuel Stahlflex-Züge und wenn noch Kohle übrig ist einen BOS Endtopf,ich würde mich über ein Wiedersehen  beimk 1. und 2. gemeinsamen Hobby schönstem Hobby der Welf  riesig freuen 

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Kalinka (12. Februar 2007)

@Soka
So, so 2 Hobbys teilen und Herzchen versenden
         
Dich kann frau aber auch nicht alleine lassen.
Ich hatte das faulste Wochenenende seid langem und es war TOLL. So kann das aber nicht weitergehen!

@Holzwurm-Bernhard
Nachdem ich nun in der neuen Wohnung bin, habe ich mich entschieden, meine alten Möbel doch nicht umzustylen, deshalb leider keine Arbeit für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernhardwalter (12. Februar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> @Soka
> *1.)*So, so 2 Hobbys teilen und Herzchen versenden
> 
> Dich kann frau aber auch nicht alleine lassen.
> ...




Hallo Karin,

*1.)* so,so wer weis vieleicht gibt es ja noch mehr als 2 gemeinsame Hobbys  

*2.)* Kein Problem,ich freue mich das der Umzug und die Einrichtung übernommen werden konnte außerdem Arbeit ist nicht das ganze Leben,schön ist es wenn man(n) sich auch noch 2 Hobbys teilen kann. 

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## Kalinka (12. Februar 2007)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> *1.)* so,so wer weis vieleicht gibt es ja noch mehr als 2 gemeinsame Hobbys
> *2.)* Kein Problem,ich freue mich das der Umzug und die Einrichtung übernommen werden konnte außerdem Arbeit ist nicht das ganze Leben,schön ist es wenn man(n) sich auch noch 2 Hobbys teilen kann.
> LG
> Bernhard II


...dem ist NICHTS hinzuzufügen!!!!


----------



## soka70 (12. Februar 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> @Soka
> So, so 2 Hobbys teilen und Herzchen versenden



Liebe Karin, 
wenn Du auch mal ein Herzchen von mir haben möchtest, musst Du es nur sagen! Hier eins für Dich ganz alleine:



OK?!?!?!

Und nun wenden wir uns doch den wirklich wichtigen Dingen des Lebens zu:

Jagd auf die Fit****erfives!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheetah (12. Februar 2007)

*Wie  


Wir sind doch nur 5 liebe Jungs*


----------



## sibby08 (13. Februar 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> *Wie  *
> 
> 
> *Wir sind doch nur 5 liebe Jungs*


 

Genau! Nur 5 liebe Jungs  
und ihr dürft uns auch immer gerne auf unseren Touren begleiten  
Wir teilen (ab jetzt wo wir Vorsprung haben) gerne unsere Punkte mit Euch


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Genau! Nur 5 liebe Jungs
> und ihr dürft uns auch immer gerne auf unseren Touren begleiten
> Wir teilen (ab jetzt wo wir Vorsprung haben) gerne unsere Punkte mit Euch


Also, erstmal Marias Punkte abwarten...da steht noch was an, ihr 5 lieben Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

habe für Sonntag einen Runde im Kottenforst reingestellt.
Start 13:00 Uhr an der Fähre in Mehlem.
Uwe wird uns guiden, da ich mich ja noch gar nicht auskenne!
Freu mich auf zahlreiche Anmeldungen.


----------



## bernhardwalter (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

Udo1 macht Morgen eine schöne Tour und zwar hier,nur keine Müdigkeit vortäuschen es gibt schönstes Wetter   

Für den Sonnabend den, 17.02. habe ich noch kein Termin im LMB gefunden.
Ich werde wahrscheinlich über Hennef durch das Hanfbachtal über Buchholz - Uckerath in die Leuscheid und dann rüber nach Eitorf fahren. Start 10.00 Uhr am Siegwehr in Siegburg.
Vielleicht kommt noch jemand mit. Habe den Termin jetzt eingetragen .
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4070

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## soka70 (20. Februar 2007)

Hi @ all,

Renate (Harnas) und ich (Soka) haben uns für Samstag, 24.02. ab ca. 13 Uhr (Treffpunkt Sieglinde) eine entzückendes kleine/große schöne und unterhaltsame Runde mit dem Bike vorgenommen!

Wer kommt sonst noch mit? Sind alle herzlich willkommen (selbst team-konkurrierende-Biker )


----------



## Race4Hills (21. Februar 2007)

Na Du @Sonja,

müssen wir vorher noch mal die Schaltung einstellen ??
Pass auf das es nicht Schmutzig wird !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Aber ich habe noch mahr zum Streichen und Abbeitzen 


Gruss Jens


----------



## inimtb (21. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> für Samstag, 24.02. ab ca. 13 Uhr


 
... könnten wir die Uhrzeit vielleicht auf 13.30 verschieben?


----------



## bernhardwalter (21. Februar 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi @ all,
> 
> Renate (Harnas) und ich (Soka) haben uns für Samstag, 24.02. ab ca. 13 Uhr (Treffpunkt Sieglinde) eine entzückendes kleine/große schöne und unterhaltsame Runde mit dem Bike vorgenommen!
> 
> Wer kommt sonst noch mit? Sind alle herzlich willkommen (selbst team-konkurrierende-Biker )



Danke für die Einladung 
wird mir persönlich am Samstag leider zu knapp mit der Zeit ,habe um 17.00 Uhr noch nen Bikerstammtisch im "Landhaus Fuchs" wäre sonst gerne mitgefahren,aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben .
Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Tour am Samstag.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## soka70 (21. Februar 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> ... könnten wir die Uhrzeit vielleicht auf 13.30 verschieben?



Ich kann! 

Renate??? 



			
				bernhardwalter schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Einladung
> wird mir persönlich am Samstag leider zu knapp mit der Zeit
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!!!



			
				Race4Hills schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich habe noch mahr zum Streichen und Abbeitzen



Ist nicht vergessen!!! Meinem Bike geht es ganz gut, ein wenig Sand aus der Wahner Heide ist noch dran, habe echt mein Bestes bei der Reinigung gegeben, aber...


----------



## Tazz (25. Februar 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch   
                                       zum *39.*

        Geburtstag liebe Renate
und lass Dich reich Beschenken    

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir alles Gute und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Fühl Dich mal virtuell geknuddelt von mir


----------



## Splash (25. Februar 2007)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag und lass Dich mal schön verwöhnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo Renate,
auch von uns alles Gute!











Karin und Uwe


----------



## Harnas (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo ihr Lieben  

Vielen Dank für eure Glückwünsche    

Und an dieser Stelle auch noch mal einen herzlichen Dank an [email protected] für die schönen neuen Wege auf der schönen gestrigen Tour  

Bis zur nächsten schönen Tour 

(Hoffentlich schon bald)


----------



## soka70 (3. März 2007)

Hallo!

Renate (Harnas) und ich treffen uns morgen, Sonntag um 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde auf ein locker, leichtes, geselliges, nettes MTB-Ründchen! Auch wenn es aktuell gar nicht danach aussieht, es soll sogar die Sonne scheinen 

Alle interessierten MitfahrerInnen sind ganz herzlich eingeladen, sich uns anzuschließen!


----------



## Kalinka (5. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Renate (Harnas) und ich treffen uns morgen, Sonntag um 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde auf ein locker, leichtes, geselliges, nettes MTB-Ründchen! Auch wenn es aktuell gar nicht danach aussieht, es soll sogar die Sonne scheinen
> 
> Alle interessierten MitfahrerInnen sind ganz herzlich eingeladen, sich uns anzuschließen!



Auto kaputt, Rücken ganz kaputt, immer noch nicht online...
Aber Hauptsache die Ausreden sind stimmig. Ich hoffe ihr hattet vieeel Spaß.


----------



## Harnas (5. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Renate (Harnas) und ich treffen uns morgen, Sonntag um 11 Uhr an der Sieglinde auf ein locker, leichtes, geselliges, nettes MTB-Ründchen! Auch wenn es aktuell gar nicht danach aussieht, es soll sogar die Sonne scheinen
> 
> Alle interessierten MitfahrerInnen sind ganz herzlich eingeladen, sich uns anzuschließen!





Kalinka schrieb:


> Auto kaputt, Rücken ganz kaputt, immer noch nicht online...
> Aber Hauptsache die Ausreden sind stimmig. Ich hoffe ihr hattet vieeel Spaß.



Danke Karin, hatten wir 

Ich hoffe, deinem Rücken und auch dem Auto geht es wieder gut!

Wie siehts nächsten Sonntag bei dir aus?


----------



## soka70 (6. März 2007)

Harnas schrieb:


> Wie siehts nächsten Sonntag bei dir aus?



Bei mir gut!!! 

Liebe Karin, wir kommen/fahren auch in Deiner neuen Heimat, somit wäre das Argument "Auto" zumindest schonmal entkräftet! Hoffe Deinem Rücken gehts auch wieder besser! Falls Maria wieder richtig fit ist, wollte sie auch gerne nächsten Sonntag (O-Ton letzten Donnerstag) ein gemeinsames Ründchen drehen....

Euch allen eine schöne Woche


----------



## Kalinka (7. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bei mir gut!!!
> 
> Liebe Karin, wir kommen/fahren auch in Deiner neuen Heimat, somit wäre das Argument "Auto" zumindest schonmal entkräftet! Hoffe Deinem Rücken gehts auch wieder besser! Falls Maria wieder richtig fit ist, wollte sie auch gerne nächsten Sonntag (O-Ton letzten Donnerstag) ein gemeinsames Ründchen drehen....
> 
> Euch allen eine schöne Woche


Muss nächsten Sonntag kurz arbeiten aber gegen 13:00 gerne. In Anbetracht meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnisse und meines immer noch in den Tiefen irgendeiner Kiste verschwundenen Gekos fahren wir wohl besser bei "Euch".


----------



## Kalinka (12. März 2007)

Tja, mal eben ein paar Kilometerchen mit den 4 Ladys abkurbeln...nett einkehren um Kaffezuklatschen... na da kann ich ja mit dem Rad anreisen bei dem Wetter   
Was für ein Irrtum: nach dem ich von Mehlem startete, in Stieldorf Maria auflaß und wir dann um 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde ankamen...Männerquote 50%. Nach kurzer Diskussion über das Ziel ging es in die Wahnerheide, eine schöne Runde, die Tom uns präsentierte. Nach massiven Beschwerden der weiblichen 50% über den Trial am Zaun des Flughafens (Anti-Cellulite-Trail), nahm Frank den Guide das Zepter aus der Hand und zur Freude der Ladys führte er uns nach ca 10 min nochmal dort entlang...ts...ts...ts. Ich war auch nicht sooo orientierungslos, daß ich das nicht gemerkt hätte.
Doch dank Marias absolut biologischen, zuckerarmen und sau leckeren Apfelpfannkuchen schafften wir alle den Weg in die City von Troisdorf. 
Die Schlange an der Eisdiele Fontanella ging bis Lohmar und so, zogen wir weiter...bis zu einem Kaffee. Auf dem Heimweg zerfiel die Gruppe in alle Himmelsrichtungen.  War eine schöne Tour, die Sonne und wir lachten! Am Ende hatte ich 80 km und 5:30 auf der Uhr. So macht der Winterpokal Spaß!


----------



## Race4Hills (15. März 2007)

Und was haben wir in der ZEIT getriben, schaut doch mal hier Vorbei aber nicht neidisch werden 

SkiFahren

Gruss ines und jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (15. März 2007)

Hallo Ladys, 

hab mich gerade für zwei Fahrtrainings angemeldet bei SIT: 07.06 und 10.06.2007. Damit meine Gutscheine nicht liegen bis ich 42 werde.
Hat jemand Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## inimtb (17. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Mädels, habe eine Tour für Sonntag ins Netz gestellt . Jens kommt auch mit. LG von Ines, gerade in Frankfurt .


----------



## soka70 (18. März 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mädels, habe eine Tour für Sonntag ins Netz gestellt . Jens kommt auch mit. LG von Ines, gerade in Frankfurt .



Hallo Ihr Zwei, 
ich kann heute leider nicht 

Wie schaut`s denn mit einer langen WP-Tour nächsten Samstag aus? Sonntag bin ich übrigens dabei! 

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Woche


----------



## Race4Hills (18. März 2007)

es war heute sch.... nass, eckelhaft, zum K......:kotz:aber wir waren auf dem RAD 8 Punkte hihi, schlürfe gerade heißen Kaffee

Bis die  Tage Gruss Ines und Jens


----------



## Cheetah (18. März 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> es war heute sch.... nass, eckelhaft, zum K......:kotz:aber wir waren auf dem RAD 8 Punkte hihi, schlürfe gerade heißen Kaffee
> 
> Bis die  Tage Gruss Ines und Jens



Ich glaube meine langen Touren diese Woche waren angenehmer


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (20. März 2007)

Hallo Frauen,

es ist soweit, am Samstag eröffnen wir den ersten Womens bike shop auf über 150 qm,alles nur für Frauen.Ab 11 Uhr gibt es leckere Cocktails mit u. ohne Alkohol. Um 13 Uhr kann man mit Stephan u. Michael durch die heimischen Wälder biken (Helm u.MTB mitbringen) Wer kiddys hat für die haben wir Kinderschminken im Programm. Männer dürfen auch mitkommen.
Sonntag haben wir von 11 bis 17 Uhr offen (keine Beratung kein Verkauf) da gibt es Käffchen. Ihr findet uns in Gummersbach, Vollmerhauserstr.72,wer Lust und Zeit hat ist herzlich eingeladen.

Gruß Gisela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (20. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wie schaut`s denn mit einer langen WP-Tour nächsten Samstag aus?


 
Werde am Samstag eine lockere Runde überwiegend flach fahren. Wahrscheinlich an der Sieg, wenn gutes Wetter ist, vielleicht auch Rennrad. Geplant sind 2 bis 4 Stunden, je nach Wetter .

Jens will mit den 7Hills ins 7Gebirge.


----------



## soka70 (20. März 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag eine lockere Runde überwiegend flach fahren. Wahrscheinlich an der Sieg, wenn gutes Wetter ist, vielleicht auch Rennrad. Geplant sind 2 bis 4 Stunden, je nach Wetter .



Hi Ines, lass uns doch zusammenfahren! Wäre klasse, wenn Du dich fürs MTB entscheiden würdest.... 

Flachetappe, entlang der Sieg, 2 bis 4 Stunden, Wetter? alles ok! Hauptsache ich muss nicht alleine aufs Bike .... dann  ich immer! 

Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Lust?!?!?!?


----------



## Kalinka (21. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Ines, lass uns doch zusammenfahren! Wäre klasse, wenn Du dich fürs MTB entscheiden würdest....
> 
> Flachetappe, entlang der Sieg, 2 bis 4 Stunden, Wetter? alles ok! Hauptsache ich muss nicht alleine aufs Bike .... dann  ich immer!
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja sonst noch jemand Lust?!?!?!?



hallo Ladys,

ich arbeite am Samstag und koche Chili für den Umzug einer Freundin.
Radelt doch einfach an Sieg und Rhein bis Honnef und besucht mich auf der Arbeit ...Rückweg dann durch das 7 Gebirge.
Gibt dann auch Kuchen...ne das wäre ja kontraproduktiv, gelle!


----------



## inimtb (22. März 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Ladys,
> 
> ich arbeite am Samstag und koche Chili für den Umzug einer Freundin.
> Radelt doch einfach an Sieg und Rhein bis Honnef und besucht mich auf der Arbeit ...Rückweg dann durch das 7 Gebirge.
> Gibt dann auch Kuchen...ne das wäre ja kontraproduktiv, gelle!


 
Ja, das können wir machen, wann gibt es denn den Kuchen?


----------



## Cheetah (22. März 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Ja, das können wir machen, wann gibt es denn den Kuchen?



Die harten Drei der Fitfckerfive kommen dann auch vorbei.


----------



## Kalinka (22. März 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Ja, das können wir machen, wann gibt es denn den Kuchen?


Das liegt ganz an Euch...wann fahrt Ihr los... wann seid ihr in Honnef?
Altenative ist Mehlem mit Kaffee und Kuchen.
Ihr braucht von Hennef bis Honnef ca. 1:45h denke ich, bis Mehlem ca.1:20h
Aber sagt es Frank nicht weiter, sonst kommt er mit einer ganzen Horde auch vorbei.


----------



## soka70 (25. März 2007)

MÄDELS, es war mir eine Ehre mit Euch zu fahren!!!! Der Winterpokal hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe kommenden November wieder auf ein motiviertes FRAUENSPASSTEAM 
Ganz liebe Grüsse und allen eine sonnige Woche,


----------



## sibby08 (26. März 2007)

Den netten Damen unter uns möchte ich den Termin nicht vorenthalten:

5. CTF Brohltal.

Wer interesse hat kann sich hier eintragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4253

und hier weitere Info´s zum Ablauf erhalten
http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.html

PS: Bis jetzt sieht die Wetter Prognose sehr gut aus!


----------



## inimtb (27. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, wer von Euch fährt denn nun mit? Jens und ich würden direkt nach Wehr fahren.


----------



## soka70 (29. März 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wer von Euch fährt denn nun mit?



Ich!  auch wenn`s verdammt früh ist laut Sibbys Treffpunkt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (29. März 2007)

Ich wohl auch wenn ich das alles auf die Reihe bekomme.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich!  auch wenn`s verdammt früh ist laut Sibbys Treffpunkt....


 
Das liegt aber nur daran das der Start in Wehr zwischen 8 und 10:00 Uhr ist  
Vor 2 Jahren waren wir erst gegen 10:00 Uhr gestartet und hatten es gemütlich angehen lassen. Wir waren die allerletzten die wieder am Ziel angekommen sind (die haben extra für uns wieder aufgeschlossen  ). Frag mal Karin oder Euren Team Manager Andreas, die werden das auch noch wissen.


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das liegt aber nur daran das der Start in Wehr zwischen 8 und 10:00 Uhr ist
> Vor 2 Jahren waren wir erst gegen 10:00 Uhr gestartet und hatten es gemütlich angehen lassen. Wir waren die allerletzten die wieder am Ziel angekommen sind (die haben extra für uns wieder aufgeschlossen  ). Frag mal Karin oder Euren Team Manager Andreas, die werden das auch noch wissen.


Ja, das stimmt exakt! 
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß... ich hab mal wieder gute Ausreden: Samstag auf der Hochzeit von Olli (Scotti) und Verena, Sonntag Kofferpacken für den Skiurlaub ab Montag .


----------



## sibby08 (30. März 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt exakt!
> Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß... ich hab mal wieder gute Ausreden: Samstag auf der Hochzeit von Olli (Scotti) und Verena, Sonntag Kofferpacken für den Skiurlaub ab Montag .


 
Das sind keine guten Ausreden. Die Hochzeit ist schließlich am Samstag und Koffer packen kannst Du am Sonntag abend ja auch noch


----------



## inimtb (31. März 2007)

Also sehen wir uns gegen 9 Uhr am Start. Für uns wird etwas hart, denn wir haben heute Gäste zum Essen eingeladen und kochen ein ausgiebiges Menü.  Da kommen wir bestimmt nicht vor eins ins Bett. Eigentlich gibt es dazu lecker Wein, aber der fällt dann für uns weg, damit ich morgen nicht wieder abbrechen muss, wie bei der Fahrtechnik, letzte Woche.


----------



## sibby08 (2. April 2007)

Der Name ist Programm:
3 Damen vom *FrauenSpaßTeam* nach dem langen Anstieg zum Aussichtspunkt bei der Brohltal CTF  







Sieht doch locker aus, oder?
Mehr Bilder gibt es hier


----------



## bibi1952 (7. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
ist diese Tour nichts für Euch? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321
Wir kommen vorher auch noch am dem Terrassencafe Fischermühle vorbei.
VG Werner


----------



## inimtb (7. April 2007)

Kann leider an diesem WE nicht - Familienbesuch!!!


----------



## soka70 (7. April 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ist diese Tour nichts für Euch?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321
> Wir kommen vorher auch noch am dem Terrassencafe Fischermühle vorbei.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

lieb von Dir, dass Du auch an uns Mädels denkst! Schöne Tour, kann aber auch nicht... Wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, dass wir bald wieder eine schöne Udo-Tour fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (7. April 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ist diese Tour nichts für Euch?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4321
> Wir kommen vorher auch noch am dem Terrassencafe Fischermühle vorbei.
> VG Werner



Hallo Werner,

hört sich wirklich gut an, aber auch ich bin bei meiner Familie verplant.
Ich wünsche jedenfalls eine schöne Ostertour


----------



## Kalinka (10. April 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
melde mich aus einem fantastischen Skiurlaub zurück...
Was für traumhafte Schneeverhältnisse und das Wetter erst.
Leider war auch das Essen gut...ab heute wieder Diät.
Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiedervereinigungsrunde.


----------



## soka70 (13. April 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> melde mich aus einem fantastischen Skiurlaub zurück...
> Was für traumhafte Schneeverhältnisse und das Wetter erst.
> Leider war auch das Essen gut...ab heute wieder Diät.
> Hoffe auf eine baldige Wiedervereinigungsrunde.



Hi Karin, 

hoffe das Punktezählen gelingt wieder! 

Wie schaut es denn Sonntag mit Dir und Deinem Liebsten aus? Renate und Frank fahren auch mit, Ines und Jens sind im "Trainingslager", Maria ist es zu früh! Wäre evtl. eine klasse "Wiedervereinigungsrunde"!!!!!!

Ende April ist doch diese "super, schnelle, ich-will-es-wissen Tour", wo sich Eure Freunde/Männer eingetragen haben, besteht dann nicht die Möglichkeit für eine echte Wellness-Kaffee-Damenrunde?!?!?!

Falls wir uns nicht sehen, wünsche ich Dir/Euch ein wunderschönes, sonniges Wochenende! Hoffe Du musst nicht arbeiten...


----------



## crossfire (13. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> 
> hoffe das Punktezählen gelingt wieder!
> 
> ...



Wellness-Kaffee-Damenrunde?? Hört sich super an!


----------



## Kalinka (16. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> Wie schaut es denn Sonntag mit Dir und Deinem Liebsten aus? Renate und Frank fahren auch mit, Ines und Jens sind im "Trainingslager", Maria ist es zu früh! Wäre evtl. eine klasse "Wiedervereinigungsrunde"!!!!!!
> Hoffe Du musst nicht arbeiten...


Latürnich mußte ich erstens arbeiten und zweitens war es mir zu früh!



soka70 schrieb:


> ...Ende April ist doch diese "super, schnelle, ich-will-es-wissen Tour", wo sich Eure Freunde/Männer eingetragen haben, besteht dann nicht die Möglichkeit für eine echte Wellness-Kaffee-Damenrunde?!?!?!


Ja, da sollte doch was gehen!!!
Eventuell die Runde, die wir hier bei mir schon mal unter Uwes Leitung gedreht haben...ich sollte einen GPS-Track davon haben...und könnte dann Guiden...natürlich mit Verfahrgarantie. Kaffee dann eventuell bei mir, oder in einem der zahlreiche Biergärten, die sich an meinem Arbeitgeber so finden. Oder einfach Sieg und Rhein über diverse Biergärten...je nach Wellnessbedarf.


----------



## soka70 (16. April 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, da sollte doch was gehen!!!
> Eventuell die Runde, die wir hier bei mir schon mal unter Uwes Leitung gedreht haben...ich sollte einen GPS-Track davon haben...und könnte dann Guiden...natürlich mit Verfahrgarantie. Kaffee dann eventuell bei mir, oder in einem der zahlreiche Biergärten, die sich an meinem Arbeitgeber so finden. Oder einfach Sieg und Rhein über diverse Biergärten...je nach Wellnessbedarf.



Klingt super! Ich bin dabei, ob GPS-Track mit Verfahrgarantie oder Wellness an Rhein und Sieg mit zahlreichen Biergärten.... 

Schöne sonnige Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Klingt super! Ich bin dabei, ob GPS-Track mit Verfahrgarantie oder Wellness an Rhein und Sieg mit zahlreichen Biergärten....
> 
> Schöne sonnige Woche!



Ganz fahrrad- und GPS-frei...Maria und ich sind Samstag bei der Ü-30-Party in der Beethovenhalle...wie sieht es aus Ladys?
Ist aber nicht die Ladysnight...Ines ist ja nicht da.


----------



## Scaramouche (17. April 2007)

Hallo Karin,
Ü-30 - na dann sehn wir uns ja vielleicht (falls ich Dich ohne Helm und Radbrille überhaupt noch erkenne). 
Wenn die blöde Pollenpockenpolkaperiode vorbei ist fahre ich (und eventl. Peter wieder mit)!!!


----------



## soka70 (17. April 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Wenn die blöde Pollenpockenpolkaperiode vorbei ist fahre ich (und eventl. Peter wieder mit)!!!



Hi Lissy, 

super, freue mich Dich/Euch mal wiederzusehen! Evtl. auch im Siebengebirge?

Vlg Sonja


----------



## Scaramouche (20. April 2007)

Hallo Sonja,

klar am Sonntag wieder. Ich weiß aber noch nicht um wieviel Uhr wir startklar sind. Kommt auf die Ü30-Party an und auf die blöden kleinen Pollen .


----------



## soka70 (23. April 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, da sollte doch was gehen!!!
> Eventuell die Runde, die wir hier bei mir schon mal unter Uwes Leitung gedreht haben...ich sollte einen GPS-Track davon haben...und könnte dann Guiden...natürlich mit Verfahrgarantie. Kaffee dann eventuell bei mir, oder in einem der zahlreiche Biergärten, die sich an meinem Arbeitgeber so finden. Oder einfach Sieg und Rhein über diverse Biergärten...je nach Wellnessbedarf.



Hi Mädels,

wat is denn nu mit Sonntag?!?!?! Hoffe da geht doch was, oder?

Lissy, was sagen die Pollen?

Wünsche euch allen eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Kalinka (24. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> wat is denn nu mit Sonntag?!?!?! Hoffe da geht doch was, oder?
> 
> ...



ja klar geht was! Aber hatte Stress und keine Zeit bei mich was abzugrasen...bliebe noch die Sieg-Rhein-Wellnesstour. Durch das 7-Gebirge (soll ja auch Sport sein) zu irgendeinem Biergarten am Rhein und flach zurück. Oder eben was Bekanntes in der alten Heimat.
Wann wird der Startpunkt gewünscht? Nicht zu früh, da ich zu Euch radeln wollte, um mir vielleicht den Rückweg zu sparen ;-) So gegen 11:30 am Sonntag?


----------



## inimtb (25. April 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So gegen 11:30 am Sonntag?



Hallo Mädels, bin wieder da und möchte gern mit Euch fahren  Ich vermisse Euch !!!!! Wie seht Ihr nochmal aus  Sonntag wollte ich mit dem Rennrad eine RTF in Sankt Augustin fahren, Start ist zwar schon 7:30, so dass ich 11:30 damit fertig bin, aber bei der Wärme ist mir das auch lieber.  Da werde ich wohl  am Nachmittag auf der Terasse im Schatten sitzen .

Wie sieht es denn am Samstag bei Euch aus?


----------



## Redking (25. April 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels, bin wieder da und möchte gern mit Euch fahren  Ich vermisse Euch !!!!! Wie seht Ihr nochmal aus  Sonntag wollte ich mit dem Rennrad eine *RTF in Sankt Augustin fahren,* Start ist zwar schon 7:30, so dass ich 11:30 damit fertig bin, aber bei der Wärme ist mir das auch lieber.  Da werde ich wohl  am Nachmittag auf der Terasse im Schatten sitzen .
> 
> Wie sieht es denn am Samstag bei Euch aus?



Oh das ist aber früh! 
Dann werden wir uns ja nicht begegnen denn wir starten um 9:00Uhr.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## inimtb (25. April 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Oh das ist aber früh!
> Dann werden wir uns ja nicht begegnen denn wir starten um 9:00Uhr.
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus




Ich fahre lieber autofrei und deshalb früh.  Aber Ihr überholt uns ja vielleicht.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. April 2007)

Die Bäckerscheffin hat Anfang der Woche auch eine Sonntagstour vorgeschlagen. Näheres am besten persönlich bei Ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Die Bäckerscheffin hat Anfang der Woche auch eine Sonntagstour vorgeschlagen. Näheres am besten persönlich bei Ihr.



Erledigt...
Scheffin und ich sind 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde um von dort durch das 
7Gebirge an den Rhein zu radeln, dort wellnessen und dann an Rhein und Sieg zurück. Also eine wenig technikbelastete "Frauen"-Wellnessrunde.
Ziel mehr Kalorien verbrauchen als zu sich nehmen. Wie schaut es aus Ladys?


----------



## Scaramouche (25. April 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> wat is denn nu mit Sonntag?!?!?! Hoffe da geht doch was, oder?
> 
> ...



Sonntag sind wir im Bergischen unterwegs. Wir machen eine SIT-Tour mit. Und am Dienstag 1. Mai dann die Eifelwolf-Tour ab Rheinbach. Aber vorher noch in den Mai tanzen. Die Pollen haben sich gottseidank verdünnisiert .


----------



## Race4Hills (4. Mai 2007)

Ab in den SÜDEN !!!

Alle weiteren angaben findet Ihr auf unsere Homepage www.mtb-info.paritzsch.de


Lg Jens


----------



## Udo1 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Soka70,
wenn Du Deine nette Kollegin siehst, die mich gestern spontan mit meinen Fahrrad (Rahmenbruch) von Hofen nach Oberpleis zur Bushaltestelle in ihrem VAN gefahren hat, dann richte ihr bitte nochmal einen herzlichsten Dank von Udo1 aus. Ich fand es einfach Super toll. 



http://data54.sevenload.com/i/uo/gf/33jsmsz/wlh.jpg
Für mich ist erst mal zumindestens für 14 Tage MTB- frei angesagt .


----------



## Scaramouche (5. Mai 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Ab in den SÜDEN !!!
> 
> Alle weiteren angaben findet Ihr auf unsere Homepage www.mtb-info.paritzsch.de
> 
> ...




Hallo Jens,

bei der Tour würden wir gerne mitfahren. Falls ich wegen Pollengedöns nicht mehr kann, klinken wir uns früher aus. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich durchhalte. Bei der anschließenden Beachparty werden wir nur kurz bleiben, da wir am Abend bereits zum Grillen verabredet sind. Ist das o.k.?

Bis morgen dann
Lissy und Peter


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2007)

Hi,
darf man sich an eurer Tour mit einklinken? Müßte zwar auch nachmittags wieder los, würde aber auch Kram mitbringen 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Race4Hills (5. Mai 2007)

Euch drei können wir noch mit nehmen, doch ab jetzt ist die Tour 

!!!!!!    VOLL     !!!!!

Ach noch etwas, die Tour wird mehr als 1000 Hm haben und vermutlich 60km Lang werden, da ich die MTBler kenne die ich persöhnlich angeschrieben haben zu dieser Tour, doch das Ziel Kasbachtal und Ockenfels sowie die Brauerrei Steffens sind weiterhin Bestand dieser Tour.

Gute Nacht zusammen danach gut frühstücken und zum Treffpunkt kommen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (7. Mai 2007)

Geschrieben von Jens                                                                                                                                        Montag,  7. Mai 2007,                                                                                Tourenbericht! Ab in den SÃ¼den mit Beach Feeling!

 Um 9:30 Uhr trafen sich einige MTBÂ´ler aus dem Forum MTB-News an der KÃ¶nigswinterer-FÃ¤hre. Es war ein frischer Morgen, um die 11Â°C. Mit dabei waren Annette Ines Gabi Renate Carsten Tom JÃ¼rgen Thomas und Jens.

 Die Bezwinger des Drachenfels










 Ich glaube einen habe ich vergessen, doch ich weiss einfach nicht mehr seinen Namen.

 PÃ¼nktlich ging es los durch KÃ¶nigswinter zum Eingang in eine andere Welt, der lange und immer steiler werdende Weg hoch durch das Nachtigallental weiter zum Drachenfels. Oben angelangt, stand einigen schon der SchweiÃ auf der Stirn und sie waren froh, dass wir hier einen Fototermin mit der alten Ruine hatten. Als wir die Pflichten hinter uns hatten, rollten wir unaufhaltsam in Richtung LÃ¶wenburg, erst runter, um dann den nÃ¤chsten Anstieg bis zum LÃ¶wenburgerhof zu nehmen. Kurz vor Ankunft auf dem Hochplateau erwischte es Thomas


 Tomadi wie er im Unterholz verschwand






 mit einer Reifenpanne. Wir haben uns schon gewundert wo sie bleiben, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, als sein kleiner Helfer (dessen Name ich vergaÃ) aus dem Untergrund schoss und nur noch sagte "Platten Alarm im Unterholz, melde mich ab zum Flicken" und zack war er schon wieder im Dickicht verschwunden. Die Gruppe verspeiste in der Zeit einige Zentner SUPERKEKSE und SUPERRIEGEL. Ein kurzer Blick in die Runde und es stand fest, wir stÃ¼rmen die LÃ¶wenburg, die SichtverhÃ¤ltnisse sind gut und der Gegner war seit Jahrzehnten nicht zu Hause. Ich sagte kurz im Unterholz Bescheid, dass wir die Burg stÃ¼rmen und danach zurÃ¼ck auf das Plateau kommen. Nach einer halben Std. war die Arbeit erledigt, der Kampf wurde mit einen schÃ¶nen technischen Trail abgeschlossen, als wir wieder zu den anderen 2 MTBÂ´lern  stieÃen. Ich fragte Tom, welchen Trail wir als Alternative zum Tretschbachtal in Angriff nehmen kÃ¶nnten und er antwortete in seiner netten und ruhigen Art,





lass uns den Weg Ã¼ber die Brei- und Kofferberge nehmen. 
 Diese lieÃen wir in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit mit leichten Hindernissen (Irgend solche Aâ¦â¦lâ¦â¦. von hoch intelligenten und qualifizierten Wanderern haben, wie Sie sich bestimmt gedacht haben, tolle Trickis eingebaut, die das Radfahren hier verhindern sollten J) doch wer uns nicht kennt, weiÃ nicht, dass das nur Freude bereitet. Die Waldpolizei (MTBÂ´ler) muss immer einen Ticken schneller sein als diese netten Wanderer, die wir unter Artenschutz (vor dem Aussterben bedroht) gestellt und die nichts als Flausen im Kopf haben!!!!!
 Renate (Harnas) kam hierbei voll auf Ihre Kosten, hatte ein Erfolgserlebnis nach dem anderen. Serpentinen vom feinsten.





 Am Possbach entlang gelangten wir in das Schmelztal, wo uns eine kleine Schiebepassage bevor stand, mit einer kleinen Verschnaufpause ging es richtig steil bergauf. Einige blieben im Sattel und strampelten was das Zeug hielt.




 Jetzt war auch das Schmelztal besiegt. JÃNGA JÃNGA die Gesichter sprachen BÃ¤nde, ein Band lautete: wann gibt es was zu essen in den Weiten dieser wunderbaren Landschaft. Ich sagte nur, wenn wir oben sind geht es nur noch Berg ab und da war es, das Zauberhafte Kaasbachtal.

 Der der im Hintergrund arbeitet: Race4Hills





 Die gefÃ¼rchteteste von allen: Miss Neandertal.





 Auf Zweidrittel der Strecke Berg ab kamen wir zu den GemÃ¤uern der Brauerei Steffens, wo zwei von uns ein halbes Wildschwein verzehrten und die anderen nur leichte Kost zu sich nahmen.
 Die Magd am linken Tisch war ein wenig lahm Arâ¦ , Jokoman hatte fast das Schwert gezÃ¼ckt als auch Ihre Nahrung eintraf. 






Frisch gestÃ¤rkt (Zwei mussten wir leider zurÃ¼ck lassen, da die Pferde erlahmt waren und diese erst neu beschlagen wurden, das dauert 2-3 Tage.) und durch den Verlust doch geschwÃ¤cht, ging es nun zur hÃ¤rtesten Kampfhandlung, das Erzwingen der steilen Klippen rund um die Ockenfelsburg, was vor uns noch keiner gesehen hat. Der Teil war technisch schwer aber nicht unlÃ¶sbar. Die ersten Anstiege

 Unsere Stahlgabi und Bezwingerin der KaasbachtalbrÃ¼cke






 mit leicht erhÃ¶htem TEMPO und schÃ¶nen Blicken in das Rheintal lieÃen wir hinter uns. Doch dann passierte es hoch oben auf den Trails eine Fluchtwelle von Auswanderern, die die Burg rechtzeitig verlassen hatten, kam uns entgegen. Einige stellten wir sofort unter Artenschutz andere hauten schnell ab. Die Burg war eigentlich schon erobert, da wir unzÃ¤hlige Einsiedler passieren lieÃen und weder Katze noch Hund in der Burg sein konnten. Wir lieÃen sie rechts liegen, unsere StreifzÃ¼ge waren recht erfolgreich, wir durchfuhren WÃ¤lder und Wiesen, erstÃ¼rmten ein Gipfelkreuz und bevÃ¶lkerten die letzten Serpentinen im GÃ¤nsemarsch.
Per Buschtrommel wurde nun Kontakt aufgenommen zu weitern LebensgefÃ¤hrten, die in einer Â¾-Std. am Lagerort eintreffen wollten.

 Am Rhein entlang des Leinespfades ging es mit 2 nennenswerten Begegnungen aus anderen Welten Fluss aufwÃ¤rts. Ein Gerippe aus Knochen wollte uns wahrhaftig aus dem Sattel schreien âABSTEIGENâ krÃ¤chzte es nur. Das Gesicht wurde zunehmend blau und die Gehhilfe fing an unter der Last zu quietschen.
 Die andere Begegnung war ein FlÃ¼chtiger aus der Burg, der sich mit viel GebrÃ¼ll uns in den Weg stellte, aber schnell von mir mit dem Befehl âKÃ¶nnten Sie uns bitte vorbei lassen !! â und von seinem Weibchen mit einem ZÃ¼ckerchen besÃ¤nftigt wurde. Wir maschierten an ihm vorbei, mit erhobenem Haupt, und schwangen uns mit GelÃ¤chter wieder auf die RÃ¶sser. 
 Als wir am Lagerplatz einkehrten, wurde es schnell gemÃ¼tlich,





 die Wildschweine wurden auf den Grill gelegt und das Met floss in StrÃ¶men.





 Bilder sind alle von Jokoman und weitere findet ihr hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/14487


----------



## inimtb (14. Mai 2007)

CTF in Weibern, an Himmelfahrt, Donnerstag, den 17.05.2007
Wer fährt mit? 46 km 1030 hm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. Mai 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> CTF in Weibern, an Himmelfahrt, Donnerstag, den 17.05.2007
> Wer fährt mit? 46 km 1030 hm!



Ich hab`s eigentlich vor! Wann startet Ihr? Fährst Du gemeinsam mit Jens oder möchte er mit seinen 7hills fahren?

Bin leider immer noch nicht wieder 100% fit, daher suche ich noch "echte" Wellness-Weibern-MitfahrerIn


----------



## Scaramouche (15. Mai 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich hab`s eigentlich vor! Wann startet Ihr? Fährst Du gemeinsam mit Jens oder möchte er mit seinen 7hills fahren?
> 
> Bin leider immer noch nicht wieder 100% fit, daher suche ich noch "echte" Wellness-Weibern-MitfahrerIn



Hallo Sonja,
Wellness  Fahren hört sich gut an. Wann soll es den losgehen? Ich glaub da komm ich mit!


----------



## soka70 (15. Mai 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> Wellness  Fahren hört sich gut an. Wann soll es den losgehen? Ich glaub da komm ich mit!



Oh das wäre Prima!!!! Melde mich bei Dir, sobald ich genaueres weiß, wollte mich noch mit Renate und Frank in Verbindung setzen. 
Ist Deine Handy Nr. noch aktuell? Sonst schicke ich Dir eine PN!

@ Ines und Jens: Wann seid Ihr vor Ort? 
@ Tazz und die Kölner Fraktion: wann startet Ihr?  

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja alle unter einen Hut, fänd ich schön....


----------



## Scaramouche (15. Mai 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Oh das wäre Prima!!!! Melde mich bei Dir, sobald ich genaueres weiß, wollte mich noch mit Renate und Frank in Verbindung setzen.
> Ist Deine Handy Nr. noch aktuell? Sonst schicke ich Dir eine PN!
> 
> 
> Ja, Handy-Nr. ist unverändert.


----------



## Race4Hills (15. Mai 2007)

Ja das kriegen wir bestimmt hin

9:00 Uhr in Weibern oder 11:00 Uhr Sieglinde und wir fahren alles was wir haben ))  jaaaa

Gruss Jens


----------



## inimtb (16. Mai 2007)

Aufgrund der MATSCHVERHÄLTNISSE haben wir keine Lust in Weibern die CTF zu fahren.
Daher halten wir um 11:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde fest. Je nach dem verschieben wir die Tour nach hinten, denn nachmittags soll es wettermäßig besser werden. Vielleicht fahren wir auch ins Siebengebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kristin (18. Mai 2007)

Halloechen;
bin gebuertige Bonnerin und wahrscheinlich im Sommer fuer einige Wochen wieder im Lande. So wollt ich mich mal umhoeren...
Fahre seit noch nicht so langer Zeit (ca 6 Monate) gerne mountainbike und suche somit mitfahrgelegenheiten o.ae. - oder Tips waeren auch schon gut! 
Generell kann ich so einiges verkraften, nur schnell bin ich (noch) nicht 
Gruss Kristin


----------



## Fuchsi (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich wohne in Siegburg und fahre noch nicht so lange MB.
Meine kondition und fahrtechnik lässt leider noch etwas zu wünschen übrig aber ich würde das sehr gerne ändern.Vielleicht habt ihr ja lust mir dabei zu helfen.
Ich bin mir sicher, zu mehreren klappt das besser!!!  

LG, TINA


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (20. Mai 2007)

Hallo Fuchsi,
wenn du mal lust auf eine gemütliche und fahrtechnich nicht zu anstrengende Tour hast...meld dich!
Meiner Freundin gehts wie dir und mit mir alleine fahren findet sie auch doof....
ich muss immer so tun als sei es anstrengend,sonst bekomm ich den bösen Blick   

Also wenn du mal magst,meld dich und wir finden was nicht zu schwieriges in der Länge wie du dir zutraust!
Vielleicht schließen sich ja auch noch andere an!

Mfg Tom


----------



## Fuchsi (20. Mai 2007)

Super, mein Freund fährt auch.Können gerne mal zusammen fahren und gucken wie weit wir kommen...
Wie sieht es bei euch zB am Wochenende aus.Sa u So könnte ich ab 15.00Uhr(muß vorher arbeiten)?! 
LG,TINA


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (21. Mai 2007)

Generell am Wochenende gerne!
Nur sind wir dieses leider nicht da.  
Ab nächster woche haben wir Urlaub,oder mal ne Runde Abends,so ab 18 Uhr....ist ja lange Hell und es soll ja schön werden die Woche !!
Einfach melden,schau jeden Tag hier mal rein!

mfg Tom


----------



## Kalinka (29. Mai 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

ja mich gibt es noch...bin nicht verschollen!
Wir sind gestern von einer sehr schönen erholsamen Tour durch Tauber- und Altmühltal zurück gekommen. Tolle Landschaft und tolle Städchen und das mit netten Menschen. Nun arbeite ich wieder und der Stress seht schon parat.
Wie wäre es mit einer Frauenrunde am WE? Komme gerne in die alte Heimat!
LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (30. Mai 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ja mich gibt es noch...bin nicht verschollen!
> Wir sind gestern von einer sehr schönen erholsamen Tour durch Tauber- und Altmühltal zurück gekommen. Tolle Landschaft und tolle Städchen und das mit netten Menschen. Nun arbeite ich wieder und der Stress seht schon parat.
> ...



Hallo Karin, 
hoffe mal, Deine Erholung nach eurem Trip hält noch was an! 
Also Fahren am WE:
Samstag: nein
Sonntag: eher ja, aber spät, denn es ist Samstagabend noch Hennefer Kneipenacht ! 
Tipp: Da hier (in Hennef) Europa-Woche ist und diverse Läufe über verschiedene Distanzen am Sonntag stattfinden, sollten wir uns schnellsmöglichst von der Sieglinde (falls möglicher Treffpunkt) aus wegbewegen!

Also Ladys, sagt was an!


----------



## Scaramouche (30. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs denn mit einer Slow-Motion-Schneewittchen-Tour  in den 7 Bergen? Vielleicht mag ja auch der ein oder andere Zwerg mitfahren!


----------



## Kalinka (31. Mai 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit einer Slow-Motion-Schneewittchen-Tour  in den 7 Bergen? Vielleicht mag ja auch der ein oder andere Zwerg mitfahren!



Wäre gerne mit dabei...bin aber 180cm lang. Aber dafür dunkel- und langhaarig und slow-motion 
So gegen Mittag, damit Sonja aussschlafen kann?...falls Sie mit mag!


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Juni 2007)

*Hallo Mädels*
am Sonntag fahren wir im hinteren Siebengebirge Richtung "Auge Gottes" und landen später zum Einkehren an der Löwenburg. Wir fahren langsam und machen Pausen. Wer hat Lust?
Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Parkplatz im Wald von Ittenbach Richtung Ägidienberg
Dauer: max. 3 h
Restalkohol: möglichst gering
Plan Treffpunkt:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (1. Juni 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wäre gerne mit dabei...bin aber 180cm lang. Aber dafür dunkel- und langhaarig und slow-motion
> So gegen Mittag, damit Sonja aussschlafen kann?...falls Sie mit mag!



Hi, 

gegen Mittag hört sich realistisch an. Das Wetter soll ja angeblich Sonntag ganz fein werden. 

Schlage einfach mal 13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallenweg vor! (Ich weiß nämlich wo der ist!)

Und?

@Werner (bibi1952): 10 Uhr muss ich passen, sorry!


----------



## Scaramouche (1. Juni 2007)

Vielleicht erbarmt sich Werner ja und verschiebt seine Tour etwas. Ich habe heute gehört dass das vordere Siebengebirge am Sonntag von 10 - 14 Uhr von Rheinsteig-Extremläufern (400 Läufer - 34 km - 1200 hm) bevölkert wird . Und im südlichen Siebengebirge kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Und nu


----------



## Giom (1. Juni 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Vielleicht mag ja auch der ein oder andere Zwerg mitfahren!



ich kann sonntag nicht, aber danke
gruß
guillaume


----------



## soka70 (1. Juni 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Vielleicht erbarmt sich Werner ja und verschiebt seine Tour etwas. Ich habe heute gehört dass das vordere Siebengebirge am Sonntag von 10 - 14 Uhr von Rheinsteig-Extremläufern (400 Läufer - 34 km - 1200 hm) bevölkert wird . Und im südlichen Siebengebirge kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
> 
> Und nu



Hm? Weiß auch nicht so recht?!?!?!
Ich bin morgen (Samstag) den ganzen Tag unterwegs und werde abends "hier" vorbei schauen, dann sehe ich ja, ob Ihr eine Alternative gefunden habt! Würde mich freuen! 

Wenn`s aber nicht klappen sollte, ist das auch nicht allzu tragisch, denn der Sommer ist ja noch lang und wir werden sicherlich noch genügend schöne Touren im 7gebirge starten!!!


----------



## bibi1952 (2. Juni 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Vielleicht erbarmt sich Werner ja und verschiebt seine Tour etwas. Ich habe heute gehört dass das vordere Siebengebirge am Sonntag von 10 - 14 Uhr von Rheinsteig-Extremläufern (400 Läufer - 34 km - 1200 hm) bevölkert wird . Und im südlichen Siebengebirge kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.
> 
> Und nu



Hi Lissy,
verschieben geht nicht, da dies unser fester Sonntagstermin ist.  Sonntagnachmittag gehört der Familie. 
Dem Rheinsteiglauf werden wir ausweichen.
VG Werner


----------



## Race4Hills (2. Juni 2007)

Liebe Leute,

Sonntag Nachmittags ist TÖTLICH für Konflickte zwischen Wanderer und Bike ist vorprogrammiert, wenn 7Gebierge dann ab in den Süden.

LG Euer Jens


----------



## Scaramouche (2. Juni 2007)

Also wir fahren nun morgen ne Runde um den Nürburgring (mit dem Bike - ohne Motor...  ). 

@bibi1952: Da wir nun wissen, wann und wo es Sonntags bei Dir losgeht , werden wir mal an einem anderen Sonntag mitfahren...

Falls noch jemand ne andere Idee hat, dann los. Vielleicht ändern wir ja unsere  Pläne.


----------



## Harzerbergziege (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

wir waren am Sonntag von 12:00 bis 15.00 im 7GB unterwegs. Es war sonderlich ruhig.
 Also keine Massenbewegungen a 30 Personengruppen!


----------



## bibi1952 (4. Juni 2007)

*Hallo*,
nächste Bike+Run-Tour steht im LMB http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4639
Biergarten ist auch möglich. 
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Biergarten ist auch möglich.
> VG Werner



Oh, welch´ gescheite Planung!  

Leider werde ich diesen Termin (obwohl durchaus soka-tauglich) nicht wahrnehmen können, da an diesem Wochenende das 24 Stundenrennen stattfindet!

 Gibt es eventuell noch interessierte Bikerinnen oder Biker, die teamlos sind und Spaß am Event hätten? Wir könnten noch prima Verstärkung gebrauchen....


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Juni 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...da an diesem Wochenende das *25* Stundenrennen stattfindet!...


 
Fahren die aufgrund der Inflation jetzt schon eine Stunde länger...?


----------



## soka70 (4. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Fahren die aufgrund der Inflation jetzt schon eine Stunde länger...?



Ach herrje! Hatte eben noch einen Sturz mit dem Bike, hat wohl doch seine Spuren hinterlassen! Werde es sofort ändern! 

Danke!


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Juni 2007)

Uuups  .... gute Besserung!

Hier gibt es übrigens eine nette Mitfahrmöglichkeit, die eine oder andere Eueres Mädels-Geschwaders ist ja schon dabei. Und der Grillabend mit Animation bei den Wißkirchens ist mindestens so gemütlich wie der beste Biergarten


----------



## soka70 (5. Juni 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hier gibt es übrigens eine nette Mitfahrmöglichkeit, die eine oder andere Eueres Mädels-Geschwaders ist ja schon dabei. Und der Grillabend mit Animation bei den Wißkirchens ist mindestens so gemütlich wie der beste Biergarten



Hi, vielen Dank für die Infos! Bin an diesem Wochenende (leider) auf Borkum !


----------



## inimtb (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust, morgen, am Donnerstag, eine nette Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht mal wieder HCM?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Juni 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat jemand Lust, morgen, am Donnerstag, eine nette Runde zu drehen? Vielleicht mal wieder HCM?



Schade, habe schon was anderes geplant! Würde aber gerne nochmal mit Dir/Euch fahren.


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

bin morgen beim Fahrtraining von SIT...DA HABT IHR MIcH HINGESCHICKT!
Ich werde berichten.
Mag aber auch mal wieder Mädelstour machen.

Sonntag ist dann der zweite Kurs...entweder ich bin dann spitze oder ich gebe auf!


----------



## bernhardwalter (8. Juni 2007)

Hi Sonja @ soka,

Nachträglich alles Gute zum *Geburtstag* und eine schöne feuchtfröliche Party gehabt zu haben.Die internen Feierlichkeiten holen wir dann alle gemeinsam beim 24h Rennen nach  .
Freue mich schon auf das WE,dann bis Samstag.

LG

Bernhard II


----------



## bibi1952 (22. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
bei euch alles in Urlaub?
habe für nächsten Mittwochabend eine kleine Runde ins LMB gesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4720

Für alle, die die Bike+Run-Touren vermissen  
und für die, denen die Anfahrt nach Köln-Brück zu weit ist.  

VG Werner


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bins Eure Karin! Beim Wisskirchen-Bikefestival wurde ich mehrfach ermahnt doch den Frauentreff wieder zu beleben.
Nun wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Runde in meiner alten Heimat... geht die Talsperrenrunde wieder?
Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?
Oder hat eine der Damen (oder einer der offiziell zugelassenen Herren)Lust eine ca. 2-3h-Runde zu guiden.
Allerdings, wie könnte es anders sein...erstmal muss ich Geld verdienen, also nicht vor 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich bins Eure Karin! Beim Wisskirchen-Bikefestival wurde ich mehrfach ermahnt doch den Frauentreff wieder zu beleben.
> Nun wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Runde in meiner alten Heimat... geht die Talsperrenrunde wieder?
> ...


 
Falls ich zu den "offiziell zugelassenen Herren" zählen sollte könnte ich die von mir seit langen schon geplante "Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit" Tour anbieten. Die Tour macht aber nur bei schönen Wetter sinn, da wir 2 Bergseen ansteuern werden und das dann bei Regen nicht soooo prikelnd ist.
Nachmittag kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, Start würde ich dann so für 14:00 Uhr planen. Treffpunkt an der Sieglinde.
Wenn Interesse besteht setzte ich die Tour ins LMB.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus?


Pack mal bitte die Bilder mit ein! Wenn ichs schaffe versuche ich Dich/Euch, nach der Arbeit, auf Eurer Tour irgendwo anzutreffen.



			
				Sibby schrieb:
			
		

> []..."Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit" Tour...[]


So langsam nimmt's Formen an


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Falls ich zu den "offiziell zugelassenen Herren" zählen sollte könnte ich die von mir seit langen schon geplante "Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit" Tour anbieten. Die Tour macht aber nur bei schönen Wetter sinn, da wir 2 Bergseen ansteuern werden und das dann bei Regen nicht soooo prikelnd ist.
> Nachmittag kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, Start würde ich dann so für 14:00 Uhr planen. Treffpunkt an der Sieglinde.
> Wenn Interesse besteht setzte ich die Tour ins LMB.



Hmm...ich erinnere mich nicht...ich glaube Du bist nicht offiziell...
Sind wir nach der CTF in Wehr vor ca. Hundert Jahren nochmal zusammen gefahren??
Geplante Runde frauentauglich ??
Km??
Hm??
Schwierigkeit??
Geschwindigkeit??


----------



## Giom (3. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hmm...ich erinnere mich nicht...ich glaube Du bist nicht offiziell...


 
kriegt nicht jeder  



Kalinka schrieb:


> Lieber Wilhe...äh sorry Giom natürlich,
> auch von mir alles Liebe und eine* Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung*,
> wenn Du Dich mal wieder bei uns ausruhen möchtest


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hmm...ich erinnere mich nicht...ich glaube Du bist nicht offiziell...
> Sind wir nach der CTF in Wehr vor ca. Hundert Jahren nochmal zusammen gefahren??
> Geplante Runde frauentauglich ??
> Km??
> ...


 
Dann beantrage ich mal hiermit die auch schon Giom erteilte 





> ... *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilnamegenehmigung...*


Ja vor ca. 100 Jahren sind wir schon mal in Wehr zusammen gefahren. Danach hat es irgendwie nie mehr hingehauen. 

Ich denke schon das die Runde frauentauglich ist. Berghoch geht es meist auf festen Wegen. An den Bergseen ist Zeit zum ausruhen und um die Landschaft zu genießen. 
KM: ungefähr 45 (kann aber variert werden, man kann bei bedarf Teile auslassen). 
Höhenmeter: um die 800, welche dann je nach Variante auch weniger sein können. 
Schwierigkeit? leicht/mittel.
Geschwindigkeit? Wellnesstempo

Die Tour habe ich schon seit langen geplant und auch schon Harnas, Soka, Cheetah und Andreas-MTB mal mitgeteilt. Mangels Zeit und teilweise auch mangels fahrbaren Untersatz  konnte ich die Tour bisher noch nicht anbieten.
Ich setz die Tour einfach mal ins LMB, mal schauen was sich ergibt.

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse: Verfahrgarantie ist auch bei mir gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Ich denke schon das die Runde frauentauglich ist. Berghoch geht es meist auf festen Wegen. An den Bergseen ist Zeit zum ausruhen und um die Landschaft zu genießen.
> KM: ungefähr 45 (kann aber variert werden, man kann bei bedarf Teile auslassen).
> Höhenmeter: um die 800, welche dann je nach Variante auch weniger sein können.
> Schwierigkeit? leicht/mittel.
> ...


Klingt gut...nur, wenn wir Männern mit Verfahrgarantie die Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung erteilen ist das kontraproduktiv 

Allerdings ist es ja Deine Runde...dürfen *wir* da mit?
Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## Cheetah (4. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei.



Wir auch!
Die Prognosen werden ja langsam besser, abwarten.


----------



## sun909 (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,
um noch ein bißchen Verwirrung zu stiften 

Hat jemand Lust, diesen Freitag nachmittag zu fahren? So ab Siegburg oder Hennef, Weg offen, Endpunkt Sieglinde oder bei schlechterem Wetter ein Brauhaus 

Einfach kurz melden...

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## sibby08 (4. Juli 2007)

So der Termin steht!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4774

Dann hoffen wir mal auf schönes Wetter. Bei schlechten macht die Tour wirklich keinen Sinn.

Treffpunkt:




Tour:


----------



## soka70 (5. Juli 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> um noch ein bißchen Verwirrung zu stiften
> 
> Hat jemand Lust, diesen Freitag nachmittag zu fahren? So ab Siegburg oder Hennef, Weg offen, Endpunkt Sieglinde oder bei schlechterem Wetter ein Brauhaus
> ...



Hi Carsten, 
ich wäre dabei! Sach was an und bringe doch bitte noch TomTom mit .


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2007)

SONJA!!!!
Sibbys Tour am Sonntag
Renate ist dabei...Ines in Urlaub (wenn frau einen Alpencross so nennen kann)...Maria eventuell dabei!

Wo bleibt Deine Anmeldung?


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,
muß für heute leider absagen, mein Auto steckt in der Werkstatt fest und wird  es spät fertig 

Am WE bin ich leider in Süddeutschland, deshalb die Frage:

Montag nachmittag eine Tour ab Siegburg/Hennef?

Schöne Grüße und euch viel Spaß bei der Sibby Tour!
Carsten


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juli 2007)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> muß für heute leider absagen, mein Auto steckt in der Werkstatt fest und wird  es spät fertig
> 
> Am WE bin ich leider in Süddeutschland, deshalb die Frage:
> ...




Wenn das Wetter  mitspielt, gerne.


----------



## soka70 (6. Juli 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> SONJA!!!!
> Sibbys Tour am Sonntag
> Renate ist dabei...Ines in Urlaub (wenn frau einen Alpencross so nennen kann)...Maria eventuell dabei!
> 
> Wo bleibt Deine Anmeldung?




erledigt......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Juli 2007)

sun909 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> muß für heute leider absagen, mein Auto steckt in der Werkstatt fest und wird  es spät fertig
> 
> Am WE bin ich leider in Süddeutschland, deshalb die Frage:
> ...





Cheetah schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter  mitspielt, gerne.




Och ist das süß, die Jungs verabreden sich im Frauentreff zum biken 

Vielleicht bin ich auch dabei..... so für die Quote versteht sich...


----------



## Cheetah (6. Juli 2007)

Klar bin ich süß!


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juli 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Falls ich zu den "offiziell zugelassenen Herren" zählen sollte könnte ich die von mir seit langen schon geplante "Hanfbachtal mit seinen Bergseen zwischen Gegenwart und Vergangenheit" Tour anbieten. Die Tour macht aber nur bei schönen Wetter sinn, da wir 2 Bergseen ansteuern werden und das dann bei Regen nicht soooo prikelnd ist.
> Nachmittag kommt mir auch sehr gelegen, Start würde ich dann so für 14:00 Uhr planen. Treffpunkt an der *Sieglinde*.
> Wenn Interesse besteht setzte ich die Tour ins LMB.


 
Sicherheitshalber möchte ich hier nur kurz erwähnen das der Treffpunkt nicht die Sieglinde ist, wie ursprünglich von mir mal angegeben. Nicht das da jemand vergebens wartet.

Bis jetzt sieht es ja super mit dem Wetter aus, wenn auch die Trails was feucht sein werden...


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2007)

Liebes Frauenspaßteam und alle anderen die es lesen, 

sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken! 

Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....


----------



## Tom-Siegburg (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Sonja,

Ich zähle mich jetzt mal zu "alle anderen"!
Wenn ich es Zeitlich schaffe bin ich mit von der Partie!

Mfg 
Tom


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebes Frauenspaßteam und alle anderen die es lesen,
> 
> sun 909 (Carsten) und ich treffen uns am Freitag um 15 Uhr an der Sieglinde in Hennef und wollen 2-3 Stündchen biken!
> 
> Mag wer mitkommen?!?!?!?! Strecke, Höhenmeter, Zeit, Ziel, Ankunft und Biergarten sind übrigens hochflexibel....



Da arbeite ich noch, viel Spaß!!!

Steht am WE was an??? Ich muss nicht, ich wiederhole NICHT arbeiten.

LG
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2007)

hallo Mädels,

am So bin ich in SU, weil die Mami Geburtstag feiert.
Wer hat Lust auf eine frühe Frauenrunde?
Start so gegen 10:00-10:30 für ca 2-2,5 h. Kann frau wieder um die Talsperre fahren?? Wer weis was?
Da hätte ich mal wieder Lust zu.

Ach ich arbeite schon wieder nicht am WE ...was soll ich nur mit soviel Freizeit


----------



## wingover (24. Juli 2007)

Hallo Karin

Kann frau wieder um die Talsperre fahren?? Wer weis was?

Bis Pohlhausen ist alles frei.

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2007)

Hallo Mädels,
bin gestern fremdgeradelt. Damit ich es nicht verlerne.

Mit den dünnen Reifen einmal Mehlem-Altenrath-*Flohberg*-Lohmar-Mehlem.
Hinfahrt war echt prima, obwohl am Rhein bis zur Nordbrücke wetterbedingter Slalom.
Zurück war es ab Rheinaue stockedunkel und nicht mehr so schön.
Alles in allem...RR hat auch viel schönes


----------



## inimtb (2. August 2007)

Hallo Mädels, nun will ich mich auch mal wieder kurz melden. Nach einem super schönen Alpencross und anschließend 1,5 Wochen Erholungsurlaub steht am kommenden WE noch das 24-Std.-Rennen in Duisburg an. Ich hoffe, wir können danach mal wieder zusammen radeln. Bis dahin Euch viel Spaß bei Euren Unternehmungen.


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> ...Nach einem super schönen Alpencross und anschließend 1,5 Wochen Erholungsurlaub steht am kommenden WE noch das 24-Std.-Rennen in Duisburg an...


Schön, daß es Dir gefallen hat und Ihr gesund und munter wieder da seid!!!


----------



## Radsport_Nagel (7. August 2007)

Hallo, habt Ihr nicht Lust am 18. 8. in Lindlar als Team zu starten. Die suchen dringend noch Starter.Infos gibt es unter www.trihill.de
Gisela


----------



## Race4Hills (17. August 2007)

Hallo habe eine Tour am Samstag eingestellt im siebengebirge, vielleicht sieht man oder Frau sich ja.

Gruss jens

Impressionen Alpencross 2007


----------



## inimtb (5. September 2007)

So, die Frauenseite mal wieder etwas vor. Ich plane ab sofort regelmäßig Donnerstags abends kurze Touren von ca. 2 Stunden ab Heisterschoss. Sollte jemand Lust haben, so äußert Euch doch mal hier. Voraussichtliche Abfahrtszeit ist gegen 19 Uhr, vielleicht auch 18:30. Vielleicht kann ich meinen Chef auch überreden, dass ich einmal in der Woche schon 16 Uhr gehe, dann geht es auch schon gegen 18 Uhr. Aber da warte ich noch bios nach der Probezeit (Ende Oktober).

Also, freue mich auf Nachricht und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?


----------



## Ommer (5. September 2007)

Hallo Ines,

nachdem wir kürzlich eine Baustelle in der Feldgartenstraße hatten, weiß ich auch wo Heisterschoß ist. Für eine Abendrunde ist mir das zu weit, ich bin ja auch keine Frau . Am Donnerstag fahre ich daher mit meiner Nichte eine Runde hier in der näheren Umgebung.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Kalinka (6. September 2007)

Das wird ja bald eine Nachtfahrt. Aber ich werde sicher mal vorbeischauen.
LG
Karin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> So, die Frauenseite mal wieder etwas vor. Ich plane ab sofort regelmäßig Donnerstags abends kurze Touren von ca. 2 Stunden ab Heisterschoss. Sollte jemand Lust haben, so äußert Euch doch mal hier.
> 
> Also, freue mich auf Nachricht und wie sieht es am Wochenende aus?



Ja, hört sich gut an! Wenn es konkret wird, sag` bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit ich ein wenig planen kann. Habe augenblicklich jobmäßig sehr viel um die Ohren, hoffe es läuft bald wieder etwas gelassener!

WE: Renate und evtl. Joscho aus Team III möchten eine Runde drehen. Da ich von 12 bis 13 Uhr noch einen sehr netten Termin habe, könnte ich gut ab ca. 14 Uhr!!!

Renate?
Ines?
Joscho?

Ansonsten noch folgendes: 

 Hab übrigens letzten Sonntag 4 Jungs aus Hennef auf dem HCM-Pfad  getroffen.
 Hab mal gefragt ob sie dich kennen...
 "Ja, ja, das ist die Mädelsgruppe. Die fahren immer erst um 11:00 Uhr los  und nach einer Stunde steuern sie schon das erste Café an" )


----------



## inimtb (6. September 2007)

Heute fahren wir schon mal gegen 18:30 los.
Am WE würde ich gern mitfahren. Jens weiß es noch nicht.


----------



## Tazz (6. September 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich gut an! Wenn es konkret wird, sag` bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit ich ein wenig planen kann. Habe augenblicklich jobmäßig sehr viel um die Ohren, hoffe es läuft bald wieder etwas gelassener!
> 
> WE: Renate und evtl. Joscho aus Team III möchten eine Runde drehen. Da ich von 12 bis 13 Uhr noch einen sehr netten Termin habe, könnte ich gut ab ca. 14 Uhr!!!
> 
> ...



Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. September 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich gut an! Wenn es konkret wird, sag` bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit ich ein wenig planen kann. Habe augenblicklich jobmäßig sehr viel um die Ohren, hoffe es läuft bald wieder etwas gelassener!
> 
> WE: Renate und evtl. Joscho aus Team III möchten eine Runde drehen. Da ich von 12 bis 13 Uhr noch einen sehr netten Termin habe, könnte ich gut ab ca. 14 Uhr!!!
> 
> ...



Schade stehe leider nicht mit auf der Auswahlliste  wäre sonst bestimmt gerne mitgefahren   

Schönen Gruß

Bernhard II


----------



## joscho (6. September 2007)

Hi Sonja,



soka70 schrieb:


> WE: Renate und evtl. Joscho aus Team III möchten eine Runde drehen. Da ich von 12 bis 13 Uhr noch einen sehr netten Termin habe, könnte ich gut ab ca. 14 Uhr!!!



Von welchem Tag redest Du denn?
Also Sonntag steht bei uns CTF auf dem Programm. Siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4029369&postcount=37. Wird bestimmt netter als letzten Sonntag. Samstag sind noch ein paar andere Dinge zu erledigen. Aber ein kleines Ründchen am Nachmittag geht bestimmt. Ist aber nichts geplant bisher.

Ciao...
joerg


----------



## inimtb (8. September 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, hört sich gut an! Wenn es konkret wird, sag` bitte früh genug Bescheid, damit ich ein wenig planen kann....



Hallo zusammen, die ich Euch sooooooo langen nicht gesehen habe , ich habe da mal eine Tour für donnerstags abend eingestellt.  Mal sehen, ob sie sich etablieren kann. Würde mich freuen. Sollten Tag und/oder Uhrzeit nicht passen, müssen wir mal "reden". Für mich erweist sich momentan jedoch der Donnerstag als optimal und vor 19 Uhr (Start Sieglinde) schaffe ich es wohl nicht .

Link zur Tour


----------



## inimtb (8. September 2007)

Diese Tour ist sicher auch zu empfehlen, allerdings ist die Anfahrt etwas weit und Annette ist sehr fit, so das die Geschwindigkeit der Tour nich ganz langsam ist.  Link zur Tour


----------



## Scaramouche (8. September 2007)

Wer fährt den am Sonntagnachmittag eine relativ flache Wohlfühltour? Ich bin die letzte Zeit konditionell, was  Höhenmeter betrifft,  ganz schwach.


----------



## inimtb (8. September 2007)

Hallo Lissy, ich möchte morgen auch fahren, wann wäre denn am nachmittag und wo der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (8. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo Lissy, ich möchte morgen auch fahren, wann wäre denn am nachmittag und wo der Treffpunkt?



Hallo Ines,

ab Mittag soll es trocken sein. Schlag was vor, ich komme.


----------



## inimtb (9. September 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Hallo Ines, ab Mittag soll es trocken sein. Schlag was vor, ich komme.



12 Uhr an der Sieglinde?


----------



## Race4Hills (9. September 2007)

Schaut doch mal wer da ist.

Bild des Monats september


----------



## Scaramouche (9. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde?



Krächz, schnief, Hallo Ines,
es ist wirklich der Wurm drin. Mich hat eine Erkältung erwischt . Das kann ich knicken. 

Damit wird sich dann auch noch meine Flachlandkondition in Luft auflösen


----------



## sibby08 (9. September 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal wer da ist.
> 
> Bild des Monats september


 
 Hab ich doch schon in dem für Frauen *und* Männer offenen Fred gewürdigt.
Hennef und Umgebung

Trotzdem nochmal  

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, die ich Euch sooooooo langen nicht gesehen habe , ich habe da mal eine Tour für donnerstags abend eingestellt.  Mal sehen, ob sie sich etablieren kann. ...Link zur Tour


 
Hallo Ines,

da Du nichts von expliziter Frauenrunde erwähnt hast (und Jens auch schon mit dabei ist), wir in unserer Umgebung alle Bäume und Waldgetier schon mit Vornamen und vertrautem "Du" anreden, werden sich Deiner Tour am Donnerstag, sofern gestattet, die derzeitige dürftige Anzahl der verfügbaren Mannen des TTL aufdrängen.

Wir gehen davon aus, dass Du vernünftiges Wetter bereitstellst  (mit Blick auf den derzeitigen Wetterweltuntergang vor meinem Fenster  ....) !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (10. September 2007)

Ich komme vielleicht auch dazu.
Fragen muss ich ja hier bei den Damen nicht mehr ob ich mit darf, denn ich bin ja im Besitz der


> *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung*


 Danke Karin !

Hoffentlich wird das Wetter gut.

Gruß
Sibby


----------



## inimtb (11. September 2007)

Ja, dann freu ich mich auf Euch . Und wo bleiben die Mädels


----------



## Kalinka (12. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Ja, dann freu ich mich auf Euch . Und wo bleiben die Mädels



Ich habe doch Angst im dunkeln!
Also das ist das üble am Winter, MTB im Dunkeln mag ich nicht!
Die Anmeldung sind natürlich verlockend, fast nur Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigungsbesitzer/Anwärter.
Ich denke mal über eine Anmeldung nach.

Aber wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Ist etwas geplant?


----------



## Kalinka (12. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Hallo Ines,
> da Du nichts von expliziter Frauenrunde ... ... werden sich Deiner Tour am Donnerstag, sofern gestattet, die derzeitige dürftige Anzahl der verfügbaren Mannen des TTL aufdrängen.


Ich schlage eine Fusion mit dem ebenfalls bröselnden TT vor. TTTTL oder TTLTT


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich schlage eine Fusion mit dem ebenfalls bröselnden TT vor. TTTTL oder TTLTT


 
Wir bröseln ja nicht, haben aber temporäre Unpäßlichkeiten: Die schnelle Abteilung des TTL schlägt sich abwechselnd im Gebirge oder bei Highspeed-Wettbewerben herum, die weniger schnelle Abteilung ist abwesenheitsgeschwächt. Vorschlag: Die zum TT inoffiziell zugehörigen Mädels schließen sich (fahrerisch und offiziell) dem TTL an  . 

Und zum TT: Kommt es darauf an, sind die Jungs doch (fast) alle da -> siehe Anmeldung zur Moseltour  .

Und Du, Karin, komm' mit! Ich bringe auch meine "Beam-me-up-Scott(t)i-Bratbeck-Lampe" mit, dann gibt es keine Dunkelheit und nichts, vor was man/frau Angst haben könnte.


----------



## inimtb (12. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Ist etwas geplant?



Jens und ich haben noch nichts geplant bzw. wollte Jens mit sienen Kollegen eine HCM-Tour machen, aber da hat bis jetzt erst einer zugesagt. Mal sehen.


----------



## soka70 (13. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Ja, dann freu ich mich auf Euch . Und wo bleiben die Mädels




Hier! Hier! Hier!

Liebe Ines, was sich bereits letzten Samstag andeutete, hat sich zu einer fetten Infektion (wurde Montag bereits für die gesamte Woche krankgeschrieben) entwickelt. Dummerweise war/bin ich wirklich richtig platt, versuche es heute mal mit einem leichten Spaziergang für erste .....

Denke mit nächstem Donnerstag wird es aufgrund Urlaubsvorbereitungen für meinen Sohn auf der einen Seite und meine eigenen auch nicht wirklich klappen. 

Aber nach dem See werde ich hoffentlich fit und motivert sein!!!!

Plane mal rein fahrtechnisch fürs WE lieber nichts, bevor ich wieder absagen muss.....

Wünsche euch heute Abend ganz viel Spaß! Finde die Idee eines festen Termins in der Heimat super !!! 

@ Kalinka: Steht unser Frauenspaßteam-WP-Traum für diesen Durchgang?!?!?!


----------



## Kalinka (13. September 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...hat sich zu einer fetten Infektion (wurde Montag bereits für die gesamte Woche krankgeschrieben) entwickelt. ...


Gute Besserung!!! 


soka70 schrieb:


> [email protected] Kalinka: Steht unser Frauenspaßteam-WP-Traum für diesen Durchgang?!?!?!


Also:

Ich   --> bin dabei, mit 20 Arbeitstagen/ Monat komme ich auf eine vorraussichtliche garantierte Stundenzahl 30 in diesem Winterpokal  
Maria--> denke ist auch dabei
Renate?
Sonja?
Ines?


----------



## inimtb (13. September 2007)

War eine super Tour heute mit lauter netten Jungs . Wir sind den HCM gefahren und Jens und ich hatten dann 35 km 550 hm und 2:45 Fahrzeit auf dem Tacho.

Liebe Sonja, Dir gute Besserung!!!!!

Liebe Karin, wenn Ihr am Sonntag fahrt, dann bin ich gern dabei.

Winterpokal --> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

So, jetzt aber schnell unter die Dusche.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. September 2007)

Die "Eröffnungstour" der zukünftigen wöchentlichen "Frauen-/Männermitteilnahmesonderausnahmegenehmigungsinhaber - Runden" war eine erfolgreiche, schön flüssig gefahrene sorgfältige Auswahl von Trails und Wege im in mir absolut unbekannten Hennefer Umland. 
Der Anteil der weiblichen Teilnahmeberechtigten (heute: eine) könnte allerdings noch wesentlich erhöht werden . Also, Mädels.....  !

Ich wünsche dem nun wöchentlich geplanten Event viel Erfolg, ein langes Bestehen, rege Teilnahme - ich schaue gerne wieder einmal vorbei, auch wenn die Anfahrtstrecke recht lang ist. Dank an Ines und Jens fürs Guiden  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (13. September 2007)

Ha, ich war schon unter der Dusche   

Eure Tour hat mir super gut gefallen   

und den HCM-Trail find ich genial   

vielen Dank für den tollen Abend

Gruß aus Brühl  
Gerd


----------



## sibby08 (13. September 2007)

Hallo Ines,

war eine schöne, von Frau geführte Männerrunde. Mal schauen ob wir es hin bekommen den Donnerstag zu etablieren.
 
Gruß
Udo


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2007)

Moin meine Mädels,

heute um 12 bei der Bäckerin, eine kurze "Mädchentour" für malate, müde und zeitknappe Fräuleins in kleinster Runde ziellos durchs 7Gebirge.
Ruft mich einfach an.


----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2007)

gesagt getan...3/5 des Frauenspaßteam und einer, der sich die Runde mit ner Runde im Petersbergterassenkaffee erkaufte, startete um 12:02.
Planlos, aber nicht ohne das Ziel aus den Augen und dem Navi zu verlieren, waren es am Ende knapp 500 Hm.
Schön wars!!!

Teilnehmer und Guides:

Maria
Herman
Ines
Karin


----------



## sibby08 (18. September 2007)

Hallo Ines,
bei mir wird es diese Woche nichts. Wir stehen kurz vor Saison start und haben für Donnerstag Training angesetzt. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß
Udo


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (20. September 2007)

Hallo Inis, hallo Jens,

leider schaffe ich es heute nicht  
sorry das ich so knapp absage  

c.u.  Gerd


----------



## Race4Hills (20. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr Beiden,

schade, dann müssen wir wohl alleine fahren und werden die Tour auf Morgen Vormittag legen, denn da haben Ines und ich frei.

Euch noch einen schönen Abend

Gruss jens


----------



## inimtb (20. September 2007)

Wäre das nicht was für uns? Tour am 03.10.2007 mit Annette alias Miss Neandertal

Und hier die Tour am nächsten Donnerstag abend: Regelmäßige Tour mit Ines und Jens


----------



## Miss Neandertal (20. September 2007)

Hallo Ines und Jens,

danke, dass du für mich Werbung machst. Genau, kommt doch alle vorbei - wird ein netter Tag. Jürgen wird dann was für die Männer anbieten!!

Freue mich, dass ihr euch schon zum 13. 10. eingetragen habt - ihr werdet staunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. September 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht was für uns? Tour am 03.10.2007 mit Annette alias Miss Neandertal


Wäre ich gerne mit dabei...machst Du Annette klar auf was sie sich dann einläßt?



inimtb schrieb:


> Und hier die Tour am nächsten Donnerstag abend: Regelmäßige Tour mit Ines und Jens


Auch da passe ich, weil bei mir Familienkaffee stattfindet. Und ich bin froh wieder eine Nachtfahrt schwänzen zu dürfen


----------



## Tazz (20. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Auch da passe ich, weil bei mir Familienkaffee stattfindet. Und ich bin froh wieder eine Nachtfahrt schwänzen zu dürfen




Tze Tze Tze ........................... so ist das also  deswegen neulich Umgezogen


----------



## schwarzfahrerx4 (20. September 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Beiden,
> 
> schade, dann müssen wir wohl alleine fahren und werden die Tour auf Morgen Vormittag legen, denn da haben Ines und ich frei.
> 
> ...



... vormittags ist es auch viel heller   

Leider hab´ich nächsten Do und auch am 03.10. ungünstige 
Schichten  

... aber es kommen auch wieder bessere Tage  

Viel Spaß morgen 
Gruß aus Brühl   Gerd


----------



## Miss Neandertal (21. September 2007)

Hallo Kalinka,

auf was muss ich mich denn einlassen  
Bin recht anpassungsfähig - sei es langsam oder schnell, leicht oder schwierig.

Was willst du haben 

Komm ruhig vorbei, nimm weitere Frauen mit und lasst euch überraschen.
Bisher sind alle heil und glücklich von dieser Tour zurückgekommen.


----------



## Kalinka (24. September 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Kalinka,
> 
> auf was muss ich mich denn einlassen
> Bin recht anpassungsfähig - sei es langsam oder schnell, leicht oder schwierig.
> ...



Gut...bin angemeldet und bringe warscheinlich redfreaggle mit.
Wir reisen nur bei Regenwarscheinlichkeit unter 30% an.

*Hallo Spaßfrauen...wer kommt noch mit? *
Bis dann


----------



## Harnas (25. September 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...


Ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (26. September 2007)

Harnas schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei!



Ich bin am 03.10. und beim Winterpokal dabei


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2007)

Karin,
alles gute zum Geburtstag!

http://javascript<b></b>:showSmilie('baloon.gif','');*




**

*




Gruß
Sibby


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2007)

*Liebe Karin: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!* 

*Regenwetter bringt am Hochzeitstag Glück, da wird es am Geburtstag auch nicht anders sein  . Davon gaaaanz viel und von allem, was Du mir wünschst, das Doppelte, dann dürfte das nächste Lebensjahr recht annehmbar werden  .*

*- Danke Sibby für den Hinweis (unter Männern schreibt man nicht in rosa) -*


----------



## Cheetah (27. September 2007)

Für Karin schreib auch in Pink, und natürlich auch in ihrer Lieblingsschrift:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Karin!​


----------



## Giom (27. September 2007)

Hey Karin,

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!!!!!!!!!

Viele Grüß
Guillaume


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *- Danke Sibby für den Hinweis (unter Männern schreibt man nicht in rosa) -*


 
... ich weiß doch worauf Frau steht  . Schließlich bin ich im Besitz der


> *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung*


Das gilt nicht nur fürs mitfahren, auch die Feinheiten wollen beachtet sein  .


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2007)

Wow  ist das Jahr schon wieder rum 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum soundsovielten 


und laß Dich reich Beschenken   



Gruß Renate


----------



## Scaramouche (27. September 2007)

Liebe Karin,

auch von mir alles Gute zum  Geburtstag 

Lass Dich reich


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. September 2007)

Wenn auch nachträglich, liebe Karin: herzliche Glückwünsche aus Bensberg sendet Dir Dein SwissX-Guide-Team   

Ride On!
Holger und Stefan


----------



## Miss Neandertal (30. September 2007)

Hallo Karin und Ines,   

Schön, dass ihr am MI dabei seid. Was ist mit euren Männern - wollen die nicht zeitgleich bei Jürgen mitfahren??? - Kaffeeeklatsch ist dann gemeinsam!    

@ Karin Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich - komme gerade aus der Pfalz und lese erst jetzt alle Nachrichten ! Pfälzer MTB-Park lohnt sich übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (1. Oktober 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Karin und Ines,
> 
> Schön, dass ihr am MI dabei seid. Was ist mit euren Männern - wollen die nicht zeitgleich bei Jürgen mitfahren??? - Kaffeeeklatsch ist dann gemeinsam!
> 
> @ Karin Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich - komme gerade aus der Pfalz und lese erst jetzt alle Nachrichten ! Pfälzer MTB-Park lohnt sich übrigens


Ich bin im Moment etwas angeschlagen...tja, ich bin halt doch zu alt für Party. Sollte sich die Krankheit entscheiden, eine zu werden, muss ich einen Rückzieher machen, aber das entscheide ich morgen. Vielleicht pflegt Uwe mich ja gesund.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Miss Neandertal (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

Ines hat mich neulich gefragt, ob ich mit euch zusammmen den Winterpokal machen möchte. Also, falls noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, wäre ich dabei   

Wann beginnt das alles eigentlich 




Für morgen haben wir Glück mit dem Wetter - Wolken mit Sonne, aber ohne Regen sind gemeldet!!!


----------



## inimtb (2. Oktober 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Ines hat mich neulich gefragt, ob ich mit euch zusammmen den Winterpokal machen möchte. Also, falls noch ein Plätzchen frei ist, wäre ich dabei



Da müssen wir mal im Organisationsteam nachfragen, leider sind die Teams auf 5 Teilnehmer(innen) begrenztund im Frauenspaßteam wollen alle wieder mitmachen.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo liebe Power-Mädels   

inimtb - Ines
Harnas - Renate
Kalinka - Karin

es war mit euch ein richtig schöner und netter Tag entlang meines "MTB-Klassikers" 
Nach dem Motto "Gemeinsam sind wir stark" haben wir alles bestens gemeistert und fast alle Wurzeln und glitschigen Steine platt gemacht!

Es hat mich sehr gefreut, dass ihr mal zu mir/uns nach D-dorf gekommen seid und sichtlich erstaunt gewesen seid, wie viel Hügel und Waldwege wir hier haben - ja, ja 

Hoffe, dass wir bald wieder eine Runde drehen


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass wir bald wieder eine Runde drehen



Schön war es, gut daß wir uns durch die Bildung einer Fahrgemeinschaft gegenseitig aus der Unmotiviertheit gezogen haben.
ES HAT SICH GELOHNT!

Danke Anette


----------



## Harnas (4. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Anette  

Es war wirklich eine sehr sehr sehr schöne Runde  
Die Fahrt hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt, und wenn wir die Tour dann mal im Trockenen fahren, schaffen wir auch noch die letzten Steine, Treppen und Wurzeln  

Vielen Dank noch mal


----------



## inimtb (5. Oktober 2007)

Nun will ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben. Es war eine super Tour, hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Danke an Annette, Karin und Renate. Maria und Sonja und Ihr anderen Frauen - wir vermissen Euch!


----------



## inimtb (6. Oktober 2007)

Wer kommt mit auf eine lustige Tour? Oder muss ich mich wieder alleine einsam freuen? Nehme auch gerne Alternativvorschläge entgegen.


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Ines,

ich glaube, dass du schon etwas konkreter werden musst.  Wir würden sonst gerne runter kommen, aber wir testen morgen nochmal die "Elfringhauser Schweiz" für nächste Woche  

Euch viel Spaß morgen, alleine oder mit anderen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (14. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe keine Lust wieder alleine zu biken. Fährt heute noch jemand (Level leicht) im Raum Bonn?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (14. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mädels,  

biete am 27.10.07 um 10:45 ab D-dorf-Gerresheim eine schöne, lockere Runde mit Kaffeeklatsch an. 
Würde mich freuen, wenn die ein oder andere dabei sein würde.


----------



## Race4Hills (14. Oktober 2007)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> biete am 27.10.07 um 10:45 ab D-dorf-Gerresheim eine schöne, lockere Runde mit Kaffeeklatsch an.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn die ein oder andere dabei sein würde.



Da ist Schwiegermutter zu Besuch, sonst gern.


----------



## inimtb (14. Oktober 2007)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Da ist Schwiegermutter zu Besuch, sonst gern.



Huch....Ich war noch als Jens angemeldet...


----------



## inimtb (14. Oktober 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust wieder alleine zu biken. Fährt heute noch jemand (Level leicht) im Raum Bonn?



Habs leider nicht gelesen...Bin auch alleine gefahren...leicht.
Ruf doch nächstes mal an.


----------



## Kalinka (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

wir haben noch einen Ü-50-Gutschein offen.
Was ist mit dem 03.11. in der Beethoven-Halle. Wer könnte? Soll ich die Jubilarin mal fragen? Sollte der Winterpokal da schon laufen...ich halte abzappeln für eine alternative Sportart.

Renate??
Karin kann
Ines ??
Sonja ??

PS: bin am WE in Straßburg, lasst Euch Zeit mit der Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (18. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem 03.11. in der Beethoven-Halle.
> Renate??
> Karin kann
> Ines ??
> Sonja ??



Ines könnte an dem Termin. Vielleicht fahren wir vorher noch eine Runde, schlafen dann bis 23 Uhr und dann gehts los? Ich habe schon ewig nicht mehr die Nacht zum Tag gemacht...


----------



## soka70 (22. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> wir haben noch einen Ü-50-Gutschein offen.
> Was ist mit dem 03.11. in der Beethoven-Halle. Wer könnte? Soll ich die Jubilarin mal fragen? Sollte der Winterpokal da schon laufen...ich halte abzappeln für eine alternative Sportart.
> ...



Hallo liebes FrauenSpaßTeam!

Bin am 03. nachmittags zu einem Geburtsagskaffee (Biken kann ich dann leider nicht) und abends zu einer Einweihungsparty eingeladen. Dies alles hält mich aber nicht davon ab, gegen 23 Uhr in Bonn aufzuschlagen und gemeinsam mit euch abzuzappeln! 

Wäre demnach dabei, wenn auch später!

WE biken?!?!?! Zufällig irgendwas geplant?!?!?! 

@Ines: Donnerstag, Hennef bei Nacht (und Kälte), fahrt Ihr Zwei????


----------



## inimtb (23. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Ines: Donnerstag, Hennef bei Nacht (und Kälte), fahrt Ihr Zwei????



Hallo Sonja,

in dieser Woche findet die Tour am *Mittwoch* statt - siehe Termine. Leider kann Jens nicht, aber ich hoffe, Waldbär alias Stefan und seine Freundin Barbara fahren noch mit. Wenn sich niemand anmeldet, dann muss die Tour leider ausfallen und ich kann keine 1000 kcal. verbrennen, denn nachts alleine - das geht gar nicht. Komm doch mit.


----------



## soka70 (23. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> in dieser Woche findet die Tour am *Mittwoch* statt - siehe Termine. . Komm doch mit.




Hi Ines, 

kann morgen Abend leider nicht, Kollegiumsessen!!!! Als neues Mitglied in der Schulgemeinschaft sollte ich da hin, sorry!!!

Falls Du fährst, wünsche ich Dir/Euch auf alle Fälle viel Spaß!

@Kalinka: Sollen wir nun Karten für den 03.11. ordern oder nicht? Was sagt denn die Bäckerin????

Lese so allgemein gar nix vom Winterpokal (Aufforderungen zur Teambildung etc.) Findet der denn überhaupt in dieser Wintersaison statt????

Weiß wer was?


----------



## püzz (23. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> in dieser Woche findet die Tour am *Mittwoch* statt - siehe Termine. Leider kann Jens nicht, aber ich hoffe, Waldbär alias Stefan und seine Freundin Barbara fahren noch mit. Wenn sich niemand anmeldet, dann muss die Tour leider ausfallen und ich kann keine 1000 kcal. verbrennen, denn nachts alleine - das geht gar nicht. Komm doch mit.



Hi Ines,
würde ja auch gerne mal in die Nacht biken, muss mir aber erst noch ne Lampe und ne warme Buxe kaufen.  
Vielleicht nächste Woche...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Tazz (23. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!!
> 
> Also:
> 
> ...



Guck mal Sonja  da war die Aufforderung für euer Team ............................. 
Das muß in der Zeit deines Untertauchens gewesen sein  

Ich glaube es gibt euch diesen WP auch wieder 
Lg Renate


----------



## Kalinka (24. Oktober 2007)

Tazz schrieb:


> Guck mal Sonja  da war die Aufforderung für euer Team .............................
> Das muß in der Zeit deines Untertauchens gewesen sein
> 
> Ich glaube es gibt euch diesen WP auch wieder
> Lg Renate



Danke Renate...suchste Du nen Job als Sekretärin??? Geringe Bezahlung, schlechte und unvorhersehbare Arbeitszeiten, selber Mitbringen des Arbeitsmaterials und Arbeitskleidung...wir bieten alles was der Arbeitsmarkt eben so bietet.


----------



## Kalinka (24. Oktober 2007)

Also Mädels,

am 03.11. können 4/5 Ladys zur Ü50. Renate äußerte sich noch nicht.
Ines, Karin, Maria, Sonja können und wollen.
Ich würde Karten für alle besorgen...außer für Sonja, da sie später kommt.
Wie schaut es aus? Tun wir es?


----------



## Tazz (24. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke Renate...suchste Du nen Job als Sekretärin??? Geringe Bezahlung, schlechte und unvorhersehbare Arbeitszeiten, selber Mitbringen des Arbeitsmaterials und Arbeitskleidung...wir bieten alles was der Arbeitsmarkt eben so bietet.



Ämmm .............................

*NÖ   *
sorry bin leider schon hoffnungslos Überbezahlt und hab dennoch Luft zum spammen


----------



## inimtb (25. Oktober 2007)

püzz schrieb:


> Hi Ines,
> würde ja auch gerne mal in die Nacht biken, muss mir aber erst noch ne Lampe und ne warme Buxe kaufen.
> Vielleicht nächste Woche...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, das wäre super. Bin gestern nicht gefahren und heute habe ich die Tour mangels Beteiligung ebenfalls gelöscht, denn wie gesagt - im Dunkeln alleine - das geht gar nicht. Da wird eben wieder Extremcouching betrieben und zu- an statt abgenommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre super. Bin gestern nicht gefahren und heute habe ich die Tour mangels Beteiligung ebenfalls gelöscht, denn wie gesagt - im Dunkeln alleine - das geht gar nicht. Da wird eben wieder Extremcouching betrieben und zu- an statt abgenommen.


 
Auch wenn Du ja noch zunehmen darfst, hier wäre ein Alternativprogramm gegen Einsamkeit im Dunkeln und von Hennef aus schnell zu erreichen  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5345


----------



## soka70 (25. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also Mädels,
> 
> am 03.11. können 4/5 Ladys zur Ü50. Renate äußerte sich noch nicht.
> Ines, Karin, Maria, Sonja können und wollen.
> ...



JAAAAA!!!!!

Besorge mir ne Karte und komme nach! Wäre nett, wenn eine ihr Handy mitnehmen könnte, sonst irre ich hoffnunglos einsam und verloren durch die Weiten der Beethovenhalle ....

Freue mich!

@ Ines: Nächste Woche: 1000 kcal hört sich gut an!  Aber bitte nicht Mittwoch (muss da schon wieder feiern)! Donnerstagabend oder Spätnachmittag oder bereits ab Mittags (da ja Feiertag ist) ?!?!?


----------



## inimtb (28. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Ines: Nächste Woche: 1000 kcal hört sich gut an!  Aber bitte nicht Mittwoch (muss da schon wieder feiern)! Donnerstagabend oder Spätnachmittag oder bereits ab Mittags (da ja Feiertag ist) ?!?!?



Donnerstags geht bei mir leider nicht mehr, da gehe ich jetzt immer mit Renate zum Sport (Aerobic, GymnastiK usw.). Nightride am Mittwoch. Siehe Touren. Aber am Donnerstag ist ja frei, da können wir dann im hellen fahren???????


----------



## inimtb (28. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Renate äußerte sich noch nicht.



Renate und ich kommen zusammen!!! Bitte Karten besorgen.


----------



## inimtb (28. Oktober 2007)

Wer meldet uns denn zum Winterpokal an? Am 05.11. gehts los!!!


----------



## inimtb (28. Oktober 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auch wenn Du ja noch zunehmen darfst, hier wäre ein Alternativprogramm gegen Einsamkeit im Dunkeln und von Hennef aus schnell zu erreichen  : http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5345



Diesmal wars mir zu weit, komme aber auf jeden Fall gelegentlich mal mit.


----------



## Scaramouche (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Mädels (und Frauenversteher)

was macht ihr wenn an eurem Bike was zu reparieren ist? Habt ihr alle einen persönlichen Mechaniker?

Meinen platten Reifen wechseln bekomme ich grade noch hin - aber dann...?
Und da ich in Zukunft ohne persönlichen Mechaniker auskommen muß, ist es an der Zeit dazu zulernen!
Kennt jemand einen Bike-Coach?


----------



## soka70 (28. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Donnerstags geht bei mir leider nicht mehr, da gehe ich jetzt immer mit Renate zum Sport (Aerobic, GymnastiK usw.). Nightride am Mittwoch. Siehe Touren. Aber am Donnerstag ist ja frei, da können wir dann im hellen fahren???????



Hi Ines,

Mittwochabend bin ich schon verplant, sorry! Donnerstag habe ich evtl. ne Tour mit TEam 3 angedacht, ist aber auch noch nix in trockenen Tüchern! Auf alle Fälle sehen wir uns ja am 03.11., freue mich schon!

Denke doch, dass Karin Kalinka unser Frauenspaßteam anmeldet, oder?????

Bis ganz bald,


----------



## sibby08 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ines,
Sorry das ich Dich erst so spät erkannt habe auf der Brücke an der Sieglinde, ich war einfach zu schnell und Du auch noch Inkognito (also ohne Helm und Bikekleidung)  .

@ Scaramouche:
Setz einfach hier im Frauentreff einen Hilferuf ab wenn Du akut Hilfe brauchst, glaub mir der wird erhört  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (29. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Ines, ... Donnerstag habe ich evtl. ne Tour mit TEam 3 angedacht, ist aber auch noch nix in trockenen Tüchern!


 Kann man die Außenstelle Hennef noch erweitern


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2007)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels (und Frauenversteher)
> 
> was macht ihr wenn an eurem Bike was zu reparieren ist? Habt ihr alle einen persönlichen Mechaniker?
> 
> ...



Also, ich werde lieblos gezwungen gefälligst alles selber zu machen!

Nein, im Ernst...Uwe erklärt mir alles, aber Finger mache ich mir selber schmutzig. Zahnkränze, Ritzelpacket, Speichen und Bremsbeläge wechseln alles schon gelernt und es ist kein Hexenwerk. Aber immer in seiner Werkstatt, da er alles an nötigem Werkzeug hat (und auch in der Regel mal schauen kann).
Wenn was Akutes ansteht einfach mal posten, da lässt sich ein Coching vielleicht arangieren.

LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (29. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Renate und ich kommen zusammen!!! Bitte Karten besorgen.



Habe mir heute eine Karte besorgt, da ich ja erst später zu Euch komme!!!! Bitte eine ihr Handy zwecks Verständigung mitnehmen!?!?!?!?!

Lissy überlegt auch sich uns anzuschließen, wäre schön, wenn`s klappt!

Dann legen wir mal einen fetzigen Schwof aufs Parkett! Super, freue mich!!!

@ Karin: Wann meldest Du uns an????


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute eine Karte besorgt, da ich ja erst später zu Euch komme!!!! Bitte eine ihr Handy zwecks Verständigung mitnehmen!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Lissy überlegt auch sich uns anzuschließen, wäre schön, wenn`s klappt!
> 
> ...



Also:
Karten für Renate, Maria, Ines und mich besorge ich heute, wenn ich meine Eltern besuche. Sollte Lissy mitkommen, sollte sie auch eine Karte im Vorverkauf besorgen, da frau an der Abendkasse anstehen muss. SU, Bonner straße in der Druckertankstelle gegenüber der Aral gibt es die z.B.
Wir treffen und um 22:00 Uhr am/im Eingangsbreich. Wer sich unerwartet verspätet wird um 22:30...23:00...23:30 am/im Eingangsbreich gesucht.
Freu mich auf Euch!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi Mädels,

SpaßFrauenTeam findet ihr http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/all?page=5
Bitte Antrag stellen und ab gehen die wilden Lucys!


----------



## inimtb (30. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> *Spaß*FrauenTeam findet ihr http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/all?page=5
> Bitte Antrag stellen und ab gehen die wilden Lucys!


 
So So - noch mehr Spaß also . habe mich angemeldet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (30. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, ich werde lieblos gezwungen gefälligst alles selber zu machen!
> 
> Nein, im Ernst...Uwe erklärt mir alles, aber Finger mache ich mir selber schmutzig. Zahnkränze, Ritzelpacket, Speichen und Bremsbeläge wechseln alles schon gelernt und es ist kein Hexenwerk. Aber immer in seiner Werkstatt, da er alles an nötigem Werkzeug hat (und auch in der Regel mal schauen kann).
> Wenn was Akutes ansteht einfach mal posten, da lässt sich ein Coching vielleicht arangieren.
> ...


 
Also, wir machem am besten mal einen Workshop  unter Anleitung von meinem privaten Mechaniker , aber bei den vielen Rädern...  Wir lernen u.a.
Rad-aus und Einbau mit Schlauchwechsel und -reparatur, Bremsbeläge wechseln, Züge wechseln, Kette wechseln und reparieren, Rizelpaket demontieren und montieren. Weitere Wünsche?  
Das ganze findet in der nächsten Zukunft an einem Wochentag abends bei uns im Keller statt.  
Außerdem wird eine Liste erstellt, was an Werkzeug benötigt wird und von Euch angeschafft werden muss, denn ohne grifbereit liegendes Werkzeug macht es keinen Spaß.  
Meldet Euch doch mal, wenn Ihr Interesse daran hättet und nennt einen Wochentag, an dem es Euch am besten passen würde.


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also, wir machem am besten mal einen Workshop  unter Anleitung von meinem privaten Mechaniker , aber bei den vielen Rädern...  Wir lernen u.a.
> Rad-aus und Einbau mit Schlauchwechsel und -reparatur, Bremsbeläge wechseln, Züge wechseln, Kette wechseln und reparieren, Rizelpaket demontieren und montieren. Weitere Wünsche?
> Das ganze findet in der nächsten Zukunft an einem Wochentag abends bei uns im Keller statt.
> Außerdem wird eine Liste erstellt, was an Werkzeug benötigt wird und von Euch angeschafft werden muss, denn ohne grifbereit liegendes Werkzeug macht es keinen Spaß.
> Meldet Euch doch mal, wenn Ihr Interesse daran hättet und nennt einen Wochentag, an dem es Euch am besten passen würde.


Also, weiß den Jensi schon von seinem Glück? Ich komme nur, wenns es nicht zu viele werden, denn ich hab ja nen Coach. Aber die Idee ist toll und superlieb. Mir macht die Schrauberei ja rein beruflich schon Spaß .
Nur Mut Ladys....alles easy! Aäh, fast alles...wer zentriert meinen Reifen nach Speichenwechsel neu?...bin zu doof!


----------



## püzz (30. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also, wir machem am besten mal einen Workshop  unter Anleitung von meinem privaten Mechaniker , aber bei den vielen Rädern...  Wir lernen u.a.
> Rad-aus und Einbau mit Schlauchwechsel und -reparatur, Bremsbeläge wechseln, Züge wechseln, Kette wechseln und reparieren, Rizelpaket demontieren und montieren. Weitere Wünsche?
> Das ganze findet in der nächsten Zukunft an einem Wochentag abends bei uns im Keller statt.
> Außerdem wird eine Liste erstellt, was an Werkzeug benötigt wird und von Euch angeschafft werden muss, denn ohne grifbereit liegendes Werkzeug macht es keinen Spaß.
> Meldet Euch doch mal, wenn Ihr Interesse daran hättet und nennt einen Wochentag, an dem es Euch am besten passen würde.



äääh, kann ich da auch meine Frau vorbeischicken, damit ich dann endlich mal eine private Mechanikerin habe, die mir bei technischen Problemen weiter hilft?

Stevie


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also, wir machem am besten mal einen Workshop  unter Anleitung von meinem privaten Mechaniker  ...



Wenn Lissy schlau ist, stellt sie ihr Rad zur Verfügung  Erspart Ihr  'ne Menge Arbeit und Kosten ...


----------



## soka70 (30. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> SpaßFrauenTeam findet ihr http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/all?page=5
> Bitte Antrag stellen und ab gehen die wilden Lucys!



..erledigt...! 

Bald gehts los....


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> ..erledigt...!
> 
> Bald gehts los....



Auch erledigt, nur Renate fehlt noch.

Renate, Renate, Renate?!

Karten für U-50 sind auch besorgt.

Freu mich aufs Abzappeln und auf den Pokal mit Euch!


----------



## Cheetah (30. Oktober 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Auch erledigt, nur Renate fehlt noch.
> 
> Renate, Renate, Renate?!
> 
> ...



Renate wird sich morgen melden, keine Angst


----------



## Scaramouche (30. Oktober 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn Lissy schlau ist, stellt sie ihr Rad zur Verfügung  Erspart Ihr  'ne Menge Arbeit und Kosten ...



Super, das ist ja die Idee 
Danke Andreas


----------



## Scaramouche (30. Oktober 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Also, wir machem am besten mal einen Workshop  unter Anleitung von meinem privaten Mechaniker , aber bei den vielen Rädern...  Wir lernen u.a.
> Rad-aus und Einbau mit Schlauchwechsel und -reparatur, Bremsbeläge wechseln, Züge wechseln, Kette wechseln und reparieren, Rizelpaket demontieren und montieren. Weitere Wünsche?
> Das ganze findet in der nächsten Zukunft an einem Wochentag abends bei uns im Keller statt.
> Außerdem wird eine Liste erstellt, was an Werkzeug benötigt wird und von Euch angeschafft werden muss, denn ohne grifbereit liegendes Werkzeug macht es keinen Spaß.
> Meldet Euch doch mal, wenn Ihr Interesse daran hättet und nennt einen Wochentag, an dem es Euch am besten passen würde.



Da bin ich dabei. Ich kann Montags und Freitags am besten. Falls es ein anderer Wochentag wird, versuche ich es trotzdem einzurichten.

Noch eins - vielen Dank.


----------



## Harnas (30. Oktober 2007)

*Ich bin jetzt auch dabei!*

Der Winterpokal kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2007)

So auch die *Spaßfrauen* fliegen wieder in bekannter Formation beim WP:

Sonja = soka70   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ines = inimtb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Reanate = Harnas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Karin = Kalinka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maria = TheBody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bleiben wir das einzige reine Frauenteam der Region? Gut, dann sind wir ja automatisch


----------



## sibby08 (9. November 2007)

@Ines:
Darf Man(n) morgen auch mit fahren  ?
Ich könnte Euch dann auch ein paar schöne Wege oberhalb des Pleis-/Hanfbachtals zeigen. Natürlich nur wenn Du noch nichts festes an Route geplant hast.


----------



## inimtb (9. November 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> @Ines:
> Darf Man(n) morgen auch mit fahren  ?
> Ich könnte Euch dann auch ein paar schöne Wege oberhalb des Pleis-/Hanfbachtals zeigen. Natürlich nur wenn Du noch nichts festes an Route geplant hast.



Hattest Du nicht schon die offizielle Freigabe erlangt. Aber es *muss* leicht sein.


----------



## Harnas (9. November 2007)

Ich hab mich auch eingetragen   

Freu mich schon, bis dann


----------



## sibby08 (9. November 2007)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hattest Du nicht schon die offizielle Freigabe erlangt. Aber es *muss* leicht sein.


 
Ja schon aber ich frage lieber mal nach. Hätte ja sein können das Ihr Frauen mal unter Euch sein wollt  .
Ob ich nun Morgen Mitfahre mache ich vom Wetter abhängig. Habe gerade mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut, übel, übel


----------



## Udo1 (10. November 2007)

Hallo Udo,


sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja schon aber ich frage lieber mal nach. Hätte ja sein können das Ihr Frauen mal unter Euch sein wollt  .
> Ob ich nun Morgen Mitfahre mache ich vom Wetter abhängig. Habe gerade mal den Wetterbericht angeschaut, übel, übel


ich hoffe doch, das Du mit den netten Damen gefahren bist  und für das Team einige WP-Punkte eingefahren hast? 
Gruß den netten Damen des "MTB-Frauentreffs" aus Merseburg. 
Auch bei mir wird morgen der 11.11. mit schwer erkämften Kölsch und kölschen Liedern gefeiert .
Euch allen viel Spaß beim morgigen Tag.


----------



## sibby08 (11. November 2007)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> ich hoffe doch, das Du mit den netten Damen gefahren bist und für das Team einige WP-Punkte eingefahren hast?
> Gruß den netten Damen des "MTB-Frauentreffs" aus Merseburg.
> ...


 
Ne leider nicht. Das Wetter konntest Du gestern und heute komplett vergessen. Bin dann kurzendschlossen nach Adenau zum Specialized Händler meines Vertrauens gefahren und habe dort immerhin in einer kurzen Trockenphase mal ne Runde mit dem 2008er Modell gedreht  .


----------



## Kalinka (23. November 2007)

Hallo Mädels,

kriegen wir noch ne Tour gemeinsam hin??
Steht was an am WE?
LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (23. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> kriegen wir noch ne Tour gemeinsam hin??
> Steht was an am WE?
> ...



Sieht leider schlecht bei mir aus! 

Irgendwann schaffen wir es bestimmt....

Treffen wir uns eigentlich wieder irgendwo zum Glühweinstemmen als Team? 

Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes WE und fahrt viele Punkte ein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (24. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> kriegen wir noch ne Tour gemeinsam hin??
> Steht was an am WE?
> ...



Bei mir ist diese WE  bis Mittwoch Familie angesagt. Die kommen von weit her und da ist leider nicht an Sport zu denken.
An den nächsten beiden WE bin ich an der rauhen See im Urlaub  und mache leider auch kaum Punkte... Ich wünsche Euch bis dahin alles Liebe und viel Spaß beim Sport.


----------



## Kalinka (25. November 2007)

Egal, Hauptsache Du hast Spaß und Dir gehts gut!!!


----------



## Kalinka (27. November 2007)

Also, ich bin wirklich kein Hundehasserâ¦ ich mag Hunde wirklich sehr gerneâ¦
Aber ein bis zweimal pro Woche von unangeleinten Hunden vom Rad gebellt zu werden, das *nervt*.
Heute Morgen auf der StraÃe (nicht etwa am Rad/FuÃweg am Rhein), war es wieder so weit.
Schon von weitem sah ich den Hund etwa 15 m entfernt vom Frauchen. â Na, die wird den doch, wenn sie ihn nicht anleint im Griff haben!â dachte ich und rollte weiter. 
Pustekuchen, sobald ich auf gleicher HÃ¶he war wie der KÃ¶ter, raste der schon lautstark bellend mitten auf die StraÃe auf mich zu. Also wÃ¤re das im Dunklen passiert, dann hÃ¤tte ich vor Schreck so stark gebremst, dass ich Ã¼ber den Lenker gegangen wÃ¤re.
Ich werde mir jetzt eine Rechtschutzversicherung besorgen, denn ich werde nicht immer so viel GlÃ¼ck haben. Irgendwann schmeiÃt mich so ein schlecht erzogenes Vieh von Rad und dann darf ich mich noch mit dem noch schlechter erzogenen Hundbesitzern rumschlagen.
Ach der Kommentar der Besitzerin zum Hund: âJa, bist Du denn verrÃ¼ckt?â *Na, der Hund wohl eher nicht!* Ich wurde Ã¼brigens keines Wortes gewÃ¼rdigtâ¦warum auchâ¦was habe ich auch auf der StraÃe zu suchen, wo der Hund so gerne Gassi geht.


----------



## sibby08 (27. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, ich bin wirklich kein Hundehasser ich mag Hunde wirklich sehr gerne
> Aber ein bis zweimal pro Woche von unangeleinten Hunden vom Rad gebellt zu werden, das *nervt*.
> Heute Morgen auf der Straße (nicht etwa am Rad/Fußweg am Rhein), war es wieder so weit.
> Schon von weitem sah ich den Hund etwa 15 m entfernt vom Frauchen.  Na, die wird den doch, wenn sie ihn nicht anleint im Griff haben! dachte ich und rollte weiter.
> ...


 
Da hast Du ja noch mal Glück gehabt.
Was ich gut an Deinen Ausführungen finde ist, dass nicht der Hund sondern der Besitzer das Übel ist. Alleine die Reaktion sagt (leider) alles.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. November 2007)

Eine (griffbereite) Dose "Pfefferspray" hilft nicht nur gegen nervende Hunde. Anschließend heulen die ungehobelten Hundehalter meist mit.

Bei der Rechtschutzversicherung musst Du aufpassen: Die meisten dienen nur zur Abwehr von Schadensersatzansprüchen Dritter, nicht aber zur Durchsetzung eigener.


----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2007)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Eine (griffbereite) Dose "Pfefferspray" hilft nicht nur gegen nervende Hunde. Anschließend heulen die ungehobelten Hundehalter meist mit.
> 
> Bei der Rechtschutzversicherung musst Du aufpassen: Die meisten dienen nur zur Abwehr von Schadensersatzansprüchen Dritter, nicht aber zur Durchsetzung eigener.



Das sind ja heftige Methoden, aber ich erwäge es durchaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2007)

Mädels, Weihnachtsmarkt! Glühwein! Met!
Sollen wir uns mal in SU treffen, um auf den Winterpokal zu trinken?
Wir wäre es nächste Woche Mo oder Di? Der Markt geht bis 20:00 Uhr, wenn wir uns um 18:00 Uhr treffen, geht das für Euch?


----------



## Kalinka (29. November 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, Weihnachtsmarkt! Glühwein! Met!
> Sollen wir uns mal in SU treffen, um auf den Winterpokal zu trinken?
> Wir wäre es nächste Woche Mo oder Di? Der Markt geht bis 20:00 Uhr, wenn wir uns um 18:00 Uhr treffen, geht das für Euch?



Oder besser übernächste Woche? Da ich keine Auto habe bis Mitte nächster Woche...gut für den WP 
Was ist mit Stammtisch? Renate kann ja Frank einsperren und selber kommen und den Rest gleich mitbringen! 
Ups, korrigiere SONJA IST ANGEMELDET! Ines entschuldigt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere...und Renate sucht noch den Schlüssel.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. November 2007)

Übernächste Woche könnte ich mir vorstellen, und es auch zeitlich schaffen, mit Ines mal auf einen Glühwein dazu zu stoßen.


----------



## Harnas (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben    

Ich würde den 8. 9. oder 10. Dezember vorschlagen, das sind jedenfalls die einzigen Tage, die ich Zeit hätte. Bin leider doch sehr eingespannt momentan  

Würde mich sehr freuen, euch endlich mal alle wieder zu sehen


----------



## Kalinka (3. Dezember 2007)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben
> 
> Ich würde den 8. 9. oder 10. Dezember vorschlagen, das sind jedenfalls die einzigen Tage, die ich Zeit hätte. Bin leider doch sehr eingespannt momentan
> 
> Würde mich sehr freuen, euch endlich mal alle wieder zu sehen



Also Mädels ,

wer kann und will am Montag, den 10.12.07 um 18:00 auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in SU sein? Der schließt um 20:00, dann können wir schön etwas schlendern und Met trinken. Andreas und Renate sollten können, ich auch, WER NOCH? Lissy, Ines, Sonja???


----------



## soka70 (3. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also Mädels ,
> 
> wer kann und will am Montag, den 10.12.07 um 18:00 auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in SU sein? Der schließt um 20:00, dann können wir schön etwas schlendern und Met trinken. Andreas und Renate sollten können, ich auch, WER NOCH? Lissy, Ines, Sonja???




... ich nicht!!! SORRY!!! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei... aber ich kann am 16.!!!!!!


----------



## Harnas (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall pünktlich zu sein. Wo treffen wir uns denn?


----------



## inimtb (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kann leider nicht. Aber ich kann am 16!!!


----------



## Kalinka (10. Dezember 2007)

Harnas schrieb:


> Ich versuche auf jeden Fall pünktlich zu sein. Wo treffen wir uns denn?



Hallo Renate,

gar nicht, weil Du die einzige bist, die noch kann. Andreas und seine Ines hatten noch Interesse, sonst konnte keiner. Außerdem soll das Wertter so schlecht bleiben...das ist doof für Weihnachtsmarkt. SMSse Dir noch zur Sicherheit.
LG
Karin


----------



## Kalinka (13. Dezember 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hier geht es zur Glühweinsaisonabschlusstour
> 
> Termin



Mädels, wär das nix???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (15. Dezember 2007)

HAllo Mädels, wie sieht es heute und/oder morgen mit eine kleinen Tour (so 2 Stunden) aus? Dachte so an irgendwas zwischen 11 und 14 Uhr.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Dezember 2007)

*Samstag, 22.12.07 13 Uhr Sieglinde*
Mädels, bleibt es dabei??
Ich werde da sein und irgendeiner Guidöse folgen.


----------



## inimtb (21. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Samstag, 22.12.07 13 Uhr Sieglinde*
> Mädels, bleibt es dabei??
> Ich werde da sein und irgendeiner Guidöse folgen.



Ich bin auch dabei. Dauer der Tour sollte ca. 2 Stunden sein.


----------



## soka70 (21. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Samstag, 22.12.07 13 Uhr Sieglinde*
> Mädels, bleibt es dabei??
> Ich werde da sein und irgendeiner Guidöse folgen.




JAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!

Sonst noch wer Lust? (sich unserem Tempo anzuschließen)
Denke so an Sibby, wingover, cheetah, sun909......


----------



## Kalinka (21. Dezember 2007)

soka70 schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> Sonst noch wer Lust? (sich unserem Tempo anzuschließen)
> Denke so an Sibby, wingover, cheetah, sun909......



Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung nicht vergessen, Jungs! 
hab sowieso den Überblick verloren, wer die hat...Andreas, Uwe, Frank, Jens, Udo...ääh na Klausi noch...und das Wildtier aus der Eifel latürnich???


----------



## Cheetah (21. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung nicht vergessen, Jungs!
> hab sowieso den Überblick verloren, wer die hat...Andreas, Uwe, *Frank*, Jens, Udo...ääh na Klausi noch...und das Wildtier aus der Eifel latürnich???



OK,
wenn das so ist, bin ich mit dabei. Darf meine bessere Hälfte auch mit?


----------



## Kalinka (21. Dezember 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> OK,
> wenn das so ist, bin ich mit dabei. Darf meine bessere Hälfte auch mit?


Ja...und wenn ich im Namen des FrauenSpaßteams sprechen darf, wir zögen natürlich Renate vor ...schon so rein punktetechnisch wäre das besser für uns!

Überhaupt... Besitzer einer Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung, die eine Frau/Freundin (Verlobte) haben, die ebenfalls den Mountainbike-Sport betreibt , oder in Zukunft betreiben möchte, sind verpflichtet der Frau/Freundin (Verlobten) die Teilnahme bei SpaßFrauenrunden zu ermöglichen. Immer schön das Kleingedruckte lesen!!!


----------



## Cheetah (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich dachte an meine Neue,  sie kennt sich überall aus, hat einen Ausschalter und heißt Karin.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Dezember 2007)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich dachte an meine Neue,  sie kennt sich überall aus, hat einen Ausschalter und heißt Karin.



Da hörte ich anderes....hat sie Ihren Namen nicht, wegen eingebauter Verfahrgarantie. 
Ich weiß auch, daß dieses Modell sich um 22:00 *automatisch* abschaltet (Frag Uwe)... allerdings schaltet es sich auch selbstständig am nächsten Morgen wieder ein. Außerdem ist es ein ziemlich veraltetes System, mit ersten Mängelerscheinungen...allerdings mit Liebhaberwert 
Da hättet Ihr mal besser TomTom statt KarinKarin gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn meine Reifen noch nicht platt gestanden sind, schaue ich mal vorbei. Sollte mal wieder ein paar Kalorien verbrennen


----------



## Redking (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin doch immer so laut deswegen erschrecke ich lieber die Autofahrer.

Schade das ich schon verabredet bin. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (21. Dezember 2007)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn meine Reifen noch nicht platt gestanden sind, schaue ich mal vorbei. Sollte mal wieder ein paar Kalorien verbrennen



Was für ein vorgezogenes Weihnachtgeschenk!


----------



## Kalinka (21. Dezember 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Ich bin doch immer so laut deswegen erschrecke ich lieber die Autofahrer.
> 
> Schade das ich schon verabredet bin.
> Grüße
> Klaus


Wieder mit der Dackelsäge unterwegs? 
Also, Du bist doch nicht laut Klaus...nur sehr deutlich 
Viel Spaß, auch ohne uns!


----------



## Udo1 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es nicht so weit wäre,


soka70 schrieb:


> JAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sonst noch wer Lust? (sich unserem Tempo anzuschließen)
> Denke so an Sibby, wingover, cheetah, sun909......


würde ich sehr gerne mitfahren. 





Euch allen eine schöne vorweihnachtliche Tour und ein unfallfreies gutes neues Jahr.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Dezember 2007)

Wünschen wir Dir auch Udo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. Dezember 2007)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung nicht vergessen, Jungs!
> hab sowieso den Überblick verloren, wer die hat...Andreas, Uwe, Frank, Jens, Udo...ääh na Klausi noch...und das Wildtier aus der Eifel latürnich???


 
Also ich muss unbedingt mit, sonst verpasse ich Team Intern noch den Anschluß. 
Bis gleich bei Handlampe´s Tour oder Morgen an der Sieglinde


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Dezember 2007)

Nachdem es gestern meinerseits zu Uwes "Kottenforstglühen" nicht gekommen ist, folge ich gerne "Uwinchens"  Hinweis:



Kalinka schrieb:


> Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung nicht vergessen, Jungs!
> hab sowieso den Überblick verloren, wer die hat...Andreas, Uwe, Frank, Jens, Udo...ääh na Klausi noch...und das Wildtier aus der Eifel latürnich???


 
Sonne bringe ich mit  !


----------



## sibby08 (22. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mädels und Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung Inhaber

War eine schöne Runde heute mit Euch und vor allem noch mal 100% Sonnenschein  .
Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=21228

Bis demnächst mal


----------



## Lipoly (22. Dezember 2007)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung Inhaber
> 
> War eine schöne Runde heute mit Euch und vor allem noch mal 100% Sonnenschein  .
> Ein paar Bilder gibt es hier:
> ...



  

Wieder was verpasst! Hatte mir extra vorgenommen mitzufahren, alles bereitgelegt, Motocrossfahren abgesagt und wollte nur kurz draußen was hohlen, ist dann zum "kurzen" Werkstatt aufräumen mutiert und ich hab die Uhrzeit völlig verballert, als ich wieder auf den Ticker geguckt hab wars quasi genau auf der Deadline und ich hätte es nie bei meiner"muschikondition"  zur Sieglinde geschafft.

Naja trotzdem danke an Frank für die Einladung zur Tour, beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei wenns die Zeit erlaubt 

LG
Lars


----------



## Harnas (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Mädels und natürlich auch Männer   


   Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!    
Feiert schön und kommt gesund und munter rüber    

Bis nächstes Jahr im Wald!


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2007)




----------



## Miss Neandertal (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo ihr Damen aus dem Köln-Bonner-Raum.  

Wünsche euch allen auch ein gutes Bikerjahr 2008.

Biete am SO, den 20.1.08 um 11:00, eine Mädels-Tour an. 3 Damen sind schon angemeldet - na, wie wärs, seid ihr auch dabei  ?

@ Ines: Jens kann sich ja dann bei Jürgen anmelden. Würde mich auf jeden Fall sehr freuen, wir haben uns ja auch schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Die übrigen Männer von den Damen sind natürlich gut bei Jürgen (Zeitgleich und gleiche Kuchentankstelle) untergebracht!

Ciao
Annette


----------



## Scaramouche (15. Januar 2008)

Frohes Neues Jahr Mädels,  bin wieder unter den Abendszeitzumsurfenmenschen. Der Umzug ist überstanden. Jetzt geht es wieder an den Konditionaufbau. Ich habe jetzt auch eher Muckis in den Armen als in den Beinen.   Ich denke in ca. 3-4 Wochen trau ich mich dann mal an eine langsam-leichte-Slow-Motion-Tour mit Euch.


----------



## Kalinka (16. Januar 2008)

Scaramouche schrieb:


> Frohes Neues Jahr Mädels,  bin wieder unter den Abendszeitzumsurfenmenschen. Der Umzug ist überstanden. Jetzt geht es wieder an den Konditionaufbau. Ich habe jetzt auch eher Muckis in den Armen als in den Beinen.   Ich denke in ca. 3-4 Wochen trau ich mich dann mal an eine langsam-leichte-Slow-Motion-Tour mit Euch.


Keine Sorge Lissy,

außer 2 mal pro Woche ein Studiobesuch kein Sport bei mir.
Fahre nicht mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit bei dem Schmuddelwetter.
Wir sind schon zwei für langsam-leichte-Slow-Motion-Tour.


----------



## soka70 (16. Januar 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir sind schon zwei für langsam-leichte-Slow-Motion-Tour.



 Bin auch dabei 

Denkt daran, wir sehen uns spätestens am 27. Januar .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaramouche (16. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> 
> Denkt daran, wir sehen uns spätestens am 27. Januar ..   27. Januar ....  ????


----------



## Kalinka (17. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei
> 
> Denkt daran, wir sehen uns spätestens am 27. Januar .....



   
Du fährts an dem WE auch auf die schwäbische Alb? Wie schön!
Ich fahre Do-So und Du?


----------



## soka70 (22. Januar 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du fährts an dem WE auch auf die schwäbische Alb? Wie schön!
> Ich fahre Do-So und Du?



Mädels!!!!! Ich dachte wir hätten ein Bike-Date für "diesen" Sonntag (steht zumindest so in meinem Kalender)

Also, wie schauts aus???? Hat wer Lust und Zeit ein paar Pünktchen zu sammeln?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Kalinka (23. Januar 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mädels!!!!! Ich dachte wir hätten ein Bike-Date für "diesen" Sonntag (steht zumindest so in meinem Kalender)
> 
> Also, wie schauts aus???? Hat wer Lust und Zeit ein paar Pünktchen zu sammeln?!?!?!?!?



Echt jetzt???
Das ist mir durchgegangen...aber wie gesagt bin bikelos im Süden eine nicht Bikerin besuchen.Sorry...bin aber auch noch kränkelnd...brauche ich noch mehr Ausreden, oder ist es genug?
Ich hoffe aber, ich bin der einzige Ausfall, viel Spaß!


----------



## inimtb (23. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ab von Freitag an bis zum 03.02. im Skiurlaub.
Kann daher leider nicht mitkommen.


----------



## Harnas (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo Sonja, ich würde schon gern fahren  

Wann willst Du denn los? 

Und wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## soka70 (26. Januar 2008)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja, ich würde schon gern fahren
> 
> Wann willst Du denn los?
> 
> Und wo treffen wir uns?



Hi Renate, hab` nen dicken Hals (erkältungstechnisch ) und werde morgen nicht fahren, klappt irgendwie mit mir nicht....


----------



## Tazz (27. Januar 2008)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja, ich würde schon gern fahren
> 
> Wann willst Du denn los?
> 
> Und wo treffen wir uns?



Schade das hab ich gerade erst gelesen  wir fahren alle heute beim Schildbürger mit , das wäre auch was für Dich gewesen .................

Komm doch auch  dort hin  

Gruß Renate  

@soka70 gute Besserung


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

hab gesehen Sonja fährt am So mit Uwe...braves Mädchen.
Ich kann nicht, da ich bei der Prestbyteriumswahl Kinderbeschäftigung an der Töpferscheibe mache.
Gibt das eigentlich Punkte... für 30 Leute Ton zentrieren...das ist definitiv Sport!
Das kann ich auch besser als Radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (10. April 2008)

HALLO!?!? 

Jemand da? Gibts Euch Mädels noch?

19.April Ü 30 in Bonn???? wäre vielleicht ein Anfang...


----------



## MrGoodGuy (10. April 2008)

... ihr sollte nicht auffe Party gehen, sondern Rad fahren


----------



## Tazz (10. April 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> ... ihr sollte nicht auffe Party gehen, sondern Rad fahren



Doch doch die *sollten* auf die Party gehen* und* Radfahren


----------



## MrGoodGuy (10. April 2008)

Sie *sollten*! 
Aber tun sie es auch? ))


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> HALLO!?!?
> Jemand da? Gibts Euch Mädels noch?
> 19.April Ü 30 in Bonn???? wäre vielleicht ein Anfang...


Unsere nicht vernetzte Bäckersfrau deutete Interesse an...so zu mehrerereren hätte ich auch Lust...obwohl da ist doch des Blitzfitzes Einsteiger Tour am nächsten Tag, oder?



Tazz schrieb:


> Doch doch die *sollten* auf die Party gehen* und* Radfahren


Genau und ich mach im Moment beides nicht...fange ich wohl mal mit Party an 



MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> Sie *sollten*!
> Aber tun sie es auch? ))


Also gut am 19.04. Ü-30-Party und am 20.4. Fahrradfahren mit Blitzfitz.


----------



## soka70 (11. April 2008)

MrGoodGuy schrieb:


> ... ihr sollte nicht auffe Party gehen, sondern Rad fahren



 .... möchtest Du mitkommen? Auf die Party natürlich.... 

@ Kalinka: Ü-30 mit der Bäckerin und so und biken mit blitzfitz bekommen wir hin! Trage mich ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. April 2008)

hi,

unbestätigten Quellen aus dem sonnigen Italien zufolge soll die soka trinken UND fahren können... 

kriegt sie also hin!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> und[/SIZE] so und biken mit blitzfitz bekommen wir hin! Trage mich ein!


Dito, wenn mein Rad bis dahin fit ist... das bringe ich Montag weg, weil Gespräche während der Fahrt von lautstarkem Knarzen übertönt werden.
Sonst ziehe ich am ungefederten andere Mäntel auf.... zur Not.


----------



## inimtb (20. April 2008)

Hallo meine lieben Ü30-Party Fans und Biker(innen)!

Wie wäre es mt einem Wiedersehen?

Bald ist es geschafft. Dann können wir endlich wieder biken!  Wir sind seit vier Wochen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 am renovieren und packen, denn wir müssen umziehen (Hausverkauf);-((( Am Freitag werden die Möbel umgezogen. Aber das macht ein Umzugsunternehmen.

Wir suchen ein paar Helfer mit Auto, die mit uns die vielen "Kleinigkeiten", die wir nicht den Möbelpackern überlassen wollen, transportieren (Räder, Kartons, Bilder, Spiegel, ...).  Wenn das Wetter mitspielt kann anschließend gegrillt werden. 

Ab Freitag nachmittag oder am Samstag vormittag, Uhrzeit egal. Würde uns sehr freuen, wenn sich der ein oder andere findet.

Es geht 350 Schritte in die Parallelstraße - aber Ihr dürft die Sachen auch mit dem Auto transportieren .

Treffpunkt: Hennef Heisterschoss, Buchenbitze 2, 0172-2743889 - Wir haben in dem neuen Haus fast keinen Handy-Empfang und ab 24.04.2008 erstmal kein Internet und Festnetz mehr. Wenn Ihr uns nicht erreicht versucht es am besten per SMS.

Tausend Dank im voraus.


----------



## Kalinka (2. Mai 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Ü30-Party Fans und Biker(innen)!
> Wie wäre es mt einem Wiedersehen?
> 
> Bald ist es geschafft. Dann können wir endlich wieder biken!...
> Tausend Dank im voraus.



Bitte sehr gerne geschehen, nun aber wieder zum Wesentlichen.
Nachdem ich dieses WE nicht bikenden Besuch habe, möchte ich gerne nächstes WE 10/11.05 mal wieder einen laaangsame Runde mit *lieben* Frauen drehen. (Bevor Fragen kommen: ja alle Männer mit gültiger *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *dürfen mit)
Kondition ist natürlich gschrumpft über die letzten Wochen...das Gewicht aber auch ...rein mathematisch betrachtet sollt ich also die Berge rauffliegen.
So meine Spaßfrauen, wer ist dabei?


----------



## inimtb (2. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreiche Hilfe bei unserem Umzug. Wir sind nun in den letzten Zügen und seit gestern auch wieder online - hura! - und auch ziemliech kaputt. Daher werden wir uns noch ein wenig erholen, so dass einer gemütlichen Biketour am vorgeschlagenen Wochenende absolut nichts entgegenspricht - nein, im Gegenteil - der Vorschlag kommt gerade recht.  Wenn ich Glück habe, so kann ich dann auch wieder meine Finger richtig bewegen und die Bremsen packen, wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## Kalinka (2. Mai 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> ...seit gestern auch wieder online - hura! - und auch ziemliech kaputt. Daher werden wir uns noch ein wenig erholen, so dass einer gemütlichen Biketour am vorgeschlagenen Wochenende absolut nichts entgegenspricht - nein, im Gegenteil - der Vorschlag kommt gerade recht. ...


Prima, ich habe zwar Wochenenddienst am 10. und 11, aber ab Sa: 13:00 und/oder Sonntag 11:30 Uhr habe ich Zeit und viel Lust.


----------



## soka70 (2. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Prima, ich habe zwar Wochenenddienst am 10. und 11, aber ab Sa: 13:00 und/oder Sonntag 11:30 Uhr habe ich Zeit und viel Lust.




Hi!

Ich kann am Samstag, Uhrzeit und Strecke egal, hauptsache schön moderat!!!

Wie schaut es denn mit diesem Wochenende aus? Die Wettervorhersagen sind sensationell!!!! Gerne auch nur ne kurze Runde, Sonntag gerne auch erst ab Mittag.... 

Vielleicht finden sich ja kurzfristig einige aus der Heimat


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Mai 2008)

Huhu, je nach Termin bin ich bei einer laaaangsaaamen Tour auch dabei. 
Nach Bronchitis und Urlaub brauche ich wirklich eine gemütliche Einsteigertour.


----------



## soka70 (2. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Huhu, je nach Termin bin ich bei einer laaaangsaaamen Tour auch dabei.
> Nach Bronchitis und Urlaub brauche ich wirklich eine gemütliche Einsteigertour.




Scaramouche!!!!!

Schön von Dir zu lesen! Neuer Name! Recht so! Also, wann haste denn Lust und Zeit? Könnte morgen auch Richtung Bonn kommen und wir fahren ne ruhige Runde im GA 1 Bereich, trinken anschließend nen leckeren Latte und lästern unanständig über die Männer....


----------



## Kalinka (2. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Scaramouche!!!!!
> Schön von Dir zu lesen! Neuer Name! Recht so!


Wellkomm bäk, Lissy!



soka70 schrieb:


> ...Richtung Bonn kommen und wir fahren ne ruhige Runde im GA 1 Bereich, trinken anschließend nen leckeren Latte und lästern unanständig über die Männer....
> [/SIZE]


Morgen kann ich nicht, aber ich hätte viel zur Disussion beizutragen!

Sonntag nachmittag, nach Frühstück bei Bäckersfrau...so gegen 13:00-14:00 wäre ich frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Prima, ich habe zwar Wochenenddienst am 10. und 11, aber ab Sa: 13:00 und/oder Sonntag 11:30 Uhr habe ich Zeit und viel Lust.


 
Der 10. "liest" sich nicht schlecht, muss ich aber noch klären. Evtl. noch mal Richtung Hanfbachtal und/oder was da sonst noch so links und rechts auf dem Weg liegt?


----------



## Kalinka (3. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Der 10. "liest" sich nicht schlecht, muss ich aber noch klären. Evtl. noch mal Richtung Hanfbachtal und/oder was da sonst noch so links und rechts auf dem Weg liegt?


Klinkt lecker, klär mal!
Stellst Du was ins Forum, oder möchtest Du inkognito guiden? Du weißt ja, ich bin ein Hinterherfahrer ohne Orientierung. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Sieglinde am Ende wäre fein


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Scaramouche!!!!!
> 
> Schön von Dir zu lesen! Neuer Name! Recht so! Also, wann haste denn Lust und Zeit? Könnte morgen auch Richtung Bonn kommen und wir fahren ne ruhige Runde im GA 1 Bereich, trinken anschließend nen leckeren Latte und lästern unanständig über die Männer....



Hey Sonja,
ich habe versucht Dich telefonisch zu erreichen...

Wie sieht es den heute gegen 15:30 h aus?


----------



## inimtb (3. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wellkomm bäk, Lissy!
> 
> 
> Morgen kann ich nicht, aber ich hätte viel zur Disussion beizutragen!
> ...




Da würde ich mich glatt anschließen, bin bei meiner 7. Antibiotika-Kapsel und meine Bronchitits ist immer noch nicht ganz überwunden.  Eine gaaaanz langsame Runde wäre schön. Bei dem Wetter muss man doch einfach mal raus. Habe heute alle Kartons im Arbeitszimmer ausgepackt und Fenster geputzt. Die Sonne nur von innen gesehen.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klinkt lecker, klär mal!
> Stellst Du was ins Forum, oder möchtest Du inkognito guiden? Du weißt ja, ich bin ein Hinterherfahrer ohne Orientierung. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Sieglinde am Ende wäre fein


 
So, bin gerade von meine halben Nürburgring Umrundung zurück. Sehr schöne, ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Runde  . Nur leider war es zu späht für eine ganze Runde   (Meine beiden Hunde hätten sich sonst ins Fell gemacht  ).

Aber zurück zum Thema. Reicht es aus wenn ich bis Mitte der Woche genau Bescheid gebe? Meine bessere Hälfte verweilt zur Zeit in Dresden und ohne Freigabe von ihr (bei so vielen Frauen die Mitfahren  ), mache ich noch nichts verbindlich fest. Mir ist es egal ob Inkognito oder Offiziell. Habe ja nur eine Ausnahme Genehmigung, von daher passe ich mich an  .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Mai 2008)

Wenn Du willst, dann mache ich Dich zur Frau _*schnipp schnapp*_, dann hats sich gehabt mit der Genehmigung und Du bist ganz offiziell immer mit dabei!


----------



## soka70 (3. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hey Sonja,
> ich habe versucht Dich telefonisch zu erreichen...
> 
> Wie sieht es den heute gegen 15:30 h aus?



Oh gerade erst gelesen und auf dem Telefon gesehen, sorry!!! Habe Dir eben eine pm geschickt!

An alle: Morgen 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Sieglinde und ne gemütliche Runde???? 

Wie schauts aus? 

@ Rote Laterne: sorry nochmal wegen heute, war bereits unterwegs und habe übrigens auch Montana auf Asphalt getroffen!

@ Kalinka: Bring doch die Bäckerin mit!!!!

@ Ines: Wird Zeit, dass Du mal was anderes siehts als Umzugskartons und Antibiotikakapseln...


----------



## sibby08 (3. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst, dann mache ich Dich zur Frau _*schnipp schnapp*_, dann hats sich gehabt mit der Genehmigung und Du bist ganz offiziell immer mit dabei!


 
Nö, lass mal dran. Mir reicht die "*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung "* vollkommen aus, da muss nix weggeschnippelt werden. Außerdem könnte ich ja dann nicht mehr so
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sondern nur noch so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## inimtb (4. Mai 2008)

> An alle: Morgen 14 Uhr Treffpunkt Sieglinde und ne gemütliche Runde????



Jens und ich werden den Vormittag damit verbringen unsere Räder zwischen den Umzugskartons zu suchen und in Gang zu bringen (seit über vier Wochen nicht mehr benutzt). Dann werde ich mal auf den Dachboden klettern und die Radklamotten sichten. Die Kartons wurden von den Helfern - glaube ich - in eine der Ecken gestellt. Müsste ja bis 14 Uhr zu schaffen sein. Also, ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> Jens und ich werden den Vormittag damit verbringen unsere Räder zwischen den Umzugskartons zu suchen und in Gang zu bringen (seit über vier Wochen nicht mehr benutzt). Dann werde ich mal auf den Dachboden klettern und die Radklamotten sichten. Die Kartons wurden von den Helfern - glaube ich - in eine der Ecken gestellt. Müsste ja bis 14 Uhr zu schaffen sein. Also, ich hoffe, wir sehen uns dann gleich.



Das könnte ich eventuell schaffen..wird aber knapp.
Melde mich per SMS.
Erst mal gemütlich von Maria verwöhnen lasssen. Wäre aber toll mit Euch zu fahren.
LG
Karin


----------



## soka70 (4. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön! Bin um 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde, vergeßt die Sonnencreme nicht, habe mir gestern bereits erste Beinschattierungen geholt....

Rote Laterne???? Kommste mit?


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sehr schön! Bin um 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde, vergeßt die Sonnencreme nicht, habe mir gestern bereits erste Beinschattierungen geholt....
> 
> Rote Laterne???? Kommste mit?



Tja, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und hab mal wieder was verpasst


----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Tja, bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen und hab mal wieder was verpasst



Ich habe es auch nicht geschafft...Frauenfrühstück war zu schön!!!
Nächste Woche Samstag wäre aber toll!!!
Lissy, Ines, Sonja, Renate und alle *sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-genehmigten *Männer 14:00 an der Sieglinde? Ich schreibe nichts aus, da ich Rufbereitschaft habe und mich nicht als Guidöse plötzlich absetzten kann.


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So, bin gerade von meine halben Nürburgring Umrundung zurück. Sehr schöne, ausgeschilderte Mountainbike Runde  . Nur leider war es zu späht für eine ganze Runde   (Meine beiden Hunde hätten sich sonst ins Fell gemacht  ).



Da hätten wir uns ja fast über den Haufen gekarrt, Udo....ich war mit Oli auch am Ring. Die feine Abfahrt vom Wippermann hinunter nach Breidscheid....sehr nett...da hätte uns aber niemand entgegen kommen dürfen...


----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Da hätten wir uns ja fast über den Haufen gekarrt, Udo....ich war mit Oli auch am Ring. Die feine Abfahrt vom Wippermann hinunter nach Breidscheid....sehr nett...da hätte uns aber niemand entgegen kommen dürfen...


 
Schade, wär bestimmt lustig geworden. Ich bin in Adenau von Radsport Breuer aus gestartet und etwas weiter als bis zum Brünnchen gefahren und dann der Strasse nach wieder im Rennradtempo nach Adenau zurück.
Man könnte ja mal gemeinsam die Mountainbike Runde in Angriff nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (4. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klinkt lecker, klär mal!
> Stellst Du was ins Forum, oder möchtest Du inkognito guiden? Du weißt ja, ich bin ein Hinterherfahrer ohne Orientierung. Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei! Sieglinde am Ende wäre fein


 
So die Genehmigung für Samstag wurde mir erteilt. Ich bin heute auch mal in den in Frage kommenden Gebieten gewesen. Das Ganze würde in etwa so aussehen:



Ab Kilometer 28 (ungefähr) würde ich allerdings noch ein paar kleine Anstiege mit einbauen. Ich Schätze mal das es rund 40 km bei ca. 500 Hm wird. Singletrails sind zwar leider keine groß dabei und auch das ein und andere Strassenstück, dafür gibt es aber Panoramablick.
Die Tour ließe sich auch unterwegs noch erweitern oder auch entschärfen.
Wäre das was?

Uuuund, wenn ich zum Guide erkoren werde, könnte dann evtl. noch jemand mit, der noch keine Ausnahme Genehmigung besitzt und auch noch Anfänger ist?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Mai 2008)

Wenn alles klappt, dann schließt sich Ines mit mir an der Tour an. Damit würde der *Newbie" Anteil nochmals erhöht 

@  Udo, der höchste Punkt Deines Profils ist evtll. der Steinbruch bei Hofe, oder?


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Die Tour ließe sich auch unterwegs noch erweitern oder auch entschärfen.
> Wäre das was?


Prima, erweitern nicht nötig!


sibby08 schrieb:


> Uuuund, wenn ich zum Guide erkoren werde, könnte dann evtl. noch jemand mit, der noch keine Ausnahme Genehmigung besitzt und auch noch Anfänger ist?


Ein Dank an Deine Partnerin!!! 
Klar, Einmal-Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung erteilt.
Ich freu mich drauf und hoffe auf gutes Wetter und einen sauberen Rhein an diesem Tag, damit ich keine Sonderschicht machen muss!


----------



## inimtb (5. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn alles klappt, dann schließt sich Ines mit mir an der Tour an. Damit würde der *Newbie" Anteil nochmals erhöht
> 
> @  Udo, der höchste Punkt Deines Profils ist evtll. der Steinbruch bei Hofe, oder?



Hura. Hura! Hört sich alles sehr gut an. Wir sind dabei.
Die Tour gestern mit ca. 20 km und 350 hm  mit Sonja und Jens hat mir allerdings gereicht. Mir tut heute alles weh. Aber wir haben Urlaub, das Wetter ist schön und heute nachmittag ruft eine Runde mit dem Rennrad - Das Trainingsprogramm kann beginnen.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... Außerdem könnte ich ja dann nicht mehr so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das möchte ich am Samstag sehen!
In Anbetracht der Länge der Tour und der Menge der Wiedereinsteiger...wann fahren wir los?
13:00, 13:30: spätestens 14:00 Uhr???



sibby08 schrieb:


> ...Meine bessere Hälfte verweilt zur Zeit in Dresden und ohne Freigabe von ihr (bei so vielen Frauen die Mitfahren  ), mache ich noch nichts verbindlich fest....


Da brauch sie sich wirklich keine Sorgen zu machen, das SpaßFrauenTeam hat hohe menschliche und moralische Ansprüche an sich selbst...wir gucken nur!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das möchte ich am Samstag sehen!
> In Anbetracht der Länge der Tour und der Menge der Wiedereinsteiger...wann fahren wir los?
> 13:00, 13:30: spätestens 14:00 Uhr???
> 
> ...


 
Karin, der Winter is doch nu vorbei. Wie soll ich denn da so schöne Smilies in den Schnee...  

Startzeit die goldene Mitte 13.30 ab Sieglinde?
Ins LMB stellen?


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Startzeit die goldene Mitte 13.30 ab Sieglinde?
> Ins LMB stellen?



Gut...ich fasse zusammen:

LMB ist mir egal, ich guide ja nicht
Samstag 13:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde
Sibby guidet in bewährter Form
Dabei sind: Ines und Jens, Karin, Sonja?, Renate? Andreas mit Ines?
Wetter wird gut (somit hat Andi keine Ausrede!)
Es wird langsam sein( somit hat InesII keine Ausrede!)


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Mai 2008)

Karin ist Initiator (somit hat Karin keine Ausrede)!


----------



## sibby08 (7. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gut...ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> LMB ist mir egal, ich guide ja nicht
> Samstag 13:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde
> ...


 
*Harnas, Cheetah, Merlin, Handlampe, Wingover, Team III* ? 

Ich denke ich brauche es nicht mehr extra ins LMB stellen.

*ALSO WER MIT WILL FINDET SICH BIS 13:30 UHR AN DER SIEGLINDE EIN.*
Kalinka ist Initiator und die Vorgabe ist langsam und leicht, ich werde versuchen dieser Anforderung als Guide gerecht zu werden.
Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko und selbstredent mit Helm.


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Mai 2008)

Lissy hat ne Ausrede     - Ist um 17:00 h zum Grillen verabredet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...und alle *sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-genehmigten *Männer 14:00 an der Sieglinde? Ich schreibe nichts aus, da ich Rufbereitschaft habe und mich nicht als Guidöse plötzlich absetzten kann.


 
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, würde auch ich am Samstag gerne noch einmal die asiatische Rheinseite besuchen kommen  .


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Mai 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, würde auch ich am Samstag gerne noch einmal die asiatische Rheinseite besuchen kommen  .



Langsaaam und leicht nehme Ich Dir nicht mehr ab


----------



## wingover (9. Mai 2008)

Ich habe LEIDER keine Zeit!


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2008)

Der _Montana_ wird am Samstag um 13:30 Uhr auch dabei sein. 

Ich freue mich auf eine ruhige Tour durch _meine_ neue Umgebung  

Ich werde mit dem Rad aus Tdf kommen und sollte an der Sieg entlang in ca. 30 Minuten an der Sieglinde sein.

Bis dann und Grüße an Alle

Guido


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Lissy hat ne Ausrede     - Ist um 17:00 h zum Grillen verabredet









Guten Appetit!
Schade, wir hätten noch Verstärkung nötig (zu viele Männer)


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> Schade, wir hätten noch Verstärkung nötig (zu viele Männer)



 Bei meiner Kondition würde ich eher alles aufhalten und nicht verstärken


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bei meiner Kondition würde ich eher alles aufhalten und nicht verstärken


Das haben schon viele behauptet, die dann trotzdem immer vor mir fahren   
Das klären wir am Montag um 14:00...hab gesehen Du bist dabei. 4h das werde ich wohl kaum durchhalten, aber Heimspiel...da kann ich vorher abbrechen und finde trotzdem nach Hause!


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Guten Appetit!
> Schade, wir hätten noch Verstärkung nötig (zu viele Männer)



Ich* muss * ja nicht unbedingt mit  

Sven fährt morgen in Lohmar und der Micha turnt in der Wahner Heide rum  

Liebe Grüße _Guido_


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich* muss * ja nicht unbedingt mit
> Sven fährt morgen in Lohmar und der Micha turnt in der Wahner Heide rum
> Liebe Grüße _Guido_


Ach nein, komm nur!!! BITTE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (9. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich* muss *ja nicht unbedingt mit
> 
> Sven fährt morgen in Lohmar und der Micha turnt in der Wahner Heide rum
> 
> Liebe Grüße _Guido_


 
Das kennst Du doch auch schon alles  
*Neue Heimat = neue Wege*


----------



## soka70 (9. Mai 2008)

Hi,

ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch pünktlich um 13.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde zu sein. Habe eine etwas längere Anfahrt .... 

Bis morgen


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hoffe ich schaffe es auch pünktlich um 13.30 Uhr an der Sieglinde zu sein. Habe eine etwas längere Anfahrt ....
> Bis morgen


SPUTE DICH!


----------



## Montana (9. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ach nein, komm nur!!! BITTE!



Na gut  ... Wenn _frau_ so nett bittet ... danke schön für die Enladung  



			
				sibby08 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kennst Du doch auch schon alles
> Neue Heimat = neue Wege



Stimmt leider nicht ganz ... ich kenne zwar Einiges in der Gegend aber immer noch lange nicht so gut wie die schönen Wege im Königsforst  Die _Redking, Kettenfresser, Cheetah, Pepin_ und _Udo1_ Touren der letzten 2 Jahre waren aber immer sehr nett  

Bis Samstag an der Sieglinde. Ich könnte ja auch von Tdf-> Lohmar -> HCM rückwärts  -> Wahnbachtalsperre zur Sieglinde kommen. Das dauert dann etwas länger mit ein paar zusätzlichen Hms  ... oder ganz gemütlich   an der Sieg entlang.

Grüße an die Frauen und Männer 

_Guido _


----------



## Conbey (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle Frauen!!!  

So es ist vollbracht, meine erste Tour ist geradelt!! Ich bin zwar ganz schön kaputt, aber doch irgendwo happy! Warum? Kann ich Euch sagen:

1. super Wetter gehabt  
2. trotz kleinerer Schwächen und fast Sturz war die Tour echt super  
3. ein richtig guter Tour Guide  
4. wir haben richtig viel gelacht, vor allem dank Sonja!!  
4. hab richtig nette Leute kennengelernt, bei denen ich mich auch noch mal für das Verständnis, in meiner Schwächephase, bedanken möchte    

Alles in allem kann ich jetzt nur noch sagen....Ihr braucht keine Angst zu haben, dass ich nicht mehr auf's Rad steige und freu mich schon auf die nächste Runde mit Euch!!!!  

Ganz liebe Grüße, 

Markus

p.s. 
Handys sollten während der Tour verboten werden!!!


----------



## Kalinka (11. Mai 2008)

Ja Ladys, das war mal wieder eine Frauenrunde wie Sie sein soll...
3 Frauen und gaaaanz viele Männer:Sonja, Karin, Ines II.,Jens und Ex-Nachbar, Andi, Frank, Udo, Markus, Helmut,Guido...hab ich wen vergessen?
Udo als Guide wollte seine Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung nicht aufs Spiel setzen und versuchte uns höhenmeterfrei von einem einfachen Trial zum nächsten zu führen, was im Kaldauer Wald ja irgendwie klappt.
Das etwas asphaltlastige Ende der Tour, entschädigte durch wirklich tolle Ausssichten auf alle traumhaften Landschaften, die uns so umgeben. 
Außerdem ging es so schneller zum Hefeweizen in der Sieglinde ;-)
Das Tempo war mehr als frauenfreundlich und so gab es auch keine Komplett-Ausfälle.
Das Thema Händy wollten wir ja dann auch nicht mehr erwähnen, nicht war!
Schön war es mit Euch, klasse, daß Udos Frau noch auf ein Schorle in die Sieglinde kam.
Meine zwei Photos stelle ich später ein...muss jetzt weiterarbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (11. Mai 2008)

Huhu,

So, dann will ich auch mal was zu "Frauenrundenneuundwiedereinsteiger Tour" schreiben.
Die Vorgabe war eine lockere und leichte Tour zusammenzustellen damit Frau und die Neu-/Wiedereinsteiger zufrieden sind. Gar nicht so einfach. So baute ich kurz vorher noch überlegt ein paar Trails in den tieferen Gefilden des Kaldauer-Stallberger Waldes mit ein, um dann (leider) mehr auf geteerten Radwegen aufzubrechen zu den ersten größeren Anstieg Richtung Haus Ölgarten.


 



In Rott angekommen fuhren wir auf der Pleisbachtal Seite weiter bis zum Wendepunkt kurz vor dem Ort Sand. Die Wege führten uns durch kleine Dörfer und auf Feld und Wiesenwege.


 

 


Bevor nun die Steilabfahrt runter ins Hanftbachtal mit bis zu 40% Gefälle gefahren wurde, hatten die Fotografen noch kurz Gelegenheit die landschaftliche Pracht auf Digitalchip festzuhalten.






Unten angekommen sind wir auf direkten Weg an der Hanfbach entlang zur Sieglinde gefahren, wo wir uns von Innen noch ein wenig erfrischten.




Für eine Frauenrunde war es vielleicht ein wenig zu locker, auf für unsere beiden Neueinsteiger war es für den Anfang ausreichend, um den Spaß nicht direkt zu verlieren.
Wenn ich mir das Tourprofil anschaue, waren ja schon ein paar Anstiege dabei (Die Kunst des Guids ist es halt die Anstiege so zu verteilen das sie kaum auffallen  ).




Im Sinne der Betroffenen habe ich mich in meinem Bericht bewusst nicht zu den peinlichen (aber lustigen  ) und Schwäche Vorfällen geäußert.

Bis zum nächsten mal


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das haben schon viele behauptet, die dann trotzdem immer vor mir fahren
> Das klären wir am Montag um 14:00...hab gesehen Du bist dabei. 4h das werde ich wohl kaum durchhalten, aber Heimspiel...da kann ich vorher abbrechen und finde trotzdem nach Hause!



Hi Karin,
hab mich wieder abgemeldet - mein Freund braucht Unterstützung bei der Buchhaltung. Also werde ich wohl nur montag morgen eine Runde Grundlagenaufbau betreiben.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Mai 2008)

An Karin und Udo auch von unserer Seite nochmals schönen Dank für einen entspannten Nachmittag.


----------



## Montana (12. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> An Karin und Udo auch von unserer Seite nochmals schönen Dank für einen entspannten Nachmittag.




Stimmt; Andreas das war richtig klasse  

Danke an Karin für die Organisation und an Udo für das souveräne guiden.  Tolle Tour, super nette Mitfahrer und ein schöner Abschluss in der Sieglinde. 

Das Handy Klingeln war auch nicht sooooo auffällig wie das Henkelmann - Gefäß in dem man es wagte   mir mein Kölsch  zu servieren. In meiner _noch_ Heimatstadt wäre dieser Vorgang *satisfaktionsfähig* gewesen.  


Bis hoffentlich bald und viele Grüße an alle Mitfahrer und neue Nachbarn.

_Guido_


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Mai 2008)

Auch von mir noch ein "Danke" an Initiatorin Karin, Umsetzer Udo und an Marco, das unermüdliche Dauerhoch! 

Die Vorgabe "ladylike Tour" wurde perfekt umgesetzt, u. a.  mit herrlichen Panoramablicken!


----------



## soka70 (12. Mai 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Das Handy Klingeln war auch nicht sooooo auffällig wie das Henkelmann - Gefäß in dem man es wagte   mir mein Kölsch  zu servieren. I
> 
> _Guido_




Ja, ja, es ist angekommen 

Hat mir übringens trotz diversen "roten Kopf bekommen" ausgeprochen gut gefallen  Mehr davon lieber Sibby, bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie schön unsere Heimat ist und ich doch soooo wenig kenne!

Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Woche,


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ihr habt ja sicher schon von den Erweiterungsplänen des Phantasialandes gehört. Die wollen 32ha. Bäume fällen und sich dort breit machen. Das sind ca. 50.000 Bäume die da gerodet werden sollen. Das Naturschutzgebiet dort, wäre damit vernichtet. Genaueres findet ihr auf der Website der Bürgerinitiative gegen die Erweiterung des Phantasialandes. http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de

Hier könnt ihr euch die Unterschriftenliste zum Ausdrucken runterladen: http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de/PDF/Unterschriftenliste.pdf

Die Unterschriftenliste bitte bis spätestens *27.05.08* an die Bürgerinitiative schicken, damit sie rechtzeitig vor der großen Entscheidung am* 13.06.08*, eingereicht werden kann.

Also gebt Gas Leute, damit der Wald hier oben gerettet wird.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2008)

*Schraub&Grill*​Fotos hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/6077


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2008)

*MÄDELS!!!*
Bin Morgen hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6440
Und Sonntag hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6436
Lissy ist Sonntag dabei!
Ines, Sonja ist wohl in Oranje, aber Jens, Andreas...


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *MÄDELS!!!*
> Bin Morgen hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6440
> Und Sonntag hier http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6436
> Lissy ist Sonntag dabei!
> Ines, Sonja ist wohl in Oranje, aber Jens, Andreas...



Morgen? Da soll es doch Hunde und Katzen regnen.....
Na mal schaun, vielleicht bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Morgen? Da soll es doch Hunde und Katzen regnen.....
> Na mal schaun, vielleicht bin ich dabei.


Endlich wieder Matsch...gelber, brauner, schwarzer...ich kann das langweilige hellblau meines Rades schon nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Cheetah (17. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Matsch...gelber, brauner, schwarzer...ich kann das langweilige hellblau meines Rades schon nicht mehr sehen.


Und dieser strahlende weiß, das einen immer so blendet


----------



## sibby08 (17. Mai 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, ja, es ist angekommen
> 
> Hat mir übringens trotz diversen "roten Kopf bekommen" ausgeprochen gut gefallen  Mehr davon lieber Sibby, bin immer wieder beeindruckt wie schön unsere Heimat ist und ich doch soooo wenig kenne!
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Woche,


 
Gerne, nur irgendwie scheinen meine Touren zu hart zu sein. Im letzten Jahr hatte die Tazz Probleme (gut sie hatte auch vorher den Meerschweinen die ganzen Gurken weggegessen) und jetzt der Conbey   .

Aber ich gebe nicht auf. Bin ja auch noch in der Pflicht für das "Best of Hanfbachtal"


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Endlich wieder Matsch...gelber, brauner, schwarzer...ich kann das langweilige hellblau meines Rades schon nicht mehr sehen.



*Iiiiiiigiiiiiit * 

Habe heute irgend wie ganz schön viel von dem Zeug gesehen  ... und ganz ehrlich  : braun sieht nicht gut an meinem Bike aus   und an Deinem finde ich es auch nicht schick    .....

*Ich liebe Himmelblau*


----------



## Tazz (17. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Gerne, nur irgendwie scheinen meine Touren zu hart zu sein. Im letzten Jahr hatte die Tazz Probleme (gut sie hatte auch vorher den Meerschweinen die ganzen Gurken weggegessen) und jetzt der Conbey   .
> 
> Aber ich gebe nicht auf. Bin ja auch noch in der Pflicht für das "Best of Hanfbachtal"




Ich hab aber die Tour zu ende gebracht   , die Meerschweinchen haben eine Ersatz Gurke bekommen   , es war mir eine Lehre  

@Conbey gute Besserung


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich hab aber die Tour zu ende gebracht  , die Meerschweinchen haben eine Ersatz Gurke bekommen  , es war mir eine Lehre
> 
> @Conbey gute Besserung


 
Ähm, ich habe ja auch damals rund 500Hm während der Tour aus dem Programm gestrichen damit Frau zu Ende fahren konnte.


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ähm, ich habe ja auch damals rund 500Hm während der Tour aus dem Programm gestrichen damit Frau zu Ende fahren konnte.



*DAMALS?*


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Mit Stolz teilen wir mit, daß das SpaßFrauenTeam-Mitglied Renate die TT-ichwillswissentour von Ralf nicht nur überlebt hat, sondern soweit die bisher spärlichen Infos es hergeben...Sie hat es geschafft!!!  

*WIR SIND SEHR STOLZ AUF DICH!*​


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mit Stolz teilen wir mit, daß das SpaßFrauenTeam-Mitglied Renate die TT-ichwillswissentour von Ralf nicht nur überlebt hat, sondern soweit die bisher spärlichen Infos es hergeben...Sie hat es geschafft!!!
> 
> *WIR SIND SEHR STOLZ AUF DICH!*​




















*Hier die Daten:
115km
2230hm​*



















Da muss ich schon 3-4 WE durchfahren um auf die HM zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2008)

*Respekt! *


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *DAMALS?*


 
Ja, siehe hier. Da ist auch eine gewisse K. aus B. mitgefahren und hat mir offiziell eine heiß umworbene, nicht für jederman(n) erhältliche Genehmigung erteilt


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja, siehe hier. Da ist auch eine gewisse K. aus B. mitgefahren und hat mir offiziell eine heiß umworbene, nicht für jederman(n) erhältliche Genehmigung erteilt


Ja das war sehr fein!!! 
Die Deine*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung* ist sehr verdient...

Aber ich sollte mal über eine  *SonderFRAUENausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *nachdenken, wie das Leben mich lehrte.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

ich melde mich von einem phantastischen Kurztrip zurück. Fast fahrradlos an der Nordsee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nun habe ich Entzug und muss nächstes WE unbedingt fahren...Vorschläge?


----------



## Cheetah (25. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs denn hiermit:
Bike & Run Siegburg Luisenstrasse http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6204

Dort wollten Gnädigste eigentlich starten.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Wie wÃ¤râs denn hiermit:
> Bike & Run Siegburg Luisenstrasse http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6204
> 
> Dort wollten GnÃ¤digste eigentlich starten.


Yes,Sir!
Ist aber erstens nur 1 Tag  und zweitens verschoben um eine Woche des weiteren bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich die Teilnehmerliste entwickelt...
Freu mich auf Freitag 
Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wie ja schon mal angekündigt, startet demnächst zum ersten Mal offiziell​
> *TEAM III - Die Tour​*
> Am 14. Juni gehts in gewohnt gemütlichem TEAM III Tempo ab Altenberg über viele schöne Trails durch nette Landschaft zu Sengbach und Linnefe.
> Die obligatorische Einkehrmöglichkeit besteht auf halber Strecke und natürlich am Tourende zu Waffeln, Milchkaffee und Weizen
> ...


Hallo Mädels,
ich bin angemeldet und freute mich über steigenden Spaßfrauenanteil!
Sonja ist ja eh schon adoptiert bei TeamIII.
Lissy? Männer?


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

Schade, schade, wäre gerne dabei    aber ich bin vom 12. - 15. Juni in Holland. 

Für den 07.06. Bike&Run-Tour habe ich mich auch erstmal abgemeldet. Vielleicht klappt es, wenn ein anderer Termin verschoben wird.


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Schade, schade, wäre gerne dabei    aber ich bin vom 12. - 15. Juni in Holland.
> Für den 07.06. Bike&Run-Tour habe ich mich auch erstmal abgemeldet. Vielleicht klappt es, wenn ein anderer Termin verschoben wird.


Schade, aber am 02/03.08 bist Du ja dabei. Habe auch heute den Wochenenddienst für diese WE abgewiegelt. Anmeldebestätigung habe ich schon erhalten.
Werde Sonja, Ines und Renate auch mal fragen.


----------



## inimtb (27. Mai 2008)

Bin auch angemeldet. Leider kann ich am 07.06. aber nicht, da haben wir Gäste zum Grillen, und da die Tour so spät startet;-((((((


----------



## inimtb (27. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> am 02/03.08 bist Du ja dabei.
> Werde Sonja, Ines und Renate auch mal fragen.



Wir waren da vor 2 Jahren mit. Leider war schlechtes Wetter. Dieses Jahr wohl eher nicht.


----------



## Tazz (27. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ich bin angemeldet und freute mich über steigenden Spaßfrauenanteil!



*Aaaaahhhh ich freue mich *





Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja ist ja eh schon adoptiert bei TeamIII.


Tja   ........ Sonja ist   ........ hmmm   ..... untergetaucht 



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Schade, schade, wäre gerne dabei    aber ich bin vom 12. - 15. Juni in Holland.



Holland wird *tendenziell überbewertet*  wenn Du ganz viel Glück hast, regnet es Hunde und Katzen ........ dann verschieben wir  



inimtb schrieb:


> Bin auch angemeldet



Ja ja ja   

Grüße und so 
Tazz



*Sonja wo steckst Du ? ?*


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab heut den Ölberg geschafft


----------



## joscho (27. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab heut den Ölberg geschafft




Wie oft   
Gratulation


----------



## soka70 (27. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Sonja wo steckst Du ? ?*




HIER!!!!

Bin gar nicht untergetaucht, versinke dummerweise gerade nur in Arbeit (Zeugnisse, Abschluss....)

Also, irgendwie ist der Wurm drin, mal der Reihe nach:

am 07.06. kann ich nicht, sitze ab ca. 14.30 Uhr für ca. 18 bis 20 Stunden mit 26 Schülern im Bus auf den Weg an die Costa Brava nach Callela. Mittleidsbekundungen bitte über pm..... 

so ein Quatsch!! Bin schon völlig durcheinander, am 07.06. komme ich ja schon wieder, lande aber erst um 15.30 Uhr nach 8 Tagen Klassenfahrt in Köln (diesmal ohne Schüler) dafür mit netter Abholung ...

am 14.06. zieht meine Freundin um, die mir schon bei 3 Umzügen ganz dolle geholfen hat und die diesmal meine Hilfe braucht, da muss ich hin, sorry....

am 02./03. August komme ich samstags irgendwann aus Borkum wieder...

Plant doch mal bitte irgendwas, wo/wann ich kann!!!!!! 

@rote Laterne:
saugut!!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab heut den Ölberg geschafft


 
Hey Super  
Wer den Ölberg bezwingt braucht sich auch nicht mehr "Rote Laterne" nennen. Da kannst Du jetzt wieder Deinen alten Namen annehmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie oft
> Gratulation



Wie oft?   Ich bin ja froh, dass ich überhaupt hochgekommen bin. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal das Giom-Training anwenden.... rauf runter rauf runter....


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hey Super
> Wer den Ölberg bezwingt braucht sich auch nicht mehr "Rote Laterne" nennen. Da kannst Du jetzt wieder Deinen alten Namen annehmen, oder?



Nix da, der Name bleibt .... und wenn auch nur weil ich mit hochrotem Kopf oben ankomme


----------



## Tazz (27. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie oft?   Ich bin ja froh, dass ich überhaupt hochgekommen bin. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mal das Giom-Training anwenden.... rauf runter rauf runter....



Wow Lissy  


Aus Dir wird noch was


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

Plant doch mal bitte irgendwas, wo/wann ich kann!!!!!! 


Dann gib doch mal Deine freien Termine durch! Wir bekommen da sicher was hin.


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wow Lissy
> 
> 
> Aus Dir wird noch was




Oh, what a feeling.....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab heut den Ölberg geschafft



Liebe Lissy, ich erinnere mich wage an '2006, als wir zusammen den Ölberg schonmal bezwangen! Weiter so mit dem 2 Jahresrythmus, dann schaffst Du gegen 2010 auch die Löwenburg . _*duck und abhau...*_


----------



## sibby08 (27. Mai 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Liebe Lissy, ich erinnere mich wage an '2006, als wir zusammen den Ölberg schonmal bezwangen! Weiter so mit dem 2 Jahresrythmus, dann schaffst Du gegen 2010 auch die Löwenburg . _*duck und abhau...*_


 
Und wenn sie jetzt schon den Ölberg von der Rückseite bezwungen hat? Dann wäre die Lövenburg ja gerade nur noch zum warmfahren  .


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab heut den Ölberg geschafft


Herzlichen Glückwunsch...das nächste mal will ich mit!
Wo wir gerade beim Angeben sind 
Bin jetzt  Dienstags schon zum zweiten mal mit dem Rad von Rüngsdorf zum MTB-Treff am Aggerstadion angereist. 
Jedesmal  70 km, 450HM und eine ganz müde Kalinka. Klaus setzt mich dann vor Ende der Runde aus , damit ich etwas früher wieder Heim kann und dreht mit den anderen noch eine Runde.
@Jens und Ines
Training für 2009?!?!


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch...das nächste mal will ich mit!
> Wo wir gerade beim Angeben sind
> Bin jetzt  Dienstags schon zum zweiten mal mit dem Rad von Rüngsdorf zum MTB-Treff am Aggerstadion angereist.
> Jedesmal  70 km, 450HM und eine ganz müde Kalinka. Klaus setzt mich dann vor Ende der Runde aus , damit ich etwas früher wieder Heim kann und dreht mit den anderen noch eine Runde.
> ...



Wahnsinn!!!

Mal sehen, wo Merlin mit uns am Sonntag lang fährt. Vielleicht macht er ja "nur uns zuliebe" einen Schlenker zum Ölberg!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!!!
> 
> Mal sehen, wo Merlin mit uns am Sonntag lang fährt. Vielleicht macht er ja "nur uns zuliebe" einen Schlenker zum Ölberg!?



Ja, wie schön und wehe Du sagst ab! 
Da werden wir Tom mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, wie schön und wehe Du sagst ab!
> Da werden wir Tom mal zeigen wo der Hammer hängt!



Absagen - auf keinen Fall ... Ich werde ihm als rotköpfige Ölbergschnecke zeigen wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## inimtb (31. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> @Jens und Ines
> Training für 2009?!?!



Machen wir Anfang 2009. Du kommst also mit???? Das wäre super!!!

Gestern war'n wieder Streicharbeiten angesagt und ein Termin bei der Schneiderin und heute habe ich für ca. 40 Pflanzen ein neues Hause einzurichten.

Aber sollte heute jemand fahren, ich bin gern dabei!!! Morgen habe ich mich bei Merlin angemeldet. Wahrscheinlich nenne ich mich dann Rotes Lämpchen. Denn in letzter Zeit bin ich über 500 hm nicht mehr hinaus gekommen.

@Lissy: Echt super
@Karin: Alle Achtung
@Sonja: Viel Spaß auf der Klassenfahrt
@Renate: Genial
@An alle: Freu'n uns auf die nächste gemeinsame Tour

PS. Kann mir mal jemand einen Link für schöne Smilies geben


----------



## Kalinka (31. Mai 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> Machen wir Anfang 2009. Du kommst also mit???? Das wäre super!!!


JA, das Angebot hat mich gefreut und stolz gemacht...da hab ich was auf das ich hin arbeiten kann...



inimtb schrieb:


> Aber sollte heute jemand fahren, ich bin gern dabei!!! Morgen habe ich mich bei Merlin angemeldet. Wahrscheinlich nenne ich mich dann Rotes Lämpchen. Denn in letzter Zeit bin ich über 500 hm nicht mehr hinaus gekommen.


Na, wir werden sehen...so fit bin ich auch nicht, gelle! Ne rote Birne krieg ich allemal, aber ich freu mich auf Euch!!!
Bin heute eigentlich bei Andreas in Dahlhausen angemeldet, wollte mit dem Rad anreisen, aber das Wetter ist bescheiden. Werde meine HS33 lieber wieder zusammenpuzzeln 

Hier gibts welche!
Und
hier auch


----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hier auch




Uuuhi ..... .... die seite hatte ich noch nicht    


Ach und noch was :* was für ein Scheiss Wetter *


----------



## Conbey (31. Mai 2008)

Da sagst du was Tazz....wir wollten heute eigentlich auch ne Tour durch die Ville drehen, aber die haben wir dann mal wieder abgesagt  
Irgendwie schon komisch...erst regnet es Tage, Wochen gar nicht und dann wie aus Eimern....echt blöde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (31. Mai 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ach und noch was :* was für ein Scheiss Wetter *



Sag doch nicht so was. Ist wenigstens nicht staubig


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mädels und Sondergenehmigungsträger,

wie sieht es den am Wochenende bei Euch aus? 
Hat jemand Lust auf eine SiebengebirgsLightExplorerTour?  Ohne Navi

http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Draussen/smilie_out_048.gif


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Sondergenehmigungsträger,
> 
> wie sieht es den am Wochenende bei Euch aus?
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine SiebengebirgsLightExplorerTour?  Ohne Navi
> ...


Bin leider im Süden des Ländle
Viel Spaß und nette Mitfahrer  wünsche ich


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Sondergenehmigungsträger,
> 
> wie sieht es den am Wochenende bei Euch aus?
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine SiebengebirgsLightExplorerTour?  Ohne Navi
> ...



Dein Smilie, was übrigens so nicht angezeigt wird, erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Situation, die ich aus einem Nightride im 7Gb kenne - anschließend durfte ich 3 1/2 Monate pausieren


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juni 2008)

*


grüner Frosch schrieb:



			Dein Smilie, was übrigens so nicht angezeigt wird, ...
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 
*TTL - stets Dein geräderter Dienstleister :*


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine SiebengebirgsLightExplorerTour?  http://www.smilies.4-user.de/include/Draussen/smilie_out_048.gif


 
Ncht im Siebengebirge und erst übernächstes Wochenende aber durchaus lightexplorertourmäßig :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370​​


----------



## Derk (5. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo ...Sondergenehmigungsträger,
> 
> wie sieht es den am Wochenende bei Euch aus?
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine SiebengebirgsLightExplorerTour?  Ohne Navi
> ...


 
Ja, ich (reifebedingt sicherlich sondergenehmigungsfähig per se)  

Bin aber erst  am Nachmittag hinreichend nüchtern für die Anfahrt, weil ich am Samstag eine "100 Jahre Geburtstagsfeier"  absolvieren darf .

Navi bringe ich aber ggf. mit !

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Ncht im Siebengebirge und erst übernächstes Wochenende aber durchaus lightexplorertourmäßig :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2370​​



Prima, aber da bin ich in Holland


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Dein Smilie, was übrigens so nicht angezeigt wird, erinnert mich irgendwie an eine Situation, die ich aus einem Nightride im 7Gb kenne - anschließend durfte ich 3 1/2 Monate pausieren



Na, vielleicht erklärt man(n) ja einer (rot)blonden dann mal wie das mit den Smilies funktioniert


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Juni 2008)

Smilies/Bilder einfügen:

Entweder manuell mit Eingabe von "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" wie hier (allerdings ohne Leertaste vor/nach den eckigen Klammern [], sonst funktioniert hier die beispielhafte Darstellung nicht):






ergibt






..oder auf den gelb-grauen Button oberhalb des Antwortfeldes drücken. Vorsicht beim Internet-Explorer 7, der blockt standartmäßig erst einmal -> es erscheint eine gelbe Zeile am oberen Bildschirmrand. Auf diese Zeile klicken, dann wirst Du gefragt, ob Du eine "temporäre Zulassung" erteilen willst. Danach erscheint ein Feld, in dem Du den gewünschten Bilderlink eingeben kannst. Du erkennst anschließend bereits in der Vorschau, ob wunschgemäß wirklich das Bild oder doch nur der Link eingefügt wurde. Das wars schon, ich warte jetzt auf die ersten Bilder  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Ach Du meine Güte. Ich nehme den Firefox, ein zweites Fenster mit den Smilies und ziehe die Dinger 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




einfach per Drag&Drop an die gewünschte Stelle
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ob das mit dem IE geht 

ciao...


----------



## Kalinka (5. Juni 2008)

Ja! Der Code läßt sich droppen!
Lissy, wir machen einfach mal ein Smiley-Kurs mit Kaffee und Kuchen (Quasi _learn & cake_)bei mir.
Alles gaaaanz leicht!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja! Der Code läßt sich droppen!
> Lissy, wir machen einfach mal ein Smiley-Kurs mit Kaffee und Kuchen (Quasi _learn & cake_)bei mir.
> Alles gaaaanz leicht!!!



Wunderbar, das ist doch mal ein Vorschlag 



Und?

Ha !!!


----------



## joscho (5. Juni 2008)

Oh oh, ich sehe schon. Der Smilieverbrauch wird drastisch steigen, die Preise am Weltmarkt in die Höhe schnellen und am Ende wird die tazz wütend weil sie keine Smilies mehr hat  Ich fange schon mal an zu sparen und nehme diesmal nur einen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Oh oh, ich sehe schon. Der Smilieverbrauch wird drastisch steigen, die Preise am Weltmarkt in die Höhe schnellen und am Ende wird die tazz wütend weil sie keine Smilies mehr hat  Ich fange schon mal an zu sparen und nehme diesmal nur einen.



Ich versuch mich zu beherrschen 



... aber 

 



 ich muß doch auch ein bisschen üben.


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja! Der Code läßt sich droppen!
> Lissy, wir machen einfach mal ein Smiley-Kurs mit Kaffee und Kuchen (Quasi _learn & cake_)bei mir.
> Alles gaaaanz leicht!!!



Oh Mist,    

jetzt hab ich mich doch glatt um Kaffee und Kuchen gebracht


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oh Mist,
> 
> jetzt hab ich mich doch glatt um Kaffee und Kuchen gebracht


Da machen wir einfach plan & cake draus für gemeinsame Aktivitäten...
Oder clean & cake zum Fahrrad-Putzen...
Oder bike & cake... talk & cake...

Da geht noch was 

ach, hier noch ein Paar: smileys


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da machen wir einfach plan & cake draus für gemeinsame Aktivitäten...
> Oder clean & cake zum Fahrrad-Putzen...
> Oder bike & cake... talk & cake...
> 
> ...







Oder ein 

 + Cake .... Ich habe die Bilder von "Schraub + Grill" gesehen - das schreit nach einer Wiederholung!


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oder ein
> 
> + Cake .... Ich habe die Bilder von "Schraub + Grill" gesehen - das schreit nach einer Wiederholung!



Das ist das Ende von Tazz... Sturz der Smiley-Königin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (6. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist das Ende von Tazz... Sturz der Smiley-Königin


 
Hoffentlich endet das nicht in einem "Stutenbeißen"


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich endet das nicht in einem "Stutenbeißen"


Aber nicht doch, doch nicht mit Renate und Lissy


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich endet das nicht in einem "Stutenbeißen"



Bestimmt nicht, dafür bin ich viel zu


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht, dafür bin ich viel zu


Könnte man Sound einfügen, erklänge hier jetzt ein dicker Räusper 
Aber schön, daß Du nun ein Teil der großen Smiley-Familie bist!


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2008)

Also echt 




Da weiß ich garnix zu zu schreiben *Willkommen im Smileyfieber Lissy *

Aus der Nummer kommst Du nicht mehr raus     ... keine Heilung  .... haben meine Jungs auch gehofft ..................... nix zu machen  ......

 ich freue mich ........ 
 ..........  .... nur wenn ich eine sehr schöne Stute sein darf  beiße ich ....aber da ich ja nun auch in die Jahre gekommen bin hält das eh mein Gebiss nicht aus , Aporpo ...............................

         

*SONJA HAT GEBURTSTAG* 

Auch an dieser Stella noch mal alles liebe zum


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2008)

Auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

, und weiterhin viel Spaß beim ... 

_... auch unterwegs..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2008)

*Smileyfreie Glückwünsche auch von mir, liebe Sonja*


----------



## sibby08 (6. Juni 2008)

Hey Sonja!








Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß bei all Deinen sportlichen Aktivitäten
... Mountainbiken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.... Laufen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Skifahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



... Motoradfahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und, und... was Du sonst noch so alles treibst.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juni 2008)

hallo Mädels,

würde am WE gerne eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.
Wie wäre es mit der Talsperre... mal schaun wie es ausschaut?
Und am Ende Sieglinde und auf Sonja einen Trinken


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Mädels,
> 
> würde am WE gerne eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.
> Wie wäre es mit der Talsperre... mal schaun wie es ausschaut?
> Und am Ende Sieglinde und auf Sonja einen Trinken



Oooohh, ich bin in Holland von Do - So 

  . Also ohne mich, aber ich wünsche viel Spaß  

  und trinkt für mich ein großes 

  auf Sonja mit. Noch nachträgliches alles Gute zum Birthday


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juni 2008)

*Schade*



Viel Spaß, wo geht es denn hin...mit wem???


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Schade*
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß, wo geht es denn hin...mit wem???



Ich bin mit 5 Freundinnen in Enkhuizen am Eiselmeer zum:



 ...  

 ... 

 ... 

 ... usw.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juni 2008)

Wer hat Dir nur das mit den smilies erklärt 
Eigentlich muss man garnichts mehr schreiben...laßt smilies sprechen 
Viel Spaß und gib nicht so viel Geld aus!
Schon für unser WE überwiesen??


----------



## bibi1952 (9. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Mädels,
> 
> würde am WE gerne eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.
> Wie wäre es mit der Talsperre... mal schaun wie es ausschaut?
> Und am Ende Sieglinde und auf Sonja einen Trinken



Hallo,
willst du dich wieder bei mir für den Sonntag austragen?


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> willst du dich wieder bei mir für den Sonntag austragen?



Tja, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich da technisch nicht übernehme. 
Bin unschlüssig und würde für eine Spaßfrauenrunde jeden stehen lassen
Nun, überzeuge mich


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich da technisch nicht übernehme.
> Bin unschlüssig und würde für eine Spaßfrauenrunde jeden stehen lassen
> Nun, überzeuge mich


Ups, hab gerade gesehen ist ja leicht/leicht. 
Na, dann sollte mich nur ein unerwartet langer Wochenenddienst abhalten können, was eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
Da versuche ich mal noch die Spaßfrauen zu werben!
Bis denne bei trockenem Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mädels,
Lissy und ich möchten gern diesen Sommer den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben fahren.
Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt.
Es ist also auch für LEHRERINNEN machbar, gelle!
Termin steht noch nicht fest. So...es ist an Euch wer hat Lust?


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> Lissy und ich möchten gern diesen Sommer den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben fahren.
> Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt.
> Es ist also auch für LEHRERINNEN machbar, gelle!
> Termin steht noch nicht fest. So...es ist an Euch wer hat Lust?



So da wären drei Termine zur Auswahl :

16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin)
23/24.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin)
13/14.09.2008 (Lissy, Karin)

LOS!Äußert Euch


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So da wären drei Termine zur Auswahl :
> 
> 16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin)
> 23/24.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin)
> ...



Menno, wieso nicht 8.-10.8.?  Da könnte ich Euch einiges zeigen dort


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Menno, wieso nicht 8.-10.8.?  Da könnte ich Euch einiges zeigen dort


Weil ich da Wochenenddienst habe, schade eigentlich!
Habe mir aber sagen lassen, daß der Felsenwanderweg idiotinnensicher zu finden ist


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Weil ich da Wochenenddienst habe, schade eigentlich!
> Habe mir aber sagen lassen, daß der Felsenwanderweg idiotinnensicher zu finden ist



Ja, schade. Finden ja, fahren, naja...


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Ja, schade. Finden ja, fahren, naja...


Da über ich dann Technik für den AlpenX 2009...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da über ich dann Technik für den AlpenX 2009...



Welche Technik? Rentnerslalom?

Im Ernst: der Weg ist sehr bekannt unter Wanderern (besonders Gruppen! gehen da gerne) und meistens recht schmal. Oft springen auch kleine Kinder und freilaufende Hunde rum und machen kaum Platz...

Dabei bietet der Pfälzerwald soooo viele (leeeeere) andere Alternativen:

www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de

Hier findet ihr genügend "Ausweichangebote"

cu
Manni


P.S. hier mal reinschauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=281536


----------



## Derk (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dabei bietet der Pfälzerwald soooo viele (leeeeere) andere Alternativen:


 
Auch die - allerdings figurgefährdenden - Alternativen an seinen Hängen zum Rheintal hin sollten nicht unbeachtet bleiben .....


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Welche Technik? Rentnerslalom?
> Im Ernst: der Weg ist sehr bekannt unter Wanderern (besonders Gruppen! gehen da gerne) und meistens recht schmal. Oft springen auch kleine Kinder und freilaufende Hunde rum und machen kaum Platz...


Tja, aber ich habe einfach nicht mehr genug Urlaubstage, um in der Woche zu fahren, da ich im Oktober noch 18 Tage auf Sardinien verbringe.
Außerdem ist mein Slalom auch ausbaufähig...du kennst ja meine technischen Fähigkeiten 



Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Dabei bietet der Pfälzerwald soooo viele (leeeeere) andere Alternativen:
> www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de
> Hier findet ihr genügend "Ausweichangebote"
> cu
> ...


Also, wenn es denn nach Dir ginge, anderer Termin und anderer Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, aber ich habe einfach nicht mehr genug Urlaubstage, um in der Woche zu fahren, da ich im Oktober noch 18 Tage auf Sardinien verbringe.
> Außerdem ist mein Slalom auch ausbaufähig...du kennst ja meine technischen Fähigkeiten
> 
> 
> Also, wenn es denn nach Dir ginge, anderer Termin und anderer Ort



Nur anderer Weg, sonst ist alles Top dort! Termin: naja, bei soooviel Frauenpower bin ich eher überflüssig


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juni 2008)

Nach wie vor ist bei uns der Rothaarsteig in engerer Auswahl. Ca. 150Km | 3500Hm. Zeitraum evtl. Ende der Schulsommerferien NRW, oder im Frühherbst. 

 *Auf dem Weg der Sinne*

*





*

 Alternativ oder auch, das Ruhrtal evtl. mit dem RR (Lektüre _Tour 3|'2008_) von der Ruhrquelle bis nach Duisburg.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (17. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist bei uns der Rothaarsteig in engerer Auswahl. Ca. 150Km | 3500Hm. Zeitraum evtl. Ende der Schulsommerferien NRW, oder im Frühherbst.
> 
> 
> Alternativ oder auch, das Ruhrtal evtl. mit dem RR (Lektüre _Tour 3|'2008_) von der Ruhrquelle bis nach Duisburg.




@Andreas, Kalinka: Treff heute um 18 Uhr am Aggerstadion Tr'dorf


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Nach wie vor ist bei uns der Rothaarsteig in engerer Auswahl. Ca. 150Km | 3500Hm. Zeitraum evtl. Ende der Schulsommerferien NRW, oder im Frühherbst.
> 
> *Auf dem Weg der Sinne*
> 
> ...


Das sind viele HM und Sommerferien nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich bei mir. Obwohl 3 Etappen a 50/1000HM. das geht aber nicht ohen Urlaunstage, die knapp sind.
RR geht nicht, weil Lissy keins hat...noch.
Oder ich fahr mit Lissy den Felsenwannderweg und mit Euch RR im Ruhrpott.


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das sind viele HM und Sommerferien nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich bei mir. Obwohl 3 Etappen a 50/1000HM. das geht aber nicht ohen Urlaunstage, die knapp sind.
> RR geht nicht, weil Lissy keins hat...noch.
> Oder ich fahr mit Lissy den Felsenwannderweg und mit Euch RR im Ruhrpott.



Anfang August haben wir ja auch noch unser Bike & Chill mit SIT  
Und bei zuviel Kurztrips oder ähnlichem gibt es dann bald die "Rote Laterne" für meine Finanzen   und ich kann mir gar nie nicht ein RR leisten ...

Stöhn auf hohem Niveau


----------



## soka70 (17. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> Lissy und ich möchten gern diesen Sommer den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben fahren.
> Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt.
> Es ist also auch für LEHRERINNEN machbar, gelle!
> Termin steht noch nicht fest. So...es ist an Euch wer hat Lust?




Lese hier einen Wink an mich.........

Bin übrigens für die August Termine.....

Bis Sonntag, habe es korrekt im Kalender stehen!

Die momentan echt vielbeschäftigte und gestreßte und genervte Lehrerin, die gaaannnzzzz dringend Ferien braucht... und endlich nochmal aufs Bike will!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Lese hier einen Wink an mich.........
> Bin übrigens für die August Termine.....


Schlaues Mädchen, gut erkannt!
August...notiert.



soka70 schrieb:


> Bis Sonntag, habe es korrekt im Kalender stehen!


Sonntag...bin begründet unschlüssig.


----------



## Tazz (17. Juni 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Lese hier einen Wink an mich.........
> 
> Bin übrigens für die August Termine.....
> 
> ...






*Alles wie immer* 



Ach nee , was seit ihr süß ......

P.S.: Sonntag ist jedenfalls richtig


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Anfang August haben wir ja auch noch unser Bike & Chill mit SIT
> Und bei zuviel Kurztrips oder ähnlichem gibt es dann bald die "Rote Laterne" für meine Finanzen   und ich kann mir gar nie nicht ein RR leisten ...
> 
> Stöhn auf hohem Niveau



Ja, aber Bike&Chill ist vor der Tür... kaum Anfahrt 
Rodalben wird sicher wegen Übernachtung und Weg etwas teurer, aber frau gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, oder? 
Sprechen am Stammtisch nochmal drüber.

Mit Chris hat nicht geklappt...wenn zwei Chaoten sich treffen wollen...
Aber ich war der kleinere Idiot 
Wenn Sebastian mir wegen Mitfahrgelegenheit für Sonntag antwortet, gebe ich Bescheid ob ich fahre...weiß noch nicht.


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, aber Bike&Chill ist vor der Tür... kaum Anfahrt
> Rodalben wird sicher wegen Übernachtung und Weg etwas teurer, aber frau gönnt sich ja sonst nichts, oder?
> Sprechen am Stammtisch nochmal drüber.
> 
> ...



Gönnen können kann ich guuut ....  

Oooh, bitte  



wir sind doch eh am anderen Ende der Kolonne ...


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oooh, bitte
> 
> 
> wir sind doch eh am anderen Ende der Kolonne ...



Ja, ich komme, wenn Du die Tempobox mitbringst.
Wenn ich hinten fahren sollte, dann bin ich übertrainiert.
Sebastian hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ich denke die Schelltankstelle in Beuel wäre ein guter Treffpunkt auch von Holzlar, oder? Sebastian ist aus Beuel.
Bis Sonntag, oder heute abend, wenn ichs brauche (Danke )
LG


----------



## Tinchen12 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin relativ neu auf dem Rad und da ich da nicht mehr runter komme bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Nehmt ihr auch eine Fremde mit wenn ihr ein Ründchen fahrt? 

LG


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juni 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Welche Technik? Rentnerslalom?
> 
> Im Ernst: der Weg ist sehr bekannt unter Wanderern (besonders Gruppen! gehen da gerne) und meistens recht schmal. Oft springen auch kleine Kinder und freilaufende Hunde rum und machen kaum Platz...
> 
> ...



Wie oft warst du den schon da? Mir sind dort noch nie Hunde oder Kinder im Weg gestanden, eins, zwei Wandergrüppchen und das wars dann. Wenn man nicht gerade Sonntags oder in den Sommerferien dort unterwegs ist, am besten Freitags oder Samstags früh, habe ich selbst am Ostersamstag bei bestem Wetter keine Probleme gehabt. Natürlich sind die Bikeparkstrecken auch recht nett, bieten allerdings keine 40 km Trail am Stück.  Zur Einstimmung


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du den schon da? Mir sind dort noch nie Hunde oder Kinder im Weg gestanden, eins, zwei Wandergrüppchen und das wars dann. Wenn man nicht gerade Sonntags oder in den Sommerferien dort unterwegs ist, am besten Freitags oder Samstags früh, habe ich selbst am Ostersamstag bei bestem Wetter keine Probleme gehabt. Natürlich sind die Bikeparkstrecken auch recht nett, bieten allerdings keine 40 km Trail am Stück.  Zur Einstimmung



Danke Her Sommer,
sehr schön da...will hin. Wenn es auch weniger geschmeidig wir bei mir 
Lissy, Sonja sooo sieht es da aus.
Ach, Frank...mit dem Rad...guggst Du Film


----------



## on any sunday (19. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke Her Sommer,
> sehr schön da...will hin. Wenn es auch weniger geschmeidig wir bei mir
> Lissy, Sonja sooo sieht es da aus.
> Ach, Frank...mit dem Rad...guggst Du Film



Wenn schon, dann Dr. Sommer.  Apropo Sommer, der Weg zu dieser Jahreszeit der Weg zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu auf dem Rad und da ich da nicht mehr runter komme bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Nehmt ihr auch eine Fremde mit wenn ihr ein Ründchen fahrt?
> 
> LG



Hallo Tinchen, 
willkommen im Lokalforum  !

Die Mädels nehmen sogar Jungs mit; zumindest die mit Sonderausnahmegenehmigung und so ähnlich. 

Ergo einfach mal anmelden, wenn die Mädels fahren und schauen, ob ihr euch grün werdet...

Sind eigentlich wenig zickig, die Damen 

Und jetzt schnell weg.....................

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Tinchen,
> willkommen im Lokalforum  !
> Die Mädels nehmen sogar Jungs mit; zumindest die mit Sonderausnahmegenehmigung und so ähnlich.
> Ergo einfach mal anmelden, wenn die Mädels fahren und schauen, ob ihr euch grün werdet...


Na, da ich ja nichts mehr zu verlieren habe, fahre ich auch wieder mit unbekannten Frauen.
Willkommen und nur Mut.
Wie fit bist Du denn? Schaffts Du 600 HM und 60 km, dann wäre die Gewässerkunderunde am 13.07.08 etwas für Dich. Ich sende Dir den Link per PM.


sun909 schrieb:


> Die Mädels nehmen sogar Jungs mit; zumindest die mit Sonderausnahmegenehmigung und so ähnlich.
> Sind eigentlich wenig zickig, die Damen


Also so eng sehen wir das mit den Männern nicht mehr, Carsten...ich jedoch bin bei den Frauen wählerischer geworden, frau lernt ja dazu.
Frechheit...zickig sind wir wirklich nicht, aber ich arbeite daran.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann Dr. Sommer.  Apropo Sommer, der Weg zu dieser Jahreszeit der Weg zu dieser Jahreszeit


Entschuldi-Gänse her Prof. Dr. SONNTAG, da habe ich die Wechselstaben verbuchselt.
Willst Du nicht als Kamera-Frau mitfahren?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (20. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du den schon da? Mir sind dort noch nie Hunde oder Kinder im Weg gestanden, eins, zwei Wandergrüppchen und das wars dann. Wenn man nicht gerade Sonntags oder in den Sommerferien dort unterwegs ist, am besten Freitags oder Samstags früh, habe ich selbst am Ostersamstag bei bestem Wetter keine Probleme gehabt. Natürlich sind die Bikeparkstrecken auch recht nett, bieten allerdings keine 40 km Trail am Stück.  Zur Einstimmung



Ostern hätten wir uns da begegnen können...es lagen aber auch 10cm Schnee! 
Gemeinhin fahre ich 2-3x pro Jahr in den Pfälzerwald, Region Gräfenstein. Und ein Teil der Trails, die zu dem MTB Park gehören, gehen auch in Rodalben tw. über den Felsenwanderweg und an der PWV Hütte vorbei. Da war bisher bei gutem Wetter immer Menschenauflauf.

cu
Manni
...der mit Pfälzer Wurzeln


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Wie oft warst du den schon da? Mir sind dort noch nie Hunde oder Kinder im Weg gestanden, eins, zwei Wandergrüppchen und das wars dann. Wenn man nicht gerade Sonntags oder in den Sommerferien dort unterwegs ist, am besten Freitags oder Samstags früh, habe ich selbst am Ostersamstag bei bestem Wetter keine Probleme gehabt. Natürlich sind die Bikeparkstrecken auch recht nett, bieten allerdings keine 40 km Trail am Stück.  Zur Einstimmung



Ich würde ja gerne gucken, aber bei mir kommt nur ein schwarzer Kasten mit "buffering"


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> ich bin relativ neu auf dem Rad und da ich da nicht mehr runter komme bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Mitfahrgelegenheit. Nehmt ihr auch eine Fremde mit wenn ihr ein Ründchen fahrt?
> 
> LG



Hi Tinchen12,
ich hab vor 3 Jahren angefangen und bin wirklich toll aufgenommen worden. Es wird auf den/die Letzte/n gewartet, frau bekommt Tipps und Tricks gezeigt und .... ich habe noch keine 

 Frau hier kennengelernt

eher 

 , aber die bekommen keine Sondermännerausnahmemitfahrgenehmigung


----------



## sibby08 (20. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ... Gewässerkunderunde am 13.07.08 etwas für Dich. Ich sende Dir den Link per PM...


 
Als Ausnahmegenehmigung Inhaber plagt mich jetzt die Neugierde 
Würde mich auch über eine PM freuen


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Als Ausnahmegenehmigung Inhaber plagt mich jetzt die Neugierde
> Würde mich auch über eine PM freuen


*Verzeihung*...es ist mir sehr peinlich gerade Dich vergessen zu haben, Udo
PN ist unterwegs

Vertrottelte Grüße


----------



## sibby08 (20. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Verzeihung*...es ist mir sehr peinlich gerade Dich vergessen zu haben, Udo
> PN ist unterwegs
> 
> Vertrottelte Grüße


 
Das muss Dir aber nicht peinlich sein. Hier gibt es so viele nette Leute, da kann man schon mal jemanden (kleinen) leicht übersehen .
Ich werde mir mal eine Genehmigung einholen, um von meiner Ausnahmegenehmigung gebrauch zu machen.


----------



## Tinchen12 (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Mädels und Sonderausnahmegenehmigungsinhaber,

ich habe leider (noch) keine Vorstellung wie hoch 600 hm sind. Sonst würde ich mich gerne anschließen und bei der Gewässerkunderunde mitfahren. Aber vielleicht finde ich das ja noch heraus bis dahin. 
Ich werde auf jedenfall am Ball bleiben und wie es aussieht auch den ein oder anderen bei der Slow-Motion-TAL-Fahrt kennenlernen. 

LG
Tinchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das muss Dir aber nicht peinlich sein. Hier gibt es so viele nette Leute, da kann man schon mal jemanden (kleinen) leicht übersehen .
> Ich werde mir mal eine Genehmigung einholen, um von meiner Ausnahmegenehmigung gebrauch zu machen.



Klar...am besten kommt Deine Holde zum Grillen...dann klappt es sicherBeeile dich, ab Morgen wird der Termin freigeschaltet


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

*Wiederhohlung!*

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
Lissy und ich möchten gern diesen Sommer den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben *fahren*. Ja Frank, FAHREN!
Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags eventuell ab Mittag, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt. Hotel und/oder Camping.

So da wären drei Termine zur Auswahl :

16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Sonja, die aufs Rad will)
23/24.08.2008 (Termin gestrichen, auf bitte eines Paares, das sich traut)
13/14.09.2008 (Lissy, Karin)

Und danke an den kleinen Prof.Dr.Sonntag, der kostenloses Werbematerial zu Verfügung stellte


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Wiederhohlung!*
> 
> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,....


 
Eben stand da aber noch ein anderer Text ! Grundsätzlich möchte ich gerne meine Mittäterschaft androhen, nicht, dass meine Sondermännerausnahmemitfahrgenehmigung  noch einrostet. Termin wäre bei mir Pott wie Deckel.


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Wiederhohlung!*
> 
> So da wären drei Termine zur Auswahl :
> 
> ...



Wie jetzt  ein Paar das sich traut mit uns zu fahren? 

Oder  ....


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie jetzt  ein Paar das sich traut mit uns zu fahren?
> 
> Oder  ....


Zweites... und die haben sich den Termin für was Eigenes erbeten und auch verdient 
Gehe jetzt den 7-Gebirgsteil der Gewässerkunde-Runde exploren...mit GPS...ich ahne Disaster 
LG
Bin weg


----------



## Redking (20. Juni 2008)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Sonderausnahmegenehmigungsinhaber,
> 
> ich habe leider (noch) keine Vorstellung wie hoch 600 hm sind. Sonst würde ich mich gerne anschließen und bei der Gewässerkunderunde mitfahren. Aber vielleicht finde ich das ja noch heraus bis dahin.
> Ich werde auf jedenfall am Ball bleiben und wie es aussieht auch den ein oder anderen bei der Slow-Motion-TAL-Fahrt kennenlernen.
> ...



Hallo 

Slow motion ist jeden Dienstag Abend um 18 Uhr ab dem Troisdorfer Aggerstadion. Kalinka fährt dort auch häufiger mit.

Gruss
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Slow motion ist jeden Dienstag Abend um 18 Uhr ab dem Troisdorfer Aggerstadion. Kalinka fährt dort auch häufiger mit.
> 
> ...


Ja ganz toll

 
Ganz nette Leute


Tolle Eisdiele


----------



## Spooky (20. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zweites... und die haben sich den Termin für was Eigenes erbeten und auch verdient
> Gehe jetzt den 7-Gebirgsteil der Gewässerkunde-Runde exploren...mit GPS...ich ahne Disaster
> LG
> Bin weg



Wenn du beim 7G-Part Hilfe brauchst lass es mich wissen, ...


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Wenn du beim 7G-Part Hilfe brauchst lass es mich wissen, ...


Danke Marco,
ja, ich habe heute den Trail gesucht, der direkt an der B42 langgeht( bin ich mit Dir schon gefahren), damit ich nicht zweimal das Rheintal fahre...nicht gefunden...wo ist der Einstieg von Honnef aus?
In Honnef habe ich nicht gefunden was ich suchte, aber was anderes feines.


----------



## Spooky (20. Juni 2008)

Hätte da ne Idee, wie ihr fahren könntet. Das ginge aber nicht an der B vorbei. Hast du am WE Zeit ? Iris wollte glaube ich auch fahren.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hätte da ne Idee, wie ihr fahren könntet. Das ginge aber nicht an der B vorbei. Hast du am WE Zeit ? Iris wollte glaube ich auch fahren.


Bin Morgen mit Chris um 11:00 an der Dollendorfer Fähre verabredet...er möchte GPS gucken und ich will seine Hilfe beim Weg vom Rhein über Holzlar nach Niederpleis...habe was geplant und wir gpsen ob es geht.
Kommt mit, wenn Ihr wollt. Verfahrgarantie!
Die ganze Gewässerkunde-Runde wird 70 km, kürzer ginge nur mit einer 0 hm-Tour , aber viel flach auf dem Rückweg. 
Sonntag bin ich bei TeamIII.
Aber das nächste WE ginge was, aber da wird ja gefeiert.
Wenns garnicht klappt, melde ich mich.
Danke


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin Morgen mit Chris um 11:00 an der Dollendorfer Fähre verabredet...er möchte GPS gucken und ich will seine Hilfe beim Weg vom Rhein über Holzlar nach Niederpleis...habe was geplant und wir gpsen ob es geht.
> Kommt mit, wenn Ihr wollt. Verfahrgarantie!
> Die ganze Gewässerkunde-Runde wird 70 km, kürzer ginge nur mit einer 0 hm-Tour , aber viel flach auf dem Rückweg.
> Sonntag bin ich bei TeamIII.
> ...


 
Bei Holzlar gibt es ein paar richtig schöne Trails!


----------



## inimtb (21. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So da wären drei Termine zur Auswahl :
> 
> 16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Sonja, die aufs Rad will)
> 23/24.08.2008 (Termin gestrichen, auf bitte eines Paares, das sich traut)
> 13/14.09.2008 (Lissy, Karin)



Wir können leider an keinem der Termine
Aber sonst ab der 2. Juliwoche bis Ende August an allen anderen WE!!!


----------



## Spooky (21. Juni 2008)

Zu früh, ... Vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Sonntag nach der Feier.



Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin Morgen mit Chris um 11:00 an der Dollendorfer Fähre verabredet...er möchte GPS gucken und ich will seine Hilfe beim Weg vom Rhein über Holzlar nach Niederpleis...habe was geplant und wir gpsen ob es geht.
> Kommt mit, wenn Ihr wollt. Verfahrgarantie!
> Die ganze Gewässerkunde-Runde wird 70 km, kürzer ginge nur mit einer 0 hm-Tour , aber viel flach auf dem Rückweg.
> Sonntag bin ich bei TeamIII.
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Zu früh, ... Vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Sonntag nach der Feier.



Ja, das wäre toll der Weg Rheintal-Niedrpleis durchs 7gebirge steht, aber Tips zum Rheintal kann ich noch brauchen.
War nett heute mit Familie Izual...was man alles mit einem Kinderhänger am MTB fahren kann...toll.
LG
Karin


----------



## Tinchen12 (22. Juni 2008)

> Hallo
> 
> Slow motion ist jeden Dienstag Abend um 18 Uhr ab dem Troisdorfer Aggerstadion. Kalinka fährt dort auch häufiger mit.
> 
> ...



... aber leider muss ich Dienstags immer arbeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (23. Juni 2008)

Warum ist es *im* Rhein so schön?

Wer sich diese Frage schon gestellt hat, den lade ich zur *Gewässerkunde-Runde *am *13.07.2008 *ein.

Von Honnef über das 7-Gebirge zur Sieg. Dort Besuch der Fischtreppe in Buisdorf, dann flach an der Sieg entlang zur automatischen, gewässerkundlichen Messstation in Menden. Von dort flach an Sieg und Rhein nach Honnef zurück. Dort zum Abschluss für alle interessierten eine Führung durch die Labore der Rheingütestation und *Grillen* in der Station. Ca. 65 km und ca. 400 HM. Wenige leichte Trials, Forst und Radwege.
Anmeldung für maximal 20 Leute *Hier*


----------



## bernhardwalter (23. Juni 2008)

Och wie Schade Karin,

kann leider bei dem Event nicht mit dabei seinbin in der Woche in der Schweiz ein wenig Radeln,Biken,Wandern und jede Menge Kölsch 

Sonja @soka70 Geht es dir wieder gut ? 

Bis demnächst einmal 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Warum ist es *im* Rhein so schön?
> 
> Wer sich diese Frage schon gestellt hat, den lade ich zur *Gewässerkunde-Runde *am *13.07.2008 *ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger64 (23. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Och wie Schade Karin,
> 
> kann leider bei dem Event nicht mit dabei seinbin in der Woche in der Schweiz ein wenig Radeln,Biken,Wandern und jede Menge Kölsch
> 
> ...



Kölsch in der Schweiz??? Wo??? 

Manni, der gerade ein paar Feldschlösschen trinken musste


----------



## soka70 (23. Juni 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Sonja @soka70 Geht es dir wieder gut ?




Ja, danke der Nachfrage, war ne kleine Kreislaufschwäche mit Puls von 192! Sollte wohl dringend mehr aufs Rad, aber ich kam den kurzen Anstieg mit der neuen Gabel so gut hoch..... nur dann nicht mehr runter


----------



## Race4Hills (24. Juni 2008)

So ich habe hier auch mal was zum gucken,

schon lang ist es her, die Pilgertour von Wuppertal nach Kölle zum DOM. .
..
.
.
.
.
Ha und hier das von Sonntag in Odenthal. 


Viel spass beim Gucken und Sorry für die Reklame.

Bis bald Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (25. Juni 2008)

Wahnbachtalsperre fast alle,

hier die ersten Bilder durch das nass kühle Gehege, Bilderbuch, jetzt mit Musik

Bis bald Gruss Jens


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juni 2008)

hallo Mädels und Jungs,
haben wir was vor am WE? Sonntag? MTB, RR, AlpenX-termin...?
Vielleicht am RR mi Andreas und der " anderen Ines".


----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juni 2008)

Guten Morgen Karin,
Sonntag wollten wir vielleicht nochmal um/in die Talsperre. Den Wasserverlustfortschritt seit vergangener Woche begutachten. Kannst Dich anschließen wenn Du möchtest. Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Karin,
> Sonntag wollten wir vielleicht nochmal um/in die Talsperre. Den Wasserverlustfortschritt seit vergangener Woche begutachten. Kannst Dich anschließen wenn Du möchtest. Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt!



Ja, das Angebot hatte ich auch schon von Chris mit Anreise von Bonn...aber nachdem ich gestern nochmal 55km/700HM für die Gewässerkunde-Runde explored habe und am Samstag für noch so eine Tour angemeldet bin, würde ich am So lieber gemütlich mit dem Auto nach Hennef fahren und dort starten. Ich melde mich, wann wolltet Ihr starten? RR oder MTB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (27. Juni 2008)

Muß ich abklären wegen der Kinder. Vermutlich mittags/früher Nachmittag. MTB natürlich, schmale Reifen machen sich nicht wirklich gut da oben . Evtl. schließen wir uns morgen ein Stück der Tour an, sofern die Kinder über einen absehbaren Zeitraum beschäftigbar sind. Wird sich morgen eher kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## soka70 (27. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> haben wir was vor am WE? Sonntag? MTB, RR, AlpenX-termin...?
> Vielleicht am RR mi Andreas und der " anderen Ines".




Hi, 
nee wir wollten uns Samstag treffen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Du wolltest noch Deinen Dienst abklären 

Also ich würde gerne am Samstag ab ca 13 Uhr fahren (Treffpunkt Sieglinde)! Gerne Ines und Jens 3-Berge-Tour (ein wenig Ausdauer, ein wenig Anstiege) oder Richtung Talsperre oder oder?!?!?!?

Dauer ca. 3 Stunden, danach ein Bierchen in der Sieglinde und dann hat man noch genügend Zeit für ein gemütliches Abendprogramm ohne Streß!

Kommt jemand mit????


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juni 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nee wir wollten uns Samstag treffen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher! Du wolltest noch Deinen Dienst abklären
> 
> Also ich würde gerne am Samstag ab ca 13 Uhr fahren (Treffpunkt Sieglinde)! Gerne Ines und Jens 3-Berge-Tour (ein wenig Ausdauer, ein wenig Anstiege) oder Richtung Talsperre oder oder?!?!?!?
> ...



Schade, dass Frau sich nicht zweiteilen kann  aber morgen quäle ich mich mit [email protected] durchs 7Gebirge .... mal sehen wie weit ich komme. 80 km und 1600 hm - ich glaub ich bin größenwahnsinnig oder


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen, habe Euch gerade allen eine Eeeeee-Mail geschriben, hat Frank noch nichts gesagt wegen Schraub und Grill und zuvor Fahrtechnick?

SA 13:00 Uhr wäre Klasse aber was denn nun? 3 Berge tour ist gut, da heben wir auch ein bischen schotter nur die serpentienen fehlen, ah da lasse ich mir eine Schleife einfallen.

Filme Abend Albrechtroute, nun ich kann mir vorstellen, das wir es am Samstag den 19.7. 20:00 Uhr anschauen. Zuvor eine tolle Runde incl. HoChiMing dehen, dann ein bischen stärken (Grillen), was meint Ihr?

Bis dahin Gruss Jens


----------



## sibby08 (28. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Muß ich abklären wegen der Kinder. Vermutlich mittags/*früher Nachmittag*. MTB natürlich, schmale Reifen machen sich nicht wirklich gut da oben . Evtl. schließen wir uns morgen ein Stück der Tour an, sofern die Kinder über einen absehbaren Zeitraum beschäftigbar sind. Wird sich morgen eher kurzfristig entscheiden.


 
Melde auch mal unverbindlich Interesse wenn es am frühen Nachmittag ist. Ich muss aber vorher noch die Chefin fragen...


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe Euch gerade allen eine Eeeeee-Mail geschriben, hat Frank noch nichts gesagt wegen Schraub und Grill und zuvor Fahrtechnick?
> 
> SA 13:00 Uhr wäre Klasse aber was denn nun? 3 Berge tour ist gut, da heben wir auch ein bischen schotter nur die serpentienen fehlen, ah da lasse ich mir eine Schleife einfallen.
> 
> ...


Komisch Frank hat am Stammtisch nichts gesagt.
Also ich richte mich mal auf 13:00 ein...für mich ohne Abendprogramm, da ich eingeladen bin.
Sollte ich bis 10:00 nicht gehört haben, versuch ich nach dem Wochenenddienst mit Chris ab 11:00 im 7-gebirge zu fahren, aber das ist eh knapp und eigentlich zu heftig für mich.
Also mit Euch um 13:00 passte besser und Fahrtechnik ist nötig
Guets Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Race4Hills (28. Juni 2008)

OKI machen wir Nägel mit Kö
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pfen,

13:00 Uhr Siglinde ob 3 Berge Tour oder Lohmarer Wald, das könne wir ja vor Ort entscheiden.
Ich würde das Guiden übernehmen.

Das mit Frank hat sich erledigt, wie Ihr per Mail schon mit bekommen habt.
" Zitat Frank
Hi,
es hing von Merlin ab, ob er Samstag kann oder nicht. Da er nicht kann, hab ich nicht eingeladen. "

Bis gleich


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> OKI machen wir Nägel mit Kö
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, dann kann ich ja in Ruhe zu Ende Wochenenddiensten.
Wir sehen uns um 13:00 (das schaffe ich sicher), obwohl mich bei den Benzinpreisen die Anfahrt schon ruiniert
Ach, am 19.07 könnte ich mich nochmal ruinieren...heißt ich könnte AlpenX planen kommen
Bis gleich!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. Juni 2008)

Wir schließen uns gern an . Bis später.


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir schließen uns gern an . Bis später.



Ne, wie nett
Freu mich!


----------



## Race4Hills (28. Juni 2008)

OKI, alles weiter auf der Tour.

GRuss Jens


----------



## Redking (28. Juni 2008)

Euch wünsche viel Spaß.
Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Euch wünsche viel Spaß.
> Grüße
> Klaus


In aller Feindschaft natürlich, oder?

Spaß hatten wir
Kleine, feine Frauenrunde m/w=2/3...was für eine selten hohe Frauenquote.
Danke Jens für guiden und noschwätzte


----------



## sibby08 (30. Juni 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Verzeihung*...es ist mir sehr peinlich gerade Dich vergessen zu haben, Udo
> PN ist unterwegs
> 
> Vertrottelte Grüße


 
 Habe mich leider wieder austragen müssen 
Ich bin von Sonntag bis Montag weg. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht regnet es ja und die Tour ist dann eine Woche spähter .

Viel Spaß wünsche ich allen


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Habe mich leider wieder austragen müssen
> Ich bin von Sonntag bis Montag weg. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht regnet es ja und die Tour ist dann eine Woche spähter .
> 
> Viel Spaß wünsche ich allen


Ja, das hat sich Tom auch gewünscht...wenn es regnet wissen wir ja dann wer Schuld hat!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2008)

Wiederhohlung!

Auf speziellen Wunsch hier nochmal die Termine für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben.
Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags eventuell ab Mittag, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt. Hotel oder Ferienwohnung.
So, da wären zwei Termine zur Auswahl :

16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Sonja, die aufs Rad will)
13/14.09.2008 (Lissy, Karin)

Thomas, Marco, Iris, wie schaut es aus? Wann könntet Ihr?

Klausi? Keine Lust mitzufahren? Freundesbefreite Einzelzelle natürlich!!!

Marco, kannst Du mir die Adresse der FEWO zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Karin,

wir können zu beiden Terminen, lieber wäre mir aber der im August.


Grüße
Marco und Iris


----------



## sibby08 (1. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wiederhohlung!
> 
> Auf speziellen Wunsch hier nochmal die Termine für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben.
> Geplant ist ein normales WE. Anfahrt Freitags eventuell ab Mittag, Tour Samstag und vielleicht ein bißchen am Sonntag, dann Heimfahrt. Hotel oder Ferienwohnung.
> ...


 
Vielleicht solltet ihr euch das hier mal näher anschauen:
http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/html/m_bike_-_pfalzer_wald.html

Passt perfekt in euren Terminplan.
Ich kann die Jungs nur empfehlen (Giom wird das sicher bestätigen können).


----------



## Spooky (1. Juli 2008)

Sieht irgendwie verdächtig hier nach aus:

http://www.bikeparkhostel.de/Rundumsorglospaket.html

Und den Preis von 178,00 für das WE finde ich ich ja fast schon unverschämt, ... Keine Ahnung was der Spaß über M-Bike kostet.


Grüße
Marco




sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr euch das hier mal näher anschauen:
> http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/html/m_bike_-_pfalzer_wald.html
> 
> Passt perfekt in euren Terminplan.
> Ich kann die Jungs nur empfehlen (Giom wird das sicher bestätigen können).


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

*Termin!*

Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wird der *16/17.08.2008*

*16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Marco, Iris, Thomas)*
13/14.09.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Sonja vielleicht)
Sobald alle ein *JA* (wehe ein nein!) gegeben haben, kümmere ich mich um die Unterkunft.


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Juli 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr euch das hier mal näher anschauen:
> http://www.mallorca-biketours.com/html/m_bike_-_pfalzer_wald.html
> 
> Passt perfekt in euren Terminplan.
> Ich kann die Jungs nur empfehlen (Giom wird das sicher bestätigen können).



Stimmt! Die sind wirklich gut. Ich habe im März 2007 in Cala Ratjada auch ein paar Touren mitgemacht. Super ist das Fahrtechnik-Training vorweg und mittendrin.


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Termin!*
> 
> Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wird der *16/17.08.2008*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


>




[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	







[/url]


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2008)

Es könnte sein, daß wir uns kurzfristig mit anschließen (sofern gestattet), Unterkunft dann in Eigeninitiative suchen.


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, daß wir uns kurzfristig mit anschließen (sofern gestattet), Unterkunft dann in Eigeninitiative suchen.



Na, wenn es sein muss! Klar gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (2. Juli 2008)

Yep. Anfahrt schon Freitag mittag kann ich aber noch nicht zusagen. 

Zur Not kommen wir einfach Freitag abend nach, ...

Habe dann übrigens noch Platz für ein zusätzliches Bike incl. Fahrer.


Grüße
Marco



Kalinka schrieb:


> *Termin!*
> 
> Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wird der *16/17.08.2008*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Yep. Anfahrt schon Freitag mittag kann ich aber noch nicht zusagen.
> 
> Zur Not kommen wir einfach Freitag abend nach, ...
> 
> ...


Dann sollten wir mit 2 Autos hinkommen. Ich kann auch 3 Leute und 3 Räder transportieren.
Die Freitags-Abfahrzeit ist flexibel...Vielleicht ein frühes und ein spätes Auto.
PRIMA!


----------



## Redking (2. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klausi? Keine Lust mitzufahren? Freundesbefreite Einzelzelle natürlich!!!




Mmm für einen Tag Radfahren ist mir das etwas viel Aufwand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Mmm für einen Tag Radfahren ist mir das etwas viel Aufwand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also erstens fahren wir sicher am Sonntag auch noch und zweitens nettes, geselliges Drumherum mit Freunden...achso...ich vergaß 
Wie war es gestern?
Ich war erst 17:15 in Birlinghoven...15 min bis Troisdorf war zu knapp.
Aber so habe ich wenigstens die ganze Runde gemacht und 4 h gebraucht.
Und das nach Feierabend
LG


----------



## sibby08 (3. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Stimmt! Die sind wirklich gut. Ich habe im März 2007 in Cala Ratjada auch ein paar Touren mitgemacht. Super ist das Fahrtechnik-Training vorweg und mittendrin.


 
Da haben wir uns gerade so verpasst. Ich war 2007 über den Monatswechsel Februar/März dort.


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2008)

*Update!*

Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wird der *16/17.08.2008*

*16/17.08.2008 (Lissy, Karin, Marco, Iris, Thomas, [email protected])*
Alle außer Thomas gaben ein *JA* ...ich kümmere ich mich nun um die Unterkunft für 6 Personen in Doppelzimmern. Lissy & Karin, Marco & Iris, Thomas & Daniel...wenns so recht ist?
Für Ferienwohnung dürften wir zu viele sein.
Bevor ich die Unterkunft zusage, frage ich nochmal ab...danach trägt jeder die Stornokosten selber!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. Juli 2008)

Hi Ihrs,

wie schauts mit MTB am Samstag aus, irgendwer irgendwas geplant?!?!?! Hätte auf ein nettes Ründchen, gerne auch Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre (damit ich nicht nur immer die Bilder im web sehe). Nach Möglichkeit eher später als früher, da ich erst nach Hennef anreisen werde...

Liebe Karin, bin nächstes WE in Malaga, kann leider nicht an Deiner Tour teilnehmen.

Am Sonntag findet übrigens wieder "Siegtal pur" statt. Wem es also langweilig ist...


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> wie schauts mit MTB am Samstag aus, irgendwer irgendwas geplant?!?!?! Hätte auf ein nettes Ründchen, gerne auch Richtung Wahnbachtalsperre (damit ich nicht nur immer die Bilder im web sehe). Nach Möglichkeit eher später als früher, da ich erst nach Hennef anreisen werde...


Bin morgen in Herchen mit Frank und Renate, geht aber schon um 11:30 los.


soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe Karin, bin nächstes WE in Malaga, kann leider nicht an Deiner Tour teilnehmen.


Ha, Du fährst also lieber nach Malaga, das merk ich mir!



*Viel Spaß!!!*


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Update!*
> 
> Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben wird der *16/17.08.2008*
> 
> ...



Hi!

Also bin dabei. Habe schon mal bei Petrus bescheid gesagt, das er an DEM WE die Sonne von einem Wolkenfreien Himmel scheinen lassen soll!

@Marco
Kann auch erst später fahren. Komme vor 15 Uhr eh net aus dem Laden. Können ja mit meinem Auto fahren. Wenns recht ist

Hätte dann noch 1 Platz frei. Also, wer mitfahren möchte, bitte melden.

Das wird ein supi WE


----------



## Kalinka (7. Juli 2008)

*Update!*

Der Termin für den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben ist der *16/17.08.2008*

Alle gaben ein *JA* ...günstige Unterkunft (24,-/PP) für 6 Personen in Doppelzimmern:Lissy & Karin, Marco & Iris, Thomas & Daniel ist reserviert... jedoch im Moment in Leimen. Versuche aber in Rodalben noch etwas günstiges zu finden.
Bevor ich die Unterkunft fest zusage, frage ich nochmal ab...danach trägt jeder die Stornokosten selber!
Daniel sende mir mal deine Nummer per PN.


----------



## Kalinka (7. Juli 2008)

*Mit dem MTB auf dem Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben 16/17.08.2008*
Günstige Unterkunft (24,-/PP) für 6 Personen in Doppelzimmern,Lissy & Karin, Marco & Iris, Thomas & Daniel, ist in Leimen reserviert... 
Die zwei günstigen Unterkünfte in Rodalben sind in Urlaub und ausgebucht.
Jetzt ist der Moment zum Abspringen...bis Ende der Woche sage ich die Zimmer zu. Dort sind auch im Moment noch Zimmer für Nachzügler frei.


----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juli 2008)

Wenn Ines und ich mit kommen sollten, gibt es da einen Campingplatz ????
Das Wenn bezezieht sich auf die Tage danach, Insider wissen wo von ich spreche.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. Juli 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Wenn Ines und ich mit kommen sollten, gibt es da einen Campingplatz ????
> Das Wenn bezezieht sich auf die Tage danach, Insider wissen wo von ich spreche.
> 
> Gruss Jens


@Jens: meine Empfehlung waere Claussensee 
Viel Spass!
Manni


----------



## Race4Hills (8. Juli 2008)

UPS hat sich erledigt mein lebender Terminkalender, hat mir gerade ein Sstrich Durch diese Tage gemacht schnief.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> UPS hat sich erledigt mein lebender Terminkalender, hat mir gerade ein Sstrich Durch diese Tage gemacht schnief.
> Gruss Jens


Sehr Schade, aber ist ja nur verschoben...nächstes Jahr dann!
Steht der 19.07. noch als Üb & Film im Raum...ich frage, weil ich meine Termine ja selber organisieren muss


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sehr Schade, aber ist ja nur verschoben...nächstes Jahr dann!
> Steht der 19.07. noch als Üb & Film im Raum...ich frage, weil ich meine Termine ja selber organisieren muss



 Och bitte nicht am 19.07. - da bin ich in Holland. 




 Und ich möchte doch sooooo gerne dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (9. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och bitte nicht am 19.07. - da bin ich in Holland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dann auch nicht. Muss auf einen 4 Jährigen aufpassen.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Race4Hills (9. Juli 2008)

Nun ja wegen der 4 Jährigen, kann man ja noch Versterstehn, aber Holland liegt doch direkt um die ECKE oder ???? 

Nein Spass bei Seite, den 19ten werde ich wohl verschieben auf das WE danach, sprich 26.7, was meint Ihr denn dazu, alles weitere per EEEEEEEEEEEEEE-Mail

Gruss jens


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juli 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Nun ja wegen der 4 Jährigen, kann man ja noch Versterstehn, aber Hollan liegt doch direkt um die ECKE oder ????
> 
> Nein Spass bei Seite, den 19 werde ich wohl verschieben auf das WE danach, sprich 26.7, was meint Ihr denn dazu, alles weitere per EEEEEEEEEEEEEE-Mail
> 
> Gruss jens




Super   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













  Da sin mer dabei, dat is priiiimaaa.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> ... den 19 werde ich wohl verschieben auf das WE danach, sprich 26.7, was meint Ihr denn dazu, alles weitere per EEEEEEEEEEEEEE-Mail
> Gruss jens


Ja, da kann ich. Habe zwar Wochenenddienst und Rufbereitschaft, aber aber ab Mittag sollte irgendwas gehen.
Dann kann unsrere rasende, reisende, vorne fahrende Laterne zu den platten Nachbarn und der bikende Werkzeugkasten, kann den Neffen nerven.
Ich harre mal der Dinge die da kommen!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Juli 2008)

no probs hier für den 26.!


----------



## Redking (9. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, da kann ich. Habe zwar Wochenenddienst und Rufbereitschaft, aber aber ab Mittag sollte irgendwas gehen.
> Dann kann unsrere rasende, reisende, vorne fahrende Laterne zu den platten Nachbarn und der bikende Werkzeugkasten, kann den Neffen nerven.
> Ich harre mal der Dinge die da kommen!



Am 19 ist es kein Neffe. Am 26 werden die Zwillinge(Neffen) endlich drei. Ich bin doch der Pate. Wenn nur nach 20Uhr.

Seit dem Wochenende fahren Sie auch Rad.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> no probs hier für den 26.!


Schon klar, daß diese Zusage eine verbindlicher Vertrag zur gemeinsamen Überquerung der Alpen mit dem MTB 2009 ist, unter Zeugen geschlossen.
Da kommst Du jetzt nicht mehr raus


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juli 2008)

Falsch liebe Karin, es geht hier rein ums Film gucken, bzw. Infos sammeln.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Falsch liebe Karin, es geht hier rein ums Film gucken, bzw. Infos sammeln.


Frau kann ja mal probieren, oder? Ich hatte die Hoffnung Du fällst drauf rein
Na hoffentlich überzeugt der Film von Jens besser als ich Druck mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frau kann ja mal probieren, oder? Ich hatte die Hoffnung Du fällst drauf rein
> Na hoffentlich überzeugt der Film von Jens besser als ich Druck mache.


Du kennst mich schlecht Liebelein.  Fahre jetzt in Deine Richtung mit dem RR. Hoffe, daß es trocken bleibt.


----------



## soka70 (11. Juli 2008)

Liebe Spassfrauen und Anhang,

aus dem fernen und sonnigen und heissen Malaga sende ich euch ganz liebe Gruesse!

Viel Spass bei eurer Wasserspassrunde mit Karin, denke an euch!


----------



## Redking (11. Juli 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe Spassfrauen und Anhang,
> 
> aus dem fernen und sonnigen und heissen Malaga sende ich euch ganz liebe Gruesse!
> 
> Viel Spass bei eurer Wasserspassrunde mit Karin, denke an euch!



Kannst du uns das bitte für Sonntag schicken.
Karin was heisst schlechtes Wetter???
Nur Regen oder was???
Also aus meiner Sicht war heute schlechtes Wetter zum Radfahren.

Fährt wer aus dem Raum Troisdorf/Siegburg oder Bonn direkt mit dem Rad Nach Bad Honnef???

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2008)

*Also letzte Infos für die morgige Gewässerkunde-Runde:*

Ich bitte alle gegen 11:30 einzutrudeln, damit wir vor dem Start noch alles kühlstellen können!!!
Start um 12:00 Uhr in der 
Lohfelder Straße 100 
am Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz NRW
Wasserkontrollsation Rhein Süd!!!

Fleisch, Salate, Getränke...*alles* bitte selber mitbringen.
Es ist genügend Kühlkapazität vorhanden! 
Stühle werden langsam knapp.

Grill, Kohle und ein Kasten Erdinger alkoholfrei ist da! 
Parken an der Wasserkontrollstation ist nur eingeschränkt möglich. Bitte nicht am Seitenrand der langen, verführerischen Einfahrt parken -> *Feuerwehrzufahrt*

...besser am Straßenrand.

Ich bin ab 9:00 dort, wer sich also einen der 5 Parkplätze sichern möchte...
Wetter ist bestellt. Wenn es um 10:00 nicht regnet, wird die Tour stattfinden!!! Und es regnet nicht!!! Also braucht Ihr bis spätestens 10:00 auch nicht ins Netz zu gehen um nach einer Absage zu schauen!!!
Ich freu mich auch ein bisschen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Juli 2008)

Warum nur ein bisschen? Bereust Du die Tourausschreibung?


----------



## Conbey (12. Juli 2008)

Also ich freu mich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (12. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Also letzte Infos für die morgige Gewässerkunde-Runde:*
> 
> Ich bitte alle gegen 11:30 einzutrudeln, damit wir vor dem Start noch alles kühlstellen können!!!
> 
> ...



Na da verlangst du was.

Gut dann muss ich schon um 9:45 Uhr losradeln.

Also kann ich nicht schauen ob es bei dir regnet.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Warum nur ein bisschen? Bereust Du die Tourausschreibung?



Jein, meine erste, allein geguidete Riesentour...
Wird das Wetter?
Werde ich den Weg finden...ich bin es ja erst 5 mal abgefahren?
Halten die Batterien des Gecko?
Stimmt der Zeitplan?
Wie, um Gottes Willen, erkläre ich 20 Nicht-Chemikern meinen Job.
Wird Maria an den Grill denken?





Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Na da verlangst du was.
> 
> Gut dann muss ich schon um 9:45 Uhr losradeln.
> 
> ...



Na, dann darfst *Du* um 11:50 kommen!


----------



## Redking (12. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, dann darfst *Du* um 11:50 kommen!



Wenn es regnet werde ich es merken.

Werde mich schon dran halten was du von allen möchtest.

Brauche ich Besteck und Teller.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (12. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jein, meine erste, allein geguidete Riesentour...
> Wird das Wetter?
> Werde ich den Weg finden...ich bin es ja erst 5 mal abgefahren?
> Halten die Batterien des Gecko?
> ...


 
Du schaffst das! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich wünsche euch allen viel spaß  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und super Wetter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 für morgen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Juli 2008)

Liebe Karin, 
das 7-Gb ist nicht so unübersichtlich, als das wir da keine Wege finden würden. Zur Not guide ich an die Sieg über Marias Route. 

P.S.: Kennst Du Murphys Gesetz?


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wenn es regnet werde ich es merken.
> 
> Werde mich schon dran halten was du von allen möchtest.
> 
> ...



Nein, Teller, Besteck, Gläser sind in Porzelan/Metall und zur Not in Wegwerf vorhanden.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2008)

Warum ist es *im* Rhein so schön?

*Gewässerkunde-Runde heute findet statt!*


----------



## KiBa (13. Juli 2008)

Ich wäre wirklich auch sehr gern dabei gewesen! Leider erlaubt mir mein kaputtes Schlüsselbein im Moment nur die Anmeldung zum MTB-Stammtisch 

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß beim Biken und Grillen! 

Viele Grüße,
Sylvia


----------



## Redking (13. Juli 2008)

So endlich nach 130 Kilometern geduscht und zu Hause. 
Danke für die super Gewässerkunderunde. 
Der Grillspaß danach war auch spitze.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (14. Juli 2008)

*Was für ein großartiger Spaß *

 das müssen wir nochmal machen 

Super Stimmung 




Schöne Gegend/Wege 



Bestes Wetter 





Coole Leute 




Leckka Essen 





*und danke schön, für die Bildung auf diesem Wege *



Bilder gibbet später ,danke an die nette Truppe und bestes Guiden von Kalinka

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2008)

*So, es ist vollbracht...so schlimm war es ja garnicht.
Danke an die Mitfahrer und Mitfahrerinnen und an Chris, der mich fast unbemerkt aus dem Verfahrer in Holzlar rettete. Das mache ich nächstes Jahr wieder!!!
Bericht gibt es erst, wenn das Wetter schlecht wird ;-)*


----------



## joscho (14. Juli 2008)

Super Event





Gewässerkunde-Runde
Bildungsreise mit kulinarischem Abschluss

Dank an alle Teilnehmer und besonderen 
Dank an die Eventmanagerin Karin


----------



## Cheetah (14. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *...
> Bericht gibt es erst, wenn das Wetter schlecht wird ;-)*


OK,
so gibt es Lobhudelei aber auch erst wenn der Bericht online ist.

Dann kann ich dann sagen wie schön alles war.


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Juli 2008)

War das ein schöner Tag 

Danke Karin

Ich schließe mich Renate an - besser kann ich es auch nicht ausdrücken und mit Smilies unterstreichen schonmal gar nicht.​

Die Bilder kommen auch noch - irgendwann .....


----------



## Conbey (14. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich auch nur anschließen und den gelungen Tag gestern nur loben!!



Schöne Grüße,

Markus


----------



## pjk (14. Juli 2008)

*Hallo aus M-bach,

auch ich möchte mich bedanken für diesen schönen Sonntagsnachmittagsausflug*.
Da Gold und Edelsteine von mir abgelehnt wurden, bedanke ich mich mit ein par Bildern. Mußte die stark komprimieren, sodaß die Quali etwas gelitten hat. Wer ein Original möchte, bitte e-mail, aber nur eins pro Teiln. Karin bekommt nat. mehr.
Viele Grüße
Peter



Hier nimmt Karin soeben eine Wasserprobe




Link zum Album
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/7900


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juli 2008)

Ich schließe mich all meinen Vorredner/innen mal an:

Sehr nette und unterhaltsame Runde mit krönendem Abschluss

 Danke Karin

Zwei Impressionen









und der Rest im Album.


----------



## Race4Hills (14. Juli 2008)

Ich war sprachlos, als ich dann den Schnitt der reinen Fahrtzeit gesehen habe.

Vielen Dank an alle und besonders an Kalinka die das  Zertifikat bewundernswert  von mir erhält.

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Larsi (14. Juli 2008)

Wow, hört sich toll an, sieht nach Spaß gehabt aus - gibt es evtl. einen GPS track des Ausfluges zum selber-mal-nachfahren?


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Juli 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Ich war sprachlos, als ich dann den Schnitt der reinen Fahrtzeit gesehen habe.
> 
> Vielen Dank an alle und besonders an Kalinka die das  Zertifikat bewundernswert  von mir erhält.
> 
> Gruss Jens



Klär doch mal die Unwissenden auf!? Wie war den der Schnitt?


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Klär doch mal die Unwissenden auf!? Wie war den der Schnitt?



Ich hatte knapp 16 km/h, aber bei soooo viel flacher Strecke normal. Oder?


----------



## blitzfitz (14. Juli 2008)

Das war ja sooooooooooooooooo klasse!!  Vielen Dank! 

Karin, wann gibt es die nächste Tour? 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Izual (14. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schöne Tour, dem tollen Abschluss und perfekter Planung!

Sehr interessante Gewässerkunde-Runde mit allem was da zu gehört 

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Juli 2008)

Das war echt der krönende Abschluß eines Super-Tages


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Juli 2008)

Hier sind meine Fotos:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/7932


----------



## Tazz (15. Juli 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Fotos:   http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/7932



Und hier sind meine 






 

 *Fotos*


----------



## RennKröte (15. Juli 2008)

Huhu....

*Krötchen sagt auch danke...
*
 war prima mal wieder mit sooooooooooooo vielen on tour zu sein  

Und das Futter hinterher, und die anderen die noch zum gemütlichen Beisammensein angerückt sind....schöööööööööön...

Hhhhm, was hatten Blitzfitz und Izual denn für´n Schnitt??? Mein kleiner Franzmann hatte 18, aber paar Meter eher waren wir ja dann doch da...ich muss doch immer wissen wie schnell ich so kann....

Ihr werdet mich nicht los auffem Flachland....nänänäääääääääää 

Aber bitte niemals nicht an Bergen austesten......

Viele liebe Grüße 
Krötchen


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juli 2008)

Warum ist es *im* Rhein so schön?
*Das wissen nun:
Cheetah-Frank 
Redking-Klaus
joscho-Jörg
ultra2-Jens 
Tazz-Renate
timber-Iris 
inimtb-Ines 
Rote Laterne-Lissy 
Race4Hills-Jens 
TheBody-Maria
Conbey-Markus
blitzfitz-Ralf 
Harnas-Renate
Andreas-MTB-Andreas
Ines II (wertfrei nummeriert natürlich) 
pjk-Peter 
RennKröte-Petra 
Giom-Gerhard 
Loehr-Lorenz 
Izual-Chris 
monsterchen-Thomas 
Wingover-Stefan
Frau Wingover-Heike

Trotz aller Bemühungen ging es erst um 12:30 Uhr am rheinaufwärts Richtung Rhöndorf.
So viele Leute...klar, dass da die ersten verloren gingen. Man munkelte die Guidöse wäre zu schnell...QUATSCHT. Dank modernster Kommunikationsmittel gab es eine Wiedervereinigung und gemeinsam wurde die erste Steigung in die Weinberge bezwungen.





Von dort am Hang entlang bis Königswinter um am Rhein bis Dollendorf zu  rollen, wo es dann die erste Gewässerkunde gab. Thema: Einfluss der Mosel auf den Rhein.




In Oberkassel ging es endlich in den Wald und bergauf um an der Dollendorfer Hardt die Wegzehrung unserer Bäckermeisterin zu verspeisen...mmmhhhh, lecker wie immer!!!
An der Hangkante oberhalb des Rheintales ging es nach Holzlar, nicht ohne immer mal wieder einen Blick auf den Themengeber der Tour zu erhaschen.
In Holzlar war dann die Straße nicht zu vermeiden und der Verfahrer der Guidöse wurde kommentarlos und unbemerkt vom Eingeborenen Chris korrigiert. So kamen wir zügig an den Birlinghovener Wald. Vor der Abfahrt ins Pleistal mussten sich die untrainierten unter uns erst noch ausruhen...




...um es bis zum Buisdorfer Wehr zu schaffen. Dort gab es die zweite Runde Gewässerkunde: Thema Fischtreppe für Wanderfische.



 
Von da an ging es entspannt und höhenmeterfrei bis ins Pegelhaus Menden. Wo es die dritte Runde Gewässerkunde gab: Thema Gewässergüte der Sieg.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vorbei am Sieglarer See...





weiter auf den Siegtrails...










 
Bis Beuel ging es nun weiter auf dem Trail am Rhein, wo die Gruppe sich schon wieder sehr auseinanderzog. Aber am Bahnhöfchen sammelten wir uns um Andrea abzuholen. Der Weg nach Honnef war nicht zu verfehlen und so setzte sich die Guidöse ans Ende der Gruppe und alle Unterforderten sprinteten dem Grill entgegen.
Um 18:00 kamen die letzten in Honnef an, wo nicht nur die ersten, sondern auch die Nachzügler warteten. 
Spooky-Marco
Daywalker-Thomas
Nicki und Laurin
Frau Monsterchen Jessi und Fräulein Monsterchen Bianca
Holzlarer-Dirk, der Spätaufsteher

Mit vereinten Kräften war die Tafel schnell gedeckt,

 


der Grill angeworfen, 


die alkoholfreien Weizengetränke geköpft.
Die Führung durch die Wasserkontrollstation fiel wegen des Hungers der Vortragenden und der Gruppengröße etwas kürzer aus 

Und deshalb ging es sooooo weiter:



*

*Schön war es mit Euch, danke für die rege Teilnahme, die vielen Fotos und die fleißigen Hände vor und nach der Tour. ES HAT SPASS GEMACHT!*
Nächstes Jahr dann die upgegradete Wiederholung


----------



## Race4Hills (16. Juli 2008)

Also das ist ja mal wieder ein sehr schöner Bericht, wir sollten ein Buch schreiben über unsere schönen gemeinsammen Touren.

LG Jens


----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juli 2008)

Und ich konnte nicht dabei sein.... 



Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> *Giom-Gerhard *...


 
Guillaume war "inkognito" unterwegs.... ?


----------



## pjk (17. Juli 2008)

hi Karin,

weil Dein Bericht so toll war, hab ich noch ein par Bilder nachentwickelt,,






hatte beim ersten Einstellen nicht genug Zeit die richtig aufzuarbeiten, 
die unterbelichteten aus Album 1 kommen noch,,,

Peter


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ......Nächstes Jahr dann die upgegradete Wiederholung.....



*WAS erst nächstes Jahr  och nöööö *


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juli 2008)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *WAS erst nächstes Jahr  och nöööö *



Ja klar, solange brauche ich um eine neue Runde zu finden und mir zu merken. 5 mal vorher abfahren, um Verfahrer zu vermeiden, war zu wenig


----------



## Tazz (17. Juli 2008)

*Super Bericht* 

*Danke schön *

es hat wirklich spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (18. Juli 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Super Bericht*
> 
> *Danke schön *
> 
> es hat wirklich spaß gemacht





Da kann ich mich nur voll und ganz anschließen 

Auch von mir ein dickes *Vielen Dank Karin*


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo Mädels,
ab Mittwoch kommt der Sommer wieder.
Deshalb wird am Mittwoch ab 18:00 in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar gegrillt.
Grill und Kohle sind da...wer kommen möchte, bringe bitte sein Ess&Trink selber mit!
Bei Regen am Mittwoch wird auf Donnerstag verschoben!


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ab Mittwoch kommt der Sommer wieder.
> Deshalb wird am Mittwoch ab 18:00 in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar gegrillt.
> Grill und Kohle sind da...wer kommen möchte, bringe bitte sein Ess&Trink selber mit!
> Bei Regen am Mittwoch wird auf Donnerstag verschoben!



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, hört sich ja prima an.
Kann aber noch nicht 100% zusagen. Weiß nicht, ob das hüpfende Tier eine tour macht und wie lange die dauern wird. Sage aber noch gescheid.

Ähhh, gilt das nur für Mädels? Sonst muß ich mich noch verkleiden.........


Thomas


----------



## Izual (21. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ab Mittwoch kommt der Sommer wieder.
> Deshalb wird am Mittwoch ab 18:00 in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar gegrillt.
> Grill und Kohle sind da...wer kommen möchte, bringe bitte sein Ess&Trink selber mit!
> Bei Regen am Mittwoch wird auf Donnerstag verschoben!



Wird denn auch gefahren?
Würde dann auch spontan versuchen Frauchen und unseren Hänger zu animieren dabei zu sein

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ähhh, gilt das nur für Mädels? Sonst muß ich mich noch verkleiden.........


Ne, bleib genau wie Du bist


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Wird denn auch gefahren?
> Würde dann auch spontan versuchen Frauchen und unseren Hänger zu animieren dabei zu sein


Also ich transportiere den Grill & Kohle...auf dem bike! Also ich fahre nur von Rüngsdorf nach Oberkassel!


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ab Mittwoch kommt der Sommer wieder.
> Deshalb wird am Mittwoch ab 18:00 in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar gegrillt.
> Grill und Kohle sind da...wer kommen möchte, bringe bitte sein Ess&Trink selber mit!
> Bei Regen am Mittwoch wird auf Donnerstag verschoben!



Sommer  Sonne  Sonnenschein  nur ich kann nicht mit dabei sein . Wäre gerne mitgekommen nachdem auch Männer ( Sonderausnahmewasweißichwiedasheißt ) mit dürfen aber ich und muss Arbeiten ( Nachtschicht ) . Esst ein Würstchen für mich mit ja !


----------



## joscho (22. Juli 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> ab Mittwoch kommt der Sommer wieder.
> Deshalb wird am Mittwoch ab 18:00 in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar gegrillt.



Puh, da bin ich ja froh, dass ich nicht eingeladen bin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hätte ja sonst echt überlegen müssen, ob ich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 verschieben kann


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2008)

Grillen war lecker, schön und lang...nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder!
Dann belade ich den Billig-Sattelstützen-Gepäckträger mit etwas weniger Kilo...oder ich muss noch eine Stützstrebe montieren. Aber ich bin noch heile nach Hause gekommen.
Und ich habe gelernt: Die Tage sind wieder so kurz...Licht muss frau dabeihaben!!!Schön, daß Chris, Nicki und Laurin ihre Feierabend-Familien-Fahrt über Oberkassel machten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (24. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub wir hatten uns (Merlinrunde und Griller) gestern nur knapp verfehlt. Wo genau am Rhein wart ihr? Wurde aus Chris gestern nicht schlau


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juli 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir hatten uns (Merlinrunde und Griller) gestern nur knapp verfehlt. Wo genau am Rhein wart ihr? Wurde aus Chris gestern nicht schlau



Auf der Wiese unterhalb der Strandbar in Oberkassel fast genau am Rheinkilometer-Schild 652.
Dann hätten wir uns vor Rodalben wenigsten mal kennengelernt


----------



## Kalinka (1. August 2008)

Zu spät...ich weiß...aber trotzdem, liebe Ines


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zu spät...ich weiß...aber trotzdem, liebe Ines



Oh...sch.....itt,

da ist mir doch auch was durch die Lappen gegangen 

Liebe Ines,

   nachträglich


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2008)

Ist euer Lady-Treff auch für Anfängerin empfehlenswert? Das würde mich interessieren, damit ich weiß, ob ich es mit gutem Gewisen weitergeben kann


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ist euer Lady-Treff auch für Anfängerin empfehlenswert? Das würde mich interessieren, damit ich weiß, ob ich es mit gutem Gewisen weitergeben kann


Na, so langsam sind wir auch mal schneller unterwegs, aber anfängertaugliche Touren gibt es immmer mal wieder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (3. August 2008)

Muss ick schon Angst haben?


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Muss ick schon Angst haben?



Sicher nicht... wir sind doch schon Seniorinnen...nicht mehr so langsame Seniorinnen


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2008)

*Werbemodus an*

Lissy und ich haben an der *SIT Bike&Chill-Gourmettour *teilgenommen.
Es war wie erwartet toll.
Wetter wider erwarten gut!
Leute klasse!
Organisation und Strecken wie immer ohne Makel!
Die Unterkunft sehr schön!
Das Essen... es erzeugte erst Sprachlosigkeit, dann Begeisterungsstürme und zuletzt einen überfüllten Magen.
Ein rundrum gelungenes Wochenende!

*Danke ans Team!!!*

*Werbemodus aus*


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Werbemodus an*
> 
> Lissy und ich haben an der *SIT Bike&Chill-Gourmettour *teilgenommen.
> Es war wie erwartet toll.
> ...



 Genau - und darum wohl auch nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## ultra2 (4. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Danke ans Team!!!*



Bitte auf die richtige Schreibweise achten TEAMIII


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bitte auf die richtige Schreibweise achten TEAMIII


Nun, es gibt noch andere Spitzen-Teams...in dem Fallen sind es *NICHT* Eure Lorbeeren!
Man muss auch jönne könne!


----------



## ultra2 (4. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nun, es gibt noch andere Spitzen-Teams...in dem Fallen sind es *NICHT* Eure Lorbeeren!
> Man muss auch jönne könne!



Okay, den SIT's gönnen wir es. Aber nicht jedem Team.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (4. August 2008)

Danke für die Blumen! 
Bilder gibt's hier

Und damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht, es wäre nur ums Essen und Trinken gegangen: auf zwei schönen Touren durch das Bergische Land haben die 25 BikerInnen am Samstag und Sonntag 80 km und 1.600 Höhenmeter gesammelt.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## RennKröte (5. August 2008)

Huhu Mädels 

Boahhhhhhhhhhhh was ein geiles Futterchen für so ein "after tour sit in" ... 

Also das nächste mal will ich mit, nimmt mich einer mit und passt auf dass ich nicht heimlich einfach beim Buffet bleibe  War das teuer????

So die Damen, dann mal noch flugs die aller  Grüße von der Oberbergerin auf Zeit 

Das Krötchen


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. August 2008)

RennKröte schrieb:


> Huhu Mädels
> 
> Boahhhhhhhhhhhh was ein geiles Futterchen für so ein "after tour sit in" ...
> 
> ...



Das war wirklich megalecker  was die Hobbyköche Heike und Ralf da gezaubert haben.

Nächste Bike + Chill ist sicher wieder nächstes Jahr zur selben Zeit (oder Stefan?) und dann nimmst Du Deinen kleinen Franzosen mit. Der futtert Dir vorher alles weg 

Und teuer? Nö! Für 2 super Touren mit 25? netten Leuten, Unterkunft,   lecker Buffet, Lagerfeuerromantik,   alle Getränke und tollem Frühstück = 56 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Das war wirklich megalecker  was die Hobbyköche Heike und Ralf da gezaubert haben.
> 
> Nächste Bike + Chill ist sicher wieder nächstes Jahr zur selben Zeit (oder Stefan?) und dann nimmst Du Deinen kleinen Franzosen mit. Der futtert Dir vorher alles weg
> 
> Und teuer? Nö! Für 2 super Touren mit 25? netten Leuten, Unterkunft,   lecker Buffet, Lagerfeuerromantik,   alle Getränke und tollem Frühstück = 56 Euro



GENAU...super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
Aber nochmal...es wurde auch sehr schön Rad gefahren!!!
Wobei ich bei der Tour nach dem Buffet am nächsten Tag deutlich langsamer war ... oder lag es am C2H6O?


----------



## Cheetah (5. August 2008)

Ich ziehe C2H5OH vor.


Da weis Mann sicher was er im Glas hat.


----------



## Kalinka (5. August 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Ich ziehe C2H5OH vor.
> Da weis Mann sicher was er im Glas hat.


Summenformel ist SUMMENFORMEL!!!!
Aber OK, die Aloholgruppe nach hinten ist sicher schicker!


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> GENAU...super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
> Aber nochmal...es wurde auch sehr schön Rad gefahren!!!
> Wobei ich bei der Tour nach dem Buffet am nächsten Tag deutlich langsamer war ... oder lag es am C2H6O?



Oder waren es die diversen Salate, Chicken Wings, Dips ... oder doch Crepes mit ...


----------



## Stefan_SIT (5. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...  Crepes mit ...



Auflösung der Konfusion  : "Grand Marnier und Schokostreusel". Und ich wusste, dass wir zu günstig sind! 
Der Termin für nächstes Jahr steht noch in den Sternen, kommt aber spätestens im Frühjahr 2009.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Kalinka (7. August 2008)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs, würde Sonntag ab 12:00 Uhr gerne irgentwas mit Euch fahren!!!
Wer hat Zeit und Lust?????
Samstag kann ich nicht...arbeite erst und helfe danach beim Umzug!


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs, würde Sonntag ab 12:00 Uhr gerne irgentwas mit Euch fahren!!!
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?????
> Samstag kann ich nicht...arbeite erst und helfe dannach beim Umzug!



Huhu Karin,
ich werde am Sonntag mit Michael eine 7GebirgsHarmlosTour machen. Magst mit? Es wird bestimmt einige Verschnaufpausen und Schiebezeiten geben, da er viel zu selten fährt


----------



## Izual (7. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs, würde Sonntag ab 12:00 Uhr gerne irgentwas mit Euch fahren!!!
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?????
> Samstag kann ich nicht...arbeite erst und helfe danach beim Umzug!



Wir (Nicole und ich) werden am Sonntag ohne Kinderhänger Richtung Siebengebirge starten


----------



## soka70 (7. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs, würde Sonntag ab 12:00 Uhr gerne irgentwas mit Euch fahren!!!
> Wer hat Zeit und Lust?????
> Samstag kann ich nicht...arbeite erst und helfe danach beim Umzug!




Ich! Ich! Ich!

könnte um 12 Uhr irgendwo (auch gerne Richtung Siebengebirge (HarmlosTour)) sein!!!!!

Wie schauts aus????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inimtb (7. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich! Ich! Ich!
> 
> könnte um 12 Uhr irgendwo (auch gerne Richtung Siebengebirge (HarmlosTour)) sein!!!!!
> 
> Wie schauts aus????



Ich auch, ich auch!!!! Hallo Sonja, na, wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück
Am WE steht bei mir ein 10 km Lauf an. Wie siehts aus, machen wir das dann vor dem Radfahren


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. August 2008)

So! Hab mich für Sonntag bei Chris angemeldet. Um 13:00 Uhr gehts los - wo weiß ich nicht 

 - *CHRIS*


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> So! Hab mich für Sonntag bei Chris angemeldet. Um 13:00 Uhr gehts los - wo weiß ich nicht
> 
> - *CHRIS*


 
Möchte mich auch "anmelden"?!?!?! Wie und wo?????


----------



## Larsi (8. August 2008)

Würd auch gern mal das Siebengebirge besser kennen lernen und schließe mich der Frage von Sonja an... hab nix im LMB gefunden :-(


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. August 2008)

Hi Karin,

hab das mit den Jungs doch lesen können und wäre gerne dabei, wenn Ihr auf einen Invaliden Rücksicht nehmt.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (8. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> So! Hab mich für Sonntag bei Chris angemeldet. Um 13:00 Uhr gehts los - wo weiß ich nicht
> 
> - *CHRIS*



Hoffe es gibt Burzeltachkuchen von Dir 


Alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Möchte mich auch "anmelden"?!?!?! Wie und wo?????



Hey,
bist wieder im Lande? meine mail bekommen?

Viel Spaß am Sonntag 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kalinka (9. August 2008)

Da Iris nachfragte:

nächste Grillen in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar:
*Dienstag 12.08.2008 ab 18:00 wird der Grill angeheizt.*
Selbstredend nur bei trockenem Wetter!
Grill und Kohle vorhanden, Ess&Trink bringt jeder selber!!!


----------



## soka70 (9. August 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> bist wieder im Lande? meine mail bekommen?
> 
> Viel Spaß am Sonntag
> ...



Hi auch!

ja (leider) und ja (falls du die mit der Karte meinst)


danke!!!!


Hoffe Dir gehts gut?!?!?!?


----------



## Kalinka (14. August 2008)

Sonja ist das nichts?!?
Bis dahin bist Du wieder richtig fit!!!


----------



## soka70 (14. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja ist das nichts?!?
> Bis dahin bist Du wieder richtig fit!!!



Habe ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt, müssten wir nur den Starttermin aufgrund unseres Vorabendprogrammes nicht um mindestens ein Stündchen nach hinten verlegen?!?! 

Ich bin nicht so die Frühe (Merlin weiß DAS auch!!!)


----------



## Kalinka (14. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt, müssten wir nur den Starttermin aufgrund unseres Vorabendprogrammes nicht um mindestens ein Stündchen nach hinten verlegen?!?!
> 
> Ich bin nicht so die Frühe (Merlin weiß DAS auch!!!)


Ja, oder wir bezirzen Tom um Verschiebung wegen Verehelichung eines FrauenSpaßTeam-Mitglieds am Vorabend...ein sehr guter Grund!!!
Oder aber wir fragen wo wir uns eine Stunde später einsammeln lassen können.
Ich bin ja Frühaufsteherin, aber nach Party??
So oder so bin ich dabei...läuft gerade so gut.
Komme gerade von 45 km Rennrad...so in der Gruppe wird frau doch schneller als gedacht!


----------



## Prophet07 (15. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt, müssten wir nur den Starttermin aufgrund unseres Vorabendprogrammes nicht um mindestens ein Stündchen nach hinten verlegen?!?!
> 
> Ich bin nicht so die Frühe (Merlin weiß DAS auch!!!)




Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie das bei Mädchen ist!?!?!?! 
Bei mir verschwinden die Kopfschmerzen immer erst beim Fahren, also je früher ich starte um so früher grinse ich wieder. Aber ich hab gut reden, ich muss ja erst am Samstag Abend trinken.
Apropos Samstag trinken, habt Ihr mal einige Tipps, wo man gut feiern gehen kann? Das wird nämlich mein erster Singlegeburtstag seit ich wieder denken kann.

Also bis Samstag bei Merlin
Gruß Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ich hab natürlich keine Ahnung wie das bei Mädchen ist!?!?!?!
> Bei mir verschwinden die Kopfschmerzen immer erst beim Fahren, also je früher ich starte um so früher grinse ich wieder. Aber ich hab gut reden, ich muss ja erst am Samstag Abend trinken.
> Apropos Samstag trinken, habt Ihr mal einige Tipps, wo man gut feiern gehen kann? Das wird nämlich mein erster Singlegeburtstag seit ich wieder denken kann.
> 
> ...



Da fällt mir für Samstag abend nur die Ü-30-Party in der Beethovenhalle ein. Ist aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack so`ne Massenveranstaltung


----------



## Prophet07 (15. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Da fällt mir für Samstag abend nur die Ü-30-Party in der Beethovenhalle ein. Ist aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack so`ne Massenveranstaltung



Oder wir dehnen die Tour mit Merlin bis 23 Uhr aus und feiern dann im Biergarten gleich in meinen Geburtstag rein


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Oder wir dehnen die Tour mit Merlin bis 23 Uhr aus und feiern dann im Biergarten gleich in meinen Geburtstag rein



Oh wie verlockend - aber ich bin mit Freundinnen bei der Ü-30 ab ca. 21 Uhr.  Merlin fährt bestimmt noch hinterher mit uns in den Biergarten und da trink ich gerne einen auf Deinen Geburtstag. Wann ist der den? 23.8 oder 24.8.?

Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Lust auf Ü-30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oh wie verlockend - aber ich bin mit Freundinnen bei der Ü-30 ab ca. 21 Uhr.  Merlin fährt bestimmt noch hinterher mit uns in den Biergarten und da trink ich gerne einen auf Deinen Geburtstag. Wann ist der den? 23.8 oder 24.8.?
> 
> Vielleicht haben ja noch mehr Lust auf Ü-30?


Ja!
Andrea und ich sind dabei!!! Und Dieter, der dann ja in seinen ersten single-Geburtstag feiert...da haben wir doch Tips auf Lager, oder Lissy???


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja!
> Andrea und ich sind dabei!!! Und Dieter, der dann ja in seinen ersten single-Geburtstag feiert...da haben wir doch Tips auf Lager, oder Lissy???



Aber hallo  massig...

Ich habe Christel und Hanne dabei. Kennst Du von letzten Freitag.


----------



## Prophet07 (15. August 2008)

Na dann brauch ich mir über das Abendprogramm ja keine Gedanken mehr zu machen 

Ist echt ne coole Truppe hier


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na dann brauch ich mir über das Abendprogramm ja keine Gedanken mehr zu machen
> Ist echt ne coole Truppe hier


Du willst also wirklich mit lauter Frauen auf die Ü-30... übernimm Dich nicht


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du willst also wirklich mit lauter Frauen auf die Ü-30... übernimm Dich nicht



 geballte Frauenpower 
als Neu-Single kann ihm ja nichts besseres passieren


----------



## ~TOM~ (15. August 2008)

Benennt ihr den Thread jetzt um,
in MTB-SINGELTREFF


----------



## Prophet07 (15. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du willst also wirklich mit lauter Frauen auf die Ü-30... übernimm Dich nicht



Liebe Karin,
vielen Dank für die Warnung, aber ich freu mich trotzdem.
Und Außerdem, ich bin doch schon groß !!!

So, das rede ich mir jetzt so lange ein, bis ich es selber glaube


----------



## Kalinka (17. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Benennt ihr den Thread jetzt um,
> in MTB-SINGELTREFF


Nein, Ines weigert sich single zu werden...im Gegenteil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der Single-Anteil im SpaßFrauenTeam ist 20%...das reicht nicht zur Umbenennung.


----------



## Redking (17. August 2008)

~TOM~ schrieb:


> Benennt ihr den Thread jetzt um,
> in MTB-SINGELTREFF



Du willst wohl noch ein richtiger werden. Ach nee bist du ja.

Single schreibt der Echte auch so.

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. August 2008)

So, nun sind die Wunden geleckt, der Muskelkater ebbt ab und die Farbe gewisser Körperteile wird auch wieder werden...
Zeit für den Bericht:

Die Idee: Rodalben, der Felsenwanderweg. Den will ich fahren...nur mit wem? Der harmlose Aufruf hier im Forum brachte folgende Menschen zusammen:
*Lissy*, unsere nicht mehr ganz so rote Laterne 



*Iris* und *Marco*, das verlässliche und gut gelaunte Doppelpack





*Thomas*, ein Garant für gute Laune

 

*Karin*, die nicht nur schieben wollte



und last but not least die unbekannte Variable *Daniel*



Die Hinfahrt war getrennt...ein Frauen-Berlingo, der etwas früher abhob und ein Männer-Berlingo, der später nachkam.
Die Mädels hatten auf der Fahrt Zeit sich über alles wichtige abzudaten. Die Jungs hatten Zeit die ganze Fahrt zu lachen.
Der Ort, der uns zur Übernachtung wegen Mangels an bezahlbarem Quartier in Rodalben aufgezwungen war, hieß Schnittpunkt ...so stand es jedenfalls in den MTB-Tourenkarten des Touristenbüros...der Ort gab auch irgendwie nichts her. Außer natürlich Schnitzeltag im Hotel, was alle auch ausnutztenschließlich hatten wir am nächsten Tag was Größeres vor...
*Tag I:*
Das Ziel: den Felsenwanderweg mit dem MTB zu bezwingen40 km singletrail am Stück = ohne Unterbrechnung = immer dem schmalsten Weg folgen = immer dem großen F folgen bis zum Umfallen....
Die einstimmig getroffene Entscheidung von Schnittpunkt bis zum großen F mit den Rädern anzureisen, sollten mindestens zwei Damen später bereuen . Doch erstmal folgten alle Marco vertrauensvoll, der seinem Garmin folgt...auch vertrauensvoll bis zum großen F.
Ab diesem Punkt war es nur genial!!!
Sehr, sehr feine Wegchen mit immerwährenden Aufs und Abs, mit mehr fahrbarem, als ich dachte, mit Adrenalin- und Endorfinausschüttungen, die zu technischen und konditionellen Höchstleistungen beflügelten...für mich eine neue Erfahrung , mit toller Landschaft, alle hatten Spaßdie einen schnelleren, die anderen etwas langsameren. Befand man sich auf einem Forstweg...dann war man falsch...das grosse F war selten breiter als 50 cm.










Lissy mit einer roten Laterne



Doch nach ca. 30km Single-trail waren Lissy und ich am Ende...irgendwie eher mental, als körperlich. So lange Strecke immer auf Hab-Acht zu fahren und an die technischen Grenze zu trailen, hat die Reaktionszeit einfach verlängert.
Deshalb wurde bei einer Saftbärenpause die Entscheidung gefällt, 

daß zwei Damen entspannt über Straße zurück nach Schnittpunkt rollen...
Die restlichen Männer und die tapfere Iris nahmen die MTB-Route 2... welche auch noch mal fein gewesen sein soll.
Fazit diesen ersten Tages: Super Truppe auf genialen Trais! Selbst der Jungspund Daniel eine echte Bereicherung...er hat alle meine Erwartungen weit übertroffen...ich würde ihn immer wieder gerne mitnehmen!!! Nur adoptieren lassen wollte er sich nicht .
Der Tag endete wieder in Schnittpunkt mit einem gemütliche Abendessen beim pfälzischen Italiener, den wir hatten Bock auf Nudeln 

Tag II:
Noch geschafft, aber nicht demotiviert ging es nach ca. 1-4 L Kaffee wieder auf die Sättel. Kurze Entscheidungsfindung:



Und auf einer ausgeschilderten MTB-Route, die hier alle schön verlaufen und auch nette Trial-Stücke enthalten, ging es zum Johanneskreuz und von dort noch zum Eschkopf auf den Turm:


.
In Anbetracht der anstehenden Rückfahrt, ging es gemütlich zurück nach Schnittpunkt.  Dort hatte uns die Pension Arnold ohne Aufpreis, eines unserer Zimmer bis zum Nachmittag zum Duschen freigehalten und so wurde zu sechst...äh nacheinander natürlich, geduscht. Die Mädels wollten sofort duschen, die Männers noch mal biken. 2-5 leckere Milchkaffee und drei Duschen weiter, kamen auch die alten Herren Thomas und Marco, die es sich nicht nehmen ließen, Daniel wenigstens einmal abzuhängen. Die Frage: Ließ Daniel sie gewinnen? Das konnte nicht abschließend geklärt werden .
Unsere Berlingo-Mobile waren schnell wieder gepackt und die Rückfahrt im Konvoi, navigiert von Gioms Schwester, so kurzweilig, dass wir uns in Königswinter nicht trennen konnten. Ein abschließendes gemeinsames Abendessen, brachte folgende Erkenntnisse:
Daniel kann sich von Fanta und Spaghetti Bolognese tagelang ernähren.
Thomas kann zwei Tage hintereinander eine eigene Portion, meine halbe Restportion und alles was sich essbares auf dem Tisch befindet, wenn alle satt sind, essen ohne Gefahr zu laufen den Beinahmen Speiche loszuwerden.

Zusammenfassung:
ES WAR EIN TOLLES WOCHENENDE MIT EUCH!
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder  dann mit dem Kettenblatt talwärts!


----------



## Prophet07 (20. August 2008)

Da wir man ja schon ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Da wir man ja schon ein bisschen neidisch


Dit könnter och sein!!  (huch schon wieder abgedriftet)
War wirklich nen super Wochenende Wann steigt das nächste Event? 

der Fastadoptierte


----------



## sibby08 (20. August 2008)

Ich will auch mal nach Rodalben!
Bin auch echt neidisch auf Euch .


----------



## Race4Hills (21. August 2008)

GRRRRRR Neid


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2008)

*Fotos gefunden 

 *

Nee was hast Du da wieder für einen schönen Bericht geschrieben , der Neid sei euch gewiß 



Grüße 
Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. August 2008)

Mädels, machen wir einen gemeinsame Tour am WE...also die, die noch da sind!
Renate? Lissy? Sonja?


----------



## Race4Hills (26. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal nach Rodalben!
> Bin auch echt neidisch auf Euch .


 

Nächstes Jahr werden wir dort noch mal vorbei schauen, er wird als Vorbereitung des AlpenCross 2009 Garmisch Ponale Gardasee dienen.

Also Vormerken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Gruss Jens


----------



## sibby08 (26. August 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden wir dort noch mal vorbei schauen, er wird als Vorbereitung des AlpenCross 2009 Garmisch Ponale Gardasee dienen.
> 
> Also Vormerken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Gruss Jens


 
Ja auch ich plane schon. Übernächstes WE wollte ich das hier mal in Angriff nehmen. Es bietet sich an, da ich Mittwoch/Donnerstag schon in München verweile. 
Oder gibt es was besseres was ich Freitag/Samstag in Angriff nehmen kann. Es soll meine Alpen "Entjungferung" werden. (hier im Frauentreff darf ich das doch so schreiben, oder?)
Sonntag, auf dem Heimweg, steht dann noch die Eurobike auf dem Programm.


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, machen wir einen gemeinsame Tour am WE...also die, die noch da sind!
> Renate? Lissy? Sonja?


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. August 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr werden wir dort noch mal vorbei schauen, er wird als Vorbereitung des AlpenCross 2009 Garmisch Ponale Gardasee dienen.
> 
> Also Vormerken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Gruss Jens



 AuJa!!!

Wann denn?


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Oder gibt es was besseres was ich Freitag/Samstag in Angriff nehmen kann. Es soll meine Alpen "Entjungferung" werden. (hier im Frauentreff darf ich das doch so schreiben, oder?)...QUOTE]
> Ja, der Jungfrauentreff ist woanders


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


>



Lissy, sollen wir Sonntag was im 7Gebirge fahren... will Berge!!!
Samstag beim Kettenfresserchen weiß ich nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe.


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Lissy, sollen wir Sonntag was im 7Gebirge fahren... will Berge!!!
> Samstag beim Kettenfresserchen weiß ich nicht sicher ob ich es schaffe.



Gerne, ab wieviel Uhr? 
Bitte nicht zu früh - wahrscheinlich gehe ich am Samstag abend zum Siegburger Stadtfest (magst mitkommen?) 

 + 



Wie gehts dem Auge?


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Gerne, ab wieviel Uhr?
> Bitte nicht zu früh - wahrscheinlich gehe ich am Samstag abend zum Siegburger Stadtfest (magst mitkommen?)
> 
> +
> ...


So gegen 12:00-13:00-14:00... bin flexibel.
Nein, Samstag Spieleabend.
Auge ist besser, aber Schminkverbot


----------



## püzz (27. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ..., aber Schminkverbot



DAS IST BITTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (27. August 2008)

*Mädels  wie wäre es denn mit dieser Tour *


"Werbung on "....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978......... "Werbung off"

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Mädels  wie wäre es denn mit dieser Tour *
> "Werbung on "....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978......... "Werbung off"
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Renate


Wer kann bei einer Werbekampgne mit diesem überzeugenden Farbkonzept wiederstehen. GEBONGT.
Hoffe ich habe keinen Wochenenddienst, sonst müsste ich in der Nacht (Sonjas Definition von Nacht) aufstehen um vorher zu arbeiten.
80 km...auf einer Backe
Danke für den Tip, Tazzi!


----------



## soka70 (28. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Mädels  wie wäre es denn mit dieser Tour *
> 
> 
> "Werbung on "....http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6978......... "Werbung off"
> ...




 geht nicht!

Liebe Kalinka, bin die nächsten zwei Wochenenden verplant (nur nix biketechnisches) 

Hab´mich eben beim anfaenger am 14.09. angemeldet, weiß ja, dass dort von überall auch Züge zurückfahren.... Freue mich auf Euch alle!!!!

Wünsche Euch nur das Beste!!!!


----------



## Tazz (28. August 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wer kann bei einer Werbekampgne mit diesem überzeugenden Farbkonzept wiederstehen. GEBONGT.
> Hoffe ich habe keinen Wochenenddienst, sonst müsste ich in der Nacht (Sonjas Definition von Nacht) aufstehen um vorher zu arbeiten.
> 80 km...auf einer Backe
> Danke für den Tip, Tazzi!


*
Jaaaaaaa ich freue mich * 


Ich drücke die Daumen das Du nicht vorher arbeiten mußt ..... 
manchmal ist Arbeiten aber auch echt lästig 




soka70 schrieb:


> Hab´mich eben beim anfaenger am 14.09. angemeldet, weiß ja, dass dort von überall auch Züge zurückfahren.... Freue mich auf Euch alle!!!!
> 
> Wünsche Euch nur das Beste!!!!



*Sonja !!!!!! *



Ob das mit Dir noch besser wird 



Aber die Tour mit dem Anfänger ist ein Anfang  und da freue ich mich besonders Dich noch mal auf dem Bike zu sehen


----------



## Anfaenger64 (28. August 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hab´mich eben beim anfaenger am 14.09. angemeldet, weiß ja, dass dort von überall auch Züge zurückfahren.... Freue mich auf Euch alle!!!!
> 
> Wünsche Euch nur das Beste!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (29. August 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> *
> Jaaaaaaa ich freue mich *
> 
> 
> ...



*Nein, ich habe frei und werde auch niemanden vertreten! Freu mich!*
Sonja, gemeinsame Anreise? Dann könntest Du aber nicht abbrechen


----------



## DieSchreckliche (2. September 2008)

Wann ist denn der nächste Frauen-Treff?


----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

DieSchreckliche schrieb:


> Ist das noch aktuelle?
> 
> Habt ihr das weitergeführt?



Bahnhof
Was genau möchtest Du wissen?


----------



## DieSchreckliche (2. September 2008)

Hab mich verguckt eben und neu editiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

Heute 18:30 Grillen an bekannter Stelle, liebe Mädels!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. September 2008)

Och Mensch - und ich hab heute Spieleabend


----------



## Kalinka (2. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och Mensch - und ich hab heute Spieleabend



Der Sommer ist noch lang!!!
Viel Spaß


----------



## Kalinka (7. September 2008)

Mädels,

es ist schlimm, ich weis, der Winter kommt.
Aber es hat ja wenigstens ein Gutes  Winterpokal!
Starten wir wieder? In gewohnter SpaßFrauenBesetzung? Will eine kneifen und auf die Reservebank?? Wehe!!!


----------



## Kalinka (7. September 2008)

Wäre das nicht was, Mädels?


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> es ist schlimm, ich weis, der Winter kommt.
> Aber es hat ja wenigstens ein Gutes  Winterpokal!
> Starten wir wieder? In gewohnter SpaßFrauenBesetzung? Will eine kneifen und auf die Reservebank?? Wehe!!!



Wie ist den die gewohnte SpaßFrauenBesetzung?

Falls eine "kneift" 

 ich würde mich über ein Plätzchen freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie ist den die gewohnte SpaßFrauenBesetzung?
> 
> Falls eine "kneift"
> 
> ich würde mich über ein Plätzchen freuen


Gewohnt wäre:
Harnas
Ini-mtb
Soka
TheBody
Kalinka
und *Du* wärest die allererste Wahl, wenn sich eine traut zu kneifen!!!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. September 2008)

Habe im Lokalforum "München und Oberbayern" einen netten, flowigen Begriff für eine MTB-Frauentour gelesen, den ich unseren hiesigen lieben Rheinländerinnen nicht vorenthalten möchte :



> *Frauen radscheln Isartrails*


 
(c) by bluemuc (weiblich)


----------



## MrGoodGuy (9. September 2008)

Man trifft sich um Radzufahren? Nö, um zu ratschen


----------



## blitzfitz (9. September 2008)

Nachdem die Idee während einem der letzten MTB Stammtische geboren wurde, ist sie mittlerweile zu einer kleinen Ankündigung herangereift.

*Blitzfitz Biking Adventures presents: Team Tomburg Bike & Cruise Tour*

Mit dem Radl den Rhein hinauf und mit der Yacht wieder hinunter. 

Details gibt es hier.

Also, wer Lust und Laune an einer "anderen" Tour hat, fährt mit. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2008)

*Sonja will aufs Rad*...am Samstag... das müssen wir unterstützen.
Wer ist dabei? Soll ich mal ne demokratisch zu diskutierende Anfängerrunde, äh... sorry Wiedereinsteigerrunde am Samstag  13:30 für 2-3 Stündchen ab Sieglinde einstellen???Jens und Ines sollten dann auch zu Ende geflittert haben
Oder wäre das nicht eine feine Aternative...zumal der Guide den selben Beruf wie unsere Maria...und mal auf "meiner" Rheinseite..und Danielchen jammert auch nicht mehr


----------



## MieMaMeise (16. September 2008)

Kein Rodderberg/ Landskron Ründchen?


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Kein Rodderberg/ Landskron Ründchen?


Ups, äh ja nein Vergessen! Schon editiert!


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Sonja will aufs Rad*...am Samstag... das müssen wir unterstützen.
> Wer ist dabei? Soll ich mal ne demokratisch zu diskutierende Anfängerrunde, äh... sorry Wiedereinsteigerrunde am Samstag  13:30 für 2-3 Stündchen ab Sieglinde einstellen???Jens und Ines sollten dann auch zu Ende geflittert haben
> Oder wäre das nicht eine feine Aternative...zumal der Guide den selben Beruf wie unsere Maria...und mal auf "meiner" Rheinseite..und Danielchen jammert auch nicht mehr



 und was heißt bei Stunt-beck mittel/mittel? Schaffen wir das? Und was ist mit Sonja?
Ich bin dabei - egal wo


----------



## Prophet07 (16. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Sonja will aufs Rad*...am Samstag... das müssen wir unterstützen.
> Wer ist dabei? Soll ich mal ne demokratisch zu diskutierende Anfängerrunde, äh... sorry Wiedereinsteigerrunde am Samstag  13:30 für 2-3 Stündchen ab Sieglinde einstellen???Jens und Ines sollten dann auch zu Ende geflittert haben
> Oder wäre das nicht eine feine Aternative...zumal der Guide den selben Beruf wie unsere Maria...und mal auf "meiner" Rheinseite..und Danielchen jammert auch nicht mehr



Schade, 2-3 Stunden ab Siglinde hätte ich gerne mit genommen, aber die Alternative bekomme ich am Samstag zeitlich nicht hin 

Also, wenn´s zur Abstimmung kommt, ich bin für Siglinde 

Könnte mir sogar vorstellen, bei geeignetem Wetter, im Anschluß an die Tour meine Terrasse samt Grill zur Benutzung frei zu geben.
Alternativ könnte naturlich auch auf fertig zubereitete Nahrung auf dem Hennefer Stadtfest zurückgegriffen werden.

Oh Mist, merke gerade das ist ja der Frauentreff, das gibt bestimmt Ärger wenn ich mich hier einmische


----------



## soka70 (16. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und was heißt bei Stunt-beck mittel/mittel? Schaffen wir das? Und was ist mit Sonja?
> Ich bin dabei - egal wo




Bei aller Liebe  aber von "mittel/mittel" in für mich komplett bikefremder Gegend, halte ich vorerst noch Abstand (und ich weiß genau, WARUM ).

Dann versuche ich mich alleine aufs Bike zu motivieren, ist absolut ok! Falls jemand ein langsames Ründchen fahren möchte (ein wenig Ausdauer, ein wenig Berge, ein wenig Trails), der fühle sich hiermit angesprochen 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei/mit Stunt-beck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe  aber von "mittel/mittel" in für mich komplett bikefremder Gegend, halte ich vorerst noch Abstand (und ich weiß genau, WARUM ).
> Dann versuche ich mich alleine aufs Bike zu motivieren, ist absolut ok! Falls jemand ein langsames Ründchen fahren möchte (ein wenig Ausdauer, ein wenig Berge, ein wenig Trails), der fühle sich hiermit angesprochen
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß bei/mit Stunt-beck


Nein, nein, so kommst Du mir nicht davon!!!
Wir sind doch schon 4 Mädels ab Sieglinde: Lissy, Du, ich und Dieter.
Für den Stuntbeck findet sich sicher der eine oder andere Unsympat noch als Mitfahrer...ich kann doch auch bei Euch zicken
Meine Schlamm-Phobie, an der der Herr Bäcker nicht unschuldig, ist an der Sieglinde auch geringer.
Allerding wäre die Verpflegung am Rodderberg nicht zu toppen.
Also liebe Sonja: um 13:30 an der Sieglinde! Richtung Altenbödingen..ich habe da noch eine Rechnung mit einem Trail offen, den Lissy mich runterbrüllen muss.
Dieter, altes Mädel, wir rechnen mit Dir!
Andreas? Familie Burggraf?
Bis denne


----------



## Prophet07 (16. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dieter, altes Mädel, wir rechnen mit Dir!



Ich bin dabei, bin nur nicht sicher ob ich die OP rechtzeitig schaffe 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Allerding wäre die Verpflegung am Rodderberg nicht zu toppen.



Zur Verpflegung hatte ich doch schon 2 Vorschläge gemacht 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Richtung Altenbödingen..ich habe da noch eine Rechnung mit einem Trail offen, den Lissy mich runterbrüllen muss.



Ich besorg ne Tüte Halsbonbons


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Allerding wäre die Verpflegung am Rodderberg nicht zu toppen.
> 
> Also - die Verpflegungsalternative bei unserer Frau Dieter hört sich auch gut an
> 
> ...



Bis Samstag


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Zur Verpflegung hatte ich doch schon 2 Vorschläge gemacht


Oh sorry, hatte ich glatt überlesen.
Ich nehm das Stadtfest, da kann ich vorher noch bei Eltern Duschen gehen und Du hast weniger Arbeit ohne Gäste. 
Du kannst ja dann ein anderes mal ne Grilltour anbieten. Ne, Du must 
Sonja ist da sowieso...Lissy wie sieht Deine Abendplanung aus?
LG
Karin


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Oh sorry, hatte ich glatt überlesen.
> Ich nehm das Stadtfest, da kann ich vorher noch bei Eltern Duschen gehen und Du hast weniger Arbeit ohne Gäste.
> Du kannst ja dann ein anderes mal ne Grilltour anbieten. Ne, Du must
> Sonja ist da sowieso...Lissy wie sieht Deine Abendplanung aus?
> ...



Oh ja - verplant mich    - ich brauch nur ne Dusche etc. .....


----------



## Prophet07 (16. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oh ja - verplant mich    - ich brauch nur ne Dusche etc. .....



Meine Tochter hat mir gerade genehmigt das Du Ihre Dusche benutzen darfst, meine brauch ich ja selber.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. September 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Schade, 2-3 Stunden ab Siglinde hätte ich gerne mit genommen, aber die Alternative bekomme ich am Samstag zeitlich nicht hin


Es ist nicht unmöglich, daß sich Ines für 2 oder 3 Stunden am Samstag frei machen könnte von den Kindern, wenns ab Sieglinde ist. Bonn geht natürlich garnicht, weder zeitlich noch leistungstechnisch.


----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Es ist nicht unmöglich, daß sich Ines für 2 oder 3 Stunden am Samstag frei machen könnte von den Kindern, wenns ab Sieglinde ist. Bonn geht natürlich garnicht, weder zeitlich noch leistungstechnisch.



Geht klar, meine Knie freuen sich auch über eine Reha-Tour...
Termin steht im LMB.


----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oh ja - verplant mich   .....


Kein Problem...Donnerstag Afterjobparty in der Redoute in Bad Godesberg??
Ich muss hin...Andrea zwingt mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (17. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kein Problem...Donnerstag Afterjobparty in der Redoute in Bad Godesberg??
> Ich muss hin...Andrea zwingt mich



Da kann ich leider nicht -  schon verplant


----------



## soka70 (18. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geht klar, meine Knie freuen sich auch über eine Reha-Tour...
> Termin steht im LMB.




DANKE liebe Karin......

...befürchte, dass ich aus DER Samstagnummer nicht mehr rauskomme!

Melde mich an....


----------



## inimtb (21. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> .. Wiedereinsteigerrunde am Samstag  13:30 für 2-3 Stündchen ab Sieglinde einstellen??? Jens und Ines sollten dann auch zu Ende geflittert haben



Jetzt haben wir ausgeflittert. Leider zu spät für die Tour.


----------



## inimtb (21. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> es ist schlimm, ich weis, der Winter kommt.
> Aber es hat ja wenigstens ein Gutes  Winterpokal!
> Starten wir wieder? In gewohnter SpaßFrauenBesetzung? Will eine kneifen und auf die Reservebank?? Wehe!!!



Bin natürlich dabei - Dieses mal unter dem Motto: Mehr ist Mehr!


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. September 2008)

inimtb schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir ausgeflittert. Leider zu spät für die Tour.





   die Flitter-7Hiller sind wieder da. 

Und nicht traurig sein, wegen der verpassten Tour (eher wegen dem schönen Abschluß auf dem Hennefer Stadtfest) - nächste Woche gibts doch die blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag.


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> die Flitter-7Hiller sind wieder da.
> Und nicht traurig sein, wegen der verpassten Tour (eher wegen dem schönen Abschluß auf dem Hennefer Stadtfest) - nächste Woche gibts doch die blitzfitz-Tour am Sonntag.


Ja, und wir werden uns alle bei "langsam" anmelden müssen, wegen des After-Party-Caipi-Katers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (21. September 2008)

das könnt ich jetzt gebrauchen!

Ich glaub mein Rad hat gestern nichts ab bekommen, weil ich es mit meinem Rücken aufgefangen habe. 
Das wird eine Reha-Woche


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> das könnt ich jetzt gebrauchen!
> 
> Ich glaub mein Rad hat gestern nichts ab bekommen, weil ich es mit meinem Rücken aufgefangen habe.
> Das wird eine Reha-Woche



Oh, aber das sah ja erst aus, als ob dein Rückweg so sein würde





Fühl Dich geknuddelt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*GUTE BESSERUNG!!!!!*


----------



## Kalinka (22. September 2008)

So es ist vollbracht:
Sonja wurde aufs Rad gebracht! 
Und so erfolgreich, daß sie sich gleich für Sonntag wieder angemeldet hat
Die leichtsinnigerweise im LMB veröffentliche Tour war gut besucht von 10 bikewilligen.
Fast jeder Mann brachte auch eine Frau mit...brav!
So war die Frauenquote 60%.
Was gab es zu berichten:

Alle haben den Altenbödingen bezwungen und fast nicht gemeckert.

Lissy ist wegen Stacheldraht böse gestürzt und hat die besorgte Frage: " Ist alles in Ordnung mit Dir?" beantwortet mit "Was ist mit meinem Rad????" Kein Kommentar, liebe Laterne!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dieter hat plattgefahren und den Spruch des Tages getätigt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich habe meine Rechnung mit dem Jens-Trial dank Stefan fast beglichen...was mich jedoch eine Speiche kostete 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vier unermüdliche sind nach der Sieglinde noch eine Runde in der WBTS gefahren, danke fürs Co- und Nachguiding, Stefan!

Alle verbrauchten Kalorien wurden auf dem Stadfest wieder in fester und flüssiger Form ( Sonja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) zugeführt.

Die Guidöse hat nur ein Foto gemacht und kriegt es nicht vom Händie runter


----------



## Derk (22. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Lissy ist wegen Stacheldraht böse gestürzt und hat die besorgte Frage: " Ist alles in Ordnung mit Dir?" beantwortet mit "Was ist mit meinem Rad????" Kein Kommentar, liebe Laterne!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Na, denn gute und schnelle Besserung
Gruß
Derk


----------



## soka70 (22. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> das könnt ich jetzt gebrauchen!
> 
> Ich glaub mein Rad hat gestern nichts ab bekommen, weil ich es mit meinem Rücken aufgefangen habe.
> Das wird eine Reha-Woche




Auch von mir Gute Besserung!!!!

Hoffentlich biste Samstagabend und Sonntag wieder fit!!! Wir haben einiges vor !!!!

DANKE liebe Karin (und alle anderen Sonjawiederaufsradbringer!!!!) Freue mich schon auf Sonntag...


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. September 2008)

DANKE für all die Aufbauspritzen .... und bis zum Wochenende bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder fit. 
Den Caipi stemm ich mit einer Hand, bei blitzfitz mach ich dann die LLL-Tour und dann hab ich eine Woche Urlaub !!!


----------



## Race4Hills (22. September 2008)

Huhu wir sind wieder zurück und haben am Sonntag auch schon wieder eine Runde gedreht, bei bestem Wetter. Trails ohne Ende.
Und sehr schönes Wetter mit stimmungsvollen Farben.





Wie ich sehe wart Ihr auch immer unterwegs, Lissy mit Dir muss ich aber noch mal Reden und auch Fahrtechnik üben.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. September 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Huhu wir sind wieder zurück und haben am Sonntag auch schon wieder eine Runde gedreht, bei bestem Wetter. Trails ohne Ende.
> Und sehr schönes Wetter mit stimmungsvollen Farben.
> 
> 
> ...



ohoh, worüber den 

Wie man Stacheldraht im Laub erkennt und den dann nicht ums Vorderrad wickelt? 

Tolles Foto - gibt es davon noch mehr?


----------



## püzz (22. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht:
> Sonja wurde aufs Rad gebracht!
> 
> 
> Die Guidöse hat nur ein Foto gemacht und kriegt es nicht vom Händie runter



Danke für's nette Guiding und die schöne Strecke. Wieder was gelernt 
Hier einige wenige Fotos...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10174


----------



## Race4Hills (23. September 2008)

Ja Lissy gibt es, ich hoffe es geht Dir soweit ganz gut und Du bist nicht all zu schwer verletzt.

Lg Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (23. September 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Ja Lissy gibt es, ich hoffe es geht Dir soweit ganz gut und Du bist nicht all zu schwer verletzt.
> 
> Lg Jens





Klar, war heute wieder eine kleine Runde im 7Gebirge unterwegs. Nur 1 1/2 Stunden. Ich hab doch nur ein paar Prellungen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So es ist vollbracht:
> Sonja wurde aufs Rad gebracht!
> Und so erfolgreich, daß sie sich gleich für Sonntag wieder angemeldet hat
> Die leichtsinnigerweise im LMB veröffentliche Tour war gut besucht von 10 bikewilligen.
> ...


Karin was soll ich sagen . War eine sehr nette abwechslungsreiche und schöne Reha Tour . Dumm nur das Lissy gestürzt ist . Aber die fährt ja schon wieder 
Habe auch noch Bilder anzubieten 
Der wilde Westen trifft den bikenden Osten 



Und die Leitplanke im Wald


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2008)

Kalinka!





Leider hat es gestern kurzfristig mit dem Stammtisch bei mir nicht geklappt. Ich hoffe mal es sind alle noch bis 12 geblieben und haben Dir ein schönes Ständchen gesungen.


----------



## Race4Hills (27. September 2008)

Hallo Karin Dir alles gute zum Geburtstag von Ine sund Jens, bis gleich


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2008)

*Alles liebe zu Deinem ....
*​ ........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	































* Karin * ,ne coole Party und viele Geschenke 

und ne leckere Torte 

​










 

 











Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2008)

Nicht ganz so dramatisch wie meine Vorrednerin:





Karin alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. September 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *liebe Karin....*
> 
> 
> hier bekommst Du jetzt nur virtuell ....
> ...



.


----------



## joscho (27. September 2008)

Hi Karin,
da schließe ich mich auch an und wünsche 





alles Gute zu Deinem 29.









​


----------



## Anfaenger64 (27. September 2008)

Meine Lieblingskarin hat heute Geburtstag, wie nett...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alles Gute viel Glück, Erfolg, und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Dir von Herzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2008)

*Danke an alle für die vielen, lieben Wünsche *und die charmanten Lügen!


----------



## Frau P (3. Oktober 2008)

So, es ist vollbracht:

Ein Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten wurde abgelegt:
inimtb gibt es nicht mehr, die heißt jetzt Frau P.

Wie seht es denn heute nachmittag mit einer Tour aus?


----------



## Kalinka (3. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht:
> 
> Ein Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten wurde abgelegt:
> inimtb gibt es nicht mehr, die heißt jetzt Frau P.
> ...


Gerne, Frau P., melde mich... gegen 13:00-14:00 ok ??
Was macht das Holz vor der Hütte?


----------



## Kalinka (3. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gerne, Frau P., melde mich... gegen 13:00-14:00 ok ??
> Was macht das Holz vor der Hütte?


Frank schlug gerade tel. 13:00 Sieglinde vor...


----------



## Cheetah (3. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frank schlug gerade tel. 13:00 Sieglinde vor...





Mit: Frau P, Race4Hills, Cheetah und Kalinka?


----------



## Prophet07 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frank schlug gerade tel. 13:00 Sieglinde vor...




Na dann verdränge ich mal den Neid und wünsch Euch viel Spass, das Wetter sieht ja klasse aus.
Passt nur im "Jens Trail" auf, da angeln fiese Dornenranken nach Bremshebeln und Lenkerhörnchen. Also an der Stelle sachte fahren

LG
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> So, es ist vollbracht:
> 
> Ein Relikt aus vergangenen Zeiten wurde abgelegt:
> inimtb gibt es nicht mehr, die heißt jetzt Frau P.
> ...



Frau P 

ich kann heute leider nicht. Diese Woche habe ich meinen Beinen etwas zu viel zugemutet - ich brauch nen Regenerationstag 

Und das wo die Sonne so schön scheint. Bisher hatte ich nur nasse Touren ...

Wolltest Du Dich nicht für den Halbmarathon schonen?


----------



## Kalinka (3. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na dann verdränge ich mal den Neid und wünsch Euch viel Spass, das Wetter sieht ja klasse aus.
> Passt nur im "Jens Trail" auf, da angeln fiese Dornenranken nach Bremshebeln und Lenkerhörnchen. Also an der Stelle sachte fahren
> 
> LG
> Dieter


Hab ich was verpasst? Bist Du verletzt?


----------



## Prophet07 (3. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst? Bist Du verletzt?



Also, verpasst hättest Du nur etwas, wenn Du gerne sehen möchtest, wie ich auf allen Vieren aus den Dornen krable.

Verletzungen habe ich keine davon getragen, jedenfalls reicht es nicht für eine Pflegestufe. Nur mein Ego hat etwas gelitten.

Wo bist Du denn heute gefahren, dachte ich sehe Dich an der Sieglinde?

LG
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also, verpasst hättest Du nur etwas, wenn Du gerne sehen möchtest, wie ich auf allen Vieren aus den Dornen krable.


Was soll ich jetzt sagen?? Wo ich mich ja so gerne an Deinem Unglück labe


Prophet07 schrieb:


> Wo bist Du denn heute gefahren, dachte ich sehe Dich an der Sieglinde?


7gebirge! Soll 1000HM...waren aber nur 750...am Ende war das Wetter ecklig und die Karin müde. 7°...Winter

Gute Besserung ans Ego!


----------



## Prophet07 (4. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetzt sagen?? Wo ich mich ja so gerne an Deinem Unglück labe



Sag einfach "fahren wir das nochmal zusammen" 
Wer weiß, möglicherweise passierts mir wieder und ich fahr sogar noch platt dabei 

Ego sagt danke für die Genesungswünsche


----------



## Frau P (4. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 7gebirge! Soll 1000HM...waren aber nur 750...am Ende war das Wetter ecklig und die Karin müde. 7°...Winter



Wärst Du doch mit uns gefahren, wir hatten Sonne, im Wald 10 Grad, auf freiem Feld 15 Grad und sind sogar noch im Trockenen nach Hause gekommen. Hoffe Frank auch. Du hat uns gefehlt.


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wärst Du doch mit uns gefahren, wir hatten Sonne, im Wald 10 Grad, auf freiem Feld 15 Grad und sind sogar noch im Trockenen nach Hause gekommen. Hoffe Frank auch. Du hat uns gefehlt.


Ja, aber hat mir wenigsten Erkenntnis gebracht...Details live
Lust morgen bei Sven mitzufahren? Würde mit dem Rad anreisen, wenn es nicht feuchtelt!


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Sag einfach "fahren wir das nochmal zusammen"
> Wer weiß, möglicherweise passierts mir wieder und ich fahr sogar noch platt dabei


Klar, Morgen bei Sven?...ich bring auch Reiszwecken mit


----------



## Prophet07 (4. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, Morgen bei Sven?...ich bring auch Reiszwecken mit



Schade, Sonntags bin ich immer mit Burkhard unterwegs.
Kann gerade eh nicht so wie sonst, mein Hund ist frisch kastriert und braucht etwas mehr Zuwendung als sonst.
Hoffe ich bekomme kommende Woche an den Nachmittagen noch etwas Zeit zum Biken, am Wochenende habe ich dann mal wieder ne Baustelle und muß durcharbeiten.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Schade, Sonntags bin ich immer mit Burkhard unterwegs.
> Kann gerade eh nicht so wie sonst, mein Hund ist frisch kastriert und braucht etwas mehr Zuwendung als sonst.
> Hoffe ich bekomme kommende Woche an den Nachmittagen noch etwas Zeit zum Biken, am Wochenende habe ich dann mal wieder ne Baustelle und muß durcharbeiten.


Ja, dann werde ich in Urlaub fliegen, ohne mich noch mal an Deinem Unglück zu laben...hart, aber ich werde es überstehen.
Die arme Hündin...
Viel Spaß Morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (4. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, dann werde ich in Urlaub fliegen, ohne mich noch mal an Deinem Unglück zu laben...hart, aber ich werde es überstehen.
> Die arme Hündin...
> Viel Spaß Morgen




Oh jeh, wenn ich das gewußt hätte........kannst ja mal auf nen Kaffee vorbei kommen, ich verbrenn mir dann einfach die Finger oder fall die Treppe runter. Hauptsache Du mußt nicht traurig in Urlaub fliegen 

Wann gehts denn wo hin?


----------



## Race4Hills (5. Oktober 2008)

Kleine Impression Provence Okkerfels Colorado, Fotograf ist Frau P


----------



## soka70 (7. Oktober 2008)

Liebe MTB-Frauen und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:

Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe MTB-Frauen und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????



Vielleicht ich! Kann ich aber erst am Freitag definitiv sagen, weil ich eventl. eine Verabredung  habe.


----------



## Kalinka (7. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe MTB-Frauen und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????








Maria und ich werden am Strand von Sardinien an Euch denken!!!!!


----------



## Frau P (7. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe MTB-Frauen und alle die sich angesprochen fühlen:
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag????? Jemand Lust auf ein Ründchen ab ca. mittags Sieglinde?????


 
ich!!!


----------



## soka70 (8. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> ich!!!



Prima Frau P, ich freue mich!!!!

13 Uhr Sieglinde, demokratische Streckenführung?!?!?!

Recht so???


----------



## Kalinka (8. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Prima Frau P, ich freue mich!!!!
> 
> 13 Uhr Sieglinde, demokratische Streckenführung?!?!?!
> 
> Recht so???


Ich werde Euch und das Biken sooooooo vermissen, Mädels und Jungs 




Viel Spaß Euch!
Deine Chance, Frau P!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich werde Euch und das Biken sooooooo vermissen, Mädels und Jungs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wie lange müssen wir den auf Dich verzichten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (8. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie lange müssen wir den auf Dich verzichten?


Biketechnisch genau bis zum Start des WP am 03.11.
Da sollten wir ja eigentlich eine Starttour machen, oder meine Süßen?
Muss zwar am 29/30.10 arbeiten, aber bin dann das WE schon wieder weg .


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Biketechnisch genau bis zum Start des WP am 03.11.
> Da sollten wir ja eigentlich eine Starttour machen, oder meine Süßen?
> Muss zwar am 29/30.10 arbeiten, aber bin dann das WE schon wieder weg .



Na dann schaun wir mal, das wir am Samstag 1. November eine

Karin-welcome-back-on-bike-Tour

machen.


----------



## Kalinka (8. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na dann schaun wir mal, das wir am Samstag 1. November eine
> 
> Karin-welcome-back-on-bike-Tour
> 
> machen.


*Ja bitte...in Regensburg...beim 70igsten meines Onkels!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ja bitte...in Regensburg...beim 70igsten meines Onkels!*




och nöööö, ich glaub die Anfahrt dauert uns etwas zu lang. Dann verschieben wir das auf den 8. November ..... ok?


----------



## Kalinka (8. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> och nöööö, ich glaub die Anfahrt dauert uns etwas zu lang. Dann verschieben wir das auf den 8. November ..... ok?



*Jepp!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Oktober 2008)

Ups - eigentlich wollte ich nur mal neugierig im Winterpokal-Dings nach unserem Team schauen und nu hab ich uns da durch zuviel Klicker- bzw. Schreiberei angelegt. 

Aber nu is es halt passiert - also ich glaub jetzt müsst Ihr Euch (Frau P, Harnas, Kalinka und TheBody) noch  anmelden - oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> []....demokratische Streckenführung?!?!?!...


Bei Bedarf biete ich ein guiding auf/um den Ölberg (oder 7Gb allgemein) mit/ohne Latte M.  an, problemlos ausbaubar (auch leistungstechnisch), alternativ eine Siegtaltour oder eine Udo1 Rundtour über Neunkirchen und das Bröltal.


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf biete ich ein guiding auf/um den Ölberg (oder 7Gb allgemein) mit/ohne Latte M.  an, problemlos ausbaubar (auch leistungstechnisch), alternativ eine Siegtaltour oder eine Udo1 Rundtour über Neunkirchen und das Bröltal.




Ich bin am Samstag auch dabei. Wo und wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Mädels,

wie sieht es den damit aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7215

[email protected] mit Vorbau und bunten Leggings wird sicher sehenswert


----------



## Daywalker74 (9. Oktober 2008)

die bunte leggins fehlt mir noch..........


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Oktober 2008)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> die bunte leggins fehlt mir noch..........



Soll ich mal meine Freundin fragen


----------



## soka70 (9. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> och nöööö, ich glaub die Anfahrt dauert uns etwas zu lang. Dann verschieben wir das auf den 8. November ..... ok?



Da kann ich auch


----------



## soka70 (9. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bei Bedarf biete ich ein guiding auf/um den Ölberg (oder 7Gb allgemein) mit/ohne Latte M.  an, problemlos ausbaubar (auch leistungstechnisch), alternativ eine Siegtaltour oder eine Udo1 Rundtour über Neunkirchen und das Bröltal.



Oh Prima, nur kann ich mich vor lauter "demokratischen Streckenangeboten" kaum entscheiden?!?!?! Finde tendenziell alles jut!

Mädels (Frau P und rote Laterne) helft mir!!!!!

@ Andreas:Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Siebengebirge auch ab Sieglinde????


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Andreas:Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit? Siebengebirge auch ab Sieglinde????



Klar, alles von Sieglinde aus. Ich springe nur dann als Guide ein, wenn sonst niemand einen besonderen eigenen Wunsch hat an Tour und Streckenführung. Alles technisch Einsteiger tauglich.


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Oktober 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mädels (Frau P und rote Laterne) helft mir!!!!!



Ist mir wurscht! Hauptsache - Nette Menschen, schönes Wetter, Stacheldrahtfreie Trails, ..... achso und ein Milchkaffee oder so hinterher


----------



## Frau P (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Klar, alles von Sieglinde aus.


 
Also 13 Uhr Sieglinde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube Sonja wollte um 13 Uhr starten?!


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sonja wollte um 13 Uhr starten?!



Und dann wohin? 

Wenn ihr im 7Gebirge fahren wollt, brauch ich nicht zur Sieglinde. Dann sollten wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2008)

Kläre das bitte mit Sonja ab, sie ist Initiatorin der Tour. Nun, wenn wir von hier aus ins 7Gebirge touren sollten, dann würde die Tour dort für Dich jedenfalls arg kurz . Vergiss nicht den Hin-/und Rückweg von Hennef aus.


----------



## soka70 (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Kläre das bitte mit Sonja ab, sie ist Initiatorin der Tour. Nun, wenn wir von hier aus ins 7Gebirge touren sollten, dann würde die Tour dort für Dich jedenfalls arg kurz . Vergiss nicht den Hin-/und Rückweg von Hennef aus.



schon passiert! 

Wir starten ab 13 Uhr Sieglinde Richtung Siebengebirge und werden unterwegs Lissy einsammeln, sie wird dich gleich mal anrufen um einen Treffpunkt abzustimmen!

Das Wetter wird uns hold sein, sollte eine schöne Tour werden,  muss nur noch meinen Zahnarztbesuch von heute morgen verdauen... 

Freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## Harnas (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo meine Lieben!
Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht mit euch biken ,
aber ich wünsche euch eine wunderschöne Tour!

Ich habe mich auch soeben im SpaßFrauenTeam angemeldet


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Oktober 2008)

Andreas

Einen großen  

 und gaaaanz viele  

   wünsch ich Dir!


----------



## bernhardwalter (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sonja,

ich überlege gerade mitzufahrenwenn es genehm ist,kann mir jemand den genauen Weg zur " Sieglinde " posten oder so 
Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus
Dann vieleicht bis Morgen

LG
Bernhard




soka70 schrieb:


> schon passiert!
> 
> Wir starten ab 13 Uhr Sieglinde Richtung Siebengebirge und werden unterwegs Lissy einsammeln, sie wird dich gleich mal anrufen um einen Treffpunkt abzustimmen!
> 
> ...


----------



## wingover (10. Oktober 2008)

Ahoi,

Heike kommt morgen auch zur Sieglinde und bringt mich evtl. mit.

LG
Stephan


----------



## ultra2 (10. Oktober 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank Euch allen für die netten Glückwünsche






*@ Lissy :* Es entsprach genau Deinen Wünschen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wegbeschreibung kommt.
*@ Jens :* Kann ich das mal live und in Farbe sehen, wenn Du und Deine Smileys singen?! 

*@ Bernhard :* Schicke Dir gleich mal eine PM wegen des Weges.


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo [email protected],

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich

Danke für die Info,werde um 12.45 Uhr am Treffpunkt sein.
Sollte etwas dazwischenkommen werde ich mich melden,habe noch eine Handynr. von Sonja.


----------



## ultra2 (11. Oktober 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> *@ Jens :* Kann ich das mal live und in Farbe sehen, wenn Du und Deine Smileys singen?!



Glaub mir, das willst du nicht wirklich.


----------



## bernhardwalter (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
Heute war es eine sehr schöne Tour bei allerschönstem Kaiserwetter,das haben die Guides ( Andreas & Sonja ) bestens vorbestellt,es waren nette Mitfahrer an Bord und die kam auch nicht zu kurz,gebucht wurde ein Rundum Sorglospaket und alles war mit dabei,sehr schön und Danke fürs mitnehmen.
Ach ja Dank Stephan und Andreas bin ich Heute auch spontan den harten Weg zum Ölberg rauf,hatte schon was,habe nur einmal bei einer Rechtskurve das Gleichgewicht verlorenaber dann gings weiter.
Zum Abschluß gabs in der Sieglinde noch leckeren Milchkaffee,Radler,Weizen,Pilz,Apfelschorle und


----------



## Frau P (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen, wir wäre es damit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7360

LG von Frau P


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir wäre es damit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7360
> 
> LG von Frau P



Hi Ines,

alles klar! Melde mich an.  

Ich bringe Dir dann Dein Lämpchen mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. Oktober 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wir wäre es damit:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7360
> 
> LG von Frau P


 
... erledigt!!!


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Oktober 2008)

Hacken gemacht.
D.h. bin dabei freue mich schon auf die 2000 Hm


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

es kam mal die Idee auf, eigen Trikots zu entwerfen, wie wäre es mit dem Rudel NAMEN für alle die eins wollen, egal wo Sie herkommen.

TendenziellBergab

Weitere Vorschläge sind erwünscht.

Farbe, Orange Blau wie RaboBank ???

Auch hier weitere Vorschläge.

Viellieicht schaffen wir es bis nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr.

Sommer Hose schwarz weis und Trikot.


Gruss Jens


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Oktober 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hacken gemacht.
> D.h. bin dabei freue mich schon auf die 2000 Hm



Du brauchst eine Brille, JENS! Da steht was von 800 hm 



Race4Hills schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> TendenzielBergab
> 
> ...



Keine Gegenvorschläge von mir. Find ich beides gut. 
Nur bei Tendenziel noch ein 2. L dran.


----------



## Race4Hills (27. Oktober 2008)

Bist Du Blind Lach mich wechLLLLLLL


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2008)

Bin wieder da, Mädels und mit allem einverstanden...ab Montag, weil ich ja noch nach Bayern darf am WE.
Bericht des Mega-Urlaubes mit Mega-Wetter und Mega-Radtouren auf Mega-Schrottbikes folgt, wenn ich AUFGETAUT bin...auf Sadinien war es 15-20° wärmer


----------



## Prophet07 (29. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, Mädels und mit allem einverstanden...ab Montag, weil ich ja noch nach Bayern darf am WE.
> Bericht des Mega-Urlaubes mit Mega-Wetter und Mega-Radtouren auf Mega-Schrottbikes folgt, wenn ich AUFGETAUT bin...auf Sadinien war es 15-20° wärmer



Na dann erst mal ein herzliches wilkommen zu Hause !!!
Schön das Du heil wieder da bist

LG
Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da, Mädels und mit allem einverstanden...ab Montag, weil ich ja noch nach Bayern darf am WE.
> Bericht des Mega-Urlaubes mit Mega-Wetter und Mega-Radtouren auf Mega-Schrottbikes folgt, wenn ich AUFGETAUT bin...auf Sadinien war es 15-20° wärmer




Schön, das Du wieder da bist - na da gibt es ja viel zu erzählen .... 
und das alles WP-tauglich auf dem Rad


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Schön, das Du wieder da bist - na da gibt es ja viel zu erzählen ....


Jepp!!


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...und das alles WP-tauglich auf dem Rad


genau...deshalb habe ich gleich meine Arbeit wieder aufgenommen und bitte um Anmeldung der üblichen Verdächtigen -->*SpaßFrauen*


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp!!
> 
> genau...deshalb habe ich gleich meine Arbeit wieder aufgenommen und bitte um Anmeldung der üblichen Verdächtigen -->*SpaßFrauen*




mmh, so`n Schitt  .... hast Du meinen Eintrag nicht gesehen! Ich hab vor ein paar Wochen mit zuviel Klicks unser Team schon eröffnet:

SpaßFrauenTeam

Und nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Oktober 2008)

Eine kurze Nachricht an Rikman, der kann ein Team löschen.


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Eine kurze Nachricht an Rikman, der kann ein Team löschen.


So was nennt frau übermotiviert und ich bin einfach zu gut erholt und vollig relaxed...der Kopf ist frei, hätte ich es wissen müssen? ...egal 
Habe schon gebeten meinen Eintrag wieder zu löschen, danke für den Tipp, Wölfchen!
Melde mich also dann jetzt bei "Lissys"-Team an


----------



## Frau P (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Karin, auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!!!
Ja, hier ist es wirklich sehr kalt, aber an den WE hatten wir noch Glück und konnten schönes Wetter bei ausgiebigen Touren - leider ohne Dich  - geniesen.


----------



## Kalinka (7. November 2008)

Bin heute raus, Mädels...der Dauerhusten hat mich wieder und ich will doch morgen fit sein!!
Bis Morgen.
Bello


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2008)

Kinders ich freue mich so 




Das komplette *Team III *reist morgen an .......... 

Wir haben auch zwei über motivierte 

 die kommen direkt mit dem Rad ........ 

Also liebe Karin schön erholen und morgen Topfit sein


----------



## joscho (7. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kinders ich freue mich so
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was heißt hier übermotiviert  Wird Zeit das die Jungs mal ein paar Punkte machen 

Wird garantiert super morgen.

Gute, und vor allem schnelle Besserung Karin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ciao...
joerg


----------



## Redking (7. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Was heißt hier übermotiviert  Wird Zeit das die Jungs mal ein paar Punkte machen
> 
> Wird garantiert super morgen.
> 
> ...



Wann kommt ihr wo an Troisdorf vorbei??? Dann springe ich auf den Team III Express mit auf
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wann kommt ihr wo an Troisdorf vorbei??? Dann springe ich auf den Team III Express mit auf
> Grüße
> Klaus


Das ist ne interessante Frage 



*Joscho ??*


----------



## Redking (7. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Das ist ne interessante Frage
> 
> 
> 
> *Joscho ??*



Also sonst finde ich den Weg alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (7. November 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Also sonst finde ich den Weg alleine!



Joscho hat sich gerade davon gemacht ...................... 

Aber ich weiß das Du den Weg kennst ........ wolltest Du nicht mit dem Rad anreisen   ..... -- befremdlich bei Dir --

Grüße und so


----------



## Kalinka (7. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Gute, und vor allem schnelle Besserung Karin


Sieht schlecht aus, aber ich werde da ein wenigsten zum FT... die WCBK-Tour...warscheinlich ohne K


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus, aber ich werde da ein wenigsten zum FT... die WCBK-Tour...warscheinlich ohne K



 mach keine Sachen ........


----------



## joscho (7. November 2008)

Redking schrieb:


> Wann kommt ihr wo an Troisdorf vorbei??? Dann springe ich auf den Team III Express mit auf
> Grüße
> Klaus



Schau mal in Deinen Briefkasten.


----------



## Redking (7. November 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> Schau mal in Deinen Briefkiste.



Habe keine Kiste!

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## sibby08 (8. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Kinders ich freue mich so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wann und wo fahrt ihr?
Vielleicht komme ich noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (8. November 2008)

Ein schöner Tag 





 DANKE Jens - für FT und Rad tragen für die tolle Herbsttour, viel Spaß, wie immer - nette Leute.....

Das müssen wir nochmal machen....

Hat jemand vielleicht die Daten (km, HM, Zeit)


----------



## Kalinka (8. November 2008)

Ja, danke für das halbe FT und die geschwänzte KWCBT...
Aber wenigstens war es ein GANZER Milchkaffee!


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wann und wo fahrt ihr?
> Vielleicht komme ich noch dazu.



Hu hu Udo 

Schade das deine Anfrage so spät gekommen ist  da waren wir schon unterwegs ..........
das nächste mal nehmen wir Dich mit


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2008)

So mal von Jens zu Jens;

vielen Dank für die Fahrtechniktour. Hat viel Spass gemacht und müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2008)

Na ich wollte mich auch noch ganz herzlich für den riesen Spaß von gestern bedanken 



Karin war ja leider wegen der Erkältung nicht ganz so fit für Tour aber das wird sicher wieder  .......* besser Dich Karin* 

Fahrtechnik von und mit racehills war super 

 danke dafür 
ach und wo wir dann dabei sind 

 coole Tour .............

und sowieso nur nette Leute 


*
Das würde ich gerne noch mal machen ​*

Grüße und so


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. November 2008)

und wo sind die Bilda....?


----------



## Tazz (9. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und wo sind die Bilda....?




Ach wenn Du wüstest was ich hier mit meinem Album für ein ärger habe  

Da macht 

 gar keinen richtigen Sinn mehr  

Eines jedoch nur für Dich liebe Lissy 






Also wenn das nicht mal ein passendes Rücklicht ist


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und wo sind die Bilda....?



Na gut, ein Bildchen für die Lissy





und noch ein Bildchen für die Lissy





und noch ein Bildchen für die Lissy





und noch ein Bildchen für die Lissy





und jetzt ist Schluss


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. November 2008)

och wat sin die schöööön. DANKE - Ihr seid sooo gut zu mir.


----------



## Race4Hills (9. November 2008)

Hach ja was soll ich nur sagen, das Ihr alle den Tag zusammen mit mir so schön Gestalltet habt.
Immer gerne Wieder 

Hier ersteinmal die Bilder im stimmigen Herbstkleid 

http://www.homeonearth.cc/index.php?article_id=40

Ihr wart alle SPITZE und es hat mir riesig Spass gemacht, vor allem zu sehen wir Ihr die Kurven gekratzt habt.

Bis Bald 

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2008)

Sehr schöne Bilder Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (9. November 2008)




----------



## joscho (9. November 2008)

Ach, was soll man sagen   War ganz nett.

Quatsch, war super. Tolles Training - ich denke, Jede(r) hatte mindestens ein persönliches Erfolgserlebnis, tolle Tour, lecker Kaffee und Kuchen und wieder mal nette Mitfahrer/innen. 
Und die Bilder sind auch Klasse.

Vielen Dank Jens
joerg

@Karin Sich die 20%-Anstiege zu schenken war nicht unklug  Noch mals gute Besserung


----------



## Redking (10. November 2008)

Danke für den Schönen Samstag! 
Hier ein paar Bilder.





























































Ein Video!


















Für den Frauenthread mit 50% eine Hohe Quote der Sondermänner!
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## joscho (10. November 2008)

Hi Klaus,

bei dem Video bekomme ich aber einen schiefen Hals 
Falls Du Windows hast, dann kannst Du z.B. mit VirtualDub (http://www.virtualdub.org/index.html) Videos sehr einfach drehen. Wie das genau geht steht hier: http://www.traum-projekt.com/forum/80-video-and-fotografie/112523-hochformat-anstatt-querformat.html

ciao...
joerg


----------



## soka70 (13. November 2008)

Es wochenendet....

Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????

13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??


----------



## joscho (13. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es wochenendet....



Donnerstag Vormittag. Typisch Leh.....


----------



## Kalinka (13. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es wochenendet....
> 
> Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????
> 
> 13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??


Ich, vorrausgesetzt ich bin gesünder und Jens, der mit mir etwas schrauben will/muss, kann das mit einbauen. Ich telefoniere den Zeitplan heute abend mal ab...ginge auch 14:00 ?


----------



## Cheetah (13. November 2008)

Man könnte um 13Uhr an der Sieglinde losfahren, und um 14Uhr bei Herrn P sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. November 2008)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Man könnte um 13Uhr an der Sieglinde losfahren, und um 14Uhr bei Herrn P sein.


Ich horche erstmal, was der Mann von Frau P. meint...schließlich sollte Frau P. den Vorbau und Lenker ihren Matsch-Rades langsam zurückbekommen und ich die nagelneuen Teile an mein Schätzchen.
So oder so bis denne


----------



## Race4Hills (13. November 2008)

Karin schaffst Du es auch bis 12:30 Uhr nach Happerschoss, dann können wir auf jeden Fall um 14:00 Uhr mit den Anderen die von der Sieglinde hochkommen, bei uns vorbei fahren und uns abholen, mitfahren.

Ob wohl ich Denke das bekommen wir auch hin wenn Du erst um 13:00 Uhr kommst.

LG Jens


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Es wochenendet....
> 
> Wer radelt mit mir am Samstag????
> 
> 13 Uhr Sieglinde, oder??



Sonja guck mal hab Dich Smiley mäßig nicht vergessen  http://www.smilies.4-user.de/index.php?section=Links

Damit´s bei deinen Beiträgen auch mal was bunter wird


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2008)

Hallo Sonja, jetzt fällts mir auch wieder ein:

Ganz großes Kino!!


----------



## Kalinka (13. November 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Karin schaffst Du es auch bis 12:30 Uhr nach Happerschoss, dann können wir auf jeden Fall um 14:00 Uhr mit den Anderen die von der Sieglinde hochkommen, bei uns vorbei fahren und uns abholen, mitfahren.
> 
> Ob wohl ich Denke das bekommen wir auch hin wenn Du erst um 13:00 Uhr kommst.
> 
> LG Jens



Wenn alle Schiffer brav sind und der Rhein rein, bin ich um 12:00 bei Euch!
Schön, habe ich ja einen Berg gespart...im Moment noch besser so!
Bis denne!!!


----------



## soka70 (14. November 2008)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sonja guck mal hab Dich Smiley mäßig nicht vergessen http://www.smilies.4-user.de/index.php?section=Links
> 
> Damit´s bei deinen Beiträgen auch mal was bunter wird


 

DANKE an Euch Zwei! Liebe Tazzi, ich werde mich ab nächste Woche um adäquate Smilieeinsätze bemühen, versprochen!

Also, ich fasse mal zusammen:
Karin fährt direkt nach Heisterschoß, Frank und Lissy fahren mit mir ab* 13 Uhr Sieglinde* in Richtung Karin, Ines und Jens und Dieter liest in "Hennef und Umgebung".

Na gut, was ist mit den übrigen Mitgliedern von TendenziellBergab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (14. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> DANKE an Euch Zwei! Liebe Tazzi, ich werde mich ab nächste Woche um adäquate Smilieeinsätze bemühen, versprochen!
> 
> Also, ich fasse mal zusammen:
> Karin fährt direkt nach Heisterschoß, Frank und Lissy fahren mit mir ab* 13 Uhr Sieglinde* in Richtung Karin, Ines und Jens und Dieter liest in "Hennef und Umgebung".
> ...



 ICH leider nicht - ich muß/darf zum Geburtstagskuchen einer Freundin. Werde aber brav   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    hin- und zurückradeln, damit die Sahnebomben  

   nicht zuviel Schaden anrichten 

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß - und wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ICH leider nicht - ich muß/darf zum Geburtstagskuchen einer Freundin. Werde aber brav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, Du Punktemonster...einmal nicht radeln wird Dich nicht vom Thron stoßen!






Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...und wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? Fährt jemand?


Bin bei Chris angemeldet: hier...
aber auch für andere Schandtaten bereit!


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hey, Du Punktemonster...



Wer ?   ICH ?  So viele ............  sind es doch gar nicht. Ausserdem der Winter kommt bestimmt und dann werden mich die Mitwinterschuhenfahrer und Auchbeischneeundeisfahrer  

  nach hinten durchreichen 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin bei Chris angemeldet: hier...
> aber auch für andere Schandtaten bereit!



Mmmh - 13:00 Uhr ? - ist mir eigentlich was zu spät - aber mal sehen...


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wer ?   ICH ?  So viele ............  sind es doch gar nicht. Ausserdem der Winter kommt bestimmt und dann werden mich die Mitwinterschuhenfahrer und Auchbeischneeundeisfahrer
> 
> nach hinten durchreichen
> 
> Mmmh - 13:00 Uhr ? - ist mir eigentlich was zu spät - aber mal sehen...


Ja, mir auch...wie wäre es mit Erklimmen meines zweitliebsten Hassberges... Rhöndorf Annatal zur Löwenburg u.s.w? Da könnte ich gleich nach der Arbeit von Honnef aus durchstarten. Uhrzeit --> alles nach 11:00 Uhr, oder wenn ich den Wochenenddienst teile auch vorher 
SACH MA!


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, mir auch...wie wäre es mit Erklimmen meines zweitliebsten Hassberges... Rhöndorf Annatal zur Löwenburg u.s.w? Da könnte ich gleich nach der Arbeit von Honnef aus durchstarten. Uhrzeit --> alles nach 11:00 Uhr, oder wenn ich den Wochenenddienst teile auch vorher
> SACH MA!



OK - 11:00 Uhr oder lieber 11:30 Uhr - Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> OK - 11:00 Uhr oder lieber 11:30 Uhr - Wo treffen wir uns?


In Rhöndorf auf dem Dorfplatz Sonntag um 11:00 ?
Parken kann frau wohl am Bahnhof, aber Du kommst sicher mit dem Radel, oder?
Das ist toll, ich freue mich!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> In Rhöndorf auf dem Dorfplatz Sonntag um 11:00 ?
> Parken kann frau wohl am Bahnhof, aber Du kommst sicher mit dem Radel, oder?
> Das ist toll, ich freue mich!!!



Alles klar! 11:00 Uhr und klar komm ich mit meinem Radel - ist doch fast bei mir um die Ecke


----------



## Kalinka (19. November 2008)

hallo Mädels und Jungs,

wie wäre es mit Wiederholung der Zehnkleinenegerlein-Tour diesem Samstag um 11:00 oder 12:00 an der Sieglinde.
Vorraussetzung zur Teilnahme auch dieses Mal so krank anreisen, daß mindestens an jedem Wegekreuz einer die Gruppe verläßt. Zwar habe ich, entgegen der Diagnose der Mitbiker keine Rippenfellentzündung...gesund ist jedoch anders  und der eine oder andere der letzten Woche kann etwas laaangsames sicher auch noch gebrauchen!
Also auf die Drahtesel zur Reha-Tour II


----------



## soka70 (19. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> wie wäre es mit Wiederholung der Zehnkleinenegerlein-Tour diesem Samstag um 11:00 oder 12:00 an der Sieglinde.
> Vorraussetzung zur Teilnahme auch dieses Mal so krank anreisen, daß mindestens an jedem Wegekreuz einer die Gruppe verläßt. Zwar habe ich, entgegen der Diagnose der Mitbiker keine Rippenfellentzündung...gesund ist jedoch anders  und der eine oder andere der letzten Woche kann etwas laaangsames sicher auch noch gebrauchen!
> Also auf die Drahtesel zur Reha-Tour II


 
Sehr schöne Idee, kann aber leider Samstag nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(extra für Tazz!)

Wie wäre es mit einer Reha II oder III Tour am Sonntag??  
So nach der Ü 30 Party  ??????


----------



## Kalinka (19. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Idee, kann aber leider Samstag nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sachma...wo doch die Touren Samstag extra für Dich sind!
So kann ich nicht..bin zum Brunch eingeladen, bedeutet schon um 09:00 aufstehen...und das nach der Ü-30...schlechte Terminplanung

Aber es spricht nichts dagegen Samstag Reha II und Sonntag Reha III zu fahren, je nachdem wer kann und krank genug ist 
Ich bin Samstag dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (19. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sachma...wo doch die Touren Samstag extra für Dich sind!
> So kann ich nicht..bin zum Brunch eingeladen, bedeutet schon um 09:00 aufstehen...und das nach der Ü-30...schlechte Terminplanung
> 
> Aber es spricht nichts dagegen Samstag Reha II und Sonntag Reha III zu fahren, je nachdem wer kann und krank genug ist
> Ich bin Samstag dabei!



Hallo Mädels,

ich hab noch gar keinen Plan fürs Wochenende  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kommt drauf an, ob ich mit Ines Rad eine VolkerAufsBikeTour machen kann, oder nicht ....

Wer geht den auf die Ü-30 zum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Kalinka (20. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wer geht den auf die Ü-30 zum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonja&friends, Andrea, Dieter&friends, Ich... soweit ich es überblicke.


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja&friends, Andrea, Dieter&friends, Ich... soweit ich es überblicke.



Tolle Besetzung! Vielleicht ist Lissy&friend auch dabei. Ich glaub Iris wollte auch.


----------



## Spooky (20. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich glaub Iris wollte auch.



Jo, aber ohne Friend. Dafür mit ein paar Friendinnen


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Jo, aber ohne Friend. Dafür mit ein paar Friendinnen



Och - schade. Traust Dich nicht? Zuviel Frauenpower oder Angst vorm Abtanzen?


----------



## Kalinka (20. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och - schade. Traust Dich nicht? Zuviel Frauenpower oder Angst vorm Abtanzen?


Sehr gute Frage


----------



## Spooky (20. November 2008)

Eindeutig zuviel Frauenpower ... Und dann kein Bike dabei um abzuhauen  Ne, das geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Kalinka (20. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Eindeutig zuviel Frauenpower ... Und dann kein Bike dabei um abzuhauen  Ne, das geht ja mal gar nicht.



da hat man es wieder...Männer sind feige...den Rest klären wir gleich, aber komm mit dem Bike...wegen der Fluchtmöglichkeit


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Eindeutig zuviel Frauenpower ... Und dann kein Bike dabei um abzuhauen  Ne, das geht ja mal gar nicht.



Dabei ist doch die Männerquote gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (20. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Idee, kann aber leider Samstag nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Liebe Sonja ......
das ist aber nicht *der* Smiley den ich Dir angeboten hatte 




*Wo haste denn den her  [/B


Mädels viel Spaß beim Tanz 

Grüße und so *


----------



## Kalinka (21. November 2008)

Irgendjemand, der Morgen ab Sieglinde fährt?


----------



## Prophet07 (21. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Irgendjemand, der Morgen ab Sieglinde fährt?



Hallo Karin,

ich machs vom Wetter abhängig. Macht ja keinen Sinn sich von umfallenden Bäumen erschlagen zu lassen.
Dann dreh ich lieber ne Runde auf der Rolle.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Race4Hills (22. November 2008)

Ja ich, 13:00Uhr ?

Gruss Jens


----------



## Kalinka (22. November 2008)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Ja ich, 13:00Uhr ?
> 
> Gruss Jens



Prima, dann bin ich auch da, wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt. Was ist mit Frau P, Herr P.?
Lass uns vorher telefonieren.


----------



## Race4Hills (22. November 2008)

Guten Morgen Karin,
Frau P. ist nicht da :-( , Sie ist auf jück in Leipzig, somit muss ich hier alleine Frühstücken.

Wir können nach her ja mal telefonieren, OKI.

Jetzt muss ich erst einmal den Alfred Film vertig machen  

Bis nach her Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (25. November 2008)

Hallo Mädels und ....,
wie schauts aus am Samstag? Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour zum NeueWinterschuheinfahren?


----------



## Kalinka (25. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und ....,
> wie schauts aus am Samstag? Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour zum NeueWinterschuheinfahren?


Ich weis noch nicht!
Habe kein Auto, daß mein Fahrad aufnimmt, muss arbeiten, wollte mit Freunden backen und bin abends eingeladen...
Also ich könnte nur 7Gebirge ab 10:30  so für max. 1,5h...bin also äußerst flexibel 
Besser ohne mich, aber Sonntag wäre fein.
Wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit einem Besuch des Siegburger Weihnachtsmarktes aus?


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich weis noch nicht!
> Habe kein Auto, daß mein Fahrad aufnimmt, muss arbeiten, wollte mit Freunden backen und bin abends eingeladen...
> Also ich könnte nur 7Gebirge ab 10:30  so für max. 1,5h...bin also äußerst flexibel
> Besser ohne mich, aber Sonntag wäre fein.
> Wie sieht es dieses Jahr mit einem Besuch des Siegburger Weihnachtsmarktes aus?



Na das hört sich doch gut an 

10:30 Uhr in Köwi auf dem Parkplatz hinterm Bahnhof? Und dann zu deinem Hassberg durch das Annatal? Das müsste zeitlich ungefähr hinkommen.

Sonntag kann ich auch. Muss nur um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Haus sein. 
Ach - und Weihnachtsmarkt - klar! Wann?


----------



## Kalinka (25. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na das hört sich doch gut an
> 
> 10:30 Uhr in Köwi auf dem Parkplatz hinterm Bahnhof? Und dann zu deinem Hassberg durch das Annatal? Das müsste zeitlich ungefähr hinkommen.
> 
> ...


Frau, Du bist nicht zu bremsen...ich dachte mit solchen Rahmenbedingungen bin ich raus aus der kalte-Füsse-Nummer...aber gut...
Bin um 10:30 da...mit Verspätungsmöglichkeit, wenn der Rhein nicht rein ist! Das weiß ich aber schon um 09:30...kriegst dann eine SMS.
Ich denke ich werd mir mal Heizsohlen kaufen
Sonntag...muss ich erst ausschlafen!


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frau, Du bist nicht zu bremsen...ich dachte mit solchen Rahmenbedingungen bin ich raus aus der kalte-Füsse-Nummer...aber gut...
> 
> 
> Sonntag...muss ich erst ausschlafen!








Sonntag fahr ich dann mit Bernd. So ab ca. 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Spooky (25. November 2008)

Tach die Damen,

Frau Timber lässt ausrichten, dass sie auch sehr gerne mitradeln würde  ... 

(evtl. auch gerne mit dem feigen Anhang  )


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Kalinka (25. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Tach die Damen,
> Frau Timber lässt ausrichten, dass sie auch sehr gerne mitradeln würde  ...
> (evtl. auch gerne mit dem feigen Anhang  )
> Grüße
> Marco


Sa oder So?


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sa oder So?







*Sa und So!*


----------



## Spooky (25. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sa oder So?



Sa


----------



## Kalinka (26. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Sa



Ok, Du guidest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (27. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ok, Du guidest!



Daran solls nicht scheitern. Bleibt's bei dir bei den 1,5h ?


----------



## Kalinka (27. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Daran solls nicht scheitern. Bleibt's bei dir bei den 1,5h ?


Ja, aber Ihr seid ja frei mich auszusetzten und weiterzufahren


----------



## Spooky (27. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, aber Ihr seid ja frei mich auszusetzten und weiterzufahren



Diese Möglichkeit werden wir auch wahrnehmen, ... Das weiterfahren meine ich natürlich


----------



## Kalinka (29. November 2008)

Der Rhein ist rein...werde um 10:30 am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## Frau P (29. November 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wir hoffen, Ihr habt die gestrige Weihnachtsfeier gut überstanden;-)

Wir fahren heute 13 Uhr von der Sieglinde ab, falls jemand in dieser Gegend fahren will. Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden. Falls sich hier niemand meldet sparen wir uns die Schleife und fahren direkt von zu Hause aus irgendwohin. Also, wie siehts aus?

Morgen sind wir leider nicht da.

Grüße von Herr und Frau P.


----------



## Kalinka (29. November 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute 13 Uhr von der Sieglinde ab, falls jemand in dieser Gegend fahren will. Dauer: ca. 2 Stunden. Falls sich hier niemand meldet sparen wir uns die Schleife und fahren direkt von zu Hause aus irgendwohin. Also, wie siehts aus?


Habe heute nach der Arbeit nur kurz Zeit, deshalb fahren wir im 7Gebirge.
Viel Spaß Euch und bis ganz bald!!! 
Ach, Januar komme ich nicht mit...die Finanzen Aber nächstes Jahr schaun wir mal!!


----------



## -Ines- (29. November 2008)

Wir haben den Ruf des Glühweins vernommen, daher planen wir alternativ und asphaltlastig entlang der Sieg nach Bonn zum Weihnachtsmarkt zu rollen. Startzeit spätestens ~ 12:30, in Hennef.


----------



## Frau P (29. November 2008)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Wir haben den Ruf des Glühweins vernommen, daher planen wir alternativ und asphaltlastig entlang der Sieg nach Bonn zum Weihnachtsmarkt zu rollen. Startzeit spätestens ~ 12:30, in Hennef.



Das wird uns dann zu lang, wir müssen heute noch zur Schwiegermutter/Mutter nach Krefeld. Euch viel Spass.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. November 2008)

Wünschen wir Euch auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (29. November 2008)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Wir haben den Ruf des Glühweins vernommen, daher planen wir alternativ und asphaltlastig entlang der Sieg nach Bonn zum Weihnachtsmarkt zu rollen. Startzeit spätestens ~ 12:30, in Hennef.



Hi, schaffe ich nicht, bin noch in Euskirchen, werde auch das Angebot der Familie P. nicht hinbekommen, da ich noch auf den Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt muss (aus Tradition). 

Fährt zufällig Morgen irgendjemand, irgendwas????

Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 1. Advent!!!


----------



## Frau P (29. November 2008)

OK. Dann allen viel Spaß bei den heutigen Unternehmungen. Vielleicht klappte es ja dann nächste Woche!!!!!!


----------



## Prophet07 (29. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig Morgen irgendjemand, irgendwas????.......




Klar, um 10 Uhr startet unsere Sontagsrunde. Ist zwar stark Asphaltlastig, bringt aber immerhin 12 Punkte 

Und Du könntest die erste Frau sein, die nach 10 Jähriger Tradition mit darf 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. November 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Fährt zufällig Morgen irgendjemand, irgendwas????
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen 1. Advent!!!



Huhu Sonja,

jahaa - ab 11:00 Uhr ich und Bernd und eventuell Iris u. Karin  im 7Gebirge.


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. November 2008)

Also....

Bernd und ich fahren. Er ist so um 11:00 Uhr hier, so dass wir ca. 11:15 starten. Wer mit mag - bitte melden.
Treffpunkt: Alte Bonner Str. 37, 53229 Bonn-Holzlar (Kohlkaul)

Achso: Es wird langsam und leicht, es gibt keinen Guide, Regenklamotten und gute Laune ist mitzubringen.... Hab ich was vergessen? Oh - das wichtigste: bringt Sonne mit


----------



## Kalinka (30. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Bernd und ich fahren. Er ist so um 11:00 Uhr hier, so dass wir ca. 11:15 starten. Wer mit mag - bitte melden.
> Treffpunkt: Alte Bonner Str. 37, 53229 Bonn-Holzlar (Kohlkaul)
> ...


Ohne mich...bin gestern versackt und deshalb viel zu spät auf der Arbeit...aber so rechte Lust hatte ich eh nicht bei dem Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (30. November 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...aber so rechte Lust hatte ich eh nicht bei dem Wetter!



Komisch - hier kommt schon ein wenig die Sonne raus


----------



## soka70 (30. November 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Also....
> 
> Bernd und ich fahren. Er ist so um 11:00 Uhr hier, so dass wir ca. 11:15 starten. Wer mit mag - bitte melden.
> Treffpunkt: Alte Bonner Str. 37, 53229 Bonn-Holzlar (Kohlkaul)
> ...



upps... da hab`ich wohl zu spät ins web geschaut! Euch allen viel Spaß beim Biken, ich glaub ich geh nen Ründchen joggen und böse Eierpunschgeister von gestern vertreiben....

Finde, wir sollten es nächsten Samstag nochmal gestemmt bekommen ein nettes Ründchen zu fahren. In Ruppichteroth ist die Dörper Weihnacht, ein sehr schöner Weihnachtsmarkt, wäre vielleicht ein Ziel??!?!?!

Wünsche Euch allen eine schöne Woche!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. November 2008)

Schönes Ziel, für uns bereits auch fest im Kalender vermekt, jedoch ohne Bike. Der Markt ist unbedingt im Dunkeln zu erleben und aufgrund des hohen Besucherandrangs nicht mit dem Bike zu empfehlen. Wer bei geeigneter Wetterlage interesse an einem gemeinsamen Besuch hat, einfach mal reinmelden.

Wenns Wetter paßt, radeln wir aber vielleicht ein Ründchen hier bei uns.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Dezember 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> OK. Dann allen viel Spaß bei den heutigen Unternehmungen. Vielleicht klappte es ja dann nächste Woche!!!!!!



 

   Samstag, 6. Dezember 2008 Nikolausrunde ab Sieglinde ???? Wer macht den Nikoguide ???


----------



## Frau P (4. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind dabei, soweit einigermaßen Wetter....


----------



## Kalinka (4. Dezember 2008)

Will auch, bei von oben trocken!
Soll ich Dich aufgabeln Lissy?
Muss mal nicht arbeiten und bescheidenes Wetter  für das WE angesagt.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Will auch, bei von oben trocken!
> Soll ich Dich aufgabeln Lissy?
> Muss mal nicht arbeiten und bescheidenes Wetter  für das WE angesagt.





 Oh - das wäre toll!


----------



## soka70 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Samstag, 6. Dezember 2008 Nikolausrunde ab Sieglinde ???? Wer macht den Nikoguide ???


 

Ja, bin dabei!!!! Uns fällt schon was nettes ein....


----------



## Kalinka (4. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, bin dabei!!!! Uns fällt schon was nettes ein....


*Uhrzeit? 11:00 ?? 12:00?? 13:00...??Und die Mützen nicht vergessen*


----------



## Race4Hills (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich, aber nur mit Helm und wann das ist noch die Frage, 11:00 Uhr ist doch oki, doch ich werde das mal mit Frau P. besprechen, LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. Dezember 2008)

*Ich fasse den mangelnde Widerspruch so zusammen: 
Samstag 11:00 an der Sieglinde*


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ich fasse den mangelnde Widerspruch so zusammen:
> Samstag 11:00 an der Sieglinde*



Sicher ? Laut Wetter-Dings soll es vormittags regnen ... aber ich fahre auch im Nassen! 

Bernd kommt wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sicher ? Laut Wetter-Dings soll es vormittags regnen ...


Ja, wegen anstehendem Abendprogramm!



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... aber ich fahre auch im Nassen!



KLAR DAS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bernd kommt wahrscheinlich auch.





Rote Laterne schrieb:


>


PRIMA!


----------



## soka70 (6. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ich fasse den mangelnde Widerspruch so zusammen:
> Samstag 11:00 an der Sieglinde*



Hi Mädels , 
sorry dass ich mich erst jetzt melde, hatte ein wenig Koordinationsprobleme, aber nu weiß ich Bescheid:

Fahre morgen ein Auto für mich anschauen, da frau sich ja bekanntlich nicht ohne männliche Begleitung in ein Autohaus wagen sollte, bin ich zeittechnisch quasi in Abhängigkeit und somit für Samstag raus!  

Nun gut, wünsche Euch eine schöne Ausfahrt, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit. Nächste Woche sollte es endlich nochmal klappen...


----------



## Frau P (6. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind dabei und testen unsere Regenklamotten.

LG Jens


----------



## Kalinka (8. Dezember 2008)

Mädels und Jungs...hatten wir den 18.12 für den Weihnachtsmarkt angedacht?
Wir könnten uns auch einfach am Sa-Vormittag (13.12.) wieder zum Biken treffen und uns am späten Nachmittag auf dem Markt nochmal zusammenfinden...
Äußert Euch mal


----------



## Prophet07 (8. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs...hatten wir den 18.12 für den Weihnachtsmarkt angedacht?
> Wir könnten uns auch einfach am Sa-Vormittag (13.12.) wieder zum Biken treffen und uns am späten Nachmittag auf dem Markt nochmal zusammenfinden...
> Äußert Euch mal



Also ich bin für beides zu haben, würde auch um unnötigen Zeitverlusten vor zu beugen, den Kompressor schon warm laufen lassen 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs...hatten wir den 18.12 für den Weihnachtsmarkt angedacht?
> Wir könnten uns auch einfach am Sa-Vormittag (13.12.) wieder zum Biken treffen und uns am späten Nachmittag auf dem Markt nochmal zusammenfinden...
> Äußert Euch mal



Eigentlich hatten wir den 19.12. festgehalten. Aber ich finde die Idee mit Samstag auch sehr gut. Vorausgesetzt die Tour am Vormittag ist Reha-tauglich


----------



## Harnas (8. Dezember 2008)

Hi, ich kann am Samstag Nachmittag leider nicht, am 19. wäre ich aber gern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (9. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs...hatten wir den 18.12 für den Weihnachtsmarkt angedacht?
> Wir könnten uns auch einfach am Sa-Vormittag (13.12.) wieder zum Biken treffen und uns am späten Nachmittag auf dem Markt nochmal zusammenfinden...
> Äußert Euch mal


 
Ich kann, habe Zeit und schließe mich Lissys Wunsch nach einer Rehatour an..... Ab 11 Uhr Sieglinde?????

Weihmarkt anschließend wird zeitlich wahrscheinlich auch "drinne" sein.

Euch allen noch ne schöne Restwoche!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Dezember 2008)

Also dann fasse ich mal wieder zusammen:
Wie gehabt Samstag um 11:00 an der Sieglinde eine 2h-Reha-Tour. Und später frisch geduscht gegen 15:00/16:00 in SU... direkt mit der Tour verbinden dürfte kalt werden, oder?
Den 19.12 können wir ja trotzdem für die, die Sa nicht können, nochmal gehen!


----------



## Kalinka (11. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also dann fasse ich mal wieder zusammen:
> Wie gehabt Samstag um 11:00 an der Sieglinde eine 2h-Reha-Tour. Und später frisch geduscht gegen 15:00/16:00 in SU... direkt mit der Tour verbinden dürfte kalt werden, oder?
> Den 19.12 können wir ja trotzdem für die, die Sa nicht können, nochmal gehen!


Äh...mmhhh, sorry...hab übersehen, daß ich Samstag Wochenenddienst habe...schaffe erst 12:00.
Ist das auch ok?


----------



## Prophet07 (11. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Äh...mmhhh, sorry...hab übersehen, daß ich Samstag Wochenenddienst habe...schaffe erst 12:00.
> Ist das auch ok?



.....ist für mich kein Problem........schöne Grüße aus Berlin.

Dieter


----------



## Frau P (11. Dezember 2008)

12 Uhr geht klar.
Unsere Bekannten haben auch abgesagt, so dass wir "alleine" mitfahren werden.


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Dezember 2008)

12 Uhr geht klar! Und nicht vergessen - Reha-Tour !!! Bin seit letztem Samstag ohne Sport ..... wahrscheinlich brauch ich berghoch wieder nen Schlepplift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. Dezember 2008)

Prima...Reha kann ich auch brauchen


----------



## soka70 (12. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 12 Uhr geht klar! Und nicht vergessen - Reha-Tour !!! Bin seit letztem Samstag ohne Sport ..... wahrscheinlich brauch ich berghoch wieder nen Schlepplift.



... kann auch und dazu auch noch ausschlafen, fein!!!!

... und nen Schlepper brauch ich eh ...

Bleibt`s beim anschließenden Weihnachtsmarktbesuch in Siegburg???


----------



## Kalinka (13. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... kann auch und dazu auch noch ausschlafen, fein!!!!
> 
> ... und nen Schlepper brauch ich eh ...
> 
> Bleibt`s beim anschließenden Weihnachtsmarktbesuch in Siegburg???


Jepp, es wird hinterher geglühweint...Zeit legen wir während der Reha-Tour fest! Lissy, brauchst Du irgentwo Dusch-Asyl ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich bin bei meinen Eltern!


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, es wird hinterher geglühweint...Zeit legen wir während der Reha-Tour fest! Lissy, brauchst Du irgentwo Dusch-Asyl ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß noch nicht, ob das mit anschließendem glühweinen klappt. Mein Sohn wollte heute noch vorbeikommen.

 Und ich hatte vor mit Bernd per Rad anzureisen.....schaun mer mal. Vielleicht kommen wir ja doch mit dem Auto. Bis zu mir ist es ja nicht so weit, dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wir bei mir.


----------



## ultra2 (14. Dezember 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> TEAM III Touren sind ja schon manchmal etwas komisch...



Nächste komische Tour ist heute zum Siegburger Weihnachtsmarkt. Wir rollen so gegen 17.00h ein. Lungert sonst noch wer heute und um diese Zeit da rum?


----------



## Kalinka (14. Dezember 2008)

*Nö, heute nicht (und gestern auch nicht ;-) )*
Viel Spaß und grüß mein Siegburg!!!


----------



## Frau P (14. Dezember 2008)

Nein wir haben nicht gelungert hätten aber gekonnt... Leider zu spät gesehen!


----------



## Tazz (14. Dezember 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Nein wir haben nicht gelungert hätten aber gekonnt... Leider zu spät gesehen!



Schade schade  aber es war sehr voll dort .... und wir haben uns mit den Rädern etwas deplatziert gefühlt  und da wir keinen Alkohol bekommen haben war der Weg nach Hause echt kalt ....


----------



## Kalinka (15. Dezember 2008)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatten wir den 19.12. festgehalten.


Äh...ich hab es verpeilt, das ist das Wochenende wo ich zu Wintersonnenwendfeier in Lübeck bin. Wir starten schon Freitag Mittag und somit kann ich leider nicht mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
Tut mit leid...
Eine Weihnachtstour am 26.12... hat jemand Lust?


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Äh...ich hab es verpeilt, das ist das Wochenende wo ich zu Wintersonnenwendfeier in Lübeck bin. Wir starten schon Freitag Mittag und somit kann ich leider nicht mit zum Weihnachtsmarkt.
> Tut mit leid...
> Eine Weihnachtstour am 26.12... hat jemand Lust?



Tststs  

   wo bist Du nur mit Deinen Gedanken....

26.12. - Vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (18. Dezember 2008)

*SAMSTAG ???????????????*

*Geht da was????*


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> *SAMSTAG ???????????????*
> 
> *Geht da was????*



*Ich warte noch auf eine Rückmeldung. Vielleicht ab ca. 13:00 Uhr im 7Gebirge. Früher kann ich nicht.*


----------



## Prophet07 (18. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> *SAMSTAG ???????????????*
> 
> *Geht da was????*



Ich hoffe doch sehr, muss nur vorher noch einige Möbel raus tragen helfen

so gegen 13 Uhr ???

LG
Dieter


----------



## Frau P (19. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> *SAMSTAG ???????????????*
> 
> *Geht da was????*


 
Kann auch erst 13 Uhr....

Sind dabei Ines und Jens


----------



## Frau P (19. Dezember 2008)

Macht ja bei dem Wetter auch keinen Spaß???
Gehen heute nicht auf den Weihnachtsmarkt.

Grüße von Ines und Jens


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. Dezember 2008)

Also wir würden uns sowohl heute als auch morgen bei geeigneten Umständen ggf. anschließen.


----------



## Frau P (19. Dezember 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Also wir würden uns sowohl heute als auch morgen bei geeigneten Umständen ggf. anschließen.



Das wäre seeeehr schön...


----------



## soka70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Kann auch erst 13 Uhr....
> 
> Sind dabei Ines und Jens



Versuche auch zu kommen, fühle mich heut was ausgepowert und schwächel grad was rum. Ein Kollege von mir schließt sich uns morgen ebenfalls an! (muss quasi Worthalten )

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!!!

@ Lissy: Siebengebirge fällt für mich aus, da ich momentan kein Bike transportieren kann. Wünsche Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Prophet07 (19. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Versuche auch zu kommen, fühle mich heut was ausgepowert und schwächel grad was rum. Ein Kollege von mir schließt sich uns morgen ebenfalls an! (muss quasi Worthalten )
> 
> Hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!!!



klar hält das wetter 

Kommt Ihr mich um 12.45 Uhr abholen ???

LG
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (20. Dezember 2008)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> klar hält das wetter
> 
> Kommt Ihr mich um 12.45 Uhr abholen ???
> 
> ...




Muß leider absagen, mich hat der MD Virus heute Nacht überfallen 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Race4Hills (20. Dezember 2008)

Brrr ist dat ein Schiedwetter, wer will denn wirklich kommen.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Frau P (20. Dezember 2008)

Wir sind nicht dabei!!!!!
Hier oben schüttet es gerade wie aus Kannen.


----------



## Frau P (20. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es denn mal damit:

Tour mit Klaus 

Natürlich nur bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Dezember 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5409772&postcount=1366


----------



## Race4Hills (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen wer hat lust auf ein spiele Nachmittag
z.B. Siedler

so gegen 13 14 Uhr ??


Gruss Ines und Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Dezember 2008)

Wir nutzen die wenigen trockenen Stunden jetzt gleich für einen Spaziergang im nahen Umkreis.


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Dezember 2008)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir nutzen die wenigen trockenen Stunden jetzt gleich für einen Spaziergang im nahen Umkreis.



*Und ich schwinge mich in den Sattel und werde etwas Grundlagengedöns fahren *


----------



## Kalinka (22. Dezember 2008)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mal damit:
> 
> Tour mit Klaus
> 
> Natürlich nur bei schönem Wetter.



Oh wie schade, da sind wir bei meinen Eltern.
Gibt es Klaus also noch
Klaus??? Silvester??? Sag mal!!!!

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am 26.12. was zu fahren...gegen ab 13:00, da ich vorher arbeiten muss?


----------



## Prophet07 (22. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ......Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am 26.12. was zu fahren...gegen ab 13:00, da ich vorher arbeiten muss?



auf jeden Fall


----------



## Frau P (22. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am 26.12. was zu fahren...gegen ab 13:00, da ich vorher arbeiten muss?



Da macht Klaus auch eine Tour, aber schon 10 Uhr. Das ist uns auch zu früh. Wahrscheinlich 13 Uhr Sieglinde ok.
Schöne Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust am 26.12. was zu fahren...gegen ab 13:00, da ich vorher arbeiten muss?



Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## Kalinka (23. Dezember 2008)

*Gut...also Freitag, 26.12. 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde zur Weihnachts-Frauen-Runde gegen den Speck. 






Demokratisches Guiding 





Ich wünsch Euch allen ein friedliches, entspanntes Fest und freu mich auf Freitag.*


----------



## soka70 (23. Dezember 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Gut...also Freitag, 26.12. 13:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde zur Weihnachts-Frauen-Runde gegen den Speck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Ihrs....
ich bin raus! Die Erkältung hat mich volle Kanne erwischt und am 27.12. gehts dann in den Urlaub. 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, bleibt gesund!!!!

Ach, hat irgendjemand einen Tipp wie ich günstiger als normal an einen Thule-Fahrradträger komme (für AHK) das neue Modell 2008?


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. Dezember 2008)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach, hat irgendjemand einen Tipp wie ich günstiger als normal an einen Thule-Fahrradträger komme (für AHK) das neue Modell 2008?


 
Hab' meinen damals über einen Händler bei Ebay gekauft, war die günstigste Quelle. Hoffentlich ist das neue Modell etwas leichter, das Aufsetzen meines Thule ist jeweils eine kleine Bodybuildingeinheit extra. Und ab und zu einmal den Anpressdruck auf die Kugelkupplung nachstellen (ist einfach), sonst schlackert das Teil mit der Zeit wie ein Lämmerschwanz .


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2008)

*Frohe Weihnachten  für euch und der Familie*



*Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie wichtig es ist, dass sie einfach da sind.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht,



wie gut es tut sie nur zu sehen.



Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie tröstlich ihr gütiges Lächeln wirkt.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht, 



wie wohltuend ihre Nähe ist.



Manche Menschen wissen nicht,

wie viel ärmer wir ohne sie wären.





 Manche Menschen wissen nicht,



dass sie Geschenk des Himmels sind.



Sie wüssten es,

würden wir es ihnen sagen



Gesegnete Weihnachten*​


Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Rote Laterne (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage.   



Und wen ich bei einer Weihnachtsabspecktour nicht sehe - auch noch einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr...

Und gleich gehts auf eine kleine Speckprophylaxetour 



*


----------



## sibby08 (24. Dezember 2008)

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest*


----------



## -Ines- (24. Dezember 2008)

Euch allen flauschige Weihnachten 
Liebe Grüße 
Ines und Andreas


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und besinnliche Festtage


----------



## Frau P (28. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mädels (und Jungs)

wie wäre es denn mal hiermit:

Zitat:
*HLC Neunkirchen, Seelscheid, Much und das Bergische* 			 			 			 		  		 		Zur Mädels-Tour: Wir starten am 18. Januar 2009, 11.00 Uhr am Lidl Parkplatz. Details folgen dann später. 
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf alle Mitfahrer. Auch Männer sind natürlich eingeladen, sofern sie mit uns Mädels gemach cruisen wollen.


__________________
*Susanne*

Der Lidl Parkplatz ist in Neunkirchen-Seelscheid.

Vielleicht können wir den Frauenanteil unserer Touren noch steigern, wäre doch toll.


Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5428053&posted=1#post5428053


----------



## Race4Hills (28. Dezember 2008)

Bilder von vorgestern den 26.12.2008 findet Ihr hier ====>

http://www.homeonearth.cc/index.php?article_id=41

Gruss Jens


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. Dezember 2008)

Echt tolle Photos. Was für eine Kamera macht sowas ? Auch haben will ;-)

Nachdem ich nun clicks in meiner Größe gefunden hab (Sidi in 52) fehlen mir nur noch passende Überschuhe bei diesen Temperaturen und ich hoffe ich kann Euch die Tage mal auf mein 7G Hausrunde einladen. Bis dahin , viel spaß


----------



## ultra2 (31. Dezember 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. Januar 2009)

Mädels, neues Jahr alte Ziele !!!
Wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer Sieglindentour aus?
Startzeitwünsche?


----------



## soka70 (5. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, neues Jahr alte Ziele !!!
> Wie sieht es am Samstag mit einer Sieglindentour aus?
> Startzeitwünsche?



Och jo!!!!!!

Bitte eine Reha-Tour, bin immer noch nicht wieder so richtig fit! 

11 Uhr? Max. 2 Stunden in der Kälte (oder stell´ ich mich jetzt an?) Dann gibts noch was vom Nachmittag....


----------



## Kalinka (7. Januar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Och jo!!!!!!
> 
> Bitte eine Reha-Tour, bin immer noch nicht wieder so richtig fit!
> 
> 11 Uhr? Max. 2 Stunden in der Kälte (oder stell´ ich mich jetzt an?) Dann gibts noch was vom Nachmittag....




Dann kommt dashttp://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7363[COLOR="Blue wohl nicht in Frage?...schade liegt so schön vor meiner Haustüre
Ich würde auch die miristsokaltwerbringtmichzumautozurück-Giudöse machen


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. Januar 2009)

wenn Kalinka bei Merlin  mitfährt, überleg ichs mir auch ;-).


----------



## soka70 (8. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dann kommt das wohl nicht in Frage?...schade liegt so schön vor meiner Haustüre
> Ich würde auch die miristsokaltwerbringtmichzumautozurück-Giudöse machen


 

Das ist ganz lieb von dir, aber ich werde einfach nicht richtig fit und sollte dieses WE lieber noch aussetzen!!!! 

Wünsche dir und allen anderen ganz viel Spaß!!! Übertreibt es nicht bei der Kälte!

Melde mich, wenn ich wieder fit bin!


----------



## Kalinka (8. Januar 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> wenn Kalinka bei Merlin  mitfährt, überleg ichs mir auch ;-).



Tut sie!...wirklich!... und meldet sich nicht wieder ab, wenn sie gesund bleibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tut sie!...wirklich!... und meldet sich nicht wieder ab, wenn sie gesund bleibt!



Warum so vorsichtig? Wir beißen nicht und fahren wirklich gemütlich


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Januar 2009)

Naja, kommt auf die Definition v.l gemütlich an ;-)


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Naja, kommt auf die Definition v.l gemütlich an ;-)


 
ja... Frosch, definiere mal gemütlich


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> ja... Frosch, definiere mal gemütlich



Ich versuche es:

Gemütlich bedeutet, das wir Steigungen meistens in den kleinsten Gängen fahren.

Mit Zahlen belegt:

Steigung zwischen 5-8 %  ~ 8 - 10 KM/h
Steigungen zwischen 8-12 % ~ 6 -7 KM/h
Steigungen über 12 %  ~ 4 - 7 KM/h

Alle sollen sich noch locker unterhalten können.

Natürlich ist dabei die GIOMISCHE FORMEL NICHTanzuwenden!

D.h.:

Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit kleiner 1000 Hm ~ immer über 20 KM/h

Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit kleiner 2000 Hm ~ immer über 15 KM/h 

Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit kleiner 3000 Hm ~ immer über 14,75 KM/h 

Durschnittsgeschwindigkeit kleiner 4000 Hm ~ immer über 14,4538 KMH


Davon abgesehen, würde mich mal freuen, wenn Du dich auch noch einmal blicken läßt! Oder bist Du jetzt undercover unterwegs?


----------



## monsterchen (8. Januar 2009)

"Jeder Fährt nach SEINEM können",
hat warscheinlich abgeschreckt.

So sind SIE halt .


----------



## Giom (8. Januar 2009)

ach Deine Zahlen stimmen nicht mehr
die galten 2008 zumindest nicht mehr
Keine Sorge, wir werden uns dieses Jahr schon auf dem Rad sehen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2009)

monsterchen schrieb:


> "Jeder Fährt nach SEINEM können",
> hat warscheinlich abgeschreckt.
> 
> So sind SIE halt .






Wieso, ist doch i.O- - wir sind doch total harmlos!

O.K. müssen wir umformulieren:

Jeder fährt nach Ihrem können!

Spaß beiseite: Soll natürlich bedeuten, daß sich keine/r durch einen Gruppenzwang über die persönliche Machbarkeitsgrenze wagen soll. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Januar 2009)

Giom schrieb:


> ach Deine Zahlen stimmen nicht mehr
> die galten 2008 zumindest nicht mehr
> Keine Sorge, wir werden uns dieses Jahr schon auf dem Rad sehen!



Hoffentlich!


----------



## Frau P (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen und allen ein schönes neues Jahr!

Um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden starten wir (Jens und ich) am Samstag in Heisterschoss. Wie sieht es aus, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Sieglinde. Fahrzeit max. 2 Std. langsam und leicht.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2009)

Also...macht nur weiter so...dann kriegt Sie Angst und  Sie fährt doch nicht mit ;-)
Ich habe übrigens heimliche, nicht zu verachtende Reserven Glühweines aufgetan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...also immer nett sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und allen ein schönes neues Jahr!
> 
> Um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden starten wir (Jens und ich) am Samstag in Heisterschoss. Wie sieht es aus, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Sieglinde. Fahrzeit max. 2 Std. langsam und leicht.



Hallo Frau und Herr P,

ein glückliches neues Jahr wünsche ich Euch!!
Wegen einer kurzen Anfahrt für mich werde ich diesen Samstag im 7Gebirge mit Tom an den Start gehen. Viel Spaß Euch!
Wann ist das 2. Alpencrosstreffen angedacht und wo?


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also...macht nur weiter so...dann kriegt Sie Angst und  Sie fährt doch nicht mit ;-)
> Ich habe übrigens heimliche, nicht zu verachtende Reserven Glühweines aufgetan
> 
> 
> ...



Glühwein, bäh, wie kann man nur so etwas trinken!:kotz:


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Januar 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und allen ein schönes neues Jahr!
> 
> Um lange Anfahrten zu vermeiden starten wir (Jens und ich) am Samstag in Heisterschoss. Wie sieht es aus, Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Sieglinde. Fahrzeit max. 2 Std. langsam und leicht.



Wir würden uns gerne morgen anschließen für 2h. Muß es schon 11:00 Uhr sein oder kann es auch 1 oder 2h später sein?


----------



## Frau P (10. Januar 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir würden uns gerne morgen anschließen für 2h. Muß es schon 11:00 Uhr sein oder kann es auch 1 oder 2h später sein?



Geht auch später, Hauptsache sonnig!!!!!
Wie wäre es mit 12 Uhr?


----------



## -Ines- (10. Januar 2009)

12 ist besser und wärmer als 11


----------



## Frau P (10. Januar 2009)

-Ines- schrieb:


> 12 ist besser und wärmer als 11



Also treffen wir uns 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. Januar 2009)

Jaahaa wir freuen uns


----------



## Race4Hills (10. Januar 2009)

Bilder von unserer Tour 2009











und weitere findet Ihr hier:

Foto Wintertour 2009

Gruss Jens


----------



## Kalinka (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

Samstag würde ich Euch gerne mal wieder sehen und mit Euch biken!!!
Um 12:00 an der Sieglinde ??
Matsch- und Sonja-taugliche Rehatour?
Dieter ist auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (16. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Samstag würde ich Euch gerne mal wieder sehen und mit Euch biken!!!
> Um 12:00 an der Sieglinde ??
> ...


 

Sonja-tauglich ist gerade langsames Spazierengehen, sorry, ich komme einfach nicht aus dem Quark! Fühle mich immer noch nicht fit, biken (auch reha-tauglich) traue ich mir noch nicht zu! Werde mich noch in Geduld üben müssen.... 

Wünsche euch ein schöne Ausfahrt, denke an euch!


----------



## Prophet07 (16. Januar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sonja-tauglich ist gerade langsames Spazierengehen, sorry, ich komme einfach nicht aus dem Quark! Fühle mich immer noch nicht fit, biken (auch reha-tauglich) traue ich mir noch nicht zu! Werde mich noch in Geduld üben müssen....
> 
> Wünsche euch ein schöne Ausfahrt, denke an euch!




Na dann wünsch ich mal GUTE BESSERUNG !!!!

Und übrigens.........schönes schwarzes Teil da vor Deiner Tür 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Samstag würde ich Euch gerne mal wieder sehen und mit Euch biken!!!
> Um 12:00 an der Sieglinde ??
> ...



Ich kann auch nicht. Wir feiern den Geburtstag meines Sohnes nach, und Mama muß Kuchen backen und kochen. 
Also viel Spaß


----------



## ultra2 (16. Januar 2009)

Aber wir könnten eventuell

Bleibt es bei 12.00h morgen? Und bleibt es bei "Rehatour"? Wir haben ja eine lädierte Tazz an Bord. Aber es wird halt Zeit das wir mal wieder aufs Rad kommen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Januar 2009)

Wir gesellen uns mitunter auch dazu


----------



## Frau P (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich kann leider heute nicht. Muss mich wieder mal verschönern lassen.

Wünsche Euch viel Sapß!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen,

äh, was ist denn nu  Wird gefahren  Dürfen wir mit  

ciao...
joscho


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2009)

Gut gut Leute !!

Habt ja jetzt jede Menge Absagen .......

*Fährt denn jetzt wer ?? *​


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> äh, was ist denn nu  Wird gefahren  Dürfen wir mit
> 
> ...



Ja sicher joscho 

Ich nehm Dich mit


----------



## joscho (17. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja sicher joscho
> 
> Ich nehm Dich mit



*Danke *

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Kalinka (17. Januar 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> äh, was ist denn nu  Wird gefahren  Dürfen wir mit
> ciao...
> joscho



Äh, ja, neee!
Wegen der vielen Absagen der Mädels...nur der Dieter wäre eisern gewesen...gestern abend gecancelt....hab aber nicht mehr geintereted, sorry!
Ich habe mich für einen ausgedehnten Spaziergang mit Hund im Ahrtal entschieden...da spritzt der Matsch auch nicht so!
ICH WILL SOMMER!!!


----------



## Prophet07 (17. Januar 2009)

Na das ist ja ziemlich verwirrend hier heute.

Geht den etwas ab Sieglinde heute?

Ich leg mich mal fest und werde um 12 Uhr an der Sieglinde sein.

LG
Dieter


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ziemlich verwirrend hier heute.
> 
> Geht den etwas ab Sieglinde heute?
> 
> ...



Und nimmst du uns mit?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Januar 2009)

Wir bevorzugen heute auch lieber die leichtere Gangart und machen eine Rolltour Richtung Bonn.


----------



## Prophet07 (17. Januar 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und nimmst du uns mit?




Also ich freu mich über jede(n) der mit kommt.
Strecke können wir ja dann zusammen abstimmen.

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also ich freu mich über jede(n) der mit kommt.
> Strecke können wir ja dann zusammen abstimmen.
> 
> Bis gleich
> ...



Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Januar 2009)

Doch noch ganz schön winterlich bei Euch;









Danke Dieter fürs guiden.
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2009)

Auch von mir vielen Dank Dieter fürs mitnehmen.


----------



## Tazz (17. Januar 2009)

Ja  
*
DANKE DIETER *​




Gruß 
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (18. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja


Politische Kundgebung der Linken an der Drachenschanze??


----------



## Cheetah (18. Januar 2009)

Der Linken?


----------



## ultra2 (18. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Politische Kundgebung der Linken an der Drachenschanze??



Ich bin die gemäßigte Mitte, habe links und rechts.


----------



## joscho (18. Januar 2009)

Und ich musste draußen bleiben. Sch... Diskriminierung von Versenderbikes


----------



## Prophet07 (18. Januar 2009)

Immer wieder gerne 

LG
Dieter


----------



## Tazz (18. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja
> *
> DANKE DIETER *​
> 
> ...








Ich finde das sind aber auch schöne Räder ​

*Sorry joscho nur für Dich .......... *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (19. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> *DANKE DIETER *​
> 
> ...


 
Die rechten beiden Räder habe ich auch am Samstag noch gesehen. Die waren auf dem Autodach und standen vor so einem Fahrradrahmenzerstörenden Laden in St. Augustin.

Gruß vom Grippe geschwächten


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Die rechten beiden Räder habe ich auch am Samstag noch gesehen. Die waren auf dem Autodach und standen vor so einem Fahrradrahmenzerstörenden Laden in St. Augustin.
> 
> Gruß vom Grippe geschwächten



Hu hu Udo  Dir wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung , aber Wetter technich hast Du wirklich nix verpaßt !!

Tja und zweitens beim Discounter  , ich mußte mein in Einzelteile  zerfallende Rad mit Schrauben und Konterschrauben bestücken  ....... sonst wäre für die Zukunft kein weiterkommen möglich gewesen ......

Grüße und so


----------



## sibby08 (19. Januar 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> Hu hu Udo  Dir wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung , aber Wetter technich hast Du wirklich nix verpaßt !!
> 
> Tja und zweitens beim Discounter  , ich mußte mein in Einzelteile  zerfallende Rad mit Schrauben und Konterschrauben bestücken  ....... sonst wäre für die Zukunft kein weiterkommen möglich gewesen ......
> 
> Grüße und so


 
Danke, ich setze alles daran es diesmal nicht wieder bis März mit mir herum zuschleppen. Da bike ich lieber erst mal nicht.

Solange Du das Rad dort nicht in die Werkstatt gibst, geht es ja noch (Du weist ja wie das Enden kann )
Leider war ich nicht allein unterwegs, sonst wär ich mal rein gekommen und hätte mal hallo gesagt.


----------



## Tazz (19. Januar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke, ich setze alles daran es diesmal nicht wieder bis März mit mir herum zuschleppen. Da bike ich lieber erst mal nicht.
> 
> Solange Du das Rad dort nicht in die Werkstatt gibst, geht es ja noch (Du weist ja wie das Enden kann )
> Leider war ich nicht allein unterwegs, sonst wär ich mal rein gekommen und hätte mal hallo gesagt.



Nee nee, das hab ich nicht mal vom Dach geholt ... das geb ich doch nicht weg 

Das nächste mal sehe ich Dich auf dem Rad  kurier Dich gut aus  

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Prophet07 (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

geht morgen was ab Sieglinde?
13 Uhr Abfahrt.

LG
Dieter


----------



## soka70 (24. Januar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> geht morgen was ab Sieglinde?
> 13 Uhr Abfahrt.
> ...




Hi, irgendwas für morgen (Sonntag) geplant???? Mittags ab Sieglinde, langsam und leicht, wär` nen Traum....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (24. Januar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, irgendwas für morgen (Sonntag) geplant???? Mittags ab Sieglinde, langsam und leicht, wär` nen Traum....




Ich bin gerade nicht die beste Wahl um Frauenträume zu erfüllen 

Aber das würde ich gerade noch so hin bekommen. Also wenn sich noch was tut ab Siglinde bin ich dabei wenns nicht früher ist als 12 Uhr.

Ansonsten Sonja, können wir ja auch gleich um 12 bei mir los fahren.
Ich schaue morgen so gegen 11 noch mal hier rein.

LG
Dieter


----------



## -Ines- (25. Januar 2009)

Alles für das Team, alles für die Leaderin . Wir schließen uns gern an zu einem lauen Ründchen und würden natürlich auch nach Geistingen kommen, wenn die Leaderin es wünscht!


----------



## soka70 (25. Januar 2009)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Alles für das Team, alles für die Leaderin . Wir schließen uns gern an zu einem lauen Ründchen und würden natürlich auch nach Geistingen kommen, wenn die Leaderin es wünscht!




Prima, dann machen wir mal ein paar Teampünktchen....

Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 12 Uhr an der Geistinger Mundorftankstelle, quasi vor deiner Tür, Dieter!

Ihr kennt meinen Trainingszustand nach 5 Wochen Grippe und schlapp fühlen?!?!?!? 

Sonst noch wer, Lust mitzubummeln?????

Freue mich auf euch, bis gleich!!!!


----------



## Prophet07 (25. Januar 2009)

Alles klar,
dann mach ich mich schon mal warm 

Bist gleich


----------



## Cheetah (25. Januar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Prima, dann machen wir mal ein paar Teampünktchen....
> 
> Schlage vor, wir treffen uns um 12 Uhr an der Geistinger Mundorftankstelle, quasi vor deiner Tür, Dieter!
> 
> ...





Er sollte äquivalent zu meinen Trainingszustand sein.





 Ich bin 5 vor 12 auf dem Kirmesplatz.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Januar 2009)

@ Frank
wieder da????

@ Dieter
konntest Du doch noch Frauenträume erfüllen?  

@ Mädels
bin irgendwie im Winterschlaf...komme aber wieder versprochen.
Gestern hat mich eine RR-Freundin gefragt, ob ich Rad am Ring 24h-Renn im Frauenteam mitmache. Werde wohl zusagen , um die Motiovation fürs Alpencross-Training zu steigern.

Nächstes WE werde ich wohl verreist sein, da wir beide ein langes WE frei haben, aber Dieter macht das schon mit der Frauenrunde!!! Sollte ich doch da sein...bin ich dabei!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Januar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> @ Mädels
> bin irgendwie im Winterschlaf...komme aber wieder versprochen.
> Gestern hat mich eine RR-Freundin gefragt, ob ich Rad am Ring 24h-Renn im Frauenteam mitmache. Werde wohl zusagen , um die Motiovation fürs Alpencross-Training zu steigern.



Bin zwar nicht im Winterschlaf, aber Jahresabschlußarbeiten in der Firma und GA-Training reicht mir im Moment ... aber wie meint Paulchen Panther .... ich komm wieder - keine Frage


----------



## Kalinka (3. Februar 2009)

MÄDELS und Jungs !!!
AUFWACHEN!!!
Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Runde an Sieg. So gegen ab um ungefähr 11:00-12:00 Uhr.
Ich vermisse Euch und will biken!!! Sch... auf den Winter...egal ob kalt!!!
Genug geturtelt ...jetzt wird wieder Rad gefahren!!
Wie wäre es Sonntag mit Spooky im 7Gebirge


----------



## Prophet07 (3. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> MÄDELS und Jungs !!!
> AUFWACHEN!!!
> Wer hat am Samstag Lust auf eine Runde an Sieg. So gegen ab um ungefähr 11:00-12:00 Uhr.
> Ich vermisse Euch und will biken!!! Sch... auf den Winter...egal ob kalt!!!
> ...



Vermisse Dich auch.......die anderen sind immer so nett zu mir 

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei .....Sieglinde....bei mir.....11 Uhr.....12 Uhr.....?

LG
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (3. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Vermisse Dich auch.......die anderen sind immer so nett zu mir


Hey, ich war wirklich nett die letzten 3 Monate, aber wenn Du mir sooo kommst...ich kann auch wieder anders 
Naja, mir wäre glaube ich 12:00 lieber, aber mal sehen, wie die anderen sich äußern. 11:00 krieg ich auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (3. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Naja, mir wäre glaube ich 12:00 lieber, aber mal sehen, wie die anderen sich äußern. 11:00 krieg ich auch hin.



Schön von dir zu lesen, turteln kann man nie genug, gibt halt nur keine Punkte...

Da ich bis einschließlich Freitag krank geschrieben bin (jaaaaa, et is wieder do!!!!) falle ich fürs WE aus.... ist wohl nicht mein Winter!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## sibby08 (4. Februar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Schön von dir zu lesen, turteln kann man nie genug, gibt halt nur keine Punkte...
> 
> Da ich bis einschließlich Freitag krank geschrieben bin (jaaaaa, et is wieder do!!!!) falle ich fürs WE aus.... ist wohl nicht mein Winter!
> 
> Viel Spaß!


 
Sonja, ich fühle mit Dir. Meine Grippe geht nun auch in die 4. Woche. Erinnerungen an letztes Jahr kommen da wieder hoch. Da hatte ich sie rund 3 Monate. Dieses mal war ich vom ersten Tag an vernünftig, direkt zum Arzt, Medikamente, kein Rad fahren und und und. 
Geholfen hat es aber wohl leider nichts .
Also ich bin noch bis auf weiteres raus.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (4. Februar 2009)

Na dann mal gute Besserung Euch beiden. Da macht eine Impfung definitiv Sinn!


----------



## wollschwein (4. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen, es scheint als hätte die grippewelle umsich geschlagen :d
dann erstmal gute besserung an euch alle.

meine freundin und ich suchen auch ein paar gelegenheiten zum mitfahren aber eher sonntags da wir samstags arbeiten

würde mich freuen wenn sich hier was ergeben würde, sind aus bonn und fahren hier eigentlich alles in der umgebung

mfg


----------



## Kalinka (5. Februar 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> ...würde mich freuen wenn sich hier was ergeben würde, sind aus bonn und fahren hier eigentlich alles in der umgebung
> mfg


Klar einfach immer mal hier reinschauen, da wir selten im Last Minute Biking einen offiziellen Termin setzen...dann werden es nicht so viele und keiner beschwert sich über das miserable Guiding .

@Soka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und Sibby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GUTE BESSERUNG!

@ all
habe mich am Samstag in Haperschoß zum Frühstück & Schrauben eingeladen und kann um 11:30 an der Sieglinde sein oder aber die Mitfahrer sind um 11:00 am Stützpunkt der Familie P für eine ca. 2h-Runde...dann klappt es auch mit dem Abendprogramm! 

@ Jens
09:30-11:00 reicht doch zum Schrauben/ Sägen/ Feilen, oder Jens? Kann ja mit der Demontage schon zu Hause beginnen. Kommt denn Frau P auch mit Biken ?


----------



## soka70 (5. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Sonja, ich fühle mit Dir. Meine Grippe geht nun auch in die 4. Woche. Erinnerungen an letztes Jahr kommen da wieder hoch. Da hatte ich sie rund 3 Monate. Dieses mal war ich vom ersten Tag an vernünftig, direkt zum Arzt, Medikamente, kein Rad fahren und und und.
> Geholfen hat es aber wohl leider nichts .
> Also ich bin noch bis auf weiteres raus.




Hi Udo, 

vielleicht tröstet dich dieses hier: 

eine gute Freundin von mir (aktuell in Heilpraktikerausbildung) erzählte mir, dass die Homöopathie davon ausgeht, dass ein gesunder Organismus im Jahr 2 Infekte quasi zum Training seines Immunsystems durchstehen muss. Somit sind WIR letztlich auf der Gewinnerseite, denn wir sind für 2009 durch 

In diesem Sinne, lassen wir uns nicht unterkriegen und kommen mit einem gestärkten Immunsystem und sehr bescheidender Kondition zurück. Mein Saisonziel ist irgendwann Mitte Mai gemeinsam mit Team III Limbourg M. zu überleben!!! OK erstmal anzutreten (haha!!!) 

@ all: viel Spaß beim Frühstücken, schrauben und biken! Denk` an Euch!


----------



## Prophet07 (7. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

wann und wo gehts denn gleich los, ich kann ab 11 Uhr bei mir los fahren.

LG
Dieter


----------



## Race4Hills (7. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wann und wo gehts denn gleich los, ich kann ab 11 Uhr bei mir los fahren.
> 
> ...


Hi Dieter, wie gerade abtelefoniert...ruf an bevor Du losfährts.
Ich und Jens frühstücken, schrauben dann und ich denke der Regen bleibt und wir fahren nicht mehr. Allerdings...vielleicht komm ich auf dem Heimweg auf nen Kaffee vorbei und lass mich mal updaten  
LG Karin von Herrn Ps account


----------



## Tazz (7. Februar 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> 
> vielleicht tröstet dich dieses hier:
> 
> ...



Ups ....

Hatte gerade erst Dein geschriebenes hier gelesen ....

Tja , Sonja und Udo da möchte ich euch doch schnelle Genesung wünschen  ...... habe hier zu Hause auch was Grippekrankes liegen 

Ich hoffe doch wirklich das wir gemeinsam bei Limbourg antreten können 

So ihr leiben bessert euch 

Gruß Renate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. Februar 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> ...ich denke der Regen bleibt und wir fahren nicht mehr. Allerdings...vielleicht komm ich auf dem Heimweg auf nen Kaffee vorbei und lass mich mal updaten
> LG Karin von Herrn Ps account


Danke, Dieter, daß Du uns überzeugt hast, uns Deinem Bewegungsdrang anzuschließen!!!
Frauen brauchen manchmal ein wenig Druck?!? Also ich wohl schon im Winter!!


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
alle wieder fit?
Ich bin raus fürs WE...habe im Moment des Öfteren Probleme mit der Erdanziehung und muss erst heilen. Eigentlich unlogisch, wo ich doch jetzt so leicht bin... oder ist die Erdanziehung immer gleich und ich nur grobmotorisch?
Viel Spaß bis bald (und bis heute abend für die Alpencrosser ;-))


----------



## sibby08 (13. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> alle wieder fit?
> Ich bin raus fürs WE...habe im Moment des Öfteren Probleme mit der Erdanziehung und muss erst heilen. Eigentlich unlogisch, wo ich doch jetzt so leicht bin... oder ist die Erdanziehung immer gleich und ich nur grobmotorisch?
> Viel Spaß bis bald (und bis heute abend für die Alpencrosser ;-))


 
Also bei mir will der letzte Rest einfach nicht verschwinden. Immer wieder Hustenreiz und die Nase zu .
Aber ich komme wieder, keine Frage .


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Also bei mir will der letzte Rest einfach nicht verschwinden. Immer wieder Hustenreiz und die Nase zu .
> Aber ich komme wieder, keine Frage .


Udo, schick mal ein Photo...ich erinnere mich nicht..oder doch...warte der mit den zwei Hunden letztens?
Gute Besserung


----------



## Prophet07 (13. Februar 2009)

Muss ich jetzt morgen alleine fahren ????

Natürlich an alle Kranken und Verletzten die besten Genesungswünsche !!!

LG
Dieter


----------



## soka70 (13. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt morgen alleine fahren ????
> 
> Natürlich an alle Kranken und Verletzten die besten Genesungswünsche !!!
> 
> ...



Hi @ all, 
bin zwar nicht mehr krank, beschränke meine anfänglichen sportiven Betätigungen aber noch auf indoor... ist zwar total öde, aber bei diesem naß-kaltem Wetter doch gescheiter! 

Bis evtl. nächstes WE zur bösen Alkgeister-Karnevals-Vernichtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harnas (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo Mädels 

Am 27.02.09 habe ich den Stammtisch eingetragen und würde mich über eine hohe Frauenquote freuen 

Also, wenn ihr den Karneval überlebt, rechne ich fest mit euch 

Selbstverständlich freue ich mich auch über alle teilnehmenden Männer, hier wird niemand diskriminiert


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2009)

Harnas schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels
> Am 27.02.09 habe ich den Stammtisch eingetragen und würde mich über eine hohe Frauenquote freuen


Schon drin!

Fährt jemand was am WE? Muss zwar Sa/So/Mo arbeiten, würde aber gerne was fahren!


----------



## Prophet07 (20. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schon drin!
> 
> Fährt jemand was am WE? Muss zwar Sa/So/Mo arbeiten, würde aber gerne was fahren!




Bin dabei.......Sa Sieglinde? Ab wann kannst Du? 13-14-15 Uhr ?

LG
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.......Sa Sieglinde? Ab wann kannst Du? 13-14-15 Uhr ?
> 
> LG
> Dieter


Also, ich fange um 06:30 an, arbeite bis ca 09:30 und könnte dann um 10:30 an der Sieglinde/bei Dir sein und würde 2h rollen wollen. Allerdings kann es sein, daß ich am Nachmittag einen Bus kaufe, deshalb brauche ich Duschasyl und muss zügig wieder weg. 
Und: Nur bei TROCKEN!!!!


----------



## Prophet07 (20. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, ich fange um 06:30 an, arbeite bis ca 09:30 und könnte dann um 10:30 an der Sieglinde/bei Dir sein und würde 2h rollen wollen. Allerdings kann es sein, daß ich am Nachmittag einen Bus kaufe, deshalb brauche ich Duschasyl und muss zügig wieder weg.
> Und: Nur bei TROCKEN!!!!



Das mit "trocken" könnte schwierig werden 

10:30 bei mir ist zwar schmerzhaft früh, aber für Dich bekomme ich das hin.
Weck mich einfach um 10 Uhr wenn Dir das Wetter zusagt, dann bin ich um 10:30 bereit. Ansonsten schlafe ich weiter und fahre Nachmittags.

LG
Dieter


----------



## fittschy (20. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Das mit "trocken" könnte schwierig werden
> 
> 10:30 bei mir ist zwar schmerzhaft früh, aber für Dich bekomme ich das hin.
> Weck mich einfach um 10 Uhr wenn Dir das Wetter zusagt, dann bin ich um 10:30 bereit. Ansonsten schlafe ich weiter und fahre Nachmittags.
> ...


 Hallo, am Nachmittag würde ich mich gern anschließen, so ab ca.14 Uhr


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> 10:30 bei mir ist zwar schmerzhaft früh, aber für Dich bekomme ich das hin.
> Weck mich einfach um 10 Uhr wenn Dir das Wetter zusagt, dann bin ich um 10:30 bereit. Ansonsten schlafe ich weiter und fahre Nachmittags.


Mach ich...nimmst Händy mit ins Bett!
Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du um 10:30 keine Absage möchtest
Zusage oder Schweigen


----------



## Prophet07 (20. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mach ich...nimmst Händy mit ins Bett!
> Ich gehe davon aus, daß Du um 10:30 keine Absage möchtest
> Zusage oder Schweigen




Genau so hab ich´s gemeint !!

Aber schreib die ev. Absage hier rein, dann weiß Fittschy das ich um 14 Uhr mit Ihm fahren könnte.

LG
Dieter


----------



## fittschy (20. Februar 2009)

@all- hat vielleicht eine(r) Lust am Sonntagmorgen ab ca. 9 - 10 Uhr ne Runde von 2,5 bis 3 std. zu drehen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. Februar 2009)

Sollte von oben trocken sein/bleiben, damit wir uns evtl. anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (20. Februar 2009)

Samstag können wir nicht, aber vielleicht am Sonntag.
Aber auch nur bei trocken und dass sieht ja momentan nicht so gut aus.


----------



## wollschwein (20. Februar 2009)

wo wird sich denn wanngenau getroffen und an wen kann ich mich wenden?
mail ?
handy kurzfristig bis samstag abend?

komme dann mit weibchen also zu zweit 

mfg sascha


----------



## Izual (20. Februar 2009)

Sonntag ab 13 Uhr wär ich auch bereit bei euch mitzufahren... je nach Wetter


----------



## fittschy (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich würde gerne heute um 14 Uhr für 2,5 bis 3 Std. fahren. Bitte hier bis um 13 Uhr melden dann könnte man sich an der Sieglinde treffen.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2009)

Bin raus...gehe Büschen kaufen.
Morgen schlafe ich zur Abwechslung mal aus und gehe dann arbeiten und Montag arbeite ich auch wieder.
Ergo bikefreies WE!
Viel Spaß allen!


----------



## Prophet07 (21. Februar 2009)

Bin dabei.........

Fahre um 13:45 ab Mundorftanke Geistingen und bin dann um 14 Uhr auf der Brücke an der Sieglinde.

LG
Dieter


----------



## fittschy (21. Februar 2009)

alles klar bin auch um 14 Uhr an der Sieglinde


----------



## wollschwein (21. Februar 2009)

wie ist dann denn jetzt mit morgen vormittag?
noch irgendjemand lust?
sonst gehe ich mit meinem weibchen auf ne tour um den flughafen köln/bonn gegen mittag 12uhr wenn sich hier für morgen nix mehr tut.
und wenn wer lust hat einfach melden

vorraussetzung, trocken von oben!!!


----------



## Frau P (21. Februar 2009)

Bei trockenem Wetter würden wir gern gegen Mittag fahren. Sagen wir mal 12/13 Uhr an der Sieglinde für 2 Stunden.
Gruß Ines und Jens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Izual (21. Februar 2009)

Ab 12 Uhr würde ich in Holzlar auch starten. Die Richtung ist mir eigentlich egal und würde mich gerne ab 13 Uhr Sieglinde anschließen!

Andererseits könnt ich auch was guiden ab Holzlar oder so in Richtung Siebengebirge... bin für alles offen was Langsam ist


----------



## Frau P (22. Februar 2009)

Uns ist es heute nicht trocken genug;-)


----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2009)

*Mädels und Jungs,
Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde mit demoktatischen Guiding einer langsamen, leichten Frühlingsbegrüßungsrunde von 2- max. 3 Stunden???
Ich werde da sein.
Udo, eine gute Gelegenheit zum Rekonvaleszens-Biken 
Sonja, LEICHT...LANGSAM...VOR DER TÜR
Lissy...1000hm locker bis Ende April*


----------



## Frau P (28. Februar 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *
> Ich werde da sein.*




Wir auch.


----------



## Montana (28. Februar 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir auch.



Ich bin auch dabei 

und ich hab das Rad vorhin noch _frühlingsreif_ geputzt und fahre morgen um 10:00 ganz gemütlich von Tdf nach Hennef und hoffe auf eine ebenso gemütliche Tour 

 ... immer noch Muskelkater vom Fußballspiel, sogar schlimmer als gestern


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2009)

mmh - weiß noch nicht. Meine Schaltung spielt noch was verrückt und ich wollte mit Bernd schrauben. Anschließend wollten wir im Kottenforst fahren. Mal sehen wie schnell wir sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. März 2009)

Ne, war das wieder eine gewohnt nette Runde... und ohne LMB-Eintrag 13 Leute. 10 der üblichen Verdächtigen und 3 "Neulinge" .  Der anfangs hohe Asphaltanteil hat wenigstens dem Sven Schuhe ermöglicht Die folgenden, Waldwege, Rampen und Trails waren wieder schön geguidet...von wem eigentlich Jens wohl federführend und keiner wiedersprach.Und die Zeit reichte sogar für einen Milchkaffe in der Sieglinde!
Ach wenn es nun auch noch weniger matschig gewesen wäre...wozu hatte ich mein Rad geputzt????


----------



## DerSven (2. März 2009)

War echt ne schöne Runde!
Ohne gleich Stress verbreiten zu wollen, aber wann drehen wir die nächste? 

@Karin: Vielen Dank, dass Du mein Malheur in die Welt hinaus posaunst. Aber irgendwie darfst Du das auch, schließlich hast Du ja meine Schuhe geschleppt!  Aber Du warst sehr tapfer, Danke.

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## Kalinka (3. März 2009)

DerSven schrieb:


> War echt ne schöne Runde!
> Ohne gleich Stress verbreiten zu wollen, aber wann drehen wir die nächste?


Äh, Samstag Vormittag (zwischen 10:00-11:00) oder Sonntag nachmittag ab 13:00, wenn es nach mir geht...



DerSven schrieb:


> @Karin: Vielen Dank, dass Du mein Malheur in die Welt hinaus posaunst. Aber irgendwie darfst Du das auch, schließlich hast Du ja meine Schuhe geschleppt!  Aber Du warst sehr tapfer, Danke.


Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## Frau P (3. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag nachmittag ab 13:00, wenn es nach mir geht...


 
Da wären wir dabei. Vormittags klappts bei uns wohl eher nicht und Samstag auch nicht...


----------



## Kalinka (4. März 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Da wären wir dabei. Vormittags klappts bei uns wohl eher nicht und Samstag auch nicht...



Habe mich hier bei Chris angemeldet...gute Zeit, guter Ort . Auch Lust?


----------



## Prophet07 (4. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Habe mich hier bei Chris angemeldet...gute Zeit, guter Ort . Auch Lust?



Bei mir geht´s Sonntag nicht....

Aber wenn Samstag Mittag jemand fährt....würde mich freuen

Schöne Grüße von der Insel (Rügen)

Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Habe mich hier bei Chris angemeldet...gute Zeit, guter Ort . Auch Lust?



Ich bin am Wochenende bei Freunden. Also mal wieder ohne mich. Aber das kommende WE hab ich für Euch verplant


----------



## Kalinka (4. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin am Wochenende bei Freunden.


Viel Spaß!


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Also mal wieder ohne mich.











Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Aber das kommende WE hab ich für Euch verplant


Ohne mich, da wird ab Freitag Mittag das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




eingeweiht und die Standheizung getestet!


----------



## fittschy (6. März 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht´s Sonntag nicht....
> 
> Aber wenn Samstag Mittag jemand fährt....würde mich freuen
> 
> ...


 Hallo Dieter wann wolltest Du dann fahren, weil bei mir noch nicht klar ist wann ich zeit habe


----------



## Prophet07 (7. März 2009)

fittschy schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter wann wolltest Du dann fahren, weil bei mir noch nicht klar ist wann ich zeit habe



Ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen, aber sicher nicht vor 13 Uhr.
Kann aber auch sein das ich morgen garnicht dazu komme...

LG
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (12. März 2009)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,

wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?

Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !


----------



## Prophet07 (12. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !




Ich muß arbeiten 

aber nächstes Wochenende unbedingt

bis dahin schöne Grüße vom A...... der Welt

Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !



Ohne mich, am WE wird das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 eingeweiht und die Standheizung getestet! 
Aber ich muss dringend aufs Rad!!!! Nächstes WE muss ich zwar arbeiten, aber Radfahren steht ganz oben auf der to-do-Liste (für Jens "zu-erledigen-Liste" )
Euch viel Spaß!!!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ohne mich, am WE wird das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey beneidenswert, solche schönen Sachen weihe ich auch gerne ein. Schön das du dich für die Tour im Juli eingetragen hast. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder Gruß Micha.


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey beneidenswert, solche schönen Sachen weihe ich auch gerne ein.


Ja, mal sehen wie wir drin schlafen und leben


Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schön das du dich für die Tour im Juli eingetragen hast. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder Gruß Micha.


Ich setzte vorraus, daß langsam l a n g s a m heißt ...
und, daß Du meine von Dir verursachte und noch vorhandene Matschphobie nicht wieder erneuerst...

und, daß Du mir meine schöne unbekannte Noch-Heimat nahebringst.


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2009)

Hi,
jemand Lust morgen früh ab Hennef 10.00 Uhr zu fahren?

So für 3h?

Dann bitte hier melden 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## soka70 (13. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> wie schauts den bei Euch am Wochenende aus?
> 
> Ich würde gerne am Samstag so um 11:00 Uhr ne Runde fahren .... und Sonntag auch !


 
Hi, Wetter soll ja deutlich besser werden, 11 Uhr ist ok!!!

Also, Samstag 11 Uhr Sieglinde?!?!?! Mädels, Jungs und Hennef und Umgebung 

P.S. Carsten, willste nicht ne Stunde verschieben???


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, mal sehen wie wir drin schlafen und leben
> 
> Ich setzte vorraus, daß langsam l a n g s a m heißt ...
> und, daß Du meine von Dir verursachte und noch vorhandene Matschphobie nicht wieder erneuerst...
> ...



Erstens sind das zum größten Teil Waldwege, zweitens was heißt denn hier Noch- Heimat? Du willst uns doch nicht verlassen? Kannst also ganz beruhigt mit fahren. Wird langsam gefahren. Bei schönem Wetter sind es teilweise wirklich tolle Ausichten. Viel Spass morgen Gruß Micha.


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, Wetter soll ja deutlich besser werden, 11 Uhr ist ok!!!
> Also, Samstag 11 Uhr Sieglinde?!?!?! Mädels, Jungs und Hennef und Umgebung


Sonja will Rad fahren und ich kann nicht mit 
Tja frau kann sich halt nicht zweiteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. März 2009)

...ich muß noch renovieren am Samstag, deshalb kann ich nicht so lange nach hinten raus... 

Können wir uns auf 10.30 einigen  ? Oder macht das der Schönheitsschlaf nicht mit  

grüße


----------



## Prophet07 (13. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja will Rad fahren und ich kann nicht mit
> Tja frau kann sich halt nicht zweiteilen



Mann auch nicht......

wer noch Punkte braucht kann morgen zu mir kommen...

http://www.eventhaus.eu/de/eventhaus/die-events/2009-03-14-mts-revival/

dürften hin und zurück gut 400 Punkte werden )


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. März 2009)

Alternativ zu Carstens Tour bei uns eine langsame Anti-Matsch-RR-Genießer-Frühling-Tour im Verlauf des späteren Vormittag. Ein Besuch der Eisdiele in Beuel ist dabei nicht ausgeschlossen, sofern die Sonne lacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Natürlich alles im "invaliden" Tempo!
Frau P. wie schauts aus? Möchten Sie sich anschließen?


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. März 2009)

Wir (Spooky, Timber, Wollschwein?, Alteisen und ich) starten morgen um 11:15 Uhr ab Nachtigallental ins 7Gebirge.


----------



## wollschwein (13. März 2009)

muss morgen leider arbeiten 
sonntag könnte ich vormittags ne kleine runde


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> So für 3h?
> 
> Dann bitte hier melden
> ...



*Sonntag - gerne! Wann - Wo - Wer ???*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. März 2009)

Das meinte Samstag mit ca. 3h 

Sonntag ist Wetter nicht so pralle angesagt...

Grüße


----------



## soka70 (13. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...ich muß noch renovieren am Samstag, deshalb kann ich nicht so lange nach hinten raus...
> 
> Können wir uns auf 10.30 einigen  ? Oder macht das der Schönheitsschlaf nicht mit
> 
> grüße



Päh... hast du ne Ahnung wie wichtig der Schlaf für Frauen meines Alters ist.... ?!?!?! Wir zwei biken, wenn ich fit bin!!! Versprochen... 

Sei mir nicht böse, aber Andreas langsames Ründchen mit Eisdiele klingt echt gut, sollte nur noch aus dem RR ein MTB werden, sind aber eh nur Buchstaben....

@Ines und Andreas: wann werdet ihr konkreter???


----------



## Frau P (14. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind heute 10 Uhr zum Frühstücken eingeladen  und danach werden wir mal sehen. Laut unserer Wetterstation regnet es heute nachmittag und morgen den ganzen Tag. Vermute, ich gehe auf die Rolle, so lange die Wetterlage noch unstabil ist bleibt mein Rennrad noch da 
eingespannt (alles etwas umständlich Dachboden mit Dachluke und so). Morgen dann vielleicht Saunatag. Jedenfalls fahre ich auf keinen Fall bei Regen!!!!

Nächstes WE sieht es bei uns auch schlecht aus. Samstag Leute bekochen, Sonntag Kater ausschlafen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. März 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Ines und Andreas: wann werdet ihr konkreter???



Hallo Sonja, sag einfach mal ab wann Du auf bist und kannst. Wetter soll sich leider mittags ändern, aber ich denke das paßt noch. Natürlich gehts auch mit dem MTB.  Spätestens 10:30 wollten wir dann aber los.


----------



## soka70 (14. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja, sag einfach mal ab wann Du auf bist und kannst. Wetter soll sich leider mittags ändern, aber ich denke das paßt noch. Natürlich gehts auch mit dem MTB.  Spätestens 10:30 wollten wir dann aber los.



10 Uhr bei euch???? bis es wieder regnet...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. März 2009)

Geht klar. Wer hat Dich denn so früh aus dem Bett geschmissen? Vor 10:00 Uhr haben wir garnicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet.


----------



## sun909 (14. März 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Päh... hast du ne Ahnung wie wichtig der Schlaf für Frauen meines Alters ist.... ?!?!?! Wir zwei biken, wenn ich fit bin!!! Versprochen...
> 
> Seikonkreter???



Ja ja, Frauen Ende zwanzig brauchen ein wenig mehr davon 

Und das mit dem fit hast du mir letztes Jahr auch erzählt 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Kalinka (16. März 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

zwar habe ich Wochenenddienst am Sa und So, würde aber gerne Samstag ab 13:00 fahren, wer ist dabei?
Sonntag könnte ich nur Vormittags bis 13:00, damit ich noch was von meinen beiden Süßen habe am Wochenende.
Wäre schön, wenn es klappte.


----------



## Prophet07 (16. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> zwar habe ich Wochenenddienst am Sa und So, würde aber gerne Samstag ab 13:00 fahren, wer ist dabei?
> Sonntag könnte ich nur Vormittags bis 13:00, damit ich noch was von meinen beiden Süßen habe am Wochenende.
> Wäre schön, wenn es klappte.



Bin dabei...
und das da nix von Jungs steht, ignoriere ich einfach...

wann und wo?

LG
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (17. März 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Bin dabei...
> und das da nix von Jungs steht, ignoriere ich einfach...
> wann und wo?
> LG
> Dieter


Ja, wenn denn der Kettenfresser für Samstag noch etwas ins LMB schreibt, dann würde ich da mitfahren (sollte dann Wahner Heide o.ä.) sein... ansonsten Sieglinde.
Sonntag weiß ich noch nicht...zur Not bremse ich einfach Eure Ausdauerrunde oder fahre RR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (17. März 2009)

*Samstag bin ich dabei und ich denke Bernd auch. Sieglinde wäre schön. Iris wollte auch kommen. 
*

@Kalinka: was heißt denn hier - Nürburgring ich komme... klär mich mal auf ???!


----------



## Kalinka (17. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *
> @Kalinka: was heißt denn hier - Nürburgring ich komme... klär mich mal auf ???!*


*
Gesine hat mich überredet mit dem RR beim Rad-am-Ring im Team beim 24-h-Rennen mitzufahren. Nun habe ich zwei Events für die sehr, sehr fit sein muss...Nauders ist erst der Anfang*


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gesine hat mich überredet mit dem RR beim Rad-am-Ring im Team beim 24-h-Rennen mitzufahren. Nun habe ich zwei Events für die sehr, sehr fit sein muss...Nauders ist erst der Anfang



Und ich dachte schon Du willst beim 24-h-MTB mitmachen - ohne mich 
Aber so ist gut. Ich komm Dich anfeuern


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. März 2009)

Wenns alles paßt würden wir uns für 2 Stündchen dazu gesellen. Ines kennt paar nette Strecken bei sich. Wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit sich zu treffen dort.


----------



## Kalinka (17. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Du willst beim 24-h-MTB mitmachen - ohne mich


Na, dann wissen wir ja schon was wir nächstes Jahr machen


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, dann wissen wir ja schon was wir nächstes Jahr machen



*Klar: Karwendel - 24-h-MTB am Ring - und nochmal Alpen 

ach - und Rodalben nicht zu vergessen*


----------



## MieMaMeise (17. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon Du willst beim 24-h-MTB mitmachen


Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die RR-Runden einfacher sind. 550hm pro 22km.


----------



## Handlampe (17. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die RR-Runden einfacher sind. 550hm pro 22km.



....und alles ganz böse Höhenmeter, vor allem zur Hohen Acht. Dafür aber ein unglaubliches Gefühl auf der schönsten Rennstrecke der Welt unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die RR-Runden einfacher sind. 550hm pro 22km.



Hab ich auch nicht angezweifelt. Ich hätte nur ziemlich gemeckert, wenn sie am MTB ohne mich teilnehmen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass die RR-Runden einfacher sind. 550hm pro 22km.


Ja, mach mir Mut...hab ja jetzt schon Angst vor meiner Courage
Wobei meine RR-Feierabend-Trainingsrunde 600 HM auf 36 km hat
Dann muss ich die eben mal 5-10 mal hintereinander machen
Man wächst an den Aufgaben!



Handlampe schrieb:


> ....und alles ganz böse Höhenmeter, vor allem zur Hohen Acht. Dafür aber ein unglaubliches Gefühl auf der schönsten Rennstrecke der Welt unterwegs zu sein.


Ja, ich hoffe ich denke hinterher auch noch so


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hab ich auch nicht angezweifelt. Ich hätte nur ziemlich gemeckert, wenn sie am MTB ohne mich teilnehmen würde


NIEMALS würde ich mich für ein MTB-Rennen anmelden...auch nicht mit Dir!


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Klar: Karwendel - 24-h-MTB am Ring - und nochmal Alpen
> 
> ach - und Rodalben nicht zu vergessen*



So viel Radurlaub und Events werde ich nächstes Jahr nicht mehr machen...meiner will ja auch mal mit mir alleine in Urlaub... da kann ich doch nicht nein sagen.
Aber ausgewähltes Highlights mit lieben Menschen, darauf möchte ich nicht verzichten...
Karwendel klingt toll und Rodalben sowieso...naja und 24h-Rennen mit dem MTB...ich feuere Dich an
Karwendel kann ich ja mit meinen zwei Süßen schon mal wandernder Weise vorher testen ;-)


----------



## soka70 (18. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> zwar habe ich Wochenenddienst am Sa und So, würde aber gerne Samstag ab 13:00 fahren, wer ist dabei?
> Sonntag könnte ich nur Vormittags bis 13:00, damit ich noch was von meinen beiden Süßen habe am Wochenende.
> Wäre schön, wenn es klappte.


 
Hi, 
bin die nächsten zwei Wochenenden wegen meiner Skifreizeit (dienstliche Veranstaltung ) raus!

Hoffe für euch, dass sich das sonnige (und vielleicht auch mal warme) Wetter durchsetzt! Bis denne...


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenns alles paßt würden wir uns für 2 Stündchen dazu gesellen. Ines kennt paar nette Strecken bei sich. Wäre z.B. eine Möglichkeit sich zu treffen dort.



Wo wäre dann ein Treffpunkt? Ist 13:00 Uhr ok?


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wo wäre dann ein Treffpunkt? Ist 13:00 Uhr ok?


Kling gut !!!
Samstag 13:00 Uhr ???
Treffpunkt Sieglinde???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wo wäre dann ein Treffpunkt? Ist 13:00 Uhr ok?


Muß ich abklären. Ich sag Samstag morgen hier bescheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Muß ich abklären. Ich sag Samstag morgen hier bescheit.


Das ist mir zu spät, da ich Samstag erst arbeite und dann im Tiefflug anreise, werde ich nicht sicher Zeit haben, den Treffpunkt nachzulesen und auch zu finden.



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kling gut !!!
> Samstag 13:00 Uhr ???
> Treffpunkt Sieglinde???


Ja, so machen wir das 13:00 Sieglinde.Finde ich auch unter Zeitdruck !
Dieter? Bist Du dabei?
Familie P?
Familie B, wenigstens, der der Kinderfrei hat?
Andreas&Ines?
Lissy?
...?


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. März 2009)

*Ich bin dabei! Und Bernd auch.*


----------



## Prophet07 (19. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, so machen wir das 13:00 Sieglinde.Finde ich auch unter Zeitdruck !
> Dieter? Bist Du dabei?
> Familie P?
> Familie B, wenigstens, der der Kinderfrei hat?
> ...



D A B E I !!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, so machen wir das 13:00 Sieglinde.Finde ich auch unter Zeitdruck !
> Dieter? Bist Du dabei?
> Familie P?
> Familie B, wenigstens, der der Kinderfrei hat?
> ...



OK


----------



## Frau P (20. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, so machen wir das 13:00 Sieglinde.Finde ich auch unter Zeitdruck !
> Dieter? Bist Du dabei?
> Familie P?
> Familie B, wenigstens, der der Kinderfrei hat?
> ...


 

Wegen Vorbereitung 4-Gänge-Menue leider nicht dabei, machen kurze Rennradtour von 1 St. 15 min.
Euch viel Spaß

Wie sieht es denn Sonntag nachmittag mit Rennrad aus? 1,5-2,5 Std. 22er-23er Schnitt nach Much.


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wegen Vorbereitung 4-Gänge-Menue leider nicht dabei, machen kurze Rennradtour von 1 St. 15 min.
> Euch viel Spaß
> 
> Wie sieht es denn Sonntag nachmittag mit Rennrad aus? 1,5-2,5 Std. 22er-23er Schnitt nach Much.


Sonntag Vormittag mussen wir beide arbeiten und am Nachmittag bin ich schon vergeben
War gestern mit dem RR und fahre gleich auch was kurzes bergiges. Habe also mit dem AlpenX-Training begonnen
Nächste Woche Freitag Stammtisch???
Schönes WE wünsch ich Euch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, so machen wir das 13:00 Sieglinde.Finde ich auch unter Zeitdruck !
> Dieter? Bist Du dabei?
> Familie P?
> Familie B, wenigstens, der der Kinderfrei hat?
> ...





Frau P schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Sonntag nachmittag mit Rennrad aus? 1,5-2,5 Std. 22er-23er Schnitt nach Much.



Möglich, daß wir dabei sind, evtl. Sa. als auch So..


----------



## sibby08 (20. März 2009)

Entwickelt sich der *MTB*-Frauentreff nun zum *RR*-Frauentreff


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Entwickelt sich der *MTB*-Frauentreff nun zum *RR*-Frauentreff



Ja, ganz heimlich fröhnen wir auch mal den dünnen Rädern.
Kommst Du am Samstag um 13:00 mit den dicken vorbei?


----------



## sibby08 (20. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, ganz heimlich fröhnen wir auch mal den dünnen Rädern.
> Kommst Du am Samstag um 13:00 mit den dicken vorbei?


 
Nichts lieber als das, erst recht bei dem Wetter. Leider ist noch arbeit in der Küche und ein nicht so erfreulicher Besuch im Küchenstudio steht an. Man hat vergessen die Küche in Auftrag zu geben...  Seit gestern sind wir nun ohne Küche und die neue kommt halt nicht wie vereinbart. 

Mein Ziel ist es aber in Wehr mal wieder im Sattel zu sitzen.

Euch allen viel Spaß morgen, mein Neid ist mit euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (20. März 2009)

Hi Sibby,

Du und Deine Küche entwickeln sich so langsam zum running gag - mit der Ausrede bist doch schon vor Wochen gekommen 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## sibby08 (21. März 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Sibby,
> 
> Du und Deine Küche entwickeln sich so langsam zum running gag - mit der Ausrede bist doch schon vor Wochen gekommen
> 
> ...


 
Das wusste ich das das kommt . Es ist wie schon mal erwähnt eine komplett "Sanierung", das geht leider nicht immer so voran wie man es am liebsten haben möchte. Nebenher gehe ich ja auch noch arbeiten und bin zwischendurch, wie auch in der nächsten Woche wieder, für ein paar Tage in Tschechien für eine SAP Einführung bei unserem dortigen Schwesterwerk. Da bleibt in der Regel halt nur das WE zum arbeiten .


----------



## joscho (21. März 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich das das kommt .



Ist doch schön, wenn man sich wenigstens darauf noch verlassen kann 



> Nebenher gehe ich ja auch noch arbeiten ...



Ach, Du bist das  Denk dran, der Letzte macht das Licht aus.



> ... für ein paar Tage in Tschechien für eine SAP Einführung bei unserem dortigen Schwesterwerk.



Ich sollte mal mit Deinen Chef die Möglichkeiten des E-Learnings besprechen  Dann hast Du vlt. viel mehr Zeit für Deine Küche.



> Da bleibt in der Regel halt nur das WE zum arbeiten .



Dafür haben damals die Gewerkschaften nicht gekämpft  Der Slogan war "Sonntags gehört der Trail dem Papa" - oder so 

ciao...
Joerg, der gleich auf's Bike steigt.


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. März 2009)

Werde mich mit nem Kumpel zusammen auch gegen 1300h an der Sieglinde einfinden, wenn der "Frauentreff" da nichts gegen hat.


----------



## Kalinka (21. März 2009)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Werde mich mit nem Kumpel zusammen auch gegen 1300h an der Sieglinde einfinden, wenn der "Frauentreff" da nichts gegen hat.



Nö, macht ruhig!


----------



## DerSven (21. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Hab den Termin für heute leider zu spät gesehen 
Ein paar Beiträge weiter vorne war mal die Rede davon, dass am Sonntag vielleicht auch nochwas stattfindet...

Wie schauts aus? Wäre am Sonntag auch noch jemand an einer Tour interessiert?

Viele Grüße,
Sven


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. März 2009)

Danke fürs Guiden, Karin.
Aber wer kam auf die Idee diesen nicht endenden Anstieg rauf schleichen zu müssen?! 
Und von den Stürzen hab ich nur n paar blaue Flecken. 

Sven, wie war HCM?


----------



## Drescher1979 (21. März 2009)

Hallo!

Auch von mir Danke für die Führung!

Habe mir mal erlaubt vom Garmin die Strecke hier zu platzieren!






Und hier das Höhenprofil





Gruß

Volker

@ ChaosRaven: Das mit dem stilvollen Fallen üben wir noch!


----------



## Frau P (22. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Möglich, daß wir dabei sind, evtl. Sa. als auch So..




Auf Grund der Wetterlage fällt Rad fahren heute aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Ines- (22. März 2009)

Ok, danke Ines  Euch einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Kalinka (23. März 2009)

Drescher1979 schrieb:


> Auch von mir Danke für die Führung!


Bitte, und danke für die Daten.
Danke auch an die Co-Guides Andreas und Dieter.
Bin die Strecke ja erst 20 mal gefahren, wie soll ich da auf Anhieb wissen, ob es rechts oder links lang geht
Schön war es!!! Und wieder soooo viele! Und der Sieglinden-Milchkaffee wieder lecker!


----------



## Kalinka (23. März 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?


----------



## Frau P (23. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?


 
Mal schau wie das Wetter wird. Fahre vielleich auch RR.


----------



## ChaosRaven (23. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?



RR oder mitm richtigen Bike?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?





Frau P schrieb:


> Mal schau wie das Wetter wird. Fahre vielleich auch RR.


Wenns Wetter paßt sind wir auch unterwegs/dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drescher1979 (24. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sa 28.03. ziemlich früh etwas zu fahren? So ab 10:00 Uhr für 3 h?



Hallo!

Ich wäre dabei. Wo?

Gruß

Volker "Der Kumpel"


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter paßt sind wir auch unterwegs/dabei.


Gut dann gerne mal auf den dünnen Reifen! Genau um 10:00? Wo? Sieglinde?
Ines wie lange war die Tour, die wir zwei mal gemacht haben (wo mein reifen platzte)?



Drescher1979 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich wäre dabei. Wo?


Diese Woche keine MTB Tour!


----------



## Marc B (24. März 2009)

Falls jemand von euch Riding girls Interesse hat: Ich verkaufe einen Lady-Bike-Rahmen (Fully mit Fox Float Dämpfer) Alle Infos siehe Signatur

Einen guten Saisonstart euch allen, Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Susy (24. März 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

schade, dass Ihr am Samstag RR fahren wollt. Damit kann ich nicht dienen. MTB wäre ich gerne mit gekommen. Ist ja schon sooooo lange her, dass ich mit Euch gefahren bin.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal. Bin jetzt auch wieder häufiger auf dem Bike ;-))) und damit schaue ich auch häufiger mal ins Forum ...

Viel Spaß am Samstag.

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> schade, dass Ihr am Samstag RR fahren wollt. Damit kann ich nicht dienen. MTB wäre ich gerne mit gekommen. Ist ja schon sooooo lange her, dass ich mit Euch gefahren bin.
> Aber vielleicht klappt es ja beim nächsten Mal. Bin jetzt auch wieder häufiger auf dem Bike ;-))) und damit schaue ich auch häufiger mal ins Forum ...
> Viel Spaß am Samstag.
> ...


Susanne?
Sehr lange her
Wir fahren sicher am WE noch öfter MTB.
Dieses WE sieht es aus, als führen wir garnicht...das Wetter nervt!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Susanne?
> Sehr lange her
> Wir fahren sicher am WE noch öfter MTB.
> Dieses WE sieht es aus, als führen wir garnicht...das Wetter nervt!



Natürlich fahren wir es darf keiner mehr abspringen. Wenn jemand möchte kann er heute auch bei mir mitfahren. D.h. Karin du besser nicht ist wieder die Schlammroute, Gruß Micha.


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wenn jemand möchte kann er heute auch bei mir mitfahren. D.h. Karin du besser nicht ist wieder die Schlammroute, Gruß Micha.


Danke für die Warnung


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung



Die Warnug galt allerdings für heute Karin. Obwohl ich muß sagen es war gar nicht sooooooooooooo schlimm


----------



## Susy (26. März 2009)

Matsch macht mir ja nichts aus. Wenn es unterwegs regnet auch nicht. Aber das Wetter ist ja wohl nur zum K.....

Dann werden wir uns an den nächsten Wochenenden irgendwann mal wiedersehen 

Bis die Tage
Susanne


----------



## Kalinka (27. März 2009)

Mädels...10:00 mit dünnen Reifen an der Sieglinde?
Ich schau bis 09:00 noch mal hier rein, wenn sich bis dahin keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich bei Feld Geld ausgeben.
Ab 08:00 darf angerufen werden ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. März 2009)

Mädels...Morgen 10:00 mit dünnen Reifen an der Sieglinde?
Ich schau bis 09:00 noch mal hier rein, wenn sich bis dahin keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich bei Feld Geld ausgeben.
Ab 08:00 darf angerufen werden ;-))


----------



## Kalinka (28. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels...Morgen 10:00 mit dünnen Reifen an der Sieglinde?
> Ich schau bis 09:00 noch mal hier rein, wenn sich bis dahin keiner gemeldet hat, fahre ich bei Feld Geld ausgeben.
> Ab 08:00 darf angerufen werden ;-))


In Bonn ist mieses Wetter...RR bleibt stehen. Heute Räder putzen, Haushalt, Wäsche...und erstmal mit dem Hund eine Runde. Sie hat sich schon beklagt...da kann frau nicht wetterbedingt kneifen.
Fahrrad Feld ist auf Montag verschoben..gemeinsam Rad für T. schauen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels...10:00 mit dünnen Reifen an der Sieglinde?



Gegen Nachmittag solls stabiler werden vom Wetter her. Wir planen daher, wie besprochen, unsere Tour auf den Nachmittag.


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke am Sonntag in Wehr mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf. 
Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr... Und ja, ich starte auch bei LEICHTEM Matsch..
Ist wer dabei?
Familie P.?
Lissy?
Dieter?
Iris und Marco?
Familie B.?
SONJA
???
???


----------



## Frau P (31. März 2009)

Wir würden auch mitkommen,
aber selbst mit dem Auto hinfahren.
Wann wollen wir in Wehr starten?
9 Uhr?

http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


----------



## Kalinka (31. März 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir würden auch mitkommen,
> aber selbst mit dem Auto hinfahren.
> http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm








Das freut mich sehr!!!


Frau P schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir in Wehr starten?
> 9 Uhr? http://radsport.spvgg-burgbrohl.de/index1.htm


09:00 in Wehr ist prima!


----------



## Prophet07 (31. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dieter?
> 
> ???[/COLOR][/FONT]



Sonntag ist bei mir leider schlecht....

Viele Spass allen die mit fahren 

LG
Dieter


----------



## timber (31. März 2009)

Hallöchen,

das ist ja viel zu früh! Wir werden nicht dabei sein.

Viel Spaß Iris




Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke am Sonntag in Wehr mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf.
> Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr... Und ja, ich starte auch bei LEICHTEM Matsch..
> Ist wer dabei?
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2009)

timber schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> das ist ja viel zu früh! Wir werden nicht dabei sein.
> 
> Viel Spaß Iris


Tortsten hat Frühschicht...um 05:00 klingelt der Wecker. Da kann ich auch gleich aufstehen um früh zu starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Susy (1. April 2009)

Tja, ich werde auch nicht dabei sein können, da ich schon um 10.00 Uhr hier eine Runde fahre...

Ich wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß!

Liebe Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2009)

Susy schrieb:


> Tja, ich werde auch nicht dabei sein können, da ich schon um 10.00 Uhr hier eine Runde fahre...



So toll ist es da auch garnicht, als daß es sichl ohnen würde, von den allwöchentlichen Heimatstrecken zu weichen, wo Dich die Steine und Grashalme bereits beim Namen nennen .

@ Karin, schaut momentan ganz gut aus bei uns.

@Guido: Wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem Sprößling, vielleicht trifft man sich ja wirklich unterwegs und wir lernen ihn auch mal kennen. 

@ Udo, vielleicht sollten wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Anreise absprechen.

Bin gespannt ob wir evtl. Jens und Ralle sehen! Ralle wahrscheinlich schon, nur Jens wird nach seinem Hardcore-Winterpokal vermutlich gertenschlank und damit unerkannt bleiben  .


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke am Sonntag in Wehr mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf.
> Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr... Und ja, ich starte auch bei LEICHTEM Matsch..
> Ist wer dabei?
> ...



*Ich bin auch da, aber etwas später mit Bernd. 7:30 Uhr ist mir etwas zu früh. *


----------



## soka70 (1. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und Jungs,
> würde gerne die mittlere oder lange Strecke am Sonntag in Wehr mitfahren, biete 3 Plätze für Mensch und Rad an ab Bonn-Rüngsdorf.
> Ich möchte früh starten...Bonn gegen 07:30 Uhr... Und ja, ich starte auch bei LEICHTEM Matsch..
> Ist wer dabei?
> ...



Hi an alle!

Sonntag fahre ich ne Runde auf dem Nürburgring (jaaa mit dem Motorrad), wie schaut es denn bei diesem super Wetter mit Samstag aus? Auch wenn soka-ungewöhlich, je früher, desto besser (also ab ca. 10 Uhr)!?!?!?!?

Meine Kondition ist nach wie vor eher bescheiden....


----------



## Susy (1. April 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> So toll ist es da auch garnicht, als daß es sichl ohnen würde, von den allwöchentlichen Heimatstrecken zu weichen, wo Dich die Steine und Grashalme bereits beim Namen nennen .



@ Andreas: Ich habe leider wieder etwas länger aussetzen müssen/wollen und möchte mich jetzt erst einmal wieder hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8081) mit den "einheimischen Steinen und Gräsern" anfreunden 

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Kalinka (2. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi an alle!
> 
> Sonntag fahre ich ne Runde auf dem Nürburgring (jaaa mit dem Motorrad), wie schaut es denn bei diesem super Wetter mit Samstag aus? Auch wenn soka-ungewöhlich, je früher, desto besser (also ab ca. 10 Uhr)!?!?!?!?
> 
> Meine Kondition ist nach wie vor eher bescheiden....



Ne, Dingsbums...äh Susi, äh Sonja, oder? Diesen Samstag schlafe ich aus und fresse am Nachmittag Kette mit Kettenfresser.
Aber das Jahr ist jung, wir sehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (2. April 2009)

> @ Udo, vielleicht sollten wir uns zu einer gemeinsamen Anreise absprechen.


 
7:45 Uhr auf dem neuen Lidl / REWE XL Parkplatz? Dann sollten wir es schaffen um 9:00 Uhr in Wehr auf die Strecke zu gehen.
Ich sammle vorher noch meinen Kollegen und evtl. noch einen alten Kumpel ein.


----------



## Conbey (3. April 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> 7:45 Uhr auf dem neuen Lidl / REWE XL Parkplatz? Dann sollten wir es schaffen um 9:00 Uhr in Wehr auf die Strecke zu gehen.
> Ich sammle vorher noch meinen Kollegen und evtl. noch einen alten Kumpel ein.



Hallo Udo, 

gehts da um die Geschichte, die wir auch schon mal besprochen haben 
Irgendwie meldet sich der Gute Vertexto nämlich nicht und ich weiß 
momentan so gar nicht was Sache ist


----------



## sibby08 (3. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> 
> gehts da um die Geschichte, die wir auch schon mal besprochen haben
> Irgendwie meldet sich der Gute Vertexto nämlich nicht und ich weiß
> momentan so gar nicht was Sache ist


 
Ja genau, guckst Du: http://www.rsf-brohltal.de. Für Dich währe erst nach Hennef aber ein riesen Umweg. Treffen vor der Halle in Wehr?


----------



## Kalinka (3. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Hallo Udo,
> gehts da um die Geschichte, die wir auch schon mal besprochen haben
> Irgendwie meldet sich der Gute Vertexto nämlich nicht und ich weiß
> momentan so gar nicht was Sache ist





sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja genau, guckst Du: http://www.rsf-brohltal.de. Für Dich währe erst nach Hennef aber ein riesen Umweg. Treffen vor der Halle in Wehr?


Du kannst auch nach Rüngdorf (Bad Godesberg) kommen, da nehm ich Dich mit...


----------



## Conbey (3. April 2009)

Tja...was soll ich sagen...erstmal vielen Dank für dein Angebot, Karin! Aber ich muss leider absagen! Ich hab es diese Woche und vor allem heute wohl etwas übertrieben...
Hab mich heute auf die Nase gelegt bzw. ehr ein Schlammbad genommen  und irgendwie ist mein Kreislauf auf der Rückfahrt fast zusammen geklappt. Deswegen denke ich ist es wohl besser wenn ich dieses Wochenende das Rad mal stehen lasse.

Aber ich würde mich wirklich freuen, mal wieder mit Euch ne Tour zu drehen oder zusammen an einem anderen CTF teilzunehmen. 

Gruß und viel Spaß morgen, 

Markus


----------



## sibby08 (3. April 2009)

Conbey schrieb:


> Tja...was soll ich sagen...erstmal vielen Dank für dein Angebot, Karin! Aber ich muss leider absagen! Ich hab es diese Woche und vor allem heute wohl etwas übertrieben...
> Hab mich heute auf die Nase gelegt bzw. ehr ein Schlammbad genommen  und irgendwie ist mein Kreislauf auf der Rückfahrt fast zusammen geklappt. Deswegen denke ich ist es wohl besser wenn ich dieses Wochenende das Rad mal stehen lasse.
> 
> Aber ich würde mich wirklich freuen, mal wieder mit Euch ne Tour zu drehen oder zusammen an einem anderen CTF teilzunehmen.
> ...


 
Na dann lass Dich mal schön pflegen. Wenn Du es Dir doch noch überlegst, weißt Du ja wo Du uns am *Sonntag* findest...


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

*Mädels, Planung für Ostern?*
Karfreitag könnte ich ab 13:00 Uhr.
Samstag bin ich im 7Gebirge.
Oster-Sonntag arbeite ich und könnte ich nachmittags.
Oster-Montag muss ich auch früh arbeiten, könnte aber ab 11:00.
Wer hat Zeit und Lust RR oder MTB?


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Mädels, Planung für Ostern?*
> Karfreitag könnte ich ab 13:00 Uhr.
> Samstag bin ich im 7Gebirge.
> Oster-Sonntag arbeite ich und könnte ich nachmittags.
> ...



Karfreitag bin ich mit meinem Sohn "Rote LED" im 7GB - Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest
Samstag bin ich mit Dir im 7Gebirge 
Ostersonntag und -montag kann ich - mit MTB


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Karfreitag bin ich mit meinem Sohn "Rote LED" im 7GB - Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest


Wie verkraftet der "Kleine", wenn Mamma ihn im Wald abhängt



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ostersonntag und -montag kann ich - mit MTB


Ja, dann sollten wir einmal wohl MTB fahren...
danke für die Quäl-Dich-Aufnahme...werde auch eintragen...


----------



## Race4Hills (6. April 2009)

Bilder sind alle unscharf :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Bilder sind alle unscharf :-(








Aber es hat mir mit Euch soooo viel Spaß gemacht, daß ich gar keine Bilder brauche um mich zu erinnern!!!


----------



## sibby08 (6. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber es hat mir mit Euch soooo viel Spaß gemacht, daß ich gar keine Bilder brauche um mich zu erinnern!!!


 
... und falls doch, biete ich Dir das hier an:


----------



## Kalinka (7. April 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ... und falls doch, biete ich Dir das hier an:



Schönes Bild, Udo! Gibt die gute Laune trotz nebeligen Wetters prima wieder.
Du, weißt, wie Frauen sind: MEHR!


----------



## sibby08 (7. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schönes Bild, Udo! Gibt die gute Laune trotz nebeligen Wetters prima wieder.
> Du, weißt, wie Frauen sind: MEHR!


 
Nebel? Ich habe extra den Himmel blau eingefärbt.


----------



## Frau P (10. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da Jens Mutter jetzt in der Reha-Klinik ist werden wir sie über Ostern mindestens 2 mal besuchen.
Karfreitag können wir nicht
Samstag nur nachmittag RR
Sonntag nachmittag - Karin? Da sind wir doch schon verabredet? RR oder MTB?
Montag ist noch unklar.

LG Ines und Jens


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Sonntag nachmittag - Karin? Da sind wir doch schon verabredet? RR oder MTB?
> Montag ist noch unklar.
> ...



*bitte, bitte .... MTB ... dann möchte ich auch mit*


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *bitte, bitte .... MTB ... dann möchte ich auch mit*


Sonntag nachmittags kann ich ab 13:00 besser 14:00 RR oder MTB?...MTB, damit wir Lissy mitnehmen können. Gerne Regeneration...wie wäre es mit der Kettenfresser-Tour in Wahlscheid?
LG


----------



## ultra2 (11. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Gerne Regeneration...
> LG



Ich lese bei euch ständig das Wort Regeneration. (Habe jetzt mal danach gegoogelt.) Wovon müßt ihr euch ständig regenerieren?

Trotzdem schöne Ostertage


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich lese bei euch ständig das Wort Regeneration. (Habe jetzt mal danach gegoogelt.) Wovon müßt ihr euch ständig regenerieren?
> 
> Trotzdem schöne Ostertage



Mit so viel Wissen will ich Dich nicht belasten...u.a. auch von Radffahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2009)

Mädels und Jungs,
ich hätte Lust Kettenfresserchen mit meiner Anwesenheit zu ärgern.
14:00 wäre für mich eine tolle Zeit. 
Familie P. ?
Lissy?
Dieterchen?
Sonja!!!???
Ines und Andreas??
...


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs,
> ich hätte Lust Kettenfresserchen mit meiner Anwesenheit zu ärgern.
> 14:00 wäre für mich eine tolle Zeit.
> Familie P. ?
> ...



*Ich bin dabei. Kannst Du mich doch abholen? Bernd hat morgen nachmittag Ostergrillprogramm.*


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. April 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Ich bin dabei. Kannst Du mich doch abholen? Bernd hat morgen nachmittag Ostergrillprogramm.*



Ich fahre heute besser in meiner Umgebung. Dann bin ich schneller wieder in meinen "sicheren" 4 Wänden.... die Pollen haben mich voll erwischt


----------



## Frau P (12. April 2009)

Wir fahren heute nicht mit.
Jens besucht jetzt seine Mutter in der Reha und motiviert sie aufzustehen und ich widme mich heut mal dem Garten und dem Haushalt und meiner Erholung. Die beiden RR-Touren der letzen beiden Tage und anschließend in die Reha reichen erst mal aus. Morgen wieder evtl. 7G.
Wir wünschen allen einen schönen Ostersonntag.


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute nicht mit.
> Jens besucht jetzt seine Mutter in der Reha und motiviert sie aufzustehen und ich widme mich heut mal dem Garten und dem Haushalt und meiner Erholung. Die beiden RR-Touren der letzen beiden Tage und anschließend in die Reha reichen erst mal aus. Morgen wieder evtl. 7G.
> Wir wünschen allen einen schönen Ostersonntag.


Ja, in Ordnung.
Dann werde ich das tun, was Du tust...nur ohne Garten. Die Pause tut mir auch gut...und der Wohnung.
Morgen nach Torstens Schicht fahren wir das Büsschen mal wieder Campen, da wir Dienstag noch frei haben.
Jens viel Glück beim Motivieren seiner Mutter und Euch beiden trotzdem ein schönes Osterfest!


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, in Ordnung.
> Dann werde ich das tun, was Du tust...nur ohne Garten. Die Pause tut mir auch gut...und der Wohnung.
> Morgen nach Torstens Schicht fahren wir das Büsschen mal wieder Campen, da wir Dienstag noch frei haben.
> Jens viel Glück beim Motivieren seiner Mutter und Euch beiden trotzdem ein schönes Osterfest!



Ich wünsche Euch auch noch schöne RestOsterTage 







Dann werde ich mich auch mal mit meinem "Pollen"-verseuchten Kopf in den Haushaltskram stürzen. Mmmh .... vielleicht schaffe ich ja auch noch die Steuererklärung  
Morgen gehts an die Ahr, Bernd hat wohl ne schöne FrauenQuälRunde gefunden.

Wie sieht es denn nächsten Samstag mit ner AlpenX-Trainingsrunde im 7GB aus? Jens hat da letztes Jahr von einer schönen Runde geschwärmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (12. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, in Ordnung.
> Dann werde ich das tun, was Du tust...nur ohne Garten. Die Pause tut mir auch gut...und der Wohnung.
> Morgen nach Torstens Schicht fahren wir das Büsschen mal wieder Campen, da wir Dienstag noch frei haben.
> Jens viel Glück beim Motivieren seiner Mutter und Euch beiden trotzdem ein schönes Osterfest!



jetzt wollt ich mich gerade aufraffen.....


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. April 2009)

Unsereins quält sich dann auch lieber schmal bereift im großen Radius um die Talsperre. Frohe Ostern allen.


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> jetzt wollt ich mich gerade aufraffen.....


Ja, immer diese Tiefschläge des Schicksals...
Aber das macht hart!
Oder, Du rennradelst auf einen Kaffee zu mir... der Weg ist das Ziel


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Jungs,
> ich hätte Lust *Kettenfresserchen mit meiner Anwesenheit zu ärgern.*
> 14:00 wäre für mich eine tolle Zeit.
> Familie P. ?
> ...



Wüsche euch allen noch ein schönes Osterfest
P.S. werde gleich mal ne schöne Runde drehen


----------



## soka70 (13. April 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch auch noch schöne RestOsterTage



...wünsche ich euch allen natürlich auch!!!!

Bin dieses WE mit dem Motorrad auf Achse und treffe gleich einen MädelsStammtisch zur Gründung einer Interessensgemeinschaft, also quasi analog zum MTB-Frauentreff 

Macht et jut, vermisse grad das biken mit euch....


----------



## Kalinka (15. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...wünsche ich euch allen natürlich auch!!!!
> 
> Bin dieses WE mit dem Motorrad auf Achse und treffe gleich einen MädelsStammtisch zur Gründung einer Interessensgemeinschaft, also quasi analog zum MTB-Frauentreff
> 
> Macht et jut, vermisse grad das biken mit euch....


So, so...fremd-Stammtischen und vermissen.
Tja, immer alle und alles unter einen Hut zu bringen...schwierig! Geht mir auch so! Nur wenn Du nicht bald mit uns unmotorisiert radelst, fahren wir Dir davon...
Apropos davonfahren...AlpenXer und Nauderer 1000 HM am WE im 7Gebirge? Samstag ab 14:00 oder Sonntag ab 11:00 könnte ich (arbeite beide Tage morgens)...


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so! Nur wenn Du nicht bald mit uns unmotorisiert radelst, fahren wir Dir davon...
> 
> Apropos davonfahren...AlpenXer und Nauderer 1000 HM am WE im 7Gebirge? Samstag ab 14:00 oder Sonntag ab 11:00 könnte ich (arbeite beide Tage morgens)...



*... davonfahren tun wir jetzt schon 

... Samstag kann ich (+Bernd) - wir wollten nur etwas früher starten. Sag mir nur, wo wir uns um 14:00 Uhr treffen.

... Sonntag kann ich (./. Bernd - der hat Familienfeier) - auch im 7Gebirge?*


----------



## Frau P (16. April 2009)

Samstag müssen wir packen und Sonntag fahren wir mallorcinisch flach, es sei denn es regnet;.)


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. April 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Samstag müssen wir packen und Sonntag fahren wir mallorcinisch flach, es sei denn es regnet;.)



Òla - ich wünsche Euch einen wunderschönen Urlaub .... ach nee  Trainingslager.

ein bisschen davon    



und ein bisschen     




und nicht zuviel    




Und in 3 Wochen fahren wir dann mal wieder gemeinsam!?


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Apropos davonfahren...AlpenXer und Nauderer 1000 HM am WE im 7Gebirge? ...Sonntag ab 11:00 könnte ich (arbeite beide Tage morgens)...


 
Wann-wo-wie-was...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (18. April 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Samstag müssen wir packen und Sonntag fahren wir mallorcinisch flach, es sei denn es regnet;.)



Sonntag?

Wenn ihr Montag mallorcinisch flach fahrt, dann fahren wir zusammen...


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Wann-wo-wie-was...?


Sonntag 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental starten Lissy und ich und ???.
Ich habe 3 h Zeit. Wäre schön, Du wärst mit dabei!
LG


----------



## Prophet07 (18. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental starten Lissy und ich und ???.
> Ich habe 3 h Zeit. Wäre schön, Du wärst mit dabei!
> LG



Ich leider nicht....Familienfeier

viel Spass und Gruß an Alle......

Dieter


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental starten Lissy und ich und ???.
> Ich habe 3 h Zeit. Wäre schön, Du wärst mit dabei!
> LG



Muss Arbeiten


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental starten Lissy und ich und ???.
> Ich habe 3 h Zeit. Wäre schön, Du wärst mit dabei!
> LG


 
Das hindert mich natürlich an der Verwirklichung meines eigentlichen Tagesprojekts: Der Steuererklärung !


----------



## joscho (19. April 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das hindert mich natürlich an der Verwirklichung meines eigentlichen Tagesprojekts: Der Steuererklärung !



Tagesprojekt? Da brauch ich schon Wochen der Überwindung für  Und bei dem Wetter schon gar nicht 

Allen, die Radeln gehen viel Spaß. Allen, die St**erklärung machen; seit tapfer


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Muss Arbeiten


Ich auch, aber ich beeil mich und werde es pünktlich schaffen!





Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht....Familienfeier
> viel Spass und Gruß an Alle......
> Dieter


Na, das kann doch soooo schlim nicht sein...bis auf die negative Kalorienbilanz...Dein geringeres Problem


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das hindert mich natürlich an der Verwirklichung meines eigentlichen Tagesprojekts: Der Steuererklärung !


Aber mit uns macht mehr Spaß, ist gesünder, schöner anzusehen...und danach kannst du weiter erklären!!!


----------



## Spooky (19. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental starten Lissy und ich und ......



.... Iris und ich


Bis gleich
Marco


----------



## Locksley (19. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich wage einfach mal ein Selbstintro, da mir dieses "gemischte Forum" sehr gut gefällt. Ich habe keine Ahnung ob Ihr eine "eingefahrene Kölsch MTB Gruppe" seid oder auch offen für neue MTBler seit. 

Wir habe sind 9 Männlein und Weiblein (35-42) aus Kölle und Umgebung die Runden im KöFo BG, ... drehen und versuchen gerade alles etwas besser zu organisieren. 

Vielleicht kann man hier mal eine informelle Kennenlernrunde abstimmen.

LG aus dem Kölner Süden

UWE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (20. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, so...fremd-Stammtischen und vermissen.
> Tja, immer alle und alles unter einen Hut zu bringen...schwierig! Geht mir auch so! Nur wenn Du nicht bald mit uns unmotorisiert radelst, fahren wir Dir davon...


 

....jaja, also der Mädels-Motorrad-Stammtisch war sehr nett, wir sind gestern auch gefahren, wird aber nicht in der Regelmäßigkeit stattfinden wie befürchtet!!!

Da ich in der Tat nicht alles unter einen Hut bekomme, habe ich überlegt, das MTB dieses Jahr mal pausieren zu lassen, aber es geht nicht!!!!!! Also muss ein Plan B her:

Ich überwinde mich früh morgens und fahre durch den Wald mit dem MTB nach Happerschoss zur Schule!!!! Versuche 1 bis 2 mal abends nen nettes Ründchen zu drehen (falls jemand mal Lust hat!?!?!?), damit ich, bei gelegentlichen Treffs mit Euch (kann ja doch nicht von euch lassen) nicht direkt verrecke!!!!!

Hoffe Plan B klappt, fährt jemand zufällig nächsten Samstag irgendwas soka-taugliches (also keine 1000 HM im Siebengebirge...) und wenn aus der näheren Umgebung jemand diese Woche bei diesem super Wetter abends Lust auf ein Ründchen hat, gerne melden! Sieglinde ist ein guter Start und Endpunkt.


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ....jaja, also der Mädels-Motorrad-Stammtisch war sehr nett, wir sind gestern auch gefahren, wird aber nicht in der Regelmäßigkeit stattfinden wie befürchtet!!!


Na dann...


soka70 schrieb:


> Da ich in der Tat nicht alles unter einen Hut bekomme, habe ich überlegt, das MTB dieses Jahr mal pausieren zu lassen, aber es geht nicht!!!!!! Also muss ein Plan B her:


Kenn ich, geht mir auch so. Nur hab ich keinen Plan B



soka70 schrieb:


> Ich überwinde mich früh morgens und fahre durch den Wald mit dem MTB nach Happerschoss zur Schule!!!! Versuche 1 bis 2 mal abends nen nettes Ründchen zu drehen (falls jemand mal Lust hat!?!?!?), damit ich, bei gelegentlichen Treffs mit Euch (kann ja doch nicht von euch lassen) nicht direkt verrecke!!!!!


Guter Plan...*MACH!* 



soka70 schrieb:


> ...fährt jemand zufällig nächsten Samstag irgendwas soka-taugliches (also keine 1000 HM im Siebengebirge...) und wenn aus der näheren Umgebung jemand diese Woche bei diesem super Wetter abends Lust auf ein Ründchen hat, gerne melden! Sieglinde ist ein guter Start und Endpunkt.


Also diese Woche bin ich dienstlich lange eingespannt und Freitag geht es ab Mittag bis Montag mit dem Bussi an die Nordsee...ohne Rad, dafür mit Mann und Hund. 
Aber dann die  Woche danach gerne...ich reise dann mit dem Rad an, soka-taugliche mit Dir und fahre mit dem Rad zurück nach Bonn. Dann kommen wir beide auf unsere Kosten.
Dienstag 28.04.??? Ab 16:30 könnte ich schaffen.


----------



## Derk (20. April 2009)

Hallo,

es sei mir doch ein kleines bischen Schleichwerbung erlaubt, oder ?! :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8236

Diese Tour wird wirklich gemütlich abgefahren;  nach meiner Schätzung bewegen die bisher gemeldeten zwei Teilnehmer und ich zusammen ungefähr 150 Lebensjahre vor uns her - also "ältere Herren"  im besten  Sinne der beiden Worte.

Eine schöne Arbeits-/ Studiums- / Schulwoche  wünsche ich Euch

Derk


----------



## soka70 (21. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber dann die  Woche danach gerne...ich reise dann mit dem Rad an, soka-taugliche mit Dir und fahre mit dem Rad zurück nach Bonn. Dann kommen wir beide auf unsere Kosten.
> Dienstag 28.04.??? Ab 16:30 könnte ich schaffen.



Hi, prima Idee. Ausgerechnet am Dienstag habe ich Konferenz die auch gerne mal bis 16.30 Uhr andauert, entweder relativ spontan auch an dem besagten Dienstag etwas später (quasi auf standby) oder Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitagnachmittag/abend, ich kann und habe Zeit!!!! 

Wünsche euch ein tolles Wochenende, melde dich!


----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, prima Idee. Ausgerechnet am Dienstag habe ich Konferenz die auch gerne mal bis 16.30 Uhr andauert, entweder relativ spontan auch an dem besagten Dienstag etwas später (quasi auf standby) oder Montag, Mittwoch, Donnerstag, Freitagnachmittag/abend, ich kann und habe Zeit!!!!
> Wünsche euch ein tolles Wochenende, melde dich!



Montag sind wir noch an der Nordsee.
Dann fahre ich Dienstag endlich mal mit den Gemütlichkeitsfahrern und teste deren Gemütlichkeit
Mittwoch ist sie nie da.
Donnerstag sollte ich die kleine RR-T-com-Runde fahren, wegen Rad-am- Ring-Training.
Und Freitag bin ich vergeben
...tja alles unter einen Radhelm zu bringen...schwierig.
Maria und ich habern uns ca. 1 Monat nicht gesehen...


----------



## soka70 (22. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Montag sind wir noch an der Nordsee.
> Dann fahre ich Dienstag endlich mal mit den Gemütlichkeitsfahrern und teste deren Gemütlichkeit
> Mittwoch ist sie nie da.
> Donnerstag sollte ich die kleine RR-T-com-Runde fahren, wegen Rad-am- Ring-Training.
> ...


 
Entnehme ich deinen Worten, dass es nächste Woche nicht klappt?!?! 

Wir geben nicht auf.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Entnehme ich deinen Worten, dass es nächste Woche nicht klappt?!?!


Jepp!



soka70 schrieb:


> Wir geben nicht auf.....


Jepp!


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2009)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

melde mich vom langen WE zurück...tolles Wetter, so daß von meinem Bruder (Niebüll) noch bis nach Dänemark (Romo) rein gefahren sind. Man war das flach da...wieder die Berge hier und den Rhein zu sehen, war eine Freunde.
Apropos Berge! Würde gerne Freitag 1.5 vormittags und/oder Sonntag vormittags etwas fahren mit möglichst vielen HM in kürzester Zeit .
Am Samstag habe ich mich beim Sven angemeldet. 
*Sonja, das wäre auch was für Dich.*


----------



## Prophet07 (28. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> ...... Würde gerne Freitag 1.5 vormittags und/oder Sonntag vormittags etwas fahren mit möglichst vielen HM in kürzester Zeit....[/B]



dann fahr Aufzug 

ich hab den Plan fürs Wochenende noch nicht fertig...aber ich versuche mindestens einmal dazu zu kommen...weiß ja schon garnicht mehr wie Du aussiehst


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. April 2009)

@kalinka
was hälste von der "rampe" von rhöndorf unten durchs annatal auf die löwenburg (400hm am stück), die wir mal mit der Roten Laterne raufgekeucht sind, zurück ein bisserl rheinsteig und ölbergrundweg oder breiberge und rheinsteig. 
1,5-2std am freitag vormittag so gg. 10 Uhr?


----------



## soka70 (28. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Sonja, das wäre auch was für Dich.*



Erledigt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> dann fahr Aufzug


HM aus eigener Kraft Du Dödel, Du! 


Prophet07 schrieb:


> ich hab den Plan fürs Wochenende noch nicht fertig...aber ich versuche mindestens einmal dazu zu kommen...weiß ja schon garnicht mehr wie Du aussiehst


 Ich bin die kleine mit der komischen Figur und der Himmelfahrtsnase , wenigstens die ist immer oben am Berg.
Ja, komm einfach vorbei...ich weis noch genau wie Du ausssiehst, Dicker!



Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> @kalinka
> was hälste von der "rampe" von rhöndorf unten durchs annatal auf die löwenburg (400hm am stück), die wir mal mit der Roten Laterne raufgekeucht sind, zurück ein bisserl rheinsteig und ölbergrundweg oder breiberge und rheinsteig.
> 1,5-2std am freitag vormittag so gg. 10 Uhr?


Sehr, sehr guter Plan! Treffpunkt? Ein bisschen warmfahren vor der ersten Rampe wäre fein!



soka70 schrieb:


> Erledigt!!!!!!!!!!


Ja, Wahnsinn und der Frank kommt auch!!!
Ein Fest! 
Wie wäre es mit folgendem Abendprogramm: Ab 18:00 Uhr in Honnef an der Fähre Grillen, linksrheinisch den Schiffs-Konvoi anschauen und das Feuerwerk Grafenwert geniesen. Wir werden ab 18:00 Uhr dort am roten Bus sein. Für Parkplätze vorher Bescheid geben!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit folgendem Abendprogramm: Ab 18:00 Uhr in Honnef an der Fähre Grillen, linksrheinisch den Schiffs-Konvoi anschauen und das Feuerwerk Grafenwert geniesen. Wir werden ab 18:00 Uhr dort am roten Bus sein. Für Parkplätze vorher Bescheid geben!



Möglich das wir uns zum späteren Abend dazu gesellen.


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Möglich das wir uns zum späteren Abend dazu gesellen.


Andreas, es geht um den 02.05. für Rhein in Flammen!
Petejupp fährt am 01.05, oder?


----------



## -Ines- (30. April 2009)

Ups, hatte Deinen letzten Beitrag übersehen! 
Schon klar das es um den 02.05. geht, das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden. 

Das ist Peters Tour morgen (01.05.)
Svens Tour ist bei uns nicht ausgeschlossen. 

Wolltest Du heute noch Asphalt fahren (RR-Forum)?


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2009)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Wolltest Du heute noch Asphalt fahren (RR-Forum)?


Ne, weil heute beim Arzt gewesen Blutdruck 110/60...der Motor fährt auf halber Kraft und wie soll ich da vorwärts kommen?!?
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ommer (30. April 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, weil heute beim Arzt gewesen Blutdruck 110/60...der Motor fährt auf halber Kraft und wie soll ich da vorwärts kommen?!?
> Bis dann




Hm, dann wundere ich mich immer, daß ich so langsam bin, bei 95/55......das ist bei mir normal.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (30. April 2009)

SO. Nun isses fix, Kalinka und mind. meine Wenigkeit fahren morgen (01.05.2009) um 10 Uhr ab Fähre Dollendorf, um in einem Rutsch die Löwenburg zu erklimmen, d.h. knapp 400hm am Stück. Wer mit will und genauso "langsam" ist wie ich: Einfach da sein.


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. April 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> SO. Nun isses fix, Kalinka und mind. meine Wenigkeit fahren morgen (01.05.2009) um 10 Uhr ab Fähre Dollendorf, um in einem Rutsch die Löwenburg zu erklimmen, d.h. knapp 400hm am Stück. Wer mit will und genauso *"langsam"* ist wie ich: Einfach da sein.


Bin zwar noch was langsamer  , aber dazu habe ich morgen keine Lust


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (30. April 2009)

Schaun wir mal, denke, demnächst komm ich mal wieder für eine der berühmten Kettenfressertouren rum.

Aber eins muss ich faierer Weise sagen: ich hab nu clicks !!! Hab endlich Schuhe in meiner Größe (52er von Sidi) gefunden.

Rock on !


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2009)

Ommer schrieb:


> Hm, dann wundere ich mich immer, daß ich so langsam bin, bei 95/55......das ist bei mir normal.
> Gruß
> Achim


Nicht wirklich?!?
Mir reicht es schon so. Schlaftablette auf zwei Beinen


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Aber eins muss ich faierer Weise sagen: ich hab nu clicks !!! Hab endlich Schuhe in meiner Größe (52er von Sidi) gefunden.
> 
> Rock on !


Angst!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. April 2009)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal, denke, demnächst komm ich mal wieder für eine der berühmten Kettenfressertouren rum.
> 
> Aber eins muss ich faierer Weise sagen: *ich hab nu clicks *!!! Hab endlich Schuhe in meiner Größe (52er von Sidi) gefunden.
> 
> Rock on !



Und ich ein neues Rad


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (1. Mai 2009)

@Kettenfresser: Hab ich schon gehört, heute morgen beim hochfahren auf die Löwenburg von ganz unten,


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2009)

*
fahre mit Lissy am Samstag 09.05. im 7Gebirge. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Nachtigallental. 
Wer mit mag: es wird langsam und leicht, dafür versuchen wir ein paar HM zu sammeln, Guide gibts keinen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo Karin,
da Du nicht zu uns kommst  ...

Wie lange und wieviel HM wollt ihr denn so fahren? Sprich, wieweit bist du im Alpen-X-Training?

schöne Grüße
c.


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> da Du nicht zu uns kommst  ...
> 
> Wie lange und wieviel HM wollt ihr denn so fahren? Sprich, wieweit bist du im Alpen-X-Training?
> ...


ja...äh irgendwie schaff ich es nicht. Entweder hat Torsten frei oder es regnet oder beides. Und 18:30 ist soo spät
Ich denke 1000 Hm sollten wir am Samstag schon erradeln! Deshalb der frühe Start. Drunter macht es der rote Blitz ja auch nicht mehr!
Tja, AlpenX, ich muss mich ranhalten, aber bin guter Dinge
Heute bike ich nach Dattenberg und werde wohl der HM wegen ein wenig Umwege fahren!
Wäre erfreulich, Dich Samstag zu sehen!


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

hm,
muß um drei zum Kicken in Köln sein. 

Mal schauen, was das Wetter so sagt 

ok, Wetter sagt einigermaßen. Bin dann wenn einfach da, also nicht auf mich warten, muß mal noch abwarten, wie heftig der Freitag abend wird...

schöne grüße
C.


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> muß um drei zum Kicken in Köln sein.
> 
> Mal schauen, was das Wetter so sagt
> ...


Also so gegen spätestens 13:30 wollte ich dann auch das Entspannungsprogramm (Rückfahrt ;-)) beginnen...15:00 Kölle sollte also kein Problem sein


----------



## soka70 (8. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *fahre mit Lissy am Samstag 09.05. im 7Gebirge. Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Nachtigallental. *
> *Wer mit mag: es wird langsam und leicht, dafür versuchen wir ein paar HM zu sammeln, Guide gibts keinen *


 

....würde mich der Herausforderung von 1000 hm gerne stellen, nur leider habe ich immer noch Bike-Auto-Transportprobleme, demnach meine Frage an die Nachbarschaft:

Wat is mit Samstag?!?!?! 

2-3 Stündchen biken ab Sieglinde am Vormittag?!?!?!?


----------



## Kalinka (8. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ....würde mich der Herausforderung von 1000 hm gerne stellen, nur leider habe ich immer noch Bike-Auto-Transportprobleme, demnach meine Frage an die Nachbarschaft:


Mit dem Rad anreisen! Ist alles flach bis KöWi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ....würde mich der Herausforderung von 1000 hm gerne stellen, nur leider habe ich immer noch Bike-Auto-Transportprobleme, demnach meine Frage an die Nachbarschaft:
> 
> Wat is mit Samstag?!?!?!
> 
> 2-3 Stündchen biken ab Sieglinde am Vormittag?!?!?!?



Kann sein dass wir uns im 7Gb anschliessen. Gesundheitstechnisch bin ich arg eingeschränkt, daher stehts noch offen. Dein Bike könnten wir mit transportieren, jedoch ist dann kein Sitzplatz mehr frei. Wie lange wir der Tour folgen ist leistungsbedingt ebenso noch nicht absehbar. Möglich daß wir uns noch/oder nur ein Weilchen am Rhein aufhalten. Falls Interesse dann melde Dich noch mal rein.


----------



## Prophet07 (8. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ....würde mich der Herausforderung von 1000 hm gerne stellen, nur leider habe ich immer noch Bike-Auto-Transportprobleme, demnach meine Frage an die Nachbarschaft:



Also da könnt ich helfen
10 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir....ich hab keine Platzprobleme im Auto

wenn Dir das zu weit ist kann ich Dich auch gerne abholen 

Also....sach wat


----------



## soka70 (8. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Kann sein dass wir uns im 7Gb anschliessen. Gesundheitstechnisch bin ich arg eingeschränkt, daher stehts noch offen. Dein Bike könnten wir mit transportieren, jedoch ist dann kein Sitzplatz mehr frei. Wie lange wir der Tour folgen ist leistungsbedingt ebenso noch nicht absehbar. Möglich daß wir uns noch/oder nur ein Weilchen am Rhein aufhalten. Falls Interesse dann melde Dich noch mal rein.




Danke, ist alles geregelt!!!

Wäre schön, wenn wir uns morgen sehen würden, schaut doch mal, dass es klappt!


----------



## soka70 (8. Mai 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Also da könnt ich helfen
> 10 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir....ich hab keine Platzprobleme im Auto
> 
> wenn Dir das zu weit ist kann ich Dich auch gerne abholen
> ...




.... Mein Retter.... 

Bin natürlich pünktlich bei dir, Herr Nachbar!


----------



## Frau P (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich für den 06. Juni für einen Fahrtechnikkurs bei SIT angemeldet (Aufbaukurs nur für Frauen).
Hat vielleicht noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Weiter Infos


----------



## Frau P (9. Mai 2009)

Wir wünschen allen viel Spaß bei der Tour heute.
 Wir werden an diesem WE leider auf Grund familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht Rad fahren können.
Allen ein schönes WE!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir wünschen allen viel Spaß bei der Tour heute.
> Wir werden an diesem WE leider auf Grund familiärer Verpflichtungen nicht Rad fahren können.
> Allen ein schönes WE!!!!


Boah, so früh schon auf...ich musste ja, aber Du?!?
Wegen des Ruhrcrosses...vielleicht treffen wir uns einfach nochmal...auch in der Woche??


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. Mai 2009)

Wir machen uns gleich auf den Weg. Möglich, daß wir uns um paar Minuten verspäten.


----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2009)

Samstagvormittag:

Fahren wir was?!?!?!?! 

Wunschstartzeit: 10.00 bis 11.00 Uhr

Wunschdauer: 2-3 Stunden

Wunschtreffpunkt: Sieglinde 

Wunschstrecke: ???

WunschmitfahrerInnen: Alle, die Spaß haben (wollen)!


----------



## Prophet07 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nicht da, bin zum Wandern in Ösiland 

wünsche aber allen viel spass und geiles Wetter....

lg
dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (15. Mai 2009)

Bin Sa mit dem Eifeltier in der Eifel mal wirklich 1000 HM machen  und So ist T-Tag .
Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Frau P (16. Mai 2009)

Hallo Sonja,

ich blicke im Moment nicht mehr durch, ob Du heute fahren willst oder nicht.
Wir starten 11 Uhr am Sportplatz in Happerschoss (direkt an der Hauptstraße) in Richtung Bödingen. Wir kommen dann nach der Hälfte der Strecke an der Sieglinde raus und fahren dann noch Ri HCM. Du könntest also mit dem Rad nach Happerschoss kommen und dann an der Sieglinde aussteigen. LG von Ines


----------



## Kalinka (18. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß um die Talsperre rum.
Das Eifeltier hat Bespassung vom Feinsten für drei Nauderer-Mädels gemacht. Sehr zu empfehlen, sowohl den Guide, als auch den Grillmaster...und die Location erst!!! 
Ist etwas für nächstes WE geplant...muss zwar arbeiten, aber Sa früh und So nachmittag hätte ich Zeit und Lust?!?


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet Spaß um die Talsperre rum.
> Das Eifeltier hat Bespassung vom Feinsten für drei Nauderer-Mädels gemacht. Sehr zu empfehlen, sowohl den Guide, als auch den Grillmaster...und die Location erst!!!
> Ist etwas für nächstes WE geplant...muss zwar arbeiten, aber Sa früh und So nachmittag hätte ich Zeit und Lust?!?



Hi, 
jo Lust schon, nur habe ich noch keinen Überblick ....

Ist nächstes WE nicht irgendwo eine CTF?!?!?! 

Ansonsten schlage ich eher den Samstagvormittag vor... schaun wir mal, was so passiert...


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist nächstes WE nicht irgendwo eine CTF?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Am *Vatertag *in *Weibern* .... passt also  

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Am *Vatertag *in *Weibern* .... passt also
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



AHA!!!!

Wer fährt denn so alles dahin?

Treffpunkt?!?!?!?!


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> AHA!!!!
> 
> Wer fährt denn so alles dahin?
> 
> Treffpunkt?!?!?!?!



Also ich und noch ein paar *gemütliche* KFLer. Wir wollen um 9:00 Uhr ab Anmeldehalle in Weibern starten.

Hier ist _einderÜbersichtdienender_ LMB Termin für die geneigten Interessenen -innen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2009)

Die CTF steht bei uns evtl. auch zur Diskussion. Ebenso ein morgiges Chillout in der Sieglinde.


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> AHA!!!!
> 
> Wer fährt denn so alles dahin?
> 
> Treffpunkt?!?!?!?!



 Alternativ "Das große Treffen" -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2009)

Die sind zu schnell für uns, Jörsch, da können wir Genussbiker nicht mithalten.


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Die sind zu schnell für uns, Jörsch, da können wir Genussbiker nicht mithalten.



 Ach Ändi, da würde ich mir keinen Kopp machen. Die können zwar schnell, aber bisher waren solche Touren so, dass selbst ich mitgekommen bin.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2009)

Du bist Winterpokalteamsieger, Ihr seit doch alles Faker wenn Ihr von langsam redet


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

Keine Sorge Andreas, ich werde schon den Bremsanker hinter mir her ziehen. Ich bin nur Winterpokalunterfernerliefenteilnehmer gewesen. Du und Ines seid mir da sicher voraus .
Aber vun nix kütt nix


----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Alternativ "Das große Treffen" -> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6576



Hi,
klingt super, aber ob DAS wirklich ne Alternative für mich ist?!?!?! Erinnere mich, dass ich das letzte Jahr nach der Hälfte der Tour ausgestiegen bin, ist schon ganz schön anspruchsvoll! Die Anreise hingegen recht übersichtlich, der Biergarten in Schladern genial und Ihr seid ja auch dabei....

@ Sibby: wartest du auf mich????

@ Montana: Danke für den Weibern Hinweis

@ Andreas: Sieglinde ist Morgen auch bei mir angedacht, fahrt ihr denn sicher am Donnerstag nach Weibern????


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Sibby: wartest du auf mich????


 
Latürlich!
Wir können ja einen Deal machen. Du wartest auf mich oben auf dem Berg und ich auf Dich unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (18. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Latürlich!
> Wir können ja einen Deal machen. Du wartest auf mich oben auf dem Berg und ich auf Dich unten.




... und im Biergarten!!!


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Du bist Winterpokalteamsieger, Ihr seit doch alles Faker wenn Ihr von langsam redet



 Wir sind ja Sieger WEIL wir so langsam sind.


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... und im Biergarten!!!


 
Wer wartet denn jetzt auf wem im Biergarten


----------



## ultra2 (18. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wer wartet denn jetzt auf wem im Biergarten



Ich auf euch.


----------



## sibby08 (18. Mai 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich auf euch.


 
Das steht aber im Widerspruch mit der Aussage Deines Brudas 



> Wir sind ja Sieger WEIL wir so langsam sind.


----------



## ultra2 (18. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das steht aber im Widerspruch mit der Aussage Deines Brudas



Ich reise mit dem Auto zum Biergarten an.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Mai 2009)

Warum nicht gleich den Biergarten am Start eröffnen? Erspart man sich die lästige Radlerei  Taugt sowiso zu nix 

@ Sonja: Sicher ist nichts aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Wird kurzfristig morgens nach Befinden entschieden.


----------



## Montana (18. Mai 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Die CTF steht bei uns evtl. auch zur Diskussion. Ebenso ein morgiges Chillout in der Sieglinde.



Hi Andreas, 

wir sind auf jeden Fall (traditionell )  in Weibern ...  wird bestimmt wieder lustig  ... das Ganze ist schön gemütlich  geplant.
Weiteres können wir ja noch bei Bedarf klären.

Bis dann

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2009)

Montana schrieb:


> Am *Vatertag *in *Weibern* .... passt also
> 
> Gruß _Guido_


Ne leider nicht, arbeite morgens (08:00-10:00)  und am Nachmittag haben wir schon was anderes vor. Dann werde ich wohl im 7Gebirge einfach HM schrubben.


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht, arbeite morgens (08:00-10:00)  und am Nachmittag haben wir schon was anderes vor. Dann werde ich wohl im 7Gebirge einfach HM schrubben.



Hey, Mädels,
wie sieht es den am Pfingst-WE aus...ich arbeite *nicht* und hätte Sa und Montag ab 13:00 Zeit nachmittags, oder Sonntag bis 14:00 Uhr. 
Da muss doch was gehen...I
Ich muss aber warnen... warum auch immer?!? Batterie ist leer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (22. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Pfingst-WE


 
Wir fahren in einen Kurzurlaub und sind leider nicht da.


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir fahren in einen Kurzurlaub und sind leider nicht da.


Wieso leider? Das Jahr ist noch jung!!!
Viel Spaß Euch beiden!!!


----------



## soka70 (22. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Pfingst-WE




Bin traditionell wandern!

Morgen (Samstag) Vormittag zufällig irgendwas, irgendwo???


----------



## Kalinka (23. Mai 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin traditionell wandern!
> 
> Morgen (Samstag) Vormittag zufällig irgendwas, irgendwo???



Ja... äh...bin arbeiten und mache mich gleich auf zu Feld mit dem Bike...alles schön flach, wie es sich für eine alte Frau gehört.
Und morgen ist schon verplant.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich muss aber warnen... warum auch immer?!? Batterie ist leer


Wieder voll...warum auch immer ??  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Familie P weg, Sonja weg...was ist denn nun Pfingsten? 
Lissy? 
Ja Du, Rote Laterne mit dem Hauptwohnsitz "immer Unterwegs"? Bist Du wenigstens da und hast Lust mal wieder 1000 mit mir zu fahren? Und wo ist der große Hennefer geblieben?


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wieder voll...warum auch immer ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ich bin doch wieder da  Klar hab ich Lust auf > 1000 hm mit Dir und wer sonst noch mag.*


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Ich bin doch wieder da  Klar hab ich Lust auf > 1000 hm mit Dir und wer sonst noch mag.*


Wie schön 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...wie ware es Samstag oder Montag ab 12:00?


----------



## Prophet07 (26. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ..... Und wo ist der große Hennefer geblieben?




Der ist auf Rügen und hat am Wochenende fast 3000 gemacht....ok ok...schön verteilt auf 3 Touren und 150 km....aber immerhin....

Hab noch keinen Plan für´s Wochenende...jedenfalls nicht für die Hellphasen....

Liebe Grüße und bis bald....


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Der ist auf Rügen und hat am Wochenende fast 3000 gemacht....ok ok...schön verteilt auf 3 Touren und 150 km....aber immerhin....






Bravo



Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hab noch keinen Plan für´s Wochenende...jedenfalls nicht für die Hellphasen....


Gut...die Hellphasen reichen mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie schön
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wärs denn mit Samstag und Montag um 12:00 Uhr ? Im 7GB ?


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Samstag und Montag um 12:00 Uhr ? Im 7GB ?


Hatte einen der Nachmittage für RR mit meiner 24-h-Rad-am-Ring-Partnerin angedacht.
Ich bin für Samstag MTB (1000 HM selbstredend), passt das bei Dir? 
7Gebirge passt gut, weil ich ja Berge fahren will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Und heute? Mein Anrufbeantworter hat da was geflüstert??? War das 18:30oder 19:30 ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hatte einen der Nachmittage für RR mit meiner 24-h-Rad-am-Ring-Partnerin angedacht.
> *Ich bin für Samstag MTB (1000 HM selbstredend), passt das bei Dir? *
> *7Gebirge passt gut, weil ich ja Berge fahren will*
> 
> ...



Hmmm wieeee schnell ist den das Tempooooo


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hatte einen der Nachmittage für RR mit meiner 24-h-Rad-am-Ring-Partnerin angedacht.
> Ich bin für Samstag MTB (1000 HM selbstredend), passt das bei Dir?
> 7Gebirge passt gut, weil ich ja Berge fahren will
> 
> ...



*Gut, dann am Samstag 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental!

Und heute um 18:30 Uhr*


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm wieeee schnell ist den das Tempooooo


Du kennst mich doch...oder hab ich Dich je abgehängt? 
Und Lissy ist es gewohnt zu warten
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nur Mut...wir wolln doch nur spieln!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du kennst mich doch...oder hab ich Dich je abgehängt?
> Und Lissy ist es gewohnt zu warten
> 
> 
> ...



ich schau mal,  wo ist Treffpunkt ?( Aber bei Regen fahre ich nicht )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ich schau mal,  wo ist Treffpunkt ?( Aber bei Regen fahre ich nicht )


...


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Gut, dann am Samstag 12:00 Uhr Nachtigallental!*


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juni 2009)

Karin & Lissy wie kann ich euch nur danken

Ich war sehr schön mit euch.




Mal ging es gerade 




mal schnell ( bergab ) 




die habe ich auch gesehen 




aber es ging auch bergauf 




gerne wieder


----------



## joscho (1. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin & Lissy wie kann ich euch nur danken
> 
> Ich war sehr schön mit euch.



Ach, jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel. Du bist auch alleine schön


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juni 2009)

Mädels, hat wer Lust Freitag nachmittag ab 17:00 Uhr was zu fahren?
Und wie schaut es mit Samstag früh aus ab 10:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin & Lissy wie kann ich euch nur danken
> 
> *ES* war sehr schön mit euch.
> 
> ...





joscho schrieb:


> Ach, jetzt stell mal Dein Licht nicht unter den Scheffel. Du bist auch alleine schön



Na wieder mal zu schnell geschrieben 

*ES* war sehr schön mit euch !!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, hat wer Lust Freitag nachmittag ab 17:00 Uhr was zu fahren?
> Und wie schaut es mit Samstag früh aus ab 10:00 Uhr.



*mmh... Freitag 17:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Ich könnte frühestens 18:15 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein.

Samstag kann ich - wo möchtest Du 

Und was machen eigentlich Herr und Frau P - Huhu... seid Ihr wieder im Lande?*


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin & Lissy wie kann ich euch nur danken
> 
> gerne wieder



* 

... Team III nimmt Milchkaffee - ich Radler 

... na dann am Samstag  *


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *
> 
> ... Team III nimmt Milchkaffee - ich Radler
> 
> ... na dann am Samstag  *



geht nicht muss arbeiten  
Ich dachte du magst Wein


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *mmh... Freitag 17:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Ich könnte frühestens 18:15 Uhr am Nachtigallental sein.
> 
> Samstag kann ich - wo möchtest Du
> 
> Und was machen eigentlich Herr und Frau P - Huhu... seid Ihr wieder im Lande?*


Wäre Samstag 10:00 Uhr Nachtigallental ok? Wenn es Dich nicht langweilt, würde ich gerne nochmal die 1000 voll machen  Das geht im 7Gebirge ja zügig und Samstag vormittag ist es ja nicht voll!
Ja Familie P? Ich werde mal anrufen!


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juni 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> geht nicht muss arbeiten
> Ich dachte du magst Wein



Alles zu seiner Zeit  nach dem Radeln ist Radler angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prophet07 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo Zusammen....

liebe Grüße vom Gardasee....hab schon jede Menge Bilder online...

Hoffe es geht Euch allen gut...

Bis bald


----------



## soka70 (11. Juni 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen....
> 
> liebe Grüße vom Gardasee....hab schon jede Menge Bilder online...
> 
> ...



.... alles bestens! Bei dir auch?

Wann biste denn wieder im Lande?

Hab` noch ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## Prophet07 (11. Juni 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... alles bestens! Bei dir auch?
> 
> Wann biste denn wieder im Lande?
> 
> Hab` noch ganz viel Spaß!



Klar...alles bestens bei mir...

Sind heute die große Tour gefahren...66 km und 2400 hm...*stöhn*
Soooo gut hat mir mein Bier noch nie geschmeckt 

Am Samstag komm ich wieder zurück...gerade rechtzeitig zur Ü30 in Bonn...*lach*

Wer kommt mit ??

LG Dieter


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juni 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Klar...alles bestens bei mir...
> 
> Sind heute die große Tour gefahren...66 km und 2400 hm...*stöhn*
> Soooo gut hat mir mein Bier noch nie geschmeckt
> ...



 Karin, Iris und ich (event. auch Thomas)
Kannst Du mit den dicken Beinen noch tanzen?


----------



## Prophet07 (11. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> .....Kannst Du mit den dicken Beinen noch tanzen?



Frag mich das am Samstag Abend


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Juni 2009)

Interessiert es jemand ???  Die Baskets stehen im Finale


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Interessiert es jemand ???  Die Baskets stehen im Finale



Jup,
nochmal schwein gehabt, nach den beiden Spielen vorher hätte ich da kein Geld mehr darauf gesetzt 

Was anderes: 

Jemand heute Lust, eine entspannte Tour durchs südliche 7G zu starten? So ab 13.30 Uhr?

Endet auch im Biergarten, also Versorgung mit Kaltgetränken garantiert 

Dann kurz bei mir melden...

Ansonsten schönes WE!
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2009)

Ruhig hier geworden, Mädels...so bleibt es auch:
Wir (Lissy&Karin) verkrümmeln uns mit TTL in die Berge zum Höhentraining.
Viel Spaß den daheimgebliebenen!


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Kannst Du mit den dicken Beinen noch tanzen?


Konnte er !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juni 2009)

*Wieder daaa ..... *


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Wieder daaa ..... *



*Du bist zu spät *

​
hoffe ihr hattet super viel Spaß

liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Juni 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> *Du bist zu spät *
> 
> ​
> hoffe ihr hattet super viel Spaß
> ...



  und wie .... im Album sind die ersten Bilder


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und wie .... im Album sind die ersten Bilder



Schöne Fotos 
........ ihr hattet super Wetter  und so wie es aussieht eine sehr gelungene Tour


----------



## sibby08 (27. Juni 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> und wie .... im Album sind die ersten Bilder


*Neid* Da blutet einem ja das Herz .


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2009)

Herzlich willkommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2009)

*Hallo Mädels und Quotenjungs,
wie siehts aus am Samstag? Wann und wo fahren wir? *


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Hallo Mädels und Quotenjungs,
> wie siehts aus am Samstag? Wann und wo fahren wir? *


Ich kann, wenn das Füsslein abschwillt, besser nachmittags...


----------



## Prophet07 (1. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich kann, wenn das Füsslein abschwillt, besser nachmittags...




Na dann gute und schnelle Besserung 

nachmittags sieht bei mir auch besser aus....


----------



## soka70 (2. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Hallo Mädels und Quotenjungs,
> wie siehts aus am Samstag? Wann und wo fahren wir? *




... bin ab Samstag wech.....

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und ne schöne Tour! Melde mich, wenn ich wieder im Lande bin, habe ja nun viiiieeeellll Zeit


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Na dann gute und schnelle Besserung
> 
> nachmittags sieht bei mir auch besser aus....



Unkraut vergeht nicht!
Wie wäre es mit einer Samstagnachmittagsrunde...Talsperre war ich lange nicht. Obwohl...BREMSEN?!?


----------



## Prophet07 (2. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Unkraut vergeht nicht!
> Wie wäre es mit einer Samstagnachmittagsrunde...Talsperre war ich lange nicht. Obwohl...BREMSEN?!?




Das hört sich gut an...Bremsen sind kein Problem, die fliegen maximal 30 kmh


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht sind wir mit dabei, muß ich aber erst noch abklären.


----------



## Frau P (2. Juli 2009)

Bin in Leipzig, Vaterbesuch....

wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, demnächst auch noch irgendwelche Berge hochzukommen, habe schon überlegt, beim Alpencross Begleitfahrzeug zu machen....


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Bin in Leipzig, Vaterbesuch....
> 
> wünsche Euch viel Spaß und hoffe, demnächst auch noch irgendwelche Berge hochzukommen, habe schon überlegt, beim Alpencross Begleitfahrzeug zu machen....



Na, dann hätten wir ja 2 Begleitfahrzeuge und Lissy schicken wir 3 mal drüber, macht die auf der linken Pobacke.

Muss für Samstag auch canceln...es ist zu heiß den Hund auf der Fähre zu lassen, da hab ich Hundedienst...mit an und Abreise wird es zu lang sie alleine zu lassen. Sollte das Wetter kühler werden, komme ich spontan dazu.
Werde aber für 2h die dünnen Reifen strapazieren.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Unkraut vergeht nicht!
> Wie wäre es mit einer Samstagnachmittagsrunde...Talsperre war ich lange nicht. Obwohl...BREMSEN?!?



Ooh, ich hatte auf ein bisschen 7GB gehofft! Na - schau ich mal was so im LMB steht.

Und Mädels, wir haben noch 2 Monate Zeit zum Konditionbunkern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ooh, ich hatte auf ein bisschen 7GB gehofft! Na - schau ich mal was so im LMB steht.
> 
> Und Mädels, wir haben noch 2 Monate Zeit zum Konditionbunkern ...


Naja, wenn 7Gebirge dann Sa vormittags. (11:00) Torsten arbeitet erst ab 12:30...da könnte ich bis 13:30 biken und dann den Hund sitten. Ich klär das mal ab.


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Naja, wenn 7Gebirge dann Sa vormittags. (11:00) Torsten arbeitet erst ab 12:30...da könnte ich bis 13:30 biken und dann den Hund sitten. Ich klär das mal ab.



Dann am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr im Nachtigallental. Wer mit möchte - einfach dasein  
- Guide gibts nicht
- planloses rauf und runter, hin und her, WAB und Trails
- ....


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr im Nachtigallental. Wer mit möchte - einfach dasein
> - Guide gibts nicht
> - planloses rauf und runter, hin und her, WAB und Trails


Planlos ...rauf und runter und in Magenta...genau meins...bin dabei.


----------



## Schnucki (4. Juli 2009)

Hi,
bin zwar nicht mehr neu hier, aber schon länger nicht mehr im Forum aktiv gewesen.
Würde gerne heute bei der Runde um 11 Uhr 7G dabei sein.
Steht der kleine Ausflug noch?
Woran erkenne ich Euch?
LG
Sandra


----------



## Frau P (4. Juli 2009)

Sorry falscher User

 Hallo zusammen,

ah so ist das, OIK dann machen wir mal einen Chekdrive.....
 
Ich wäre dabei und bringe die Knipse mit. Bitte bitte schöne helle Sachen anziehen, dann schaffen wir es vielleicht in den KBU Kalender.

Bitte schaut mal alle beim KBU Kalender Abstimmung vor bei, da ist es ziemlich knapp,ich selbst habe natürlich nicht für Bild 1 gestimmt. Aber insgeheim ist es mein Favorit.

Also 11:Uhr an der Fähre, wie wäre es mit 1000Hm 50km, zwischendurch kann natürlich ausgestiegen werden, wegen dem Hund natürlich.

Gruss Jens


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juli 2009)

Schnucki schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin zwar nicht mehr neu hier, aber schon länger nicht mehr im Forum aktiv gewesen.
> Würde gerne heute bei der Runde um 11 Uhr 7G dabei sein.
> Steht der kleine Ausflug noch?
> ...



Hallo Sandra,

ja klar, um 11 Uhr in Königswinter - Eingang zum Nachtigallental! 
Woran erkennt man uns ??? Kurze Hosen, buntes Irgendwas drüber, ein Eierbecher auf dem Kopf.  Wahrscheinlich 4 FahrerInnen. 
Wäre schön.


@Jens: Nicht an der Fähre, sondern Nachtigallental!!! Verfahr Dich nicht

Bis später


----------



## B..G.M... (4. Juli 2009)

....sieht ein bissl danach aus, als würde Frau P gerade versuchen, die bremshebel zu verbiegen....hihi.


----------



## Schnucki (4. Juli 2009)

Soo...ich bin wieder daheim und auch satt und zufrieden. Das Stück der Tour, das ich miterleben durfte hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und mit gezeigt, dass ich unbedingt mehr Haarnadelkurven üben muss :-D...
Ganz herzlichen Dank für die schönen Trails... ich liebe das 7G


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2009)

Hi Mädels,
jemand Lust hier mit zu fahren?
Lissy, warmfahren für den PottCross?
Startzeit am Samstag? Komme mit dem Rad! Torsten hat früh, bin eh wach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (13. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> jemand Lust hier mit zu fahren?
> Lissy, warmfahren für den PottCross?
> Startzeit am Samstag? Komme mit dem Rad! Torsten hat früh, bin eh wach!



*Ich kann leider nicht. Hab mich mit Bernd zum Techniktraining verabredet .... Serpentinen üben ...  

Um 6:30 Uhr ist Treffen bei K. Also um 6:00 Uhr bei mir!? Oh Gott, so früh...

*


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Ich kann leider nicht. Hab mich mit Bernd zum Techniktraining verabredet .... Serpentinen üben ...
> 
> Um 6:30 Uhr ist Treffen bei K. Also um 6:00 Uhr bei mir!? Oh Gott, so früh...
> 
> *


Dann muss ich ja schon um 05:00 los...Oh Gott, so früh...
Nein, nein ich will das ja so!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Ich kann leider nicht. Hab mich mit Bernd zum Techniktraining verabredet .... Serpentinen üben ...
> 
> Um 6:30 Uhr ist Treffen bei K. Also um 6:00 Uhr bei mir!? Oh Gott, so früh...
> 
> *



Hört sich interessant an gibt es da ein LMB


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> jemand Lust hier mit zu fahren?
> Lissy, warmfahren für den PottCross?
> Startzeit am Samstag? Komme mit dem Rad! Torsten hat früh, bin eh wach!



Aber ein Junge führt die Truppe an  
Würde gerne mal wieder auch da fahren aber im Moment geht gar nichts 
Kondi/Lust = Fast Null 
Wetter = grrrrrrr
Arbeit = viel zu viel


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an gibt es da ein LMB



*Neeeee, da lass ich mir doch nicht auf die Reifen gucken. Ich bin schon kribbelig genug, wenn so eine "Kurve" kommt.*


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Neeeee, da lass ich mir doch nicht auf die Reifen gucken. Ich bin schon kribbelig genug, wenn so eine "Kurve" kommt.*



Schade ein bisschen kucken wird doch erlaubt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (13. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> jemand Lust hier mit zu fahren?
> Lissy, warmfahren für den PottCross?
> Startzeit am Samstag? Komme mit dem Rad! Torsten hat früh, bin eh wach!



Ist mir leider unter der Woche zu viel Aufwand, Rad verladen usw...


----------



## wollschwein (13. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Ich kann leider nicht. Hab mich mit Bernd zum Techniktraining verabredet .... Serpentinen üben ...
> 
> Um 6:30 Uhr ist Treffen bei K. Also um 6:00 Uhr bei mir!? Oh Gott, so früh...
> 
> *



techniktraining? klingt gut für mein frauchen, wo isn das?
falls noch wer mitkommen darf


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Ist mir leider unter der Woche zu viel Aufwand, Rad verladen usw...


Kann ich gut vestehen...bin ja auch eine Vorderhaustürelosfahrerin geworden...spart Zeit.


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Juli 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> techniktraining? klingt gut für mein frauchen, wo isn das?
> falls noch wer mitkommen darf



Hat sich erledigt  
Hab mir durch einen Insektenstich am Wochenende eine beginnende Blutvergiftung zugezogen und darf nun Antibiotikum nehmen. Also nix Sport  bzw. nur ein bisserl GA damit ich beim Pottcross zu Potte komme.


----------



## wollschwein (14. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt
> Hab mir durch einen Insektenstich am Wochenende eine beginnende Blutvergiftung zugezogen und darf nun Antibiotikum nehmen. Also nix Sport  bzw. nur ein bisserl GA damit ich beim Pottcross zu Potte komme.



oh,das klingt garnicht nett.
dann mal gute besserung und baldige genesung


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt
> Hab mir durch einen Insektenstich am Wochenende eine beginnende Blutvergiftung zugezogen und darf nun Antibiotikum nehmen. Also nix Sport  bzw. nur ein bisserl GA damit ich beim Pottcross zu Potte komme.







Der Pottcross ist doch Test für den AlpenX...bis dahin setz ich Dich unter Quarantäne. Sonst beißt dich noch was schlimmeres vorher!


----------



## Eifelwolf (14. Juli 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt
> Hab mir durch einen Insektenstich am Wochenende eine beginnende Blutvergiftung zugezogen und darf nun Antibiotikum nehmen. Also nix Sport  bzw. nur ein bisserl GA damit ich beim Pottcross zu Potte komme.


 
TT-Sommerfest...? Kann ja nur ein Bienenstich vom reichhaltigen Buffet gewesen sein. Oder war es die gemeine, staatenbildende Ahr-Meise...? Wie auch immer, Du trägst jetzt einen Ahreifelvirus in Dir. Vorsicht, Suchtgefahr !

Gute Besserung, und wenn es auch noch soooo schwerfällt: Jetzt ist "Schonen" angesagt .


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2009)

Hey Sonja...der Rest war ja mit dabei,

drei von uns waren am We sehr fleißig.
Eine trotz gerade abgeklungener Blutvergiftung, eine, die nächstes Jahr die Räder rosten läßt und eine mit Schlammphobie.
Jens hat uns zum RuhrpottX gerufen und wir sind gefolgt, ohne die Folgen zu bedenken.
Ein Highlight...Klaus war endlich mal wieder mit dabei!
Noch eins...tolle Landschaft, tolle Trails, tolle Strecke.
Samstag 1503 Hm, 70 km in 7h und Sonntag 766 Hm, 47 km in 4:40 (die Abrecher-Variante)
Das ganze mal bei trockenem Wetter, könnte ich mir Vorstellen...nächstes Jahr?
Danke fürs Guiding und Organisation der Familie P, alles was Ihr organisiert habt war top! Und das Wetter, ach, es hätte auch noch schlechter sein können.
Ich habe mich jedoch noch nie so alt gefühlt wie ich bin... bis Samstag abend. Frau lernt ja nicht aus
Das wir nach dieser Aktion immer noch zusammen über die Alpen wollen, oder gerade deshalb: Ich freu mich drauf und weiß jetzt wir packen das!
Freu mich auf Bericht und Bilder!
Was ist mit Dir Sonja, September schon was vor?


----------



## soka70 (20. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hey Sonja...der Rest war ja mit dabei,
> 
> drei von uns waren am We sehr fleißig.
> Eine trotz gerade abgeklungener Blutvergiftung, eine, die nächstes Jahr die Räder rosten läßt und eine mit Schlammphobie.
> ...



[email protected]:Klasse Leistung, Respekt!!!!!

Also im September muss ich arbeiten, da gibt`s keine Ferien....

Aber: Wie schauts aus mit morgen Abend in der Sieglinde? Mirko singt bei lecker Bierchen.... 

Wochenende biken? Ist irgendwas in der Planung? Ich weiß, dauert noch was, falls jemand vorher mal fahren möchte, sagt an, ich hab` Zeit!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (21. Juli 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... Aber: Wie schauts aus mit morgen Abend in der Sieglinde? Mirko singt bei lecker Bierchen....


 
Danke für den Tipp! 
Vielleicht kommen wir heute abend auch mal auf ein oder zwei Bierchen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wochenende biken? Ist irgendwas in der Planung? Ich weiß, dauert noch was, falls jemand vorher mal fahren möchte, sagt an, ich hab` Zeit!!!!


Ich arbeite und Torsten hat frei. Da verbringe ich die arbeitsfreie Zeit lieber mit ihm, sorry. Aber ich werde es aufmerksam verfolgen, was ihr treibt und eventuell spontan dazustoßen!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Juli 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Vielleicht kommen wir heute abend auch mal auf ein oder zwei Bierchen vorbei.


Gleiches gilt evtl. auch für uns.


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2009)

Hier ging der offizielle Track des Pottcross durch. Da dürfte so gut wie keiner durch...behördlich verordnet.
Und damit auch die doofen Biker nicht dauernd da lang rollen, malten die Anwohner gleich noch ein Verbotsschild



Der Pott ist nicht nur erstaunlich grün, auch Künstler bringt er hervor!


----------



## Tazz (23. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hier ging der offizielle Track des Pottcross durch. Da dürfte so gut wie keiner durch...behördlich verordnet.
> Und damit auch die doofen Biker nicht dauernd da lang rollen, malten die Anwohner gleich noch ein Verbotsschild
> 
> 
> ...



*
Nein das ist ja wohl cool ..........


*
Ihr seit aber nicht verprügelt worden , als ihr genau dort lang mußtet ?

Liebe Grüße
Renate


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2009)

Tazz schrieb:


> ...Ihr seit aber nicht verprügelt worden , als ihr genau dort lang mußtet ?...


Nein, wir hatten ja ein Anliegen, nämlich da durch zu fahren...Anlieger...also vollkommen legal!
Im Gegenteil! Die wenigen Eingebohrenen, die wir im *Wald* trafen, gaben solche Hinweise: "Nach Dortmund gehts da lang"!


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo Mädels und crossende Jungs,

meine Pottcross-Fotos


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2009)

*Hallo Mädels,

nach 23 Runden auf dünnen Reifen im Team LaKaGeSt, für die wir 23:05:50.09 brauchten, haben wir uns Platz 298 von 476 erkämpft. Es war ein tolles Team!!!
Nein, ich habe nicht geschoben, auch nicht zur hohen Acht hoch, und bin sogar nachts zwei Runden gefahren. Leider habe ich die magischge 60 min nicht unterfahren, aber mit 1:03:03 bin ich auch glücklich und fertig...Eine Woche kein Rad...mindestens.
Danke für den vielen Besuch bei uns...das war sehr motivierend!!

Jetzt habe ich wirklich keine Angst mehr vorm AlpenX...ist ja lächerlich

Unser logistisches Partnerteam Aixzellenz Team  hat in 23:32:35.00  57 MTB-Runden gefahren und Platz 20 bei den 4-Teams gemacht...Klassse!

Und ab ins Bett jetzt, bin am Ende, aber zufrieden!!!*


----------



## Prophet07 (2. August 2009)

bin stolz auf Dich


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nach 23 Runden auf dünnen Reifen im Team LaKaGeSt, für die wir 23:05:50.09 brauchten, haben wir uns Platz 298 von 476 erkämpft. Es war ein tolles Team!!!
> Nein, ich habe nicht geschoben, auch nicht zur hohen Acht hoch, und bin sogar nachts zwei Runden gefahren. Leider habe ich die magischge 60 min nicht unterfahren, aber mit 1:03:03 bin ich auch glücklich und fertig...Eine Woche kein Rad...mindestens.
> ...



Genau - wer die "Grüne Hölle" bezwingt - braucht die Alpen nicht zu fürchten 

Tolle Leistung - zum Vergleich: das Team DocTom and Friends mit Jan Ulrich kam auf Platz 202 ....  und Team RWE Power Team Garzweiler mit [email protected] auf Platz 247

Und die Stimmung erst, da kommt man auf den Geschmack. Und - nächstes Jahr wieder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Tolle Leistung - zum Vergleich: das Team DocTom and Friends mit Jan Ulrich kam auf Platz 202 ....


Ja, und wir hatten *nichts* eingeworfen, außer Nudeln, Nudeln, Nudeln...hab keinen Bock auf Nudeln mehr!



Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...  und Team RWE Power Team Garzweiler mit [email protected] auf Platz 247


Glückwunsch Klaus! Prima Leistung!




Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und die Stimmung erst, da kommt man auf den Geschmack. Und - nächstes Jahr wieder ?


Ja, Samstag ist ein toller Tag, beide Runden haben super Spaß gemacht. Das Wetter war toll, die Atmosphäre, wenn man Teilnehmer ist, sehr speziell. Ich habe so viel bekannte Gesichter getroffen. Doch die beiden Nachtrunden am Stück waren hart und auch die fünfte am Sonntag vormittag...danach hab ich erstmal unsere Teamcheffin verflucht, daß sie mich überedet hat.
Naja...nach dem Pottcross war ich fertiger am Montag! Eigentlich geht es mir gut...also mal sehen nächstes Jahr. Dann muss die 60 min-Grenze aber fallen!
Als reines Frauen-Team wäre die Platzierung unter 20 gewesen...es gab nur 11 . Aber natürlich haben unsere Männer mit 6 und 7 Runden auch mehr geleistet. Mal sehen. Wie wäre es mit einer Ü-40-Mädels-Gruppe, Lissy?


----------



## Prophet07 (4. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe vom 24.08 bis 11.09.09 Urlaub.
Noch jemand in der Zeit Urlaub und Lust was zu unternehmengerne auch Richtung Alpen oder Gardasee.vieleicht gibt es ja auch schon Pläne wo ich mich anschließen kann

Aber Erholsam soll es sein *lach*

Liebe Grüße Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vom 24.08 bis 11.09.09 Urlaubâ¦.
> Noch jemand in der Zeit Urlaub und Lust was zu unternehmenâ¦gerne auch Richtung Alpen oder Gardaseeâ¦.vieleicht gibt es ja auch schon PlÃ¤ne wo ich mich anschlieÃen kannâ¦
> ...


*Tja, fast unser Alpencross-Termin... Aber ...*


das wÃ¤re ja nicht erholsam
ist alles schon gebucht
ich wÃ¤re dabei


----------



## Prophet07 (4. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Tja, fast unser Alpencross-Termin... Aber ...*
> 
> 
> das wäre ja nicht erholsam
> ...



Ok...gehen wir es Rechnerich an....

1+2 spricht dagegen (Summe 3)
3 spricht dafür (Summe auch 3)

klares Unentschieden....und nu


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> Ok...gehen wir es Rechnerich an....
> 
> 1+2 spricht dagegen (Summe 3)
> 3 spricht dafür (Summe auch 3)
> ...


Wo hast Du den Rechnen gelernt 
Frei nach dem Motto, glaube keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast 
Fährst Du eigentlich Ski? dann versuchen wir es im Winter nochmal...


----------



## Prophet07 (4. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wo hast Du den Rechnen gelernt
> Frei nach dem Motto, glaube keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast
> Fährst Du eigentlich Ski? dann versuchen wir es im Winter nochmal...




ne....Ski ist nix für mich...fahre nur was wo auch Scheibenbremsen drann sind 

Aber wir schaffen das schon noch mal wieder....die Tour mit Merlin war klasse...LG und gut´s Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. August 2009)

Prophet07 schrieb:


> ne....Ski ist nix für mich...fahre nur was wo auch Scheibenbremsen drann sind
> Aber wir schaffen das schon noch mal wieder....die Tour mit Merlin war klasse...LG und gut´s Nächtle


Hatte ein Händie nicht im Blick, aber hätte eh nicht gewollt, da Torsten Urlaub hat. Wir haben extremrelaxing in der Rheinaue gemacht...ich war mit dem Rad dort, immerhin!


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2009)

Hallo, ganz schön ruhig hier...kein Wunder alles privatisieren intensivst 
Dennoch, Mädels und AlpenXer, wollten wir nicht am WE nochmal zusammen rollen. Am Samstag hätte ich Zeit uns Lust, jedoch kein Auto zum Transport des Rades. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo, ganz schön ruhig hier...kein Wunder alles privatisieren intensivst
> Dennoch, Mädels und AlpenXer, wollten wir nicht am WE nochmal zusammen rollen. Am Samstag hätte ich Zeit uns Lust, jedoch kein Auto zum Transport des Rades. Wie schauts aus?



Klar, Jens wollte doch am Samstag eine AlpenX-Ahr-Tour mit uns machen. Ich warte nur auf sein Startzeichen ...


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Klar, Jens wollte doch am Samstag eine AlpenX-Ahr-Tour mit uns machen. Ich warte nur auf sein Startzeichen ...


Aha...ja fehlt der Track, oder?
Könnten wir (mein blaues und ich) dann bei Dir mitfahren?
Alternativ geht da ja noch das 7Gebirge...
So gegen 18:00 sollte ich aber daheim sein...bin noch verabredet, wie es sich für Samstag abend gehört
LG
Karin


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Klar, Jens wollte doch am Samstag eine AlpenX-Ahr-Tour mit uns machen. Ich warte nur auf sein Startzeichen ...



Jup,
wenn ihr die Serpentinen vom Schrock und die anderen feinen Sachen gefahren (!) seid, dann seid ihr fit für die Alpen 

Viel Spaß dabei und nehmt euch ein wenig Zeit zum Üben, es lohnt sich...

greetz
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jup,
> wenn ihr die Serpentinen vom Schrock und die anderen feinen Sachen gefahren (!) seid, dann seid ihr fit für die Alpen
> 
> Viel Spaß dabei und nehmt euch ein wenig Zeit zum Üben, es lohnt sich...
> ...


Na, bei mir ist das eher Perlen vor die Säue... Übe-Situationen...da geht bei mir noch weniger, als bei einer Tour...egal mit den richtigen Leuten machts halt Spaß! Und Jens gibt ja nie auf


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aha...ja fehlt der Track, oder?
> Könnten wir (mein blaues und ich) dann bei Dir mitfahren?
> Alternativ geht da ja noch das 7Gebirge...
> So gegen 18:00 sollte ich aber daheim sein...bin noch verabredet, wie es sich für Samstag abend gehört
> ...



... mit etwas organisieren, bekomme ich die Mitfahrgelegenheit schon hin! Eventl. fährt ja auch Günter mit. 

Haaallloooo Jens!? Wie schauts aus am Samstag ???


----------



## püzz (13. August 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... mit etwas organisieren, bekomme ich die Mitfahrgelegenheit schon hin! Eventl. fährt ja auch Günter mit.
> 
> Haaallloooo Jens!? Wie schauts aus am Samstag ???



sagt mal ist *Pink* und *Brombeer* eigentlich hier Pflicht im Frauen-Thread.
Das gibt ja auf Dauer Augenkrebs


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Na ja, 
zumindest beim Zitieren kann man dem Wahn ein Limit setzen und die Farben anders wählen 

Bzgl. des Augenkrebses gebe ich dir recht, mir brennt es auch in den Augen beim Lesen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Conbey (14. August 2009)

So Carsten...du wolltest es ja so!!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8943

Natürlich sind alle anderen auch herzlichst eingeladen!!

Schöne Grüße!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Hey Conbey,
falscher Thread, um mich anzusprechen, oder???

Aber hab deine Mail ja erhalten 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Conbey,
> falscher Thread, um mich anzusprechen, oder???
> 
> 
> ...



Na weiß man´s


----------



## Kalinka (14. August 2009)

püzz schrieb:


> sagt mal ist *Pink* und *Brombeer* eigentlich hier Pflicht im Frauen-Thread.
> Das gibt ja auf Dauer Augenkrebs





sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> zumindest beim Zitieren kann man dem Wahn ein Limit setzen und die Farben anders wählen
> Bzgl. des Augenkrebses gebe ich dir recht, mir brennt es auch in den Augen beim Lesen...
> grüße
> sun909



Tja, es handelt sich doch bei jedem Forum, mehr oder weniger um eine Ansammlung von Selbstdarstellern...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich stell mich eben *Magenta* dar...Mir gefällst und drum mach ich es so!
Schadensersatz gibt es nicht von den Autorinnen. Lesen mit Sonnenbrille hilft aber. Ich seh beim Schreiben so aus:


----------



## Race4Hills (15. September 2009)

Wir sind wieder da!
hier das erste Bild. 

Für September 2009
AlpenCross2009
DÖSI Nr. 4 und DÖSI Nr. 5 LEBT






Biker:
Rote Laterne und RedKing
Lissy und Klaus
Foto: Race4Hills


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2009)

Hallo Dösi,
schönes Bild .
Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich erstmal ausgiebig Wiedersehen mit den meinen gefeiert habe und noch keine Bilder auf dem PC habe.
Viel Arbeit und Fortbildung, da habe ich Prioritäten gesetzt
Aber es zählen nicht die elektronischen Erinnerungen, sondern die im Herzen (das noch immer stolz geschwellt ist).
Schön war es mit Euch und natürlich dem Rest der Dösis und Halb-Dösis.


----------



## AnjaR (18. September 2009)

Tolles Bild!
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch.
Wo habt Ihr das denn aufgenommen?
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Frau P (18. September 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, es handelt sich doch bei jedem Forum, mehr oder weniger um eine Ansammlung von Selbstdarstellern...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creative Antwort - Ich glaube, Du bist die Richtige für einen AX-Bericht


----------



## Race4Hills (18. September 2009)

Icj kann ja noch einen drauflegen, Dösi Nr 5 Lebt 






Bis bald freu mich Euch wieder zusehen

LG Jens


----------



## Race4Hills (20. September 2009)

Vielleicht funktioniert dieser Link Besser.

Gruss Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Creative Antwort - Ich glaube, Du bist die Richtige für einen AX-Bericht


Allein die Lust fehlt mir, bin krank und muß trotzdem arbeiten, hatte Wochenenddienst...Akku leer!
Nach meiner Party vielleicht! Jens kannst Du da Deine Bilder mitbringen?!


----------



## soka70 (21. September 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Allein die Lust fehlt mir, bin krank und muß trotzdem arbeiten, hatte Wochenenddienst...Akku leer!
> Nach meiner Party vielleicht! Jens kannst Du da Deine Bilder mitbringen?!





Gute Besserung!!!! 

P.S. Kann dich gut verstehen, mich hat`s am WE auch hingerafft....


----------



## Prophet07 (21. September 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Allein die Lust fehlt mir, bin krank und muß trotzdem arbeiten, hatte Wochenenddienst...Akku leer!
> Nach meiner Party vielleicht! Jens kannst Du da Deine Bilder mitbringen?!




Auch von mir gute Besserung....!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. September 2009)

Die Arme Karin 








Gute Besserung


----------



## joscho (23. September 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!!!
> 
> P.S. Kann dich gut verstehen, mich hat`s am WE auch hingerafft....



Ach Gott, was ein Elend hier  Hatte gestern eine Wurzelspitzenresektion und möchte jetzt auch etwas Mitleid 
Sollen wir uns nicht Alle am Samstag hier gegenseitig unsere Krankengeschichten erzählen  Quasi Sieglinde als Wartezimmer


----------



## soka70 (23. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Gott, was ein Elend hier  Hatte gestern eine Wurzelspitzenresektion und möchte jetzt auch etwas Mitleid
> Sollen wir uns nicht Alle am Samstag hier gegenseitig unsere Krankengeschichten erzählen  Quasi Sieglinde als Wartezimmer




Habe großes Mitleid..... ehrlich!!!!! 

Also falls ich wieder fit bin, muss ich Samstag (nach 4 verpassten Trainingseinheiten) unbedingt laufen, sorry! Danach zieht eine Freundin von mir um, da ihr aber zu so später Stunde startet (11 Uhr!) könntet ihr mich ja gerne per Handy verständigen, wenn ihr in der Sieglinde sitzt! Würde euch echt gerne mal wiedersehen!!!!

Also bis denne...

Und ich hoffe lieber Josche, deine Schmerzen sind auszuhalten, bist bestimmt ganz tapfer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. September 2009)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... da ihr aber zu so später Stunde startet (11 Uhr!) könntet ihr mich ja gerne per Handy verständigen, wenn ihr in der Sieglinde sitzt! Würde euch echt gerne mal wiedersehen!!!!


Wir werden uns melden  Endlich mal wieder gemeinsam einen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 schlürfen.



> Und ich hoffe lieber Josche, deine Schmerzen sind auszuhalten, bist bestimmt ganz tapfer!



Bin ich  Brauche ich aber nicht - ich habe überhaupt keine Schmerzen, nur eine kleine Schwellung. Und das auch ohne Drogen.


----------



## Race4Hills (25. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen, zurück vom AlpenCross 2009 Die DÖSI s 
Karin Lissy Ines Klaus und Jens.
DÖSI steht für DeutschlandÖsterreichSchweizItalien

Hier findet Ihr eine kleine DiaShow.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Paritzsch/AX2009#slideshow/5380949340050896050






das war ein kleiner Vorgeschmack.

Gute Nacht 

Lg Jens


----------



## Miss Neandertal (6. Oktober 2009)

Whau,

schöne Fotos hast du da gemacht, Jens!!

P.S. schaut mal in eure PNs rein 

Liebe Grüße

Annette 

Ach ja, und Glückwunsch an die Alpencrosserinnen! Tolle Leistung! Kenne die Strecke von 2007.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo die Damen!!!

Wie ihr bestimmt schon mitbekommen habt, suchen wir für das Spass-Team beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg noch zwei Frauen bei den TT-lern. wer hätte denn Lust dabei zu sein???

Grüße Micha


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2009)

Hallo Mädels,

nichts mehr los hier? Wie schauts aus mit einer November-Blues-Tour nächstes Wochenende? Karin hol Dein Bike aus dem Keller, der Staub vom AlpenX wird dann mit einer Matschschicht abgedeckt


----------



## soka70 (2. November 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> nichts mehr los hier? Wie schauts aus mit einer November-Blues-Tour nächstes Wochenende? Karin hol Dein Bike aus dem Keller, der Staub vom AlpenX wird dann mit einer Matschschicht abgedeckt



Hi Lissy & @ all:

Ja, lass uns nochmal gemeinsam biken, allerdings kann ich das nächste WE nicht (soll eh doofes Wetter geben). So nen nettes, geselliges, langsames, Hm-armes Ründchen... für Reha, Wiedereinsteiger und so weiter 

Lg Sonja

P.S. TendenziellBergab


----------



## Frau P (2. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde auch gern wieder mit Euch, kann aber am kommenden WE nicht....


----------



## Kalinka (3. November 2009)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde auch gern wieder mit Euch, kann aber am kommenden WE nicht....


Ja, gerne mal wieder. Ich bin die große, mit den langen braunen Haaren, die so selten auf dem babyblauen Bike sitzt.
Am diesem WE arbeite ich jedoch... und es ist schlechtes Wetter...und es ist so früh dunkel...und es ist Winter... und ich bin dauernd unterwegs...
*Schwer unmotiviert!!!
HILFE, Mädels!!!!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, gerne mal wieder. Ich bin die große, mit den langen braunen Haaren, die so selten auf dem babyblauen Bike sitzt.
> Am diesem WE arbeite ich jedoch... und es ist schlechtes Wetter...und es ist so früh dunkel...und es ist Winter... und ich bin dauernd unterwegs...
> *Schwer unmotiviert!!!
> HILFE, Mädels!!!!*
> ...



...und jetzt musst Du nur noch (!!!) Deinen Schweinehund bezwingen. 
Das ist auch gar nicht so schwer    .... aber nicht an dem nächsten Wochenende 
- da können alle nicht (so ein Glück )


----------



## AnjaR (3. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen und Euch kennenlernen. Leider kann ich aber dieses WE nicht. Was und wie fahrt Ihr denn so? Evtl. würde ich dann noch eine Freundin mitbringen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. November 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...und jetzt musst Du nur noch (!!!) Deinen Schweinehund bezwingen.
> Das ist auch gar nicht so schwer    .... aber nicht an dem nächsten Wochenende
> - da können alle nicht (so ein Glück )





			
				Kalinkas Geschwätz schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe die grüne Hölle bezwungen...und der AlpenX war auch garnicht so schwer!!!



Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern ...
Sollte ich mal wieder die Signatur ändern???
ich habe die grüne Hölle bezwungen...und der AlpenX war auch garnicht so schwer!!! UND JETZT IST WINTER UND ICH FAHRE NICHT FAHRRAD!


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von Gestern ...
> Sollte ich mal wieder die Signatur ändern???
> ich habe die grüne Hölle bezwungen...und der AlpenX war auch garnicht so schwer!!! UND JETZT IST WINTER UND ICH FAHRE NICHT FAHRRAD!



Das ist aber nicht die Karin, die ich kenne. Woran mag das wol liegen


Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (4. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht die Karin, die ich kenne.
> Thomas


 Wenn kennt man schon... manche nicht mal sich selber.




Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Woran mag das wol liegen
> 
> Thomas


Privatleben, Fortbildung, Wetter, Umzugsüberlegungen... Das Leben  eben 
Du könntest mir den Winterfrust durch Holz-Sponsoring versüßen, gegen warme Mahlzeit selbstredend! Am besten verpackt in Bananenkartons...


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wenn kennt man schon... manche nicht mal sich selber.
> 
> 
> Privatleben, Fortbildung, Wetter, Umzugsüberlegungen... Das Leben  eben
> Du könntest mir den Winterfrust durch Holz-Sponsoring versüßen, gegen warme Mahlzeit selbstredend! Am besten verpackt in Bananenkartons...



Warte malHolz, da war doch was........!?!
Ah jetzt ja. Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen dem Grünen Frosch rübergebracht. Aber nicht alles(noch nicht) Dachte, Du wirst es nicht mehr brauchen, da Umzug. 


Thomas


----------



## Kalinka (5. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Warte malHolz, da war doch was........!?!
> Ah jetzt ja. Das habe ich vor ein paar Wochen dem Grünen Frosch rübergebracht. Aber nicht alles(noch nicht) Dachte, Du wirst es nicht mehr brauchen, da Umzug.
> 
> 
> Thomas


Ne, ja, doch. Ich brauch nur noch wenig, nur um die ersten kalten, dunklen Tage zu überstehen und damit es beim Packen und Ausmisten gemütlich ist.  
Deshalb sei es dem Frosch gegönnt!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, ja, doch. Ich brauch nur noch wenig, nur um die ersten kalten, dunklen Tage zu überstehen und damit es beim Packen und Ausmisten gemütlich ist.
> Deshalb sei es dem Frosch gegönnt!!



Sag Bescheid, wenn es mit packen los geht. Komm gerne helfen  Entlohnung: großer Milchkaffee


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid, wenn es mit packen los geht. Komm gerne helfen  Entlohnung: großer Milchkaffee


Erstmal nur ausmisten...eigentlich sollte frau alle zwei Jahre umziehen oder ausbrennen...wo kommt nur in so kurzer Zeit der ganze Krempel her???
Und die nicht ausgepackten Kisten im Keller vom letzten Umzug??? Warum stehen die da noch??? Eigentlich weiß ich doch, daß alles was frau wirklich braucht in einen Rucksack passt (und in den Schlafsack )
Also mein Winteralternativ-Programm ist AUSMISTEN...ist das ne alternative Sportart? Dann mach ich vielleicht doch beim Winterpokal mit, der ist bisher an mir unbemerkt vorbei geganngen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Erstmal nur ausmisten...eigentlich sollte frau alle zwei Jahre umziehen oder ausbrennen...wo kommt nur in so kurzer Zeit der ganze Krempel her???
> Und die nicht ausgepackten Kisten im Keller vom letzten Umzug??? Warum stehen die da noch??? Eigentlich weiß ich doch, daß alles was frau wirklich braucht in einen Rucksack passt (und in den Schlafsack )
> Also mein Winteralternativ-Programm ist AUSMISTEN...ist das ne alternative Sportart? Dann mach ich vielleicht doch beim Winterpokal mit, der ist bisher an mir unbemerkt vorbei geganngen.



Krempelansammlungen - frag ich mich auch. Nach 2 Jahren in meiner Wohnung wäre jetzt wohl ein Umzug fällig. Aber meine Ansprüche an eine Wohnung/Haus sind für mein Budget wohl zu hoch. Bis jetzt war noch nichts dabei.


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Krempelansammlungen - frag ich mich auch. Nach 2 Jahren in meiner Wohnung wäre jetzt wohl ein Umzug fällig. Aber meine Ansprüche an eine Wohnung/Haus sind für mein Budget wohl zu hoch. Bis jetzt war noch nichts dabei.



Das wird schon. 
Einfach bescheiden bleiben: Nur die nötigsten Dinge...Kamin, schöner Garten, Tageslichtbad, Gästetoilette, helle Räume, für die Räder nen großen Keller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (6. November 2009)

*...Platz für mind. drei große Kleiderschränke und fünf noch größere Schuhschränke mit elektronischem Inventarverzeichnis zwecks Beibehaltung des Überblicks... *


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. November 2009)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *...Platz für mind. drei große Kleiderschränke und fünf noch größere Schuhschränke mit elektronischem Inventarverzeichnis zwecks Beibehaltung des Überblicks... *



Stimmt. Irgendwo muß Frau ja die vielen Trikots, Rucksäcke, Handschuhe, kurze Radhosen, 3/4-Radhosen und MTB-Schuhe etc. ja unterbringen


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. November 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das wird schon.
> Einfach bescheiden bleiben: Nur die nötigsten Dinge...Kamin, schöner Garten, Tageslichtbad, Gästetoilette, helle Räume, für die Räder nen großen Keller...



Die ersten fünf gingen ja noch, aber mit nem großen Keller wird es schwierig. Da scheitern alle.


----------



## Prophet07 (19. November 2009)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Die ersten fünf gingen ja noch, aber mit nem großen Keller wird es schwierig. Da scheitern alle.




...das ist ja blöd...jetzt hab ich meine Hütte gerade vermietet...aber ich brauch meinen Keller ja auch selber 

Liebe Grüße
Dieter


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2010)

Wer sich noch an den verrückten *Stuart *erinnert... es hat ihn nicht lange gehalten in Manchester.
News von ihm für alle interessierten: hier

Damit steht mein nächstes Reise-Großprojekt...was für ein Land!!!


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2010)

Mein Gott, es lebt 
Sieht man Dich irgendwann mal wieder auf dem Rad? Vlt. Gewässerrunde Teil 2?

ciao...
joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheetah (19. Februar 2010)

Vom Yamuna zum Ganges?


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2010)

Egal, Hauptsache nachher grillen.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Mein Gott, es lebt
> Sieht man Dich irgendwann mal wieder auf dem Rad? Vlt. Gewässerrunde Teil 2?
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


Ja, und das Leben außerhalb des Forums ist echt gut!!! Hat mich ja auch keiner vermisst und wer, weiss mich zu finden.
Im Moment bin ich mit dem TTL-Chef Helmut, mit der Kamikaze-Laterne und ihrem privaten Skillehrer Günter in Obertauern.
ES WAR GEIL HEUTE!!! WETTER TOP! SCHNEE TOP! LEUTE TOP!


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2010)

Cheetah schrieb:


> Vom Yamuna zum Ganges?



Na, wen haben wir denn da? Da fragt frau sich, wer sich weniger mit Nichtigkeiten im Forum tummelt... Familie B. aus H. oder ich.
Geht es Euch gut?
Kommst Du mit zum Ganges?

...und hier ich schon wieder die Sonne im Anmarsch, um uns einen Traum-Skitag zu bescheren!


----------



## Montana (22. Februar 2010)

Na dann wünsche ich _"meinen"_ Alpinisten möglichst viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und eine gesunde Rückkehr. 

Gruß Guido (eigentlich hatten wir ja auch hier Schnee genug  )




Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, und das Leben außerhalb des Forums ist echt gut!!! Hat mich ja auch keiner vermisst und wer, weiss mich zu finden.
> Im Moment bin ich mit dem TTL-Chef Helmut, mit der Kamikaze-Laterne und ihrem privaten Skillehrer Günter in Obertauern.
> ES WAR GEIL HEUTE!!! WETTER TOP! SCHNEE TOP! LEUTE TOP!


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, wen haben wir denn da? Da fragt frau sich, wer sich weniger mit Nichtigkeiten im Forum tummelt... Familie B. aus H. oder ich.
> Geht es Euch gut?
> Kommst Du mit zum Ganges?
> 
> ...und hier ich schon wieder die Sonne im Anmarsch, um uns einen Traum-Skitag zu bescheren!



Na also, die MTB-Frauentreff lebt (wenn auch weit weg im Schnee auf Traumpisten...)

@ all: Wie wäre es denn mit einer lockeren alljährlichen Wiedereinstiegsrunde????

Vorschlag: Samstag, 06.März????


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Samstag, 06.März????



Wenn unsere allerliebste Außenstelle uns mal die Ehre gibt, dann komme ich natürlich 

Was wann wo?
Und sorg doch schon mal für schönes Wetter.

ciao...
joerg


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wenn unsere allerliebste Außenstelle uns mal die Ehre gibt, dann komme ich natürlich
> 
> joerg



... das ist ganz lieb von dir, aber mehr als eine gesellige, ruhige und flache Runde ab/bis Sieglinde kann ich mir derzeit ehrlichgesagt nicht vorstellen. Kannst dich gerne anschließen, falls du möchtest, das Wetter passt und es dir nicht zu langweilig ist. 

6. März war für die Skifahrer gedacht, die sind dann sicher wieder im Lande und haben die Bretter abgeschnallt. Könnte aber auch schon diesen Samstag ein Ründchen rollen.... 

Also falls du/oder jemand Lust und Zeit und keine Eile hat.... sacht was an, ich sollte dringend mal wieder was sinnvolles tun....


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Na also, die MTB-Frauentreff lebt (wenn auch weit weg im Schnee auf Traumpisten...)
> 
> @ all: Wie wäre es denn mit einer lockeren alljährlichen Wiedereinstiegsrunde????
> 
> Vorschlag: Samstag, 06.März????


SONJA!?!
Ja, 06. ginge, wenn ich mit der Arbeit fertig bin! So gegen 13:00?!?
Schnee- und matschfrei, aber bitte...achso und kein Regen selbstredend!!!
Wäre fein alle mal wieder zu sehen! Jens&Ines??? Familie B.??

.


----------



## soka70 (22. Februar 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> SONJA!?!
> Ja, 06. ginge, wenn ich mit der Arbeit fertig bin! So gegen 13:00?!?
> Schnee- und matschfrei, aber bitte...achso und kein Regen selbstredend!!!
> Wäre fein alle mal wieder zu sehen! Jens&Ines??? Familie B.??
> ...



Alles klar, bin dabei!!!! Allerdings werde ich am WE 06/07.03. autotechnisch nicht mobil sein, heißt also, dass wir uns entweder hier treffen oder mich irgendwer mitnimmt. Fam. B. oder Fam. P.?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2010)

Ach Sonja, mach Dir keinen Kopp. Gesselig ist super, ruhig prima, Sieglinde immer OK und mit Dir wird es mir doch nicht langweilig 
Also, lasst uns mal schauen, ob da nicht mal wieder eine richtige nette Truppe zusammen kommt


----------



## ultra2 (23. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin dabei!!!! Allerdings werde ich am WE 06/07.03. autotechnisch nicht mobil sein, heißt also, dass wir uns entweder hier treffen oder mich irgendwer mitnimmt. Fam. B. oder Fam. P.?????



Mir würde der 07. März besser passen. Also, vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt, Sonntag den 07. März 12.00h Sieglinde?


----------



## joscho (23. Februar 2010)

Ach ne, Sonntag geht (diesmal)  gar nicht


----------



## Kalinka (24. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir würde der 07. März besser passen. Also, vorausgesetzt das Wetter stimmt, Sonntag den 07. März 12.00h Sieglinde?



Jungs, bevor Ihr unsere Termine macht...
*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *für 2010 schon erneuert??


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jungs, bevor Ihr unsere Termine macht...
> *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *für 2010 schon erneuert??



Wenn Sonja einlädt, hat TEAM III eine Wildcard.


----------



## soka70 (24. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn Sonja einlädt, hat TEAM III eine Wildcard.




 geht klar, setze ich bei der Chefin durch.... 

Der 07.03. geht aber auch bei mir nicht, und die Sonne ist für den 06.03. natürlich schon bestellt und gebucht...

ABER: wie schaut es denn mit einem lockeren Einrollen für diesen Samstag (27.03.) aus????


----------



## joscho (24. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ABER: wie schaut es denn mit einem lockeren Einrollen für diesen Samstag (27.03.) aus????



Prinzipiell gerne, habe aber keine Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> ABER: wie schaut es denn mit einem lockeren Einrollen für diesen Samstag *(27.03.)* aus????



Liebelein, 
ich weiß nicht, was du getrunken hast, aber gib uns auch was davon ab 

schönen gruß


----------



## ultra2 (24. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> geht klar, setze ich bei der Chefin durch....
> 
> Der 07.03. geht aber auch bei mir nicht, und die Sonne ist für den 06.03. natürlich schon bestellt und gebucht...
> 
> ABER: wie schaut es denn mit einem lockeren Einrollen für diesen Samstag (27.03.) aus????



Du könntest entspannt hier mitrollen



flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Was macht ihr den am kommenden WE, ich und Wurzel fahren unsere Siegburg Runde.
> Das heißt man könnte sich ja mal treffen. z.B. Mittags in Siegburg. MC D. ??? Wahnbach Talsperrre?
> Ob SA oder SO ist gleich. ???



Wir sind noch eher planlos. Wenn überhaupt, dann auch nur Samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (26. Februar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du könntest entspannt hier mitrollen
> 
> 
> 
> Wir sind noch eher planlos. Wenn überhaupt, dann auch nur Samstag.




Pünktlich zum Wochenende regnet es, lt. SWR3 aber MORGEN (27.02. (Carsten, trinke natürlich nur Ramazzotti, weißt du doch!!!)) NICHT!!!!

Werde mich entspannt ab ca. 11 Uhr aufs bike schwingen, kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Merlin (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Sonja,

am Samstag 27.2. startet um 12:30 Uhr eine Wahnbachtalsperrentour ab Franzhäuschen unter der Führung von Stefan (wingover). Ziel: Langsam, leicht und locker, wurde eben auf dem Stammtisch erst beschlossen. Vielleicht magst du dich da anschließen? Einkehr in der Sieglinde zum Abschluss ist geplant.


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin ja nicht ganz die Sonja, aber darf ich mich eingeladen fühlen


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> am Samstag 27.2. startet um 12:30 Uhr eine Wahnbachtalsperrentour ab Franzhäuschen unter der Führung von Stefan (wingover). Ziel: Langsam, leicht und locker, wurde eben auf dem Stammtisch erst beschlossen. Vielleicht magst du dich da anschließen? Einkehr in der Sieglinde zum Abschluss ist geplant.



...ganz lieb von euch, aber ich kenne wingovers "leicht und locker" um die Wahnbachtalsperre  das traue ich mir einfach noch nicht zu und möchte euch durch evtl. Zusammenbrüche  lieber nicht aufhalten.

Rolle ne GA 1 Runde mit moderaten Puls hier und werde langsam aber sicher wieder fit für "langsam und leicht". Euch viel Spaß!!!

Joscho, schließe dich für mich oben an, ok??? Hoffe wir sehen uns nächsten Samstag, heute hat´s mit dem Wetter ja schon mal geklappt!


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

Ach Sonja, ich bin auch nicht fit. Im Zweifelsfall brechen wir ab und rollen in die Sieglinde  Komm, lass Dich überreden.


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ach Sonja, ich bin auch nicht fit. Im Zweifelsfrei brechen wir ab und rollen in die Sieglinde  Komm, lass Dich überreden.



Ach Jung, schau mal in deine WP-Punkte und in meine und vergleiche mal die Stunden auf dem Bike ... nee, dat wird nix!!!! Sorry.... 
Kannst auch gerne zu mir kommen und wir rollen ab hier und dann weißt du, was ich mit "meinem momentanen Tempo" meine... 

Muss noch was arbeiten (ja und das als Beamtin!) und dann wollte ich gegen 11 Uhr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Ines- (27. Februar 2010)

Alternativ können wir, bei vorraussichtlicher Trockenheit, was asphaltiges (wahrscheinlich) Richtung Rhein anbieten. Unsere momentane Planung am frühen Nachmittag. Natürlich auch GA1.


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach Jung, schau mal in deine WP-Punkte



WP? Was ist das? 



> Kannst auch gerne zu mir kommen und wir rollen ab hier und dann weißt du, was ich mit "meinem momentanen Tempo" meine...



Na gut, will ja auch nicht nerven. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das mit nächster Woche was wird und nicht das Wetter uns (wieder mal) ärgert.



> Muss noch was arbeiten (ja und das als Beamtin!) und dann wollte ich gegen 11 Uhr los...



Glaub mir, ich habe ja so viel Mitleid mit Dir  

Viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

-Ines- schrieb:


> Alternativ können wir, bei vorraussichtlicher Trockenheit, was asphaltiges (wahrscheinlich) Richtung Rhein anbieten. Unsere momentane Planung am frühen Nachmittag. Natürlich auch GA1.



Hi ihr Zwei, 
früher Nachmittag ist mir zu spät, möchte heute Nachmittag noch nach Euskirchen zum knutschen und knuddeln!!!

Wie schaut es mit nächsten Samstag aus???


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi ihr Zwei,
> früher Nachmittag ist mir zu spät, möchte heute Nachmittag noch nach Euskirchen zum knutschen und knuddeln!!!
> 
> Wie schaut es mit nächsten Samstag aus???



Dann aber zum radeln?


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Na gut, will ja auch nicht nerven. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das mit nächster Woche was wird und nicht das Wetter uns (wieder mal) ärgert.
> 
> Glaub mir, ich habe ja so viel Mitleid mit Dir
> 
> ...



Du kannst mich doch gar nicht nerven!!! und deinen Unterton im Wörtchen "Mitleid" habe ich durchaus wahrgenommen... 

Dir/euch auch viel Spaß heute...


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2010)

Jörg, klaro darfst du dich eingeladen fühlen. Ist halt gestern kurzfristig beschlossen worden, daher kein Termin.

Sonja, schade schade. Aber Giom und Petra fahren auch mit...Petra z.B. ist ein Jahr lang nicht mehr auf dem Rad gewesen. Da bist du also nicht so meilenweit weg, wie du glaubst.


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Dann aber zum radeln?




Joscho, wat glaubst du denn?!?!?!?!
Du hälst mich vom Arbeiten ab!!


----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Joscho, wat glaubst du denn?!?!?!?!



Ich will ja nur wissen, worauf ich mich einlasse 



> Du hälst mich vom Arbeiten ab!!



Mach ich gerne


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sonja, schade schade. Aber Giom und Petra fahren auch mit...Petra z.B. ist ein Jahr lang nicht mehr auf dem Rad gewesen. Da bist du also nicht so meilenweit weg, wie du glaubst.




... so werde ich nie fertig ...

Lieber Merlin, ich bleibe bei nächster Woche, kommst auch???


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich will ja nur wissen, worauf ich mich einlasse
> 
> 
> 
> Mach ich gerne




Schluss jetzt, werde ja ganz rot und mein Gutachten nicht fertig, will doch gleich biken und trainieren und wieder fit werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Februar 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Schluss jetzt, werde ja ganz rot



Glaub ich nicht.



> und mein Gutachten nicht fertig, will doch gleich biken und trainieren und wieder fit werden...



OK, bin jetzt still


----------



## Kalinka (1. März 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Na dann wünsche ich _"meinen"_ Alpinisten möglichst viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und eine gesunde Rückkehr.
> 
> Gruß Guido (eigentlich hatten wir ja auch hier Schnee genug  )



Mensch Guido, das hätte Dir gefallen. 
Bergauf immer mit dem Lift und bergrunter dank Schwerkraft. 
Sonst war das eigentlich wie im Königsforst nur höher und etwas mehr Schnee


----------



## Kalinka (1. März 2010)

hallo Mädels und Jungs mit Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung und/oder Wildcard,

ist jetzt der 06.03.2010 gesetzt? Uhrzeit? 13:00? Demokratisches Guiding?
Freu mich! Und hab Angst!


----------



## ultra2 (1. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> hallo Mädels und Jungs mit Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung und/oder Wildcard,
> 
> ist jetzt der 06.03.2010 gesetzt? Uhrzeit? 13:00? Demokratisches Guiding?
> Freu mich! Und hab Angst!



Mir wäre Start 12.00h lieber, da ich um 16.00h wieder weg muß.


----------



## soka70 (1. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Mir wäre Start 12.00h lieber, da ich um 16.00h wieder weg muß.





Hi, also ich bin um 12 Uhr startklar! Sieglinde?????


----------



## joscho (1. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, also ich bin um 12 Uhr startklar! Sieglinde?????



Tja, zunächst hat uns das Parken an der Sieglinde letzten Samstag auch nur Hektik und 120 hm gebracht - die Sieglinde hatte nämlich zu 
Dafür hat der Abschlußtrail dann aber wieder ein wenig entschädigt. 
Und da für Sa. kein richtig gutes Wetter angesagt ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die wieder keine Lust haben zu öffnen. Haben wir eine Alternative?

P.S.: 12:00 Uhr ist OK. Von mir aus auch 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kalinka (2. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> 12:00 Uhr ist OK. Von mir aus auch 11:00 Uhr.



*12:00 *kann ich schaffen, wenn ich früh mit dem Geld verdienen beginne...*11:00 geht nicht*!!!


----------



## soka70 (2. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *12:00 *kann ich schaffen, wenn ich früh mit dem Geld verdienen beginne...*11:00 geht nicht*!!!



Das wird jetzt aber kompliziert und kniffelig.... 

Also 12 Uhr, was machen wir dann mit Jens??? @ Ultra2: würdest du dann trotzdem den Weg Richtung Hennef antreten, oder lohnt es sich dann eher nicht?!?!?! 

Treffen: schlage der Einfachheitshalber den Hennefer Bahnhof vor, dort kann man parken und wir könnten anschließend im Wirtshaus je nachdem speisen und trinken.

Irgendwelche Alternativ-Vorschläge aus der Hennefer Ecke??


----------



## AnjaR (2. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
auch wenn ich noch niemanden von Euch kenne, würde ich mich gerne bei Eurer Tour am Samstag einklinken. Da mein Sohn einen Kletterschein-Lehrgang in Hennef besucht, wäre ich also eh schon vorort. Ich hoffe, es hat niemand was dagegen, wenn ich mitkomme. 
Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (2. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber kompliziert und kniffelig....
> 
> Also 12 Uhr, was machen wir dann mit Jens???



Sonja, er hat doch geschrieben, dass 12:00 Uhr passt  Also, mach Du es nicht kompliziert und sorge lieber für vernünftiges Wetter  Bei Schnee reise ich nicht an.


----------



## joscho (2. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> auch wenn ich noch niemanden von Euch kenne, würde ich mich gerne bei Eurer Tour am Samstag einklinken.



Du meinst "weil ich ich noch ...." 



> Ich hoffe, es hat niemand was dagegen, wenn ich mitkomme.



Natürlich nicht - wir kennen Dich ja auch nicht 

Bis Samstag
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (2. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt aber kompliziert und kniffelig....
> 
> Also 12 Uhr, was machen wir dann mit Jens??? @ Ultra2: würdest du dann trotzdem den Weg Richtung Hennef antreten, oder lohnt es sich dann eher nicht?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Von 12.00h bis 16.00h im Wirtshaus muß halt reichen.


----------



## Kalinka (3. März 2010)

So, ich fasse zusammen:

06.03.2010
12:00 Uhr
Bahnhof Hennef
Anja darf mit
Sonja sorgt für anständiges Wetter
Also, Demokratie hat was langwieriges, so ein Marschbefehl im LMB hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## AnjaR (3. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, ich fasse zusammen:
> 
> 06.03.2010
> 12:00 Uhr
> ...


----------



## joscho (4. März 2010)

Wo ich gerade die Vorhersage für morgen Abend/Samstag Vormittag höre; sollen wir schon mal über einen Alternativtermin nachdenken oder ist das feige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wo ich gerade die Vorhersage für morgen Abend/Samstag Vormittag höre; sollen wir schon mal über einen Alternativtermin nachdenken oder ist das feige


Meine Aternative heißt Bettruhe (natürlich erst nach der Arbeit)
Ich bin raus wegen *Fahrradfrühjahrssaisonstartboykotterkältungserreger*, den hab ich jedes Jahr um diese Zeit...was mach ich falsch??Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das Wetter ist so mies wie meine Laune


----------



## AnjaR (5. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Meine Aternative heißt Bettruhe (natürlich erst nach der Arbeit)
> Ich bin raus wegen *Fahrradfrühjahrssaisonstartboykotterkältungserreger*, den hab ich jedes Jahr um diese Zeit...was mach ich falsch??Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und das Wetter ist so mies wie meine Laune


 
Da hilft nur eins: Heißes Bad, eine Tasse Cappucino und ein gutes Buch.  Gute Bessereung!

@all:
Wie schaut´s denn mit morgen aus? Wer kommt denn bei einigermaßen brauchbarem Wetter? Da ich von Seelscheid komme, kenne ich mich nicht wirklich in der Hennefer Ecke aus. Es wäre also nett, wenn morgen bis ca. 10.30 Uhr hier mitgeteilt wird, ob die Tour stattfindet.


----------



## ultra2 (5. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da hilft nur eins: Heißes Bad, eine Tasse Cappucino und ein gutes Buch.  Gute Bessereung!
> 
> @all:
> Wie schaut´s denn mit morgen aus? Wer kommt denn bei einigermaßen brauchbarem Wetter? Da ich von Seelscheid komme, kenne ich mich nicht wirklich in der Hennefer Ecke aus. Es wäre also nett, wenn morgen bis ca. 10.30 Uhr hier mitgeteilt wird, ob die Tour stattfindet.



Ich denke mal TEAM III wird zumindest in Teilen erscheinen. Wobei derzeit mein Magen entweder aufs Wetter, oder auf das was ich ihm antue schlecht zu sprechen ist. Wenn morgen okay, also Wetter und Magen, bin ich dabei.


----------



## joscho (5. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal TEAM III wird zumindest in Teilen erscheinen.



Ich habe extra mein Rad ins Wohnzimmer gestellt damit es im Keller nicht so frieren muss. Ob ich es da morgen durch den eiskalten Matsch quäle ist sehr fraglich.
Na ja, mal morgen früh schauen wie Wetter und Laune sind.


----------



## soka70 (5. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe extra mein Rad ins Wohnzimmer gestellt damit es im Keller nicht so frieren muss. Ob ich es da morgen durch den eiskalten Matsch quäle ist sehr fraglich.
> Na ja, mal morgen früh schauen wie Wetter und Laune sind.



... so, nun bin ich auch daheim, hier "unten" in Hennef regnet es kalt und recht windig, in den höheren Lagen Hennefs bleibt der Schnee brav liegen... 

Also, schaun wir alle morgen mal raus und entscheiden spontan, ok???

Gutes nächtle......


----------



## joscho (6. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Gutes nächtle......



Ebenso...


----------



## AnjaR (6. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... so, nun bin ich auch daheim, hier "unten" in Hennef regnet es kalt und recht windig, in den höheren Lagen Hennefs bleibt der Schnee brav liegen...
> 
> Also, schaun wir alle morgen mal raus und entscheiden spontan, ok???
> 
> Gutes nächtle......


 
So, komme gerade vom Schneeschippen rein. Bei uns in Seelscheid hat´s locker 15 cm Neuschnee gegeben und es schneit immer noch. Wie sieht´s denn in Hennef aus? Kommt man da mit dem Rad durch? Als es letztens hier so stark geschneit hat, habe ich für ca. 2 km Strecke etwa eine Stunde gebraucht. 

Gruß Anja


----------



## ultra2 (6. März 2010)

Hier in Köln liegt so gut wie nix. Das das ausserhalb Kölns ganz anders aussehen kann, mußten wir in letzter Zeit häufiger leidvoll erfahren

Wenn nach mir geht, können wir die Sache verschieben. Habe keinen Bock mehr, bei dem Wetter.


----------



## AnjaR (6. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hier in Köln liegt so gut wie nix. Das das ausserhalb Kölns ganz anders aussehen kann, mußten wir in letzter Zeit häufiger leidvoll erfahren
> 
> Wenn nach mir geht, können wir die Sache verschieben. Habe keinen Bock mehr, bei dem Wetter.


 
Irgendwie will Petrus nicht, dass ich Euch mal kennenlerne. Jedes Mal lässt er Frau Holle wie verrückt die Kissen ausschlagen.
Auch ich hab bei den Verhältnissen keinen Bock mehr zu fahren. Nachdem ich heute schon über 30 min Schnee verschoben habe, reicht´s langsam.
ICH WILL ENDLICH FRÜHLING!!!! 
Hoffentlich können wir die Tour bald mal bei Sonne nachholen.
Solong, viel Spaß denen, die bei diesem weißen Zeug noch immer Freude haben. Ich werde mir eine nette DVD reinwerfen und auf´m Ergo GA1 fahren.


----------



## joscho (6. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hier in Köln liegt so gut wie nix.



Dafür, dass es eigentlich den ganzen Abend nur geregnet und nicht geschneit hat, liegt hier erstaunlich viel. 
Wirklich schade, aber bei den Bedingungen nehme ich mir lieber ein Buch und geh wieder ins Bett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Dafür, dass es eigentlich den ganzen Abend nur geregnet und nicht geschneit hat, liegt hier erstaunlich viel.
> Wirklich schade, aber bei den Bedingungen nehme ich mir lieber ein Buch und geh wieder ins Bett.




ok ok ok.... 

also verschieben und auf schönes Wetter warten, hier liegt ca. 5 cm Schnee und es ist von oben trocken. Vielleicht kann ich mich auch alleine aufraffen und nen Ründchen rollen. 

Ach, ab Mittwoch soll der Frühling kommen.... habt ihr nächsten Samstag schon was vor???? 

Allen ein schönes WE


----------



## AnjaR (6. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> habt ihr nächsten Samstag schon was vor????


 
Wäre schön, wenn wir die Tour auf Samstag dem 20.03. verschieben könnten. Nächsten Samstag bin ich den ganzen Tag mit meinen Turnerinnen zum Wettkampf

Anja


----------



## ultra2 (6. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ok ok ok....
> 
> also verschieben und auf schönes Wetter warten, hier liegt ca. 5 cm Schnee und es ist von oben trocken. Vielleicht kann ich mich auch alleine aufraffen und nen Ründchen rollen.
> 
> ...



Meine Rahmenbedingungen wären kommenden Samstag die gleichen. Also würde passen. Ebenso am 20.03. Halt solang die Saison noch läuft. Quasi noch bis zum 24.04.


----------



## joscho (6. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ok ok ok....
> 
> also verschieben und auf schönes Wetter warten, hier liegt ca. 5 cm Schnee und es ist von oben trocken. Vielleicht kann ich mich auch alleine aufraffen und nen Ründchen rollen.



Und wie war es?



> Ach, ab Mittwoch soll der Frühling kommen.... habt ihr nächsten Samstag schon was vor????



Mittwoch ist OK, Samstag auch. Sa., der 20. wird schwierig.

So, und nun ab in die Sonne.


----------



## soka70 (7. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Mittwoch ist OK, Samstag auch. Sa., der 20. wird schwierig.
> 
> So, und nun ab in die Sonne.




Donnerstag, Freitag sind OK!!!!! Samstag, 13.3. evtl. am Vormittag!
Am 20.03. bin ich bereits in den Bergen zu Austria (Skifreizeit mit meinen Schülern)!

Guten Start in eine sonnige Woche...


----------



## AnjaR (7. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Donnerstag, Freitag sind OK!!!!! Samstag, 13.3. evtl. am Vormittag!
> Am 20.03. bin ich bereits in den Bergen zu Austria (Skifreizeit mit meinen Schülern)!
> 
> Guten Start in eine sonnige Woche...


 
Freitag wär bei mir auch ok. Egal ob vormittags oder nachmittags.


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:
			
		

> Donnerstag, Freitag sind OK!!!!





AnjaR schrieb:


> Freitag wär bei mir auch ok. Egal ob vormittags oder nachmittags.




Sollen wir den Fred in den Lehrer-Treff umbenennen? Ihr habt ja Zeiten...


----------



## AnjaR (8. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sollen wir den Fred in den Lehrer-Treff umbenennen? Ihr habt ja Zeiten...


Na lieber nicht, denn dann darf ich hier nicht mehr mit machen.


----------



## soka70 (8. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Freitag wär bei mir auch ok. Egal ob vormittags oder nachmittags.



Hallo Anja, 
ich kann "nur" (Gruß an Tom!!!) nachmittags, auch schon so gegen 14 Uhr, wir können gerne fahren, habe nur gerade keine Transportmöglichkeit für mein Bike, könnten wir uns in Hennef treffen?

Joscho, kannste auch?????

@ Hennefer Ecke: wie schaut es denn so mit euch aus??? Irgendwann mal eine Tour zu arbeiternehmertauglichen Zeiten?!?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (8. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Joscho, kannste auch?????



Äh, wann jetzt  Freitag soll es regnen und wir sehen uns doch am Samstag, oder? Ich bleibe erst mal bei Mittwoch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Hennefer Ecke: wie schaut es denn so mit euch aus??? Irgendwann mal eine Tour zu arbeiternehmertauglichen Zeiten?!?!?!?!



Mitunter schon. Macht mal was unter Euch aus und ich schau mal wie es in unseren/meinen Zeitplan paßt.


----------



## AnjaR (8. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> ich kann "nur" (Gruß an Tom!!!) nachmittags, auch schon so gegen 14 Uhr, wir können gerne fahren, habe nur gerade keine Transportmöglichkeit für mein Bike, könnten wir uns in Hennef treffen?


 
Klar, kein Problem. Wie wär´s an der Sieglinde, die kenne ich. Einen anderen Treffpunkt müsstest du mir dann genauer erklären.


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2010)

Hab erkältungstechnisch fürs WE alles sportliche gecancelt. Vielleicht rolle ich mit dem RR ein wenig, wenn die Sonne warm scheint. Außerdem "will" ich auch Mittwoch zum Zahnarzt und ahne nicht Gutes. Naja, Zähne braucht man zum Radfahren ja eher selten.
Euch viel Spaß


----------



## AnjaR (9. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab erkältungstechnisch fürs WE alles sportliche gecancelt. Vielleicht rolle ich mit dem RR ein wenig, wenn die Sonne warm scheint. Außerdem "will" ich auch Mittwoch zum Zahnarzt und ahne nicht Gutes. Naja, Zähne braucht man zum Radfahren ja eher selten.
> Euch viel Spaß


Dann  morgen alles Gute beim Zahndoc und gute Besserung.


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, wann jetzt  Freitag soll es regnen und wir sehen uns doch am Samstag, oder? Ich bleibe erst mal bei Mittwoch.




Gut, kein Problem, ab wann haste Zeit??? Bin diese Woche, incl. WE noch mit dem Auto meines Freundes unterwegs, kann daher kein Fahrrad transportieren, müsstest in meine Richtung kommen....

Anja, kannst Du auch morgen???? Habe ebenfalls gehört/gesehen, dass es Freitag regnen soll....

Schlage so gegen 15 Uhr vor....

Joscho??
Anja??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (9. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Anja, kannst Du auch morgen???? Habe ebenfalls gehört/gesehen, dass es Freitag regnen soll....
> 
> Schlage so gegen 15 Uhr vor....
> 
> Anja??


 
Sorry, aber morgen geht nicht, da ich von 16 - 20 Uhr im Studio bin und dann noch eine Gruppe Bauch-Beine-Po bis um 21:30 Uhr habe.
Irgendwann wird´s wohl klappen. Villeicht regnet´s am Freitag ja nicht.


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Sorry, aber morgen geht nicht, da ich von 16 - 20 Uhr im Studio bin und dann noch eine Gruppe Bauch-Beine-Po bis um 21:30 Uhr habe.
> Irgendwann wird´s wohl klappen. Villeicht regnet´s am Freitag ja nicht.



Alles klar, würde Freitag auch gerne fahren, allerdings nicht in der Kombi Kälte und Regen!!! Dann verziehe ich mich lieber ins Studio und anschließend in die Sauna...

Warten wir`s mal ab... irgendwann klappts ganz bestimmt mit einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt!


----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> allerdings nicht in der Kombi Kälte und Regen!!! Dann verziehe ich mich lieber ins Studio und anschließend in die Sauna...


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Äh, wann jetzt  Freitag soll es regnen und wir sehen uns doch am Samstag, oder? Ich bleibe erst mal bei Mittwoch.


 


Joscho??????

Es ist Mittwoch und das Wetter ist prima......


----------



## joscho (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Joscho??????
> 
> Es ist Mittwoch und das Wetter ist prima......



Wie  Jetzt wirste plötzlich hektisch  Mit Dir hatte ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet - also vor Samstag. Ich muss noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und wollte dann ins 7GB - wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. Aber ich kann auch zu Dir kommen (vorher noch kurz zum Tom). Aber 15:00 Uhr? Da wird es ja schon fast wieder dunkel. Geht es nicht wenigstens 1h früher?

ciao...
joerg


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Wie  Jetzt wirste plötzlich hektisch  Mit Dir hatte ich gar nicht mehr gerechnet - also vor Samstag. Ich muss noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und wollte dann ins 7GB - wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. Aber ich kann auch zu Dir kommen (vorher noch kurz zum Tom). Aber 15:00 Uhr? Da wird es ja schon fast wieder dunkel. Geht es nicht wenigstens 1h früher?
> 
> ciao...
> joerg


 

Nee nee nee Schatzi, musst mal genauer lesen, habe schon gestern nach dir gefragt....

14 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, ausgeschlossen, aber kein Probelm, werde noch was alleine "trainieren" damit ich nicht gänzlich in deiner Nähe abka..... 

Samstag wird bei mir eng, muss mein Motorrad zum Händler bringen, bietet sich gerade an, da ich einen Hänger zur Verfügung habe und mein Nachbar mir die Kiste in der Garage beim Ausparken vom Hauptständer geholt hat... 

Was hattet ihr denn Samstag so vor? wer möchte kommen? oder ihr plant was ohne die Hennefer Ecke und wir warten auf besseres Wetter, eine offene Sieglinde und eine bessere Kondition....


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...14 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, ausgeschlossen, aber kein Probelm, werde noch was alleine "trainieren" damit ich nicht gänzlich in deiner Nähe abka.....



Das heißt, das du deutlich vor im am Berg fährst? Sollte möglich sein.



soka70 schrieb:


> Was hattet ihr denn Samstag so vor? wer möchte kommen? oder ihr plant was ohne die Hennefer Ecke und wir warten auf besseres Wetter, eine offene Sieglinde und eine bessere Kondition....



Hennefer Ecke, war allein wegen dir angedacht. Aber bei den Wetteraussichten...


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...wir *warten* auf besseres Wetter, eine offene Sieglinde und *eine bessere Kondition*....


Warten auf bessere Kondition... das mach ich schon den ganzen Winter und nichts passiert
Mein Zahn ist drin geblieben, mein Zahnarzt ist ein Held! Ich werde Samstag wohl lang und flach rollen, wenn es warm genug ist. Solltet Ihr Euch an der Sieglinde treffen zum Kaffee treffen, wäre das auch ein Ziel


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Hennefer Ecke, war allein wegen dir angedacht. Aber bei den Wetteraussichten...


 

Ganz lieb!!!  Freue mich auch, euch endlich mal wiederzusehen...

Habe bloß keine Bock auf Stress , weiß halt nicht wie lange diese Hänger-Motorrad Aktion dauert (kam passend - unpassend dazwischen) und du musst ja wieder spätestens 16 Uhr weg sein! 

Das einfachste wird wohl sein, den Samstag leider mal wieder zu verschieben, bin dann ab April wieder im Lande und biketransporttechnisch mobil und habe FERIEN!!! 
@ Joscho: kann dann unter der Woche auch schon eher für`ne Ausfahrt im Siebengebirge...


----------



## joscho (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee nee nee Schatzi, musst mal genauer lesen, habe schon gestern nach dir gefragt....



Ja ja, gestern Abend.



> 14 Uhr schaffe ich nicht, ausgeschlossen, aber kein Probelm, werde noch was alleine "trainieren" damit ich nicht gänzlich in deiner Nähe abka.....



Heute würde ich es Dir besonders leicht machen - die Bremse schleift  Belagwechsel und einstellen ist bei der/meiner Avid echt ein Krampf (ja, Tom, ich weiß, es gibt Alternativen).
Also gut, da der Samstag zusehendst ins Wasser fällt; wie sieht es mit 14:30 Uhr aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (10. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Also gut, da der Samstag zusehendst ins Wasser fällt; wie sieht es mit 14:30 Uhr aus


 
Schaffe ich nicht, bin bis ca. 14.30 Uhr beruflich eingespannt....


----------



## joscho (10. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Schaffe ich nicht, bin bis ca. 14.30 Uhr beruflich eingespannt....



Ruf mich an (mobil)!


----------



## Merlin (11. März 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> ja, Tom, ich weiß, es gibt Alternativen



Brav, brav...ich brauch gar nix mehr zu sagen!


----------



## ultra2 (11. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Brav, brav...ich brauch gar nix mehr zu sagen!



Shimano, Shimano...


----------



## Merlin (12. März 2010)

Jehova!


----------



## ultra2 (12. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jehova!



Ich sehe wir verstehen uns.


----------



## AnjaR (17. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
fährt irgendjemand am Freitag, frühen Nachmittag? Auch Samstag Nachmittag ginge.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> fährt irgendjemand am Freitag, frühen Nachmittag? Auch Samstag Nachmittag ginge.
> Gruß Anja



Was wäre denn früher Nachmittag? Könnte ab Freitag ab 14:45 Uhr.
Samstag so gegen 14:00 Uhr...wenn trocken!


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was wäre denn früher Nachmittag? Könnte ab Freitag ab 14:45 Uhr.
> Samstag so gegen 14:00 Uhr...wenn trocken!


 
Passt beides super.
Wollen wir uns dann morgen um 15 Uhr treffen? Wo schlägst du vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Passt beides super.
> Wollen wir uns dann morgen um 15 Uhr treffen? Wo schlägst du vor?


Sieglinde in Hennef? Da krieg ich auch ne Tour zusammen. Ist aber meiner erste seit laaaaaangem, damit Du weißt auf was Du Dich einlässt. Bis Morgen um 15:00 Uhr! So 2-2,5 Stündchen wäre fein, da ich abends in SU noch verabredet bin.


----------



## soka70 (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieglinde in Hennef? Da krieg ich auch ne Tour zusammen. Ist aber meiner erste seit laaaaaangem, damit Du weißt auf was Du Dich einlässt. Bis Morgen um 15:00 Uhr! So 2-2,5 Stündchen wäre fein, da ich abends in SU noch verabredet bin.


 
Komme auch!!!!!


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieglinde in Hennef? Da krieg ich auch ne Tour zusammen. Ist aber meiner erste seit laaaaaangem, damit Du weißt auf was Du Dich einlässt. Bis Morgen um 15:00 Uhr! So 2-2,5 Stündchen wäre fein, da ich abends in SU noch verabredet bin.


 
Super Bis morgen!


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Komme auch!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Komme auch!!!!!





AnjaR schrieb:


> Super Bis morgen!



Dann fehlt ja nur noch:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Datum Fr, 19.03.
Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit 80 %

sagt leider der WDR


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dann fehlt ja nur noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich schick dir per PN meine Handy Nummer, damit wir uns kurzfristig absprechen können.
Außerdem fahren wir bei den übrigen 20%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieglinde in Hennef? Da krieg ich auch ne Tour zusammen. Ist aber meiner erste seit laaaaaangem, damit Du weißt auf was Du Dich einlässt. Bis Morgen um 15:00 Uhr! So 2-2,5 Stündchen wäre fein, da ich abends in SU noch verabredet bin.



Darf "man" auch mit?


----------



## AnjaR (18. März 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Darf "man" auch mit?


Warum nicht????


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Darf "man" auch mit?





AnjaR schrieb:


> Warum nicht????


Boa, da wüßte ich viele Gründe! Das wären aber in erster Linie Vorurteile, die Du gerne morgen entkräften kannst
Wir sagen Dir hinterher, ob wir es bereut haben
Oder Du!


----------



## bibi1952 (18. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Boa, da wüßte ich viele Gründe! Das wären aber in erster Linie Vorurteile, die Du gerne morgen entkräften kannst
> Wir sagen Dir hinterher, ob wir es bereut haben
> Oder Du!



Mal schauen 


Die Wetterprognosen sind auf jeden Fall positiv:

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/597585]
	
[/URL]​


----------



## Frau P (18. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
habe gar nicht bemerkt, dass hier fleißig gepostet wird...
Was habt Ihr denn für erquickliche Uhrzeiten zum Radfahren?
Werde auch versuchen, mich von der Arbeit loszueisen, brauche noch ca. 2 Std., um meine ganzen Radsachen zu sortieren (nicht mehr benutzt seit November;.()


----------



## Kalinka (19. März 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> ...
> Was habt Ihr denn für erquickliche Uhrzeiten zum Radfahren?


Tja, für irgendetwas müssen die am Wochenende geleisteten Überstunden und Rufbereitschaft ja gut sein. So kann Frau der Lehrerinnen-Übermacht etwas entgegensetzen



Frau P schrieb:


> ... (nicht mehr benutzt seit November;.()


Ich bin "besser": Habe noch den Staub vom AlpenX/Gardasee am Rad!
Wäre fein wenn Sie dabei wären, Frau P.!!!


----------



## Frau P (19. März 2010)

Kann leider nicht dabei sein, komme nicht vor 16 Uhr nach Hause. Leider. Aber ich arbeite eben nicht am Wochenende und habe keine Bereitschaft;-) wünsche Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## wingover (19. März 2010)

Komme auch.


----------



## Kalinka (19. März 2010)

wingover schrieb:


> Komme auch.


Ok, das ist gut...Du guidest. Oder nee, besser nicht, bin nicht fit!
Ich traue dem Wetter und werde um 14:00 losfahren!
Bis gleich Mädels


----------



## AnjaR (19. März 2010)

Schön war´s. Ich hoffe, wir wiederholen so eine nette Tour noch mal.
Zuhause hatte ich dann 44km und 705 hm in einer Zeit von ca. 3,5 h.
Auf dem Heimweg durch den Steinbruch bin ich dann leider noch über eine Glasscherbe gefahren. Jetzt weis ich, warum ich den Rucksack mitschleppe. Danke Werner für´s Pumpen.
Hoffentlich bis bald. 
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schön war´s. Ich hoffe, wir wiederholen so eine nette Tour noch mal.


Na klar, jetzt wo ich gemerkt habe, daß Radfahren ja Spaß macht!
60% Frauenquote (eigentlich 80% so angepasst wie unsere Herren sich gaben) auch prima.
Außerdem bin ich jeden Hügel redend bis fast rauf gekommen, was für eine unverdiente Motivattion.
Nächsten Freitag, selber Ort, selbe Zeit.


----------



## AnjaR (20. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag, selber Ort, selbe Zeit.


Wenn nicht´s dazwischen kommt gerne.


----------



## Kalinka (22. März 2010)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier seht ihr die vielen Hinweisschilder, die euch am Sonntag, 28. März, auf allen Touren bei der 8. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel begleiten werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Mädels,
wenn das Wetter schön ist, will ich dahin und ein wenig rollen. Hab die Strecken noch nicht angeschaut...aber mittlere wird es wohl werden.
Ines, Lissy, Sonja, Anja... Wie schaut es aus. Was ist mit den Männern, Klaus, Jens, Günter, Stefan & Heike??
Ines, telefonieren wir noch wegen Fahregmeinschaft hin und vor Ort


----------



## AnjaR (22. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> wenn das Wetter schön ist, will ich dahin und ein wenig rollen. Hab die Strecken noch nicht angeschaut.
> Ines, Lissy, Sonja, Anja... Wie schaut es aus. Was ist mit den Männern, Klaus, Jens, Günter, Stefan & Heike??
> Ines, telefonieren wir noch wegen Fahregmeinschaft hin und vor Ort


Mein Mann und ich wollen bei brauchbarem Wetter zusammen mit ´nem Nachbar dort hin. Wir könnten uns dann da ja treffen. Bis Freitag weiß ich mehr. Dann können wir bei der Freitagtour ja alles weitere besprechen.


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2010)

Freitag 15:00 Sieglinde! Bei trockenem Wetter werde ich da sein!


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag 15:00 Sieglinde! Bei trockenem Wetter werde ich da sein!



Fahr für mich ne Abfahrt mit. 
Das sind ja unhumane Abfahrtzeiten 
Da quäle ich noch meinen PC (im Dienst)


----------



## AnjaR (25. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag 15:00 Sieglinde! Bei trockenem Wetter werde ich da sein!


 
Wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich auch da.


----------



## Frau P (25. März 2010)

Also was Sonntag betrifft ... eine stabile Schönwetterlage sieht anders aus. Ich kann das erst kurzfristig entscheiden, denn ich fahre nur noch bei Sonnenschein ;-)
Freitag ist kein Thema für mich, denn ich bin bis 17 Uhr berufstätig + 1 Std. Fahrzeit...


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. März 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> Also was Sonntag betrifft ... eine stabile Schönwetterlage sieht anders aus. Ich kann das erst kurzfristig entscheiden, denn ich fahre nur noch bei Sonnenschein ;-)



Hallo Frau P,

Du hast doch mich und Karin dabei. Sind wir nicht Sonnenschein genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> Also was Sonntag betrifft ... eine stabile Schönwetterlage sieht anders aus. Ich kann das erst kurzfristig entscheiden, denn ich fahre nur noch bei Sonnenschein ;-)
> Freitag ist kein Thema für mich, denn ich bin bis 17 Uhr berufstätig + 1 Std. Fahrzeit...



DITO!
Ich erinnere mich böse an eine Weibern-Feinschlammschlacht... so eine Horde CTFer, die den Schlamm schon schön feingemalen haben, wenn wir ankommen...brauch ich nicht und mein Bike auch nicht.


----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich auch da.


*Ok, dann sind wir wohl beide NICHT da!*


----------



## AnjaR (26. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Ok, dann sind wir wohl beide NICHT da!*


Schade, aber bei dem Wetter ist man schon bis auf die Haut nass, bevor man den eigenen Hof verlassen hat.


----------



## flämischer löwe (27. März 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9788


----------



## AnjaR (29. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
war gestern jemand zur CTF im Brohltal?
Wir sind so gegen 9:15 Uhr auf die 39 km Strecke gegangen. War eine schöne Strecke und mein Tacho zeigte am Ende 997 hm an. Die Organisation war super, da sehr gut ausgeschildert und an den Kontrollstellen sehr gute Verpflegung. Und obwohl wir hier im Regen losgefahren sind, war es in Werl trocken.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (29. März 2010)

Nein, ich habe gekniffen...dem Wetter nicht getraut. War statt dessen eine ausgiebige Hunderunde. 
Lust Karfreitag was zu fahren? Talsperrenumrundung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (29. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe gekniffen...dem Wetter nicht getraut. War statt dessen eine ausgiebige Hunderunde.
> Lust Karfreitag was zu fahren? Talsperrenumrundung?


Klingt gut. Mal schaun, wie weit wir dann mit Packen sind, wir fahren am sehr frühen Samstagmorgen in den Skiurlaub(als hätten wir hier nicht genug Schnee gehabt). 
Jörg würde dann amFreitag wohl auch mitkommen.


----------



## theplagued (29. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich wohne in Bad Godesberg und fahre immer mit meinem Freund zusammen, wuerde aber gerne mit Frauen fahren und neue Leute kennenlernen. Fahrt ihr demnaechst auch noch mal im 7GB oder in der Naehe und wuerdet ihr mich vielleicht bei einer Tour mal mitnehmen?
Viele Gruesse,
Claire


----------



## AnjaR (29. März 2010)

theplagued schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich wohne in Bad Godesberg und fahre immer mit meinem Freund zusammen, wuerde aber gerne mit Frauen fahren und neue Leute kennenlernen. Fahrt ihr demnaechst auch noch mal im 7GB oder in der Naehe und wuerdet ihr mich vielleicht bei einer Tour mal mitnehmen?
> Viele Gruesse,
> Claire


 
Hallo Claire,
klar nehmen wir dich gerne mit. Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub zurück bin können wir auch mal im 7GB zusammen fahren. Ich kenne mich dort aber leider nicht aus. Ansonsten einfach immer wieder mal hier reinschauen und mitfahren.
LG Anja


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2010)

theplagued schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich wohne in Bad Godesberg und fahre immer mit meinem Freund zusammen, wuerde aber gerne mit Frauen fahren und neue Leute kennenlernen. Fahrt ihr demnaechst auch noch mal im 7GB oder in der Naehe und wuerdet ihr mich vielleicht bei einer Tour mal mitnehmen?
> Viele Gruesse,
> Claire



Klar nehmen wir jede mit!
Schau aber auch hier und hier
Zu unserer hoffentlich dieses Jahr regelmäßig stattfindenden Freitags-Frauenrunde am frühen Nachmittag ab Sieglinde könnte ich Dich und Dein Rad in meinem Transportomobil mitnehmen.


----------



## Susy (30. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wann fahrt Ihr denn Freitag nachmittags? Ich würde mich auch gerne mal wieder anschließen. 

@ AnjaR:
Schön, dass Ihr die CTF im Brohltal gefahren seid.  Steht demnächst noch eine Tour an, bei der Du mitfährst? Dann sag doch mal Bescheid. Würde versuchen, Dich zu begleiten. 

Viele Grüße,
Susy


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wann fahrt Ihr denn Freitag nachmittags? Ich würde mich auch gerne mal wieder anschließen.
> 
> ...



Susy??? Ich erinnere mich fast 
Es sollte sich Freitag um 15:00 Uhr etablieren. Da diese Woche Karfreitag ist, geht auch früher.


----------



## AnjaR (30. März 2010)

Schlage für diesen Freitag 12 Uhr vor. Dann kann man ausschlafen, es ist schon etwas wärmer und wir haben nachher noch Zeit den Wagen zu packen.

@Susi,
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du am Freitag mitfährst. Am Karsamstag fahren wir mit der ganzen Familie nach Wagrain in den Skiurlaub. Ich würde doch lieber mein Bike mitnehmen, aber es soll ja ein Familienurlaub werden. Wann fahren erwachsene Kinder sonst noch mit? 
Melde mich, wenn wir zurück sind. Wird Zeit, dass wir wieder zusammen fahren und . Vielleicht klappt´s ja am Freitag.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schlage für diesen Freitag 12 Uhr vor. Dann kann man ausschlafen, es ist schon etwas wärmer und wir haben nachher noch Zeit den Wagen zu packen.



OK! Freitag 12:00 Uhr, Sieglinde. Ich muss Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, so ist Freitag auch für mich prima!


----------



## AnjaR (30. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK! Freitag 12:00 Uhr, Sieglinde. Ich muss Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, so ist Freitag auch für mich prima!


  Wir sind da.


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. März 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK! Freitag 12:00 Uhr, Sieglinde. Ich muss Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, so ist Freitag auch für mich prima!



Mal schauen ob ich Günter zur "Frauenrunde" bekomme. Vielleicht sind wir auch dabei  Wann hat frau sonst die Gelegenheit Freitags mit Euch zu fahren. Naja, dafür muss ich nicht Samstags oder Sonntags raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theplagued (31. März 2010)

Sorry, habe versucht gestern zu antworten aber die Internet-Verbindung ging irgendwie nicht. 
Super, ich freue mich darauf, mit euch zu fahren. Ich kann allerdings Freitags nicht, da ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten muss. Habe auch Karfreitag leider schon was vor. 
Ich werde hier aber regelmaessig reinschauen und wenn ihr am WE/eine Abendrunde fahrt dann bin ich dabei!
Schoenen Skiurlaub @ Anja,
Frohes Fahren @ Alle
Gruss,
Claire


----------



## AnjaR (31. März 2010)

theplagued schrieb:


> Sorry, habe versucht gestern zu antworten aber die Internet-Verbindung ging irgendwie nicht.
> Super, ich freue mich darauf, mit euch zu fahren. Ich kann allerdings Freitags nicht, da ich bis 17 Uhr arbeiten muss. Habe auch Karfreitag leider schon was vor. Ich werde hier aber regelmaessig reinschauen und wenn ihr am WE/eine Abendrunde fahrt dann bin ich dabei!


Werden wir sicher mal machen.


> Schoenen Skiurlaub @ Anja,
> Frohes Fahren @ Alle


Danke


----------



## Susy (31. März 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schlage für diesen Freitag 12 Uhr vor. Dann kann man ausschlafen, es ist schon etwas wärmer und wir haben nachher noch Zeit den Wagen zu packen.
> 
> @Susi,
> Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du am Freitag mitfährst. Am Karsamstag fahren wir mit der ganzen Familie nach Wagrain in den Skiurlaub. Ich würde doch lieber mein Bike mitnehmen, aber es soll ja ein Familienurlaub werden. Wann fahren erwachsene Kinder sonst noch mit?
> ...



Leider kann ich morgen nicht mitfahren - ich finde keinen Babysitter.  Schaaaaade!  Ich wäre so gerne mal wieder mit Dir/Euch gefahren. Dann hätten wir mal wieder quatschen können.  Ich wünsche Euch auf alle Fälle einen schönen Urlaub. 

Ich war übrigens gestern das 1. Mal dieses Jahr ohne Schnee in der Natur unterwegs. Das war ja sooooooo schön.   Kein Wegrutschen, kein Rum-Eiern.  Ich hätte noch Stunden weiter fahren können, wenn nicht meine Kinder auf mich gewartet hätten ...

Hat jemand Lust, morgen Nachmittag eine Tour zu fahren, sofern es nicht regnet? So gegen 15.00 Uhr? Im Regen losfahren mag ich morgen nicht. Wenn man unterwegs in den Regen kommt, ist es mir egal.

Gruß Susy


----------



## Rubber-Duck (31. März 2010)

HAllo Karin


Muß ich denn für Freitag auch eine 
*Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung*

beantragen, auch wenn ich mit Lissy komme???

Wenn ja, dann beantrage ich sie hiermit...

Gruß Günter

( auch manchmal Dieter)


----------



## AnjaR (1. April 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, morgen Nachmittag eine Tour zu fahren, sofern es nicht regnet? So gegen 15.00 Uhr? Im Regen losfahren mag ich morgen nicht. Wenn man unterwegs in den Regen kommt, ist es mir egal.
> 
> Gruß Susy


 
Lust hätt ich schon, aber jetzt hab ich Jörg zugesagt mit nach Stuttgart zu kommen. Schade.
Ich meld mich nach dem Urlaub.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens gestern das 1. Mal dieses Jahr ohne Schnee in der Natur unterwegs. Das war ja sooooooo schön.   Kein Wegrutschen, kein Rum-Eiern.  Ich hätte noch Stunden weiter fahren können, wenn nicht meine Kinder auf mich gewartet hätten ...


Ja, ich finde es auch klasse, wie die Natur sich langsam ins Erwachen kämpft. Überall stehen schon Veilchen am Wegrand...


Susy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, morgen Nachmittag eine Tour zu fahren, sofern es nicht regnet? So gegen 15.00 Uhr? Im Regen losfahren mag ich morgen nicht. Wenn man unterwegs in den Regen kommt, ist es mir egal.Gruß Susy


Kann leider nicht, bin Rad kaufen


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Muß ich denn für Freitag auch eine
> *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung*


Nein, Gieter, Dünter, äh Günter,
allein verdient und dauerhaft erteilt!
Freu mich auf Euch.
Ich mache keinen Eintrag im LMB, da ich Bereitschaft habe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. April 2010)

Möglich, daß wir uns dazu gesellen, wenn niemand was dagegen hat.


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. April 2010)

Wenn ich es zeitlich hinbekomme, werde ich ebenfalls Rih, ach nee, den  Rih hier satteln und meine schon leicht angegilbte *Sondermännerausnahmefrauenrundenteilname-Genehmigung *mißbrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (2. April 2010)

Schön war´s heute. Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Ich hoffe wir sehen uns öfter beim Biken.
Jetzt müssen wir noch den Wagen packen und dann kann´s die Nacht losgehen.

Wir sind dann mal weg.

Gruß Anja + Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. April 2010)

War uns ein Vergnügen 
Viel Spaß im Urlaub und Grüße von uns.


----------



## Kalinka (3. April 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> War uns ein Vergnügen
> Viel Spaß im Urlaub und Grüße von uns.


Jepp, schön war es. 

Nächsten Freitag wieder!?
LG
Karin


----------



## Eifelwolf (3. April 2010)

Von mir auch vielen Dank. Wobei ich den Überblick verloren habe, wer wann wo was geguidet hat. Mit und ohne Elektronik. Egal. Schön zu sehen, dass die andere Rheinseite den Winter gut überstanden hat. Hier die Wahnbachtalsperrenradumrunder(innen):





V.l.n.r.: Jörg (Dart), Andreas (Andreas-MTB), Günter (Rubber Duck), Lissy (Rote Laterne [der absolute Understatementname]), Ines (-Ines-), Karin (Kalinka), Anja (AnjaR).

Wo schauten die hin? Hier hin:





Unterwegs konnten wir dann noch ein paar Nistkästen für die beginnende Vogelbrutzeit aufhängen:





CU on trail again!


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, schön war es.
> 
> Nächsten Freitag wieder!?
> LG
> Karin



 Das war nicht wirklich schlecht (wie unsere Guidöse gerne sagt) 

Nächsten Freitag? Nöööö - arbeiten .... und dann Pizza essen (@Karin - ich sag nur 09.04. um 19:00 Uhr Dösi-Pizza-Essen)


----------



## Kalinka (4. April 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Das war nicht wirklich schlecht (wie unsere Guidöse gerne sagt)
> 
> Nächsten Freitag? Nöööö - arbeiten .... und dann Pizza essen (@Karin - ich sag nur 09.04. um 19:00 Uhr Dösi-Pizza-Essen)



Ja, schon klar...ich vergesse doch den Klaus nicht!!!! 15:00-17:30 MTB, Duschen bei Eltern, gemeinsame Kalorienzufuhr mit Dösis
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Alles im Griff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, schön war es.
> 
> Nächsten Freitag wieder!?
> LG
> Karin



Frohe Ostern an alle!!!!!

Fahre Dienstag bis Freitag zu meiner Schwester, versuche auf alle Fälle am Freitag um 15 Uhr startklar an der Sieglinde zu stehen!!! FReue mich schon...


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern an alle!!!!!
> 
> Fahre Dienstag bis Freitag zu meiner Schwester, versuche auf alle Fälle am Freitag um 15 Uhr startklar an der Sieglinde zu stehen!!! FReue mich schon...


Prima! Mein Fully hat Tretlagerschaden...komme mit Harttail, daß nur noch bedingt trailtauglich ist (Reifenprofil, Gepäckträger). Wenns nicht klappt, bitte kurz durchrufen.


----------



## soka70 (8. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Prima! Mein Fully hat Tretlagerschaden...komme mit Harttail, daß nur noch bedingt trailtauglich ist (Reifenprofil, Gepäckträger). Wenns nicht klappt, bitte kurz durchrufen.



Alles klar, bimmel per Handy morgen auf alle Fälle mal durch...


----------



## Kalinka (9. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Alles klar, bimmel per Handy morgen auf alle Fälle mal durch...


Hallo Sonja,
Rad wieder ganz! Dank meines Liebsten, der das festgefressene Lager raus bekommen hat (der Radladen nicht!) und des Einbau bei Schulte/Linz (sehr empfehlenswert, schnell, kompetent und nett).
Bin um 15:00 an der Sieglinde! Anja ist noch verreist?!


----------



## AnjaR (9. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Anja ist noch verreist?!


Si, komme morgen Abend wieder. Wir hatten die ganze Woche super Wetter und Sonne. Der Schnee war in den Höhenlagen noch ganz brauchbar. Die Talabfahrt am Nachmittag war möglich aber sehr anstrengend.
Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne tour heute.


----------



## Pete04 (10. April 2010)

Menno, wo gibt's diese heißumkämpften Ausnahmegenehmigungen für mÄnners? Im Ebay sind sie alle alle...... Gut das es Euch gibt! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. April 2010)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Menno, wo gibt's diese heißumkämpften Ausnahmegenehmigungen für mÄnners? Im Ebay sind sie alle alle...... Gut das es Euch gibt! LG, der Pete.


 
Die Genehmigung setzt voraus:

1. Tugendhafter Lebenswandel
2. Postives Leumundzeugnis Deines Pfarrers, nicht älter als 3 Wochen, bei Wohnortwechsel das der letzten 2 Wohnorte
3. Beherrschung des Minnegesanges (für Ausländer: völkergruppentypischer Balztechniken)
4. romantische Veranlagung, stark ausgeprägt (es darf z. B. keine Abneigung zur Farbe "*rosa*" bestehen!)
5. Unbedingter Vermeidung einer Konversation mit biketechnischem Hintergrund (ansonsten: sofortiger Entzug einer auch ggf. schon erteilter Genehmigung)

Bei Beachtung dieser Voraussetzungen könntest Du einen gewissen Lustgewinn "erfahren" (wortwörtlich).

Bist Du jetzt überhaupt nocht interessiert? Antrag nützt bei mir nix, bin nicht ausstellungsberechtigt - nur Anwender .


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2010)

Punkt 3 würde ich bei Dir gerne mal überprüfen   


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Genehmigung setzt voraus:
> 
> 1. Tugendhafter Lebenswandel
> 2. Postives Leumundzeugnis Deines Pfarrers, nicht älter als 3 Wochen, bei Wohnortwechsel das der letzten 2 Wohnorte
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (13. April 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Genehmigung setzt voraus:
> 
> 1. Tugendhafter Lebenswandel
> 2. Postives Leumundzeugnis Deines Pfarrers, nicht älter als 3 Wochen, bei Wohnortwechsel das der letzten 2 Wohnorte
> ...


Also Helmut, das hast Du schön zusammengefasst!
*1.* hast Du ja im Skiurlaub bestens unter Beweis gestellt!
Es reicht *4.* dauerhaft glaubhaft vorzutäuschen!
*3.* tut gar nicht Not...wir sind nicht auf Männersuche und wollen nicht bebalzt werden (anderes Forum), wir wollen biken...aber einmal Vorführen für Lissy bitte!


----------



## Kalinka (14. April 2010)

Mädels, ab Freitag bin ich fürs WE auf der Schwäbischen Alb. Viel Spaß ohne mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (14. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, ab Freitag bin ich fürs WE auf der Schwäbischen Alb. Viel Spaß ohne mich.


 
Viel Spaß.
Wer wäre denn am Freitag zum biken da?


----------



## Kalinka (14. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Viel Spaß.
> Wer wäre denn am Freitag zum biken da?



Sonja hatte es vor!


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja hatte es vor!



Ich kann eh nicht so früh und wollte am Freitag meine Fahrwerke pflegen (Beine, Rad und Auto)


----------



## AnjaR (15. April 2010)

Ich bin für morgen raus. Liege hier mit fast 40° Fieber, da geht nicht´s mehr.
Gruß Anja


----------



## soka70 (16. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja hatte es vor!




... stimmt.... 

Was ist denn mit morgen, Samstag???? Habe spontan Zeit... 


@ Anja: Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## AnjaR (16. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... stimmt....
> 
> Was ist denn mit morgen, Samstag???? Habe spontan Zeit...
> 
> ...


 
Danke.
Jetzt ist schönstes Bikewetter angesagt und ich lieg flach
Dir trotzdem morgen viel Spaß


----------



## Kalinka (16. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Danke.
> Jetzt ist schönstes Bikewetter angesagt und ich lieg flach
> Dir trotzdem morgen viel Spaß


Auch von mir Gute Besserung. Unser Kurztrip ist ausgefallen wegen Todesfalls. 
Sonja, welche Uhrzeit? Eher Nachmittag?


----------



## soka70 (16. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Auch von mir Gute Besserung. Unser Kurztrip ist ausgefallen wegen Todesfalls.
> Sonja, welche Uhrzeit? Eher Nachmittag?



ach herrje....

Früher Nachmittag/Später Vormittag? Ist mir wurscht.... Kann auch Richtung Siebengebirge kommen... ganz wie du magst.


----------



## Frau P (17. April 2010)

Also heute treffen ja alle meine Bedingungen zu: - liebe Freundinnen dabei, sonnig, trocken, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt (am nachmittag) - da sollte ich mein Rad vielleicht heute mal vom Winterstaub befreien?

Wann und wo gehts denn los? Nach einem halben Jahr Bikeabstinenz vielleicht nicht gleich 1000 hm;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (17. April 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> Also heute treffen ja alle meine Bedingungen zu: - liebe Freundinnen dabei, sonnig, trocken, nicht zu warm, nicht zu kalt (am nachmittag) - da sollte ich mein Rad vielleicht heute mal vom Winterstaub befreien?
> 
> Wann und wo gehts denn los? Nach einem halben Jahr Bikeabstinenz vielleicht nicht gleich 1000 hm;-)




JAAAAA, sehr weise Entscheidung... 

2 : 1 für die Hennefer Ecke, also:

13 Uhr Sieglinde?!?!

@ Frau P., Kalinka recht so?

@ all: noch wer Lust und Zeit????


----------



## Frau P (17. April 2010)

Jens und ich sind dabei!!!


----------



## Kalinka (17. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> JAAAAA, sehr weise Entscheidung...
> 
> 2 : 1 für die Hennefer Ecke, also:
> 
> ...


Bin mit dem Bike in Datenberg und muss erst nach Hause, Bus holen und dann zu Euch...oder gleich mit den Rad von hier...wäre konditionell gewagt.
Ich simse Sonja, wenn ich es entschieden habe, ob und wie ich komme. Es fällt mir bei den Ramenbedingungen nur keine rechte Ausrede ein.


----------



## soka70 (17. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich simse Sonja, wenn ich es entschieden habe, ob und wie ich komme. Es fällt mir bei den Ramenbedingungen nur keine rechte Ausrede ein.




Iiisch haaabe gaahr kein Händiiiii!!!! 

Mensch Karin, schwing dich aufs Rad!!!! 

Bis später..


----------



## Kalinka (17. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Iiisch haaabe gaahr kein Händiiiii!!!!
> 
> Mensch Karin, schwing dich aufs Rad!!!!
> 
> Bis später..


Also ich war auf dem Rad...im Dattenberg-Wiedtal-Dattenberg...Grundlagentraining. Aber ohne Euch ein schaler Kompromis.
Wer mag morgen? Da habe ich auch Bus und Rad beisammen und bin flexibler.


----------



## Frau P (17. April 2010)

Liebe Karin,

wir sind leider beide ziemlich platt von der - schönen - Tour heute und morgen mittag zum Grillen mit unseren Nachbarn verabredet. Daher wird es morgen leider nichts mit biken. Aber es findet sich bestimmt noch jemand;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (17. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also ich war auf dem Rad...im Dattenberg-Wiedtal-Dattenberg...Grundlagentraining. Aber ohne Euch ein schaler Kompromis.
> Wer mag morgen? Da habe ich auch Bus und Rad beisammen und bin flexibler.



Hi, bin in Euskirchen (ohne Bike) und somit für morgen ebenfalls raus. 

War wirklich schön heute!!!! Wie sieht es mit nächstem WE aus?


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi, bin in Euskirchen (ohne Bike) und somit für morgen ebenfalls raus.
> 
> War wirklich schön heute!!!! Wie sieht es mit nächstem WE aus?



Zur Strafe fürs hängelassen gestern, fahre ich heute mit Marco, Iris...bis ich vom Rad Falle...und das ab 09:30...genug der Buße?
nächstes WE muss ich mal schauen, aber Freitag gerne...auch REHA-Tour für Anja.


----------



## AnjaR (18. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zur Strafe fürs hängelassen gestern, fahre ich heute mit Marco, Iris...bis ich vom Rad Falle...und das ab 09:30...genug der Buße?


Das werden wir dann sehen


> nächstes WE muss ich mal schauen, aber Freitag gerne...auch REHA-Tour für Anja.


jajajaja, heftig wird dann wohl noch nicht gehen. Hab seid drei Tagen Bekanntschaft mit dem flotten Otto.  Der ist nicht nett

Viel Spaß heute bei dem tollen Wetter.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. April 2010)

Tröste Dich, Ines liegt seit gestern auch _(fast)_ flach.  Mehr als ein sonniges Stillvegetieren ist da heute auch nicht drin. Dafür aber später am Rhein mit ausgestreckten Beinen in der warmen Sonne 

Flotter Otto? Mit kleinen Ottifanten?


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, Ines liegt seit gestern auch _(fast)_ flach...


Gute Besserung, liebe Ines!



AnjaR schrieb:


> Hab seid drei Tagen Bekanntschaft mit dem flotten Otto.  Der ist nicht nett
> Viel Spaß heute bei dem tollen Wetter.


Was sagt Dein Mann zu solchen Bekanntschaften?
Ja, das Wetter war toll, die Mitfahrer prima, der Guide zielstrebig und die Tour laaaang. Nun brauch ich Freitag eine Reha-Tour.
Dir auch gute Besserung!


----------



## AnjaR (19. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, liebe Ines!


Auch von mir gute Besserung. (Lass den flotten Otto nicht rein!)




> Was sagt Dein Mann zu solchen Bekanntschaften?






> Ja, das Wetter war toll, die Mitfahrer prima, der Guide zielstrebig und die Tour laaaang. Nun brauch ich Freitag eine Reha-Tour.



Freu mich schon.


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2010)

Was haltet ihr davon, am Freitag evtl. etwas später zufahren und dann mal im 7GB? Kenne mich dort aber absolut gar nicht aus.
Jörg würde dann vielleicht auch mitfahren.


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, am Freitag evtl. etwas später zufahren und dann mal im 7GB? Kenne mich dort aber absolut gar nicht aus.
> Jörg würde dann vielleicht auch mitfahren.


Was ist später? 20:00 Uhr bin ich verabredet...vorher geduscht zu haben, wäre fein.
Tja, zur Not kenn ich mich aus...so wie eine Orientierungslegastenikerin sich eben auskennt.
Bist Du denn wieder fit?


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was ist später? 20:00 Uhr bin ich verabredet...vorher geduscht zu haben, wäre fein.
> Tja, zur Not kenn ich mich aus...so wie eine Orientierungslegastenikerin sich eben auskennt.
> Bist Du denn wieder fit?


Bis Freitag bestimmt.
Was wär mit 16:30 Uhr?


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bis Freitag bestimmt.
> Was wär mit 16:30 Uhr?


Biken von 16:00 bis 18:00 könnte ich mich mit anfreunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (20. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Biken von 16:00 bis 18:00 könnte ich mich mit anfreunden.



Ich auch....

Treffpunkt:??? bitte möglichst navitauglich...


----------



## Kalinka (21. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich auch....
> 
> Treffpunkt:??? bitte möglichst navitauglich...



Bin nicht sicher, da ich eventuell Freitag frei nehme. Reicht die Zusage morgen? Treffpunkt wäre Eingang Nachtigallental in Königswinter (Bahnhofstraße/Ecke Winzerstraße)


----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2010)

Bin raus! Werde freinehmen und mit Mann und Hund den Tag genießen! Aber 7Gebirge ist nur aufgeschoben!


----------



## AnjaR (22. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin raus! Werde freinehmen und mit Mann und Hund den Tag genießen! Aber 7Gebirge ist nur aufgeschoben!


 Viel Spaß und bis demnächst.

@ Sonja,
fahren wir trotzdem? Wann? Wo?  16 Uhr wär schon gut, dann kann Jörg mit.


----------



## soka70 (22. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und bis demnächst.
> 
> @ Sonja,
> fahren wir trotzdem? Wann? Wo?  16 Uhr wär schon gut, dann kann Jörg mit.




16 Uhr Sieglinde! OK?

Noch wer Lust?????


----------



## AnjaR (22. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> 16 Uhr Sieglinde! OK?
> 
> Noch wer Lust?????


----------



## Susy (22. April 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> 16 Uhr Sieglinde! OK?
> 
> Noch wer Lust?????



Lust habe ich gaaaanz viel. Nur leider keinen Babysitter. Sehr, sehr schade. Ich würde so gerne mal wieder mitkommen. Daher bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als Euch mächtig viel Spaß zu wünschen. 

Gruß Susi


----------



## AnjaR (22. April 2010)

Susy schrieb:


> Lust habe ich gaaaanz viel. Nur leider keinen Babysitter. Sehr, sehr schade. Ich würde so gerne mal wieder mitkommen. Daher bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als Euch mächtig viel Spaß zu wünschen.
> 
> Gruß Susi


 
Wird schon irgendwann klappen.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Susy (22. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wird schon irgendwann klappen.
> Gruß Anja



Das hoffe ich doch sehr. Schließlich fängt das Frühjahr gerade erst an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (25. April 2010)

So, komm leider erst jetzt dazu, mich für die Tour am Freitag zu bedanken. Die Ecke um Stadt Blankenberg kannte ich absolut nicht. Wenn ihr mich ausgesetzt hättet, wär ich verloren gewesen. Die Tour hat mir super gut gefallen. Und es ging mir besser als erwartet.
@Sonja
Wie war denn die Tour am Samstag?

Hoffentlich bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> So, komm leider erst jetzt dazu, mich für die Tour am Freitag zu bedanken. Die Ecke um Stadt Blankenberg kannte ich absolut nicht. Wenn ihr mich ausgesetzt hättet, wär ich verloren gewesen. Die Tour hat mir super gut gefallen. Und es ging mir besser als erwartet.
> @Sonja
> Wie war denn die Tour am Samstag?
> 
> ...



Da es ja am Samstag in der Frühe mit dem MTB in die Berge geht, weiß ich nicht ob der Freitagstermin klappt... packen, Technik checken, verabschieden...
Melde mich, mal sehen, was ich die Woche schon erledigen kann.


----------



## soka70 (26. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> @Sonja
> Wie war denn die Tour am Samstag?



.... war super, hat alles jut geklappt!

Freitag weiß ich auch noch nicht, sorry!


----------



## AnjaR (29. April 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da es ja am Samstag in der Frühe mit dem MTB in die Berge geht, weiß ich nicht ob der Freitagstermin klappt... packen, Technik checken, verabschieden...
> Melde mich, mal sehen, was ich die Woche schon erledigen kann.


 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in den Bergen


Fährt morgen irgendwer?


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wünsche dir viel Spaß und gutes Wetter in den Bergen
> 
> 
> Fährt morgen irgendwer?



Danke! Heute bin ich raus...war ja eigentlich klar. Freu mich auf die nächsten Freitage...


----------



## Kalinka (10. Mai 2010)

Bin wieder da! Und bei *trockenem* Wetter würde ich Freitag ab Sieglinde fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da! Und bei *trockenem* Wetter würde ich Freitag ab Sieglinde fahren wollen.


 
Schön, dass du zurück bist. Wie war´s in den Bergen? Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine tolle Woche.
Wäre bei trockenem Wetter evtl. auch dabei. Meld mich dann am Donnerstag nochmal.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wie war´s in den Bergen?


Nass und nass und geregnet hat es auch! Manchmal war es Nieselregen, auch Platzregen gab es oder strömenden Regen über Stunden und zuletzt auch gefrorenen Regen...



AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet eine tolle Woche.


Jepp, die Woche war trotzdem prima und kurzweilig, dank überaus netter MitfahrerInnen!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nass und nass und geregnet hat es auch! Manchmal war es Nieselregen, auch Platzregen gab es oder strömenden Regen über Stunden und zuletzt auch gefrorenen Regen...
> 
> 
> Jepp, die Woche war trotzdem prima und kurzweilig, dank überaus netter MitfahrerInnen!!!



Da kann ich nicht mehr viel hinzufügen - oder doch - oft waren auch die Augen nass .... vom Lachen


----------



## GreyWolf (10. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370


----------



## Kalinka (11. Mai 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370


Wochenenddienst


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wochenenddienst



meine einziges freies Wochenende im Mai


----------



## Kalinka (12. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> meine einziges freies Wochenende im Mai


Sie konnten zusammen nicht kommen...


----------



## Kalinka (12. Mai 2010)

In geheimer Beratung mit Frau K. aus H. haben sich die regen-, schlamm- und männerscheuen SpaßFrauen in Windeck wieder abgemeldet (ein Sorry an den Löwen)...
Bei von oben trockenem Wetter werden Sonja und ich um 11:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental ins 7Gebirge starten...für 2 Stündchen. Wer mitmag, bitte Tel-Nr. per PN an mich... zum Absagen


----------



## flämischer löwe (12. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> In geheimer Beratung mit Frau K. aus H. haben sich die regen-, schlamm- und männerscheuen SpaßFrauen in Windeck wieder abgemeldet (ein Sorry an den Löwen)...
> Bei von oben trockenem Wetter werden Sonja und ich um 11:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental ins 7Gebirge starten...für 2 Stündchen. Wer mitmag, bitte Tel-Nr. per PN an mich... zum Absagen


 
Schade.
Männerscheu ??


----------



## Delgado (12. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schade.
> Männerscheu ??




Ihr Windecker seht ja auch alle zum Fürchten aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. Mai 2010)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Schade.
> Männerscheu ??


Nun, die Frauenquote ist mies...die der DurschnittsfahrerInnen auch, aber ehrlich...es liegt zu 90% am Wetterbericht .
Außerdem ist am Vorabend Party...10:00 Start ist dann doch früh mit Anreise.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2010)

Geht morgern um 15:00 was ab Sieglinde? Sonja ist nicht dabei...Anja, Frau P.?


----------



## AnjaR (13. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geht morgern um 15:00 was ab Sieglinde? Sonja ist nicht dabei...Anja, Frau P.?


 
Ich denke ja. Wenn es nicht regnet und ich fertig werde. Falls ich absehen kann, dass es später wird, melde ich mich per Handy bei dir.
Ginge dann auch evtl. ne halbe Stunde später?

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (14. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich denke ja. Wenn es nicht regnet und ich fertig werde. Falls ich absehen kann, dass es später wird, melde ich mich per Handy bei dir.
> Ginge dann auch evtl. ne halbe Stunde später?
> 
> Gruß Anja


Ja, auch 16:00 wäre ok...hab nähmlich vergessen, daß ich ins Pegelhaus nach Menden muss und bin mit dem Rad auf der Arbeit. 5 mal 2L-Flaschen passen nicht in den Rucki. Jetzt muss ich hin und her zum Laden.
Ich mag aber nur bei TROCKEN fahren!!! Können wir aber kurzfristig gegen 15:00 per Händie entscheiden, denn ich bin eh voll equipmentiert in der Gegend.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo junge Frau

Na,Fr schon was vor...??

Guckst du hier

http://mtb.radamring.de/meldung/items/120.html

18.30 Uhr wär doch Prima

weiße Bescheid.....

Und das alles mit schmalen Reifen...

Gruß..

Günter

Ps.
Mo 24.05. 8.30 Uhr... Mehlemer Zirkel... ?? 
Schön vor der Haustür starten...
http://www.sportkalender-bonn.de/Mehlemer-Zirkel.htm

Da könnten wir eigentlich beim Helmut ein Kaffee trinken....


----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2010)

Hey Dünter,
Freitag...ich denke da rolle ich lieber mit den Frauen...es sei denn die wollen auch den Ring erkunden.
Allerdings den mittleren Mehlemer Zirkel würde ich fahren wollen. Habe keinen WE-Dienst. Wenn Torsten nicht gerade frei hat, bin ich dabei (Wenn TROCKEN versteht sich)!
Was machen Deine Teamkollegen...trainieren?


----------



## AnjaR (17. Mai 2010)

Da ich kein Rad mit dünnen Reifen besitze ist beides für mich nicht geeignet. Am Freitag dann gerne wieder mit dicken Reifen.

@Kalinka 
hier ist es am Freitag doch glatt trocken geblieben. Ich bin dann noch ne kleine Runde mit Jörg gefahren.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da ich kein Rad mit dünnen Reifen besitze ist beides für mich nicht geeignet. Am Freitag dann gerne wieder mit dicken Reifen.
> @Kalinka
> hier ist es am Freitag doch glatt trocken geblieben. Ich bin dann noch ne kleine Runde mit Jörg gefahren.
> Gruß Anja


Also, den Ring könnte frau auch mit dicken Reifen befahren...ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis!
In Bonn wurde es dunkler und dunkler und dunkler und heller und heller und heller...wo der Regen dann niederging...keine Ahnung
Wenn Freitag "Frühling" ist, bin ich dabei, bei "Herbst" bin ich raus!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, den Ring könnte frau auch mit dicken Reifen befahren...ist auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis!
> In Bonn wurde es dunkler und dunkler und dunkler und heller und heller und heller...wo der Regen dann niederging...keine Ahnung
> Wenn Freitag "*Frühling*" ist, bin ich dabei, bei "*Herbst*" bin ich raus!



da fehlt noch eine Jahreszeit 
.
.
.
SOMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> da fehlt noch eine Jahreszeit
> .
> .
> .
> SOMMER


Bin schon aus beruflichen Gründen Realistin...aber träum weiter.
Schaffen wir es wohl mal gemeinsam aufs Rad...äh, jeder auf seines selbstredend


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin schon aus beruflichen Gründen Realistin...aber träum weiter.
> Schaffen wir es wohl mal gemeinsam aufs Rad...äh, jeder auf seines selbstredend



Ja man(n) muss auch träumen dürfen. 
Dieses Jahr komm ich gar nicht gut in fahrt ... aber ich muss / wir müssen daran arbeiten... wie wäre es denn mit gegenseitigem Anstacheln


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Mai 2010)

Solltet ihr das verwirklichen, dann seit so nett und hinterlaßt doch ein paar Daten von wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit. Lust hätten wir auch dazu, allerdings wirds schwierig mit den momentanen Umständen. Aber vielleicht könnte es ja doch klappen?!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Solltet ihr das verwirklichen, dann seit so nett und hinterlaßt doch ein paar Daten von wegen Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit. Lust hätten wir auch dazu, allerdings wirds schwierig mit den momentanen Umständen. Aber vielleicht könnte es ja doch klappen?!



Ja Andi altes Haus .. zu lange nicht mehr gesehen ... wäre schon wenn das klappen würden . Sicherlich werden dir Daten zugetragen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Mai 2010)

Svenson , neues Jahr ... neues Glück. Auch dieses Jahr wirds sicher mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen. Tage kommen ja noch genug . Danke Dir im Voraus für die Infos.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Svenson , neues Jahr ... neues Glück. Auch dieses Jahr wirds sicher mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen. Tage kommen ja noch genug . Danke Dir im Voraus für die Infos.



das bekommen wir sicherlich hin mit den Touren ... 

Etwas Glück könnte ich allerdings gebrauchen bzw.Zeit/Lust 

Kurz gesagt brauche ich Motivation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Kurz gesagt brauche ich Motivation


Tja, leicher gesagt als getan...eigentlich wollte ich heute skaten...it´s raining cats and dogs soon...
ES REICHT ECHT!!!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (17. Mai 2010)

mal wieder ne Kettenfresser Tour wär super, alternativ lade ich ins 7g ein.


----------



## AnjaR (17. Mai 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> alternativ lade ich ins 7g ein.


 
Das wär toll, da kenne ich mich gar nicht aus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Mai 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> mal wieder ne Kettenfresser Tour wär super, alternativ lade ich ins 7g ein.



Ja die Touren werden kommen .. ich muss nur einen Anfang finden.. 
Aber deine Einladung hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, das halten wir mal fest


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja die Touren werden kommen .. ich muss nur einen Anfang finden..
> ...


Freitag, 15:30 Sieglinde, "Frauenrunde", Bergamonts willkommen, Rohloffs auch (Herr B. aus H. könnte auch mal wieder aufs Rad!)


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag, 15:30 Sieglinde, "Frauenrunde", Bergamonts willkommen, Rohloffs auch (Herr B. aus H. könnte auch mal wieder aufs Rad!)



hmmm Zeitlich geht es 
ich hoffe die Strecke wird Easy 
Tempo "Anfängertauglich"  
Bergamont ( ist zu der Zeit noch in der Reparatur  ) geht auch ein *Votec * 

Wer ist noch mal Herr B aus H ??? 

Machst du eine LMB ?

ich freue mich


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmm Zeitlich geht es
> ich hoffe die Strecke wird Easy


Geht doch!!!
Und es wird easy



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bergamont ( ist zu der Zeit noch in der Reparatur  ) geht auch ein *Votec *


Wie jetzt? Ist das Rad vom rumstehen kaputt gegangen? Oder hast Du heimlich trainiert?


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wer ist noch mal Herr B aus H ???


Der Herr ist mit R. verheiratet und hat den Nick C. 



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Machst du eine LMB ?


Nein, weil demokratisches Guiding! 15:30 Sieglinde!


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geht doch!!!
> Und es wird easy


Bei dir immer 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ist das Rad vom rumstehen kaputt gegangen? Oder hast Du heimlich trainiert?


Ich war auch schon damit 2-3 Touren unterwegs .. und jetzt schon defekt  ( war aber vorher im Service+Gabel/Dämpfer Service ) ,aber es ist noch Gewährleistung drauf  und habe ja noch das "schwere"  zweitrad ! 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Der Herr ist mit R. verheiratet und hat den Nick C.


Verstehe jetzt nur noch A B C   Aber werde Herrn A und Frau I noch bescheid geben .


Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, weil demokratisches Guiding!


gut ich bin für an die Sieg entlang fahren


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> gut ich bin für an die Sieg entlang fahren


VLB statt MTB?...mal sehen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> VLB statt MTB?...mal sehen...



VLB son wieder so eine Abkürzung  Heißt `?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> VLB son wieder so eine Abkürzung  Heißt `?



*V*al*l*ey*B*iking...es gibt sooo tolle Flusstäler. Auch ein feiner Sport!


----------



## AnjaR (19. Mai 2010)

Aber während der Tour dürfen wir normal reden, oder? 
Irgendwie versteh ich momentan nur Bahnhof.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Aber während der Tour dürfen wir normal reden, oder?
> Irgendwie versteh ich momentan nur Bahnhof.
> 
> Gruß Anja


Hast Du bemerkt: 15:30 Uhr dieses Mal! Muss jetzt nur trocken bleiben...äh, werden. Es regnet hier schon wieder!!!


----------



## AnjaR (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hast Du bemerkt: 15:30 Uhr dieses Mal!


Das ist so in etwa das Einzige, was nicht mit irgendwelchen Abkürzungen erschienen ist.

Und: Es MUSS irgendwann mal trocken bleiben.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Das ist so in etwa das Einzige, was nicht mit irgendwelchen Abkürzungen erschienen ist.



Jepp, wir sehen uns Freitag! Ich werde versuchen den Dummschwätzvirus bis dahin auszukurieren


----------



## AnjaR (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, wir sehen uns Freitag! Ich werde versuchen den Dummschwätzvirus bis dahin auszukurieren


 Na, solang der nicht ansteckend und unheilbar ist


----------



## soka70 (19. Mai 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag, 15:30 Sieglinde, "Frauenrunde", Bergamonts willkommen, Rohloffs auch (Herr B. aus H. könnte auch mal wieder aufs Rad!)




OK! bin auch dabei, muss allerdings um 19 Uhr wieder ausgehfertig "nett" anzuschauen sein! 

Und übrigens: Freitag ist Sommer !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (19. Mai 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> OK! bin auch dabei, muss allerdings um 19 Uhr wieder ausgehfertig "nett" anzuschauen sein! [/SIZE]


Na, das geht doch schnell, gell! Du kriegts 10 min, das reicht!


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Mai 2010)

So Bergamont ist wieder fit  
habe aber etwas Halsschmerzen ... hoffe das wird nicht schlimmer  Nummer von dir habe ich ja noch , wenn dann sage ich vorher ab ... aber ich versuche alles .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So Bergamont ist wieder fit
> habe aber etwas Halsschmerzen ... hoffe das wird nicht schlimmer  Nummer von dir habe ich ja noch , wenn dann sage ich vorher ab ... aber ich versuche alles .


Na, dann pflege Dich, damit dein Bergamontchen auch in die Sonne kommt!


----------



## AnjaR (21. Mai 2010)

Juhuuuu, die Sonne scheint!!!!!!

Freu mich auf gleich.

Anja


----------



## Kalinka (21. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Juhuuuu, die Sonne scheint!!!!!!
> Freu mich auf gleich.
> Anja


Ja, ich hab mich richtig erschreckt über das helle Ding am Himmel heute morgen!
Bis gleich


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Mai 2010)

Liebe Karin , 

danke für die schöne Tour auch wenn ich das ein oder andere Mal leicht geflucht habe . 
Aber bei so netten Mitfahren , schöne Trails und bestem Wetter , muss man(n) mal den Schweinehund zu Hause lassen. 

Also ein Anfang ist damit gemacht


----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Liebe Karin ,
> 
> danke für die schöne Tour auch wenn ich das ein oder andere Mal leicht geflucht habe .
> Aber bei so netten Mitfahren , schöne Trails und bestem Wetter , muss man(n) mal den Schweinehund zu Hause lassen.
> ...



Gerne, aber der Dank geht weiter an Stefan, der meine Orientierungslosigkeit geschickt überguidet hat .
Schön wars und Fluchen gehört dazu!


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand morgen lust auf ne tour? 
kenne mich in der umgebung allerdings null aus, wohe erst seit kurzem in brühl. 

viele grüße 

verena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (22. Mai 2010)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand morgen lust auf ne tour?
> kenne mich in der umgebung allerdings null aus, wohe erst seit kurzem in brühl.
> ...


Sorry arbeite Sonntag!


----------



## soka70 (27. Mai 2010)

upps, ist ja schon wieder fast Wochenende... 

Geht Freitag in der Hennefer Ecke was???


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> upps, ist ja schon wieder fast Wochenende...
> 
> Geht Freitag in der Hennefer Ecke was???


Ohne mich, arbeite morgen lang...sehr lang.


----------



## AnjaR (27. Mai 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> upps, ist ja schon wieder fast Wochenende...
> 
> Geht Freitag in der Hennefer Ecke was???


 
Die nächsten Wochen gehen bei mir nicht. Da wir nächsten Dienstag in die Berge fahren, wird mein Rad noch mal auf den Kopf gestellt.  Außerdem fehlt mir die Zeit. Wenn Du allerdings Lust auf ein Stündchen hier im Naafbachtal hast, könnte ich mir diese Zeit abknappsen und Flos Bike nehmen. Nächste Woche sind wir in Österreich, dann die Woche auf Chorfreizeit, dann die Woche zum Ladies Treff im Harz. Aber dann komme ich wieder. Ihr seid mich also nicht los.

LG Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Die nächsten Wochen gehen bei mir nicht. Da wir nächsten Dienstag in die Berge fahren, wird mein Rad noch mal auf den Kopf gestellt.  Außerdem fehlt mir die Zeit. Wenn Du allerdings Lust auf ein Stündchen hier im *Naafbachtal *hast, könnte ich mir diese Zeit abknappsen und Flos Bike nehmen. Nächste Woche sind wir in Österreich, dann die Woche auf Chorfreizeit, dann die Woche zum Ladies Treff im Harz. Aber dann komme ich wieder. Ihr seid mich also nicht los.
> 
> LG Anja



Hmmm liegt ja quasi vor meiner Haustüre ... was hättest du im Sinn , und um wieviel Uhr ( 15-18 Uhr ) geht bei mir


----------



## AnjaR (27. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm liegt ja quasi vor meiner Haustüre ... was hättest du im Sinn , und um wieviel Uhr ( 15-18 Uhr ) geht bei mir


 
So 15 Uhr, dann Naafbachtal, 9er, Wenigerbach ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> So 15 Uhr, dann Naafbachtal, 9er, Wenigerbach ?



Kling gut , wo treffen wir uns ? Machst du ein LMB . Und Fit bin ich noch nicht


----------



## AnjaR (27. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Kling gut , wo treffen wir uns ? Machst du ein LMB . Und Fit bin ich noch nicht


 
Nö, LMB nicht. Treffen am Friedhof (Parkplatz) Frauenstraße in Seelscheid. Uhrzeit 15 Uhr. Dann schaun wir einfach, was geht.  Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand?


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Nö, LMB nicht. Treffen am Friedhof (Parkplatz) Frauenstraße in Seelscheid. Uhrzeit 15 Uhr. Dann schaun wir einfach, was geht.  Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand?



Gut werde da sein . 
Tempo aber Easy


----------



## AnjaR (27. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut werde da sein .
> Tempo aber Easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (28. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut werde da sein .
> Tempo aber Easy


 

Ich schau mal... grad finde ich das Nass von oben nicht so einladend um im eh schon recht feuchten Naafbachtal zu schlammen.... 

Entweder bin ich pünktlich am Treffpunkt oder ihr schlammt ohne mich...


----------



## bibi1952 (28. Mai 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal... grad finde ich das Nass von oben nicht so einladend um im eh schon recht feuchten Naafbachtal zu schlammen....



Schlamm?

Am Montag war es auf den Trails staubtrocken.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Mai 2010)

Anja war eine sehr schöne Tour . Tempo war gut und zum Schluss gute 500 hm . Was will man(n) mehr, du hast mit neue Wege gezeigt und ich konnte dir noch was zeigen. 

Gerne wieder 



bibi1952 schrieb:


> Schlamm?
> 
> Am Montag war es auf den Trails staubtrocken.



Erstaunlicher Weise war es im Naafbachtal trocken . Das Aggertal war dagegen noch recht feucht


----------



## AnjaR (29. Mai 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Anja war eine sehr schöne Tour . Tempo war gut und zum Schluss gute 500 hm . Was will man(n) mehr, du hast mit neue Wege gezeigt und ich konnte dir noch was zeigen.
> 
> Gerne wieder
> 
> ...


 
Jo, hat Spaß gemacht. Können wir gerne wiederholen. Dann aber wieder mit meinem Bike, mit Klickies und passender Geometrie.


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (2. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

hat jemand lust morgen ne runde zu fahren? so ab 10 / 11 uhr? 

technisch eher nicht anspruchsvoll dafür ein bischen kondition? 

kenne mich in köln und umgebung allerdings null aus....


ciao verena


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juni 2010)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand lust morgen ne runde zu fahren? so ab 10 / 11 uhr?
> 
> ...



Sorry ich muss morgen arbeiten . Ja die Leute gibt es auch . Schau doch mal ins LMB


----------



## Kalinka (7. Juni 2010)

*So, am Freitag 11.06.2010 wollte ich wieder ab Hennef 2h fahren!
Dieses Mal um 16:15, um auch nicht-Lehrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.
Anschließendes Feierabend-Trünkchen in der Sieglinde vogesehen!
Sonja?, Anja?, Sven(ja)?, Stefan(ie)?...*


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *So, am Freitag 11.06.2010 wollte ich wieder ab Hennef 2h fahren!
> Dieses Mal um 16:15, um auch nicht-Lehrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.
> Anschließendes Feierabend-Trünkchen in der Sieglinde vogesehen!
> Sonja?, Anja?, Sven(ja)?, Stefan(ie)?...*



bin dabei


----------



## Rubber-Duck (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Kalinka

Als alternative ist am Fr. 11.06 wieder die Nordschleife für Radfahrer offen...

Wie sieht es denn am So 13.06 mit einer CTF/RTF in Buchholz aus??

http://www.rsc-buchholz.de/eigene ctf.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (7. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *So, am Freitag 11.06.2010 wollte ich wieder ab Hennef 2h fahren!
> Dieses Mal um 16:15, um auch nicht-Lehrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.
> Anschließendes Feierabend-Trünkchen in der Sieglinde vogesehen!
> Sonja?, Anja?, Sven(ja)?, Stefan(ie)?...*



Auch wenn wir - aus verständlichen Gründen -nicht direkt angesprochen wurden: wir haben am Freitag noch Tanzkurs und können deshalb nicht dabei sein.

VG Ines und Jens


----------



## AnjaR (7. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *So, am Freitag 11.06.2010 wollte ich wieder ab Hennef 2h fahren!*
> *Dieses Mal um 16:15, um auch nicht-Lehrern die Teilnahme zu ermöglichen.*
> *Anschließendes Feierabend-Trünkchen in der Sieglinde vogesehen!*
> *Sonja?, Anja?, Sven(ja)?, Stefan(ie)?...*


 
Sorry, aber um die Zeit bin ich schon wieder fürs WE mit unserem Chor weg. Würde eigentlich lieber biken statt singen. Mal sehen, wann ich mal wieder ein WE frei habe. Wünsche Euch aber viel Spass.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juni 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Hallo Kalinka
> 
> Als alternative ist am Fr. 11.06 wieder die Nordschleife für Radfahrer offen...
> 
> ...


Also:
Freitag, wäre eine Altenative. Da mein Auto gestern kaputt ging, bräuchte ich aber eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Torsten hat zwar schon Diagnose gemacht und fängt heut gleich an zu basteln, aber das kann dauern.
Sonntag: da hab ich Wochenenddienst und bin raus.


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> bin dabei


Hallo Sven, Auto kaputt. bin raus!
Gestern bin ich noch gerade zum Skaten gekommen und zurück, ab der letzten Kurve vor zu Hause hatte ich nur noch den dritten Gang
Anreise per Rad...das schaffe ich Freitag nicht.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (8. Juni 2010)

Wie geht das denn....?  

unser Super Bus...einfach kaputt...das geht doch nicht...

Sonntag ist aber schade.... sind beides tolle Runden...CTF sowie auch RTF..

Wenn es probleme gibt...mit defekten Autos kenn ich mich aus....meld dich..


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Sven, Auto kaputt. bin raus!
> Gestern bin ich noch gerade zum Skaten gekommen und zurück, ab der letzten Kurve vor zu Hause hatte ich nur noch den dritten Gang
> Anreise per Rad...das schaffe ich Freitag nicht.



Ist doch kein Ding , dann werde ich den Termin übernehmen aber den Ort verändern ... ( LMB folgt ) 

Viel Glück mit dem Wagen .... oder einfach neu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (8. Juni 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn....?
> unser Super Bus...einfach kaputt...das geht doch nicht...


Doch, aber Torsten, der Mann der schnellen Tat besorgt schon das Ersatzteil...ein Mann den frau brauchen kann 




Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Sonntag ist aber schade.... sind beides tolle Runden...CTF sowie auch RTF..


Jepp, aber so ist es halt.



Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> ....meld dich..


Ja, wie denn? Brauch mal die Gummientententelefonnummer per PN, bitte!!! Könntest Du mich den Freitag mitnehmen...ist blöde Hin- und Her-Fahrerei, oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juni 2010)

So morgen ist mal wieder Freitag und nachdem Karin nicht kann ,übernehme ich den Termin . Aber ein andere Startpunkt ist angegeben , mal eine neue Gegend für manche ?

>Also los wer kommt mit ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2010)

Hier der Tourbericht von Freitag :
Kalinka´s Frauen Ersatz Runde leider ohne Frauen


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Tourbericht zur Kalinka´s Frauen Ersatz runde:*


DANKE; Tswenn!



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> *Wo waren aber die Mitfahrerinnen *


Bus hätscheln...nun schaltete _sie_ wieder ganz präzise für unter 2,- Teuro Ersatzteil.


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

Eine kleine Nachfussball-Tour am Freitag gefällig?
16:30 ab Sieglinde, ca 1,5-2h sind angedacht mit folgender Einkehr. Selbstverständlich nur bei trockenem Frauenwetter!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## soka70 (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Eine kleine Nachfussball-Tour am Freitag gefällig?
> 16:30 ab Sieglinde, ca 1,5-2h sind angedacht mit folgender Einkehr. Selbstverständlich nur bei trockenem Frauenwetter!
> Wer ist dabei?


 
Freitag ist doof!!!!

Ich will Samstag!!!! 

Kann wer? Ab ca. 12 Uhr, 2-3 Stunden????


----------



## AnjaR (16. Juni 2010)

Kann dieses Wochenende mal wieder nicht.
Bin im Harz biken. Siehe im Ladies only unter Ladies Treffen.
Mal sehen, wie das so mit 20 "Mädels" auf dem Bike ist.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Eine kleine Nachfussball-Tour am Freitag gefällig?
> 16:30 ab Sieglinde, ca 1,5-2h sind angedacht mit folgender Einkehr. Selbstverständlich nur bei trockenem Frauenwetter!
> Wer ist dabei?




Also Sven(ja)  wäre dabei


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag ist doof!!!!


Meuterei! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






soka70 schrieb:


> Kann wer? Ab ca. 12 Uhr, 2-3 Stunden????


*Sven?* 



AnjaR schrieb:


> Kann dieses Wochenende mal wieder nicht.
> Bin im Harz biken. Siehe im Ladies only unter Ladies Treffen.
> Mal sehen, wie das so mit 20 "Mädels" auf dem Bike ist.


Doppel-Meuterei!Viel Spaß in meiner Heimat!! Grüß mir meine Schwestern auf dem Brocken.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Meuterei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaube das muss Frau Captain mal durchgreifen  


Also Samstag könnte ich , frage ist nur ob ich ausschreiben soll "drei Fluss/Bach Tour" oder hier mitfahren soll( ist bestimmt auch schön) oder du was da machst ?? !! Bin da für alles offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Glaube das muss Frau Captain mal durchgreifen


Was man mit dem Bindfaden nicht halten kann, das hält das dickste Tau nicht! Sagt mein Flußmann


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also Samstag könnte ich , frage ist nur ob ich ausschreiben soll "drei Fluss/Bach Tour" oder hier mitfahren soll( ist bestimmt auch schön) oder du was da machst ?? !! Bin da für alles offen


Also hier ist mir mit Anreise zu früh.
Wie lang ist den die "drei Fluss/Bach Tour"...wahrscheinlich bin ich die schon gefahren...aber Du kennst mich ja: jede Tour ist eine neue Tour für mich, wenn mehr als 2 Tag vergangen sind


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was man mit dem Bindfaden nicht halten kann, das hält das dickste Tau nicht! Sagt mein Flußmann
> 
> Also hier ist mir mit Anreise zu früh.
> Wie lang ist den die "drei Fluss/Bach Tour"...wahrscheinlich bin ich die schon gefahren...aber Du kennst mich ja: jede Tour ist eine neue Tour für mich, wenn mehr als 2 Tag vergangen sind



Na ja so erlebt man halt immer was neues.  

Also wenn wir die "Light" Variante fahren , dann brauchen wir ca. 3 Std. ( Defekt frei ) Soll ich dir Tour ausschreiben ?
Startzeit = 12:00 Uhr ?


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Na ja so erlebt man halt immer was neues.
> 
> Also wenn wir die "Light" Variante fahren , dann brauchen wir ca. 3 Std. ( Defekt frei ) Soll ich dir Tour ausschreiben ?
> Startzeit = 12:00 Uhr ?


Klar, wenn Du Lust hast. Ich bin dabei!
Sonja, passt das...Sven fährt ganz lieb
Freckles? Könnte Dich 11:30 einsammeln beim Kübler/Vespa-Händler oder MacDoof in Beuel.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du Lust hast. Ich bin dabei!
> Sonja, passt das...Sven fährt ganz lieb
> Freckles? Könnte Dich 11:30 einsammeln beim Kübler/Vespa-Händler oder MacDoof in Beuel.




OK dann mache ich das mal fest 

So Samstag noch nichts vor ??? Dann Hier eintragen . Es lohnt sich !


----------



## soka70 (16. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, wenn Du Lust hast. Ich bin dabei!
> Sonja, passt das...Sven fährt ganz lieb
> Freckles? Könnte Dich 11:30 einsammeln beim Kübler/Vespa-Händler oder MacDoof in Beuel.




Jo, alles prima! 

Bis Samstag, freue mich...


----------



## ultra2 (16. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Dann Hier eintragen . Es lohnt sich !



Würde ich ja, kann aber nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Würde ich ja, kann aber nicht.



Keine Angst , sowas wird noch mal ausgeschrieben


----------



## AnjaR (17. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Doppel-Meuterei!Viel Spaß in meiner Heimat!! Grüß mir meine Schwestern auf dem Brocken.


 
Na, nimm Dir frei und komm mit


----------



## soka70 (19. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Jo, alles prima!
> 
> Bis Samstag, freue mich...



.. bin krank und somit leider raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> .. bin krank und somit leider raus..


Gute Besserung, Kücken!
Ich werde fahren...trotz H2O-Gefahr...Schlamm fände Svenn auch bei anhältender Dürre noch...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> .. bin krank und somit leider raus..



Gute Besserung !!! 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Kücken!
> Ich werde fahren...trotz H2O-Gefahr...*Schlamm* fände Svenn auch bei anhältender Dürre noch...



Können wir einrichten , wenn du es wünscht !


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, Kücken!
> Ich werde fahren...trotz H2O-Gefahr...Schlamm fände Svenn auch bei anhältender Dürre noch...



Auch von uns gute Besserung. 

Wir haben keine Lust bei H2O. Hier in Holzlar ist es tüchtig am tröpfeln. 

Wünsche Euch eine fröhliche Schlammschlacht 

Laterne
und i.A. Rubber-Duck


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Auch von uns gute Besserung.
> 
> Wir haben keine Lust bei H2O. Hier in Holzlar ist es tüchtig am tröpfeln.
> 
> ...



Also hier ist es noch Trocken ... mal schauen was da noch kommt


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also hier ist es noch Trocken ... mal schauen was da noch kommt


Na viel kam nicht und kaum war frau angejackt, angehost und angestulpt gegen das Nass, war es vorbei. Schön war es...eben eine Tswenn-Tour


----------



## Freckles (20. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schön war es...eben eine Tswenn-Tour



Genau, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen 

Gruß,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin aus dem super Trailparadies Harz zurück. Es war absolut irre.
Wir sind mit 16 Mädels mit Volldampf durch den Harz gerockt.

Hoffentlich sehen wir uns am Freitag wieder.
Kommt jemand am Samstag zu dem Termin "Alternative Sportarten"?
Schaut doch mal ins LMB.
Gruß Anja


----------



## Rubber-Duck (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Hier eine kleine Erinnerung

http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Wenn noch jemand möchte, bitte melden

Gruß

Der Günni


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hoffentlich sehen wir uns am Freitag wieder.




... wäre schön! Hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit und gesund bin!!!


----------



## AnjaR (21. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... wäre schön! Hoffe, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit und gesund bin!!!


Gute Besserung und lass Dich gut pflegen, damit das mit Freitag klappt.


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2010)

Die Damen und Herren, Freitag 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde???


----------



## soka70 (21. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, Freitag 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde???




... ist notiert!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, Freitag 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde???


Muss ich schauen , kriege ich aber bestimmt hin


----------



## AnjaR (21. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, Freitag 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde???


 
Jawoll!!!


----------



## Freckles (21. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Damen und Herren, Freitag 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde???



Leider zu früh, was hast denn du für Arbeitszeiten?  (gute, wie's aussieht )

Viel Spaß!
Angela


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Leider zu früh, was hast denn du für Arbeitszeiten?  (gute, wie's aussieht )
> 
> Viel Spaß!
> Angela


Tja, Freitag ist die Lehrer-, Schichtler und Wochenneddienstfreinehmer-Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, Freitag ist die Lehrer-, *Schichtler* und Wochenneddienstfreinehmer-Tour.



Aber nur in der TK Schicht in der VK ging es sowas nicht


----------



## Dart (25. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Jawoll!!!


 
Wenn ich darf, bin ich auch am Start.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. Juni 2010)

Ich schau mal, vielleicht schaff' ich es auch da zu sein.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juni 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Wenn ich darf, bin ich auch am Start.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Klar...mit Frau natürlich!



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich schau mal, vielleicht schaff' ich es auch da zu sein.


Sicher...das minimierte die Verfahrquote! Hab nämlich nen alte Track geladen, den ich nachfahren wollte.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (25. Juni 2010)

JA wenn das so ist, dann bemüht er sich auch rechtzeitig da zu sein..

Gruß

Günni


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juni 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> JA wenn das so ist, dann bemüht er sich auch rechtzeitig da zu sein..
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Günni


Oder es schreckt ihn ab...


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

Werde es auch schaffen zu kommen .  Tempo aber easy es ist warm draußen .


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Werde es auch schaffen zu kommen .  Tempo aber easy es ist warm draußen .


Ja, dafür ist ja das mittlere Kettenblatt da 

[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...



Da kann ich dann nichts mehr hinzufügen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubber-Duck (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin leider raus.... schaffe es nicht mehr rechtzeitig..viel Spaß


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

Karin , es war wie immer sehr schön . 

Habe viel wieder gesehen . 
1) Wie bauen wir uns einen Trail ??? 
Man braucht 6 Mitfahrer mit gleicher Reifenbreite und Luftdruck und lässt Sie dann durch das Gemüse fahren 

2) Neue Trails/Wege 

3) .... Inselbegabung 

4) Wetter war auch warm  

Fazit : 

Gerne wieder


----------



## AnjaR (25. Juni 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin , es war wie immer sehr schön .
> 
> Habe viel wieder gesehen .
> 1) Wie bauen wir uns einen Trail ???
> ...


 
 dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Aber was bedeutet Inselbegabung?


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.
> Aber was bedeutet* Inselbegabung*?



Wo eine Person(Schüler) seine Stärken hat Mathe, Deutsch etc. wurde aber von Andreas modifiziert


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2010)

Tun wir es Freitag eigentlich wieder?!?!?!? 

Hätte sogar mal Zeit für den Biergarten im Anschluss...


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tun wir es Freitag eigentlich wieder?!?!?!?
> 
> Hätte sogar mal Zeit für den Biergarten im Anschluss...



Da ich nur Blaue Flecken habe , wäre ich auch wieder zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tun wir es Freitag eigentlich wieder?!?!?!?
> Hätte sogar mal Zeit für den Biergarten im Anschluss...


Mit Dir doch immer! Biergartenzeit habe ich auch! 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde? Wer guidet?



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Da ich nur Blaue Flecken habe , wäre ich auch wieder zu haben


Na da greifen wir doch zu!


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mit Dir doch immer! Biergartenzeit habe ich auch! 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde? *Wer guidet*?



Wir finden schon einen Weg 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Na da greifen wir doch zu!



Aber nicht da wo die blauen Flecken sind


----------



## Deleted 185472 (29. Juni 2010)

Huii, 92 Seiten hat der thread schon... Die schaff ich wohl nicht, um "reinzukommen". Aber vielleicht geht's auch so...  

"Hallo erstmal" und Gruß aus Köln!


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (29. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand samstag oder sonntag lust auf ne kleine tour (so um die 2-3 Std?) 

ciao verena


----------



## Deleted 185472 (29. Juni 2010)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand samstag oder sonntag lust auf ne kleine tour (so um die 2-3 Std?)
> 
> ciao verena



Hallo Verena, 

grundsätzlich gern, nur sind just *dieses* Wochenende in Köln ein paar interessante Events (und sicher eine ziemliche Hitze), die mich von längeren Touren abhalten...


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

femmesportive schrieb:


> Huii, 92 Seiten hat der thread schon... Die schaff ich wohl nicht, um "reinzukommen". Aber vielleicht geht's auch so...
> 
> "Hallo erstmal" und Gruß aus Köln!


Hallo zurück! Ist der Nickname Programm? Dann könntest Du bei uns unterfordert sein. Ansonsten WILLKOMMEN!


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand samstag oder sonntag lust auf ne kleine tour (so um die 2-3 Std?)
> 
> ciao verena



Am Sonntag ist Siegtal PUR...ist aber ein tagesfüllendes Event.


@Sonja
wolltest Du da nicht hin...Skates oder Zweirad. Wäre dabei! Oder leihen wir uns  E-Bikes


----------



## Rubber-Duck (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo 

Sonntag, Siegtal-Pur

Da wollte ich auch hin...

Die Wahl der Waffen ist frei... sucht euch was aus....

Sagt kurz bescheid.....

LG G.


----------



## Deleted 185472 (30. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo zurück! Ist der Nickname Programm? Dann könntest Du bei uns unterfordert sein. Ansonsten WILLKOMMEN!



Aloha! Klar ist der nick Programm!  
Wieso "unterfordert"?


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Hallo
> Sonntag, Siegtal-Pur
> Da wollte ich auch hin...


Wie blöd, da würden wir uns ja eventuell über den Weg rollen...


Wann soll Startzeit sein...ich bin für früh, den Frühstücken kann man ja überall auf dem Weg.z .B. gab es immer ein Sportlerfrühstück 

im JAJA oder SOWIESO in Hennef...so gegen 09:00??


Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> ...Die Wahl der Waffen ist frei... sucht euch was aus....



Tja, Inliner schränkten meinen Horizont ein...nach 10 km tun die Füße weh nach 20 bin ich am Ende.
Ich bevorzuge mein Hardtail mit Straßenbereifung, denke ich. Es sei denn es werden Skates favorisiert, dann beuge ich mich der Mehrheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

femmesportive schrieb:


> Aloha! Klar ist der nick Programm!
> Wieso "unterfordert"?



Weil wir meist langsam und leicht fahren mit Biegartenbesuch im Anschluss. Jeder nach seinem Können und es wird auf jeden gewartet, selbst auf den Guide

. Höher, schneller, weiter ist hier nicht. Probier es aus, dann merkst Du schon, ob es passt.


----------



## Deleted 185472 (30. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Weil wir meist langsam und leicht fahren mit Biegartenbesuch im Anschluss. Jeder nach seinem Können und es wird auf jeden gewartet, selbst auf den Guide
> 
> . Höher, schneller, weiter ist hier nicht. Probier es aus, dann merkst Du schon, ob es passt.



Huch, was klingt denn an der "sportlichen Frau" so extrem ambitioniert? *lach*
Im Ladies-Forum hatte ich übrigens meinen Anfängerstatus erwähnt...


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

femmesportive schrieb:


> Huch, was klingt denn an der "sportlichen Frau" so extrem ambitioniert? *lach*
> Im Ladies-Forum hatte ich übrigens meinen Anfängerstatus erwähnt...


Aha, na dann wird es schon passen. Freitag 16:00 an der Sieglinde in Hennef ist für diese Woche angesagt.


----------



## Deleted 185472 (30. Juni 2010)

Da arbeite ich noch, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.

Und: danke für den netten Empfang hier im Forum.


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Weil wir meist langsam und leicht fahren mit Biegartenbesuch im Anschluss. Jeder nach seinem Können und es wird auf jeden gewartet, selbst auf den Guide
> 
> . Höher, schneller, weiter ist hier nicht.


Wer sagt das?
Zum Auspowern fahr ich auch mit anderen, aber es macht einfach Spaß, in einer netten Runde zu fahren und dabei zu quatschen. Wobei wir durchaus auch einige Höhenmeter sammeln und Trails mitnehmen.
Ich wurde auch "vorgewarnt", und jetzt werden sie mich nicht mehr los.
Daher:



Kalinka schrieb:


> Probier es aus, dann merkst Du schon, ob es passt.


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2010)

femmesportive schrieb:


> Da arbeite ich noch, wünsche euch aber viel Spaß.


 
Welche Uhrzeit ginge denn?
evtl. können wir ja bei den angesagten Temperaturen (bis 37°) uns auch später treffen. Dann könnten vielleicht auch mehr?
Sonja, Karin, was meint ihr?


----------



## Deleted 185472 (30. Juni 2010)

Danke! Bin aber auch verplant dieses WE. Bleibe aber am Ball.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (30. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wann soll Startzeit sein...ich bin für früh, den Frühstücken kann man ja überall auf dem Weg.z .B. gab es immer ein Sportlerfrühstück
> 
> im JAJA oder SOWIESO in Hennef...so gegen 09:00??
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, 9.00 Uhr past....


Gut, wenn sich keiner drüber beklagt, dann so! Dann haben wir das gröbste in der Mittagshitze schon geschaft.



Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Wo in Hennef.... vorne am Baumarkt.. da können wir auch schön parken...


Ja, ich komm dann um 09:00 zum Bahr! Soll mein Magen dann schon voll sein, oder frühstücken wir gemeinsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Welche Uhrzeit ginge denn?
> evtl. können wir ja bei den angesagten Temperaturen (bis 37°) uns auch später treffen. Dann könnten vielleicht auch mehr?
> Sonja, Karin, was meint ihr?



Mir gefällt 16:00 Uhr prima, dann klappt es auch mit dem nichtradelnden Privatleben am Abend noch.


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mir gefällt 16:00 Uhr prima, dann klappt es auch mit dem nichtradelnden Privatleben am Abend noch.


 OK, dann bleibt´s dabei. Wenn ich nicht mit Hitzeschlag irgendwo am Wegrand liege, bin ich um 16 Uhr da.


----------



## soka70 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich fasse zusammen:

Freitag, 16 Uhr Sieglinde

Sonntag, 9 Uhr Bahr Baumarkt

Willkommen "sportliche Frau" aus Köln mit WochenendFreizeitStress!


----------



## Deleted 185472 (30. Juni 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Willkommen "sportliche Frau" aus Köln mit WochenendFreizeitStress!



Hallo!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (30. Juni 2010)

Kurz zur Info, der Bahrmarkt hat bisher sein Gelände nach Geschäftsschluss dicht gemacht. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass er ihn für das Event aufmacht! Alternative Parkmöglichkeit hinter dem Bahrmarkt auf den Berufsschulparkplätzen. 

Freitag ist erneut Schulfest (vor 2 Wochen war Trogata Fest) in Spich, da hab ich mich schon auf ein Bierchen und Würstchen angemeldet. Daher wird mein Weg dann durch die Siegburger/Lohmarer Wälder und WH führen. 
Mitreisende sind willkommen. Aufgrund der angekündigten Temperaturen überwiegend schattig und natürlich langsam .

Sonntag planen wir noch sehr viel früher los zu fahren, des Verkehrs und der Hitze wegen. Aber evtl. sieht man sich ja unterwegs. RR ist angesagt, auch hier darf sich angeschlossen werden. Ebenfalls gilt hier, genießen statt rasen.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Kurz zur Info, der Bahrmarkt hat bisher sein Gelände nach Geschäftsschluss dicht gemacht. Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass er ihn für das Event aufmacht! Alternative Parkmöglichkeit hinter dem Bahrmarkt auf den Berufsschulparkplätzen.


 Danke für die Info, gut zu Wissen.



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Freitag ist erneut Schulfest (vor 2 Wochen war Trogata Fest) in Spich, da hab ich mich schon auf ein Bierchen und Würstchen angemeldet. Daher wird mein Weg dann durch die Siegburger/Lohmarer Wälder und WH führen.
> Mitreisende sind willkommen. Aufgrund der angekündigten Temperaturen überwiegend schattig und natürlich langsam .


Ist denn 16:00 ab Sieglinde genehm? Zurück könnte Deine Reisebegleitung ja dann an der Sieg rollen. Was sagen die anderen? Schattige Runde mit Ausdauerfinish?


Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sonntag planen wir noch sehr viel früher los zu fahren, des Verkehrs und der Hitze wegen. Aber evtl. sieht man sich ja unterwegs. RR ist angesagt, auch hier darf sich angeschlossen werden. Ebenfalls gilt hier, genießen statt rasen.


Ja, ich könnte zur Not auch früher, Torsten hat eh Frühschicht, aber ich denke 09:00 reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (1. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ist denn 16:00 ab Sieglinde genehm? Zurück könnte Deine Reisebegleitung ja dann an der Sieg rollen. Was sagen die anderen? Schattige Runde mit Ausdauerfinish?


Einverstanden.


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2010)

Ist denn 16:00 ab Sieglinde genehm? Zurück könnte Deine Reisebegleitung ja dann an der Sieg rollen. Was sagen die anderen? Schattige Runde mit Ausdauerfinish?

Alles was Sie wollen .... 

Wie sieht denn das mit Sonntag aus ...fahrt Ihr dann die Sieg hoch oder nur zum Teil? Überlege ob ich mit dem Rad komme . Hat man da mit dem MTB überhaupt eine Chance an euch dran zu bleiben


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Alles was Sie wollen ....








Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit Sonntag aus ...fahrt Ihr dann die Sieg hoch oder nur zum Teil? Überlege ob ich mit dem Rad komme . Hat man da mit dem MTB überhaupt eine Chance an euch dran zu bleiben


Ich führe mein Hardtail aus, Deine Chancen steigen also. Hier wäre jetzt wieder der Kettenblattwitz angebracht...bin aber seid letzten Freitag geläutert.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2010)

@Sonja:
Afterjob-Party im Königshof???



Wir sind ab 21:00 da!​


----------



## soka70 (1. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> @Sonja:
> Afterjob-Party im Königshof???
> 
> 
> ...


 


ach wie schade, habe heute Mädelstreffen!!! Gerne das nächste mal...

Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß!!!! Bis morgen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


>


Welche Geschmak darf es denn sein  .....aber erst nach der Tour 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich führe mein Hardtail aus, Deine Chancen steigen also. Hier wäre jetzt wieder der Kettenblattwitz angebracht...bin aber seid letzten Freitag geläutert.



Gute dann sehe ich zumindest Chancen , das mit dem Kettenblatt fällt mir jetzt immer an diesem Berg ein ( Di/Mi war ich da ) aber es geht schon besser , die Formkruve kommt also langsam auch dem Keller 

P.S.


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn das mit Sonntag aus ...fahrt Ihr dann die Sieg hoch oder nur zum Teil?
> 
> Hat man da mit dem MTB überhaupt eine Chance an euch dran zu bleiben



Was ist mit der ersten Frage ?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (1. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke für die Info, gut zu Wissen.


Gern geschehen



Kalinka schrieb:


> Ist denn 16:00 ab Sieglinde genehm? Zurück könnte Deine Reisebegleitung ja dann an der Sieg rollen. Was sagen die anderen? Schattige Runde mit Ausdauerfinish?


16 Uhr ist ok. Das Fest ist bis 20 Uhr angesetzt. Muß nur noch abklären ob wir da als Verbund so einfach auftauchen dürfren. Sonst schmuggeln wir paar Würstchen aus dem Feierbereich 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, ich könnte zur Not auch früher, Torsten hat eh Frühschicht, aber ich denke 09:00 reicht.


Wir planen alller ... aller spätestens um 8 Uhr auf dem Rad zu sitzen, eher 7 und noch früher. Geplant ist ein Großteil der Gesamtstrecke, aber zum einen wird uns vermutlich die bisher mangelnde Zeit zum Formaufbau, als auch die Temperatur einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen. Mal schauen wie weit wir kommen.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...P.S.
> Was ist mit der ersten Frage ?


Wohin uns das Rad so trägt, aber die Ganze Strecke ist glaub ich >100 km...das dann doch nicht, aber so 60 km+- sollten es schon sein. Je nach °C auf der Strecke.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> 16 Uhr ist ok. Das Fest ist bis 20 Uhr angesetzt. Muß nur noch abklären ob wir da als Verbund so einfach auftauchen dürfren. Sonst schmuggeln wir paar Würstchen aus dem Feierbereich


Dachte wir liefern Dich nur sicher ab und fahren relaxed an der Sieg zurück in den Biergarten!


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2010)

am Dienstag 06.7.2010 grillen wir in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00Uhr.
Grill, Kohle und Feuer sind daâ¦Essen, GetrÃ¤nke, Geschirr, Besteck, Picknickdeckeâ¦bringt jeder fÃ¼r sich mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wohin uns das Rad so trägt, aber die Ganze Strecke ist glaub ich >100 km...das dann doch nicht, aber so* 60 km+-* sollten es schon sein. Je nach °C auf der Strecke.



Ist das hin & rück Weg oder nur eine Strecke ??

Hmmm 
bin aber nicht so der Frühaufsteher ich schaue mal was da geht , aber Ihr fahrt dann alle die Sieg rauf , oder zuerst mit der Bahn hoch und dann mit dem Rad wieder zurück .


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ist das hin & rück Weg oder nur eine Strecke ??
> 
> Hmmm
> bin aber nicht so der Frühaufsteher ich schaue mal was da geht , aber Ihr fahrt dann alle die Sieg rauf , oder zuerst mit der Bahn hoch und dann mit dem Rad wieder zurück .


Was Du alles so wissen willst... also das achso verlässliche Unternehmen des öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr wollte ICH nicht benutzten, wenn mich nicht ein Totalschaden dazu zwingt. Hab ich einmal mit Uwe bei Siegtal pur versucht...es war etwas unorganisiert, zu kleine, zu wenige Züge, unfreundliches Personal, genervte Kunden...DB eben.
60-80 km wären Hin und Zurück, aber eben alles recht flach...alles fahrbar...schieben verboten! Und bevor wir mit Hitzschlag vom Rad fallen, darf es auch weniger sein, oder mehr, wenn wir unseren TOPTAG haben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Was Du alles so wissen willst... also das achso verlässliche Unternehmen des öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr wollte ICH nicht benutzten, wenn mich nicht ein Totalschaden dazu zwingt. Hab ich einmal mit Uwe bei Siegtal pur versucht...es war etwas unorganisiert, zu kleine, zu wenige Züge, unfreundliches Personal, genervte Kunden...DB eben.
> 60-80 km wären Hin und Zurück, aber eben alles recht flach...alles fahrbar...schieben verboten! Und bevor wir mit Hitzschlag vom Rad fallen, darf es auch weniger sein, oder mehr, wenn wir unseren TOPTAG haben.



Das hört sich doch alles Gut an , weitere Fragen werde ich heute Abend stellen


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab ich einmal mit Uwe bei Siegtal pur versucht...es war etwas unorganisiert, zu kleine, zu wenige Züge, unfreundliches Personal, genervte Kunden...DB eben.



Ein bischen ungerecht das Beispiel. 

Hier die Worte eines Bike Anfängers nach einer TT Tour: Hab ich einmal beim TT versucht...es war etwas unorganisiert, zu kleine, zu wenige Pausen, unfreundliches Personal, genervte Mitfahrer.....TT eben.


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ein bischen ungerecht das Beispiel.
> 
> Hier die Worte eines Bike Anfängers nach einer TT Tour: Hab ich einmal beim TT versucht...es war etwas unorganisiert, zu kleine, zu wenige Pausen, unfreundliches Personal, genervte Mitfahrer.....TT eben.


Ja, aber beim TT muss man für mangelnden Service nicht zahlen...der ist vollkommen umsonst.
Ich hoffe Du hast weder Aktien bei der DB noch bem TT!


----------



## AnjaR (2. Juli 2010)

So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, als Weichei zu gelten, bin ich  raus für heute. Mir ist es mit jetzt schon über 33° im Schatten eindeutig zu heiß, um Sport zu treiben. Ich werde jetzt einen kleinen Pool aufpumpen und mich ins Wasser legen, bevor mir mein Gehirn ganz wegbrutzelt.  Wünsche Euch aber eine schöne Tour, ein tolles WE und geniest das Sommerwetter.



Kalinka schrieb:


> am Dienstag 06.7.2010 grillen wir in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00Uhr.
> Grill, Kohle und Feuer sind daEssen, Getränke, Geschirr, Besteck, Picknickdeckebringt jeder für sich mit.


 
Mal schauen, ob wir vorbei kommen. Wenn dann aber erst frühensten ab 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, als *Weichei *zu gelten, bin ich  raus für heute. Mir ist es mit jetzt schon über 33° im Schatten eindeutig zu heiß, *um Sport zu treiben*. Ich werde jetzt einen kleinen Pool aufpumpen und mich *ins Wasser legen,* bevor mir mein Gehirn ganz wegbrutzelt.  Wünsche Euch aber eine schöne Tour, ein tolles WE und geniest das Sommerwetter.
> 
> 
> 
> Mal schauen, ob wir vorbei kommen. Wenn dann aber erst frühensten ab 18:30 Uhr.



-So länger man ein Ei kocht um so härter wird es 

- Heute ist doch easy angesagt , und fit bist du doch , also für dich kein Problem 

- Hmmm wir könnten ja auch bei dir vorbeikommen  

....aber es ist schon sehr warm draußen

 , aber ich werde da sein...


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> So, auch auf die Gefahr hin, als Weichei zu gelten, bin ich  raus für heute. Mir ist es mit jetzt schon über 33° im Schatten eindeutig zu heiß, um Sport zu treiben. Ich werde jetzt einen kleinen Pool aufpumpen und mich ins Wasser legen, bevor mir mein Gehirn ganz wegbrutzelt.  Wünsche Euch aber eine schöne Tour, ein tolles WE und geniest das Sommerwetter.
> 
> 
> 
> Mal schauen, ob wir vorbei kommen. Wenn dann aber erst frühensten ab 18:30 Uhr.


Weichei!!! Nein, ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht, wollte aber nicht den ersten Schritt machen. Werde aber zum Treffpunkt fahren, zur Not gibt es eine flache Runde, da kühlt der Fahrtwind...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (2. Juli 2010)

Muß leider auch absagen. Leider hat man mich bei meinen Arbeiten am Haus heute drauf gesetzt, sodaß sich der Zeitplan nun wesentlich nach hinten verschiebt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Weichei!!! Nein, ich habe auch schon drüber nachgedacht, wollte aber nicht den ersten Schritt machen. Werde aber zum Treffpunkt fahren, zur Not gibt es eine flache Runde, da kühlt der Fahrtwind...



Wir nehmen doch BITTE ein paar Bachläufe mit oder ...


----------



## AnjaR (2. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> -So länger man ein Ei kocht um so härter wird es
> 
> - Heute ist doch easy angesagt , und fit bist du doch , also für dich kein Problem
> 
> ...


 
Du hast mit allem recht. Aber ich will nicht.

Ihr könnt gerne bei mir vorbei kommen und mit in den Pool. Wird dann eng und gemütlich. Kühles Erdinger und anderes ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Kalinka (2. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wir nehmen doch BITTE ein paar Bachläufe mit oder ...


Also Sonja, Du und ich als harter Kern...ein bisschen Wald und viel Fluss... Dondorfer See vielleicht. Trinkflaschen sind geeist!
BIS gleich!!!


----------



## soka70 (2. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also Sonja, Du und ich als harter Kern...ein bisschen Wald und viel Fluss... Dondorfer See vielleicht. Trinkflaschen sind geeist!
> BIS gleich!!!



Bis gleich!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Juli 2010)

Karin/Stefan , es war wieder eine sehr schöne "schattige" Tour in den heimischen Wäldern 
Aber auch im Wald war es schon warm 
Das ganze fliegende Viehzeug war auch nicht gerade nett  aber dafür gab es viele nette Trails 
Gerne komme ich wieder , wenn ich darf


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin/Stefan , es war wieder eine sehr schöne "schattige" Tour in den heimischen Wäldern
> Aber auch im Wald war es schon warm
> Das ganze fliegende Viehzeug war auch nicht gerade nett  aber dafür gab es viele nette Trails
> Gerne komme ich wieder , wenn ich darf


Jepp, eine der Hitze angepasste Tour. Da hat die Guidöse Stefanie sich wieder mal übertroffen. Zwar habe ich die wenigen Anstiege ganz gut geschafft, aber am Abend war ich platt. OZON?? Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (3. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, eine der Hitze angepasste Tour. Da hat die Guidöse Stefanie sich wieder mal übertroffen. Zwar habe ich die wenigen Anstiege ganz gut geschafft, aber am Abend war ich platt. OZON?? Bis Sonntag!


 
Mädels ich bin stolz auf Euch
Hab heute morgen Buße getan und war mit Bike an der Drachenschanze und am HCM. Jetzt bin ich total platt. OZON!!!! Formtief liegt nur am Ozon.


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2010)

Bericht nach Aufforderung:
Heute Siegatal pur: Von Gänsehaut zum Sonnenbrand.


Teilnehmer: 6


Frauenquote 50%


MTB/RR=5/1


Kette überwiegend rechts


92 KM, 21er Schnitt


3 mal eingekehrt


schee wars!


Bilder folgen.


----------



## ChaosRaven (4. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bilder folgen.



Boah, immer diese Hetze...
Hatte dann am Ende übrigens 110km und würd gern mal die hm-Auswertung sehen..


----------



## Rubber-Duck (4. Juli 2010)

Richtig,  schee wars...

Und, die Hm haben wir deiner Heimat angepasst....

Das haben wir doch wirklich schön gemacht.....Respekt

Nicht vergessen....So. 11.07  gehts weiter....CTF ist angesagt...


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Boah, immer diese Hetze...
> Hatte dann am Ende übrigens 110km und würd gern mal die hm-Auswertung sehen..



Jo, schee wars. Auf meinem Tacho waren 92 km und 350 hm.


----------



## soka70 (4. Juli 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Richtig,  schee wars...
> 
> Nicht vergessen....So. 11.07  gehts weiter....CTF ist angesagt...



Ja, es war wirklich sehr nett!

Ja, die CTF steht im Kalender!

Schöne, sonnige Woche!!!

Bis Freitag!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rubber-Duck (4. Juli 2010)

Hier noch der Link  für SO. 11.07 zur Vorbereitung...

http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/87.0.html


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juli 2010)

Auch ich kann mich nur bedanken 

Es war sehr schön mit euch 

Hier die Höhenauswertung . Ich habe aber nur 150 hm 





und hier die Strecke


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juli 2010)

Hier noch das Video , wie man auch mit den RR DH fahren kann
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike[/nomedia]


----------



## Tazz (5. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier noch das Video , wie man auch mit den RR DH fahren kann
> YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike



Zu schön  der Film


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (5. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hier noch das Video , wie man auch mit den RR DH fahren kann
> YouTube- Amazing stunt riding...on a carbon road bike


 
Krass! Jetzt soll noch mal einer die Ausrede bringen, eine Acht in die Laufräder zu fahren, wenn er den Radweg benutzt


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> am Dienstag 06.7.2010 grillen wir in Oberkassel am Rheinufer unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00Uhr.
> Grill, Kohle und Feuer sind daEssen, Getränke, Geschirr, Besteck, Picknickdeckebringt jeder für sich mit.


*Erinnerung*, bei trockenem Wetter findet das heute statt!


----------



## AnjaR (6. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Erinnerung*, bei trockenem Wetter findet das heute statt!


 
Sorry,bin raus für heute Abend. Kann nicht vor 19 Uhr und wir müssen langsam anfangen für den Urlaub vorzubereiten. Hoffe wir sehen uns am Freitag auf dem Bike. Viel Spaß und grillt für mich ein Würstchen mit.


----------



## Kalinka (7. Juli 2010)

So, nach entspanntem Grillen in netter Runde gestern, geht es wieder aufs Rad.
Freitag schon 15:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde so für 2 h, damit es mit dem Styling fürs Abendprogramm noch passt. Biergarten muss ich ausfallen lassen, zu Gunsten des Restaurant Lissy mit Cheffkoch Jens.


----------



## AnjaR (7. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, nach entspanntem Grillen in netter Runde gestern, geht es wieder aufs Rad.
> Freitag schon 15:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde so für 2 h, damit es mit dem Styling fürs Abendprogramm noch passt. Biergarten muss ich ausfallen lassen, zu Gunsten des Restaurant Lissy mit Cheffkoch Jens.


 
Werde da sein


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Werde da sein



Ich komme auch wieder mit


----------



## Rubber-Duck (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Hallo

Und immer schön an Sonntag den 11.07 denken.....

CTF CTF CTF CTF

http://www.rsv-sturmvogel.de/87.0.html

Treffen ca 8.45 Uhr   Abfahrt ca. 9.00 

Wer eine Fahrgemeinschaft braucht, bitte melden...


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich komme auch wieder mit


Tja, ich hadere noch mit mir, habe seit gestern Kopping und viiiieell zu niedrigen Blutdruck, mal wieder.
Soll ja die Lebenserwartung stiegern, aber wenn ich dann immer wie belämmert neben mir stehe, sinkt die Lebensqualität.
Sollte sich das nicht bessern, mache ich heute Hitzefrei.Melde mich gegen Mittag.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Wer eine Fahrgemeinschaft braucht, bitte melden...


Ökologisch und ökonomisch gesehen gerne, aber das wäre Umweg für Dich. Ich schau mal nach der DB, die fährt ja netterweise bei mir vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, ich hadere noch mit mir, habe seit gestern Kopping und viiiieell zu niedrigen Blutdruck, mal wieder.
> Soll ja die Lebenserwartung stiegern, aber wenn ich dann immer wie belämmert neben mir stehe, sinkt die Lebensqualität.
> Sollte sich das nicht bessern, mache ich heute Hitzefrei.Melde mich gegen Mittag.


Hoffentlich wird´s noch besser. Heute wollten wir mal nicht kneifen.
Aber wenn Dein Kreislauf nicht mitspielt, geht´s halt leider nicht.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit, irgendwo an eine Bademöglichkeit zu fahren?


----------



## Rubber-Duck (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ökologisch und ökonomisch gesehen gerne, aber das wäre Umweg für Dich. Ich schau mal nach der DB, die fährt ja netterweise bei mir vorbei.


 

Du kannst das doch mit Lissy heute Abend klären....für sie ist es ja kein Umweg bei vorbei zu fahren...

Mal sehen wie sich die Wetterlage entwickelt...

Aber wer früh fährt, ist auch früh wieder da...

Mfg
G.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, ich hadere noch mit mir, habe seit gestern Kopping und viiiieell zu niedrigen Blutdruck, mal wieder.
> Soll ja die Lebenserwartung stiegern, aber wenn ich dann immer wie belämmert neben mir stehe, sinkt die Lebensqualität.
> Sollte sich das nicht bessern, mache ich heute Hitzefrei.Melde mich gegen Mittag.


BIN RAUS, da zu Hause. Viel Spaß dem Rest!


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> BIN RAUS, da zu Hause. Viel Spaß dem Rest!



Werde heute auch NICHT mitfahren . 
Habe mir gestern wohl eine kleine Erkältung zugezogen,

, deshalb schone ich mich was. Hoffendlich klappt es am Sonntag mit der CTF


----------



## soka70 (9. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> BIN RAUS, da zu Hause. Viel Spaß dem Rest!


 

Gut, dann ich auch!!! Ist bei diesen Temperaturen auch vernünftig, werde heute Abend was inlinern.... (zum nächsten Biergarten )


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ich auch!!! Ist bei diesen Temperaturen auch vernünftig, werde heute Abend was inlinern.... (zum nächsten Biergarten )


 Na wenn keiner mehr übrig bleibt, bleib ich auch zu Hause.
Aber ihr habt schon recht mit der Vernunft bei den Temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Na wenn keiner mehr übrig bleibt, bleib ich auch zu Hause.
> Aber ihr habt schon recht mit der *Vernunft bei den Temperaturen.*



ja da sollte der Verstand siegen und auf den Körper hören. 
Anja dann würde ich sagen ...Pool ist angesagt


----------



## AnjaR (9. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ja da sollte der Verstand ziegen und auf den Körper hören.
> Anja dann würde ich sagen ...Pool ist angesagt


----------



## Dart (9. Juli 2010)

Na, dann kann ich ja mein Bike wieder im Auto nach Hause fahren. Bei den Temperaturen wohl auch besser so.

Bis demnächst
Jörg


----------



## sibby08 (9. Juli 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Gut, dann ich auch!!! Ist bei diesen Temperaturen auch vernünftig, werde heute Abend was inlinern.... (zum nächsten Biergarten )


Der nächste Biergarten ist doch von Dir aus gerade mal ca. 200m entfernt. Meinst Du das ist nicht was weit zum Inlinern?


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juli 2010)

Bleibt es bei 09:00 in Ahrweiler CTF?
Möchte rollen.
Karin


----------



## ultra2 (10. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei 09:00 in Ahrweiler CTF?
> Möchte rollen.
> Karin



Wir habe es zumindest vor.


----------



## soka70 (10. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei 09:00 in Ahrweiler CTF?
> Möchte rollen.
> Karin




Klaro, und was wir rollen....


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bleibt es bei 09:00 in Ahrweiler CTF?
> Möchte rollen.
> Karin



Jaaaa! Günter und ich sind auch dabei.


----------



## sibby08 (10. Juli 2010)

Bis jetzt sieht es noch gut aus .
Werde gleich mal noch die Sachen zusammen suchen, die man so braucht für die Tour...
Bike ist jedenfalls frisch geputzt und hat auch was Lackpflege erhalten


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juli 2010)

Dann kann ich ja auch NICHT MEHR nein sagen  .

Wie wird denn das Wetter morgen frühhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (10. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja auch NICHT MEHR nein sagen  .
> 
> Wie wird denn das Wetter morgen frühhhhh



Super - 24 Grad, frischer, leicht kühlender Rückenwind


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Super *- 24 Grad*, frischer, leicht kühlender Rückenwind



In deiner Kühltruhe


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Super - 24 Grad, frischer, leicht kühlender Rückenwind


Naja, nicht ganz...aber schön wars...schön heiss!
Haben die aber fein organisiert die Stürmvögel.
Wann fahren wir die nächste? Wo bleiben die Fotos?


----------



## Tazz (11. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ganz...aber schön wars...schön heiss!
> Haben die aber fein organisiert die Stürmvögel.
> Wann fahren wir die nächste? Wo bleiben die Fotos?



Ups ..... hier  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7344568&postcount=576 
 sind meine


----------



## AnjaR (11. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Naja, nicht ganz...aber schön wars...schön heiss!
> Haben die aber fein organisiert die Stürmvögel.
> Wann fahren wir die nächste? Wo bleiben die Fotos?


Da hattet Ihr ja viel Spaß
Wir hatten auch kurz überlegt mitzufahren, aber da ich gestern schon um 7 Uhr aufstehen musste, um dann den ganzen Tag in der Turnhalle als Wertungsrichterin im Turnen zu agieren, wollten wir heute lieber mal ausschlafen.
Ich hoffe, dass im Spätsommer/Herbst noch andere CTFs stattfinden.
Heute haben wir den Tag schön im Garten verbummelt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Da hattet Ihr ja viel Spaß
> Wir hatten auch kurz überlegt mitzufahren, aber da ich gestern schon um 7 Uhr aufstehen musste, um dann den ganzen Tag in der Turnhalle als Wertungsrichterin im Turnen zu agieren, wollten wir heute lieber mal ausschlafen.
> Ich hoffe, dass im Spätsommer/Herbst noch andere CTFs stattfinden.
> Heute haben wir den Tag schön im Garten verbummelt.



Das hört sich doch auch gut an . Bei uns war es natürlich sehr viel schöner 
War eine schöne CTF auch wenn ich ab Km 21 das nächste mal wirklich einsteigen werde


----------



## Rubber-Duck (11. Juli 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder , damit Ihr mal seht, was wir "geleistet" haben....


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31503


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2010)

Das sieht doch entspannt aus!


----------



## Freckles (12. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das sieht doch entspqannt aus!



Ist das der Sven? Respekt, die ganze Zeit mit einem Klappstuhl rumzufahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ist das der Sven? Respekt, die ganze Zeit mit einem Klappstuhl rumzufahren!


 Wo er den wohl während der Fahrt hinpackt?


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wo er den wohl während der Fahrt hinpackt?



In den Rucksack , da wo auch die "Dämpferpumpe" ist. Als Guide muss man halt alles mithaben


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Als Guide muss man halt alles mithaben


Du warst gestern der Guide???
Schlechter Job...alle kamen versprengt und verwirrt ins Ziel getröpfelt.
Tja, der Svenn wars also Schuld!!


----------



## AnjaR (12. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du warst gestern der Guide???
> Schlechter Job...alle kamen versprengt und verwirrt ins Ziel getröpfelt.
> Tja, der Svenn wars also Schuld!!


Das ist aber nicht nett!
Jetzt muss unser armer Sven herhalten.


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nett!
> Jetzt muss unser armer Sven herhalten.


Hast recht, man munkelt ein böser Pächter hätte die Schilder entfernt und die gestreuten Pfeile verwischt.
Das könnte auch gut sein, denn die Abfahrt die ich nahm, ließ zumindest anfänglich noch rudimentäre Bodenmarkierungen erkennen und ich kam zum Glück und vollig unverdient sehr Nahe dem Ziel aus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht nett!
> Jetzt muss unser armer Sven herhalten.



Also Guide war ich gestern nicht ( Backguide an den Anstiegen vielleicht  ) 
Aber im Vorfeld wurde sich ja schon gemeckert und nach "abstimmung" wurde mir die Schuld gegeben . 

Aber es war ja nicht böse gemeint , man(n) hat da ja auch die Vorzüge genossen....




P.S.
Karin hat doch immer was zu "beanstanden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S.
> Karin hat doch immer was zu "beanstanden"


Ne, ja, also...wie würdest Du blöd gucken, wenn ich plötzlich öffentlich TOTAL zufrieden wäre???
Aber so alles in allem war es fein gestern. Dass so eine CTF nicht für die "höher, schneller, weiter-Fraktion" gemacht ist, war ja klar. 100erte Leute an einem Tag über Trails zu jagen wäre nicht gerade umweltverträglich.
Und so hatten alle Zeit und einige auch Luft für ein Schwätzchen und so manch einer konnte im Liegestuhl sogar ein Schläfchen halten ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, ja, also...wie würdest Du blöd gucken, wenn ich plötzlich öffentlich TOTAL zufrieden wäre???
> Aber so alles in allem war es fein gestern. Dass so eine CTF nicht für die "höher, schneller, weiter-Fraktion" gemacht ist, war ja klar. 100erte Leute an einem Tag über Trails zu jagen wäre nicht gerade umweltverträglich.
> Und so hatten alle Zeit und einige auch Luft für ein Schwätzchen und so manch einer konnte im Liegestuhl sogar ein Schläfchen halten ;-)





 regeneration während des Fahrens 

P.S.
Ich bekomme dich noch dazu alles während der Tour gut zu finden


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> P.S.
> Ich bekomme dich noch dazu alles während der Tour gut zu finden



Haben wir schon mal geschafft. TEAM III Tour 2008

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4873867&postcount=2687


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon mal geschafft. TEAM III Tour 2008
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4873867&postcount=2687





			
				Kalinka schrieb:
			
		

> Ne, ja, also...wie würdest Du blöd gucken, wenn ich plötzlich öffentlich TOTAL zufrieden wäre???.....



Gut zu wissen 
Jetzt muss sich Frau nur noch daran erinnern und dann den entsprechenden Gesichtsausdruck auflegen


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2010)

Kann Freitag nicht, da ich um 18:00 geduscht in Lohmar sein will. Sonja ist auch weg...Viel Spaß!


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann Freitag nicht, da ich um 18:00 geduscht in Lohmar sein will. Sonja ist auch weg...Viel Spaß!



Wie wat wo ...dann fährst du halt mit nach Lohmar  , Sonja ist doch im Urlaub oder ? 

Finde ich nicht gut , ich werde natürlich versuchen Freitag da zu sein. Wenn das Wetter nicht verrückt spielt und die Arbeit mich läßt werde ich da sein.
Welche Startzeit sollen wir denn machen ???
15:30 Uhr ?
16:00 Uhr ?
16:30 Uhr ?


----------



## AnjaR (13. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie wat wo ...dann fährst du halt mit nach Lohmar  , Sonja ist doch im Urlaub oder ?
> 
> Finde ich nicht gut , ich werde natürlich versuchen Freitag da zu sein. Wenn das Wetter nicht verrückt spielt und die Arbeit mich läßt werde ich da sein.
> Welche Startzeit sollen wir denn machen ???
> ...


 
Sorry Sven, Jörg und ich sind auch raus, da unser Sohnemann Geburtstag hat und die Omas zum Brunch kommen. Am Samstag früh geht´s für uns dann ab in den Süden, nach Finale . Da muss dann der Wagen gepackt und die Räder startklar gemacht werden.
wir sind erst in der zweiten Augustwoche wieder da.
Hoffe, dass wir uns dann wieder zu Biken treffen.


----------



## soka70 (13. Juli 2010)

kettenfresser schrieb:


> sonja ist doch im urlaub oder ?


 

 jaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Haben wir schon mal geschafft. TEAM III Tour 2008
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4873867&postcount=2687



Da war ich angeschlagen

 und nicht Frau meiner Sinne. 


Was ist 2010?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da war ich angeschlagen
> 
> und nicht Frau meiner Sinne.
> 
> ...



Hmmm klingt fast einleuchtend Also wenn es dir gut geht hast du auf Tour etwas zu meckern ?




federaldirt schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/federaldirtsundern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (13. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da war ich angeschlagen
> 
> und nicht Frau meiner Sinne.
> 
> ...



gemein 

und 2010 wird super 







federaldirt schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/federaldirtsundern




Jaaaaa die zwei gefallen mir 



Die sind auch nicht ganz bei Sinnen


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da war ich angeschlagen
> 
> und nicht Frau meiner Sinne.
> 
> ...


Ich präzisiere: Was ist 2010 mit einer TeamIII-Tour?


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juli 2010)

Hat wer Lust am Samstag mittag/nachmittag was zu fahren...so 2-3 Stündchen?7Gebirge? Wahner Heide?


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich präzisiere: Was ist 2010 mit einer TeamIII-Tour?



Ist in Arbeit. Und wird voraussichtlich in den August fallen.


----------



## BulliOlli (14. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat wer Lust am Samstag mittag/nachmittag was zu fahren...so 2-3 Stündchen?7Gebirge? Wahner Heide?



bin auch mal da, aber nur hier und nicht Samstag. Lust schon, aber ich muss am Samstag Würstchen und Steaks essen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2010)

Hätte natürlich auch Lust (Samstag)aber auch ich werde lecker Essen 


Freitag ist aber weiterhin offen ...


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juli 2010)

Wir (Lissy, Günter, ich) haben uns geeeinigt auf 7 Gebirge am Samstag Eingang Nachtigallental...mal wieder die 1000 knacken??Günter, Lissy: Iris erbittet Startzeit um 10:00...geht das bei Euch? Wäre prima, dann kann ich mal wieder Frauen-Hundenachmittag machen


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir (Lissy, Günter, ich) haben uns geeeinigt auf 7 Gebirge am Samstag Eingang Nachtigallental...mal wieder die 1000 knacken??Günter, Lissy: Iris erbittet Startzeit um 10:00...geht das bei Euch? Wäre prima, dann kann ich mal wieder Frauen-Hundenachmittag machen



Jooo - dann fällt halt etwas Haushaltskram flach  
Von MeinerEinerSeite in Ordnung.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2010)

Kurbelt ein paar hm für mich mit . Bin zu der Zeit auf der Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (16. Juli 2010)

mit Eurer Erlaubnis würde ich mich gerne dazu gesellen, sofern ich mich morgen in der Verfassung sehe zu biken


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juli 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> mit Eurer Erlaubnis würde ich mich gerne dazu gesellen, sofern ich mich morgen in der Verfassung sehe zu biken


Jepp! Bis gleich.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp! Bis gleich.



 und ich kann nicht mitkommen


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (18. Juli 2010)

Vielen Dank für die nette Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht und anstrengend wars auch ;-)


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juli 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nette Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht und anstrengend wars auch ;-)


Ja, es war so gemein mich auf 1000 fest zu nageln...als ich endlich am Abend in Dattenberg war hatte ich 65 km und 1350 hm auf dem Tacho und vor allem in den Beinen. War ich platt!!
Was machen die Wunden?


----------



## Freckles (18. Juli 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die nette Tour. Hat Spaß gemacht und anstrengend wars auch ;-)



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, vielen Dank an die lustige Truppe und die schöne Tour. 

Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2010)

Mittwoch Grillen in Oberkassel auf der Wiese unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00 Uhr. Grill und Kohle vorhanden. Essen und Trinken bringt jeder selber mit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mittwoch Grillen in Oberkassel auf der Wiese unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00 Uhr. Grill und Kohle vorhanden. Essen und Trinken bringt jeder selber mit.



habe Nachtschicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juli 2010)

Liebe Karin bitte räume doch etwas dein Postfach auf


----------



## Tazz (20. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Liebe Karin bitte räume doch etwas dein Postfach auf


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Liebe Karin bitte räume doch etwas dein Postfach auf




ERLEDIGT


----------



## BulliOlli (20. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ERLEDIGT



Staub gesaugt und feucht durchgewischt???


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Juli 2010)

BulliOlli schrieb:


> Staub gesaugt und feucht durchgewischt???


 
Nee. *Erdbeer*-Zuckerwatte gekauft, damit rumgewedelt (Stillhalten fällt halt schwer), sich dabei auf die Nase gehauen, Watte in die Nase bekommen und einen großen Nießer losgelassen .


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juli 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Nee. *Erdbeer*-Zuckerwatte gekauft, damit rumgewedelt (Stillhalten fällt halt schwer), sich dabei auf die Nase gehauen, Watte in die Nase bekommen und einen großen Nießer losgelassen .


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juli 2010)

wie sieht es denn mit Freitag aus liebe Karin  ist was in planung ?


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn mit Freitag aus liebe Karin  ist was in planung ?


Geplant? 

 einfach rollen. 16:00Uhr in Hennef an der Sieglinde...Ach und ich möchte KEINE 1000HM fahren...nicht, dass ich wieder festgenagelt werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Geplant?
> 
> einfach rollen. 16:00Uhr in Hennef an der Sieglinde...Ach und ich möchte KEINE*1000HM* fahren...nicht, dass ich wieder festgenagelt werde.



Was so viel , das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen .  ne wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei .


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was so viel , das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen .  ne wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei .


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


>


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mittwoch Grillen in Oberkassel auf der Wiese unterhalb der Strandbar ab 18:00 Uhr. Grill und Kohle vorhanden. Essen und Trinken bringt jeder selber mit.



Tja, da das Regenradar unbarmherzig ist, wird das wohl nichts heute mit Grillen


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Was so viel , das muss ich mir noch mal überlegen .  ne wenn das Wetter stimmt bin ich dabei .


Wenn es bei uns beiden bliebe, könnten wir auch Wahner-Heide fahren...ich käme dann nach Troisdorf hinters Aggerstadion um 16:15 Uhr?!? Sonja ist noch verreist...Anja auch glaub ich...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wenn es bei uns beiden bliebe, könnten wir auch Wahner-Heide fahren...ich käme dann nach Troisdorf hinters Aggerstadion um 16:15 Uhr?!? Sonja ist noch verreist...Anja auch glaub ich...



Mir ist das egal ...was ist mit Chriss / Stefan / Heike


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Mir ist das egal ...was ist mit Chriss / Stefan / Heike



Keine Ahnung, Familie Wingover...äußert Euch mal...
Chris kommt eh angeradelt von Bonn, da ist egal, ob Troisdorf oder Hennef.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

und Andreas und Ines nicht zu vergessen


----------



## wingover (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin für Hennef!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (22. Juli 2010)

Ich bin für die von Karin avisierten 1.000hm!


----------



## sibby08 (22. Juli 2010)

Evtl. geselle ich mich morgen auch dazu wenn die von Karin *nicht* angestrebten 1000HM eingehalten werden .


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juli 2010)

Also 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde . Karin du bist überstimmt  
hm zwischen 0-999 hm


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde . Karin du bist überstimmt
> hm zwischen 0-999 hm




 *Ok*


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Karin es war eine schöne Runde heute , auch wenn ich das ein oder andere mal schieben musste ( verdammter realer :kotz:berg ) . Dafür war die Abfahrt wieder ein Genuss . 
Sogar einige Wege waren natürlich extra für uns gemäht worden. 
Aber die Berge waren nicht ohne heute , und wenn ich Renate sehe die 4 Monate nichts gemacht hatte ( auf dem Rad) und dann da rauf fliegt , muss ich mir Gedanken machen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> und Andreas und Ines nicht zu vergessen



Dank' Dir Sven der Nachfrage , wir sind momentan verhindert. Demnächst aber wieder ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Dank' Dir Sven der Nachfrage , wir sind momentan verhindert. *Demnächst aber wieder ...*



Sehr gut


----------



## Rubber-Duck (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin es war eine schöne Runde heute , auch wenn ich das ein oder andere mal schieben musste ( verdammter realer :kotz:berg ) . Dafür war die Abfahrt wieder ein Genuss .
> Sogar einige Wege waren natürlich extra für uns gemäht worden.
> Aber die Berge waren nicht ohne heute , und wenn ich Renate sehe die 4 Monate nichts gemacht hatte ( auf dem Rad) und dann da rauf fliegt , muss ich mir Gedanken machen




Es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour....danke....

@ Sven:  du weist du...die Letzten werden die Ersten sein.....wir arbeiten dran...

Schönes We...


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour....danke....
> 
> *@ Sven:  du weist du...die Letzten werden die Ersten sein.....wir arbeiten dran...*
> 
> Schönes We...



stimmt jede Tour etwas mehr .


----------



## Kalinka (23. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Karin es war eine schöne Runde heute , auch wenn ich das ein oder andere mal schieben musste ( verdammter realer :kotz:berg ) . Dafür war die Abfahrt wieder ein Genuss .
> Sogar einige Wege waren natürlich extra für uns gemäht worden.
> Aber die Berge waren nicht ohne heute , und wenn ich Renate sehe die 4 Monate nichts gemacht hatte ( auf dem Rad) und dann da rauf fliegt , muss ich mir Gedanken machen


Jepp, was der Stefan immer so ausgräbt...eine Ruine wo keine ist.
Und die Nudeln waren schon fertig, als ich nach Hause kam 

.
Renate...ja frustrierend. Tja, ich sähe zwar mit 50 Kilo Körpergewicht ungesund aus, aber wenn es am Berg hilft...
Ach, für die Statistik 40% Frauenquote, 20 davon immer vorne!


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, was der Stefan immer so ausgräbt...eine Ruine wo keine ist.
> Und die Nudeln waren schon fertig, als ich nach Hause kam
> 
> .
> ...



schön gesagt .


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2010)

Fahrtechniktraining erbittet Frau S. aus H. für Freitag. Da ich da wohl eher die falsche bin...Stefan/Sven eine Idee wo wir ein wenig üben können. 
Wie gehabt um 16:00 Uhr , wo klären wir noch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Fahrtechniktraining erbittet Frau S. aus H. für Freitag. Da ich da wohl eher die falsche bin...Stefan/Sven eine Idee wo wir ein wenig üben können.
> Wie gehabt um 16:00 Uhr , wo klären wir noch.



Hmm in der Gegend kenne ich den Steinbruch und hinten die Bombenlöcher . Wird aber wahrscheinlich schon zu schwer sein teilweise . Könnte noch den "Pfad" empfehlen .

In Siegburg am Friedhof ist auch etwas aber ob das was ist 

Stefan weisst du was ???


----------



## wingover (26. Juli 2010)

Da sollte Frau klare Ziele definieren, wie z.B. Abfahrt XY ohne Absteigen bewältigen oder Hindernisse größer X cm überwinden.

Üben kann man ansonsten überall.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

Kann MANN auch  , Stefan kannst du mir das beibringen


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Juli 2010)

Das auf die Fresse legen in der Kurve? 

Freitag 16:00 Uhr sagt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Das auf die Fresse legen in der Kurve?
> 
> Freitag 16:00 Uhr sagt ihr?



Wäre schon mal ein Anfang 

jep Fr. 16 Uhr Sieglinde


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2010)

wingover schrieb:


> Da sollte Frau klare Ziele definieren, wie z.B. Abfahrt XY ohne Absteigen bewältigen oder Hindernisse größer X cm überwinden.
> 
> Üben kann man ansonsten überall.


Tja, frag Sonja was genau sie üben möchte... ich bin unbegabt und fahre zum Spaß. Wenn es dann mal flubbt fein, wenn nicht... ich habe andere Talente.
Allerdings übe ich gerne mit, schaden kann es nicht. Den Jens-Pfad mal komplett wäre fein für mich


----------



## joscho (27. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wäre schon mal ein Anfang



Cool wenn man es nicht nötig hat so was rauszuschneiden 



> jep Fr. 16 Uhr Sieglinde



Ihr mit euren komischen Uhrzeiten


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ihr mit euren komischen Uhrzeiten



Schichtarbeit  ( 5-13 / 13-21 / 21-05 Uhr ) ....und du ????


----------



## ultra2 (27. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit  ( 5-13 / 13-21 / 21-05 Uhr ) ....und du ????



Täglich? D.h. du fährst in der Mittagspause?


----------



## Rubber-Duck (27. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Täglich? D.h. du fährst in der Mittagspause?




Das nenne ich Einsatz in der Mittagspause   .....Respekt....


----------



## Rubber-Duck (27. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Tja, frag Sonja was genau sie üben möchte... ich bin unbegabt und fahre zum Spaß. Wenn es dann mal flubbt fein, wenn nicht... ich habe andere Talente.
> Allerdings übe ich gerne mit, schaden kann es nicht. Den Jens-Pfad mal komplett wäre fein für mich





Ich will auch mal Pfad fahren....


@ Sven, dann mach mal....Wie wärs denn mit SA...

   DAnn können wir So ja immer noch die 1000 machen


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Täglich? D.h. du fährst in der Mittagspause?



neeee

z.B
Mo/Di 5-13
Mi/Do 13-21
Fr/Sa/So 21-5 
-------
Mo/Di Frei 
Mi/Do 5-13
Fr/Sa/So 13-21
Mo/Di 21-5 

---------
Mi/Do Frei 
u.s.w. 
alles klar


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal Pfad fahren....
> 
> 
> @ Sven, dann mach mal....Wie wärs denn mit SA...
> ...



Sa "Jens Pfad " ??? kenne ich nicht ( glaube ich zumindest ) 
Wäre ab 14 Uhr zu haben aber kann nur bis 18 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> neeee
> 
> z.B
> Mo/Di 5-13
> ...



Du hast quasi ständig frei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Du hast quasi ständig frei.



 fast


----------



## joscho (27. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schichtarbeit  ( 5-13 / 13-21 / 21-05 Uhr ) ....und du ????



Ich habe auch komische Arbeitszeiten - aber deutlich weniger fremdbestimmt


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ich habe auch komische Arbeitszeiten - aber deutlich weniger fremdbestimmt



Gleitzeit...? Wie schööönnn


----------



## BulliOlli (28. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> neeee
> 
> z.B
> Mo/Di 5-13
> ...



Schreib' doch mal ein Programm über deine Arbeitszeiten und installier das auf dem Forums-Server.

Das kann sich ja keiner merken


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juli 2010)

So ich fasse mal zusammen , wenn ich da richtig liege ? ! 

Wann= Fr. 16:00 Uhr  
Was= Technische Frauenrunde
Wo= Sieglinde 

Wann= Sa. ab 14:00 Uhr
Was= "Jens Pfad"/ ???
Wo = ( 7GB ) ???

So. ???



stimmt das soweit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So ich fasse mal zusammen , wenn ich da richtig liege ? !
> 
> Wann= Fr. 16:00 Uhr
> Was= Technische Frauenrunde
> ...


Freitag bin ich dabei bei TROCKEN!
Samstag und Sonntag kann ich nichts sagen, da aus dem Süden etwas auf uns zuschwimmt, daß ich wohl am WE in der Analytik habe.... und so der Wochenenddienst zeitlich nicht planbar ist. Wie ich jetzt meine 2 mal 1000 HM zusammen bekommen soll ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich dabei bei TROCKEN!
> Samstag und Sonntag kann ich nichts sagen, da aus dem Süden etwas auf uns zuschwimmt, daß ich wohl am WE in der Analytik habe.... und so der Wochenenddienst zeitlich nicht planbar ist. Wie ich jetzt meine 2 mal 1000 HM zusammen bekommen soll ???



Gut dann hoffen wir mal das es Morgen Trocken ist/bleibt !


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Juli 2010)

Solls net.. :/


----------



## Bleiente (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
  Nehmt ihr auch Fremdfahrerinnen vom anderen Rheinufer mit? 
  Habe heute Nachmittag noch die tolle Gelegenheit rauszukommen und würde gerne mal eine andere Gegend kennenlernen, und Technik hört sich gut an. Wenn`s klappt wär schön, ich schaue heute Mittag noch mal ins Netz. Und äh, wenn, wo ist Sieglinde?
  Grüße  Antonie


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut dann hoffen wir mal das es Morgen Trocken ist/bleibt !




Bin dabei!!!! 

An Bleiente,
Die Sieglinde ist in 53773 Hennef, Brückenweg 2!!!


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2010)

Also: Stromausfall im Labor, und Alarmfall, der trotzdem zügig bearbeitet werden muss... alles ist gegen mich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn ich um 16:00 Uhr nicht an der Sieglinde bin, hab ich noch den Kittel an. 
Ich hab zwar in der Regel tolle Arbeitszeiten, aber leider zur Zeit Rufbereitschaft.
Bis hoffentlich nachher


----------



## joscho (30. Juli 2010)

Karin, rette die Welt


----------



## Bleiente (30. Juli 2010)

@ soka70
Danke, das ist auffindbar.
[FONT="]Dann schmeiß ich mal meinen Schemel ins Auto und mach mich auf in unbekannte Gefilde.[/FONT]


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Karin, rette die Welt


Ich soll die Menschheit eliminieren?
Dazu bin ich nicht in der Lage.


----------



## joscho (30. Juli 2010)

Ok, ich formuliere um;
Karin, rette uns 

Nein, ich will nicht diskutieren wer "uns" ist. Tu es einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich soll die Menschheit eliminieren?
> Dazu bin ich nicht in der Lage.



Zusammen kriegen wir alles hin


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. Juli 2010)

"Rüdiger" war eine schöne Fahrtechnikrunde  bin noch pünklich nach Hause gekommen. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch Spass


----------



## soka70 (30. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> "Rüdiger" war eine schöne Fahrtechnikrunde  bin noch pünklich nach Hause gekommen. Ich hoffe Ihr hattet noch Spass




Naja, Spaß ist was anderes, aber Stefan war echt heute tapfer mit mir, DANKE!!! 

Wird schon....


----------



## Bleiente (30. Juli 2010)

War schön die Tour mit euch.
Nochmals vielen Dank an den Guide.
Grüße aus dem fernen Brühl
Antonie


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2010)

joscho schrieb:


> Ok, ich formuliere um;
> Karin, rette uns
> 
> Nein, ich will nicht diskutieren wer "uns" ist. Tu es einfach


Also Du bist Kölner! Dann rette ich Dich tasächlich...denn Ihr trinkt die Plörre ja...


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Naja, Spaß ist was anderes, aber Stefan war echt heute tapfer mit mir, DANKE!!!
> 
> Wird schon....


Schade das ich gepasst habe , aber ich war mies drauf...was soll dann fluppen. 
Das hat mich etwas geschockt, ich denke weil es die Generation meiner Eltern ist und somit so real.

Ich hoffe Du trailst mir jetzt nicht davon??
Und: ist Rüdiger mit Jens verwandt?


----------



## joscho (31. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also Du bist Kölner! Dann rette ich Dich tasächlich...



Danke


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Juli 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schade das ich gepasst habe , aber ich war mies drauf...was soll dann fluppen.
> Das hat mich etwas geschockt, ich denke weil es die Generation meiner Eltern ist und somit so real.
> 
> Ich hoffe Du trailst mir jetzt nicht davon??
> Und: ist* Rüdiger mit Jens* verwandt?



Nicht schlecht


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2010)

Grillen Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr bei trockenem Wetter in Oberkassel unterhalb der Strandbar...Grill ist da. Essen und Getränke bringt jeder selbst.
Um 17:00 Uhr wird wetterabhängig spätestens über das Stattfinden entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubber-Duck (2. August 2010)

Was soll Mann da noch sagen......


----------



## Eifelwolf (2. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Was soll *Mann* da noch sagen......


 



Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Was soll *Frau* da noch sagen......


Unbedingt Modell wechseln!


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Unbedingt Modell wechseln!



Exactly!!


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 192349


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Exactly!!


Und damit sind weder Zelt noch Rad gemeint!


----------



## Freckles (3. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und damit sind weder Zelt noch Rad gemeint!



Janz jenau!!

... und bevor die Schlaumeier ankommen, auch nicht die Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (3. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und damit sind weder Zelt noch Rad gemeint!





Freckles schrieb:


> Janz jenau!!
> 
> ... und bevor die Schlaumeier ankommen, auch nicht die Frau


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


>



Oh oh da muss Mann aber aufpassen


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Jemand Zeit und Lust am Freitag...hab gerade ein Tief und brauche einen Tritt!


----------



## Rubber-Duck (4. August 2010)

HAllo junge Frau

Das mit dem Tief kenne ich...

frag du  mal die  Rote Laterne ob 17.30 Uhr Nachtigallental i o  wäre...

Mal eine " Auswärtstour"... vom Frauentreff.

Eine schöne feine Runde im 7GB...

@ Lissy..Einkaufen gehen wir dann Samstag


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> ... ob 17.30 Uhr Nachtigallental i o  wäre...
> Mal eine " Auswärtstour"... vom Frauentreff.
> Eine schöne feine Runde im 7GB...


Das ist aber spät!



Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> HAllo junge Frau
> frag du  mal die  Rote Laterne ob 17.30 Uhr Nachtigallental i o  wäre...


Rote Laterne, ist 17:30 i o, oder geht auch 17:00 Uhr?
Frauen  was sagt Ihr?


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> frag du  mal die  Rote Laterne ob 17.30 Uhr Nachtigallental i o  wäre...
> 
> Mal eine " Auswärtstour"... vom Frauentreff.
> 
> ...





Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist aber spät!
> 
> Rote Laterne, ist 17:30 i o, oder geht auch 17:00 Uhr?
> Frauen  was sagt Ihr?



 Verschwörung

mmmh ... wollte ja eigentlich am Freitag kaufen und mit den Vorbereitungen anfangen.


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Verschwörung
> 
> mmmh ... wollte ja eigentlich am Freitag kaufen und mit den Vorbereitungen anfangen.


Jepp! Kann ich was helfen, außer mich mit Deiner Gummiente zu solidarisieren? Was mitbringen? z.B. diese ätzenden Muffins mit viel zu viel Backpulver?
Ist doch nur eine Vorbesprechung


----------



## Rubber-Duck (4. August 2010)

Nix Verschwörung...

Wir wollen alle nur dein bestes.... 

und für die Fitness sorgen wir auch noch....

Schick uns doch einen Einkaufszettel, dann gehen wir/ich einkaufen


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp! Kann ich was helfen, außer mich mit Deiner Gummiente zu solidarisieren? Was mitbringen? z.B. diese ätzenden Muffins mit viel zu viel Backpulver?
> Ist doch nur eine Vorbesprechung



 Muffins hört sich toll an - dann lass ich die leckere Crema di fragola weg

Ok ok ok .... ab 17:00 Uhr Nachtigallental kann ich knapp schaffen, wenn wir mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2010)

Schön, schön ... lecker Muffins mjam

also dann gerne um 17:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental

_________________________________________________

komisch - dachte mein Eintrag wäre nicht genommen worden - also nun doppelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...komisch - dachte mein Eintrag wäre nicht genommen worden - also nun doppelt


Doppelt Muffins...gebongt!  Sollen auch noch für die Familie reichen?!


----------



## Derix (4. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Grillen Mittwoch 18:00 Uhr bei trockenem Wetter in Oberkassel unterhalb der Strandbar...Grill ist da. Essen und Getränke bringt jeder selbst.
> Um 17:00 Uhr wird wetterabhängig spätestens über das Stattfinden entschieden.


Und wie ist die Tendenz??


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Und wie ist die Tendenz??


Tja, Regenradar schaut nach Regen aus...ist ja auch vorhergesagt. 





Um 17:00 sag ich definitiv ab/zu.
Dann versuchen wir den Wettergott nächste Woche nochmal...


----------



## Derix (4. August 2010)

Jetzt ist es nass draußen. Nasse Wiese nein Danke!


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

Derix schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es nass draußen. Nasse Wiese nein Danke!


In Honnef noch nicht


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Doppelt Muffins...gebongt!  Sollen auch noch für die Familie reichen?!



Wär zwar schön, aber ich glaub nicht das für Sonntag noch was übrig bleibt


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2010)

So die allgemeine Stimmung ist für Absagen...ist zwar noch trocken, aber gemütlich ist anders.
Versuchen wir es nächste Woche noch mal.


----------



## AnjaR (5. August 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

melde uns zurück aus Finale.
Das Revier dort ist supergeil zum Biken. Kurze knackige uphills und sowohl flowige wie auch verblockte Trails. Aufgrund super Wetter (über 30° im Schatten) waren ganztägige Touren aber eher nicht möglich. Leider haben wir bei den Temperaturen nicht auf den Bikeführer gehört und sind ärmelos und in Bikeshorts gefahren. Die vielen Kratzer an Armen und Beinen waren die Strafe.
Das nächste Mal fahren wir zu einer anderen Jahreszeit. Aber wir fahren bestimmt nochmal dort hin.

Bin ab nächsten Freitag wieder mit am Start. Morgen sind wir um die Uhrzeit schon in Duisburg und bereiten uns auf das 24h Rennen vor. Auf was hab ich mich da nur eingelassen (4er Team)?

Viel Spaß morgen im 7GB.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> melde uns zurück aus Finale.
> Das Revier dort ist supergeil zum Biken. Kurze knackige uphills und sowohl flowige wie auch verblockte Trails. Aufgrund super Wetter (über 30° im Schatten) waren ganztägige Touren aber eher nicht möglich. Leider haben wir bei den Temperaturen nicht auf den Bikeführer gehört und sind ärmelos und in Bikeshorts gefahren. Die vielen Kratzer an Armen und Beinen waren die Strafe.
> ...



Ach Anja du schaffst das schon wir glauben alle an dich und mit den neuen Handschuhen  wird das sicherlich gaaaannnnnnzzzzz lllleeeiiicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (5. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach Anja du schaffst das schon wir glauben alle an dich und mit den neuen Handschuhen  wird das sicherlich gaaaannnnnnzzzzz lllleeeiiicht


 Danke
da es die Handschuhe leider nicht in meiner Größe gab, muss ich doch die alten nehmen. Wenn´s dann nicht klappt, sind dies schuld


----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2010)

Heute 17:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental Frauen-7Gebirsgsrunde.
Sonja???


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Heute 17:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental Frauen-7Gebirsgsrunde.
> Sonja???




Da höre ich gerade auf zu arbeiten .... hoffe ich zumindest  ...

Euch aber viel Spaß und bis demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## soka70 (6. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Heute 17:00 Uhr ab Nachtigallental Frauen-7Gebirsgsrunde.
> Sonja???



Ja bin um 17 Uhr irgendwo im Siebengebirge auf der Hochzeit meines Bruders... glaube Drachenburg ???

Aber nächste Woche, da kann ich und bin da!!!!!!

Fahrt schön...


----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2010)

OK, wenn Du eh da bist...dann sind wir um 18:00 Uhr zum Abendessen da und nehmen Dich mit für den letzten Berg.


----------



## soka70 (7. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK, wenn Du eh da bist...dann sind wir um 18:00 Uhr zum Abendessen da und nehmen Dich mit für den letzten Berg.





Isch habe deinen Bus gesehen.... nette Location übrigens fürs Hieraten...

Läuft/Fährt irgendwas am WE bzw. morgen (Sonntag), glaube heute bin ich was angeschlagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (7. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Isch habe deinen Bus gesehen.... nette Location übrigens fürs Hieraten...


Wer tut denn sowas noch... wäre es nicht Deine Pflicht gewesen Deinen Bruder zu warnen  ? 


soka70 schrieb:


> Läuft/Fährt irgendwas am WE bzw. morgen (Sonntag), glaube heute bin ich was angeschlagen...


 Keine Ahnung, ich sollte was tun, aber Torsten hat frei...


----------



## soka70 (7. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich sollte was tun, aber Torsten hat frei...



Sonntag, 11 Uhr Sieglinde, nette Runde bis ca. 14 Uhr, demokratische Streckenfindung und -führung:

Heike
Sonja
????

Sonst noch wer Zeit und Lust?!?!?!


----------



## Kalinka (8. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sonntag, 11 Uhr Sieglinde, nette Runde bis ca. 14 Uhr, demokratische Streckenfindung und -führung:
> 
> Heike
> Sonja
> ...




Das Wetter in Rüngsdorf ist mies!


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das Wetter in Rüngsdorf ist mies!




Besser Wetter ist in Hennef auch nicht, regnet zwar grad nicht, aber....

Heike sagt nicht ab und ich trau mich nicht , also ran an die Regenklamotten...


----------



## soka70 (8. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Besser Wetter ist in Hennef auch nicht, regnet zwar grad nicht, aber....
> 
> Heike sagt nicht ab und ich trau mich nicht , also ran an die Regenklamotten...




Korrigiere, sie hat doch abgesagt....


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. August 2010)

Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 192833




 Viel Spass damit


----------



## soka70 (9. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




boa aye!!!!! Jetzt aber nicht übermütig werden....


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

...willkommen im Club! Ging ja dann doch schnell .  Und die Fat Albert für Karin durften auch ins Bild .


----------



## Tazz (9. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool  Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, ich hatte wegen schwarz/rot so meine Zweifel (ich weiß ja wie mein Hardtail lakiert ist, 08/15!), aber das sieht SEHR, SEHR fein aus. 
Tja, damit trennen sich leider unsere Wege...mit soviel Federweg wirst Du in einer anderen Liga fahren. Schön war es mit Dir!


----------



## Kalinka (10. August 2010)

Läidies, Freitag 16:00 Sieglinde oder 7Gebirge?


----------



## AnjaR (10. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Läidies, Freitag 16:00 Sieglinde oder 7Gebirge?


 Mal schaun, ob ich am Freitag wieder Lust zum Radeln hab. Nach zwei Wochen Finale und 24 bzw. 19h Duisburg ist im Moment die Luft raus. Wenn´s Wetter super wird, komm ich evtl.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Läidies, Freitag 16:00 Sieglinde oder 7Gebirge?


Wenn du mir eine Ausnahmegenemigung ausstellst ... würde ich wenn das Wetter gut ist mitkommen, wo ist mir egal .Hauptsache langsam und Trails  und keine 1000 hm .


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (10. August 2010)

@rote Laterne, jetzt musste aber auch im stumpjumper forum vorbeigucken. Ich sags ja, die Specializden werden immer mehr. Brain Rulez!


----------



## sibby08 (10. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen - mein neues Schätzchen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 
Ist das ein Testbike? Die Farb Zusammenstellung habe ich so noch nicht gesehen (habe extra auf der Speci Seite noch nachgeschaut). Sieht Super aus, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Nur das Brain System bedarf etwas Geduld und Liebe bis es passend eingestellt ist.

Wie Zwergenwerfer schon geschrieben hat, Anmeldung im Stumpjumper Forum ist jetzt Pflicht  http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. August 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Testbike? Die Farb Zusammenstellung habe ich so noch nicht gesehen (habe extra auf der Speci Seite noch nachgeschaut). Sieht Super aus, Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Nur das Brain System bedarf etwas Geduld und Liebe bis es passend eingestellt ist.
> 
> Wie Zwergenwerfer schon geschrieben hat, Anmeldung im Stumpjumper Forum ist jetzt Pflicht  http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/



Yeah - gestern abgeholt. 
Da weiß ich ja wen ich frag, wenn ich Hilfe brauche


----------



## sibby08 (10. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Yeah - gestern abgeholt.
> Da weiß ich ja wen ich frag, wenn ich Hilfe brauche


 
*Räusper*
Aus der Ferne kann ich Dir erstmal nur Kino1 und Kino2 anbieten.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (11. August 2010)

Brain Einstellung ist mehr Geschmackssache denn Übernehmen von Zahlwerten. Man vergleiche nur die Diskussionen in besagtem Forum. Wenn aber alles stimmt, hat man das beste aus zwei Welten.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teilchen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im 7G oder zu ner Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (11. August 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Brain Einstellung ist mehr Geschmackssache denn Übernehmen von Zahlwerten. Man vergleiche nur die Diskussionen in besagtem Forum. Wenn aber alles stimmt, hat man das beste aus zwei Welten.
> Viel Spaß mit dem Teilchen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im 7G oder zu ner Tour.



Na wie schaut es denn am Sonntag aus? Bei der Team III -Tour.


----------



## soka70 (11. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Läidies, Freitag 16:00 Sieglinde oder 7Gebirge?





Jaaaa!!!!

Ist mir wurscht wo....


----------



## Freckles (11. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Läidies, Freitag 16:00 Sieglinde oder 7Gebirge?



Dürfte ich meine Kids mitbringen? Diese Woche habe ich Urlaub und die Zeit würden wir dann schaffen . Die sind fit , war letztens mit ihnen im 7Geb, um sie zu testen .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Freckles (11. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dürfte ich meine Kids mitbringen? Diese Woche habe ich Urlaub und die Zeit würden wir dann schaffen . Die sind fit , war letztens mit ihnen im 7Geb, um sie zu testen .
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Ich bin doch raus, hatte ganz vergessen, dass es noch ein anderes Leben gibt und dass ich ja zum Kaffeekränzchen eingeladen bin am Freitag Nachmittag. 

Aber läuft am Samstag was?

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Jaaaa!!!!
> 
> Ist mir wurscht wo....



ich bin für Sieglinde, da bein Papa gerade jetzt in SU am Herzen operiert wird und ich ihn dann morgen gleich besuchen möchte.
16:00 Uhr Sieglinde.


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich bin doch raus, hatte ganz vergessen, dass es noch ein anderes Leben gibt und dass ich ja zum Kaffeekränzchen eingeladen bin am Freitag Nachmittag.
> 
> Aber läuft am Samstag was?
> 
> ...


Samstag arbeite ich und könnte erst ab 12:00-13:00 Uhr. Dann gerne 7Gebirge. Iris?, Marco?, Lissy mit neuer Schönheit?, Gieter?, Dirk?...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag arbeite ich und könnte erst ab 12:00-13:00 Uhr. Dann gerne 7Gebirge. Iris?, Marco?, Lissy mit neuer Schönheit?, Gieter?, Dirk?...



Die Zeit hört sich gut an! Nachtigallental oder anderswo?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Rubber-Duck (12. August 2010)

Samstag...??? 

Müßen wir mal schauen...

Wenn, dann 13.00 Uhr Nachtigallental...

Gruß Gieter


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Gruß Gieter



Heißt Du wirklich Gieter ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Heißt Du wirklich Gieter ?





Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag arbeite ich und könnte erst ab 12:00-13:00 Uhr. Dann gerne 7Gebirge. Iris?, Marco?, Lissy mit neuer Schönheit?, *Gieter*?, Dirk?...




Glaube schon


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Heißt Du wirklich Gieter ?


Ne, ich glaube er heißt Dünter, oder doch Gieter...ach ich weiß nicht


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Glaube schon



Hast Du schon mal nach Gieter gegoogelt ? Also ich arbeite damit  



Andererseits ist das auch mal ein sehr seltener Name hier zu Lande ....

Sorry Gieter


----------



## Freckles (12. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Samstag...???
> 
> Müßen wir mal schauen...
> 
> ...



Hört sich super an, Herr Gieter/Dünter


----------



## ultra2 (12. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Andererseits ist das auch mal ein sehr seltener Name hier zu Lande ....



Kommt bestimmt aus dem Skandinavischen


----------



## Tazz (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaube er heißt Dünter, oder doch Gieter...ach ich weiß nicht



Ze ze ze Kalinkaschen


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ne, ich glaube er heißt Dünter, oder doch Gieter...ach ich weiß nicht



Ich bin wohl nicht die einzige mit selektiver Verwechslichkeit:
auch Dünter gefunden 
Könnte am Namen liegen...in keinem Fall natürlich aber an mangelnden kognitiven Fähigkeiten meineeinerseits.
Wäre hilfreich, wenn Dünter/Gieter eine zweiten Taufnamen hätte... Andreas z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ich bin für Sieglinde, da bein Papa gerade jetzt in SU am Herzen operiert wird und ich ihn dann morgen gleich besuchen möchte.
> 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde.


 
Kann Freitag leider nicht, da wir zum Abendessen Gäste haben. Aber gerne dann am Samstag im 7GB.
Hoffe dein Vater hat´s schon gut überstanden. Ihm gute Besserung.


----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl nicht die einzige mit selektiver Verwechslichkeit:
> auch Dünter gefunden
> Könnte am Namen liegen...in keinem Fall natürlich aber an mangelnden kognitiven Fähigkeiten meineeinerseits.
> *Wäre hilfreich, wenn Dünter/Gieter eine zweiten Taufnamen hätte... Andreas z.B. *


Aber den haben wir doch schon. Oder alle Männer heißen ab jetzt Andreas, dann kann frau sich nicht mehr vertun.


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Kann Freitag leider nicht, da wir zum Abendessen Gäste haben. Aber gerne dann am Samstag im 7GB .


Auch gut. Samstag erst Arbeit dann 7Gebirge ab Mittag, vorausgesetzt dem Papa gehts besser....



AnjaR schrieb:


> Hoffe dein Vater hat´s schon gut überstanden. Ihm gute Besserung.


Ja, danke. OP überstanden. Somit ist der erste Findling heute schon gefallen. Liegt jetzt auf Intesiv und kann morgen/übermorgen hoffentlich Besuch empfangen. Dann rumst es nochmal.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Aber den haben wir doch schon. Oder alle Männer heißen ab jetzt Andreas, dann kann frau sich nicht mehr vertun.



*Willkommen im Club, Freunde & Genossen * 


Herkunft und Bedeutung des Namens

 Der Name Andreas stammt aus dem Alten Griechenland. Die ersten Erwähnungen waren 250 v. Chr. Andere Namensvarianten sind jedoch früher belegt, so taucht beispielsweise in der Olympialiste um 688 v. Chr. der Name _Androlos_ auf.
 Anders als vielfach behauptet, leitet sich der Name Andreas nicht direkt von altgriech. _andrós_ ab, dem Genitiv des Substantivs _anêr_ (altgriech. Mann). Andreas stammt vom altgriechischen Wort _andreia_ für Tapferkeit, Tüchtigkeit, Mannhaftigkeit beziehungsweise vom Adjektiv _andreios_ für mannhaft, tapfer, tüchtig ab. Diese sind jedoch Ableitungen von anêr.
 Durch die Römer gelangte der Name nach Westeuropa. Aber auch in anderen Gebieten wie Palästina verbreitete sich der Name schnell. Nach England kam der Name Andreas beziehungsweise Andreus durch den Einfall der Normannen 1066. Dort ist der Name seit 1086 belegt. Das romanische _Andreus_ wandelte sich mit der Zeit zu _Andreu_ und schließlich zum englischen _Andrew_. Seit dem Mittelalter tritt der Name in ganz Europa häufig auf, besonders in England (13. Jahrhundert), Schottland und Skandinavien. Einen weiteren Aufschwung gab es nach der Reformation.
*Familienname*

 Der häufigste schwedische Name ist Andersson (_Sohn des Anders (= Andreas)_), was daran liegt, dass Anders um 1900 der beliebteste Name in Schweden war. Zu dieser Zeit wurden aus den Patronymen Nachnamen.


----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2010)

andreios


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Aber den haben wir doch schon. Oder alle Männer heißen ab jetzt Andreas, dann kann frau sich nicht mehr vertun.


auch Dünter gefunden 
...aber der Kellner hieß nun mal weder Dünter noch Gieter, sondern Andi 
Ich lass mir von der Gummi-Ente einfach den Perso kopieren...dann kann ich immer nachschauen.


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> ...âmannhaft, tapfer, tÃ¼chtigâ ...


Na, dann mussten ja fast alle MÃ¤nner hier Andreas heiÃen...


----------



## AnjaR (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, dann mussten ja fast alle Männer hier Andreas heißen...


 
Der Witz ist klasse
(Hat Deine Mama Dir nicht beigebracht, dass man nicht lügen darf)


----------



## soka70 (12. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ich bin für Sieglinde, da bein Papa gerade jetzt in SU am Herzen operiert wird und ich ihn dann morgen gleich besuchen möchte.
> 16:00 Uhr Sieglinde.




Alles klar, bin da!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Alles klar, bin da!!!!!!


da nur wir zwei offiziell da sind... geht auch 15:30 bei Dir???


----------



## soka70 (13. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> da nur wir zwei offiziell da sind... geht auch 15:30 bei Dir???




Aber natürlich:

15.30 Uhr Sieglinde!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich:
> 
> 15.30 Uhr Sieglinde!!!!


So machen wir das!


----------



## AnjaR (13. August 2010)

Viel Spaß gleich euch beiden.
Wie schaut´s mit morgen aus? Ab Mittag im 7GB?
Wer hat Zeit, Lust und kennt sich aus?


----------



## Kalinka (13. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Viel Spaß gleich euch beiden.
> Wie schaut´s mit morgen aus? Ab Mittag im 7GB?
> Wer hat Zeit, Lust und kennt sich aus?


Ich gehe Samstag nach der Arbeit erstmal ins Krankenhaus, da ja Sonntag dafür wegen TeamIII-Tour ausfällt. Plant mich nicht ein.


----------



## Freckles (13. August 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Samstag...???
> 
> Müßen wir mal schauen...
> 
> ...




Wie sieht's denn jetzt aus mit Samstag? Steht 13:00 Nachtigallental noch? Ich und meine Tochter würden jedenfalls gerne fahren .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (13. August 2010)

>War eine nette Runde heute . Auch wenn ich öffters "Anfeuern" musste und die Quittung dafür bekam  ....immer wieder gerne


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn jetzt aus mit Samstag? Steht 13:00 Nachtigallental noch? Ich und meine Tochter würden jedenfalls gerne fahren .
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Hi Angela,

Gieter äh Dünter und ich wollen erstmal morgen unsere neuen Schätzchen einstellen. Aber auch eine kleine Tour 
Soll ich Dich anrufen, wenn wir genaueres wissen und wir treffen uns dann? 
Dann brauch ich Deine Rufnr. (per PN oder Mail).


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2010)

Melde mich für die näachsten 2 Freitage ab in den Urlaub und übergebe den Staffelstab an die nichtzubremsendeauchimregenundmatschfahrende SOKA. Ihr seid so tapfer gewesen gestern!


----------



## AnjaR (16. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Melde mich für die näachsten 2 Freitage ab in den Urlaub und übergebe den Staffelstab an die nichtzubremsendeauchimregenundmatschfahrende SOKA. Ihr seid so tapfer gewesen gestern!


 Schönen Urlaub, wo geht´s denn hin?


----------



## Tazz (16. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Melde mich für die näachsten 2 Freitage ab in den Urlaub und übergebe den Staffelstab an die nichtzubremsendeauchimregenundmatschfahrende SOKA.* Ihr seid so tapfer gewesen gestern!*




Das finde ich auch 

Hach , ich wollte Dir doch auch noch schnell einen schönen Urlaub wünschen ....
Alles liebe und komm Gesund wieder


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub, wo geht´s denn hin?


Erstmal auf die schwäbische Alb Patentante besuchen, dann Bodensee/Rheinfall. Kurz heim Geburtstag feiern und dann in die Luxemburgische Schweiz...und alles ohne Rad nur mit Wanderschuhen.



Tazz schrieb:


> Das finde ich auch
> Hach , ich wollte Dir doch auch noch schnell einen schönen Urlaub wünschen ....
> Alles liebe und komm Gesund wieder


Danke!


----------



## AnjaR (16. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Erstmal auf die schwäbische Alb Patentante besuchen, dann Bodensee/Rheinfall. Kurz heim Geburtstag feiern und dann in die Luxemburgische Schweiz...und alles ohne Rad nur mit Wanderschuhen.


 Auch Wandern kann Spaß machen und anstrengend sein. Wünsche dir dabei viel Spaß und knick dir nicht den Fuß um.

PS: Wie geht´s deinem Vater? Hat er das Schlimmste schon überstanden?


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> ...PS: Wie geht´s deinem Vater? Hat er das Schlimmste schon überstanden?


Klar, sonst führe ich nicht weg. Es war eine echte Erleichterung ihn im Krankenhaus schon wieder lächeln zu sehen. Liegt ab heute wieder auf Normal-Station. Fahr gleich hin.


----------



## AnjaR (16. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, sonst führe ich nicht weg. Es war eine echte Erleichterung ihn im Krankenhaus schon wieder lächeln zu sehen. Liegt ab heute wieder auf Normal-Station. Fahr gleich hin.


 Super, viele Grüße


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. August 2010)

Vom mit auch 
....
und eine schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (16. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, sonst führe ich nicht weg. Es war eine echte Erleichterung ihn im Krankenhaus schon wieder lächeln zu sehen. Liegt ab heute wieder auf Normal-Station. Fahr gleich hin.



Schönen Urlaub Euch Drei!
Und SCHÖN das es Deinem Dad wieder ganz gut geht.


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Melde mich für die näachsten 2 Freitage ab in den Urlaub und übergebe den Staffelstab an die nichtzubremsendeauchimregenundmatschfahrende SOKA. Ihr seid so tapfer gewesen gestern!




Nun gut, dann nehme ich ihn mal auf....

Sven und ich hatten diesen Freitag an 14 Uhr gedacht, damit der arme Kerl anschließend in die N8schicht kann...

Anja war 14 Uhr ebenfalls Recht...

Dann müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen, wo wir uns treffen...

Sven, du darfst dir was aussuchen, der Rest ist ja flexibel...

Angela, Lust und Zeit???? Würde dich gerne mal kennenlernen 

Sonst noch wer Lust und Zeit????


----------



## AnjaR (19. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag 14 Uhr
> 
> Dann müssen wir uns nur noch überlegen, wo wir uns treffen...
> 
> ...


----------



## Freckles (19. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nun gut, dann nehme ich ihn mal auf....
> 
> Sven und ich hatten diesen Freitag an 14 Uhr gedacht, damit der arme Kerl anschließend in die N8schicht kann...
> 
> ...



Hallo Sonja,

Ja, würde dich auch gern mal kennenlernen!! Aber diese Woche arbeite ich und kann immer erst so gegen 18:30. Nächste Woche habe ich aber noch mal frei, vielleicht klappt es ja dann .

Euch viel Spaß morgen!!

Viele Grüße

Angela


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> Ja, würde dich auch gern mal kennenlernen!! Aber diese Woche arbeite ich und kann immer erst so gegen 18:30. Nächste Woche habe ich aber noch mal frei, vielleicht klappt es ja dann .
> 
> ...



Jo, wir bleiben dran...


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2010)

SVEN!!!!!!!!!!

Wo sollen wir uns morgen treffen???


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> SVEN!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wo sollen wir uns morgen treffen???



Hatte Spätschicht , daher konnte ich nicht rein schauen . 

Da ich Nachtschicht habe würde ich sagen wir treffen uns in Wahlscheid ( Lidl Parkplatz ) !!!   und fahren hier was rum . Lasse mir etwas technisches zum üben einfallen . 

OK????

14:00 Uhr


----------



## AnjaR (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hatte Spätschicht , daher konnte ich nicht rein schauen .
> 
> Da ich Nachtschicht habe würde ich sagen wir treffen uns in Wahlscheid ( Lidl Parkplatz ) !!! und fahren hier was rum . Lasse mir etwas technisches zum üben einfallen .
> 
> ...


 
Bin dabei


----------



## Dart (20. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bin dabei


 
Ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (20. August 2010)

Sonnige "frühe" Freitagsrunde:

14 Uhr Lidl Parkplatz in Wahlscheid.....

bissel Technik, viel Spaß!!!!

Bis später..


----------



## AnjaR (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Lasse mir etwas technisches zum üben einfallen .


 
Hi Sven,
wie technisch soll´s denn werden? Evtl. kommt eine Freundin von mir mit, die zwar konditionell einigermaßen fit ist, aber technisch absolut unerfahren. Würde sie nicht gerne direkt verschrecken. 
Sag aber bis ca. 12 Uhr noch Bescheid, ob sie mitkommt.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Sven,
> wie technisch soll´s denn werden? Evtl. kommt eine Freundin von mir mit, die zwar konditionell einigermaßen fit ist, aber technisch absolut unerfahren. Würde sie nicht gerne direkt verschrecken.
> Sag aber bis ca. 12 Uhr noch Bescheid, ob sie mitkommt.
> 
> Gruß Anja




Keine Angst , wir fangen klein an und können uns bei bedarf steigern


----------



## AnjaR (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Keine Angst , wir fangen klein an und können uns bei bedarf steigern


Super
Dann kommt Ute mit, und wir schauen mal was geht. Zur Not drehen wir beide ab und fahren zurück.

Bis gleich


----------



## soka70 (20. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Super
> Dann kommt Ute mit, und wir schauen mal was geht. Zur Not drehen wir beide ab und fahren zurück.
> 
> Bis gleich



... war doch gar nicht nötig!!

Nochmal Danke fürs geduldige Warten und die technischen Details...


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2010)

So alle wieder Heim . 

Heute war es langsam und teilsweise technik angesagt . So konnte man geduldig üben und an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen , mit positiven Ergebnis  und lernte neue Wege kennen und andere lieben  
Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und das Wetter war auch Sonnig !!! 

So jetzt nur noch schön weiter üben und dann klappt das immer besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So alle wieder Heim .
> 
> Heute war es langsam und teilsweise technik angesagt . So konnte man geduldig üben und an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen , mit positiven Ergebnis  und lernte neue Wege kennen und andere lieben
> Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und das Wetter war auch Sonnig !!!
> ...



Svenni, wie siehts bei dir morgen, Samstag, aus?


----------



## AnjaR (20. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So alle wieder Heim .
> 
> Heute war es langsam und teilsweise technik angesagt . So konnte man geduldig üben und an seiner Fahrtechnik feilen , mit positiven Ergebnis  und lernte neue Wege kennen und *andere lieben*
> Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und das Wetter war auch Sonnig !!!
> ...


 
War echt super heute
Auch Ute war begeistert und froh, mitgefahren zu sein. 
Danke fürs Guiden, es gibt doch selbst im Heimatrevier noch Trails, die ich nicht kannte Aber das mit den anderen lieben musst Du mir erklären, hab ich was verpasst
@ Sonja,
super, wie Du die Schlüsselstellen solange wiederholt hast, bis sie geklappt haben. 

Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Svenni, wie siehts bei dir morgen, Samstag, aus?



Morgen habe ich wenig Zeit , wollte etwas Such und Find bei mir in der Ecke spielen . kann dir 14-16 Uhr anbieten .


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das mit den anderen lieben musst Du mir erklären,
> 
> Ich freu mich schon aufs nächste Mal.



Also  ich liebe den eine Trail wo Sonja die Schlüsselstelle geübt und geschafft hat. 

Es geht bergab / Wurzeln sind auch dabei / Kurven / und der Boden hat auch Grip


----------



## AnjaR (21. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Also  ich liebe den eine Trail wo Sonja die Schlüsselstelle geübt und geschafft hat.
> 
> Es geht bergab / Wurzeln sind auch dabei / Kurven / und der Boden hat auch Grip


Achso, Du meinst den anderen Trail lieben
Ja, der ist klasse.


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. August 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Morgen habe ich wenig Zeit , wollte etwas Such und Find bei mir in der Ecke spielen . kann dir 14-16 Uhr anbieten .



Na, wollt scho was länger. 
Und Sonntag?


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Na, wollt scho was länger.
> Und Sonntag?



ne Sonntag schon verplant . Könnte dir Mo ab 14 Uhr oder den Di ab 10 Uhr anbieten


----------



## ChaosRaven (21. August 2010)

Ich hab keinen Schichtdienst. 
Dann fahr ich morgen früh mal so n bisschen durch die Gegend und jetzt einmal Wahnbachtalsperre rauf und wieder runter.


----------



## Rubber-Duck (21. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Bin gerade von Rad am Ring zurück, da ist wieder was los.....sehr schön..


Frage ..liegt Morgen was an???... ist schon  was geplant???....
Schmale Reifen ; breit Reifen ; oder evt 8Rollen....????

Das Wetter sollten wir nutzen....

Gruß Günni


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen Schichtdienst.
> Dann fahr ich morgen früh mal so n bisschen durch die Gegend und jetzt einmal Wahnbachtalsperre rauf und wieder runter.



Mach das  wünsche dir viel Spass morgen. Bin letzten Freitag einmal um die WBTS gefahren , war echt nicht schlecht . Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja noch die zu fahren bevor du weg bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (22. August 2010)

Bestimmt!
Hab sogar noch davor ne Woche Urlaub, dann kann ich auch deine kruden Terminvorschläge akzeptieren. 
Ansonsten is ja bald Eurobike.


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Bestimmt!
> Hab sogar noch davor ne Woche Urlaub, dann kann ich auch deine kruden Terminvorschläge akzeptieren.
> Ansonsten is ja bald *Eurobike*.



Da muss ich leider arbeiten. 

Aber das mit der Woche Frei ist natürlich schön


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> ..Ansonsten is ja bald Eurobike.


 
Bist Du auf der Messe?


----------



## ChaosRaven (22. August 2010)

Wenn ich alles bezahlt hab, dann scho


----------



## Kalinka (25. August 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wenn ich alles bezahlt hab, dann scho


Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!



Ja gerne. Brauch dringend Training, sonst schnauf ich im Karwendel wie eine Dampflok.


----------



## AnjaR (25. August 2010)

Und was ist mit Freitag?????
Kann Samstag leider nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ja gerne. Brauch dringend Training, sonst schnauf ich im Karwendel wie eine Dampflok.



Das geht auch mit Training  wegen der Höhe


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Freitag?????
> Kann Samstag leider nicht.



Kann das ganze Wo-ende nicht . Spätschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (25. August 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Freitag?????
> Kann Samstag leider nicht.




Freitag kann: Anja

Freitag kann nicht: Sven, Sonja

Falls noch irgendwer (wingover, Heike???) am Freitag fahren möchte, einigt euch.... 

Ich bin fürs gesamte Wochenende raus, da ich diesmal mit 2 Rädern incl. Motor durch die Gegend rolle und die Ferien gebührend verabschiede...


----------



## ChaosRaven (25. August 2010)

Bin übers WE mal wieder in einem schönen Bundesland, also an der Küste.


----------



## sibby08 (27. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ja gerne. Brauch dringend Training, sonst schnauf ich im Karwendel wie eine Dampflok.


*Räusper* Du fährst doch jetzt so ein schönes Bike, da kommst Du doch vor lauter zufriedenen Grinsen gar nicht schnaufen


----------



## soka70 (27. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Steht Samstag was an? Bin Freitag aus dem Urlaub zurück? Muss aufs Rad! So ab 11:00 Uhr?!


 

So ein Mist, ich befürchte ich habe bei diesen Wettervorhersagen auch mehr Zeit als ich wollte....  

Ist denn was konkretes für Samstag angedacht???


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> So ein Mist, ich befürchte ich habe bei diesen Wettervorhersagen auch mehr Zeit als ich wollte....
> 
> Ist denn was konkretes für Samstag angedacht???



Habe noch nichts von Karin gehört, aber ich denke wir fahren morgen im 7GB.
Was ist denn mit deinem Motorradwochenende?


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. August 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> *Räusper* Du fährst doch jetzt so ein schönes Bike, da kommst Du doch vor lauter zufriedenen Grinsen gar nicht schnaufen



Doch - aber sieht echt dämlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts von Karin gehört, aber ich denke wir fahren morgen im 7GB.
> Was ist denn mit deinem Motorradwochenende?


 

...verschoben  ein Motorrad-WE für Panoramafahrer ist grad echt sinnbefreit... wir haben mal nächstes Wochenende ins Auge gefasst...

Bin morgen dabei!!!


----------



## GreyWolf (27. August 2010)

wann gehts denn in die 7berge wenn man sich anschließen darf?


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. August 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> wann gehts denn in die 7berge wenn man sich anschließen darf?



Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental.

Wieviel km / hm / Std. sollen es denn werden


----------



## soka70 (27. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental.
> 
> Wieviel km / hm / Std. sollen es denn werden




Ok, bin da!!!!!!! Was machen wir bei starkem Regen???

Bin für ca. 35 km / 700 hm / 4 Stunden


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ok, bin da!!!!!!! Was machen wir bei starkem Regen???
> 
> Bin für ca. 35 km / 700 hm / 4 Stunden


Wir sind aus der Zweisamkeit... nee mit Rüdin...also Dreisamkeit zurück und ich bin dabei. Ich kneife auch nur bei strömendem Nass von oben, denn ich brauche Training!!!
Kann denn Frau Soka, meinen Dackelschneider mitbringen? Dann reise ich mit dem Bus an.


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Habe noch nichts von Karin gehört, aber ich denke wir fahren morgen im 7GB.


Bin wieder da und mit dabei. Und wer ist wir


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da und mit dabei. Und wer ist wir



Bis jetzt: Sonja, GreyWolf, du und ich


----------



## Kalinka (27. August 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bis jetzt: Sonja, GreyWolf, du und ich


Gute Zahl, akzeptable Frauenquote. Bis morgen


----------



## soka70 (27. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann denn Frau Soka, meinen Dackelschneider mitbringen? Dann reise ich mit dem Bus an.




sehr, sehr ungern....


----------



## GreyWolf (28. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gute Zahl, akzeptable Frauenquote. Bis morgen



frauen quote steigt, ich muss mich leider wieder ausklinken.

wünsche euch viel spaß und bleibt trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (28. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Kann denn Frau Soka, meinen Dackelschneider mitbringen? Dann reise ich mit dem Bus an.



Was auch immer ein Dackelschneider ist  du musst mit dem Bus kommen. Ich bringe deine Muffinbox und Reifen mit.

Bis gleich


----------



## Kalinka (28. August 2010)

Danke Ladys,
es war ein Fest! 100 % Frauenquote: Quatschen, HM-Soll erfüllt, keine Technikschwafel. Regen war Nebensache. Gehe mich jetzt Eukalypten.


----------



## Kalinka (30. August 2010)

Hab Freitag keinen Bus, Mädels und Jungs.
Geht 7Gebirge? 16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?


----------



## Rubber-Duck (30. August 2010)

Können wir machen...kein Problem..


----------



## AnjaR (30. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab Freitag keinen Bus, Mädels und Jungs.
> Geht 7Gebirge? 16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?


 Gebongt


----------



## Kettenfresser (30. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab Freitag keinen Bus, Mädels und Jungs.
> Geht 7Gebirge? 16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?



Geht klar


----------



## GreyWolf (30. August 2010)

ich muss arbeiten


----------



## sibby08 (30. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Danke Ladys,
> es war ein Fest! 100 % Frauenquote: Quatschen, HM-Soll erfüllt, keine Technikschwafel. Regen war Nebensache. Gehe mich jetzt Eukalypten.


 
Seid ihr überhaupt gefahren 
Um 8:24 Uhr schreibt Lissy bis gleich und um 10:15 schreibst Du wie toll die Runde gewesen ist. Das sind 1 3/4 Stunde zwischen den Einträgen hier. Mit An- und Abfahrt kann da aber nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Radeln gewesen sein . 
Oder ihr habt es so richtig krachen lassen


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. August 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Seid ihr überhaupt gefahren
> Um 8:24 Uhr schreibt Lissy bis gleich und um 10:15 schreibst Du wie toll die Runde gewesen ist. Das sind 1 3/4 Stunde zwischen den Einträgen hier. Mit An- und Abfahrt kann da aber nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Radeln gewesen sein .
> Oder ihr habt es so richtig krachen lassen



Hab mich auch schon gewundert, wie sie das gemacht hat  Also ich war erst nachmittags zu Hause. 
Hat auch höllisch Spaß gemacht mit meinem neuen Spielgerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. August 2010)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Seid ihr überhaupt gefahren
> Um 8:24 Uhr schreibt Lissy bis gleich und um 10:15 schreibst Du wie toll die Runde gewesen ist. Das sind 1 3/4 Stunde zwischen den Einträgen hier. Mit An- und Abfahrt kann da aber nicht mehr viel Zeit zum Radeln gewesen sein .
> Oder ihr habt es so richtig krachen lassen


Klar haben wir es krachen lassen
Ich war heiser und erschöpft..also war ich dabei.
Die Zeit...komisch! Wird die vom Provider des Forums generiert oder von meinem PC (dann könnte ich mir das erklären) oder *Butterflyeffekt?*


----------



## soka70 (31. August 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hab Freitag keinen Bus, Mädels und Jungs.
> Geht 7Gebirge? 16:00 Uhr Nachtigallental?




Nur bei schlechtem Wetter, bei gutem sitze ich auf meiner Maschine in Richtung Pfalz!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nur bei schlechtem Wetter, bei gutem sitze ich auf meiner Maschine in Richtung Pfalz!!!



Also ich fahre nur bei gutem Wetter.


----------



## Kalinka (1. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nur bei schlechtem Wetter, bei gutem sitze ich auf meiner Maschine in Richtung Pfalz!!!



Soll ich jetzt auf schlechtes Wetter hoffen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Soll ich jetzt auf schlechtes Wetter hoffen?



Ich hoffe doch nicht , hauptsache kein Regen von oben


----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch nicht , hauptsache kein Regen von oben


Bei Regen fahr ich nicht!!!! (Es sei denn es ist genz warmer Regen)
Bin dieses Jahr schon genug nass geworden.
Wenns regnet komm ich nur zum Kaffeetrinken.(Keine Ahnung wo, aber wäre ja möglich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bei Regen fahr ich nicht!!!! (Es sei denn es ist genz warmer Regen)
> Bin dieses Jahr schon genug nass geworden.
> *Wenns regnet komm ich nur zum Kaffeetrinken.(Keine Ahnung wo, aber wäre ja möglich)*





Hört sich auch nicht schlecht an ...eine Cola bitte ohne Eis


----------



## Kalinka (1. September 2010)

Gibt keinen Regen! Ich gönne Sonja eine motorisiertes Sonnen-WE und uns ein schweißtreibendes ohne Motor.
Cola und Kaffee muss frau und man sich verdienen!


----------



## AnjaR (1. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Regen! Ich gönne Sonja eine motorisiertes Sonnen-WE und uns ein schweißtreibendes ohne Motor.
> Cola und Kaffee muss frau und man sich verdienen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2010)

Ähmm...
wie ist den die Adresse des Treffpunktes ,das 7 GB ist ja nicht gerade klein


----------



## soka70 (2. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gibt keinen Regen! Ich gönne Sonja eine motorisiertes Sonnen-WE und uns ein schweißtreibendes ohne Motor.
> Cola und Kaffee muss frau und man sich verdienen!



...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer:

habt viel Spaß und fahrt anständig...


----------



## Rubber-Duck (2. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ähmm...
> wie ist den die Adresse des Treffpunktes ,das 7 GB ist ja nicht gerade klein



Eingang Nachtigallental    Köninswinter
Gugst du hier:
http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sourc...21136&t=h&z=16

Wir treffen uns immer unter der Brücke.         

Bis morgen


----------



## Kalinka (3. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer:
> 
> habt viel Spaß und fahrt anständig...



...dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer:

hab viel Spaß und fahr anständig...


----------



## Kalinka (3. September 2010)

Rubber-Duck schrieb:


> Eingang Nachtigallental    Köninswinter
> Gugst du hier:
> http://www.google.com/maps?f=q&sourc...21136&t=h&z=16
> 
> ...


Jepp! Und Dünter hilft beim Guiden


----------



## AnjaR (3. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp! Und Dünter hilft beim Guiden


 Oder doch Gieter?

Freu mich auf gleich.


----------



## Tazz (3. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Oder doch Gieter?
> 
> Freu mich auf gleich.



Der Gieter muß Gießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Der Gieter muß Gießen



muß DU Gießen


----------



## Tazz (4. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> muß DU Gießen



Verdammt ...  das stimmt


----------



## AnjaR (4. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Verdammt ...  das stimmt


 

Danke an Karin für die schöne Tour durchs 7 GB gestern. Es war nahezu perfekt: Sonne, schöne Trails, nette Begleitung und ein leckerer Milchkaffee am Petersberg.
Das 7 GB können wir super gerne nochmal fahren. Das ist ja nur super.

Viel Spaß heute bei der RTF.


----------



## Kalinka (4. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Viel Spaß heute bei der RTF.


Schön wars 65 km in 3:00h...gehe jetzt baden.


----------



## AnjaR (4. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schön wars 65 km in 3:00h...gehe jetzt baden.


 
Super, die Wanne hast Du Dir verdient.


----------



## Tazz (4. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


>



Ich bin Gärtnerin


----------



## AnjaR (4. September 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ich bin Gärtnerin


OK. Dann versteh auch ich.


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2010)

Hallo Mädels und gern gesehene Jungs,
bin ein wenig angeschlagen, aber würde Freitag gerne 2 Stündchen reha-rollen, gerne auch ab Sieglinde 16:00 Uhr?! 
Vielleicht ist das auch fürs kranke Svennilein?


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und gern gesehene Jungs,
> bin ein wenig angeschlagen, aber würde Freitag gerne 2 Stündchen reha-rollen, gerne auch ab Sieglinde 16:00 Uhr?!
> Vielleicht ist das auch fürs kranke Svennilein?



Nett das Ihr an mich denkt  aber ich kann nicht ( mich hat es voll erwischt  ) 




Wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Nett das Ihr an mich denkt  aber ich kann nicht ( mich hat es voll erwischt  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann mal gute Besserung, auf das du fit am Wochenende den P-Weg meisterst.


----------



## AnjaR (8. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und gern gesehene Jungs,
> bin ein wenig angeschlagen, aber würde Freitag gerne 2 Stündchen reha-rollen, gerne auch ab Sieglinde 16:00 Uhr?!
> Vielleicht ist das auch fürs kranke Svennilein?


 
Denke, dass ich dabei sein werde.

@Sven
Dir gute Besserung. Wenn´s Dich voll erwischt hat, überstürze nicht´s. Damit wird es nur schlimmer. Im goldenen Oktober bist Du dann wieder fit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Dann mal gute Besserung, auf das du fit am Wochenende den* P-Weg *meisterst.



Den habe ich schon abgeschrieben  hättest du interesse ???


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Denke, dass ich dabei sein werde.
> 
> @Sven
> Dir gute Besserung. Wenn´s Dich voll erwischt hat, überstürze nicht´s. Damit wird es nur schlimmer. Im goldenen Oktober bist Du dann wieder fit.



Danke , ich werde nicht überstürzen hoffe doch das wir noch eine goldenen Herbst bekommen


----------



## soka70 (9. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels und gern gesehene Jungs,
> bin ein wenig angeschlagen, aber würde Freitag gerne 2 Stündchen reha-rollen, gerne auch ab Sieglinde 16:00 Uhr?!
> Vielleicht ist das auch fürs kranke Svennilein?



Immer noch angeschlagen?

Möchte morgen nur im G1 rollen.... denke ihr wollt ein wenig mehr????

@Sven: gehts denn schon was besser?


----------



## Kalinka (9. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Immer noch angeschlagen?
> 
> Möchte morgen nur im G1 rollen.... denke ihr wollt ein wenig mehr????
> 
> @Sven: gehts denn schon was besser?


G1? Tja, wird wohl auch mal der Pulssteigen, Reha allerdings.
Wäre schön Dich zu sehen...Hennef ist ja nicht soooo bergig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (9. September 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Den habe ich schon abgeschrieben  hättest du interesse ???



Sorry, jetzt erst gesehen. Nein danke, ich bin anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## soka70 (9. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> G1? Tja, wird wohl auch mal der Pulssteigen, Reha allerdings.
> Wäre schön Dich zu sehen...Hennef ist ja nicht soooo bergig



Ich schaue mal, 16 Uhr Sieglinde?? Evlt. sach ich wenigstens mal kurz "Hallo" und wir treffen uns zum Abschluss Bier äh Kaffee...


----------



## Kalinka (9. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ich schaue mal, 16 uhr sieglinde?? Evlt. Sach ich wenigstens mal kurz "hallo" und wir treffen uns zum abschluss bier äh kaffee...


ok...


----------



## GreyWolf (10. September 2010)

vieleicht schließe ich mich noch an wenn ganz spontan 16uhr wenn nicht dann bin ich im 7g verschütt^^zumindest danach kraftlos für ne weitere runde


----------



## Kalinka (10. September 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> vieleicht schließe ich mich noch an wenn ganz spontan 16uhr wenn nicht dann bin ich im 7g verschütt^^zumindest danach kraftlos für ne weitere runde


Nur zu, die Reha-Tour wirst Du schon noch schaffen...


----------



## soka70 (10. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nur zu, die Reha-Tour wirst Du schon noch schaffen...



Ich schaffe 16 Uhr heute nicht, sorry!!!! 

Nächsten Freitag bin ich dabei


----------



## Dart (10. September 2010)

So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Dann Sind Anja und ich gleich bei der Sieglinde.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Kalinka (10. September 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Dann Sind Anja und ich gleich bei der Sieglinde.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Na, wieder trocken? War trotz des Wetters kurzweilig und erst am Ende ecklig.


----------



## AnjaR (10. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, wieder trocken? War trotz des Wetters kurzweilig und erst am Ende ecklig.


Haben uns auf jeden Fall das warme Sofa verdient. War trotz Regen eine schöne Runde heute. Alleine wäre ich nicht gefahren. Daher gut, dass wir uns getroffen haben.


----------



## soka70 (13. September 2010)

SOOOO, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, befindet sich Karin kommenden Freitag schon Richtung Urlaub, also WER fährt mit MIR???

16 UHR???

Sieglinde????

Interesse/Zeit/Lust?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (13. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> SOOOO, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, befindet sich Karin kommenden Freitag schon Richtung Urlaub, also WER fährt mit MIR???
> 
> 16 UHR???
> 
> ...


 
Ich!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (14. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> SOOOO, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, befindet sich Karin kommenden Freitag schon Richtung Urlaub, also WER fährt mit MIR???
> 
> 16 UHR???
> 
> ...


Ja, nein, äh...
Wir fahren Samstag, aber da der Bus noch operiert werden muss , bin ich wahrscheinlich raus. Es sei denn Ihr möchtet mir ins 7Gebirge entgegenkommen...


----------



## AnjaR (14. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, nein, äh...
> Wir fahren Samstag, aber da der Bus noch operiert werden muss , bin ich wahrscheinlich raus. Es sei denn Ihr möchtet mir ins 7Gebirge entgegenkommen...


 
Von mir aus können wir gerne nochmal im 7GB fahren. Ich denke Du gibst uns rechtzeitig Bescheid, ob es bei Dir klappt.


----------



## soka70 (14. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, nein, äh...
> Wir fahren Samstag, aber da der Bus noch operiert werden muss , bin ich wahrscheinlich raus. Es sei denn Ihr möchtet mir ins 7Gebirge entgegenkommen...




natürlich kommen wir dir entgegen...


----------



## Rubber-Duck (14. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> SOOOO, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, befindet sich Karin kommenden Freitag schon Richtung Urlaub, also WER fährt mit MIR???
> 
> 16 UHR???
> 
> ...




ich hätte Zeit.... und Interesse...


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> SOOOO, also wenn ich mich recht entsinne, befindet sich Karin kommenden Freitag schon Richtung Urlaub, also WER fährt mit MIR???
> 
> 16 UHR???
> 
> ...


 
Interesse - JA 
Zeit - NEIN 
Lust - JA 

Trotz mehrheitlichen Ja muss ich passen .


----------



## Kalinka (16. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> natürlich kommen wir dir entgegen...


Das ist lieb, aber mir zu stressig...möchte mich ausklinken.
Mag den Tag mit packen und den Abend mit Torsten verbringen
Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## Rubber-Duck (16. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist lieb, aber mir zu stressig...möchte mich ausklinken.
> Mag den Tag mit packen und den Abend mit Torsten verbringen
> Viel Spaß Euch





Richtig...Finde ich gut....mach das..


Schönen Urlaub..

Servus


----------



## AnjaR (16. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist lieb, aber mir zu stressig...möchte mich ausklinken.
> Mag den Tag mit packen und den Abend mit Torsten verbringen
> Viel Spaß Euch


 
Kann ich verstehen. Viel Spaß im Urlaub und komm gesund mit schönen Fotos im Gepäck zurück.

@Sonja
fahren wir dann 16 Uhr ab Sieglinde?
Da ich morgens 3 Stunden im Studio Step gebe, bitte nicht zu anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (16. September 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Viel Spaß im Urlaub und komm gesund mit schönen Fotos im Gepäck zurück.
> 
> @Sonja
> fahren wir dann 16 Uhr ab Sieglinde?
> Da ich morgens 3 Stunden im Studio Step gebe, bitte nicht zu anstrengend.


 

Liebe Karin, wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß, super Wetter und schöne Touren..... kommt gesund und heile wieder!!! 

Liebe Anja, dann treffen wir uns morgen (Freitag) um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde und schauen mal, was wir fahren und wer sonst noch so alles kann/kommt....

Freue mich...


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe Karin, wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß, super Wetter und schöne Touren..... kommt gesund und heile wieder!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> DANKE - werden wir sicher haben. Wetter soll ja gar nicht so schlecht werden.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (17. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe Anja, dann treffen wir uns morgen (Freitag) um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde und schauen mal, was wir fahren und wer sonst noch so alles kann/kommt....
> 
> Freue mich...



Ich bin auch da, euch ein wenig aufmischen.


----------



## soka70 (25. September 2010)

Mädels, wie war euer Urlaub???

Herzlich Willkommen back... 

Wann fahren wir???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. September 2010)

Ich dachte Du bist wandern?!


----------



## Kalinka (25. September 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Mädels, wie war euer Urlaub???



*Er ist noch!*
Nachdem uns die Sonne in Lenggrieß von Anfang an verwöhnte und uns tolle Bike- und Bergtouren bescherte heute das:



Gestern fuhren wir bei Sonnenschein zur Plumsjochhütte, verbrachten die Nacht dort, um dann am Morgen Schnee zu erleben...
So fuhren wir vernünftig und dick einpackt ins Tal zurück, statt zum Karwendelhaus.
Montag kommen wir wieder und schauen mal wegen Freitag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (25. September 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich dachte Du bist wandern?!



...wurde wegen des gestrigen Dauerregens abgesagt. Bin aber noch brav 2 Stündchen geradelt...


----------



## soka70 (25. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Er ist noch!*
> Nachdem uns die Sonne in Lenggrieß von Anfang an verwöhnte und uns tolle Bike- und Bergtouren bescherte heute das:
> 
> 
> ...




Stimmt! Ist mir auch noch aufgefallen... Ach, super das mit dem Schnee, immerhin eröffne ich in 4 Wochen meine diesjährige Skisaison!!!! 

Habt noch viel Spaß!!! Bis die Tage....


----------



## Kalinka (29. September 2010)

*Freitag...ist Winzerfest in Dattenberg und Torsten hat nen Stand. Da muss ich noch mal in mich gehen, ob ich Radfahren möchte. Oder die Ladys kommen nach Dattenberg?*


----------



## AnjaR (29. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Freitag...ist Winzerfest in Dattenberg und Torsten hat nen Stand. Da muss ich noch mal in mich gehen, ob ich Radfahren möchte. Oder die Ladys kommen nach Dattenberg?*


 
Ich bin für Freitag raus, da wir den 70. meiner Schwiegermutter feiern.
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Kalinka (29. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Freitag...ist Winzerfest in Dattenberg und Torsten hat nen Stand.*


Falscher Fehler, das geht erst am Samstag los...nun hab ich keine Ausrede mehr
Sonja, wie schaut es mit Dir aus am Freitag mit der Radellust/Zeit aus??


----------



## soka70 (29. September 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Falscher Fehler, das geht erst am Samstag los...nun hab ich keine Ausrede mehr
> Sonja, wie schaut es mit Dir aus am Freitag mit der Radellust/Zeit aus??



so ein Pech aber auch...da ich Freitag noch ein bis zwei Dinge zu erledigen habe, dachte ich mir, dass wir Samstag radeln... gerne auch von dir aus nach Dattenberg ...  Winzerfest ist Musik in meinen Ohren...


----------



## Kalinka (1. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> so ein Pech aber auch...da ich Freitag noch ein bis zwei Dinge zu erledigen habe, dachte ich mir, dass wir Samstag radeln... gerne auch von dir aus nach Dattenberg ...  Winzerfest ist Musik in meinen Ohren...



Zack, da ist die Woche doch schon wieder um...
Wie stellst Du Dir das zeitlich so vor morgen? So ab 12:00? Und wie lange dann dem Rebsaft frönen? Hast Du meine Einladung bekommen?


----------



## soka70 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zack, da ist die Woche doch schon wieder um...
> Wie stellst Du Dir das zeitlich so vor morgen? So ab 12:00? Und wie lange dann dem Rebsaft frönen? Hast Du meine Einladung bekommen?


 
...gerne auch ein wenig später... bin aber hochflexibel!!

Ja, und klar komme ich!


----------



## Kalinka (1. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...gerne auch ein wenig später... bin aber hochflexibel!!
> 
> Ja, und klar komme ich!


Gut, wir treffen uns Samstag um 13:00 Uhr in Honnef an der Fähre. Biken von dort wegsuchend durch den Wald über Rheinbreitbach/Bruchhausen/Auge Gottes/Linz nach Dattenberg und lassen uns von meinem "Lieblingswinzer" verwöhnen. Dann am Rhein ernüchternd zurück nach Honnef, wo wir so gegen 18:00 wieder eintreffen sollten. Ist das Recht so?
Lissy? Dabei?


----------



## soka70 (1. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gut, wir treffen uns Samstag um 13:00 Uhr in Honnef an der Fähre. Biken von dort wegsuchend durch den Wald über Rheinbreitbach/Bruchhausen/Auge Gottes/Linz nach Dattenberg und lassen uns von meinem "Lieblingswinzer" verwöhnen. Dann am Rhein ernüchternd zurück nach Honnef, wo wir so gegen 18:00 wieder eintreffen sollten. Ist das Recht so?
> Lissy? Dabei?


 
Klingt alles super... 

Hast du ne navitaugliche Bad Honnefer Fähr Adresse für mich?

Lissy!!!!! hoffe du hast Lust und Zeit und bist dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Klingt alles super...
> 
> Hast du ne navitaugliche Bad Honnefer Fähr Adresse für mich?
> 
> Lissy!!!!! hoffe du hast Lust und Zeit und bist dabei!!!



Ja! Werde so bis 12:00 Uhr arbeiten, dann umziehen und los. Sollte es zeitlich nicht klappen, melde ich mich bei Dir od. Karin per Handy.


----------



## Kalinka (1. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hast du ne navitaugliche Bad Honnefer Fähr Adresse für mich?


Klar, Lohfelder Straße 100 (LANUV), da können wir Deinen Kleinen sicher parken.
Freu mich!
Wer noch kommen mag...PN bitte.


----------



## soka70 (2. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, Lohfelder Straße 100 (LANUV), da können wir Deinen Kleinen sicher parken.
> Freu mich!
> Wer noch kommen mag...PN bitte.



... bis gleich!!!

Lissy, wir warten


----------



## Kalinka (2. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... bis gleich!!!
> 
> Lissy, wir warten


Bin, krank. MIRÄNE...zum erstenmal im Lebenn...wenn sich so die 45 anfühlen, will ich doch wieder 26 sein. Sorry für die kurzfristife Absage, aber das alter.


----------



## Tazz (2. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin, krank. MIRÄNE...zum erstenmal im Lebenn...wenn sich so die 45 anfühlen, will ich doch wieder 26 sein. Sorry für die kurzfristife Absage, aber das alter.





 ach Du meine Güte .... da bekommt man ja Angst im Alter . Gute Besserung


----------



## Kalinka (5. Oktober 2010)

Freitag bin ich mit Party-Vorbereitungen beschäftigt und werde nicht mit Euch biken! Da müsst Ihr alleine...


----------



## soka70 (5. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag bin ich mit Party-Vorbereitungen beschäftigt und werde nicht mit Euch biken! Da müsst Ihr alleine...




... von den Party-Vorbereitungen möchte ich dich nicht abhalten 

Wie schauts aus? Hat wer Lust und Zeit für ein sonniges Ründchen am Freitag ab ca. 16 Uhr?


----------



## AnjaR (6. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus? Hat wer Lust und Zeit für ein sonniges Ründchen am Freitag ab ca. 16 Uhr?


Lust ja, Zeit nein. !6 Uhr ist zu spät, wir sind um 17 Uhr zum Geburtstag unserer Tante eingeladen.
Aber wie sieht´s denn nächsten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit ner Tagestour bei Dir aus? Es sind ja Ferien.

@Karin 
Viel Spaß bei Deiner Fete


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... von den Party-Vorbereitungen möchte ich dich nicht abhalten
> 
> Wie schauts aus? Hat wer Lust und Zeit für ein sonniges Ründchen am Freitag ab ca. 16 Uhr?



16:00 Uhr  

Wie ist es mit Samstag? Eine kleine Runde für Aktivitäts-Zusatz-Punkte? Dann können wir Karin abends das Büffett  leerfuttern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht´s denn nächsten Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mit ner Tagestour bei Dir aus? Es sind ja Ferien.



Bin op Jöck....  weil ja FERIEN!!!!!


----------



## soka70 (6. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr
> 
> Wie ist es mit Samstag? Eine kleine Runde für Aktivitäts-Zusatz-Punkte? Dann können wir Karin abends das Büffett  leerfuttern.



Kann Samstag nicht, sammel Punkte beim Umzug meines Bruders....


----------



## Kalinka (7. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr
> 
> Wie ist es mit Samstag? Eine kleine Runde für Aktivitäts-Zusatz-Punkte? Dann können wir Karin abends das Büffett  leerfuttern.





soka70 schrieb:


> Kann Samstag nicht, sammel Punkte beim Umzug meines Bruders....


*OK?!? *Dann plan ich mal mengenmäßig wohl besser um, Ladys!


----------



## soka70 (7. Oktober 2010)

Freitag, 15.30 Uhr sonnige Sieglinde-Tour mit:

Stephan, Heike, Sonja

sonst noch wer?


----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 15.30 Uhr sonnige Sieglinde-Tour mit:
> 
> Stephan, Heike, Sonja
> 
> sonst noch wer?



Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis 15.30uhr +ca.5min da zu sein.


----------



## soka70 (8. Oktober 2010)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es bis 15.30uhr +ca.5min da zu sein.




..hast es geschafft!

Ach, sehr feine Runde heute, Heimatkunde pur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schöne Tour, mit Biergarten.


----------



## Kalinka (12. Oktober 2010)

*Freitag?*


----------



## AnjaR (12. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Freitag?*


 
Geht leider nicht, da ich die Bude voll Besuch habe. Wie schaut´s denn mit Samstag ab Mittag aus?


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. Oktober 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, da ich die Bude voll Besuch habe. Wie schaut´s denn mit Samstag ab Mittag aus?



Freitag: Ihr seid mir zu früh 

Samstag: wahrscheinlich guidet Sonja eine Tour ab Sieglinde. Da bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Oktober 2010)

Das ist gut...meine Rad hat sich gestern fast aufgelöst...jedenfalls ist es lauter den je und klingt, als wenn es gleich zerbröselt. Muss erst in Ruhe schauen. Außerdem ist die Schaltung unsauber. Dann fahr ich lieber Samstag mit Sonja, kann ich Freitag schrauben.


----------



## Kalinka (14. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich lieber Samstag mit Sonja, kann ich Freitag schrauben.


Mensch, es sind Ferien und ich geben keine Kurse... da hab ich doch glatt nen Tag mehr in der Woche...sehr verwirrend. Ich könnte also doch bis Freitag ein gesundes Rad haben, da heute ja erst Donnerstag ist
Sonja, melde dich mal, wenn DU Freitag rollen möchtest!


----------



## soka70 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja, melde dich mal, wenn DU Freitag rollen möchtest!



Meld mich...meld mich....meld mich...

Karin, morgen (Freitag) soll es regnen und du möchtest wirklich mit mir rollen??? GERNE!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (14. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Meld mich...meld mich....meld mich...
> 
> Karin, morgen (Freitag) soll es regnen und du möchtest wirklich mit mir rollen??? GERNE!!!!!


Echt... REGEN? Müsste erst heim, Radklamotten anhosen. Könnte dann ab 16:15. in H. sein.Telefonieren wir einfach gegen 14:00 Uhr nochmal.
Müde, Bett jetzt!


----------



## soka70 (15. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Echt... REGEN? Müsste erst heim, Radklamotten anhosen. Könnte dann ab 16:15. in H. sein.Telefonieren wir einfach gegen 14:00 Uhr nochmal.
> Müde, Bett jetzt!





ok!!!!


----------



## soka70 (15. Oktober 2010)

Liebe Lissy, 
Samstag 12 Uhr Sieglinde, ok???

Falls sonst noch wer mag, gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe Lissy,
> Samstag 12 Uhr Sieglinde, ok???
> 
> Falls sonst noch wer mag, gerne!



Jaaaa


----------



## Kalinka (16. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Jaaaa



Klar, liege gut in der Zeit und komme pünktlich hier raus, Freu mich, Ladies... auf Euch, weniger aufs Radfahren  !


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, liege gut in der Zeit und komme pünktlich hier raus, Freu mich, Ladies... auf Euch, weniger aufs Radfahren  !



Hab Dir auf die Mailbox gequatscht. Mir ist es zu nass. Du sollst Dich bei Sonja melden, wenn Du unbedingt möchtest. Bis morgen im Bungertshof.


----------



## soka70 (16. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Du sollst Dich bei Sonja melden, wenn Du unbedingt möchtest.




Sie wollte!!!
Der Hinweg war schön und wetterentsprechend mal nass, mal laubig, mal matschig... der Rückweg über Asphalt (ja, den muss ich noch üben...) war in erster Linie nass von oben!!! 

Fühlte sich an wie Winterpokal...

Aprospos... Wir Ladies sind komplett und brauchen noch nen Namen. Karin schlug heute "Pointies" vor, finde ich unter den Umständen sehr nett!!!

Seid kreativ, denn am 01.11.2010 starten wir und punkten qausi doppelt... 

Isch bin dann mal wech und leite die Skisaison ein.... TSCHÖÖ!!!


----------



## Kalinka (17. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sie wollte!!!
> Der Hinweg war schön und wetterentsprechend mal nass, mal laubig, mal matschig... der Rückweg über Asphalt (ja, den muss ich noch üben...) war in erster Linie nass von oben!!!


Tja,auf jeden Fall besser, als wenn ich guide 



soka70 schrieb:


> Fühlte sich an wie Winterpokal...


Ja, wie doof!






Viel Spaß bei der Weiterbildung!!


----------



## Kalinka (18. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Aprospos... Wir Ladies sind komplett und brauchen noch nen Namen. Karin schlug heute "Pointies" vor, finde ich unter den Umständen sehr nett!!!
> Seid kreativ, denn am 01.11.2010 starten wir und punkten qausi doppelt... [/SIZE]!!!


Punktebande ?


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Punktebande ?



"The Pointer Sisters" ?


----------



## Kalinka (20. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> "The Pointer Sisters" ?



*Mein Favorit!!!*

Bin für Freitag raus...krank geschrieben.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Oktober 2010)

The Pointer Sisters.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Oktober 2010)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> The Pointer Sisters.



  Yeah - unsere Doubles ....


----------



## seven of seven (24. Oktober 2010)

Yeah, hab´s geschafft, bin wieder drin! Pointer Sisters find ich suuuper!!! Wäre ein schöner Name für den Winterpokal! War eine sehr schöne Woche im Schnee! 

Bis bald,  Heike


----------



## soka70 (25. Oktober 2010)

The Pointer Sisters are born.....

Sisters, ich freue mich...


----------



## ultra2 (25. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> The Pointer Sisters are born.....
> 
> Sisters, ich freue mich...



Da wird mir Angst und Bange


----------



## soka70 (25. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Da wird mir Angst und Bange




Recht so....


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2010)

So, daß bedeutet ich muss Rad fahren trotz wiedriger Witterung?? Freu ich mich?...Klar...mit Euch doch immer.
Wann?? Sollen wir Freitag was machen? Montag wäre ja wohl ein *MUSS*, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (26. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, daß bedeutet ich muss Rad fahren trotz wiedriger Witterung?? Freu ich mich?...Klar...mit Euch doch immer.
> Wann?? Sollen wir Freitag was machen? Montag wäre ja wohl ein *MUSS*, oder?


 

Freitag kann ich! 15.30 Uhr oder ist es zu früh???

Montag, wäre schön, wenn was klappen würde mit uns fünfen...


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag kann ich! 15.30 Uhr oder ist es zu früh???
> 
> Montag, wäre schön, wenn was klappen würde mit uns fünfen...


15:30 wäre fein.Komme Hennef!
Montag muss ich erst arbeiten und kann dann ab 13:00 Uhr. 5 Schwestern am Start wäre der Hit!


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 15:30 wäre fein.Komme Hennef!
> Montag muss ich erst arbeiten und kann dann ab 13:00 Uhr. 5 Schwestern am Start wäre der Hit!



Montag - geht klar! WO


----------



## soka70 (26. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 15:30 wäre fein.Komme Hennef!
> Montag muss ich erst arbeiten und kann dann ab 13:00 Uhr. 5 Schwestern am Start wäre der Hit!




OK, also Freitag ab 15.30 Uhr Sieglinde und wir schauen mal...

Montag: ab 13 Uhr (passt gut, dann kann ich abends noch feiern.. ) evtl. Siebengebirge?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> OK, also Freitag ab 15.30 Uhr Sieglinde und wir schauen mal...
> 
> Montag: ab 13 Uhr (passt gut, dann kann ich abends noch feiern.. ) evtl. Siebengebirge?!?!?!?!


7Gebirge wäre toll, dann kann ich etwas entspannter arbeiten...weil die Anreise kürzer ist! 
Schwester Lissy kennt den Weg??? Treffpunkt Nachtigallental?


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Oktober 2010)

Ist schon wieder Winterpokal?
Und das bei tagsüber 25°C und mehr?
Nennts lieber Sommerpokal.. 
*duck und wech*


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 7Gebirge wäre toll, dann kann ich etwas entspannter arbeiten...weil die Anreise kürzer ist!
> Schwester Lissy kennt den Weg??? Treffpunkt Nachtigallental?



Also 7GB - Nachtigallental - 13:00 Uhr!


----------



## Kalinka (28. Oktober 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Also 7GB - Nachtigallental - 13:00 Uhr!


Wir umfahren einfach die Gipfel...winterpokaltauglich eben...sinnbefreit einfach lange durch die Gegend fahren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Oktober 2010)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Winterpokal?
> Und das bei tagsüber 25°C und mehr?
> Nennts lieber Sommerpokal..
> *duck und wech*



Wie geht es dir da unten ..??? Gib mal einen Frontbericht ???


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> OK, also Freitag ab 15.30 Uhr Sieglinde und wir schauen mal...



Ist die Brücke wieder offen, Sonja? Sonst komm ich zu Dir!
13:45 bis 14:45 Uhr bin ich auf Dienstreise und nur mobil zu kriegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi Karin, 
weiß nicht, ob die Brücke wieder offen ist, wir versuchen es einfach....

Bleibt es bei 15.30 Uhr?????

Heike, Stephan, Sven, Anja .... ?????


----------



## AnjaR (29. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> weiß nicht, ob die Brücke wieder offen ist, wir versuchen es einfach....
> 
> Bleibt es bei 15.30 Uhr?????
> ...


 
Würde gerne mal wieder kommen, bin aber um 14 Uhr zu einer Beerdigung.

Wenn Ihr in unsere Richtung kämt, könnten wir uns dann einklinken.


----------



## Kalinka (29. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hi Karin,
> weiß nicht, ob die Brücke wieder offen ist, wir versuchen es einfach....
> 
> Bleibt es bei 15.30 Uhr?????
> ...


Ok, 15:30 Sieglinde. Freu mich! Brauch Bewegung.


----------



## Race4Hills (30. Oktober 2010)

HUHU,
wer fährt denn heute.

Oder ist da keiner mehr da?

LG Jens


----------



## joscho (30. Oktober 2010)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> HUHU,



Es lebt 
Wie lange habe ich Dich denn nicht mehr gelesen 



> wer fährt denn heute.



Wir natürlich  Gleich im Bergischen. Sieht aber irgendwie nach Regenjacke aus.



> Oder ist da keiner mehr da?



Wir waren nie wech.
Hoffe wir sehen uns mal wieder. Gerne auch in "Eurer" Region.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Kalinka (30. Oktober 2010)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> HUHU,
> wer fährt denn heute.
> 
> Oder ist da keiner mehr da?
> ...


Moin, ich arbeite. Sonja klebt Ihr Rad. Der Rest???
Montag wollten wir im 7Gebirge eine Sisters-Tour machen...Brothers sind auch geduldet.
Bilder hängen noch nicht, wurden aber schon positioniert und sind toll da.


----------



## Race4Hills (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Joschu 

vielen herzlichen DANK für Deine tolle Begrüssung hier, ja ich lebe, ines auch, anstelle Radfahren waren wir in Bonn Shoppen, doch ich glaube das ich wieder will mit euch und den Anderen.

Karin ich brin die Bohrmaschine mit, und dann geht es ruck zuck an die Wand mit den Bildern.

LG an alle die von mir gegrüsst werden wollen.

Jens


----------



## ultra2 (30. Oktober 2010)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> LG an alle die von mir gegrüsst werden wollen.
> 
> Jens



Ich will und Grüße Ines und dich zurück.

Hoffentlich bald mal wieder auf dem Rad.


----------



## soka70 (31. Oktober 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja klebt Ihr Rad.



Kleben hilft da nicht mehr, der Rahmen ist durch... 

Abhilfe für unseren gemeinsamen WP-Auftakt ist dank Jens und Ines organisiert. 

Freue mich sehr auf morgen... in Anlehnung an Team III sollten wir evtl. einen Abstecher zum Martinimarkt nach Bad Honnef machen und schauen, ob der Glühwein schon was kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. Oktober 2010)

Race4Hills schrieb:


> Karin ich brin die Bohrmaschine mit, und dann geht es ruck zuck an die Wand mit den Bildern.


Oh, schweres Geschütz für Gibskarton-Wände
Ich denke die 6 Nägelchen schafft frau auch alleine, wenn sie dann mal zu Hause weilt.
Wirst Du uns denn morgen den Bruder machen?



soka70 schrieb:


> Freue mich sehr auf morgen... in Anlehnung an Team III sollten wir evtl. einen Abstecher zum Martinimarkt nach Bad Honnef machen und schauen, ob der Glühwein schon was kann...


Jepp, machen wir. Hoffe das Wetter wird etwas trockener.


----------



## Mallory (31. Oktober 2010)

Hey Karin, bzw, Kalinka und ihr alle

ich bin neu hier, wohne in Bonn-Beuel. Habe gelesen, dass ihr am Montag,also morgen? ins Siebengebirge fahren wollt.
Könnte ich da auch mitfahren?
Wo trefft ihr euch und wann?

Ich würde mich sehr sehr freuen!! Vermisse meine Radfreundin aus meiner früheren Heimat sehr...

Habe nicht die ganzen Beiträge durchgelesen-wenn ich hier komplett falsch bin, einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Frau P (31. Oktober 2010)

Mallory schrieb:


> ... und ihr alle
> 
> ...Könnte ich da auch mitfahren?
> Wo trefft ihr euch und wann?



Klar, dafür gibt es ja dieses Forum. Achtung, wir fahren langsam!!!
Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Eingang Nachtigallental in Königswinter.

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Oktober 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> Klar, dafür gibt es ja dieses Forum. Achtung, *wir fahren langsam!!!*
> Treffpunkt 13 Uhr am Eingang Nachtigallental in Königswinter.
> 
> Dann bis morgen.



...wenn ich mitfahre immer


----------



## soka70 (31. Oktober 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mitfahre immer



Und???? Morgen dabei???? Haben dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...

Also, keine Ausreden mehr!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (31. Oktober 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Und???? Morgen dabei???? Haben dich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen...
> 
> Also, keine Ausreden mehr!!!!



Ich dachte immer der Sven wäre garnicht winterfest. Der wird im Herbst reingeholt und im Frühjahr wieder raus gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (31. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer der Sven wäre garnicht winterfest. Der wird im Herbst reingeholt und im Frühjahr wieder raus gestellt.



Ach so.....


----------



## Mallory (31. Oktober 2010)

Cool, das freut mich. Dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (1. November 2010)

Wenn es genehm ist, würd ich auch mal vorbeirollen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass der Sven in meiner Gegend fährt und ich davon nichts mitbekomm.
Die anderen seh ich auch gern mal wieder. Und ich könnte mich bei meiner derzeitigen konditionellen Verfassung als Schlusslicht anbiete ;-)


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2010)

Nix da - Schlusslicht ist meine Position


----------



## Mallory (1. November 2010)

Oh je, da bin ich mal gespannt, wer das Schlusslicht sein wird.
Ich bin auch noch eine Kandidatin...
Bis um 1!


----------



## Kalinka (1. November 2010)

Mallory schrieb:


> Oh je, da bin ich mal gespannt, wer das Schlusslicht sein wird.
> Ich bin auch noch eine Kandidatin...
> Bis um 1!



Also, wenn alle hinten fahren wollen, werden wir nicht wirklich voran kommen!!!
Also: Lissy, Sonja, Ines, Sebastian, Tsvenn, Jens?, ein neues Schlusslicht und meine eine...wow. Ich beeile mich mit der Analytik, damit ich es schaffe!!!


----------



## Frau P (1. November 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also: Lissy, Sonja, Ines, Sebastian, Tsvenn, Jens?, ein neues Schlusslicht und meine eine...wow.




Der Jens macht heute das Naafbachtal unsicher, aber mit der Kamera


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2010)

Hi Sisters,

hier die heutigen Daten:

26 km, 2 Std. 10 min., 460 hm, 9 WW-Activity-Points, 9 WP-Points  Mahlzeit


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (2. November 2010)

War doch ne nette Tour. Danke für die Ausnahmegenhmigung und auf bald


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer der Sven wäre garnicht winterfest. Der wird im Herbst reingeholt und im Frühjahr wieder raus gestellt.



Das muss/wird sich diese Jahr ändern  (ein zusatzmittel macht es möglich)

Aber war am 1.11 arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. November 2010)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> War doch ne nette Tour. Danke für die Ausnahmegenhmigung und auf bald


Jepp, danke an Dirk für eine Punktlandung auf dem Martinimarkt.


----------



## soka70 (4. November 2010)

....verlege mal unser "Gespräch" in den Frauentreff, liebe Karin:

Zu Freitag: Kann nicht, bin übers WE in Venedig.... also keine WP-Punkte von mir!!!

Aber dann gehts los...


----------



## Kalinka (5. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kann nicht, bin übers WE in Venedig.... also keine WP-Punkte von mir!!!


*Ach, verdrängt. Viel Spaß Euch!!!*


----------



## AnjaR (12. November 2010)

Aufgrund des Sturms findet die freitägliche Ausfahrt wohl nicht statt. Das Wetter ist echt zum :kotz:. Hab mich freiwillig zum Dienst im Studio eingetragen.
Mal sehen ob's in diesem Jahr nochmal klappt, am Freitag zu fahren.

Schönes WE
Anja


----------



## soka70 (12. November 2010)

... Bestimmt!!!


----------



## AnjaR (12. November 2010)

Wie sieht's denn bei Dir mit fahrbarem Untersatz aus?


----------



## soka70 (13. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn bei Dir mit fahrbarem Untersatz aus?



Habe gerade ein Leihbike. Bin sehr unschlüssig und noch in der Findungsphase...


----------



## soka70 (15. November 2010)

So, die Woche hat angefangen, höchste Zeit den Freitag ins Auge zu fassen:

Falls das Wetter mitspielt möchte ich sehr gerne abends von Hennef aus nach Bonn zur Eröffnung des Weihnachtsmarktes biken um dort z.B. das TEAM III, Sister -Ines- samt Freund etc. zu treffen. Kommt jemand mit????

Diesmal gibts auch keine Ausreden wegen 15 Uhr und so....


----------



## GreyWolf (16. November 2010)

hätte lust, wo ist treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (16. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> So, die Woche hat angefangen, höchste Zeit den Freitag ins Auge zu fassen:
> 
> Falls das Wetter mitspielt möchte ich sehr gerne abends von Hennef aus nach Bonn zur Eröffnung des Weihnachtsmarktes biken um dort z.B. das TEAM III, Sister -Ines- samt Freund etc. zu treffen. Kommt jemand mit????
> 
> Diesmal gibts auch keine Ausreden wegen 15 Uhr und so....


 
Gute Idee 
Jörg und ich würden uns gerne anschließen. Wann und wo wolltest Du losradeln? Wir kommen dann aber mit dem Auto nach Hennef.


----------



## soka70 (16. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> Jörg und ich würden uns gerne anschließen. Wann und wo wolltest Du losradeln? Wir kommen dann aber mit dem Auto nach Hennef.



Ja super, dann sind wir ja schon mal zu viert in der Dunkelheit!!!

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Sieglinde vor, von dort können wir auf dem Siegdamm in Richtung Siegburg-Troisdorf-Bonn radeln, in Troisdorf (Eisenbahnbrücke) könnten sich dann -Ines- und Andreas-MTB anschließen. 

Uhrzeiten weiß ich noch nicht, werde mich kümmern und sobald ich genaueres weiß und das Wetter hält, setze ich die Abfahrtszeit hier rein. 

Freue mich auf Euch, Glühwein und Eierpunsch..... uiuiui...die Rückfahrt könnte was länger dauern


----------



## AnjaR (16. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Freue mich auf Euch, Glühwein und Eierpunsch..... uiuiui...die Rückfahrt könnte was länger dauern


Freu mich auch schon und hoffe, das Wetter spielt mit.
Lange Rückfahrt bringt Puuuuunkte


----------



## joscho (16. November 2010)

Wow, könnte ja dies mal ein wirklich großes Treffen [1] werden 

Bis Freitag
joerg

[1] (c) by Flame


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. November 2010)

Und wo werde ich dann aufgesammelt? Ihr kommt ja nicht gerade an meiner Haustür vorbei.


----------



## GreyWolf (17. November 2010)

kann dich ja in bonn abholen kiommen und wir radeln dann gemeinsam km mäßig vorraus schonmal richtung sieglinde und zurück nach bonn^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (17. November 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und wo werde ich dann aufgesammelt? Ihr kommt ja nicht gerade an meiner Haustür vorbei.


 

Wenn man etwas wirklich will, findet man Wege, wenn man etwas nicht will, Ausreden!!!

Ich freue mich sehr auf unseren zweiten gemeinsamen Glühwein innerhalb der aktuellen WP-Zeit. Wir (alle) finden eine Lösung!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. November 2010)

Ich könnte es vielleicht schaffen, so um 18:00 Uhr in Siegburg an der Sieg zu sein. Wär das zeitlich in Ordnung?


----------



## soka70 (18. November 2010)

Sooo, werden wir mal konkreter:

*TEAM III* wird gegen *20 Uhr in Bonn* sein, wir müssten ca. 1,5 Stunden für gemütliches Rollen von Hennef nach Bonn einplanen (werde heute wieder Blutspenden, bin morgen also nicht ganz so fit). 

Ich schlage also vor, dass wir uns um *18.30 Uhr* an der *Sieglinde* treffen, dann sind wir gegen *18.45 Uhr* in *Siegburg* und nehmen Lissy auf. 
*Andreas und Ines*: wann und wo kommt ihr dazu???

Sonst noch wer????  Karin????

*Alles soweit klar????*


----------



## GreyWolf (18. November 2010)

werde mich dann 18:30uhr an der sieglinde befinden


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sooo, werden wir mal konkreter:
> 
> *TEAM III* wird gegen *20 Uhr in Bonn* sein, wir müssten ca. 1,5 Stunden für gemütliches Rollen von Hennef nach Bonn einplanen (werde heute wieder Blutspenden, bin morgen also nicht ganz so fit).
> 
> ...




Wir würden in etwa 19 Uhr an der Troisdorfer Eisenbahnbrücke sein, wenn alles paßt. Aber dann haben wir wirklich Zeit zum Schleichen! Wobei, so mancher Punktegeier wird jetzt innerlich aufjubeln


----------



## AnjaR (18. November 2010)

Super, wir werden dann auch um 18:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde sein.
Wo in Bonn treffen wir denn TEAM III?

Bis morgen


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Super, wir werden dann auch um 18:30 Uhr an der Sieglinde sein.
> Wo in Bonn treffen wir denn TEAM III?
> 
> Bis morgen



Wenn alles gut geht, vor der Saufbude.


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, vor der Saufbude.



Vor welcher  Da gibt es mehr als Eine


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Vor welcher  Da gibt es mehr als Eine



Wir sind auch mehr als Eine. Vor jeder


----------



## AnjaR (18. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch mehr als Eine. Vor jeder


 
Uiuiuiuiui,
wie kommt Ihr denn dann heim? Wenn man den Weg doppelt sieht, zählt er nicht im WP doppelt

Wir werden Euch schon finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (18. November 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch mehr als Eine. Vor jeder



Du Angeber!!!!

Bis morgen, bin wie immer hocherfreut dich/euch zu sehen


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Du Angeber!!!!





Freue mich auch und habe keine Ahnung welche Bude es ist.


----------



## soka70 (25. November 2010)

*Sisters and brothers.... 

Sonntag???? Motivationstourchen für Kalinka und evtl. Frau P.????? 

**Treffpunkt: Sieglinde 13 Uhr*

* Abschluss: Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt! 



Wer kommt???

- Soka70
*


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. November 2010)

ICH - wenn es nicht gerade hagelt.


----------



## Frau P (25. November 2010)

Dto.


----------



## Kalinka (26. November 2010)

Frau P schrieb:


> Dto.



Ihr seid so gut zu mir. Bin dabei, wenn fieberfrei


----------



## AnjaR (26. November 2010)

Werden bis um 13 Uhr noch nicht aus Trier zurück und daher nicht am Start sein. Wünsche Euch für heute Abend und am Sonntag viel Spaß. Trinkt für mich einen Glühwein mit.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## soka70 (27. November 2010)

Sisters....

Sonntag Treffpunkt Sieglinde 13.30 Uhr zum Wandern!!!

Ines und Jens sind dabei, Karin und Hund, Lissy, ist es ok für dich????

sonst noch wer???

Abschluss auf dem Hennefer Weihnachtsmarkt zum Kakaoschlürfen....


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2010)

...wieder Alkohol  ?

Viel Spass, Rad läuft wieder?

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sisters....
> 
> Sonntag Treffpunkt Sieglinde 13.30 Uhr zum Wandern!!!
> 
> ...


Morgen,
Karin ohne Rüdin, die setze ich um 12:00 auf der Fähre aus. Bin da...aber leidend. Freu mich aber auf alle und vor allem auf die Ps.


----------



## soka70 (28. November 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wieder Alkohol  ?
> 
> Viel Spass, Rad läuft wieder?
> 
> Gruesse




Nee, ich bin geheilt und das Bike auch!!!


----------



## -Ines- (28. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sisters....
> 
> Sonntag Treffpunkt Sieglinde 13.30 Uhr zum Wandern!!!
> 
> ...



Och ... schade .
Na dann zieh ich ein eigenes Ründchen.

VG Andreas


----------



## Kalinka (28. November 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sisters....
> 
> Sonntag Treffpunkt Sieglinde 13.30 Uhr zum Wandern!!!
> 
> ...


Verworfen...
14:00 Uhr Dattenberg Markt. Wanderung zum Linzer WM oder ev. zum Hönninger (mittelalterlich) zum Kakao schlürfen. Und dann mit Rüdin!
So wirds:



Freu mich!


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. November 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Verworfen...
> 14:00 Uhr Dattenberg Markt. Wanderung zum Linzer WM oder ev. zum Hönninger (mittelalterlich) zum Kakao schlürfen. Und dann mit Rüdin!
> Freu mich!



Bin auch dabei. Wollte zwar nach Hennef an- und abreisen und mal ein paar Punkte gutmachen, aber was solls, der Winter ist noch lang.
Freu mich auch.


----------



## GreyWolf (2. Dezember 2010)

es ist malwieder soweit

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11139


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (2. Dezember 2010)

GreyWolf schrieb:


> es ist malwieder soweit
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11139



super, kann ich gut gebrauchen!!!


----------



## Tazz (8. Dezember 2010)

Es geht weiter


----------



## soka70 (9. Dezember 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Es geht weiter




Oh je.... ich kippe nicht!!!!


----------



## Tazz (9. Dezember 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Oh je.... ich kippe nicht!!!!






 na das ist mal ne Ansage


----------



## Kalinka (10. Dezember 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Oh je.... ich kippe nicht!!!!



Ich auch nicht...Frau H. aus B. und Herr E. aus K. wollen mit mir Skifahren und ich mit Ihnen. Und auch da denke ich ist Komasaufen...tschüldigung...ausschweifendes Glühen eher unwahrscheinlich. Obwohl bei der angedrohten Kälte...
Viel Spaß Euch und nicht wieder Eierpunsch und Glühwein mischen


----------



## soka70 (16. Dezember 2010)

Ladies, ich wünsche euch einen tollen, erholsamen Urlaub!!! 

Macht ne Abfahrt für mich mit!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (22. Dezember 2010)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ladies, ich wünsche euch einen tollen, erholsamen Urlaub!!!
> 
> Macht ne Abfahrt für mich mit!!!!!


Sölden ist TOLL! Blauer Himmel, weiße Berge, grandiose Pisten, super Hotel mit tollem Wellnes-Bereich.
Habe eine leichte schwarze für Dich gemacht, ok?
Und mit den neuen Ski, die ich testgefahren und gekauft habe, wollte ich garnicht mehr von den Brettern. 3 Tage waren definitiv zu kurz!!!
Lissys Colt hat tapfer durchgehalten!
Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ski-Urlaub.


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Dezember 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sölden ist TOLL! Blauer Himmel, weiße Berge, grandiose Pisten, super Hotel mit tollem Wellnes-Bereich.
> Habe eine leichte schwarze für Dich gemacht, ok?
> Und mit den neuen Ski, die ich testgefahren und gekauft habe, wollte ich garnicht mehr von den Brettern. 3 Tage waren definitiv zu kurz!!!
> Lissys Colt hat tapfer durchgehalten!
> Freu mich schon auf den nächsten Ski-Urlaub.



Toll wars - aber hätte ruhig noch länger dauern können ... so 14 Tage ... nach 2 Std. im Büro wär ich am liebsten wieder nach Sölden gefoahrn. Sonne, Schnee, tolle Pisten! Ich hab mich auch auf eine Schwarze für Sonja getraut  und hab einen Glühwein für Dich mitschnabbuliert (oder waren es mehr ) 

Das möcht ich diesen Winter nochmal machen - wer will mit?


----------



## Kalinka (23. Dezember 2010)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch auf eine Schwarze für Sonja getraut  und hab einen Glühwein für Dich mitschnabbuliert (oder waren es mehr )


Stimmt den Glühwein für Sonja hatte ich ganz vergessen


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Das möcht ich diesen Winter nochmal machen - wer will mit?


Ich


----------



## soka70 (23. Dezember 2010)

rote laterne schrieb:


> das möcht ich diesen winter nochmal machen - wer will mit?


 
ich!!!!! :d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Rote Laterne (24. Dezember 2010)

Wünsch Euch allen schöne Weihnachtstage!

So sah es in Sölden aus. Genauso viel Schnee wie hier ... 



Plus Weihnachtsfrau


----------



## AnjaR (24. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße aus dem zuerst vereistem und jetzt wieder tief verschneitem Naafbachtal wünschen 


Anja und Jörg  
Wir hoffen Ihr kommt alle gesund und munter über die Feiertage und ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## AnjaR (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wünschen allen ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr.

Hoffentlich seid Ihr alle gut rein gekommen.




Hat irgendwer Lust morgen eine ruhige Runde zu fahren?
Nach fast dreiwöchiger Zwangspause würden wir gerne morgen wieder mit einer WP tauglichen Tour ins neue Bikejahr starten.

Anja + Jörg


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Januar 2011)




----------



## Kalinka (11. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>


Wolltest Du die Leere hier unterstreichen?


----------



## Tazz (11. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub der Sven suchte das geschriebene von Sonja 



soka70 schrieb:


> Liebe(r) Sven(ja), auch das Frauenforum wartet auf dich...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...........


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Januar 2011)

wollte nur mal hallo sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (12. Januar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> wollte nur mal hallo sagen



 *Hallo, Tsvenni!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. Januar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Hallo, Tsvenni!*



  Hallo und winke,

wie sieht es aus am Samstag/Sonntag? Kalinka-Runde, GA-Flachland-Runde, WasserSightseeing oder ähnliches? Das Wetter soll trocken werden  jedenfalls von oben.


----------



## Kalinka (14. Januar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hallo und winke,
> 
> wie sieht es aus am Samstag/Sonntag? Kalinka-Runde, GA-Flachland-Runde, WasserSightseeing oder ähnliches? Das Wetter soll trocken werden  jedenfalls von oben.


So als letzte Vor-Op-Runde könnte ich Samstag ab um ca 13:30 Uhr. Wassersightseeing??...naja as Hochwasser ärgert mich hier auf der Arbeit und die privaten Wege sind auch nicht einfacher geworden...


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Januar 2011)

Sa bin ich noch im Wald 


So werde ich mal ganz ganz langsam anfangen ...
Form ist bei - 10


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Januar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So als letzte Vor-Op-Runde könnte ich Samstag ab um ca 13:30 Uhr. Wassersightseeing??...naja as Hochwasser ärgert mich hier auf der Arbeit und die privaten Wege sind auch nicht einfacher geworden...



Na dann machen wir doch eine kombinierte Kalinka-GA-Flachland-Runde in/um Hennef. 

Huhu Sonja - wie sieht es aus? Dabei?


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Januar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Vor-Op-Runde ...



ich hoffe nichts schlimmes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. Januar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na dann machen wir doch eine kombinierte Kalinka-GA-Flachland-Runde in/um Hennef.
> 
> Huhu Sonja - wie sieht es aus? Dabei?




Ja, ab wann?
Der Treffpunkt Sieglinde ist nach wie vor übrigens ungeeignet. 

Parkplatz Ahrens und Siebertz oder der große Rewe-Parkplatz an der AB Ausfahrt Hennef Ost????

Heike, -Ines- ????


----------



## Kalinka (15. Januar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ja, ab wann?
> Der Treffpunkt Sieglinde ist nach wie vor übrigens ungeeignet.
> 
> Parkplatz Ahrens und Siebertz oder der große Rewe-Parkplatz an der AB Ausfahrt Hennef Ost????
> ...



Bin raus... hab Rüdinnendienst...tolle Ausrede für chronische Schlammunlust. Aber selbst wenn Kessy uns spazieren führt, ist das nicht wirklich schon zu laufen.


----------



## -Ines- (15. Januar 2011)

Und heute im Angebot: 
Feucht fröhliche Heidi Runde mit Sonja und dem Fotografen 













Wasser und Matsch werden tendenziell überbewertet


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Januar 2011)

So schön kanns im  Januar sein .
Gestern auf dem Weg Richtung Rösrath.


----------



## Freckles (4. Februar 2011)

Liebes Frauenteam,

gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden! 

Bitte lasst mich wissen, sollte es euren Weg irgendwie kreuzen .... 

Hier gibt's mehr Infos! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpos...00&postcount=1

Vielen, vielen Dank schon jetzt!!

Angela


----------



## Kalinka (10. Februar 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Liebes Frauenteam,
> 
> gestern ist mir am hellichten Tag mein Radonbike aus dem abgeschlossenen Keller geklaut worden!



Wie doof!
Werde wohl meine Räder nun im eigenen Keller auch noch anschließen zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir auch schon sicherheitshalber ein langes Schloß für alle Bikes bestellt.

Wie sieht es aus Frau K. - am Wochenende etwas Grundlagen-Training?


----------



## Kalinka (10. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch schon sicherheitshalber ein langes Schloß für alle Bikes bestellt.
> 
> Wie sieht es aus Frau K. - am Wochenende etwas Grundlagen-Training?


Ja, wenn Du schleichen magst, Frau L. ...
Bin Samstag zum Fruhstück bei Andrea, aber so 13-16:00 Uhr wollte ich Rhein und Sieg rollen, wenn gut drauf, dann durch 7Gebirge (Stieldorf) zurück. Eher aber auch flach. Reine Reha halt.
Sonntag ist dann Rüdinnentag


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du schleichen magst, Frau L. ...
> Bin Samstag zum Fruhstück bei Andrea, aber so 13-16:00 Uhr wollte ich Rhein und Sieg rollen, wenn gut drauf, dann durch 7Gebirge (Stieldorf) zurück. Eher aber auch flach. Reine Reha halt.
> Sonntag ist dann Rüdinnentag



Super, also Samstag 13:00 Uhr!


----------



## Kalinka (10. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Super, also Samstag 13:00 Uhr!



Doppelpost gelöscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Super, also Samstag 13:00 Uhr!



Prima! Treffpunkt?
Die NarkoseskibrotzeitoderAlpenXterminkonfusion in meinem Kalender und meinem Kopf habe ich auch entwirrt. Gut, daß wir drüber gesprochen haben...ich hätte sonst morgen abend bei Dir geklingelt und über den AlpenX gesprochen...so von Frau zu Frau


----------



## Kalinka (11. Februar 2011)

*Mädels ich habe gesündigt!*
Wollte ich doch heute nach einen Cube-Carbonknaller schauen, der leider nicht zu meinem unproportionierten Leib passte.

Und da war es passiert: für 1300 ein Radon stage 120. 
Ich wollte nie Radon, aber die Farbe ist der Knaller und es passt mir.

Ein Einzelstück, daß niemand, der sie noch alle hat klaut


----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *...* aber die Farbe ist der Knaller und es passt mir.


 
In dieser Reihenfolge . Hoffentlich wurde zweites Kriterium überhaupt noch sachlich getestet. Es wird wohl für alle Mitfahrer(innen) ein Sommer mit viel Sonnenbrille werden...


----------



## Kalinka (11. Februar 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> In dieser Reihenfolge . Hoffentlich wurde zweites Kriterium überhaupt noch sachlich getestet. Es wird wohl für alle Mitfahrer(innen) ein Sommer mit viel Sonnenbrille werden...


Ich gebe zu mich nur wegen der Farbe draufgesetzt zu haben, um dann zu merken es passt und dann nach der Ausstattung zu schauen. 
Eventuell tausche ich den Lenker gegen meinen vom Spezialized, aber erstmal fahre ich es so.
Grosses Manko: Die Beschriftung ist nicht in Comic sans MS


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Februar 2011)

Also .... die Farbe fällt auf  ... Da muss ich mir noch einen Filter für die Brille holen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (11. Februar 2011)

und ich geh die Tage an dem Ding vorbei und frach mich, "wer kauft dat denn" nu weiss ich es. Freu mich auf die nächste tour


----------



## joscho (12. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und da war es passiert: für 1300 ein Radon stage 120.
> Ich wollte nie Radon, aber die Farbe ist der Knaller und es passt mir.



Macht auf jeden Fall das Leben bunter 

Glückwunsch


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr coole Farbe und Preis-/Leistung sicher wie immer ein Knaller! Wir wünschen allzeit gute Fahrt damit 

@ Angela: Das tut uns leid wegen des Bikes. Selbstverständlich halten wir hier seit Deinem ersten Posting dazu auch die Augen offen. Sollte es mir entgangen sein, dann wären definitiv unverwechselbare Merkmale an dem Rad hilfreich. Denn Lenker, bzw. bauliche Veränderungen lassen sich rückgängig machen bzw. verändern. Merkmale wie besondere Aufkleber, wo man evtl. Rückstände sehen könnte. Kratzer, Beulen etc..


----------



## ultra2 (12. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu mich nur wegen der Farbe draufgesetzt zu haben, um dann zu merken es passt und dann nach der Ausstattung zu schauen.
> Eventuell tausche ich den Lenker gegen meinen vom Spezialized, aber erstmal fahre ich es so.
> Grosses Manko: Die Beschriftung ist nicht in Comic sans MS



Zumindest die Farbe ist Comic. Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es richtig ist, ich sag trotzdem mal: Glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (12. Februar 2011)

Wow, Karin von Himmelblau auf Magenta ...

*Krass 


*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und super fahrt


----------



## soka70 (12. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Mädels ich habe gesündigt!*
> 
> Ein Einzelstück, daß niemand, der sie noch alle hat klaut




STIMMT!!!!!

Karin, ich glaub`s einfach nicht....  

Sehr mutig, nun fällst Du überall und immer auf  hoffe "es" ganz bald live mit Dir zu sehen...


----------



## Holzlarer (12. Februar 2011)

Hui....... aber bei der Farbe ganz wichtig: Keine T-Mobile Aufkleber Komisch, auf einmal wünsch ich mir ganz viel Regen und Schlamm aum AlpX  Nene, cooles Ding und passt zu dir und verloren gehst du uns bestimmt auch nicht!!!

Nur lass deinen Freund damit niemals alleine durch Köln fahren

VG Dirk


----------



## ChaosRaven (13. Februar 2011)

Na dann mal "Glückwunsch".. 
Bin ich ja mal gespannt, wie das live aussieht..


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Nur lass deinen Freund damit niemals alleine durch Köln fahren
> 
> VG Dirk


Er war beim Kauf dabei und hat mir zugeredet. Er findets auch genial.
Habe bei jedem Gang in den Keller Freude.
Muss nur noch ein wenig optimieren.
Ein anderer Sattel ist MUSS. Die erste Ausfahrt mit Frau L. war schmerzhaft.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Februar 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> und ich geh die Tage an dem Ding vorbei und frach mich, "wer kauft dat denn" nu weiss ich es. Freu mich auf die nächste tour



Nun weißt Du es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Ines- (13. Februar 2011)

Hi Karin!

Ich find dein Neues gut!

"Think pink"!

Viel Spaß damit und ich hoffe, Andreas und ich kommen bald mal in den Genuß, dein Radl live zu sehen.

LG Ines


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Februar 2011)

Wann gibt es denn jetzt eine Karin-stellt-ihr-Bike-vor-und-wälzt-es-im-Schlamm-Runde?
Svenni, tu doch mal was!


----------



## Kalinka (14. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn jetzt eine Karin-stellt-ihr-Bike-vor-und-wälzt-es-im-Schlamm-Runde?
> Svenni, tu doch mal was!


Garnicht, das ist bis zum Alpencross das *SchönWetterRad*. Da muss der Tsvenn schon eine Sonnenrunde anbieten. Aber erst muss ich das Winter/OP-Tief überwinden. Ich glaube schlechter war ich nie


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Wann gibt es denn jetzt eine Karin-stellt-ihr-Bike-vor-und-wälzt-es-im-Schlamm-Runde?
> Svenni, tu doch mal was!


Meinst du wenn ich "rufe" kommen alle mit  , aber man(n) könnte die Freitags-Frauenrunde dafür nutzen . 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Garnicht, das ist bis zum Alpencross das *SchönWetterRad*. Da muss der Tsvenn schon eine Sonnenrunde anbieten. Aber erst muss ich das Winter/OP-Tief überwinden. Ich glaube schlechter war ich nie


Sonnenrunden gibt es doch jetzt schon ...nur der Boden will da nicht so ganz mitspielen. 
Aber Karin das Rad wird auch dreckig werden und warte mal ab wenn der erste Kratzer drin ist 

Ja das mit der Form ist im Moment auch mein größtes Problem ..der Geist ist willig ..nur das Fleisch ist schwach


----------



## Kalinka (14. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Meinst du wenn ich "rufe" kommen alle mit  ...


Nicht alle, aber viele!


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...aber man(n) könnte die Freitags-Frauenrunde dafür nutzen .


Was ist das? Wer macht das? Wann und Wo?




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber Karin das Rad wird auch dreckig werden und warte mal ab wenn der erste Kratzer drin ist


Ja ich befürchte auch, habe aber eine große Rolle DC-fix klarsicht gekauft und angefangen abzukleben. 




Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja das mit der Form ist im Moment auch mein größtes Problem ..der Geist ist willig ..nur das Fleisch ist schwach


Jepp, packen wir es an!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nicht alle, aber viele!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ChaosRaven (14. Februar 2011)

Dann macht ihr mal! 
War heut bei H&S und bei Feld; irgendwie gibts kein Bike, das mir zusagt.. 

Tante Edith sagt:
Svenni, wie sind die bei Votec in Wenden? Das ist ja nicht soo weit..


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dann macht ihr mal!



Karin muss nur sagen dann kriegen wie eine "Reha" Tour schon auf die Beine gestellt 



ChaosRaven schrieb:


> War heut bei H&S und bei Feld; irgendwie gibts kein Bike, das mir zusagt..
> 
> Tante Edith sagt:
> Svenni, wie sind die bei Votec in Wenden? Das ist ja nicht soo weit..


Votec ...fahre eins und bis jetzt hält es ...aber die neuen gefallen mir nicht weil der Dämpfer im "Schussfeld" des Hinterradreifens liegt ..was ist mit Canyon 

P.S.
Was suchst du denn ? Schon in den Bikemarkt geschaut


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. Februar 2011)

Und wie ist das Personal im Votec-Werksverkauf?! 

Dachte an:
- V.SR oder
- V.SX

Jeweils etwas anders modifiziert.
Beim V.SR ist die Satteldingensstrebe zwischen Dämpfer und Reifen und beim V.SX ein Schutzblech. Der offen angreifbare Dämpfer war das V.SX vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## sun909 (15. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Mädels ich habe gesündigt!*
> ....



Hilfe,
es gibt wirklich Designer, die diese Farbe auf die Strasse bringen???? 

Führt doch bestimmt zu Massen-Auffahrunfällen, wenn du damit im Sommer unterwegs bist 

Dann mal viel Spaß, wir hauen dann jeden vom Rad, der mit so einem unterwegs bist, wenn du es nicht selber bist...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Und wie ist das Personal im Votec-Werksverkauf?!
> 
> Dachte an:
> - V.SR oder
> ...



Also Damals beim Tag der offenen Tür , fand ich die Berater OK . Aber ist natürlich auch ein stolzer Preis , wo bei mir das V.SX optisch besser gefällt


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. Februar 2011)

Werde da wohl die Tage mal vorbei schauen.


----------



## Kalinka (15. Februar 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> es gibt wirklich Designer, die diese Farbe auf die Strasse bringen????


Ja, und es gibt Mensch, der es kauft!


sun909 schrieb:


> Hilfe,
> Dann mal viel Spaß, wir hauen dann jeden vom Rad, der mit so einem unterwegs bist, wenn du es nicht selber bist...


Ja, das wäre nett. Es ist ein Einzelstück und wenn ich nicht draufsitze ist es geklaut! Ein echter Vorteil des Disigns.


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. Februar 2011)

So.. Ich fahr da mal morgen zu Votec..
Canyon hätte ich nix gegen das Strive EX 9.0, aber ich fand die Beratung dort beim letzten Mal eher suboptimal. Außerdem wirbt Votec mit der Möglichkeit für Testfahrten, bei Canyon heißt das Kreise drehen auf dem Parkplatz..


----------



## Loehr (15. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> So.. Ich fahr da mal morgen zu Votec..
> Canyon hätte ich nix gegen das Strive EX 9.0, aber ich fand die Beratung dort beim letzten Mal eher suboptimal. Außerdem wirbt Votec mit der Möglichkeit für Testfahrten, bei Canyon heißt das Kreise drehen auf dem Parkplatz..



Ruf besser mal vorher bei Votec an. Die sagen Dir dann direkt, ob Dein Wunschrad als Testrad zur Verfügung steht. 
Ansonsten habe ich mit den Jungs dort sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, auch wenn es schon ein paar Jahre her ist.


----------



## ChaosRaven (15. Februar 2011)

Gute Idee.. Aber da ich eh Urlaub habe und es nur ein knappes Stündchen ist, wäre das auch nicht so schlimm. Wollte eh erst einmal gucken und ggf. einen Termin wegen Fahrten machen.


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2011)

Mädels,
würde Samstag, eher früh, so ab 10:30-11:00 gerne eine höhenmeterfreie Reharunde drehen, mehr als Rhein und Sieg geht leider noch nicht.
Und/oder Sonntag nachmittags so ab 14:00.
Lissy, das kommt Dir auch entgegen, oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> würde Samstag, eher früh, so ab 10:30-11:00 gerne eine höhenmeterfreie Reharunde drehen, mehr als Rhein und Sieg geht leider noch nicht.
> Und/oder Sonntag nachmittags so ab 14:00.
> Lissy, das kommt Dir auch entgegen, oder?



...wie keine FreitagFrauenKarinWirWollenAlleDeinNeuesRadLiveSehenRunde


----------



## AnjaR (16. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...wie keine *FreitagFrauen*KarinWirWollenAlleDeinNeuesRadLiveSehen*Runde*


 
Die gibt's doch schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Die gibt's doch schon seit Monaten nicht mehr.



Dann wird es aber wieder Zeit


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. Februar 2011)

Hör auf zu baggern und sach mir lieber, wie ich das Bike konfiguriere..


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hör auf zu baggern und sach mir lieber, wie ich das Bike konfiguriere..



neidisch  ...so wie es dir gefällt und es dein Geldbeutel zulässt


----------



## soka70 (16. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> würde Samstag, eher früh, so ab 10:30-11:00 gerne eine höhenmeterfreie Reharunde drehen, mehr als Rhein und Sieg geht leider noch nicht.
> Und/oder Sonntag nachmittags so ab 14:00.
> Lissy, das kommt Dir auch entgegen, oder?




Als Nicht-Lissy kommt mir das auch sehr entgegen!


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> neidisch  ...so wie es dir gefällt und es dein Geldbeutel zulässt



Momentan frag ich mich nur ob Hammerschmidt oder was anderes..


----------



## Kalinka (16. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Als Nicht-Lissy kommt mir das auch sehr entgegen!


Ja, sehr gerne... aber dann müssen wir Dich zum Trainingsstand-Ausgleich mit Blei beschweren, oder Du ziehst uns ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Momentan frag ich mich nur ob Hammerschmidt oder was anderes..



Hmm Hammerschmidt würde mit zu teuer sein ...Als Kettenblattschutz natürlich super und schaltet sich auch "nett" aber mein Fall wäre es nicht, glaube ich zumindest


----------



## ChaosRaven (16. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmm Hammerschmidt würde mit zu teuer sein ...Als Kettenblattschutz natürlich super und schaltet sich auch "nett" aber mein Fall wäre es nicht, glaube ich zumindest



Das sind 55,-  mehr als ne komplette X.9-Schaltgruppe.
Doof ist halt die Übersetzung bei Flachstücken, aber dafür hab ich ein Hardtail, dass auf Asphalt eigentlich ganz gut vorwärts geht, aber das Schalten bei Belastung ist schon ne geile Sache...


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> würde Samstag, eher früh, so ab 10:30-11:00 gerne eine höhenmeterfreie Reharunde drehen, mehr als Rhein und Sieg geht leider noch nicht.
> Und/oder Sonntag nachmittags so ab 14:00.
> Lissy, das kommt Dir auch entgegen, oder?



Wunderbar - ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche - Chinaschiff?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Februar 2011)

Bisschen Fettburning täte mir auch ganz gut. Werds mal abklären, evtl. sind wir mit dabei.


----------



## Kalinka (17. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wunderbar - ich bin dabei. Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche - Chinaschiff?


Ja, gerne am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff? Und dann mal Rhein hoch eventuell bis zur Fähre meines Vertrauens und linke Rheinseite zurück?



Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Bisschen Fettburning täte mir auch ganz gut. Werds mal abklären, evtl. sind wir mit dabei.


Klar, aber ob das brennt, wenn ich das Tempo vorgebe...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, gerne am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr am Chinaschiff? Und dann mal Rhein hoch eventuell bis zur Fähre meines Vertrauens und linke Rheinseite zurück?



Fahrt ihr da mit oder ohne Stollenbereifung? Liegt noch Splitt oder ähnliches Winterstreumaterial?


----------



## soka70 (18. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr da mit oder ohne Stollenbereifung? Liegt noch Splitt oder ähnliches Winterstreumaterial?


 

Ich kann nur mit! 

Würde gerne zum Chinaschiff rollen (und Pünktchen sammeln), d.h. Abfahrt in Hennef um 10 Uhr, ca. 10.20 Sieburger Brücke und 10 min später Troisdorfer Brücke! Kommt ihr mit???


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. Februar 2011)

Wenn nichts geeigneteres Ansteht wäre es möglich. Warte nicht auf uns, falls wir nicht zum entsprechenden Zeitpunkt da sind.


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr da mit oder ohne Stollenbereifung? Liegt noch Splitt oder ähnliches Winterstreumaterial?



Ich fahre das *neue* mit Stollen, da ich heute nen neuen Sattel anschraube und den Lenker vom babyblauen. Dann wird das morgen die zweite Probefahrt. Lenkerumbau ohne Drehmomentschlüssel allerding, denke 8 NM sind etwas mehr wie handfest/handtight, oder?


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

@Karin:
Ich hätte einen Drehmomentschlüssel hier, wenn du brauchst.

@Svenni:
Votec V.SX ist bestellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> @Karin:
> Ich hätte einen Drehmomentschlüssel hier, wenn du brauchst.
> 
> @Svenni:
> Votec V.SX ist bestellt!


Wo ist *hier* genau?
Glückwunsch zum Neubike ;-)
Ganz mädchenhaft gefragt: Welche Farbe?


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

Hier wäre in Siegburg; wobei ich Samstag evtl. eh nach Bonn wollte..

Das Bike ist braun-metallic mit goldenem Hauptdekor und weißem Styledekor.





Was bei dem Bike Schwarz ist, musste dir in "fancy brown" (Metallic Lack) vorstellen; das Weiße ist in Gold Metallic und das Rote in weiß


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hier wäre in Siegburg; wobei ich Samstag evtl. eh nach Bonn wollte..
> 
> Das Bike ist braun-metallic mit goldenem Hauptdekor und weißem Styledekor.
> 
> ...


Baue heute um. Sollte ich Zweifel haben, melde ich mich.
Schönes Rad. Braun/rot ist Lissys neues auch, sieht gut aus.
Lieferzeit?


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

6-8 Wochen..
Aber dem Forum nach, könnte es auch mehr werden..


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Februar 2011)

Schönes Rädchen ...bin gespannt wie es in Echt ausssehen wird


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Hier wäre in Siegburg; wobei ich Samstag evtl. eh nach Bonn wollte..
> 
> Das Bike ist braun-metallic mit goldenem Hauptdekor und weißem Styledekor.
> 
> ...



Nettes Rädchen - Glückwunsch.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nettes Rädchen - Glückwunsch.


... und wann ist es bei dir so weit


----------



## ChaosRaven (18. Februar 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> 6-8 Wochen..
> Aber dem Forum nach, könnte es auch mehr werden..



Siehe oben


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich kann nur mit!
> 
> Würde gerne zum Chinaschiff rollen (und Pünktchen sammeln), d.h. Abfahrt in Hennef um 10 Uhr, ca. 10.20 Sieburger Brücke und 10 min später Troisdorfer Brücke! Kommt ihr mit???



Gut - hab meinen Schweinehund überredet. 10:20 Uhr Siegburger Brücke und dann aber ohne Umweg über Siegburg zurück. 
Möchte ja schließlich für 19:00 Uhr mich und meine Bude vorzeigbar machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (18. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Gut - hab meinen Schweinehund überredet. 10:20 Uhr Siegburger Brücke und dann aber ohne Umweg über Siegburg zurück.
> Möchte ja schließlich für 19:00 Uhr mich und meine Bude vorzeigbar machen




ok!!! werde da sein und auf dem Rückweg entdecken wir einen neuen Treffpunkt....

...bist doch immer vorzeigbar!!!!


----------



## ultra2 (18. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ... und wann ist es bei dir so weit



Bei mir? Habe doch gerade erst den Grad der Verachtung vom Cannondale aufs Liteville erhöht. Das muß jetzt erstmal reichen.


----------



## nickme (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo Karin,

wirklich ein schönes Bike, was dir auch gut steht  habe ich dich doch 12.2. damit am Chinaschiff in Beuel gesehen, als ich fix und fertig von einer Runde im Ennert mit meinem Crosser die Speisekarte studierte. 

Viele Grüsse

Nick


Kalinka schrieb:


> *Mädels ich habe gesündigt!*
> Wollte ich doch heute nach einen Cube-Carbonknaller schauen, der leider nicht zu meinem unproportionierten Leib passte.
> 
> Und da war es passiert: für 1300 ein Radon stage 120.
> ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2011)

nickme schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> 
> wirklich ein schönes Bike, was dir auch gut steht  habe ich dich doch 12.2. damit am Chinaschiff in Beuel gesehen, als ich fix und fertig von einer Runde im Ennert mit meinem Crosser die Speisekarte studierte.
> 
> ...



Also fällt das Rad schon auf ...je weiß es bald jeder ..das Rad fährt nur die Karin


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Februar 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei mir? Habe doch gerade erst den Grad der Verachtung vom Cannondale aufs Liteville erhöht. Das muß jetzt erstmal reichen.



Wir werden sehen


----------



## Kalinka (19. Februar 2011)

nickme schrieb:


> Hallo Karin,
> 
> wirklich ein schönes Bike, was dir auch gut steht  habe ich dich doch 12.2. damit am Chinaschiff in Beuel gesehen, als ich fix und fertig von einer Runde im Ennert mit meinem Crosser die Speisekarte studierte.
> 
> ...


Ja, das war wohl ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adamcd (21. Februar 2011)

Hey ein cooles bike wird mann ja richtig neidisch !!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"



Ich


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

coole Sache Micha! Ich vermute fast, das ist Neuland für Dich


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> coole Sache Micha! Ich vermute fast, das ist Neuland für Dich



Du müsstest mir allerdings sagen wie lange ab wann und wo ich hinkommen muss.

Grüsse Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

Ok, also ich hätte mal gesagt um 15 Uhr ab Sieglinde. Ich schick Dir gleich eine Wegbeschreibung per PN. Vorm dunkel werden wollte ich zurück sein. Und das ganze recht gedegen


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ok, also ich hätte mal gesagt um 15 Uhr ab Sieglinde. Ich schick Dir gleich eine Wegbeschreibung per PN. Vorm dunkel werden wollte ich zurück sein. Und das ganze recht gedegen



Ok das schaffen wir.


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"


----------



## soka70 (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"




Habe Konferenz, so was doofes!!! 

Könnte dafür Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag!!!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe Konferenz, so was doofes!!!
> 
> Könnte dafür Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag!!!


Leide gehts nur morgen, und ab Donnerstag und den Rest der Woche sind wir außer Landes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"



Spätschicht


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Ich wollte morgen nachmittag evtl. mal ein Ründchen an der Talsperre lang. Vielleicht mal bis Pinn und zurück oder sowas. Hat jemand Lust von Euch "Formaufbauambitionierten?"


Nein, muss ein Gerät reparieren und habe so spääät Feierabend. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe Konferenz, so was doofes!!!
> 
> Könnte dafür Mittwoch und/oder Donnerstag!!!



Wir machen bestimmt ein par nette Bilder


----------



## Kalinka (27. Februar 2011)

So, die Mädels gehen jetzt erstmal auf Karneval-Vermeidungs-Skiurlaub.
Danach sollten...eh müssen (wegen AlpenX) wir es auch schaffen, den FFT (*F*reitags*F*rauen*T*ermin) wieder zu beleben. Abwechselnd 7Gebirge und Sieglinde...
Zumindest die Damen Lehrerinnen und die Überstundenklopperinnen sind dabei, oder? 
Und auch die schichtleistenden Gastherren sind natürlich gerne gesehen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, die Mädels gehen jetzt erstmal auf Karneval-Vermeidungs-Skiurlaub.
> Danach sollten...eh müssen (wegen AlpenX) wir es auch schaffen, den FFT (*F*reitags*F*rauen*T*ermin) wieder zu beleben. Abwechselnd 7Gebirge und Sieglinde...
> Zumindest die Damen Lehrerinnen und die Überstundenklopperinnen sind dabei, oder?
> Und auch die schichtleistenden Gastherren sind natürlich gerne gesehen.



Da ich mich nicht zur Kategorie "Lehrerinnen" zähle, fühl ich mich mal als Klapperin angesprochen  stimmt ja auch, sitz an diesem strahlend schönen Sonntag im Büro. 

Aber Du hast recht - nach dem Skiurlaub müssen/wollen wir reinklotzen. Jetzt freuen wir uns aber erstmal auf die rasanten Downhills mit Lift-Uphills


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, die Mädels gehen jetzt erstmal auf Karneval-Vermeidungs-Skiurlaub.
> Danach sollten...eh müssen (wegen AlpenX) wir es auch schaffen, den FFT (*F*reitags*F*rauen*T*ermin) wieder zu beleben. Abwechselnd 7Gebirge und Sieglinde...
> Zumindest die Damen Lehrerinnen und die Überstundenklopperinnen sind dabei, oder?
> Und auch die schichtleistenden Gastherren sind natürlich gerne gesehen.



Dazu zähle ich mich mal ..sehr schön das der Freitagstreff wieder aktiviert wird Ich werde so oft wie möglich mitfahren..genau diese Motivation brauche ich


----------



## soka70 (27. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, die Mädels gehen jetzt erstmal auf Karneval-Vermeidungs-Skiurlaub.
> Danach sollten...eh müssen (wegen AlpenX) wir es auch schaffen, den FFT (*F*reitags*F*rauen*T*ermin) wieder zu beleben. Abwechselnd 7Gebirge und Sieglinde...
> Zumindest die Damen Lehrerinnen und die Überstundenklopperinnen sind dabei, oder?
> Und auch die schichtleistenden Gastherren sind natürlich gerne gesehen.



Natürlich!!!! Dann werden wir mal konkret:

Freitag, 04.03.2011: SKIFAHRN!!!!!!

Freitag, 11.03.2011: Sieglinde (Uhrzeit: 15 Uhr???)

Freitag, 18.03.2011: 7Gebirge...

Freue mich auf FFT!!!! (Freudiges Freitagsfahren Treffen )


----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Natürlich!!!! Dann werden wir mal konkret:


 Zack, festgenagelt!








soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 04.03.2011: SKIFAHRN!!!!!!










soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 11.03.2011: Sieglinde (Uhrzeit: 15 Uhr???)


 Ne, muss ja Anreisen...15:45 ist machbar.


soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 18.03.2011: 7Gebirge...


 Jepp, und da geht auch 15:30 schon.


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Zack, festgenagelt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will ja nicht rummoppern   .... aber:

11.03.   15:45      reist ihr dann von der Sieglinde direkt zum Bungertshof oder?

18:03.   15:30      pffff   ich versuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht rummoppern   .... aber:
> 11.03.   15:45      reist ihr dann von der Sieglinde direkt zum Bungertshof oder?


Ich hab bisher nur das Datum im Kalender stehen...Weder Uhrzeit noch Ort.
Sagen wir 19:30 Bungertshof...15:45+2 h Radfahren+15 min Duschen+10 trocknen+10 min Stylen... das ginge
Was sagt die Henneferin?
Sonst verschieben wir den Freitagstreff auf Samstag...da kann dann auch die Lissy.


----------



## soka70 (28. Februar 2011)

Hennef sagt:

Freitag, 11.03. 15.45 Uhr Biken (GA!), 19.30 Uhr Bungertshof (Energiezufuhr!)
Samstag, 12.03. Biken mit Lissy und Karin im 7Gebirge (die ersten HM!)

OK????


----------



## Kalinka (28. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hennef sagt:
> 
> Freitag, 11.03. 15.45 Uhr Biken (GA!), 19.30 Uhr Bungertshof (Energiezufuhr!)
> Samstag, 12.03. Biken mit Lissy und Karin im 7Gebirge (die ersten HM!)
> ...


Ok, Hennef.
Darf ich denn Donnerstag privateln? Mittwoch ist nämlich schon wieder Arbeit und danach geb ich zwei Kurse bis 19:30.
Freitag dann Arbeit, Biken, AlpenX-Besprechung.
Samstag biken und wenn ich Pech habe Wochenenddienst.
Gut, aber von nichts kommt nichts und die Alpen sind sehr hoch.
Gehen wirs an!


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Februar 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hennef sagt:
> 
> Freitag, 11.03. 15.45 Uhr Biken (GA!), 19.30 Uhr Bungertshof (Energiezufuhr!)
> Samstag, 12.03. Biken mit Lissy und Karin im 7Gebirge (die ersten HM!)
> ...



FAST 

Freitag, 11.03. ich radel mit dem Neuen zur Arbeit und zurück. 19:30 Uhr dann im Bungertshof

Samstag, 12.03. ich bahne mir mit der Bahn den Weg nach Hamburg - Montag komme ich dann wieder zurück 

Freitag, 18.03. mit vorarbeiten müsste ich es um 15:30 Uhr (geht auch 16:00 Uhr?) schaffen 

Mensch Mädels - puh Freizeitstress und Arbeitsstress  sacht mal, wie gleicht ihr das aus?


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hennef sagt:
> 
> Freitag, 11.03. 15.45 Uhr Biken (GA!), 19.30 Uhr Bungertshof (Energiezufuhr!)
> Samstag, 12.03. Biken mit Lissy und Karin im 7Gebirge (die ersten HM!)
> ...




*@Sonja*
Könnten wir Freitag 11.03. auf Donnerstag 10.03. 15:45 in Hennef bei Dir verschieben? Da Torsten Freitag frei hat und der Skiurlaub sooo lang war (und schön)!
Könnten wir Samstag so lassen?
Busreifen wird gerade gemacht und nach dem Gaspedal schauen wir Freitag selber.


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *@Sonja*
> Könnten wir Freitag 11.03. auf Donnerstag 10.03. 15:45 in Hennef bei Dir verschieben? Da Torsten Freitag frei hat und der Skiurlaub sooo lang war (und schön)!
> Könnten wir Samstag so lassen?
> Busreifen wird gerade gemacht und nach dem Gaspedal schauen wir Freitag selber.


 

Nee, kann Donnerstag nicht, habe abends Gäste und wollte was kochen! Dat würde mir zu stressig und ich bin noch so voller Ruhe und Gelassenheit.....

Dann düsen wir Samstag was durch die Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee, kann Donnerstag nicht, habe abends Gäste und wollte was kochen! Dat würde mir zu stressig und ich bin noch so voller Ruhe und Gelassenheit.....
> 
> Dann düsen wir Samstag was durch die Gegend!



Ok, dann mach ich Freitag die ersten Höhenmeter nach Dattenberg...und freu mich auf Samstag. Da bin ich auch ab 11:30 frei verfügbar bis abends.
Bis Freitagabend.
Bleib gelassen und guten Appetit


----------



## ultra2 (9. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee, kann Donnerstag nicht, habe abends Gäste und wollte was kochen! Dat würde mir zu stressig und ich bin noch so voller Ruhe und Gelassenheit.....
> 
> Dann düsen wir Samstag was durch die Gegend!



Wann wollt ihr den am Samstag ins 7GB? Und wie lange?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ihr alte und gebrechliche Männer mitnehmt.
Äh... und mich.


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr den am Samstag ins 7GB? Und wie lange?
> Ich gehe mal davon aus, das ihr alte und gebrechliche Männer mitnehmt.
> Äh... und mich.


Klar, aber wir können nur bergab...sind das Liften gewohnt.
@ Sonja
Eingang Nachtigallental? Uhrzeit? Stimm Dich bitte mit dem alten Kölner ab, ich kann ab 11:30 Uhr. Gerne aber auch etwas später.


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2011)

Die Damen wollten ein herrenfreies Gruppen-Foto aus ihrer Ski-Schneewelt; ihr Wunsch sei mir Posting-Befehl:





Natürlich wurde auch der _"Tag der Frau"_ standesgemäß gewürdigt! Die ausgetüftelte örtliche Infrastruktur erlaubt es der modernen Frau, sich überlegen zu fühlen. Der Mann darf dabei zu Füßen knieen:





Nachdem sich leider (zumindest öffentlich) kein Finisher für den "Weiberkessel-Triathlon" fand, konnte wenigstens das Ergebnis des "1. Fisser-Pisten-bergauf-Laufes mit Alpinski" fototechnisch festgehalten werden:





Es war mir ein Fest, Ladies !


----------



## Holzlarer (9. März 2011)

Aaaaaaahh ihr wart in Fiss-...  und durftet die Frommesabfahrt in der Sonne geniessen. Ihr seid schon ein gutes Stück weit Unverschämt! 
Mir hats da immer sehr gut gefallen, hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass

Bis Fr, VG Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. März 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Aaaaaaahh ihr wart in Fiss-...  und durftet die Frommesabfahrt in der Sonne geniessen. Ihr seid schon ein gutes Stück weit Unverschämt!
> Mir hats da immer sehr gut gefallen, hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass
> 
> Bis Fr, VG Dirk



 Nicht nur die Frommes - auch die Adler-, Kerbboden-, Allez-Non-Stop-.....etc. ... und alles bei schönstem Schnee, blauem Himmel, netten Mitreisenden, Ramazotti und Sonne satt !!!


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klar, aber wir können nur bergab...sind das Liften gewohnt.
> @ Sonja
> Eingang Nachtigallental? Uhrzeit? Stimm Dich bitte mit dem alten Kölner ab, ich kann ab 11:30 Uhr. Gerne aber auch etwas später.




12 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental!!!!

Sonst noch wer???? Ach, möchte gerne mal hoch zum Drachenfels und mir die Baustelle anschauen, sonst habe ich keine besonderen Wünsche!!!!


----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer????



Gerne 



> Ach, möchte gerne mal hoch zum Drachenfels und mir die Baustelle anschauen, sonst habe ich keine besonderen Wünsche!!!!



Kenne ich schon. Ich warte unten 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...möchte gerne mal hoch zum Drachenfels und mir die Baustelle anschauen...



Dank der ultrawertvollen Hinweise im Ratgeber eines älteren Kölner Herren







kann man sich das auch von daheim aus anschauen...


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

@ Eifeltier
Danke für die nette Berichterstattung über einen netten Skiurlaub mit netten Leuten bei nettem Wetterchen.



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Ihr seid schon ein gutes Stück weit Unverschämt!


So hat es uns das Leben gelehrt



Holzlarer schrieb:


> Mir hats da immer sehr gut gefallen, hoffe ihr hattet viel Spass


Jepp! Und nun ist der Winter gebührend verabschiedet und das  AlpenX-Training beginnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...kann man sich das auch von daheim aus anschauen...


Ja, aber das verbraucht weder Kalorien, noch kriegt frau davon Kondition.


----------



## Enrgy (10. März 2011)

Kondition wird tendenziell überbewertet. Hauptsache gute Urlaubsbilder für den KBU-Kalender  *wegduck*


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> kann man sich das auch von daheim aus anschauen...


...erledigt !!!


@Joscho:


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2011)

Melde auch mal unverbindlich mein Interesse an mit Euch am Samstag im 7GB eine Runde zu drehen. 
Geht aber Konditionell nur, wenn ich hier und da Sonja´s Unterstützung bekomme.
Also Sonja, es liegt an Dir


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> 12 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental!!!!
> 
> Sonst noch wer???? Ach, möchte gerne mal hoch zum Drachenfels und mir die Baustelle anschauen, sonst habe ich keine besonderen Wünsche!!!!



Samstag ???

Hmmm da würde ich auch interesse bekunden , wenn ich mitdarf  Kondi ist aber nicht die beste


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

Wie sieht es Freitag ( Frauenrunde ) aus ? 
15 Uhr


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Melde auch mal unverbindlich mein Interesse an mit Euch am Samstag im 7GB eine Runde zu drehen.
> Geht aber Konditionell nur, wenn ich hier und da Sonja´s Unterstützung bekomme.
> Also Sonja, es liegt an Dir


 

Kannst gerne auch verbindlich werden und meine Unterstützung sei dir sicher!!! Schön von dir zu lesen....

@Sven(ja): Freitag 15 Uhr kann ich , wo sollen wir uns treffen????


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kannst gerne auch verbindlich werden und meine Unterstützung sei dir sicher!!! Schön von dir zu lesen....
> 
> @Sven(ja): Freitag 15 Uhr kann ich , wo sollen wir uns treffen????



Dann würde ich sagen bekannter Treffpunkt ?


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Melde auch mal unverbindlich mein Interesse an mit Euch am Samstag im 7GB eine Runde zu drehen.
> Geht aber Konditionell nur, wenn ich hier und da Sonja´s Unterstützung bekomme.
> Also Sonja, es liegt an Dir



Udo, ich müßte schon wissen ob du mitkommst. Neben deinen immer so glänzenden Rädern sieht meins immer so schäbig aus. Würde es dann gegebenfalls noch putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Samstag ???
> 
> Hmmm da würde ich auch interesse bekunden , wenn ich mitdarf  Kondi ist aber nicht die beste



Jammer nicht, fahr mit.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Jammer nicht, fahr mit.



Jawohl ...Meister


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Jawohl ...Meister



Na, geht doch.


----------



## joscho (10. März 2011)

Wird ja richtig voll  Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo wir lang wollen?


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen bekannter Treffpunkt ?


 

OK! Somit werden wir die Freitag-Frauen-Runde wiederbeleben!

15 Uhr Sieglinde!


----------



## soka70 (10. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Wird ja richtig voll  Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo wir lang wollen?


 
KARIN!!!!????!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> KARIN!!!!????!!!!


Da wird doch die Gärtnerin zur Ziege gemacht...aber gut ich steck den Pistenplan ein. Wir werden die Lifte schon finden und ich werde mich bemühen, dass wir diesmal nicht die letzte Gondel verpassen und die finale Abfahrt zu Fuss erklimmen müssen.
Auch konditions- und orienterungslosen Herren aus dem K-Bn-SU-Großraum sind willkommen. Demokratisches Guiding mit Verfahrgarantie, is klar, ne!
Was ist mit dem Eifeltier?


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

Werbung für Tsvenn
Wie wäre es, Sonja?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Werbung für Tsvenn
> Wie wäre es, Sonja?


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Udo, ich müßte schon wissen ob du mitkommst. Neben deinen immer so glänzenden Rädern sieht meins immer so schäbig aus. Würde es dann gegebenfalls noch putzen.


 
Mist, wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte. Habe letzte Woche mühevoll mit Unterstützung des Herrn Kärcher den Monatealtenfestgepapptendreck runter gespült und festgestellt das ein weißes Bike wohl nie richtig sauber wird .
Also gib Dir nicht so viel Mühe beim putzen. 

Kleinen Tip noch am Rande: je weniger Dreck am Bike ist, umso weniger Gewicht musst Du mühevoll den Berg hinauf bringen


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> .....
> Kleinen Tip noch am Rande: je weniger Dreck am Bike ist, umso weniger Gewicht musst Du mühevoll den Berg hinauf bringen



Gut dann lass ich meins dreckig , damit ich eine Ausrede hab


----------



## Kalinka (10. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut dann lass ich meins dreckig , damit ich eine Ausrede hab


Sonnenbrillen nicht vergesssen...komme in Pink.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonnenbrillen nicht vergesssen...komme in Pink.


----------



## ultra2 (10. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> ...
> Kleinen Tip noch am Rande: je weniger Dreck am Bike ist, umso weniger Gewicht musst Du mühevoll den Berg hinauf bringen



Wobei das "Drecksgewicht" am Rad mein kleineres Problem ist.


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonnenbrillen nicht vergesssen...komme in Pink.


 
So richtig in Pink?


----------



## sibby08 (10. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wobei das "Drecksgewicht" am Rad mein kleineres Problem ist.


... Ich weiß wovon Du sprichst, schleppe auch mehr denn je mit mir herum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (11. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So richtig in Pink?



Aber sowas von Pink


----------



## sibby08 (11. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber sowas von Pink


 
Das hatte ich schon gesehen, meinte mehr Kleidungstechnisch auch ans Bike angepasst .


----------



## Kalinka (11. März 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Das hatte ich schon gesehen, meinte mehr Kleidungstechnisch auch ans Bike angepasst .


Da bin ich noch nicht pinkgerüstet...will ja, dass noch jemand mit mir fährt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. März 2011)

Bin für heute raus , habe mir eine dicke Erkältung eingefangen 

 
wünsche eich aber viel Spass und macht schöne Fotos


----------



## joscho (12. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus , habe mir eine dicke Erkältung eingefangen
> 
> 
> wünsche eich aber viel Spass und macht schöne Fotos



Schade. War schön die ein oder andere Nase wiederzusehen - da hätte Deine auch zu gepasst. Na ja, über traumhaftes Wetter und prima Trails brauche ich wohl nicht schreiben 

Du wolltest ja Bilder:





















Gute Besserung Sven 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## sibby08 (13. März 2011)

Hach war das schön gestern. Ihr glaubt gar nicht wie mir das gut getan hat nach der langen Zeit wieder mal eine Tour zu fahren mit so vielen netten Leuten . Es ging auch besser bei mir als ich dachte.
Ich las jetzt einfach mal Bilder sprechen. Anfangs hatte ich noch eine völlig falche Kamera Einstellung, aber auch damit sind Bilder entstanden die ihren Reiz haben (fotografisch betrachtet). Die Damen zuerst, schließlich war es ja eine Frauenrunde 






















Hier sieht man mal gut wie die Speichen sich verbiegen wenn man den Bremsanker wirft.





Unser Guide





Wingover in Action





Alle Mann (Frau) zusammen





Der Abschluss:





Weitere Bilder gibbet hier in meinem Album

Ich denke das ein oder andere Foto ist durchaus KBU-Kalender würdig. Macht mal Vorschläge.


----------



## ultra2 (13. März 2011)

Ja, schön wars. Habe leider nicht so schöne Bilder wie der Udo.


----------



## sibby08 (13. März 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ja, schön wars. Habe leider nicht so schöne Bilder wie der Udo.


 
Dafür hast Du mich aber schön getroffen . Kann ich das in voller Auflösung haben 

@all: Habe eben noch ein paar Bilder in das Online Album nachgeladen.


----------



## Kalinka (14. März 2011)

Danke an die Mitfahrer und die Fotografen. Sehr, sehr schöne Bilder, Sibby. Und es hat Spaß gemacht...meistens...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (17. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand lust am 19.03. in Bad Münstereifel zu biken? Wir fahren tour Nummer 10 (68 km mit ca. 1400 hm). 

Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt. 

Wäre klasse wenn sich noch jemand anschließt. 

Ciao 

Verena


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. März 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die schönen Fotos .
Meiner Erkältung geht es besser war gestern auf eine kurz Runde drehen. 
Aber weg ist die noch nicht , und da ich letzten Freitag sehr schnell meine Grenzen gesehen habe , muss ich noch was üben um meine Form Kurve zu verbessern. 

*Sonja* ist bin deshalb morgen NICHT am Start !!!


----------



## Kalinka (17. März 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand lust am 19.03. in Bad Münstereifel zu biken? Wir fahren tour Nummer 10 (68 km mit ca. 1400 hm).
> 
> ...


Samstag kann ich nicht. Viel Spaß.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. März 2011)

Hier noch die Bilder von der "ersten" Freitag-Frauen-Runde


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2011)

Die Damen,
Sonntag möchte ich mich gerne im 7Gebirge wieder kaputtfahren (500 HM++)
Die Alpen rücken jeden Tag näher, gelle!!!
Jemand mit dabei?
So ab um gegen ca 12:00 Uhr.


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die Damen,
> Sonntag möchte ich mich gerne im 7Gebirge wieder kaputtfahren (500 HM++)
> Die Alpen rücken jeden Tag näher, gelle!!!
> Jemand mit dabei?
> So ab um gegen ca 12:00 Uhr.



ICH   Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coffee_to_go_w (19. März 2011)

hast du denn an ne bestimmt tour gedacht? wäre evt. mit dabei (gesetzt dem fall ich kann nach den 100km heute noch aufs rad steigen).


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2011)

coffee_to_go_w schrieb:


> hast du denn an ne bestimmt tour gedacht? wäre evt. mit dabei (gesetzt dem fall ich kann nach den 100km heute noch aufs rad steigen).


Morgen,
 nein ich denke nie an eine bestimmte Tour...finde ich eh nicht 
Ich schicke Dir eine PM mit meiner Nummer, dann kannst Du Dich melden, wenn Du fahren möchtest.


----------



## Kalinka (20. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Morgen,
> nein ich denke nie an eine bestimmte Tour...finde ich eh nicht
> Ich schicke Dir eine PM mit meiner Nummer, dann kannst Du Dich melden, wenn Du fahren möchtest.


13:00 Uhr Nachtigallental. 500  HM sind planlos geplant.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. März 2011)

Ein bisschen Werbung für die Damenrunden vom vergangenem Wochenende.

Samstag an der Agger und Heide, incl. 1. Eiscafe Besuch 









Sonntag im 7Gebirge


----------



## Kalinka (26. März 2011)

Mädels, heute mache ich in Hund, Steuer, Radpflege, Wohnung und vor allem Reha. Die kam Dank Dirk gerstern zu kurz...naja ER hat sich wohl erholt.  Obwohl es eine wirklich schöne Tour war...bin platt. Für kurze Feierabendrunden mit 700 HM bin ich noch nicht fit genug.


----------



## soka70 (29. März 2011)

FREITAG???? Geht was und falls ja, wer?


Vorschlag:
15 bis 16 Uhr Sieglinde Treffen, 2,5 Std. rollen....


----------



## sibby08 (29. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> FREITAG???? Geht was und falls ja, wer?
> 
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 15 bis 16 Uhr Sieglinde Treffen, 2,5 Std. rollen....


 
An Deinem Beitrag sehe ich das Du gut oben angekommen bist. War schon witzig, dass sich heute morgen unsere Arbeitswege gekreutzt haben .

Schade das ihr nicht letzten Freitag gefahren seid, da hatte ich noch Urlaub und gekonnt .


----------



## Kalinka (29. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> FREITAG???? Geht was und falls ja, wer?
> 
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 15 bis 16 Uhr Sieglinde Treffen, 2,5 Std. rollen....


*Freitag!!* Ja, ich, 16:00 Sieglinde (mein Stundenkonto macht schlapp)


----------



## Kalinka (29. März 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> FREITAG???? Geht was und falls ja, wer?
> 
> 
> Vorschlag:
> 15 bis 16 Uhr Sieglinde Treffen, 2,5 Std. rollen....


*Freitag!!* Ja, ich, 16:00 Sieglinde (mein Stundenkonto macht schlapp)


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2011)

Sonntag, 03. April 2011, findet die 9. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel statt.
Lust Mädels? 
Ich würde auch das Transportomobil machen für max. 4 MitfahrerInnen mit bikes.
*http://www.rsf-brohltal.de*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (31. März 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonntag, 03. April 2011, findet die 9. Auflage der Rhodius-Brohltal-CTF in Wehr/Eifel statt.
> Lust Mädels?
> Ich würde auch das Transportomobil machen für max. 4 MitfahrerInnen mit bikes.
> *http://www.rsf-brohltal.de*



Um wieviel Uhr möchtest Du denn los?


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr möchtest Du denn los?


Wenn, dann früh: 07:00 bei mir, weil Torsten Frühdienst hat...
Oder alternativ Sonntag früh (10:00) im 7Gebirge.


----------



## Kalinka (1. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Freitag!!* Ja, ich, 16:00 Sieglinde (mein Stundenkonto macht schlapp)



Es bleibt dabei! Bis gleich.


----------



## Kalinka (5. April 2011)

Freitag?? 15:30 Sieglinde?


----------



## soka70 (5. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag?? 15:30 Sieglinde?


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2011)

Hallo Sonja und Lissy,

wollte heute Abend nicht unhöflich sein, einfach so an euch vorbei zu düsen, aber

a)wollte ich dann doch endlich mal nach hause
und
b)habe ich mir ein kleines Rennen mit so nem Typen geliefert , aber
der war nachher verdammt schnell, sodaß ich abreißen lassen musste.

Schönen Abend euch
Grüße Barbara


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja und Lissy,
> 
> wollte heute Abend nicht unhöflich sein, einfach so an euch vorbei zu düsen, aber
> 
> ...



Ja, ja - wenn der Stall ruft  
aber wir werden sicher bald mal gemeinsam fahren


----------



## soka70 (7. April 2011)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja und Lissy,
> 
> 
> b)habe ich mir ein kleines Rennen mit so nem Typen geliefert , aber
> ...



... und ich dachte, Du würdest ihn jagen!!!  

Übrigens, kleine Änderung der aktuellen FreitagFrauenRunde:

Treffpunkt: 16 Uhr China Schiff in Bonn Beuel (Rhein-Roll-Runde!)


----------



## adamcd (8. April 2011)

hallo Mäddels,
bin der Claus, komme aus Frechen arbeite allerdings in Bonn und hätte schon mal lust ne runde auf dem Bike mit euch zu drehen  wann dreht ihr denn immer eine runde durch den forst  und besteht überhaupt die möglichkeit als nicht weibchen na ihr wisst schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2011)

adamcd schrieb:


> hallo Mäddels,
> bin der Claus, komme aus Frechen arbeite allerdings in Bonn und hätte schon mal lust ne runde auf dem Bike mit euch zu drehen  wann dreht ihr denn immer eine runde durch den forst  und besteht überhaupt die möglichkeit als nicht weibchen na ihr wisst schon


Hallo Claus, wir biken immer Freitags, ab Sieglinde/Hennef oder im 7Gebirge so ab 15-16Uhr. Heute GrundlagenausdaueralpenXtrainingsvorbereitungsrheinrollrunde = flach.
Nachzulesen immer hier, nie im LMB. Männer haben sich auch schon hingetraut...es gibt sogar Wiederholungstäter.
Spontan auch im 7Gebirgs-fred am WE.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ..es gibt sogar *Wiederholungstäter*.
> Spontan auch im 7Gebirgs-fred am WE.



Stimmt


----------



## adamcd (8. April 2011)

Hallo Karin,
vielen dank für prompte antwort und was schreibt sonja treffpunkt bonn beuel
bin ein wenig neidisch so ein  super wetter und kann leider nich mit ( habe mein bike und Klamatten zu hause  würde von der zeit nich reichen 
wenns gut läuft werde ich übrigens auch zum wiederholungstäter wünsche euch nachher vie spass  in gedanken bin ich bei euch  !!!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Stimmt


Ja, der Svenn war damals auch mal dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, der Svenn war damals auch mal dabei.



..ja ja  die guten alten Zeiten .....müssen wir wieder aufleben lassen. Nächste Woche vielleicht ?


----------



## JensJ (8. April 2011)

adamcd schrieb:


> hallo Mäddels,
> bin der Claus, komme aus Frechen arbeite allerdings in Bonn und hätte schon mal lust ne runde auf dem Bike mit euch zu drehen  wann dreht ihr denn immer eine runde durch den forst  und besteht überhaupt die möglichkeit als nicht weibchen na ihr wisst schon



Das gleiche wollte ich auch fragen.
Wohne zwar in Bonn, hab das MTB aber noch nicht lange und meine Fitness ist momentan auch noch nicht sooooo super, daher würde ich ein gemütliches Ründchen mit euch vorziehen.
Es sei denn ihr gebt nur Vollgas und seit schlimmer wie die Jungs Gruppe.



Sieglinde, ich glaub da war ich schon 1x  Muss ich nochmal suchen wenn das der Treffpunkt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (8. April 2011)

JensJ schrieb:


> ...und seit schlimmer wie die Jungs Gruppe.



Schlimmer als Jungs sind sie auf alle Fälle. Und in allen Belangen.


----------



## soka70 (8. April 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als Jungs sind sie auf alle Fälle. Und in allen Belangen.




Nicht zu Jedem


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. April 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schlimmer als Jungs sind sie auf alle Fälle. Und in allen Belangen.
> 
> 
> > mmmh - kommt auf die Jungs an ;-)


----------



## JensJ (9. April 2011)

Ich seh schon 
Wenn hier das nächste mal n Termin steht an dem ich kann, bin ich da!
Dann werd ich sehen ob ich Glück habe und sie nicht schlimmer sind


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. April 2011)

Morgen eine Runde im 7Gebirge? Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf Langsam + Leicht-Mittel?


----------



## JensJ (9. April 2011)

*grummel* hab mich in FFM verabredet.
Aber das wird noch was werden, versprochen.


----------



## adamcd (11. April 2011)

Hallo lissy,

schade leider erst heute gelesen sonst hätten wir gestern eine schöne gemütliche tour machen können !!!!

lg    Claus


----------



## Kalinka (14. April 2011)

Sonnenscheinchen,
sind am Freitag schwach besetzt und ich werde nicht früh rauskommen...
Da musst Du mit dem Stefan alleine fahren.
Samstag bin ich mit Gesine auf Dünnen Reifen und Sonntag wandern.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2011)

Verdammt .. ich will doch mal dein Rädchen in Natura erleben  . 

Sonja 15 Uhr morgen Sieglinde ????


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonnenscheinchen,
> sind am Freitag schwach besetzt und ich werde nicht früh rauskommen...
> Da musst Du mit dem Stefan alleine fahren.
> Samstag bin ich mit Gesine auf Dünnen Reifen und Sonntag wandern.



Was heißt denn bei Dir Freitag spät Feierabend? Vielleicht verträgt sich das ja mit meinem früh Feierabend  und wir drehen gemeinsam eine kleine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (14. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Verdammt .. ich will doch mal dein Rädchen in Natura erleben  .
> 
> Sonja 15 Uhr morgen Sieglinde ????


 
Kann frühestens um 16 Uhr, Lissy wann wäre denn für dich früher Freitag Feierabend?? Wir können uns auch gerne was später treffen... Sven, welche Schicht?


----------



## Kalinka (14. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bei Dir Freitag spät Feierabend? Vielleicht verträgt sich das ja mit meinem früh Feierabend  und wir drehen gemeinsam eine kleine Runde?


*Keine Ahnung!* Gegen um ca ungefähr gegen 17:00 Uhr Ich denke ich werde mich, wenn es soweit ist auf den Dackelschneider schmeißen und den Dattenberg über Trainingsschleife erklimmen.
Was macht eigentlich Dein Umbau?
Und was macht Sonjas Fitnessbike?


----------



## soka70 (14. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und was macht Sonjas Fitnessbike?


 
habe nächsten Dienstag nen Termin für Farbe und so.....


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2011)

Bitte bitte eine Farbe, die keinen Augenkrebs erzeugt  !!!

Hoffe, es wird würdig mit Ramazotti getauft? Wäre ja eigentlich eine passende Farbkombi, kann einer von deinen Jungs doch mal ein wenig airbrushen...

DANN wäre das Radel einzigartig.

Viel Spass


----------



## Freckles (14. April 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hoffe, es wird würdig mit Ramazotti getauft?



Apropos Rad taufen  ... tun wir das heute abend auch?

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kann frühestens um 16 Uhr, Lissy wann wäre denn für dich früher Freitag Feierabend?? Wir können uns auch gerne was später treffen... Sven, welche Schicht?



Ich habe Frühschicht , daher ginge es auch was später , wenn es nicht zu lange ist ?


----------



## soka70 (14. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich habe Frühschicht , daher ginge es auch was später , wenn es nicht zu lange ist ?


 

Lass uns mal auf Lissys Antwort warten, zu spät wird das eher nicht!

@Carsten: Ramazzotti-rot hatte ich ja schon, nee tendiere zu matt schwarz oder matt anthrazit, eine farbenfrohe reicht!!!!


----------



## sun909 (14. April 2011)

Freckles schrieb:


> Apropos Rad taufen  ... tun wir das heute abend auch?
> 
> Bis später,
> Angela



Nein, s. Mail.


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Keine Ahnung!* Gegen um ca ungefähr gegen 17:00 Uhr Ich denke ich werde mich, wenn es soweit ist auf den Dackelschneider schmeißen und den Dattenberg über Trainingsschleife erklimmen.
> Was macht eigentlich Dein Umbau?
> Und was macht Sonjas Fitnessbike?



16:30 - 17:00 Uhr könnte ich vielleicht startklar sein, falls mir mein Chef keinen Strich durch meine Rechnung macht 
Umbau - nein nichts. Hab das Rädchen wieder zurück gebracht. Klaus meint, das lohnt nicht, da noch viel Geld reinzustecken. 



soka70 schrieb:


> Lass uns mal auf Lissys Antwort warten, zu spät wird das eher nicht!
> 
> @Carsten: Ramazzotti-rot hatte ich ja schon, nee tendiere zu matt schwarz oder matt anthrazit, eine farbenfrohe reicht!!!!



Passt die Uhrzeit?

Ramazzotti - erinnert mich irgendwie an Urlaub mit Sonja  ... hab schon ein Fläschchen besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 16:30 - 17:00 Uhr könnte ich vielleicht startklar sein.....
> Passt die Uhrzeit?



Das wird mir dann abends zu spät muss ja Sa wieder auf die Arbeit . Daher werde ich früher ne runde fahren . Wünsche euch viel Spass


----------



## Neuling68 (15. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich bin seit langer Zeit mal wieder im Forum.
Ich komme von der westlichen Seite Bonn`s (Alfter-Oedekoven) und möchte sehr gerne mal mit euch mitfahren.
Allerdings schaffe ich moment nicht die Uhrzeit, die ihr immer so ausmacht. Muss bis 16.30 h arbeiten und dann noch auf die andere Rheinseite zu kommen, wird einfach zu spät. Aber den Kurs, den ich da gebe, geht nur bis Anfang Juni. Danach hätte ich auch mal Zeit, wenn ihr noch eine Neuling aufnehmt?;-))
Bin noch nicht so geübt im MTB, fahre im Moment mehr Rennrad. Ist einfach ein Zeitproblem...
Grüsse aus dem Vorgebirge!
Alex


----------



## AnjaR (15. April 2011)

Hi Alex,
meld Dich einfach mal, wenn Du früher los kannst. Können dann gerne mal zusammen fahren.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2011)

Wie auch diese Freitag gefahren


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie auch diese Freitag gefahren


Also die Damen sind aushäusig und Freitag ist der einzige Tag den frei habe und so werde ich eher wandern mit Torsten.
Sa/So/Mo arbeite ich vormittags und wäre so einen Nachmittag sicher auf dem MTB.
Eher nicht Montag, da ich da skaten möchte...


----------



## JensJ (19. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Eher nicht Montag, da ich da skaten möchte...



Ist zwar Offtopic  aber gibts hier in Bonn n Skatertreff?
Sowas suche ich nämlich auch noch, habe aber nie was gefunden.
Nur letztens in den Rheinauen ne große Truppe gesehen an nem Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2011)

JensJ schrieb:


> Ist zwar Offtopic  aber gibts hier in Bonn n Skatertreff?
> Sowas suche ich nämlich auch noch, habe aber nie was gefunden.
> Nur letztens in den Rheinauen ne große Truppe gesehen an nem Montag.


Wir vielleicht... 
Montags ab 17:30 skate ich mit den Postlern (Betriebsportgruppe)...habe allerdings eine Nichtpostlerausnahmegenehmigung.


----------



## die Steff (19. April 2011)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und Suche einerseits ne Möglichkeit sich hier mal ein gescheites Bike auszuleihen und natürlich wenn möglich jemand der sich ein bisschen auskennt. Bin jetzt in Königswinter/Ittenbach gestrandet.

Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen, die Gegend reizt so zum fahren ;-)


----------



## Kalinka (19. April 2011)

die Steff schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und Suche einerseits ne Möglichkeit sich hier mal ein gescheites Bike auszuleihen und natürlich wenn möglich jemand der sich ein bisschen auskennt. Bin jetzt in Königswinter/Ittenbach gestrandet.
> 
> Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen, die Gegend reizt so zum fahren ;-)


Willkommen.
Im 7Gebirgsforum findest Du immer jemanden zum fahren in der Gegend.
Bike-Verleih für MTB...hab ich keine Ahnung, obs das hier gibt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also die Damen sind aushäusig und Freitag ist der einzige Tag den frei habe und so werde ich eher wandern mit Torsten.
> Sa/So/Mo arbeite ich vormittags und wäre so einen Nachmittag sicher auf dem MTB.
> Eher nicht Montag, da ich da skaten möchte...



Hmmm wann ist denn Nachmittag ? 

Bin am überlegen ob ich am Sonntag ne Tour ausschreiben soll ? Siehe Forum WH


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. April 2011)

die Steff schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin neu hier in der Gegend und Suche einerseits ne Möglichkeit sich hier mal ein gescheites Bike auszuleihen und natürlich wenn möglich jemand der sich ein bisschen auskennt. Bin jetzt in Königswinter/Ittenbach gestrandet.
> 
> Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen, die Gegend reizt so zum fahren ;-)



Hi Steff,

versuch es mal bei Velo-City in Bonn und vielleicht auch bei Hübel in Bonn-Oberkassel. 
Die "Mädels" vom Frauentreff treiben sich in den Wäldern von Hennef bis Dattenberg rum. Einfach immer hier oder im Tourentreff Siebengebirge reinschauen oder beim Dienstags-Treff (die aber auch Mo, Mi, Do, Fr, Sa + So  fahren)


----------



## elfencross (19. April 2011)

wann und wo started denn eure nächste tour?würde mich gerne anhängen,bin aber nach ostern wohl erst mittwoch wieder in köln..


----------



## JensJ (21. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir vielleicht...
> Montags ab 17:30 skate ich mit den Postlern (Betriebsportgruppe)...habe allerdings eine Nichtpostlerausnahmegenehmigung.



Hmm ... dann wart ihr das.
Kannst du mir verraten wie man an so ne Ausnahmegenehmigung kommt? 
Weil Montags um die Zeit hätte ich zeit.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. April 2011)

JensJ schrieb:


> ...Kannst du mir verraten wie man an so ne Ausnahmegenehmigung kommt? ...


 
Voraussetzungen (nicht abschließend): Weiblich, gutaussehend, rhetorisch gewandt, Beherrschung der um-den-kleinen-Finger-Wickel-Technik... so das Übliche halt .


----------



## -Ines- (22. April 2011)

Wir überlegen, im Verlauf des frühen Abends von Troisdorf zur Sieglinde zu radeln und dort ein wenig zu versacken. Mag jemand von Euch mitklönen?


----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Voraussetzungen (nicht abschließend): Weiblich, gutaussehend, rhetorisch gewandt, Beherrschung der um-den-kleinen-Finger-Wickel-Technik... so das Übliche halt .


Na, danke, Eifeltier....hab ich je versucht Dich um den Finger zu wickeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (22. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na, danke, Eifeltier....hab ich je versucht Dich um den Finger zu wickeln...


 
Niemals nicht! Da gab es nur klar abgefasste Statements! Allerdings war die in meinem Post zitierte Anfrage von JensJ als auch meine Antwort darauf allgemeiner Art und bezog sich nachlesbar auf keine Einzelperson. Wobei ich "um-den-kleinen-Finger-wickeln" auch nicht als negativ empfinde, sondern mit "bezirrzen" übersetzen würde. Es mag natürlich - mir unbekannte - andere Interpretationen geben, zumal ich Fettnäpfchen auch gerne und gewissentlich übersehe .

Wie auch immer: Den Schuh, den ich verloren habe, hat sich tatsächlich jemand angezogen. Mea culpa! Wobei ich dann aber auch davon ausgehe, dass er komplett angezogen wurde und die übrigen von mir genannten drei Kriterien wenn auch nicht kommentiert, aber dennoch verinnerlicht wurden. Und auch hier, wie im letzten Post, zum Abschluss ein Smiley: .


----------



## JensJ (22. April 2011)

Dann fang ich mit dem Smiley an 

Bis auf "weiblich" sehe ich keine probleme was die kriterien angeht  
Wenn du darauf bestehst werde ich alles geben um dich um den kleinen Finger zu wickeln. 
Könnte allerdings peinlich werden....für wen sehen wir dann


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Niemals nicht! Da gab es nur klar abgefasste Statements! Allerdings war die in meinem Post zitierte Anfrage von JensJ als auch meine Antwort darauf allgemeiner Art und bezog sich nachlesbar auf keine Einzelperson. Wobei ich "um-den-kleinen-Finger-wickeln" auch nicht als negativ empfinde, sondern mit "bezirrzen" übersetzen würde. Es mag natürlich - mir unbekannte - andere Interpretationen geben, zumal ich Fettnäpfchen auch gerne und gewissentlich übersehe .
> 
> Wie auch immer: Den Schuh, den ich verloren habe, hat sich tatsächlich jemand angezogen. Mea culpa! Wobei ich dann aber auch davon ausgehe, dass er komplett angezogen wurde und die übrigen von mir genannten drei Kriterien wenn auch nicht kommentiert, aber dennoch verinnerlicht wurden. Und auch hier, wie im letzten Post, zum Abschluss ein Smiley: .


@Helmut: Bin überfordert...der Schuh ist zu groß...hast sicher recht...ich geh jetzt wieder gewässern...das behersche ich besser als eifelwolfen
 @JensJ: ich kann mal fragen, wegen des Skatens.


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2011)

Sind die Damen Freitag wieder im Lande?
Wer mag am Freitag?
Vielleicht ein Paar HM im 7Gebirge mit/für die AlpenXer...Helmut? Dirk? ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sind die Damen Freitag wieder im Lande?
> Wer mag am Freitag?
> Vielleicht ein Paar HM im 7Gebirge mit/für die AlpenXer...Helmut? Dirk? ...



Wie wäre da denn die Uhrzeit und wie lange würde das gehen ? 
Könnte ab 13 Uhr bis 16 Uhr ? und Gelände Easy


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sind die Damen Freitag wieder im Lande?
> Wer mag am Freitag?
> Vielleicht ein Paar HM im 7Gebirge mit/für die AlpenXer...Helmut? Dirk? ...



Ja, sind Sie   und meiner Eine muß morgen wieder arbeiten. Also ich kann frühestens um 17:00 Uhr. Wie ist es am Wochenende?


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ja, sind Sie   und meiner Eine muß morgen wieder arbeiten. Also ich kann frühestens um 17:00 Uhr. *Wie ist es am Wochenende*?



hmmm kann nur am Nachmittag ( Nachtschicht ) Zeitraum ca. 15-18 Uhr


----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie wäre da denn die Uhrzeit und wie lange würde das gehen ?
> Könnte ab 13 Uhr bis 16 Uhr ? und Gelände Easy



16:00 Uhr ist gut. Gelände?...ich kann doch nur eine Runde auswendig
Es sei den die Co-Guidöse Stefanie ist dabei.


----------



## soka70 (27. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr ist gut. Gelände?...ich kann doch nur eine Runde auswendig
> Es sei den die Co-Guidöse Stefanie ist dabei.



Co-Guidöse Stephanie weilt auf Malle, ich könnte aber auch!!!! 

Uhrzeit ist mir wurscht, ich habe Zeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 16:00 Uhr ist gut. Gelände?...ich kann doch nur eine Runde auswendig
> Es sei den die Co-Guidöse Stefanie ist dabei.



ne ne nicht *AB *16:00 Uhr sondern *BIS *16:00 Uhr 

oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ne ne nicht *AB *16:00 Uhr sondern *BIS *16:00 Uhr
> 
> oder habe ich das jetzt falsch verstanden


Jepp, hast Du...
Nicht nur das rote Rücklicht muss arbeiten, ich auch. Und ich muss ja von Honnef noch anreisen. 
Ich kann erst ab 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Ists recht Frau Lehrerinindenferien?
Oder möchtest Du mit dem Rad ins 7Gebirge anreisen, weils gerade so gut läuft?


----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ja, sind Sie   und meiner Eine muß morgen wieder arbeiten. Also ich kann frühestens um 17:00 Uhr. Wie ist es am Wochenende?


Ist nicht so, daß ich Lottomillionärin bin, gelle! Ich arbeite auch.
Am WE gerne 1000HM, aber lass uns mal telfonieren.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, hast Du...
> Nicht nur das rote Rücklicht muss arbeiten, ich auch. Und ich muss ja von Honnef noch anreisen.
> Ich kann erst ab 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
> Ists recht Frau Lehrerinindenferien?
> Oder möchtest Du mit dem Rad ins 7Gebirge anreisen, weils gerade so gut läuft?



Bahnhof 

Ich kann von 13-16 Uhr Rad fahren ...da du bis 16 Uhr Arbeiten musst , wird das dann wohl nichts ....


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bahnhof
> 
> Ich kann von 13-16 Uhr Rad fahren ...da du bis 16 Uhr Arbeiten musst , wird das dann wohl nichts ....


Eher nicht!
Oder Sonja fährt mit Dir von 13-16 uind ab 16 fährt sie mit mir


----------



## soka70 (28. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, hast Du...
> Nicht nur das rote Rücklicht muss arbeiten, ich auch. Und ich muss ja von Honnef noch anreisen.
> Ich kann erst ab 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
> Ists recht Frau Lehrerinindenferien?
> Oder möchtest Du mit dem Rad ins 7Gebirge anreisen, weils gerade so gut läuft?




Kompromiss:
Wir treffen uns um 17 Uhr bei Lissy vor der Haustüre, so kann sie mit und wir überlegen, ob`s in die 7 Berge oder Richtung Sieglinde geht..... 

Sven: wird wieder mal Zeit!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kompromiss:
> Wir treffen uns um 17 Uhr bei Lissy vor der Haustüre, so kann sie mit und wir überlegen, ob`s in die 7 Berge oder Richtung Sieglinde geht.....
> 
> *Sven: wird wieder mal Zeit!!! *



Das nächste Wochenende sieht da schon besser aus


----------



## Holzlarer (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, mensch als ob ihr mit der zeitabstimmung nicht schon probleme genug habt, komm ich jetzt noch dazu. aber ums zu vereinfachen , morgen hab ich keine zeit   Aber am sa will ich zwischen 10-14(15) ne lockere 7gb-runde fahren (1000hm... ), vieleicht passts ja..   

ansonsten viel spass am we und freu mich auf die nächste tour mit euch

gruß Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, mensch als ob ihr mit der zeitabstimmung nicht schon probleme genug habt, komm ich jetzt noch dazu. aber ums zu vereinfachen , morgen hab ich keine zeit   Aber am sa will ich zwischen 10-14(15) ne lockere 7gb-runde fahren (1000hm... ), vieleicht passts ja..
> 
> ansonsten viel spass am we und freu mich auf die nächste tour mit euch
> 
> gruß Dirk


Also. das ist genau meine Zeit am Sa. Wenn Du die Frau mit den schweren Beinen mit nimmst, bin ich gerne dabei. Startpunkt?


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kompromiss:
> Wir treffen uns um 17 Uhr bei Lissy vor der Haustüre, so kann sie mit und wir überlegen, ob`s in die 7 Berge oder Richtung Sieglinde geht.....
> 
> Sven: wird wieder mal Zeit!!!


Ja gut, dann 17:00 im Lissyland. Meine Beine sind soooo schwer, brauch gleich Tritte und Motivation bitte.


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja gut, dann 17:00 im Lissyland. Meine Beine sind soooo schwer, brauch gleich Tritte und Motivation bitte.



Na SUBÄR - guckt frau mal einen Tag nicht rein .... 17:00 Uhr bei mir wird seeehr eng. Ich bringe nach der Arbeit mein Rad in Inspektion. Habe zwar noch mein 2Rad, aber zeitlich wird das eng  Sollen wir smsen?


----------



## Holzlarer (29. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also. das ist genau meine Zeit am Sa. Wenn Du die Frau mit den schweren Beinen mit nimmst, bin ich gerne dabei. Startpunkt?



Natürlich gerne. Treffpunkt ist mir egal, aus welcher Richtung kommst du denn?


----------



## soka70 (29. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na SUBÄR - guckt frau mal einen Tag nicht rein .... 17:00 Uhr bei mir wird seeehr eng. Ich bringe nach der Arbeit mein Rad in Inspektion. Habe zwar noch mein 2Rad, aber zeitlich wird das eng  Sollen wir smsen?




OK, dann mal ganz ohne Stress...

Karin, wir treffen uns um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde und fahren ne lockere Runde um morgen für die 1000 Holzlarer-HM fit zu sein??? OK????


----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Natürlich gerne. Treffpunkt ist mir egal, aus welcher Richtung kommst du denn?


Sonja kommt aus Hennef und ich aus Bonn Rüngsdorf.
Wie wäre es mit Rahmersdorf/U-Bahn? Um 10:30 Uhr? Um 11:00 Uhr?
Dann braucht et Sonja eine Adresse fürs Navi.
Freu mich drauf! 



soka70 schrieb:


> OK, dann mal ganz ohne Stress...
> Karin, wir treffen uns um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde und fahren ne lockere Runde um morgen für die 1000 Holzlarer-HM fit zu sein??? OK????


Jepp. Ich werde um 16:00 an der Sieglinde sein!
Bis gleich.


----------



## soka70 (29. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja kommt aus Hennef und ich aus Bonn Rüngsdorf.
> Wie wäre es mit Rahmersdorf/U-Bahn? Um 10:30 Uhr? Um 11:00 Uhr?
> Dann braucht et Sonja eine Adresse fürs Navi.
> Freu mich drauf!
> ...




bis gleich...


----------



## Holzlarer (29. April 2011)

Hallo, 

also 10:30 PP Ramersdorf wäre mir recht (könnte sogar 10:00). Muss nur um 14 wieder zurück sein oder mich verabschieden, wenn ihr dann noch weiter wollt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also 10:30 PP Ramersdorf wäre mir recht (könnte sogar 10:00). Muss nur um 14 wieder zurück sein oder mich verabschieden, wenn ihr dann noch weiter wollt.
> 
> Gruß Dirk


OK, bin um 10:30 da.
Bei Änderung sms an die gelöschte Nummer, da mein PC ein Eigenleben hat.
Mal tut ers mal nicht...


----------



## soka70 (29. April 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK, bin um 10:30 da.
> Bei Änderung sms an die gelöschte Nummer, da mein PC ein Eigenleben hat.
> Mal tut ers mal nicht...



10.30 Uhr! ist echt früh genug... 

bis morgen...


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. April 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also 10:30 PP Ramersdorf wäre mir recht (könnte sogar 10:00). Muss nur um 14 wieder zurück sein oder mich verabschieden, wenn ihr dann noch weiter wollt.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



Ich fahr erst los wenn Ihr fertig seid  aber mein Schlafzimmer braucht dringend eine Pollenbeseitigungsfrühjahrskur.


----------



## Tazz (30. April 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich fahr erst los wenn Ihr fertig seid  aber mein Schlafzimmer braucht dringend eine Pollenbeseitigungsfrühjahrskur.



Gute Besserung Lissy  da könnte ich glatt mitmachen ...


----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Die Arbeit läßt langsam nach, das Wetter wird langsam wärmer; wer hat am Donnerstag oder am Freitag Lust & Zeit für eine kleine Tour? Müßte Do. so gegen 18 Uhr und Fr. so gg. 19 Uhr zurück sein ...



Ladies,
Lust auf 7Gebirge mit Bernd am Freitag?


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ladies,
> Lust auf 7Gebirge mit Bernd am Freitag?



Ich kann nicht. Mein Balkon wird frühlingshübsch gemacht 



Kannst Du heute oder morgen ab ca. 17:30 Uhr ???


----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht. Mein Balkon wird frühlingshübsch gemacht


Falsche Priorität


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Kannst Du heute oder morgen ab ca. 17:30 Uhr ???


Heute geb ich doch bis 19:00 Kurse und dann gehts in den Flohberg.
Morgen mach ich die Fahrradkaufberaterin für Jochen bei Höflichkeit&Service...brauchst Du was?
Dannach eventuell zu meiner Schwester ins Krankenhaus.Das mach ich dann aber alles mit dem Rad!
Am WE muss ich arbeiten und bin unflexibel!
Samstag nachmittag geht. 
Sonntag ist Muttertag, da rennradel ich nach SU und Dattenberg.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Mai 2011)

Freitag / Frauenrunde / 16 Uhr


----------



## Eifelwolf (4. Mai 2011)

*...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Freitag / Frauenrunde / 16 Uhr


Ja, nur wo?
Aber, wenn Du mitmagst, dann wohl eher Hennef statt 7Gebirge.
Also ich mach das dann mal fest!
Freitag 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.
Helmut: bedeutet dein Kommentar, daß Du mit möchtest?


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Helmut: bedeutet dein Kommentar, daß Du mit möchtest?


 
Nein, das waren fehlgeleitete und deshalb nachträglich eliminierte Geburtstagsgrüße. Zu Eurer Strampelzeit habe ich ein Date mit einem Nudelholz .


----------



## soka70 (5. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitag 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde.


 

OK!!! Kann aber nur bis 18 Uhr, da ich um 19 Uhr angehübscht weg muss...


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> OK!!! Kann aber nur bis 18 Uhr, da ich um 19 Uhr *angehübscht *weg muss...



Das können wir auch unterwegs machen ... 

OK Sieglinde / 16 Uhr


----------



## wingover (5. Mai 2011)

Wir drohen auch unsere Teilnahme an.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> OK!!! Kann aber nur bis 18 Uhr, da ich um 19 Uhr angehübscht weg muss...


Eine Stunde anhübschen...hast Du gar nicht nötig!
Morgen kommt Jochen mit, der heute sein Bike gekauft hat und somit als Anfänger sicher gerne kurz und nicht zu knackig fährt. Also 16-18 ist ok.
Mit der Teilnahme von den Wingovers kann ich auch leben ...der Tsvenn...nee wie schön.
Reise mit dem Rad und Bernd an.
Bis morgen, freu mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Nein, das waren fehlgeleitete und deshalb nachträglich eliminierte Geburtstagsgrüße. Zu Eurer Strampelzeit habe ich ein Date mit einem Nudelholz .



 Dafür wirst Du nach getaner Arbeit auch mit Pizzablitz belohnt. So ein Nudelholz hast Du doch bestimmt vermisst


----------



## trashman2 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi Lissy,
wann fährst du wieder mal eine schöne Tour?
Würde gerne mtfahren...

Liebe Grüße aus Möhö..
der
Jörg


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Hi Lissy,
> wann fährst du wieder mal eine schöne Tour?
> Würde gerne mtfahren...
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich am Samstag und Sonntag  ohne Nudelholz und Pizzablitz  Ich kann aber noch keine Uhrzeit sagen, weil die Rhein-in-Flammen-Planung noch läuft.


----------



## trashman2 (5. Mai 2011)

Ohne Nudelholz.. das ist cool.... 

Samstag fahre ich durch die Eifel...

Sonntag morgen um 05:00 Uhr ab Rheinbach Bahnhof zur Nachtigallentour,
die Nachtigall zwitschern hören... zwitsch .. tschilp... 
Sach bitte bescheid wann du fährst.. das wäre lieb...


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Ohne Nudelholz.. das ist cool....
> 
> Samstag fahre ich durch die Eifel...
> 
> ...


----------



## trashman2 (5. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


>


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich am Samstag und Sonntag  ohne Nudelholz und Pizzablitz  Ich kann aber noch keine Uhrzeit sagen, weil die Rhein-in-Flammen-Planung noch läuft.


Ja, Samstag wäre toll. So ab alllerbeeilfrühestens 12:30 nach der Arbeit könnte ich starten. Kriegen wir das hin? Dann klappt auch das Abendprogramm noch...


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, Samstag wäre toll. So ab alllerbeeilfrühestens 12:30 nach der Arbeit könnte ich starten. Kriegen wir das hin? Dann klappt auch das Abendprogramm noch...



12:30 auch 13:00 Uhr müsste klappen. Bei mir oder wo passt es Dir am besten?
Wie lange ich darf, hängt von Sonja und ihren RheinInFlammen-Plänen ab


----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 12:30 auch 13:00 Uhr müsste klappen. Bei mir oder wo passt es Dir am besten?
> Wie lange ich darf, hängt von Sonja und ihren RheinInFlammen-Plänen ab


Irgendwo in Köwi/Rammersdorf um 13:00. Rhein in Flammen Pläne habe ich auch...vielleicht synchronisieren wir die?


----------



## soka70 (6. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 12:30 auch 13:00 Uhr müsste klappen. Bei mir oder wo passt es Dir am besten?
> Wie lange ich darf, hängt von Sonja und ihren RheinInFlammen-Plänen ab


 

Alles gut!!! Denke es wird aufs Motorrad hinauslaufen.... also genug Zeit zum radeln... 

Ich bin mir für morgen noch nicht so sicher, habe ja nun auch das Ding mit den dünnen Reifchen und wollte mal wieder was motorisiertes fahren und hatte sooooo viele Termine und Stress die Woche (und das als Lehrer, unfassbar!!!!) das ich mich eigentlich nach einem total langweiligem Wochenende ohne irgendwas sehne... aber die Alpen werden deswegen auch nicht flacher 

Schaun wir mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Alles gut!!! Ich bin mir für morgen noch nicht so sicher, habe ja nun auch das Ding mit den dünnen Reifchen und wollte mal wieder was motorisiertes fahren und hatte sooooo viele Termine und Stress die Woche (und das als Lehrer, unfassbar!!!!) das ich mich eigentlich nach einem total langweiligem Wochenende ohne irgendwas sehne...


Das kenne ich...bin auch ganz schwankend, aber


soka70 schrieb:


> ... die Alpen werden deswegen auch nicht flacher





soka70 schrieb:


> das Ding mit den dünnen Reifchen


Wann und wo?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Mai 2011)

Bin gleich auch dabei. Bis später


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Mai 2011)

So nachdem ich mich von der Truppe getrennt hatte , verlief es nicht so wie es sollte . 

Erste Abfahrt führte ins Nichts 
Durch den Wald nach einem Weg gesucht 
Fast kein Saft mehr im Navi 
Trail hoch geschoben  
Trail nach unten gefunden 
Wie hoch-runter-hoch-hoch gefahren
Noch ein Trail gefunden 
um 19:30 nach gefühlten 60 km und 1000 hm ( Saft im Navi war alle ) 
doch noch zu Hause angekommen . 

Fazit: Steige auf der Frauenrunde (mit Herrentempo) niemals aus


----------



## Lipoly (6. Mai 2011)

Guuuuuuut das ich die Hammerschmidt geholt hatte und nicht mitgefahn bin mit meinen Puddingbeinen 

LG


----------



## soka70 (6. Mai 2011)

Mädels, bleibt es bei Morgen????

13 Uhr Ramersdorf, Navitauglichkeit testen mit Karin und Lissy?

ca. 4 Stunden Fahrzeit, 1000 hm????


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. Mai 2011)

Ich hab heute keine Lust, alleine zu fahren. Außerdem hab ich Kalinkas pinke Augenweide noch nicht Live gesehen.

Würde daher eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen wollen, um mich hinten an Euch dranzuhängen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Ich hab heute keine Lust, alleine zu fahren. Außerdem hab ich Kalinkas pinke Augenweide noch nicht Live gesehen.
> 
> Würde daher eine Ausnahmegenehmigung beantragen wollen, um mich hinten an Euch dranzuhängen.



Hast Du die nicht sowieso  

Nun ja, dann kommt die SonderMännerFrauenrundeAusnahmegenehmigung diesmal von mir - alldieweil die Chefin nicht ins Netz kommt.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. Mai 2011)

Super. Ick freu ma wie Bolle. 13 Uhr Ramersdorf P+R Parkplatz geht klar. Vorher Chinachiff anlaufen?


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

Chinaschiff ? Nicht für mich - ich komme direkt über den "Berg".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Sach bitte bescheid wann du fährst.. das wäre lieb...



 Werde wahrscheinlich so gegen 12 Uhr bei mir starten und um 13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental ansteuern. Wer also mit mag - ich biete orientierungsloses rumradeln im 7Gebirge  Damit ich nach Hause finde, nehm ich mal sicherheitshalber das Navi mit.


----------



## trashman2 (7. Mai 2011)

Nachtigallen.... lol.. Huhu Lissy,

die Nachtigallentour ist morgen ab 05:00 Uhr ab Rheinbach Bahnhof...
alias ADFC Rheinbach... 
Heute war Tour durch die Eifel... Kall, Monschau... super MTB Trails..
so kamen heut 122 km zusammen.... war aber toll bei dem schönen Wetter...
lol
Fähsrt du morgen oder erst nächste Woche wieder???

Grüße der Jörg
ADFC Rheinbach , Bonn


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

Morgen.

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=Nachti...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## trashman2 (7. Mai 2011)

Ab wieviel Uhr? Wer von euch fährt mit?
Gemütliche Tour?  G und B lol oder BBB+ und GGG ???


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Ab wieviel Uhr? Wer von euch fährt mit?
> Gemütliche Tour?  G und B lol oder BBB+ und GGG ???



Hä   Uhrzeit steht oben. Wer sonst noch, wird sich zeigen!

gemütlich - wenn ich dabei bin immer. Sagt doch schon mein Name - oder 

G, B, BBB ..... wat is dat?


----------



## trashman2 (7. Mai 2011)

Ahh  Si,  habe verstanden... ...  shit 14:00 Uhr habe ich Band Probe in Beuel.... wird nix leider heul...
Dann muss ich nächte Woche mal schaun...
Di und Mi habe ich frei .. yeah..
B gibt die Höhenmeter an , je mehr B desto mehr Höhenmeter... Die Tour zum Ölberg hoch ist eine BBB Tour, G die Geschwindigkeit
G ist Blümchenpflück-Geschwindigkeit GGG like Rennrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Ahh  Si,  habe verstanden... ...  shit 14:00 Uhr habe ich Band Probe in Beuel.... wird nix leider heul...
> Dann muss ich nächte Woche mal schaun...
> Di und Mi habe ich frei .. yeah..
> B gibt die Höhenmeter an , je mehr B desto mehr Höhenmeter... Die Tour zum Ölberg hoch ist eine BBB Tour, G die Geschwindigkeit
> G ist Blümchenpflück-Geschwindigkeit GGG like Rennrad



Na dann: BBB und G


----------



## trashman2 (7. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na dann: BBB und G



Höhenmeter reißen und dabei Blümchenpflücken.... das ist cool..


----------



## trashman2 (8. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na dann: BBB und G



na Lissy, wie war eure Tour????? Schön das Wetter genossen ???


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> So nachdem ich mich von der Truppe getrennt hatte , verlief es nicht so wie es sollte .
> 
> Erste Abfahrt führte ins Nichts
> Durch den Wald nach einem Weg gesucht
> ...


Also...das Tempo war zu hoch??? Also ich bin nur in der Ebene schnell (sagt Sonja). Bergauf wars doch normal.

Besser nicht zur Frauenrunde mit dem Rad anreisen...mir war es dann zu Hause auch flau diesmal.

Besser zur Frauenrunde genug Batterien mitbringen

Besser immer wieder zur Frauenrunde antreten, dann passt es irgendwann!

Besser selber der Guide sein, dann bleiben die Frauen hinter Dir


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Besser nicht zur Frauenrunde mit dem Rad anreisen...mir war es dann zu Hause auch flau diesmal.


  Vielleicht war es das Wetter 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Besser zur Frauenrunde genug Batterien mitbringen


Ne ist nen Akku drin  


Kalinka schrieb:


> Besser immer wieder zur Frauenrunde antreten, dann passt es irgendwann!


Das habe ich mir fest vorgenommen 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Besser selber der Guide sein, dann bleiben die Frauen hinter Dir


OK Samstag vielliecht ???


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> OK Samstag vielliecht ???


Ja, da muss ich mal schauen. Könnte aber gehen und wollen. Sonntag ist "7 auf einen Streich", da gehts nicht.


----------



## soka70 (9. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> OK Samstag vielliecht ???




Nee nee Sven, erstmal kümmern wir uns um Freitag!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee nee Sven, erstmal kümmern wir uns um Freitag!!!!



das stimmt ..Freitag geht natürlich vor ...
aber eine Tour ( Sa ) muss man halt im Vorfeld planen.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Mai 2011)

Ich kann weder für Freitag noch für Samstag was sagen. Ein gefühlt tennisball-großer Herpes ziehrt meine Lippen. Mein Körper wehrt sich gerade gegen das Biken...merk ich ja schon seit zwei Wochen. Ich tret mal kürzer.


----------



## trashman2 (10. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich kann weder für Freitag noch für Samstag was sagen. Ein gefühlt tennisball-großer Herpes ziehrt meine Lippen. Mein Körper wehrt sich gerade gegen das Biken...merk ich ja schon seit zwei Wochen. Ich tret mal kürzer.



Dann schone dich. Viel Gesundheit und lass es richtig ausheilen.....
kein Stress!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (10. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Nee nee Sven, erstmal kümmern wir uns um Freitag!!!!



Huhu Sonja,

wenn ihr Freitag fährt, wo ist der Startpunkt und um wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> wenn ihr Freitag fährt, wo ist der Startpunkt und um wieviel Uhr?



Frauenrunde ( mit Männertempo ) , meistens 16 Uhr / Sieglinde


----------



## soka70 (10. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Huhu Sonja,
> 
> wenn ihr Freitag fährt, wo ist der Startpunkt und um wieviel Uhr?




Hallo Jörg, 
wir treffen uns an der Sieglinde in Hennef, die Uhrzeit ist mir diesmal wurscht!

Karin wird wohl nicht mitfahren, Stefan ist im Sauerland, Andreas muss arbeiten...

Heike??

Sven, welche Schicht?? und hör auf zu heulen wg. des Tempos 

Ich kann theoretisch ab 15 Uhr, Ende offen, könnte auch im Anschluss nochmal nen lecker Bierchen in der Sieglinde trinken...


----------



## trashman2 (10. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> wir treffen uns an der Sieglinde in Hennef, die Uhrzeit ist mir diesmal wurscht!
> 
> Karin wird wohl nicht mitfahren, Stefan ist im Sauerland, Andreas muss arbeiten...
> ...



Huhu Sonja,

mach dir keinen Stress wegen der Zeit, ich muss am Freitag noch Arbeiten bis ca. 14-15:00 Uhr. Hab aber Gleitzeit. Wenn es dir recht ist starten wir um 16:00 Uhr an deinem genannten Treffpunkt. Klar können wir noch ein lecker Bierchen im Anschluss trinken.. oder auch zwei... lol Vorsicht, auch bim Biken unter Alkohol verliert man seine Fahrerlaubnis oder bekommt auch ein Verbot mit dem Rad fahren.. 
Freitag ist gebonngt, bin dabei.


----------



## soka70 (11. Mai 2011)

Jut, 16 Uhr Sieglinde in Hennef, werde dich an deiner Lenkerhupe "Hello Kitty" erkennen....

*SVEN?????? Was ist mir dir????*


----------



## Kalinka (11. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...Sven, welche Schicht?? und hör auf zu heulen wg. des Tempos ...



Bist ja schließlich kein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich pausiere und wenn das bis Freitag hilft komme ich auch.


----------



## trashman2 (11. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Jut, 16 Uhr Sieglinde in Hennef, werde dich an deiner Lenkerhupe "Hello Kitty" erkennen....




Hello Kitty quitscht, es ist das Lillifee Rad an dem ihr mich erkennt....
mit Körbchen am Lenker.....


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (11. Mai 2011)

Wäre gerne wieder dabei, muß aber um 18 Uhr zurück in Bonn sein ... Schade


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bist ja schließlich kein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das hilft mir bestimmt 




soka70 schrieb:


> Jut, 16 Uhr Sieglinde in Hennef, werde dich an deiner Lenkerhupe "Hello Kitty" erkennen....
> 
> *SVEN?????? Was ist mir dir????*



Werde es nochmals versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (11. Mai 2011)

Bevor mir im Sommer einige Gesichter fremd vorkommen, bin ich Freitag Mitproduzent der Biker-Staubwolke .


----------



## Rote Laterne (11. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das hilft mir bestimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nachdem ich dann heute ein paar Überminuten gesammelt habe, müsste es doch zu schaffen sein um 16:00 Uhr dabei zu sein. Ich versuche es zumindest 

Das heißt - für Dich liebe Svenja - es wird Frauentempo  gefahren.


----------



## soka70 (11. Mai 2011)

ach wie schön!!! das wird nett mit so vielen lieben Menschen, also Karin, raff dich auf!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (12. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ach wie schön!!! das wird nett mit so vielen lieben Menschen, also Karin, raff dich auf!!!!


Gut...komme, aber Begrüßungsbussi gibts nicht.
Wer kann dem Aufgebot an netten Menschlein schon widerstehen.
Wenn selbst das Tierchen aus der Eifel uns beehrt und Lissy Übersekunden abbaut, kann ich schlecht kneifen.
@ Sven: ich reise mit dem Rad an. Und Du?


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gut...komme, aber Begrüßungsbussi gibts nicht.
> Wer kann dem Aufgebot an netten Menschlein schon widerstehen.
> Wenn selbst das Tierchen aus der Eifel uns beehrt und Lissy Übersekunden abbaut, kann ich schlecht kneifen.
> *@ Sven: ich reise mit dem Rad an. Und Du?*



Hmmm schwanke noch was ich machen soll


----------



## trashman2 (12. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ach wie schön!!! das wird nett mit so vielen lieben Menschen....


 
Also, freuen wir uns auf eine schöne Tour mit viel Spaß und keinen Stress sowie einem *respektvollem Umgang / Umgangston !* 

_Ansonsten gibt es Schelte von der Exekutive_ ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (12. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Also, freuen wir uns auf eine schöne Tour mit viel Spaß und keinen Stress ...


 

Jörg, wir machen dat ganze nicht zum Spaß, hatte ich das nicht erwähnt???


----------



## trashman2 (12. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Jörg, wir machen dat ganze nicht zum Spaß, hatte ich das nicht erwähnt???


 
Liebe Sonja, 

es kommt auf die Formulierung an... "zum Spaß" oder "mit Spaß"....
Zum Spaß fahre ich auch nicht MTB... es ist fast eine Berufung für mich... Sport und Abschalten vom stressigen Alltag. 
Aber es ist doch nicht verboten den Sport mit Spaß oder Freude auszuüben... oder ???


----------



## Neuling68 (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Nur mal ne Verständnisfrage. Leider kann ich zurzeit freitagsnachmitags schlecht...
Die "Sieglinde", ist das das Lokal in Hennef?
Ohweih, das wäre für mich ganz schön weit (von Alfter aus)! Aber ihr trefft euch doch auch manchmal am Rheinufer (China-Schiff), oder?
Greats
Alex


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2011)

Sieglinde=Hennef ja.

Ist aber entspannt von Alfter über Bonn und Rhein/Sieg zu erreichen. Gut zu kombinieren mit Weihnachtsmarktbesuch in Hennef 

In Beuel am China-Schiff treffen sich diverse Gruppen aus dem Lokalforum hier, ggf. mal im Dienstagsfahrer-Thread nachschauen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## soka70 (12. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Liebe Sonja,
> 
> es kommt auf die Formulierung an... "zum Spaß" oder "mit Spaß"....




1. ich bin nicht "lieb"!!!
2. die Lizenz zum Klug*******rn habe ich!!!
3. bis morgen!!!


----------



## trashman2 (12. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> 1. ich bin nicht "lieb"!!!
> 2. die Lizenz zum Klug*******rn habe ich!!!
> 3. bis morgen!!!



*Dann ist ja alles im Lot.....*


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mich ausklinken ..Termine


----------



## trashman2 (13. Mai 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

mensch wat war das schön mit euch Biken zu dürfen und zu können.
Vielen lieben Dank noch einmal , Sonja, Karin , Lissy , Wolfgang und Helmut... 

Das Tempo war sehr moderat, so fahren wir auch im ADFC .
Die Trails traumhaft schön, hab richtig Spaß gehabt.... 
Die Gegend.. ebenfalls traumhaft...
Das Essen und Trinken inder Sieglinde war auch lecker...

Sagt bescheid , wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt
wäre gern wieder dabei....

Schönen Abend euch noch allen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> ...Vielen lieben Dank noch einmal , Sonja, Karin , Lissy , Wolfgang und Helmut


 
...und Heike !


----------



## trashman2 (13. Mai 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> ...und Heike !



Wie Recht du doch hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2011)

Frauenrunde am Freitag gibt es nicht.
Sonja geht zu Vampiren und ich mache Urlaubsvorbereitungen am Bus und erhole mich. Da müssen die Männer alleine rollen, oder Heike guidet.


----------



## Frau P (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich weiß, das hier ist das MTB-Forum, trotzdem hier die Frage:
Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust mit mir in der Mucher Gegend von Heißerschoß oder Hennef aus eine Runde Rennrad/Fitnessrad zu fahren? Ich wollte eine Runde ausprobieren, die ich vor 2 Wochen bei einer RTF kennengelernt habe, sehr schöne Strecke wie ich finde, vermute es kommt auf ca. 70 km +- und ca. 1000 hm. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkäme. Sonja, Lissy Karin,...???
Oder habt Ihr eine MTB-Tour geplant - da weiß ich aber nicht, ob ich das noch kann...
War zuletzt im Oktober 2010 in diesem Forum und auf dem MTB erst 1x dieses Jahr, hatte das Gefühl auf dem Boden festzukleben.

LG von Ines


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2011)

Frau P schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich weiß, das hier ist das MTB-Forum, trotzdem hier die Frage:
> Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust mit mir in der Mucher Gegend von Heißerschoß oder Hennef aus eine Runde Rennrad/Fitnessrad zu fahren? Ich wollte eine Runde ausprobieren, die ich vor 2 Wochen bei einer RTF kennengelernt habe, sehr schöne Strecke wie ich finde, vermute es kommt auf ca. 70 km +- und ca. 1000 hm. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkäme. Sonja, Lissy Karin,...???
> ...


Bin gestern bei beim RCB am ersten Berg abgek...Frust.
Ich habe allerdings den Tag und den davor nicht wirklich ordentlich gegessen. Ich weis das irgendwie nicht einzuordnen...
 70 km und 1000HM sind mir da zu heikel.
MTB? Weiß nicht. Glaube Lissy ist verplant. Sonja?


----------



## soka70 (20. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin gestern bei beim RCB am ersten Berg abgek...Frust.
> Ich habe allerdings den Tag und den davor nicht wirklich ordentlich gegessen. Ich weis das irgentwie nicht einzuordnen...
> 70 km und 1000HM sind mir da zu heikel.
> MTB? Weiß nicht. Glaube Lissy ist verplant. Sonja?


 

Da ich heute zum "Vampiren" bin, habe ich für morgen einen Ruhetag (sprich Motorradtour) geplant! Mir fehlt es aus Erfahrung ein Tag nach der Blutspende noch an Kraft. 

Liebe Ines, wie sieht es denn mit deiner geplanten Runde am Sonntag aus???? Macht grad echt Spaß mit den dünnen Reifchen....


----------



## trashman2 (20. Mai 2011)

*Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges und erholsames Wochenende.*


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...Liebe Ines, wie sieht es denn mit deiner geplanten Runde am Sonntag aus???? Macht grad echt Spaß mit den dünnen Reifchen....


Sonntag ab frühem Nachmittag wäre ich dabei.


trashman2 schrieb:


> *Euch allen ein schönes, sonniges und erholsames Wochenende.*


Danke! Dito!

 @ Frau P:
Wo sind die Einträge der wiedererbikten? -> Quäl Dich ;-)


----------



## Frau P (20. Mai 2011)

Wettervorhersage für Sonntag mit Gewitter verführt eher zum Fahren am Vormittag...Mal abwarten...

Eintragungen von Trainingsdaten? Da kann ich doch gar nicht mehr aufholen...


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. Mai 2011)

Frau P schrieb:


> eine Runde Rennrad/Fitnessrad zu fahren? Ich wollte eine Runde ausprobieren, die ich vor 2 Wochen bei einer RTF kennengelernt habe, sehr schöne Strecke wie ich finde, vermute es kommt auf ca. 70 km +- und ca. 1000 hm. Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitkäme. Sonja, Lissy Karin,...???
> LG von Ines



 Wieder daaaa! Nürnberg war toll (Kurzfassung) 

Wie heißt es doch so schön: Isch abe gar keine .... dünnen Reifen


----------



## velo1981 (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ab 1.8. in Köln Brück und suche ein paar nette Leute zum gemeinsam fahren. Mädels sind mir eigentlich ganz lieb.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich wegen Trennung, Umzug und akuten Liebeskummeranfällen momentan überhaupt nicht mehr gefahren bin.
Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, eine sympathische, gutgelaunte Schlappin zum Fahren zu motivieren, bitte einfach melden. 
Das wäre echt toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau P (23. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie heißt es doch so schön: Isch abe gar keine .... dünnen Reifen



Das sollte kein Hindernis sein! Ich bin letztens mit einer Rennradgruppe gefahren, da war dem MTB schneller als ich mit dem Rennrad


----------



## Eifelwolf (24. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn ich nicht zum primär zu dem von Dir angesprochenen Kreis zähle, hier (m)eine Antwort an Dich:



velo1981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin ab 1.8. in Köln Brück und suche ein paar nette Leute zum gemeinsam fahren...


Da bist Du hier richtig! Allerdings sind die Treffpunkte mehr in Siegburg, Hennef, Bonn. Von Köln-Brück aber ja nicht allzu weit entfernt.




velo1981 schrieb:


> ..Mädels sind mir eigentlich ganz lieb...



Mir auch .



velo1981 schrieb:


> ...Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich wegen Trennung, Umzug und  akuten Liebeskummeranfällen momentan überhaupt nicht mehr gefahren bin...



Macht nix, man (nee: frau!) passt sich den jeweiligen Teilnehmer(innen) perfekt an. Fast schon demokratisch! Und im gemeinsamen, oftmals unüberhörbaren Geplauder (Vorsicht: Kein Technikgeschwafel erlaubt!) werden alle Alltagsprobleme seziert, analysiert und gelöst !



velo1981 schrieb:


> ...Also falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, eine sympathische, gutgelaunte Schlappin zum Fahren zu motivieren, bitte einfach melden.
> Das wäre echt toll.



Besser: Du meldest Dich, wenn hier eine Tour angekündigt wird.


----------



## Kalinka (24. Mai 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht zum primär zu dem von Dir angesprochenen Kreis zähle, hier (m)eine Antwort an Dich:
> Da bist Du hier richtig! Allerdings sind die Treffpunkte mehr in Siegburg, Hennef, Bonn. Von Köln-Brück aber ja nicht allzu weit entfernt.
> Mir auch .
> Macht nix, man (nee: frau!) passt sich den jeweiligen Teilnehmer(innen) perfekt an. Fast schon demokratisch! Und im gemeinsamen, oftmals unüberhörbaren Geplauder (Vorsicht: Kein Technikgeschwafel erlaubt!) werden alle Alltagsprobleme seziert, analysiert und gelöst !
> Besser: Du meldest Dich, wenn hier eine Tour angekündigt wird.


Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Danke Eifelwölfin. (Helmut, das war eine Zustimmung und kein Widerwort...)


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Mai 2011)

Wollte man "vorsichtig" nachhören ...ob Freitag was geplant ist


----------



## Kalinka (25. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wollte man "vorsichtig" nachhören ...ob Freitag was geplant ist



Ich wollte schon was rollen...
Ladies, wer noch?
15:30/16:00 Sieglinde?


----------



## Rote Laterne (25. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon was rollen...
> Ladies, wer noch?
> 15:30/16:00 Sieglinde?



Wollte eigentlich am Freitag ein paar Überminuten abbauen und mitfahren. Aber anscheinend hat mich ein M-D-Virus erwischt.  das wirft beim Training ganz schön zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (25. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon was rollen...
> Ladies, wer noch?
> 15:30/16:00 Sieglinde?



Ggf bekomm ich ja Yvonne motiviert ihr Geburtstagsgeschenk offiziell auszuprobieren und vorzuführen, dann sind wir beide dabei, aber ich denke mal sie hat an ihrem Burzeltach eher was anderes vor, wenn nächste Woche ab Sieglinde gefahren wird sind wir aber auf jeden Fall dabei(ham beide Urlaub)


LG


----------



## velo1981 (25. Mai 2011)

ey ey, wird gemacht


----------



## Kalinka (26. Mai 2011)

Lipoly schrieb:


> Ggf bekomm ich ja Yvonne motiviert ihr Geburtstagsgeschenk offiziell auszuprobieren und vorzuführen, dann sind wir beide dabei, aber ich denke mal sie hat an ihrem Burzeltach eher was anderes vor ...


Ich denke auch am Geburtstag gibts Netteres.


Lipoly schrieb:


> ...wenn nächste Woche ab Sieglinde gefahren wird sind wir aber auf jeden Fall dabei(ham beide Urlaub)
> LG


Da hab ich auch Urlaub und bin im Norden. Aber da sind ja noch andere...


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon was rollen...
> Ladies, wer noch?
> 15:30/16:00 Sieglinde?



Das bekomme ich nicht hin ..zu viel Arbeit


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Das bekomme ich nicht hin ..zu viel Arbeit


Das Interesse ist heute mäßig (auch meins).
Keine Frauen in Hennef heute.
Werde zur Buße RR fahren.

Sonja: 
Sonntag wäre ich für die Mittlere dabei und wäre 08:30 vor Ort in Buchholz. 09:00 ist Anmeldeschluss.


----------



## Rote Laterne (27. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sonja:
> Sonntag wäre ich für die Mittlere dabei und wäre 08:30 vor Ort in Buchholz. 09:00 ist Anmeldeschluss.



CTF oder RTF ?


----------



## trashman2 (27. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> CTF oder RTF ?



Huhu Lissy,
na du, geht es dir wieder besser???? Oder quält dich der M-D V noch???


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> CTF oder RTF ?


Geplant ist eigentlich Sonjas RTF-Taufe, aber wir können ja gleich snacken.
Bis g l e i c h.


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Huhu Lissy,
> na du, geht es dir wieder besser???? Oder quält dich der M-D V noch???



Geht wieder! Jetzt müssen nur noch die Beine wieder fit werden


----------



## trashman2 (28. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Geht wieder! Jetzt müssen nur noch die Beine wieder fit werden



das denke ich mir....  .. dann mal los..... 

Schönes, sonniges und stressfreies Wochenende wünsche ich allen 
Mögen alle von HUS bzw. EHEC verschont bleiben !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. Mai 2011)

Ich überleg die Forsbach Tour zu fahren. 

Sollen wir nicht einfach dei Schweinehunde zusammentreiben und uns für morgen zur Forsbachtour verabreden? Wäre für die 115er Runde. Nicht zu schnell, aber schön ;-) 

Allein im 7g oder Köttelforst hab ich auf Sonntag morgen keine Lust


----------



## soka70 (28. Mai 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Ich überleg die Forsbach Tour zu fahren.
> 
> Sollen wir nicht einfach dei Schweinehunde zusammentreiben und uns für morgen zur Forsbachtour verabreden? Wäre für die 115er Runde. Nicht zu schnell, aber schön ;-)
> 
> Allein im 7g oder Köttelforst hab ich auf Sonntag morgen keine Lust




Alles wiedermal ganz anders als geplant:
Sonntag, 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt bei Lissy vor der Türe um dann ca. 800 Hm zu fahren...und das alles bei ca. 3 Std. Fahrzeit!

RTF-Taufe ist aufgeschoben, da Karin heute Bodenkontakt hatte und sie somit eine TOPausrede hat und dat Lissy sonst ganz alleine in den Siebenbergen cruisen würde...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (28. Mai 2011)

Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen.aber mit Euch wuerd ich mich Sonntags in 7g trauen. Ich sach ma so: wenn ich da bin , bin ich da.
Kann gut sein, das ich dabei bin. RR hatte ich die Woche schon zweimal


----------



## Spooky (28. Mai 2011)

Alles um und am Rheinsteig morgen am besten meiden:

http://www.rheinsteig-extremlauf.de/


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (29. Mai 2011)

Bin gleich dabei.


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Mai 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> das denke ich mir....  .. dann mal los.....



Genau - und darum Ladies her mit der verlängerten Wochenendplanung.

Ich kann, darf und will am Donnerstag vormittag, Freitag bis 17:00 Uhr, Samstag und Sonntag! Marco sagt mir Bescheid, wenn er und Iris was planen.


----------



## soka70 (30. Mai 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Genau - und darum Ladies her mit der verlängerten Wochenendplanung.
> 
> Ich kann, darf und will am Donnerstag vormittag, Freitag bis 17:00 Uhr, Samstag und Sonntag! Marco sagt mir Bescheid, wenn er und Iris was planen.




gehts wieder!!!


----------



## Frau P (30. Mai 2011)

Wir sind kommendes WE leider komplett familienmäßig eingebunden (Zoo usw.).
Euch viel Spaß. PS. Ich denke daran, das MTB mal wieder zu entstauben...


----------



## Kalinka (31. Mai 2011)

Frau P schrieb:


> Wir sind kommendes WE leider komplett familienmäßig eingebunden (Zoo usw.).
> Euch viel Spaß. PS. Ich denke daran, das MTB mal wieder zu entstauben...


Wir auch...ab in den Urlaub!
Euch allen viel Spaß und da der Norden ja sooo flach ist, bekomme ich bestimmt wieder Lust auf Berge und die Wunden sind dann auch verheilt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (31. Mai 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir auch...ab in den Urlaub!
> Euch allen viel Spaß und da der Norden ja sooo flach ist, bekomme ich bestimmt wieder Lust auf Berge und die Wunden sind dann auch verheilt.



Ups  sach haste Dich gesemmelt ? ... gute Besserung


----------



## Kalinka (31. Mai 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> Ups  sach haste Dich gesemmelt ? ... gute Besserung


Ja, ein Stand (erst halbwegs den Berg runter kommen um dann im Stehen umzufallen...beim Fahren fallen, kann ja jeder!) meine Spezialität. Aber alles nur in der Außenhaut


----------



## trashman2 (1. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, ein Stand (erst halbwegs den Berg runter kommen um dann im Stehen umzufallen...beim Fahren fallen, kann ja jeder!) meine Spezialität. Aber alles nur in der Außenhaut


 

Gute Besserung und einen schönen sonnigen Urlaub.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (12. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr morgen die RTF in Mehlem. 78km, 625hm, evtl. auch die 113er mit 11350hm.

Treffpunkt 8.30 Uhr Kuchenbuffet.


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. Juni 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> ...evtl. auch die 113er mit *11350hm*.


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juni 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


>



Die jungen Wilden halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (12. Juni 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen die RTF in Mehlem. 78km, 625hm, evtl. auch die 113er mit 11350hm.
> 
> Treffpunkt 8.30 Uhr Kuchenbuffet.





11350 hm .. ist die Fahrt zum Mond??? 

*Frohes Pfingstfest euch Allen 
*


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. Juni 2011)

MTB-Frauen-Auswärtsspiel in Willingen:












Wie es sich gehört, erst Powershoppen (ohne Fotos, da die Hände voll waren ), nette Leute aus der Region getroffen dann biken, schlemmen, Ramazzotti .... auf der Marathonstrecke hin und her, rauf und runter .... da müssen wir wieder hin!


----------



## soka70 (12. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> MTB-Frauen-Auswärtsspiel in Willingen:
> 
> Wie es sich gehört, erst Powershoppen (ohne Fotos, da die Hände voll waren ), nette Leute aus der Region getroffen dann biken, schlemmen, Ramazzotti .... auf der Marathonstrecke hin und her, rauf und runter .... da müssen wir wieder hin!




JAA!!! Es war nicht wirklich schlecht.....


----------



## sibby08 (12. Juni 2011)

Mädels, es hat mich gefreut Euch in Willingen zu treffen .
Wie ich lese seid Ihr noch ne schöne Runde gefahren. Ich bin an der Downhill Strecke hängen geblieben und habe noch etwas geübt Action Fotos zu schießen. Ein paar Ergebnisse sind im Thread "Bike-Festival Willingen 2011"
Bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## Kalinka (12. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> JAA!!! Es war nicht wirklich schlecht.....


Jepp. WIEDERHOLUNG!


sibby08 schrieb:


> Mädels, es hat mich gefreut Euch in Willingen zu treffen .
> ..Bis demnächst mal wieder


Dito! Gerne, Du bist  immer gerne gesehen bei den Frauenrunden.


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2011)

he he .... Nach dem Speed kauf diverser Dinge stand die gesunde Ernährung  bei uns im Vordergrund.

Dank Garmin Karin und Garmin Lissy als Guide, haben wir uns in den Wald getraut und auch wieder raus 

Mädels es war einfach super mit euch 

​


----------



## Tazz (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo Udo  ich hab auch heute kunstvoll Geknipst .....Da guckst Du wa ?


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Mädels, es hat mich gefreut Euch in Willingen zu treffen ....



Schleimer


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juni 2011)

Machen wir Freitag was?
Lissy Skifahren...Sonja? Die Kreuz-und-quer-Dirktour versuchen?
Unter Vorbehalt, da meine Schwester auf Intesiv liegt und sich fürchterlich langweilt. Da werde ich auf Abruf bespaßen gehen. Das aber eher Donnerstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Machen wir Freitag was?
> Lissy Skifahren...Sonja? Die Kreuz-und-quer-Dirktour versuchen?
> Unter Vorbehalt, da meine Schwester auf Intesiv liegt und sich fürchterlich langweilt. Da werde ich auf Abruf bespaßen gehen. Das aber eher Donnerstag.


 
Kann Freitag leider nicht, dafür aber irgendwie und -wann am Wochenende!!!!


----------



## Lipoly (15. Juni 2011)

Wenn ab Hennef und nicht zu schnell gefahren wird könnte ich es nochmal versuchen!
Muss vormittags zum DLR nach Wahn zum Gesundheitscheck und danach(ich denke mal Freitags wollen die auch alle früh nach Hause) hab ich frei!

LG
Lars


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Kann Freitag leider nicht, dafür aber irgendwie und -wann am Wochenende!!!!


Ja, ich auch nicht...vergessen, daß ich wegen Torstens Spätschicht Hundedienst habe (wenigsten mit Dackelschneider zum Hund). 
WE: bitte gerne weit, hoch und lang! Einmal dicke Reifen, einmal dünne?
Mit Dirk im 7Gebirge, Samstag um 10:00 ?


----------



## soka70 (16. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> WE: bitte gerne weit, hoch und lang! Einmal dicke Reifen, einmal dünne?
> Mit Dirk im 7Gebirge, Samstag um 10:00 ?


 

Bin Samstag (falls es nicht regnet) in geheimer Mission mit Team III op jück, Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf dünne Reifchen, meinen neuen Sattel testen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Bin Samstag (falls es nicht regnet) in geheimer Mission mit Team III op jück, Sonntag hätte ich Lust auf dünne Reifchen, meinen * neuen Sattel testen*....


----------



## soka70 (16. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>



Habe mir doch noch nen neuen für das Speedbike gekauft... der andere passt nicht!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Habe mir doch noch nen neuen für das Speedbike gekauft... der andere passt nicht!!!


----------



## Yuma-F (17. Juni 2011)

> ... in geheimer Mission mit Team III op jück...



Darf man mal fragen, was das für eine geheime Mission ist?

Kannst auch ganz leise antworten, damit das sonst niemand hört.


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>


Wir haben uns doch auf der Bikemesse Willingen hinten genau vermessen lassen 
Ich probier deinen Sattel als nächste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (17. Juni 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen, was das für eine geheime Mission ist?



Natürlich darf man fragen, aber frau nicht antworten 



> Kannst auch ganz leise antworten, damit das sonst niemand hört.



Nein, auch nicht ganz leise.


----------



## Lipoly (17. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir haben uns doch auf der Bikemesse Willingen hinten genau vermessen lassen
> Ich probier deinen Sattel als nächste...



So einen hab ich auch!
Die Vermessenen Sättelchen von dem dicken Mann mit dem Bart aus Willingen sind vorzüglich!
Mein Weibchen will ihren nicht mehr missen und meiner passt auch wie die Faust aufs Auge

Have Fun!


----------



## soka70 (17. Juni 2011)

Yuma-F schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen, was das für eine geheime Mission ist?
> 
> Kannst auch ganz leise antworten, damit das sonst niemand hört.




... darf nicht, weder laut noch leise...


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juni 2011)

pssst... hier

Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen


----------



## sibby08 (20. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir haben uns doch auf der Bikemesse Willingen hinten genau vermessen lassen
> Ich probier deinen Sattel als nächste...


 
Hab´s gesehen und auch schön brav die Kamera in der Tasche gelassen (wollt ja nicht meine Sondergenehmigung aufs Spiel setzen)


----------



## Tazz (20. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> pssst... hier
> 
> Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen






* Perfekt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Juni 2011)

Liebe Rheinländer(innen),
ein Gruß aus dem Stubaital im Alpenland Österreich. Und: Lasst Euch nicht vom inszenierten Touri-Kitsch....





...der Einheimischen blenden. Die Mentalität der Leute hier ist völlig anders als bei uns. Während man/frau bei uns daheim darauf achtet, möglichst bei allem und jedem "gut abzuschneiden", also seinen Schnitt zu machen, vertritt man hier eine völlig andere Meinung:





Insoweit: Das Stubaital ist nur für moralisch gefestigte empfehlenswert !


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> pssst... hier
> 
> Der Rallef sagt wir sollen nicht überall so groß rumspammen



Aber nicht doch...Spamgenehmigung für Team III erteilt!


----------



## ultra2 (22. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Aber nicht doch...Spamgenehmigung für Team III erteilt!



Dankeee!!!!​


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juni 2011)

Ladies:
1 mal 1000HM+ am WE?
Habe Sa und So vormittags Dienst, könnte mit sputen ab 11:30.


----------



## Tazz (22. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ladies:
> 1 mal 1000HM+ am WE?
> Habe Sa und So vormittags Dienst, könnte mit sputen ab 11:30.



Och Karin  wir sind doch* am Samstag* (für Sonja fettgeschrieben) in Limburg ... kannst gerne mit  mußt dann bloß deinen Samstag Dienst streichen .


----------



## soka70 (23. Juni 2011)

Ach Renate, dieses Jahr klappt das ganz bestimmt, zur Sicherheit reise ich ja quasi bereits Freitag an...

Karin, wir sollten unsere gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten dringend optimieren! Ab nächste Woche..... Sonntag bin ich nämlich mit der Mopete unterwegs...


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Karin, wir sollten unsere gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten dringend optimieren! Ab nächste Woche..... Sonntag bin ich nämlich mit der Mopete unterwegs...



Mal so zum Motivieren  ....




Grüße aus dem Stubaital


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach Renate, dieses Jahr klappt das ganz bestimmt, zur Sicherheit reise ich ja quasi bereits Freitag an...
> 
> Karin, wir sollten unsere gemeinsamen Trainingseinheiten dringend optimieren! Ab nächste Woche..... Sonntag bin ich nämlich mit der Mopete unterwegs...


Viel Sapß mit TeamIII.

Ich muss überhaupt meine Trainingseinheiten optimieren.
Der Herr aus Dattenberg droht mir den Bus abzunehmen...zu meinem Besten!


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juni 2011)

Die Farbe *Lila* wird permanent erwähnt und durchgekaut, dabei ist die Farbe *Rot* mindestens genauso hübsch:

Der *rote* Sonnenaufgang in der Früh, hoch oben in den Bergen des Stubaitals,...





...der die *rote* Färbung der Berge, ähnlich dem Alpenglühen, hervorruft...





...und wenig später auch die *rote* Laterne in ein sanftes Licht eintauchen lässt: 





Alpen live .


----------



## ChaosRaven (26. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einer Wiederholung des letzten Jahres beim Siegtal pur am 03. Juli 2011 aus? Natürlich nur bei Nicht-Regen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (27. Juni 2011)

@ Helmut: sehr sehr schöne Bilder, naja bei der Kulisse....

@ ChaosRaven: Wir (Lissy, Karin(?), mein ExMann...) wollen auf alle Fälle starten und möglichst lange fahren, gerne auch mit dünnen Reifen. Wie und ab wann wir es tun, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht!
Bei Regen fahre ich mit dem MTB!!!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Helmut: sehr sehr schöne Bilder, naja bei der Kulisse....
> 
> @ ChaosRaven: Wir (Lissy, Karin(?), mein ExMann...) wollen auf alle Fälle starten und möglichst lange fahren, gerne auch mit dünnen Reifen. Wie und ab wann wir es tun, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht!
> Bei Regen fahre ich mit dem MTB!!!


Also, wenn ich die TeamIII-Tour überlebt habe und Sonntag noch fahren kann, dann gerne mit dem Dackelschneider. Ich bin ja gerne eine Frühstarterin, aber trotz meines immens hohen Alters flexiblel...
Freitag, weiß ich noch nicht...


----------



## ChaosRaven (27. Juni 2011)

Dünne Reifen? Is ja eklig... :/
Wollte eigentlich mit dem Hardtail fahren.

Und was ist mit dem Svenni?!


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Die Farbe *Lila* wird permanent erwähnt und durchgekaut, dabei ist die Farbe *Rot* mindestens genauso hübsch:
> 
> Der *rote* Sonnenaufgang in der Früh, hoch oben in den Bergen des Stubaitals,...
> 
> ...



Och, das ist ja schön da wo Ihr wart


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2011)

Mädels, wie wars gestern spontan...
nachdem ich ja gute Gründe hatte Euch nicht zu begleiten, kam es noch schlimmer. Ich bin nicht mit dem Rad nach Dattendings... Cassy hat sich eine Kralle ausgerissen und wurde operiert/amputiert. Da wollte ich dann schnell hin...Aber dem AmpuTierchen gehts besser. Sie konnte gestern Abend schon wieder ungebetene Gäste Anpöbeln.
Die gute Nachricht: mein Pinkes krieg ich heute schon wieder und würde gerne Donnersatg etwas 7Gebirgen.


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, wie wars gestern spontan...
> nachdem ich ja gute Gründe hatte Euch nicht zu begleiten, kam es noch schlimmer. Ich bin nicht mit dem Rad nach Dattendings... Cassy hat sich eine Kralle ausgerissen und wurde operiert/amputiert. Da wollte ich dann schnell hin...Aber dem AmpuTierchen gehts besser. Sie konnte gestern Abend schon wieder ungebetene Gäste Anpöbeln.
> Die gute Nachricht: mein Pinkes krieg ich heute schon wieder und würde gerne Donnersatg etwas 7Gebirgen.


 

Musste gestern spontan aufgeben, da mir mein Bike ganz entsetzlich auf den Keks ging (dat Lager wiedermal.....)
Kann dementsprechend gar nichts planen, bin wieder mal abhängig von hilfsbereiten jungen Männern (mit dem richtigen Werkzeug), die mir bei meinem Problem helfen damit ich wenigstens am Samstag die Team III Tour mitfahren kann.... so wie es sich grad anhört, geht nämlich gar nix!!!!!  und das neue Lager kommt wohl Anfang nächster Woche...


----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2011)

Sonja:
Tretlager oder Hinterbau?

für die "jungen Männer" (damit fallen wir ja alle schonmal raus  ) sollte ein Klimper-Klimper ausreichend sein, um zu spuren, das Manöver beherrschst du doch fast perfekt 

grüße!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Dünne Reifen? Is ja eklig... :/
> Wollte eigentlich mit dem Hardtail fahren.
> 
> *Und was ist mit dem Svenni*?!



Der hat am Sonntag Spätschicht


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2011)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonja:
> Tretlager oder Hinterbau?
> 
> für die "jungen Männer" (damit fallen wir ja alle schonmal raus  ) sollte ein Klimper-Klimper ausreichend sein, um zu spuren, das Manöver beherrschst du doch fast perfekt
> ...


 
Das Lager der Schwinge.....

eigentlich geht es mehr um das richtige Rotwild-Werkzeug....als um die jungen Männer (das mit dem Klimpern wird auch bei mir schwieriger )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> die mir bei meinem Problem helfen damit ich wenigstens am Samstag die Team III Tour mitfahren kann.... so wie es sich grad anhört, geht nämlich gar nix!!!!!  und das neue Lager kommt wohl Anfang nächster Woche...


Du kannst mein babyblaues Sofa fahren, wenn Du magst.
In Willingen half doch einfach Fetten. Half bei meinem blauen auch immer. Fettspray in, auf und um das Lager sprühen. Aber kein Brunox oder WD40, die sind zu dünnflüssig und lösen im schlimmsten Fall jedes Restfett aus dem Lager.
Wingover mal gefragt?


----------



## soka70 (28. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> In Willingen half doch einfach Fetten. Half bei meinem blauen auch immer. Fettspray in, auf und um das Lager sprühen.



Jaja, und da wären sie meine zwei Problemchen.... würde ja gerne fetten, hätte sogar die Zeit dafür und weiß ja auch, dass es sogar bereits 2mal ausreichte, aber mir fehlt das nötige Rotwild-Werkzeug um das Lager "in, auf und um" zu fetten.... und die Matschpartie von Samstag (einschl. diverser Wäschen danach) hat wohl das Willingen-Fett gänzlich gelöst. Werde Jens nochmal verschärft nerven, ansonsten komme ich auf dein Sofa Angebot nochmal zurück... und dann gibbet ein neues Lager!!!!


----------



## soka70 (29. Juni 2011)

...gestern Abend hörte es sich wieder wie ein (gesundes) MTB an, schaun wir mal....


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...gestern Abend hörte es sich wieder wie ein (gesundes) MTB an, schaun wir mal....


Ich habe bei Lagergeräuschen beim babyblauen, alle Lager einfach von außen mit Fettspray erstickt (ohne Demontage), wirken lassen und den Überschuss dann mal abgewischt. Keine Dauerlösung, aber erstmal Ruhe.
Soweit das Technikgeschwafelverbot....was ist nur aus uns geworden?
Wie bekämpfe ich Lagergeräusche? 
Welche Batterie ist fürs Navi die beste? 
Kettenriss...eine Kleinigkeit! 
Ich habe mir heute Karten für den Alpencross bestellt!? 
Sollte ich meine Testosterongehalt im Blut mal testen lassen
Naja, habe Haare auf dem Kopf und keinen Bart, solange das noch so ist...

*Morgen=Donnerstag was aufs Rad die Damen/Herren??
17:00 Uhr irgendwo am 7Gebirge?*


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Juni 2011)

*Alles Dinge, die halt eine Emanzipation so mit sich bringt . Wären die Damen bei ihren Leisten geblieben und hätten sich weiter auf hilfsbereiten männlichen Armen durch das Ungemach dieser Welt tragen lassen.... aber nee .*


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich habe bei Lagergeräuschen beim babyblauen, alle Lager einfach von außen mit Fettspray erstickt (ohne Demontage), wirken lassen und den Überschuss dann mal abgewischt. Keine Dauerlösung, aber erstmal Ruhe.
> Soweit das Technikgeschwafelverbot....was ist nur aus uns geworden?
> Wie bekämpfe ich Lagergeräusche?
> Welche Batterie ist fürs Navi die beste?
> ...



Ich will ja jetzt nicht mit der Menno-Pause kommen, aber....

Habe gestern mal meine neue Topo installiert. Sollen wir mal gemeinsam nach den Etappen schauen?

Morgen 17:00 Uhr klappt hoffentlich. Wo möchtest Du starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (29. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich will ja jetzt nicht mit der Menno-Pause kommen, aber....


Das wäre wenigsten einpassendes Thema...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Habe gestern mal meine neue Topo installiert. Sollen wir mal gemeinsam nach den Etappen schauen?


Jawoll! Immer wenn es regnet! Sonntag nachmittag/Abend eventuell







Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Morgen 17:00 Uhr klappt hoffentlich. Wo möchtest Du starten?


Wo es Dir am besten passt. 
Wenn bei Dir vor der Haustür, dann reise ich auf Pinkie an und klinke mich dann am Ende irgendwo heimatnah aus.
Rammersdorf?
Nachtigallental?
...bin flexibel.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (29. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ ChaosRaven: Wir (Lissy, Karin(?), mein ExMann...) wollen auf alle Fälle starten und möglichst lange fahren, gerne auch mit dünnen Reifen. Wie und ab wann wir es tun, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht!
> Bei Regen fahre ich mit dem MTB!!!





sun909 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> überlege am So mit Kinderhänger und zwei Zwergen (2+4J) die Strecke abzufahren ab Hennef.



Gut möglich dass wir uns anschliessen. Hinterlaßt mal bitte Startzeit und -ort.
Wir hatten schon mal überlegt, bis nach Eitorf abseits der Straßen und den Heimweg dann evtl. über Asphalt, oder umgekehrt. 

@ Sonja: Besagtes Werkzeug habe ich leider auch nicht. Zudem glaube ich nicht, daß Du auf meine Alternativräder paßt, ausgenommen das BMX Rad .


----------



## ChaosRaven (29. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Der hat am Sonntag Spätschicht



Der hatte auch schon mal bessere Ausreden..
Musste halt schneller treten..


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Der hatte auch schon mal bessere Ausreden..
> Musste halt schneller treten..



Ne du musst mich dann ziehen 

Was ist denn mit Samstag >>>Hier ist noch Platz<<<


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (29. Juni 2011)

Jemand Interesse an der RTF am Sonntag in Andernach oder dem MTB Marathon in Rhens?


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jawoll! Immer wenn es regnet! Sonntag nachmittag/Abend eventuell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sonntag abend hab ich ein Date - geht also nicht.  .... mmmh Samstag abend nach der Team III Tour oder Montag?

Morgen: 17:00 Uhr vor meiner Haustür oder ca. 17:30 Uhr Park+Ride Ramersdorf?


----------



## Rote Laterne (29. Juni 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an der RTF am Sonntag in Andernach oder dem MTB Marathon in Rhens?



Rhens hätte ich Interesse gehabt - aber der Herdentrieb ist stärker  
Wir rollen bei Siegtal Pur mit. Karin + Sonja wohl auf dünnen Reifen und ich hetze auf meinen dicken hinterher *hechel*


----------



## Kalinka (29. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Rhens hätte ich Interesse gehabt - aber der Herdentrieb ist stärker
> Wir rollen bei Siegtal Pur mit. Karin + Sonja wohl auf dünnen Reifen und ich hetze auf meinen dicken hinterher *hechel*



Na Du Schaf...vielleicht herde ich in pink und Sonja rot und wild, um eventuell einfach mal in den Wald auszuweichen und unsere "Hinterbauten" an lange Ritte zu gewöhnen?
Wo ist Rens?


----------



## soka70 (30. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Morgen: 17:00 Uhr vor meiner Haustür oder ca. 17:30 Uhr Park+Ride Ramersdorf?


 

... bin für heute raus, fühle mich als würde ich krank


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> @ Helmut: sehr sehr schöne Bilder, naja bei der Kulisse....
> 
> @ ChaosRaven: Wir (Lissy, Karin(?), mein ExMann...) wollen auf alle Fälle starten und möglichst lange fahren, gerne auch mit dünnen Reifen. Wie und ab wann wir es tun, weiß ich allerdings noch nicht!
> Bei Regen fahre ich mit dem MTB!!!





Kalinka schrieb:


> Na Du Schaf...vielleicht herde ich in pink und Sonja rot und wild, um eventuell einfach mal in den Wald auszuweichen und unsere "Hinterbauten" an lange Ritte zu gewöhnen?
> Wo ist Rens?



Mööööh  

Hab doch nur mal gedacht - OK - mach ich nicht mehr

Rhens - bei Koblenz: http://maps.google.de/maps?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&hl=de&tab=wl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juni 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... bin für heute raus, fühle mich als würde ich krank



Och schade, aber besser heute schonen und Samstag fit


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Och schade, aber besser heute schonen und Samstag fit


Ja, sehr schade.
Sollen wir irgendwie Sammeltransporten am Samstag? Ich könnte mit dem Bussi 4 Leute/Räder am Samstag bei Lissy einsammeln.
Oder sammelt Sonja fremd mit Wingovers?

Lissy, heute 17:30 Uhr Ramersdorf wäre fein.


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> J
> 
> Lissy, heute 17:30 Uhr Ramersdorf wäre fein.


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2011)

habe gerade Post erhalten:
_Kein Problem für die Park_ ...kannst shuttle buchen.
Bis gleich.


----------



## trashman2 (30. Juni 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Na Du Schaf...vielleicht herde ich in pink und Sonja rot und wild, um eventuell einfach mal in den Wald auszuweichen und unsere "Hinterbauten" an lange Ritte zu gewöhnen?
> Wo ist Rens?



Wann ist mal wieder Freitagstreff in der Sieglinde?? 

Wünsche euch allen ein schönes kommendes Wochenende...


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Wann ist mal wieder Freitagstreff in der Sieglinde??
> 
> Wünsche euch allen ein schönes kommendes Wochenende...



Wir fahren zu AlpenX-Trainingszwecken im Moment eher im 7Gebirge...da gibts viel HM für kleines Geld


----------



## trashman2 (1. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir fahren zu AlpenX-Trainingszwecken im Moment eher im 7Gebirge...da gibts viel HM für kleines Geld



Sind diese Trainingszwecke touren nur euch Holden vorbehalten? 
Gibt es deine angesprochene "Gewässertour" denn vielleicht als Tourangebot noch? MTB und Wissenschaft...


----------



## Kalinka (1. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Sind diese Trainingszwecke touren nur euch Holden vorbehalten?


Nö! Wenn Dir Forstautoutobahnen mit viel HM bergauf und ein paar Trails und Forstautobahnen bergab zusagen...Motto viel HM, weniger Technik.


trashman2 schrieb:


> "Gewässertour" denn vielleicht als Tourangebot noch? MTB und Wissenschaft...


Och...ne...ja... Ist verschoben wegen Zeitmangel. AlpenX-Training hat oberste Priorität und das Leben neben dem Radfahren braucht auch Pflege


----------



## trashman2 (1. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nö! Wenn Dir Forstautoutobahnen mit viel HM bergauf und ein paar Trails und Forstautobahnen bergab zusagen...Motto viel HM, weniger Technik.



Nö du, HM's sind immer herzlich willkommen.. 
Man muss ja nicht übertreiben... 
Auch mal ruhigere Trails werden gern gefahren..
Kuriere auch grad die letzte 7 Gb Tour aus .. mit blauem Auge und einer dicken Rippenprellung 

Würde gern mal wieder mit euch fahren...



Kalinka schrieb:


> Och...ne...ja... Ist  verschoben wegen Zeitmangel. AlpenX-Training hat oberste Priorität und  das Leben neben dem Radfahren braucht auch Pflege



Gut aber nicht vergessen...  Wissenschaft und Weiterbildung  ist wichtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (2. Juli 2011)

Tolles Wetter soll das morgen geben...
Wie sähe eigentlich der Treffort aus? Wie letztes Jahr am Baumarkt?
Und zu welcher Zeit?


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2011)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Tolles Wetter soll das morgen geben...
> Wie sähe eigentlich der Treffort aus? Wie letztes Jahr am Baumarkt?
> Und zu welcher Zeit?



Lissy und ich sind raus.
Nach der sehr gelungenen und top organisiereten und bombastisch geguideten und sehr leckeren Massenveranstaltung von Team III wollen wir heute zweisam und HM-intensiv!


----------



## ChaosRaven (3. Juli 2011)

10:19.. Da war ich schon längst los. 
Dann mal viel Spaß bergauf, bergab bleibt einfach toller.


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2011)

Mädels, wann fahren wir nun im Ahrtal? Sa oder So?
Freitag bin ich raus, Familienfest...latürnich mit dem Rad hin ;-)


----------



## soka70 (6. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, wann fahren wir nun im Ahrtal? Sa oder So?


 

Ich gehe mal von Sonntag aus... 

Was ist mit Samstag? 3 Berge-Tour zum Warmwerden....


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von Sonntag aus...
> 
> Was ist mit Samstag? 3 Berge-Tour zum Warmwerden....


3 Berge sind nur 800 HM... wir müssen...äh wollen gerne... *4!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (6. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 3 Berge sind nur 800 HM... wir müssen...äh wollen gerne... *4!*


 

.... und dann sonntags ins Ahrtal...puh, IHR seid ja drauf!!! 

Hm, denke mir würden 3 erstmal reichen... schaun wir einfach mal!


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> .... und dann sonntags ins Ahrtal...puh, IHR seid ja drauf!!!
> 
> Hm, denke mir würden 3 erstmal reichen... schaun wir einfach mal!


Besser ist das! Dann machen wir 3!


----------



## soka70 (7. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Besser ist das! Dann machen wir 3!


 
lässt du dich immer so leicht überreden????


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Juli 2011)

Hi, 
hat morgen jemand Lust auf 7GB? Ich kann ab 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> lässt du dich immer so leicht überreden????


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat morgen jemand Lust auf 7GB? Ich kann ab 17:00 Uhr.


Nein, Torsten Papa hat Geburtstag...fahre selbstredend mit dem Rad hoch!!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Hi,
> hat morgen jemand Lust auf 7GB? Ich kann ab 17:00 Uhr.


 
Hallo, wollte heute auch ins 7GB, bin aber zeitlich nach hinten etwas eingeschränkt; wäre ein etwas früherer Start (ab Ramersdorf!?) möglich?


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> lässt du dich immer so leicht überreden????


 


Kalinka schrieb:


>


 
_"Wer seine Meinung nie zurückzieht, liebt sich selbst mehr als die Wahrheit."_
_Joseph Joubert_

__


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, wollte heute auch ins 7GB, bin aber zeitlich nach hinten etwas eingeschränkt; wäre ein etwas früherer Start (ab Ramersdorf!?) möglich?



Ich bin nach vorne etwas eingeschränkt; noch früher Feierabend geht nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin nach vorne etwas eingeschränkt; noch früher Feierabend geht nicht.


 
Dann muß ich mich gegebenenfalls etwas früher ausklinken ...; Treffen 17 Uhr Ramersdorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> _"Wer seine Meinung nie zurückzieht, liebt sich selbst mehr als die Wahrheit."_
> _Joseph Joubert_
> 
> __


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Juli 2011)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mich gegebenenfalls etwas früher ausklinken ...; Treffen 17 Uhr Ramersdorf?



Sch.. muß weiter nach hinten schieben oder eventl. gar nicht fahren
Ist grad echt zum


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sch.. muß weiter nach hinten schieben oder eventl. gar nicht fahren
> Ist grad echt zum


*NICHT ÄRGERN!*
Dann morgen...und wann? 11:00? 12:00? Nachtigallental? Ramersdorf?Fragen über Fragen?


----------



## soka70 (8. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *NICHT ÄRGERN!*
> Dann morgen...und wann? 11:00? 12:00? Nachtigallental? Ramersdorf?Fragen über Fragen?


 
Vorschlag (und Ausblick aufs WE!):

Samstag bin ich um 11.40 Uhr bei Lissy und wir treffen Karin um 12 Uhr in Ramersdorf und düsen durch die sieben Berge.

Sonntag fahren wir ab 12 Uhr im Ahrtal, Treffpunkt etc. folgen... ist in Vorbereitung soweit ich das überblicke.

Heute ist noch ausruhen und Krafttanken für 2 anstrengende Biketage

Also liebe Lissy, nicht traurig sein...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. Juli 2011)

darf man(n)/ich sich Euch am Sonntag im Ahrtal anschließen? Ich war da noch nie.


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> darf man(n)/ich sich Euch am Sonntag im Ahrtal anschließen? Ich war da noch nie.


Ich habe gegen Zwergenwerfer-Begleitung nichts einzuwenden...sind ja alles große Mädchen...


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Vorschlag (und Ausblick aufs WE!):
> 
> Samstag bin ich um 11.40 Uhr bei Lissy und wir treffen Karin um 12 Uhr in Ramersdorf und düsen durch die sieben Berge.
> 
> ...



 FEIERABEND ! 

Samstag: JA!
Sonntag: Was auch immer da auf mich zukommt - JA! 
Zwergenwerfer: JA! Klar - hast Du nicht sowieso eine Genehmigung?


----------



## Kalinka (8. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> FEIERABEND !
> 
> Samstag: JA!
> Sonntag: Was auch immer da auf mich zukommt - JA!
> Zwergenwerfer: JA! Klar - hast Du nicht sowieso eine Genehmigung?



Samstag: JA!
Komme nach Rammersdorf.
Sonntag: Was auch immer da auf mich zukommt - JA! 
Komme wohin ich soll...


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Juli 2011)

Verdammt und ich muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag: JA!
> Komme nach Rammersdorf.
> Sonntag: Was auch immer da auf mich zukommt - JA!
> Komme wohin ich soll...



Alteisen kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit.... QuälRunde


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Alteisen kommt wahrscheinlich auch mit.... QuälRunde


Oh nein! Wo kommt das Altmetall den her!


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Oh nein! Wo kommt das Altmetall den her!



Recycling nennt frau das. Mal sehen wieviel Rost er angesetzt hat


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Juli 2011)

Wann geht es denn wo los???


----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Wann geht es denn wo los???


Um 11:00 bei mir. Räder in den Bus (PN mit Adresse folgt). Oder 12:00 in Dernau Bahnhof, glaube ich.
LG


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn das Ok ist, waer ich 11.00 bei Dir. Dann Roll ich mit dem Rad an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (9. Juli 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Wenn das Ok ist, waer ich 11.00 bei Dir. Dann Roll ich mit dem Rad an



Jepp, bis morgen.


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juli 2011)

*Hallo Mädels,
war etwas ausgenockt die Woche, aber nun reicht der Blutdruck wieder zum aufrechten Gehen und hoffentlich zum Rollen. Wollte nächste Woche ab Nachmittag ein bis 165 mal ins 7Gebirge jemand Zeit und Lust?*


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juli 2011)

Ladies,
habe gestern Abend alles gegeben um mein Rad selber fahruntüchtig zu schrauben...also ob die Schaltung jetzt besser ist als vorher??? Auf dem Montageständer lief sie, aber unter Last...
Aber ich versuche mit dem Rad zu Lissy zu reisen und melde mich von unterwegs, wenns Probleme gibt.


----------



## Tazz (18. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ladies,
> habe gestern Abend alles gegeben um mein Rad selber fahruntüchtig zu schrauben...also ob die Schaltung jetzt besser ist als vorher??? Auf dem Montageständer lief sie, aber unter Last...
> Aber ich versuche mit dem Rad zu Lissy zu reisen und melde mich von unterwegs, wenns Probleme gibt.



......wer Ketten wieder ans laufen bekommt  und sich bei Stürzen selbst Versorgt   da kann sone kleine Schaltung nichts mehr ausrichten 

*Ich glaub an Dich *


----------



## trashman2 (18. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ladies,
> habe gestern Abend alles gegeben um mein Rad selber fahruntüchtig zu schrauben...also ob die Schaltung jetzt besser ist als vorher??? Auf dem Montageständer lief sie, aber unter Last...
> Aber ich versuche mit dem Rad zu Lissy zu reisen und melde mich von unterwegs, wenns Probleme gibt.



Schade, dass ich nicht umme Ecke wohne.... 
Das notwendige Werkzeug und die Motivation habe ich dir zu helfen....

Aber du schaffst es auch !!!!

*Chaka Du schaffst es*


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich nicht umme Ecke wohne....
> Das notwendige Werkzeug und die Motivation habe ich dir zu helfen....
> 
> Aber du schaffst es auch !!!!
> ...



Sie hat! Karin - wenn ich mal Probleme habe ......


----------



## trashman2 (18. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sie hat! Karin - wenn ich mal Probleme habe ......



das ist doch schön zu hören..... 
Was anderes habe ich auch nicht erwartet.....


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich nicht umme Ecke wohne....
> Das notwendige Werkzeug und die Motivation habe ich dir zu helfen....
> Aber du schaffst es auch !!!!
> *Chaka Du schaffst es*





Tazz schrieb:


> ......wer Ketten wieder ans laufen bekommt  und sich bei StÃ¼rzen selbst Versorgt   da kann sone kleine Schaltung nichts mehr ausrichten
> 
> *Ich glaub an Dich *:hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf::hÃ¼pf:



Wie motivierend. Und da ich keinen Rasen und ein LadegerÃ¤t habe, werde ich bald total selbstÃ¤ndig sein 


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Sie hat! Karin - wenn ich mal Probleme habe ......


Ãh...ja...gerne. Schaltung kann ich scheinbar.
Aber Werkzeug...puh bin gestern am Pedalwechsel gescheitert...muss wohl mal nen Satz SchraubenschlÃ¼ssel kaufen. Und Imbus...den 1â¬-Satz hab ich nach einmaligem Gebrauch in hohem Bogen entsorgt.


----------



## joscho (19. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie motivierend. Und da ich keinen Rasen und ein Ladegerät habe, werde ich bald total selbständig sein



Das soll mal einer verstehen


----------



## soka70 (19. Juli 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Das soll mal einer verstehen


 

DU verstehst das!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Juli 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Das soll mal einer verstehen



Frauen, das sagt schon alles.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Frauen, das sagt schon alles.


Hey, sehr erfreulich blöde Sprüche von Dir zu hören, Du Mann!
Der Herr Schäfer erklärt es Dir!



soka70 schrieb:


> DU verstehst das!!!!


Jepp, das denke ich auch!


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie motivierend. Und da ich keinen Rasen und ein Ladegerät habe, werde ich bald total selbständig sein



Dann kann man dir ja nur noch eine allzeitfunktionierende Steckdose wünschen.


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2011)

Sie hat aber noch nicht erfasst, wofür das Gerät, um das es hier hinsichtlich ununterbrochener Stromversorgung geht, eigentlich dient. Sie fährt es nämlich noch im Trinkflaschenhalter ihres *Bikes* spazieren .



Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie motivierend. Und da ich keinen Rasen und ein Ladegerät habe, werde ich bald total selbständig sein


 
Ok, demnächst nur noch Holz als Meterstücke (Insider). Ich habe nichts gegen weibliche Hilflosigkeiten, Abhängigkeiten, Schuldgefühle... .


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Sie hat aber noch nicht erfasst, wofür das Gerät, um das es hier hinsichtlich ununterbrochener Stromversorgung geht, eigentlich dient. Sie fährt es nämlich noch im Trinkflaschenhalter ihres *Bikes* spazieren .


Also, wir sprechen doch nach wie vor übers Navi, gelle.
Und das ist bei mir am Vorbau!


Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ok, demnächst nur noch Holz als Meterstücke (Insider). Ich habe nichts gegen weibliche Hilflosigkeiten, Abhängigkeiten, Schuldgefühle... .


Und...hat es Dich weitergebracht?





Gut, also Du fürs Holz und nette entspannte Touren und Torsten für den Bus. Ich gebe zu Männer sind nicht immer total unnütz.


----------



## soka70 (19. Juli 2011)

Wunderbar dieses Technikgeschwafel im Frauentreff...

habe gerade wieder eine neue Baustelle am Bike entdeckt (als wären die alten abgearbeitet....) meine Sattelstütze hat einen Riss, nun meine Frage (ICH bin nämlich wirklich hilflos)
a) ist ein Riss schlimm und muss sie sofort ersetzt werden?
b) worauf muss ich (außer dem Durchmesser) beim Kauf achten?
c) hat jemand zufällig eine über und unnütz rumliegen? Außendurchmesser: 27,2 mm

Danke....


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2011)

kalinka schrieb:


> ....
> *ich gebe zu männer sind nicht immer total unnütz*



aha


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wunderbar dieses Technikgeschwafel im Frauentreff...
> 
> habe gerade wieder eine neue Baustelle am Bike entdeckt (als wären die alten abgearbeitet....) meine Sattelstütze hat einen Riss, nun meine Frage (ICH bin nämlich wirklich hilflos)
> a) ist ein Riss schlimm und muss sie sofort ersetzt werden?
> ...



zu 
a) ein riss ist immer schlimm .. 
b) innendurchmesser ist entscheident . Länge und Winkelmass am besten die alte mithehmen 
c) außendurchmesser 12,8 cm ?? wäre etwas dick oder .. 30,6 mm oder 31,2 mm kenne ich ich oder ist damit die länge gemeint ???


----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> a) ist ein Riss schlimm und muss sie sofort ersetzt werden?


 
Ja. Wenn es denn wirklich ein Riss ist und nicht ein Kratzer vom Hoch- und Runterstellen des Sattels. Wenn Riss, dann meist am Kopf (Sattelaufnahme). Dann nicht mehr weiterfahren!




soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> b) worauf muss ich (außer dem Durchmesser) beim Kauf achten?


 
Passend zu Deinem Bike-Konzept: Kein Carbon, sondern Alu. Lange Stützen lassen sich kürzen, kurze nicht verlängern. Also schau, das die neue mindestens genauso lang ist wie jetzt die alte.



soka70 schrieb:


> .
> c) hat jemand zufällig eine über und unnütz rumliegen? Außendurchmesser: 12,8 cm


 
Fast 13 Zentimeter... wird äußerst schwierig . Nee, kann nicht sein. Bitte nochmals nachmessen, ist auch wichtig für den Neukauf. Ist meist 27,2 mm oder 31,6 mm oder so. Tipp und falls Hilflosigkeit andauert (auch fürs fachgerechte Kürzen) gerne per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wunderbar dieses Technikgeschwafel im Frauentreff...
> 
> habe gerade wieder eine neue Baustelle am Bike entdeckt (als wären die alten abgearbeitet....) meine Sattelstütze hat einen Riss, nun meine Frage (ICH bin nämlich wirklich hilflos)
> a) ist ein Riss schlimm und muss sie sofort ersetzt werden?
> ...



Wenn du weißt, was für ein Rotwild Modell du hast, kannst du hier nachfragen. Wenn du konventionell einkaufen gehst, nimm die alte mit. Ich glaube du hast ein 27,2 mm Stütze. Beschwören würde ich es nicht. Kurzfristig könnte die Tazz dir eine leihen. 31, irgendwas hat mein Bruder. 34,9 haben der Konfuse und ich, du aber sicherlich nicht.


----------



## soka70 (19. Juli 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> zu
> a) ein riss ist immer schlimm ..
> b) innendurchmesser ist entscheident . Länge und Winkelmass am besten die alte mithehmen
> c) außendurchmesser 12,8 cm ?? wäre etwas dick oder .. 30,6 mm oder 31,2 mm kenne ich ich oder ist damit die länge gemeint ???


 

jaaa, sorry, Lehrer und der Messschieber

es sind 27,2 mm...gelobe Besserung!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Sonja,
bei einem Riss solltest du sofort (!) tauschen 

Gibt sonst einen fiesen Einschlag, wenn die bricht und du vom Rad fliegst...

Kann dir ggf. eine heute in Bonn besorgen und mit nach HF bringen, da ich kurz zu meiner Mum fahre;dann bitte kurz bei mir bis 17.00 Uhr melden 

(Länge?, Versatz am Sattel? =gerade Sattelstütze oder oben der Kopf nach hinten versetzt?)
Beispiel für gerade: http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/135548
Beispiel für Versatz (offset): http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/358039

grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Juli 2011)

.


----------



## joscho (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe diverse Stützen (zum Teil Neuware) im Keller. Von 27.2 bis 34.9 dürfte alles dabei sein. Da Du es aber wahrscheinlich eilig hast und die Dinger nicht die Welt kosten... Wenn ich doch mal schauen gehen soll, dann sag bescheid.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wunderbar dieses Technikgeschwafel im Frauentreff...
> 
> habe gerade wieder eine neue Baustelle am Bike entdeckt (als wären die alten abgearbeitet....) meine Sattelstütze hat einen Riss, nun meine Frage (ICH bin nämlich wirklich hilflos)
> a) ist ein Riss schlimm und muss sie sofort ersetzt werden?
> ...


 
Habe eine 'rumliegen (wg. Ersatz durch Vario-Stütze), bin aber bis Mittwoch abend unterwegs und den Durchmesser nicht im Kopf, obwohl männlichen Geschlechts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (19. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, wir sprechen doch nach wie vor übers Navi, gelle.
> Und das ist bei mir am Vorbau!


 
*Links oder rechts? *



Kalinka schrieb:


> Und...hat es Dich weitergebracht?


 
*Uneingeschränkt: Ja! Allerdings in eine Richtung, in die ich gar nicht wollte... *


----------



## trashman2 (19. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wie motivierend. Und da ich keinen Rasen und ein Ladegerät habe, werde ich bald total selbständig sein
> 
> Äh...ja...gerne. Schaltung kann ich scheinbar.
> Aber Werkzeug...puh bin gestern am Pedalwechsel gescheitert...muss wohl mal nen Satz Schraubenschlüssel kaufen. Und Imbus...den 1-Satz hab ich nach einmaligem Gebrauch in hohem Bogen entsorgt.



Imbus und Schraubenschlüssel sind viefach vorhanden... 
Meine Pedale tausche ich auch schon mal.. im Winter und im Sommer..

Werkzeug für einen Euro kannste auch gleich inne Tonne schmeißen..
da ist der Werkzeugstahl , sofern es auch diesem überhaupt besteht, die ganze Sache nicht wert. Kauf lieber etwas besseres Werkzeug... 
Standart Werzeug (Schraubendrehersatz, Maul-und Ringschlüssel, Imbus- ggf. auch Thorx) gibt es jedem guten Baumarkt, Spezielles Rad- Werkzeug wie z.B. Kettennieter, Schlüssel für das Tretlager etc.... im guten Radladen....


----------



## soka70 (19. Juli 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank  für die raschen Antworten (zu doof, dass ich Konferenz hatte ), also es ist tatsächlich ein Riss am Kopf (Sattelaufnahme), und ja, ich werde nicht damit weiterfahren (möchte zumindest gesund zum AlpenX).

Carsten: vielen Dank für dein Angebot, morgen (Mittwoch) habe ich eh vor zum Händler meines Vertrauens nach Bonn - Siemenstr. zu fahren, meine Liste ist jetzt einfach was länger....

Jörg: wie kommst du darauf, dass ich es "wahrscheinlich eilig" habe? 

Möchte gerne spätestens Freitag wieder auf dem MTB-Sattel sitzen, falls bis dahin irgendwer seine 27,2 mm Sattelstütze loswerden möchte, bitte bis Mittwochmittag Bescheid geben, ansonsten erwerbe ich eine neue! Natürlich nehme ich die alte mit, man kann ja nie wissen.....

Dankt euch


----------



## sibby08 (19. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, wir sprechen doch nach wie vor übers Navi, gelle.
> Und das ist bei mir am Vorbau!...


 
So so, Du befestigst Dein Navi an Deinem Vorbau 
Schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Möchte gerne spätestens Freitag wieder auf dem MTB-Sattel sitzen, falls bis dahin irgendwer seine 27,2 mm Sattelstütze loswerden möchte, bitte bis Mittwochmittag Bescheid geben, ansonsten erwerbe ich eine neue! Natürlich nehme ich die alte mit, man kann ja nie wissen.....
> 
> Dankt euch



Hey Sonja, leider finde ich meine alte in dem herrschenden Chaos nicht, hättest Du gerne haben können.Aber vielleicht ist die Zeit ja auch reif für eine absenkbare?!Ich möchte sie nicht mehr missen!


----------



## asphaltjunkie (19. Juli 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So so, Du befestigst Dein Navi an Deinem Vorbau



Wenn der Vorbau groß genug ist.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...und ja, ich werde nicht damit weiterfahren (möchte zumindest gesund zum AlpenX).


Ja bitte doch!!!


soka70 schrieb:


> ...morgen (Mittwoch) habe ich eh vor zum Händler meines Vertrauens nach Bonn - Siemenstr. zu fahren, meine Liste ist jetzt einfach was länger....



Brauche nichts. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juli 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Wenn der Vorbau groß genug ist.



Na - Dir scheint es ja wieder gut zugehen 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja bitte doch!!!
> 
> Brauche nichts. Viel Erfolg!



Hab meine Bestellung schon losgeschickt. Jetzt muß ich nur noch meinen Montageständer zusammenpuzzlen, dann kann das schrauben losgehen


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2011)

sibby08 schrieb:


> So so, Du befestigst Dein Navi an Deinem Vorbau
> Schmeiß mich weg.



Für den Ein oder Anderen ist der Vorbau selbst schon Navi genug.


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juli 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Für den Ein oder Anderen ist der Vorbau selbst schon Navi genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (19. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> E
> 
> Jörg: wie kommst du darauf, dass ich es "wahrscheinlich eilig" habe?
> Dankt euch




Ich bin Ingenieur , dem is nix zu schwör... auch das Erahnen von technischen Problemen gehört zu meinen Tätigkeiten... 

Sonja: Alles wird gut


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieur , dem is nix zu schwör... auch das Erahnen von technischen Problemen gehört zu meinen Tätigkeiten...
> 
> Sonja: Alles wird gut



Und wenn du jetzt noch merken würdest, das du überhaupt nix von eilig geschrieben hast und somit vermutlich auch nicht gemeint warst...ja dann...


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2011)

trashman2 schrieb:


> Ich bin Ingenieur , dem is nix zu schwör... auch das Erahnen von technischen Problemen gehört zu meinen Tätigkeiten...


Das kenn ich: der Hausmeister und die TA konkretisieren und lösen dann die erahnten Probleme.
Gut das Sonja Lehrerin ist, die es eilig hat, kein Navi besitzt und ein Rad, das bis zum AX runderneuert sein wird. Bleibt zu wünschen, daß die Sattelstütze vorrätig ist. Viel Glück!


----------



## soka70 (20. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gut das Sonja Lehrerin ist, die es eilig hat, kein Navi besitzt und ein Rad, das bis zum AX runderneuert sein wird. Bleibt zu wünschen, daß die Sattelstütze vorrätig ist. Viel Glück!


 
DANKE!!!! 

Brauchst du noch was????


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> Brauchst du noch was????





Kalinka schrieb:


> Brauche nichts.


.


----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2011)

Hi Sonja,
solltest du dort nichts adäquates finden, dann klingel kurz durch...

Viel Spaß beim "shoppen" 

grüße


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juli 2011)

Mädels...äh...Damen, meinte ich latürnich...morgen was angedacht?


----------



## soka70 (20. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels...äh...Damen, meinte ich latürnich...morgen was angedacht?




...weiß nicht, aber:

Freitag, 22.07. ab 15 Uhr Sieglinde 

quasi als Ferienauftaktrunde.... 

später kann ich nicht, da ich ab 18.30 Uhr ausgehfein sein muss!


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels...äh...Damen, meinte ich latürnich...morgen was angedacht?



An was hast Du da gedacht? Rollen oder Hm, ab wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Juli 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...weiß nicht, aber:
> 
> Freitag, 22.07. ab 15 Uhr Sieglinde
> 
> ...



Bin dabei und Uhrzeiten passen auch, da ich eventl. noch zur Bierbörse rolle


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bin dabei und Uhrzeiten passen auch, da ich eventl. noch zur Bierbörse rolle


15:00 Uhr... da muss ich aber früh losrollen und das Stundenkonto strapazieren, aber ok... nächste Woche habe ich wieder Wochenenddienst.
Mit Euch doch immer!Lissy, dann roll ich mit Dir zu Bierbörse


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juli 2011)

Rolle gleich los zur Sieglinde...Bei Absage bitte sms...nur die Bierbörse fällt aus...Habe ein Nudeldate heute Abend.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2011)

Sieglinde heute Abend sieht schlecht aus, oder Mädels?
Nicht gerade OpenAir-Wetter...


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieglinde heute Abend sieht schlecht aus, oder Mädels?
> Nicht gerade OpenAir-Wetter...



Wie wäre es alternativ mit einer Runde 7GB? Dann sind wir auch zügig wieder im warmen Stall


----------



## Kalinka (26. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Wie wäre es alternativ mit einer Runde 7GB? Dann sind wir auch zügig wieder im warmen Stall



Ich wäre dabei. Hatte vor um 16:00 von Honnef erstmal auf die Löwenburg zu klettern und dann die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Wann startest Du wo?
Treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2011)

Mädels,

heute bin ich auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs.
Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr wollte ich ab 15:00 ab Honnef ins 7Gebirge starten...Erstziel Giomburg von Röndorf aus. Für Lissy zu früh, gelle? Aber Sonja?


----------



## trashman2 (31. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> heute bin ich auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs.
> Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr wollte ich ab 15:00 ab Honnef ins 7Gebirge starten...Erstziel Giomburg von Röndorf aus. Für Lissy zu früh, gelle? Aber Sonja?



Kommenden Freitag 15:00 Uhr Sieglinde?? 
wenn ja, würde ich gerne mal wieder vorbei kommen , wenn es möglich ist...

Schönen Sonntag euch allen....


----------



## soka70 (31. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> 
> heute bin ich auf dünnen Reifen unterwegs.
> Mo, Di, Mi, Do, Fr wollte ich ab 15:00 ab Honnef ins 7Gebirge starten...Erstziel Giomburg von Röndorf aus. Für Lissy zu früh, gelle? Aber Sonja?




Mir hängt das 7Gebirge langsam zum Hals raus... aber jut, 

Montag: Biken mit Lissy im 7Gebirge (Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, sollten uns irgendwo treffen)
Dienstag: bin ich mal raus aus den 7Bergen
Mittwoch: ja
Donnerstag: ja
Freitag: vielleicht (muss noch abklären wann mein Wander-WE beginnt)

wäre auch mal für Rollen mit dünnen Reifen....

P.S. Heute waren die rote Laterne und ich echt unmotiviert, aber dafür super fleißig!!! Bin stolz auf uns..


----------



## Rote Laterne (31. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal noch früher raus. Ich ruf dann an. 

Freitag an der Sieglinde wär auch mal wieder nett. Ein bisschen flacher und keine Giomburg. Ich muß mal wieder was anderes sehen ;-)

Samstag/Sonntag dann wieder lang und hoch? Wie wäre es mit der Tour nach Maria Laach oder an der Ahr?


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Mal sehen, vielleicht kann ich ja auch mal noch früher raus. Ich ruf dann an.
> 
> Freitag an der Sieglinde wär auch mal wieder nett. Ein bisschen flacher und keine Giomburg. Ich muß mal wieder was anderes sehen ;-)
> 
> Samstag/Sonntag dann wieder lang und hoch? Wie wäre es mit der Tour nach Maria Laach oder an der Ahr?



Gerne auch mal dünne Reifen in der Woche, Sonja.
Am Samstag wollen wir wandern so ab 14:00. Irgendwo oberhalb des Rheins Höhe Leubsdorf o.ä. mit abendlicher Einkehr. Wer mag ist gerne willkommen. Aber Sonntag bin ich für für Radfahren...gerne in der Fremde und lang! Maria Laach klingt gut...


----------



## Kettenfresser (31. Juli 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gerne auch mal dünne Reifen in der Woche, Sonja.
> Am Samstag wollen wir wandern so ab 14:00. Irgendwo oberhalb des Rheins Höhe Leubsdorf o.ä. mit abendlicher Einkehr. Wer mag ist gerne willkommen. Aber Sonntag bin ich für für Radfahren...*gerne in der Fremde und lang! Maria Laach klingt gut...*



hmmm klingt interessant ..was für daten gibt es denn da  ...und nehmt ihr auch langsame mit ???


----------



## Kalinka (1. August 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmm klingt interessant ..was für daten gibt es denn da  ...und nehmt ihr auch langsame mit ???



Marco hat uns mal zum Laacher See geguidet...gibt es da einen Track?
Ich hab keinen. Lissy? Marco?
Ansonsten wie wäre es damit: CTF durch die Vulkane - 66.41 km http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#12_50.48023052012273_7.339210510253906_p
oder damit Limesrunde 11.07.10 - 39.46 km (Rundkurs) http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#13_50.57887651221435_7.291145324707031_p
Kriege die Touren nicht richtig verlinkt...Mist!
Vielleicht findet Ihr sie trotzdem...
Versuche es heute abend von zu Hause.


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> hmmm klingt interessant ..was für daten gibt es denn da  ...und nehmt ihr auch langsame mit ???


Du warest doch jetzt in den Bergen...

Also es wird laaang, weiiiit und hooooch, eine AX-Etappe quasi. Wir nähmen Dich natürlich mit, aber willst Du das wirklich?


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Du warest doch jetzt in den Bergen...
> 
> Also es wird laaang, weiiiit und hooooch, eine AX-Etappe quasi. Wir nähmen Dich natürlich mit, aber willst Du das wirklich?



laaang , weiiiit und hooooch .. da ging es nur hoooooooch .. 15% sind nicht ohne .. ne lass mal ich werde mich hier auf Trails vernügen  
Euch aber viel Spass und hoffe auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> laaang , weiiiit und hooooch .. da ging es nur hoooooooch .. 15% sind nicht ohne .. ne lass mal ich werde mich hier auf Trails vernügen


15 % = Altenbödingen hoch ungefähr? 


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Euch aber viel Spass und hoffe auf gutes Wetter.


Es war das ganze Frühjahr so trocken...das bisschen Regen die letzten 2 Wochen war zwar nass, aber hat ja nicht 2 Monate am Stück geschüttet.
Wir sind für den AX gut imprägniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> 15 % = Altenbödingen hoch ungefähr?


ja aber auf Schotter und ungefährt 10-20 mal so lange.. 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Es war das ganze Frühjahr so trocken...das bisschen Regen die letzten 2 Wochen war zwar nass, aber hat ja nicht 2 Monate am Stück geschüttet.
> Wir sind für den AX gut *imprägniert*


Ja und denke dran pro 100m wird es min. 1°C kälter ..das haben wir am Sonntag erleben dürfen . Im Tal 10°C oben dann +1°C und Regen ..boah was das kalt


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Ja und denke dran pro 100m wird es min. 1°C kälter ..das haben wir am Sonntag erleben dürfen . Im Tal 10°C oben dann +1°C und Regen ..boah was das kalt


Ich weiss. Abfahrt von der Plumsjochhütte September 2010, die wir am Vortag kurzbehost erradelt hatten. Die geplante Weiterfahrt zum Karwendelhaus wurde gegen Zwangsabfahrt getauscht..mir war noch nie soooo kalt, daß der Kreislauf in die Knie geht...


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. August 2011)

Mist, dachte ich hätte den Maria-Laach-Track, is aber nich :-(


----------



## Kalinka (4. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Mist, dachte ich hätte den Maria-Laach-Track, is aber nich :-(


Wenn Marco keine Bits für uns hat, dann das ?
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kzfwclvzeokgbpto


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wenn Marco keine Bits für uns hat, dann das ?
> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kzfwclvzeokgbpto


----------



## Kalinka (6. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


>



Mädels, der Track ist auf dem Helferlein ich rechne mit 6h Stunden. Ca 65 km und 1200-1400 HM. Jederzeit variierbar, je nach Verfassung, Laune, Zeitplan, Wetter...
Treffpunkt 10:00 in Leubsdorf auf dem Parkplatz an der B42 direkt am Bahnhof. Starten dort zur Höninger Fähre und dann auf der anderen Seite dem track folgen...Lissy, Batterien nicht vergessen.
Freu mich.


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. August 2011)

Super. Batterien für das Helferlein sind geladen. Rucksack fast fertig gepackt. Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2011)

Mädels,
mache heute ab 16:00 einen Karten-GPS-AX-Planungsabschluss-Tag.
Wer mag klingelt einfach und gibt seinen Senf dazu!


----------



## Eifelwolf (12. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Wer mag klingelt einfach und gibt seinen Senf dazu!


 
Endlich! Jetzt gibt es neben der Facebook-Party auch - lang ersehnt - die MTB-News-Forums-Party - wow !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (12. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels,
> mache heute ab 16:00 einen Karten-GPS-AX-Planungsabschluss-Tag.
> Wer mag klingelt einfach und gibt seinen Senf dazu!



Na, das ging ja daneben 

Sonja in Erfurt und ich sehe jetzt erst. Hätte aber auch nicht gekonnt.
Vielleicht bleibt morgen ja etwas Zeit übrig.


----------



## Kalinka (12. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na, das ging ja daneben
> 
> Sonja in Erfurt und ich sehe jetzt erst. Hätte aber auch nicht gekonnt.
> Vielleicht bleibt morgen ja etwas Zeit übrig.


Egal, hab fleißig in die Karten gekritzelt und mit Marco telefoniert.
Eventuell ist Deine Etappe 7 doch nicht umsonst. Alles morgen im Detail.


----------



## ultra2 (13. August 2011)

Danke fürs heutige Mitnehmen. Und danke an Marco fürs Trailuphilltraining.

Hier noch ein Erklärungsversuch für das Verschwinden zahlloser Naturalien.







Schön wars


----------



## Kalinka (18. August 2011)

Mädels, AX-Rucksack ist gepackt. Mit allen Karten, Sony-Ericson-Händie-Ladegerät, Erste-Hilfe-set, Kamera und diversen Gels und Riegeln: 8,4 kg...wollte 8,0 aber ich weiß nicht wo noch pimpen...
Habs die Woche etwas ruhiger angegangen und aufs Biken verzichtet. Hat gut getan.


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, AX-Rucksack ist gepackt. Mit allen Karten, Sony-Ericson-Händie-Ladegerät, Erste-Hilfe-set, Kamera und diversen Gels und Riegeln: 8,4 kg...wollte 8,0 aber ich weiß nicht wo noch pimpen...
> Habs die Woche etwas ruhiger angegangen und aufs Biken verzichtet. Hat gut getan.



Oh Gott.... 

nimm schon mal die Winterklamotten wieder raus, es wird heiß 
Dann verteilst Du noch ein paar Karten auf Deine MitfahrerInnen und außerdem checken wir Samstag/Sonntag, was nur einmal mit muss.


----------



## soka70 (18. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, AX-Rucksack ist gepackt.




DITO!!!!!! ich sach nur, ein Knäppchen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Oh Gott....
> nimm schon mal die Winterklamotten wieder raus, es wird heiß


Hab ich schon, Winterjacke gegen Fleeceweste getauscht...ich friere doch immer


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann verteilst Du noch ein paar Karten auf Deine MitfahrerInnen und außerdem checken wir Samstag/Sonntag, was nur einmal mit muss.


Naja, schmeißen wir Samstag das LG-Gemeinwohl-Zeug auf einen Haufen und teilen schwesterlich: Wir navigieren, Küken schleppt.



soka70 schrieb:


> DITO!!!!!! ich sach nur, ein Knäppchen....


War gerade im Keller und hab im Laborfundus nach Dübchen gefandet. Sitzcreme und Wundsalbe werden in kleinere Gebinde umgefüllt. Der Hüttenschlafsack ist noch gar nicht drin...210 g ägypische Baumwolle...gerade in der Mittagspause getropext.
Ich kenne jetzt die Gewichte meiner Slips


Hat eine Sonnenmilch dabei?...bei mir ist alles alle.


----------



## soka70 (18. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Hat eine Sonnenmilch dabei?...bei mir ist alles alle.



30er im Rucksack incl. Labello mit Sonnenschutz!!


----------



## Kalinka (18. August 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> 30er im Rucksack incl. Labello mit Sonnenschutz!!


----------



## Kalinka (18. August 2011)

Also so langsam weicht die Angst vor der eigenen Courage der Vorfreude, Mädels wir packen das (Rucksäcke und Alpen!)


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. August 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also so langsam weicht die Angst vor der eigenen Courage der Vorfreude, Mädels wir packen das (Rucksäcke und Alpen!)



Häää .... 

Komisch - bei mir schwankt das aber noch soooo - mir ist übel.

Ich kämpfe grade mit meinem Rucksack. Und dann muß ich noch für Gardasee, mein Rad putzen, mein Auto ..... oh Männo - heut wünscht ich mir ich wäre Lehrerin und hätte frei


----------



## ultra2 (18. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... - heut wünscht ich mir ich wäre Lehrerin und hätte frei



Ups, so schlimm?

Euch super viel Spass und Traumwetter.


----------



## Tazz (18. August 2011)

*Ich wünsche euch auch super viel Spaß *



*Macht das ihr rüber kommt Mädels 

*....( den Jungs wünsche ich das natürlich auch  )


----------



## Kalinka (19. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Häää ....
> 
> Komisch - bei mir schwankt das aber noch soooo - mir ist übel.
> 
> Ich kämpfe grade mit meinem Rucksack. Und dann muß ich noch für Gardasee, mein Rad putzen, mein Auto ..... oh Männo - heut wünscht ich mir ich wäre Lehrerin und hätte frei



Lass das Auto!


----------



## joscho (19. August 2011)

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf der Tour und am Lago  
Ein wenig Sonne wird es wohl geben: http://www.suedtirolwetter.com/index.htm. Am besten nicht unter die 2000m kommen


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2011)

*Alles wird gut!!!!!

*Lissy, wenn du noch Hilfe brauchst, du weißt, wo ich wohne..

Heute Abend hole ich den Träger ab, bin mal gespannt, ob mein Mini nicht hinten überkippt 

und....

*Ich freue mich riesig!!!!!   *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (19. August 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> *Alles wird gut!!!!!
> 
> und....
> 
> ...


*

SO !!! Jetzt bin auch ich fertig und kann mich freuen 

oder geh besser ins Bett - ich bin fertig!*


----------



## soka70 (19. August 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> SO !!! Jetzt bin auch ich fertig und kann mich freuen
> 
> oder geh besser ins Bett - ich bin fertig!




Na dann.... gutes Nächtle


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2011)

Mädels, packt die Taschen wir fahren zurück...


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, packt die Taschen wir fahren zurück...



Wie jetzt  

Bonn - Gardasee - Andalo - Kaltern - Algund - Glurns - Sur En - Imst - Ehrwald - Bonn ..... och nöööö


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2011)

So jetzt:

Bonn - Gardasee - ev. wieder Bonn.
Ich vermisse die Sonne und ich friere


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So jetzt:
> 
> Bonn - Gardasee - ev. wieder Bonn.
> Ich vermisse die Sonne und ich friere



Los JETZT:

ohne die Zwischenetappen bin ich dabei. Ich frier zwar nicht,
aber den Berg  Arbeit auf meinem Tisch würde ich gerne gegen andere Berge tauschen


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Los JETZT:
> 
> ohne die Zwischenetappen bin ich dabei. Ich frier zwar nicht,
> aber den Berg  Arbeit auf meinem Tisch würde ich gerne gegen andere Berge tauschen


Ok, morgen um 07:00 holt das Kalinkamobil Dich ab und ab in die sonnigen Berge. Hab noch 10 Tage Urlaub


----------



## soka70 (8. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ok, morgen um 07:00 holt das Kalinkamobil Dich ab und ab in die sonnigen Berge. Hab noch 10 Tage Urlaub


 

Ich auch!!!!!!! 

Denke da an Pasta, Pizza, Vino, Ramazzotti, Tiramisu..... natürlich auch Berge, lecker Trails, wunderschöne Panoramen, Ausblicke und Eindrücke, Hütten (Simulatoren), Wärme, Sonne, Surfer und Wind..... 

Schluß jetzt, muss auch weiter arbeiten


----------



## Kalinka (8. September 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ich auch!!!!!!!
> 
> Denke da an Pasta, Pizza, Vino, Ramazzotti, Tiramisu..... natürlich auch Berge, lecker Trails, wunderschöne Panoramen, Ausblicke und Eindrücke, Hütten (Simulatoren), Wärme, Sonne, Surfer und Wind.....
> 
> Schluß jetzt, muss auch weiter arbeiten



OK, morgen 7:45 Kalinkamobil dann in Hennef um die Lehrerin zum Schwänzen zu animieren.
Habe hier auch schon Wein ud Ramazotti gehabt...das schmeckt mit Euch und Sonne besser! Habe ich je behauptet es war zu warm beim AlpenX? Wurde das schriftlich festgehalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (8. September 2011)

....und wenn ihr dann schon grad in Hennef seid.... vermisse doch Nr.51 sooooo sehr...


@Karin: ja hast du, jeden Tag!!!!,  müsste immer so zwischen Trinkflasche 16 und 19 gewesen sein


----------



## Rote Laterne (8. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK, morgen 7:45 Kalinkamobil dann in Hennef um die Lehrerin zum Schwänzen zu animieren.
> Habe hier auch schon Wein ud Ramazotti gehabt...das schmeckt mit Euch und Sonne besser! Habe ich je behauptet es war zu warm beim AlpenX? Wurde das schriftlich festgehalten?



ich vermute mal Du hast es selbst schriftlich festgehalten ... schau doch mal Dein persönliches Roadbook durch


----------



## AnjaR (8. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ....... Habe ich je behauptet es war zu warm beim AlpenX? Wurde das schriftlich festgehalten?


 
He, das klingt ja als hättet Ihr gutes Wetter in den Bergen gehabt.
Wie war denn Euer AlpenX? Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle gesund zurück gekommen.
Wir wollten 5 Tage Minicross im Salzburger Land fahren, haben das Ganze aber wegen Regen abgesagt und sind dann ins sehr heiße Finale Ligure gefahren. War auch super, aber eben keine Alpenquerung.
Würde mich über Bilder und Bericht sehr freuen.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kalinka (9. September 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ....und wenn ihr dann schon grad in Hennef seid.... vermisse doch Nr.51 sooooo sehr...


Da war am nächsten Tag schon ein anderer drauf...das hat Du nicht verdient. Für die Schlampe lohnt die Reise nicht 


Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Karin: ja hast du, jeden Tag!!!!,  müsste immer so zwischen Trinkflasche 16 und 19 gewesen sein


 selektives Gedächnis...


----------



## Holzlarer (9. September 2011)

jaja so sind sie die italienerinnen.....

aber wenn ich mir so eure gesichtsausdrücke so anschaue, wärt ihr sowieso nur zum biken gefahren und nicht zum sonnenbaden


----------



## Kalinka (9. September 2011)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir so eure gesichtsausdrücke so anschaue, wärt ihr sowieso nur zum biken gefahren und nicht zum sonnenbaden


Also ich könnte eine Verlängerung des genossenen Ausfluges in den Hochsommer gut gebrauchen...auch ohne Rad. Mit nem guten Buch und den unermüdlich- plumsenden Surfern kann frau das aushalten am Strand. Streifenfreier bin ich jedoch nur bedingt geworden...eher kamen noch Streifen hinzu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (23. September 2011)

Mädels, fahren wir noch Rad?
Samstag ( ist ja schon morgen) nachmittags so ab 13:00 Uhr oder Sonntag vormittags bis Ende gegen 14:00 Uhr.
Jemand dabei? 7Gebirge? Vielleicht habe ich dann auch die Bilder CDs fertig...


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. September 2011)

Sa schon verplannt ..MTB ins Bergische

So musst du mal mit Frank&Renate reden


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. September 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, fahren wir noch Rad?
> Samstag ( ist ja schon morgen) nachmittags so ab 13:00 Uhr oder Sonntag vormittags bis Ende gegen 14:00 Uhr.
> Jemand dabei? 7Gebirge? Vielleicht habe ich dann auch die Bilder CDs fertig...



Na klar radeln wir noch  ... nur nicht mehr so verbissen 

Ich kann - sach wann und wo.


----------



## Kalinka (24. September 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Na klar radeln wir noch  ... nur nicht mehr so verbissen
> 
> Ich kann - sach wann und wo.


Das war nicht verbissen, sondern panisch
Morgen 11:00 Eingang Nachtigallental.


----------



## coffee_to_go_w (27. September 2011)

olla zusammen, 

ich suche jemanden der mit mir in Duisburg 2012 an den Start geht. Bevorzugt im 2er Damen Team oder 2er mixed. 
Kennt Ihr jemanden der Lust hat? (es sollte aber schon jemand sein der das Ganze etwas ambitionierter sieht).


----------



## soka70 (27. September 2011)

Achtung, habe ne technische Frage (kann auch nix dafür...) 

Thema Steuersatz: gibt es am Steuersatz oben und unten ein Lager (Kugel- oder Nadellager...)?, ich frage, weil oben es sich dreht und unten nicht.... 

hat irgendjemand mein Problem verstanden???? 

Danke.....


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2011)

Es dreht sich bei Deinem Rad richtig. Und ja, Lager gibt es nur eines. Der Steuersatz ist allerdings ein Verschleißteil und muss irgendwann eben erneuert werden. Hier gibt es weitere Infos (Du hast das Aheadset) und einen Überblick über Bastelwerkzeuge, wobei professionelles Werkzeug bei einem solch relativ empfindlichen Bauteil sicherlich die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## soka70 (27. September 2011)

Wölfchen, das verstehe ich nicht! Habe zwei Kugellager (unten und oben) ausgebaut, das obere dreht sich, das untere nicht, also brauche ich ein neues unteres, oder ist es richtig (warum auch immer), dass es sich nicht dreht?????


----------



## soka70 (27. September 2011)

*AHHHHH, die Karin hat Geburtstag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*Alles Liebe und Gute!!!!! *


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. September 2011)

Oh dann ran 

Karin alle gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wölfchen, das verstehe ich nicht! Habe zwei Kugellager (unten und oben) ausgebaut, das obere dreht sich, das untere nicht, also brauche ich ein neues unteres, oder ist es richtig (warum auch immer), dass es sich nicht dreht?????


 
Der Steuersatz gibbet nur komplett, beinhaltet dann "oben" und "unten". Denke, an Deinem war (lt. Rotwild-HP) in der Ursprungsversion ein "Ritchey integrated pro plus" verbaut, wurde aber aufgrund des Alters wahrscheinlich mind. schon einmal ausgewechselt. Wie auch immer, wenn das Lager versaubeutelt ist, nicht rumbasteln, sondern neues rein. Wenn Dein üblicher Bordmechaniker nicht verfügbar ist: Werkzeug für solche Operationen liegt in meiner Garage und bewegt sich ggf. nach professionellem Augengeklimpere.


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2011)

*Der* *Karin*






*...viele Höhenflüge im neuen Lebensjahr...*

*

*


*...genug Puste für alle Unternehmungen...*

*

*


*...Toleranz für zukünftige leichte Farbabweichungen...*

*

*


*...Erleuchtungen in allen Lebenslagen...*

*

*


*...und ansonsten Traditionspflege: Bleib, wie Du bist !*


----------



## ultra2 (27. September 2011)

Liebe Karin

alles Gute zum

Geburtstag!​


----------



## soka70 (27. September 2011)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz gibbet nur komplett, beinhaltet dann "oben" und "unten". Denke, an Deinem war (lt. Rotwild-HP) in der Ursprungsversion ein "Ritchey integrated pro plus" verbaut, wurde aber aufgrund des Alters wahrscheinlich mind. schon einmal ausgewechselt. Wie auch immer, wenn das Lager versaubeutelt ist, nicht rumbasteln, sondern neues rein. Wenn Dein üblicher Bordmechaniker nicht verfügbar ist: Werkzeug für solche Operationen liegt in meiner Garage und bewegt sich ggf. nach professionellem Augengeklimpere.


 

jo, das ist hin (fehlen auch schon Kugeln...) ist das "Spezialwerkzeug" rotwildtechnisch oder ist es handelsübliches?

Komme natürlich gerne auf dein Angebot zurück, kann ja nicht immer die selben nerven.....


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. September 2011)

Handelsüblich !


----------



## Tazz (27. September 2011)

Das ist jetzt nicht richtig schlecht...

​ 
Alles liebe


 zum 


 *Geburtstag*
 *liebe Karin
laß Dich feiern


* 

​


----------



## sibby08 (27. September 2011)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, liebe Karin.*
*Habe auch noch ein passende Torte in "Hausfarbe" für Dich gefunden, bidde schööön*


----------



## -Ines- (27. September 2011)

Hallo Karin,

auch von mir und Andreas alles Liebe zum Geburtstag. 

Liebe Grüße Ines


----------



## Kalinka (28. September 2011)

Danke an alle Gratulanten,
die guten Wünschen, Farben, smileys und Wortwitz haben mir den Tag noch mehr versüßt.
Party gibt es dann erst Ende Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (28. September 2011)

Hallo Karin, ​ 
von Micha und mir auch noch nachträglich alles Gute und viel Glück, Gesundheit und viele schöne Trails für dein neues Jahr!!

Liebe Grüße,
Angela​


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hier schon einmal ein Tourvorschlag zum Start in die besinnliche Jahreszeit - was uns aber nicht abhalten soll, unsinniges Zeugs zu labern .

Zum Beginn der Adventszeit geht es durch die Täler von Naaf, Agger und Wenigerbach.

Zum Abschluss wird der "Seelscheder Chresmaat" besucht. Ein kleiner aber feiner Weihnachtsmarkt rund um die evangelische Kirche in Seelscheid.

Die genaue Streckenführung wird erst festgelegt, wenn wir zuverlässig genügend Matschlöcher finden können .

Zur Anmeldung -> hier

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dart (28. September 2011)

Hallo Karin,

die Naffbachtaler gratulieren auch noch nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

Gruß
Anja & Jörg


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (1. Oktober 2011)

Fahrt ihr was am WE?


----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Oktober 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr was am WE?



Sonntag ! aber viele FAB´s dafür vielleicht eine neue Ecke für dich


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (1. Oktober 2011)

FAB`s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (1. Oktober 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> FAB`s?



*F*orst*A*uto*B*ahn


----------



## soka70 (1. Oktober 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sonntag ! aber viele FAB´s dafür vielleicht eine neue Ecke für dich



Hallo Sven, 
bin leider immer noch ohne fahrbares MTB (dat olle Rotwild hat so einen speziellen Steuersatz verbaut, dass es wiedermal komplizierter in der Beschaffung ist als vermutet)!

Zudem hat irgendein Depp mir am Donnerstag auch noch mein neues Speedbike aus der Garage gestohlen! 

Sollte der liebe Gott ein Einsehen haben und mir doch noch zu einem fahrbaren Untersatz verhelfen, komme ich evtl. noch spontan dazu...


----------



## asphaltjunkie (1. Oktober 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sollte der liebe Gott ein Einsehen haben und mir doch noch zu einem fahrbaren Untersatz verhelfen, komme ich evtl. noch spontan dazu...



@Sonja
du kannst mein Cheeta haben für Sonntag. Ruf an oder PN.

Gruß Wolle


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2011)

Gerne auch mein Leidvoll, liebe Sonja.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (2. Oktober 2011)

so, ich bin dabei die FABen zu rocken.


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. Oktober 2011)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> so, ich bin dabei die FABen zu rocken.


----------



## AnjaR (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
hat evtl. jemand frei und Lust am Mittwoch tagsüber eine Runde zu drehen? Evtl. um die Talsperre oder 7GB? 

Gruß Anja


----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat evtl. jemand frei und Lust am Mittwoch tagsüber eine Runde zu drehen? Evtl. um die Talsperre oder 7GB?
> 
> Gruß Anja



Bis Mittwoch leider kein Berufswechsel möglich 
Ich darf arbeiten. Viel Spaß Dir.


----------



## Kalinka (25. Oktober 2011)

*So, da wurden uns über Umwege Beschwerden zugetragen. Dann wollen wir mal nicht so sein und doch noch einen Bericht liefern. Berichtet wird von der LG des VAX2011 (leichte Gruppe des VarioAlpenX2011)*

*Der Plan:*
Die LG sollte bestehen aus Lissy, Sonja, Karin und Helmut, die wollten sich dann nach getaner Etappe des Abends mit der SG des VAX2011 (man kann selber drauf kommen: schwere Gruppe des VarioAlpenX2011) an vorbestimmtem Ort treffen. Die SGler waren Dirk, Helge und Marco. Hopping zwischen LG und SG war ausdrücklich erlaubt!
So weit der Plan, aber bevor noch die abgeschlossene Planung der gemeinsamen Tagesziele feststand, stand eines fest: Helmut konnte nicht mit.
Enttäuschung machte sich bei den Mitreisenden breit und speziell bei den Damen Panik. So sollte Helmut uns nicht nur stetig bei Laune halten, sondern er war als Säule der Navigation der LGVAX2011 fest eingeplant. 
Also entweder schlechtgelaunt, orientierungslos und mäßig trainiert durch die Berge, oder selber machen. Wir entschieden uns für selber machen. Die Ideen und Anregungen, die bis dahin von Helmut, Marco und Helge gesammelt wurden, haben Lissy und ich, mit naivem Vertrauen von Sonja, dann für die Navis konkret ausgearbeitet.
Koffer und Rucksack gepackt, Navis gefüttert, Trainingsrückstände ignoriert,  Damen, Räder und 4er-Träger eingesammelt und nach Ehrwald zum Wöberlehof gestaut.
Dort vereinte sich die LG mit der SG zum gemeinsamen Essen in der Holzerstuben. Wie sich das für eine SG gehört erschienen die Jungs nach einer Vorvortour ungeduscht, abgekämpft, zu spät und hungrig. Helge wies zu dem erste, leichte Hautrötungen auf, die bis Riva an Intensität nur noch zunahmen.

*Tag 0:
Vortour 21.08.2011 42 km, 3:52 h, 741 hm*

Um die Technik, die Kondition und das Verhältnis zu den Mitreisenden zu testen, machte die LG-Stammgruppe verstärkt durch Dirk bei strahlendem Sonnenschein eine Tour zum Eibsee. 







Über die Hochtörlehütte und den Eibseeblick ging es z.T. sehr steil und verblockt zum See. 









Die Mädels (Sonja und Karin) nahmen lieber den Fahrweg, die Jungs (Lissy und Dirk) trailten ins Tal. Beim gemeinsame Bad am schönen, aber überfüllten Eibsee dürften die Damen dann Dirks weibliche Seite kennen lernen (Fotos davon werde ich aus Angst vor rechtlichen Schritten nicht einstellen), so aber sicherte er sich die Dauer-Genehmigung für die LG ;-).

Am Nachmittag wurden dann in der Unterkunft die letzten Vorbereitungen getroffen. 








Es wurden Sonnenbrände gepflegt, um dann noch einmal in frischer Bekleidung (schließlich sollten wir uns die nächsten 7 Tage in immer denselben Klamotten sehen, *ja auch Sonja!* ) die Henkersmalzeit eingenommen. 
Lissy blieb an diesem Abend am längsten frisch, weil der Kellner bei ihr mit einer Bierganzkörperdusche für Abkühlung und Pflege sorgte. 
*Hier wird der Service noch groß geschrieben!*
*So ging ein sonniger Tag gemeinsam zu Ende und wir schliefen in freudiger Erwartung ein.*


----------



## Frau P (25. Oktober 2011)

Liebe Karin,

weiter so. Habe mich schon schief gelacht... Sehr schöner Bericht und Fotos-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi Karin,
klasse Bericht. Freu mich schon auf die weiteren Tage.


----------



## Kalinka (26. Oktober 2011)

*Tag 1:
Etappe Ehrwald-Imst 22.08.2011 67,52 km, 6:33 h, 1472 hm*

Wie es sich gehÃ¶rt starteten wir um 09:00 bei strahlend blauem Himmel. Unser Ziel war es zur Ehrwalder Alm hoch zu fahren. Dann zwischen Miemiger Kette und Wetterstein hindurch nach Telfs. 
Eine Etappe, auf die sich die Planerinnen am PC sehr gefreut hatten und das zu recht. Nach anstrengendem Anstieg kamen wir in ein sehr nettes, weites Tal, das sich zwischen den beiden Flanken entlang zog.








Das Guiding war Dank der elekronischen Helferlein wirklich stressfrei.
Von Eingeborenen zur VerfÃ¼gung gestelltes Infomaterial wurde trotzdem gerne zu Hilfe genommen.





Nach diesem landschaftlich sehr schÃ¶nen Teil, wÃ¤hlten wir bis Nassereith StraÃe. Es war einfach so heiÃ, dass wir keine Lust auf stÃ¤ndiges auf und ab hatten. 





Wurde eigentlich schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass es wirklich heiss war?


Ab Rauth folgten wir der Via Claudia Augusta und waren um 18:00 Uhr in Imst beim Hotel Sonne. Wir wurden auch schon neugierig von den SGlern erwartet. Ich war so fertig, dass mich Zweifel Ã¼berkamen, ob ich die nÃ¤chsten Tage Ã¼berstehen wÃ¼rde. Eine Alternative wÃ¤re mit Bus und Bahn den anderen hinterher fahrenâ¦auch nicht toll!
Beim langweilig schmeckendem Halbpensions-Wiener Schnitzel und den verdienten Radlern, machten wir Helge darauf aufmerksam, dass er immer noch Sonnenbrand hatte. 
Die GuidÃ¶sen gratulierten sich mehrfach gegenseitig so Ã¼berzeugend zur ersten selbstgeguideten Etappe, dass Dirk sich von der SG abwerben lies um am folgenden Tag seine LG-Dauergenehmigung einzulÃ¶sen.
*So lieÃen wir einen sonnigen Tag gemeinsam zu Ende gehen und schliefen in freudiger Erwartung (bei mir eher Panik) ein.*


----------



## Holzlarer (31. Oktober 2011)

Kaaarin , wollte eigentlich am Sonntag schon antworten aber irgendwie war ich da so seltsam müde und schwerköpfig, hmmmm keine ahnung wo das herkam...........  Michaela/Luna hatte die selben symptome, komisch komisch muss wohl ein virus gewesen sein. hoffe es waren keine weiteren infiziert

zum Bericht reicht es leider heute auch nicht, aber schon mal ein paar fotos von der vorvorabtour: da gabs schon nen tollen trail und sogar jede menge anfeuerung von touristen









naja bei ner vorabtour darf das dann auch nicht fehlen





freu mich schon auf deine weiteren tollen und lustigen etappenberichte, versuche dann auch mehr text zwischen den fotos einfliessen zu lassen...

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (2. November 2011)

*Tag 2:
Etappe Imst- SurEn 23.08.2011 78km, 7:07 h, 1482 hm*

Wie es sich gehÃ¶rt starteten wir bei strahlend blauem Himmel. Wieder lag eine Etappe vor uns, deren Planung versprechend war. Dirk nutzte seine Dauergenehmigung und war so mutig vom erfahrenen Guide Marco der SG zur LG zu wechseln. Als erstes meisterten wir den Aufstieg zur PillerhÃ¶he. Es war wirklich heiÃ und entgegen meiner Panik vom Vortag, kam ich gut den Berg hoch, die anderen sowieso. 


Nach verdienter Rast ging es noch ein wenig auf der StraÃe weiter, um dann Ã¼ber einen Wiesenweg mit traumhaften Aussichten aufs Inntal genau dorthin zu fahren. 





So serpentinten wir HÃ¶henmeter um HÃ¶henmeter talwÃ¤rts.








Mehr oder weniger blieben wir im Inntalâ¦ das weniger war eine giftige Schiebepassage der Via Claudia Augusta.




die MÃ¤dels schoben:







Die Jungs nicht:





 
Hatte ich schon erwÃ¤hnt, dass es heiÃ war. GefÃ¼hlte 7-23 mal wurden auf dem Weg die Trinkflaschen aufgefÃ¼llt, an Brunnen, die die netten europÃ¤ischen Nachbarn extra fÃ¼r verdÃ¶rrende Biker flÃ¤chendeckend Ã¼bers Land angelegt haben.








So langsam dÃ¤mmerte den Planungs-Damen, dass Etappen von 80 km in den Bergen wohl zu lang sind. Das war der Preis fÃ¼r einen Vario-AX. Um sich jeden Abend wieder mit der anderen Gruppe treffen zu kÃ¶nnen, mussten beide Gruppen Kompromisse machen.
Bei tollem Essen mit weniger toller musikalischer Untermahlung durch den Stammtisch des ansÃ¤ssigen Gesangvereins thematisierten wir eine leichte bis mittelschwere HautrÃ¶tung eines Mitreisenden.
*So lieÃen wir mal wieder einen mal wieder sonnigen, mal wieder heiÃen Tag mal wieder gemeinsam zu Ende gehen und schliefen in freudiger Erwartung taub ein.*


----------



## Holzlarer (2. November 2011)

1.Etappe Hitze-Cross SG übers Dirstenrittkreuz nach Imst

schon morgens zeigte das thermometer mittagsemperaturen an und sollte  im tagesverlauf erst  bei 36° den höhepunkt finden, da waren die wenigen vorbereitungstouren bei 11° und regen im 7GB auch nicht wirklich hilfreich.

erster anstieg





der trail zum fernsteinschloss begann aufgrund von wegearbeiten schon früher, und war dadurch auch spannender als der eigentliche karrenweg... schloss fernstein passiert, stand eine absolute hitzeschlacht auf dem programm, die sonne ballerte dermaßen auf den kiesweg, kein lüftchen und dazu noch schwüle, nur deshalb musste Helge schieben und nicht wegen der stetigen >25% steigung:





jede möglichkeit an wasser zu kommen musste genutzt werden, so wenig vertrauenswürdig diese auch aussahen:





an dieser stelle mal großen respekt an helge, der aufgrund seiner nun wirklich nicht mehr zu übersehenden hautrötungen, bei diesen temperaturen und bergauf mit regenjacke die etappe zu ende brachte





oben angekommen der lohn der qual, feine aussicht auf die zugspitze 





aber viel mehr ein, wie ich finde, richtig toller abwechslungsreicher trail!
von weitem nur ein schmales band





näher betrachtet doch sehr lecker....









marco mal von vorne, selten da immer zu schnell....





ständig wechselnder belag und szenerie





bis man irgendwann im inntal ausgespuckt wurde:





helge hatte es dann so eilig der sonne zu entkommen das er mit rad die theke stürmte





zur abkühlung holte mich mir noch ein lsd-eis, was eine lustige farbige lichtblitzshow zur folge hatte, die version der anderen mitfahrer von wegen zu wenig electrolyte halte ich für zu unwahrscheinlich


Typisches Zimmer beim AlpX





aaah leider wieder im zeitdruck, ob das mal ein ende hat? und jetzt kommt auch noch der wp mit seinen alternativen sportarten dazu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





etappe 2  SG bin ich ja raus , da muss dann helge oder marco übernehmen

VG Dirk


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. November 2011)

Staubsaugen .....

ach - was für schöne Berichte. Klasse!


----------



## Kalinka (6. November 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Staubsaugen .....
> 
> ach - was für schöne Berichte. Klasse!


Ah, Mädels...alles noch ganz?
Pointer Sisters sind am Start... müsst Euch jetzt mir anbiedern um zugelassen zu werden
Also eine gemeinsame Tour am Anfang und eine am Ende ist Pflicht, alles andere Kür. Freu mich, daß Ihr wieder da seid!


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. November 2011)

Sehr schöne Berichte , gerne mehr davon !!! 

Glaube so was muss ich auch mal machen .. 

P.S. 
Karin dein WP Link in der Signatur muss mal überarbeitet werden da dieses nicht zu deinem Team führt.


----------



## Holzlarer (8. November 2011)

Sonja, Lissy schön das ihr heil zurück seid! Wie wars denn? Sonnenbrand oder Frostbeulen?

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag von einem LGl´er zu 2. Etappe:

das ist sie, die LG






]

Kämpfernaturen bei brutaler Hitze






Neben Sonderausstattung wie blaues Handtuch oder Kosmetiktaschen an der Lenkerstange erstaunte Mann vor allem die Gelassenheit trotz bedenklicher Erkenntnisse @Karin:"So langsam dämmerte den Planungs-Damen, dass Etappen von 80 km in den Bergen wohl zu lang sind" Statt ausbrechender Panik angesichts noch zu fahrenden 40KM mit diversen HM in schwüler Hitze, wurden die genussvollen Seiten des AlpX in aller Ruhe ausgekostet ...






danach war aber wieder Kampf angesagt. die Anstrengung spiegelt sich toll in den Gesichtsausdrücken wieder






um dann im Zeitplan begleitet von Lichtspielen der Abendsonne sogar vor der SG das Etappenziel zu erreichen






Perfekt geplant und umgesetzt, mein Respekt!

VG Dirk

P.S.:Einheimische Musik ist im Original um ein vielfaches schlimmer und, wie Marco und Helge schmerzvoll feststellen mussten, es gibt in engen Schweizer Tälern keine Fluchtmöglichkeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (9. November 2011)

...ach war das alles schön!!!! 

Aber es steht an: http://www.bonnerweihnachtsmarkt.de/

PointerSisters, ist doch nach unserem Geschmack, oder??? 

@Helge: Du erinnerst dich noch an unser Vorhaben??


----------



## Kalinka (9. November 2011)

*Tag 3:
Etappe SurEn  Val D´uina- Glurns 24.08.2011 32km, 5:06 h, 1060 hm*
Heute waren wir wieder eine reine Mädelsgruppe. 


Es lag nicht am Guiding des Vortages, dass Dirk wieder zur SG wechselte. Es lag am ersten Teil unserer Etappedie D´uina Schlucht vor der er sich drückte...äh, nein für die er sich nicht interessierte.
Bei leichtem Frühnebel starteten wir Mädels den Aufstieg in die Schlucht. Strahlender Sonnenschein und blauer Himmel ließen nicht lange auf sich warten. 





Konnte man Anfangs noch fahren, kam dann das Schild mit dem Hinweis das Rad ab hier zu tragen oder zu stoßen. 


So machten wir es auch dannwir trugen, wir stießen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






wir trugen, wir stießen, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Ich schaffte das Rad mit einer Hand zu stoßen und mit den anderen am Drahtseil dafür zu sorgen, dass nicht mehr als 2 mm Abstand zwischen mir und der Felswand lagen. 




So und mit wenigen Blicken zurück, sondern nur nach vorn und oben schaffte ich es unter den kritischen Blicken meiner schwindelfreien Mitschiebernen tatsächlich bis oben. 
Sonja genoss begeistert die Schlucht in vollen Zügen.
Lissy vervollständigte ihren Erfahrungsschatz in dem sie dieses Mal das Tal aufwärts bewältige und ich bin einfach nur durch um es zu schaffen. 
Oben angekommen gab es erstmal Pause für alle.


Das sehr schöne, weite Tal bis zur Sasvenna Hütte genossen wir sehr, obwohl es bergan nicht immer fahrbar war. Ein leichter Wind sorgt für Abkühlung bei weiterhin langweilig strahlend blauem Himmel. Die Hüttennudeln auf der brechend vollen Hütte hatten wir uns wirklich verdient! Von dort an ging es bergab bis Glurns. Wir waren schon um 16:15 am Hotel, wie erholsam.
Geduscht und mit Eiskaffe versorgt, trafen wir dann auf Marco. Dem hat es auf der Etappe den Freilauf des Hinterrades zerbröselt und er war schon seit Mittag im Ort um für Ersatz zu sorgendas hebt die Laune. 
Nachdem dann auch der Rest der SG eingetrudelt war und die freien Duschen nutzte, begaben wir uns zum Essen. Ich habe keine Erinnerung an das Essenjedoch an die musikalische Untermalung. Auf dem Marktplatz direkt vor dem Hotel spielte der örtliche Blasmusikchor auf. Sollte uns jetzt jeden Abend mit unserem Geschmack wenig angepasster Musik der Appetit verdorben werden? Egal, verbrauchte Kalorien nur in flüssiger Form zuführen reicht nichtalso Ohren zu und rein mit dem Essen, was auch immer es war. Ob wir uns über verbrannte Haut unterhalten haben?Auch das wurde aus meinem Langzeitgedächnis geblasmusikt.
*So ließen wir einen sonnigen Tag gemeinsam zu Ende gehen und schliefen in der Hoffnung ein, dass nicht noch ein Bike den Geist aufgäbe, die Sonnencreme nicht ausgehe und unsere musikalische Zwangsweiterbildung kein running Gag würde.*


----------



## AnjaR (9. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...ach war das alles schön!!!!
> 
> Aber es steht an: http://www.bonnerweihnachtsmarkt.de/
> 
> PointerSisters, ist doch nach unserem Geschmack, oder???



Hi Sonja,
wann wolltet Ihr denn dorthin? Evtl. wieder so wie letztes Jahr mit Anfahrt mit dem Rad?
Gruß Anja


----------



## soka70 (9. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hi Sonja,
> wann wolltet Ihr denn dorthin? Evtl. wieder so wie letztes Jahr mit Anfahrt mit dem Rad?
> Gruß Anja



Hallo Anja,
ja würde gerne freitags nach Bonn radeln und an den diversen Brücken z. B. Ines und Andreas und/oder Lissy einsammeln. Was meint ihr????

Wer würde denn sonst noch ab Hennef starten wollen???


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. November 2011)

am 18. um 18 Uhr unter der Siegburger Brücke? Bin dabei


----------



## AnjaR (10. November 2011)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> am 18. um 18 Uhr unter der Siegburger Brücke? Bin dabei


 
Bitte nicht nächste Woche!!!!! Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn geht doch bis Weihnachten.
Ab Dezember ginge dann jeden Freitag.
Wäre dann super gerne dabei.

Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nächste Woche!!!!! Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn geht doch bis Weihnachten.
> Ab Dezember ginge dann jeden Freitag.
> Wäre dann super gerne dabei.
> 
> Gruß Anja


Das ist doch kein Problem. Wir nehmen einfach jeden Freitag bis Weihnachten.
Am 18. bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. November 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Problem. Wir nehmen einfach jeden Freitag bis Weihnachten.
> Am 18. bin ich dabei.



 .... Suffkopp 

zwischendurch ist aber auch der Hennefer Markt etc.....


----------



## soka70 (10. November 2011)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Bitte nicht nächste Woche!!!!! Der Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn geht doch bis Weihnachten.
> Ab Dezember ginge dann jeden Freitag.
> Wäre dann super gerne dabei.
> 
> Gruß Anja



... aber es geht doch um die Eröffnung!!! 

Also bislang zähle ich:
Karin, Lissy, HELGE!!!, Sonja und sonst noch wer????


----------



## AnjaR (11. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... aber es geht doch um die Eröffnung!!!
> 
> Also bislang zähle ich:
> Karin, Lissy, HELGE!!!, Sonja und sonst noch wer????


 
Bin aber am 18. in Oberhausen bei "Dirty Dancing". Wäre sonst gerne dabei.


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... aber es geht doch um die Eröffnung!!!
> 
> Also bislang zähle ich:
> Karin, Lissy, HELGE!!!, Sonja und sonst noch wer????



Spätschicht


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... aber es geht doch um die Eröffnung!!!
> 
> Also bislang zähle ich:
> Karin, Lissy, HELGE!!!, Sonja und sonst noch wer????


 
Ich würde von Köln anreisen. Wann und wo könnten wir uns denn dann am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen?

Sonst noch jemand aus Köln???? Ist sonst so langweilig unterwegs...

P.s.: sehr schöner Bericht 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## soka70 (13. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würde von Köln anreisen. Wann und wo könnten wir uns denn dann am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen?
> 
> Sonst noch jemand aus Köln????
> 
> Melanie



Team III will nicht zur Eröffnung, die radeln zu einem teamtauglichen Termin mal nach Bonn. 

Denke so gegen 19 Uhr an der Bude wie letztes Jahr (Kaufhofnähe Haupteingang)


----------



## Tazz (13. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Team III will nicht zur Eröffnung, die radeln zu einem teamtauglichen Termin mal nach Bonn.




Tze, es sind ja nicht alle vom Team da , oder besser gesagt leider verhindert


----------



## asphaltjunkie (13. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich würde von Köln anreisen. Wann und wo könnten wir uns denn dann am Weihnachtsmarkt treffen?
> 
> Sonst noch jemand aus Köln???? Ist sonst so langweilig unterwegs...
> 
> ...



Ich fahre von Brauweiler nach Bonn, soll ich dich um 16Uhr abholen?


----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Ich fahre von Brauweiler nach Bonn, soll ich dich um 16Uhr abholen?


 
Perfekt 

Kennst Du den Weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> Team III will nicht zur Eröffnung....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joscho (13. November 2011)

Wir werden ja schon in Hennef nicht komplett sein  Und der Bonner ist ja was länger da


----------



## ultra2 (13. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> ...Ihr müsst auch nicht unbedingt komplett antreten..



Wie schon erwähnt, bemühen wir uns schon das möglichst alle von uns am Termin können. Wir kommen nach Bonn, wenn der Konfuse wieder da ist.

Wann immer das auch ist?


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2011)

* Etappe Glurns  Algund 25.08.2011 60,8km, 4:03 h, 355 hm*

Unsere geplante Etappe im Vinschgau mit dem einen oder anderen Schmankerl an den Flanken des Tales, wurde wegen der Hitze spontan in eine Flachetappe umgewandelt.




Heute war wieder allgemeines Gruppenhopping angesagt. Im Anbetracht der Hitze behaupteten Dirk und Helge mit uns flach fahren zu wollen.


So ging es dann von Glurns bis Prad es im Tal. Dann übten die Gastherren Traildruck aus und wir fügten uns (sonst doch so gar nicht unsere Art) und begaben uns auf den Lottersteig. Tja, was soll ich sagen steil, meist unfahrbar, zu heiß zum Schieben und Tragen.
Die ersten wollten Ihr Fahrrad zurücklassen und wurden nur unter dem Versprechen sofort ins Tal abzufahren zur Weiterreise auf dem Radweg bewegt.



Da war es wirklich viel besser. Langweilig, flach und noch heißer. Der Fahrtwind fühlte sich an wie ein heißer Fön. Über 40°C im Schatten. 
Nur ab und an kühlten wir uns an präzise auf den Radweg gezielter Bewässerung ab.



So transpirierten wir dann bis Algund um uns im Pool abzukühlen. 




Helge säße aus bekannten Gründen (zur Erinnerung immerwährende Hitze & Sonnenbrand)dort noch immer drin, wenn der Hunger ihn nicht zum Abendessen getrieben hätte.​
Dort trafen wir auch endlich Marco, den lonesome rider, wohlbehalten wieder. Sein Rad hatte durchgehalten und so war auch die Laune wieder besser.
Was wir heute an HM auf dem Rad nicht geleistet hatten, wurde uns nun im Hotel der 1 Mio Stufen abverlangt. Alle Stiegen führten irgendwohin...nur wohin nur? Die Lage, Ausstattung und Essen waren jedoch top!
So ließen wir einen sonnigen, viel zu heißen Tag gemeinsam zu Ende gehen und schliefen in der Hoffnung ein, dass die morgige Etappe zwar sonnig, aber bitte auch windig sein möge.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (14. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Perfekt
> 
> Kennst Du den Weg?



Links und Rechts vom Rhein, am besten fahren wir Rechts Rheinisch über Wesseling.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (14. November 2011)

soka70 schrieb:


> ... aber es geht doch um die Eröffnung!!!
> 
> Also bislang zähle ich:
> Karin, Lissy, HELGE!!!, Sonja und sonst noch wer????



Interesse besteht in jedem Fall.


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Links und Rechts vom Rhein, am besten fahren wir Rechts Rheinisch über Wesseling.


 
Hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt. Dann reicht auch das Trecking-Rad, oder?

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: und wie komme ich wieder zurück nach Köln


----------



## Tazz (14. November 2011)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Bleibt nur noch die Frage: und wie komme ich wieder zurück nach Köln



Schätzelein  so wie Du gekommen bist natürlich


----------



## surftigresa (14. November 2011)

Genau auf diese Antwort habe ich gewartet...... Wenn ich Euch nicht hätte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. November 2011)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Interesse besteht in jedem Fall.



Na das ist ja schon mal ein Anfang!!!!

Ab wo startet ihr?? 

P.S. hübsches Dach!


----------



## trashman2 (21. Dezember 2011)

Kalinka schrieb:


> * Etappe Glurns  Algund 25.08.2011 60,8km, 4:03 h, 355 hm*
> 
> Unsere geplante Etappe im Vinschgau mit dem einen oder anderen Schmankerl an den Flanken des Tales, wurde wegen der Hitze spontan in eine Flachetappe umgewandelt.
> 
> ...



sehr schöne Bilder....


----------



## trashman2 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Mädels,
euch und allen MTB'lern unserer Region wünsche ich ein friedliches und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## soka70 (23. Januar 2012)

Bitttteeeee liebe Karin!!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (23. Januar 2012)

*Liebe Karin,

bitte, bitte .... schreib doch noch die restlichen Etappen. Keine kann das sooooo wie DU !*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (24. Januar 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> *Liebe Karin,
> 
> bitte, bitte .... schreib doch noch die restlichen Etappen. Keine kann das sooooo wie DU !*





soka70 schrieb:


> Bitttteeeee liebe Karin!!!!!


*Geht doch...daß frau aber immer erst drohen muss ;-))
ei will du mei werrie bäst!*


----------



## AnjaR (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
der Winter ist vorbei und abends bleibt es wieder etwas länger hell. Wir könnten also wieder mit der Freitagsrunde ab Sieglinde starten. Hat irgendwer Zeit und Lust am Freitag eine ruhige Einrollrunde zu drehen?

Gruß
Anja


----------



## soka70 (7. März 2012)

Hallo Anja,
grundsätzlich sehr gerne, wird auch Zeit, dass wiedermal Schwung in den Laden kommt und die Karin muss eh ganz dringend aufs Rad, ich sach nur: die grüne Hölle!!! 

Diesen Freitag kann ich leider noch nicht , aber ab dann.... 

Wie siehts denn mit dem Rest aus ? seven of seven, wingover, Kettenfresser, Andreas-MTB, der Herr P hat vielleicht auch nochmal Lust, die rote Laterne nimmt sich evtl. auch mal früher frei (weißt ja nu, wo du in Hennef duschen kannst...) etc. pp.

Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen....


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. März 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> grundsätzlich sehr gerne, wird auch Zeit, dass wiedermal Schwung in den Laden kommt und die Karin muss eh ganz dringend aufs Rad, ich sach nur: die grüne Hölle!!!
> 
> Diesen Freitag kann ich leider noch nicht , aber ab dann....
> ...


Diesen Freitag kann ich nicht Spätschicht ... und die nächste Woche bin ich auf Seminar  das aber nicht so weit weg ist ...aber ich muss schnell an meiner Form arbeiten bzw. wieder finden.  aber gerne komme ich hin wenn ich Zeit finde

p.s. 
wo kann man denn in Hennef duschen ?


----------



## Kalinka (8. März 2012)

Klar, gerne wieder Freitags...bei gutem Wetter... wenns nicht zu kalt ist...und sonst keine Ausreden parat
RAR ist zwar erst im September, aber bis dahin sollte ich was tun.
Diesen Freitag geht nicht.


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (8. März 2012)

Bei gutem Wetter roll ich Sa oder So im 7G ein. Reha Tour nach schwerer Männerkrankheit (Schnupfen)


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2012)

Hm,
nicht ganz zum Einrollen geeignet, aufgrund der Dauer aber hervorragend zum Konditionsaufbau 

Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...

Terminvorschlag Samstag 17.03. ODER Sonntag 18.03.

Wer hätte Lust und Zeit, sich den Tag auf dem Radel um die Ohren zu schlagen?

Doodle zur Terminfindung http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

schönes WE
C.


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2012)

Zwergenwerfer schrieb:


> Bei gutem Wetter roll ich Sa oder So im 7G ein. Reha Tour nach schwerer Männerkrankheit (Schnupfen)




Klingt grundsätzlich gut, befürchte aber, dass ich dieses WE noch nicht fit genug fürs 7Gebirge und HM bin (war auch krank ) aber der Frühling steht vor der Türe und ich habe totale Lust aufs Biken... also bitte immer wieder mal hier melden.... DANKE!!!


----------



## soka70 (9. März 2012)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> nicht ganz zum Einrollen geeignet, aufgrund der Dauer aber hervorragend zum Konditionsaufbau
> 
> Stichwort "Biken von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang"...
> ...



Hallo Carsten, 
gibbet auch irgendwelche ungefähren Eckdaten zu dieser Tour???


----------



## AnjaR (10. März 2012)

Ich hoffe, dass Carsten aufgrund der langen Fahrzeit dann schön langsam und nicht zu brutal bergauf fährt. Wenn's zu anspruchsvoll wird, muss ich irgendwann aussteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. März 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> der Winter ist vorbei und abends bleibt es wieder etwas länger hell. Wir könnten also wieder mit der Freitagsrunde ab Sieglinde starten. Hat irgendwer Zeit und Lust am Freitag eine ruhige Einrollrunde zu drehen?
> 
> Gruß
> Anja



Hallo Anja, 
Freitags nahezu unmöglich, wenn überhaupt frühestens ab 19 Uhr. Wochenends paßts da schon besser


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> gibbet auch irgendwelche ungefähren Eckdaten zu dieser Tour???



Hi Sonja,
Sonnenaufgang lt. meinem Wetterbericht um 06.40 Uhr. 

D.h. wir würden um kurz vor sechs starten, um den Sonnenaufgang mitzukriegen.

Anschließend Einkehr zum Frühstück, ob das beim Micha klappt, ist noch nicht klar. Dito Datum Samstag oder Sonntag, der Doodle ist bis morgen noch auf.
http://www.doodle.com/vccds5yq9ep4taeu#table

Dann werden wir uns entweder ins südliche 7G Richtung Neuwied aufmachen oder auch ins Ahrtal, da hoffe ich noch auf jemanden, der Lust hat, eine Runde zu guiden. 

Sonnenuntergang ist für 18.40 Uhr angesagt, mein Ziel wäre dann, auf dem Petersberg zu sein, um den sehen zu können. 

Tempo sollte langsam sein (der Tischi kriegt Guide-Verbot  ), genug Pausen auch, bin selber nicht sooo fit. 1000HM werden es aber sicherlich werden. 

Aus der Erfahrung des letzten Jahres her werden sicherlich Leute nach dem Frühstück einsteigen und auch früher wieder aussteigen. 

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter?

grüße
C.


----------



## wingover (15. März 2012)

Ist morgen jemand um 15:15 Uhr an der Sieglinde?

Viele Grüße
Stephan


----------



## AnjaR (16. März 2012)

wingover schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand um 15:15 Uhr an der Sieglinde?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan


 
Ich diese Woche leider nicht, da ich  17:30-22:00 Uhr eine Kampfrichter Fortbildung fürs Turnen machen muss.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## soka70 (16. März 2012)

wingover schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand um 15:15 Uhr an der Sieglinde?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan


 
Leider nein!


----------



## Kalinka (16. März 2012)

wingover schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand um 15:15 Uhr an der Sieglinde?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stephan


Nein, aber zu meiner Entschuldigung...ich fahre Rad nur etwas näher an zu Hause


----------



## soka70 (16. März 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, aber zu meiner Entschuldigung...ich fahre Rad nur etwas näher an zu Hause



hört....hört....


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. März 2012)

Also ich war beim Seminar...
aber nächste Woche Freitag sieht es dann schon besser aus.


----------



## soka70 (21. März 2012)

Mädels,

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/0,1518,822554,00.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (21. März 2012)

Wenn ich die zum Teil mageren WP Einträge so sehe, scheints mit Radfahren (trotz im Bericht erwähnt) nicht zu gehen.


----------



## Tazz (21. März 2012)

Oh oh oh ...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (21. März 2012)

@soka: das erklärt so einiges ;-)


----------



## Freckles (23. März 2012)

Hallo ihr,

es gibt mehr Info zum Erste Hilfe Kurs.

Gugs du hier!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## soka70 (10. April 2012)

Freitag, 13.04.2012

ist ein wundervolles Datum um die FreitagsFrauenRunde(auch gerne mit männlicher Begleitung) wiederzubeleben.

Vorschlag: 16 Uhr Sieglinde???


----------



## trashman2 (10. April 2012)

Wäre mal wieder cool gewesen.. doch leider ist da mein Töchterchen bei Papa... (freu) 
da sind die MTB's 2. Wahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (10. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 13.04.2012
> 
> ist ein wundervolles Datum um die FreitagsFrauenRunde(auch gerne mit männlicher Begleitung) wiederzubeleben.
> 
> Vorschlag: 16 Uhr Sieglinde???


 
Falls es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2012)

Tja  da sitz ich wohl noch im Büro. Außerdem sind beide Bike-Schätzchen grad auf der Beautyfarm.



soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag, 13.04.2012
> 
> ist ein wundervolles Datum um die FreitagsFrauenRunde(auch gerne mit männlicher Begleitung) wiederzubeleben.
> 
> Vorschlag: 16 Uhr Sieglinde???


----------



## soka70 (10. April 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Falls es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, bin ich dabei.



Sehr schön! Ich bin ja schwer dafür, dass wir nun genug doofes Wetter hatten!!!!!


----------



## soka70 (10. April 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Tja  da sitz ich wohl noch im Büro. Außerdem sind beide Bike-Schätzchen grad auf der Beautyfarm.



Alternativ-Termin für Bürohocker :

19 Uhr Sieglinde!!!??? (zum gemütlichen Teil)

hast ja noch nen drittes Schätzchen.....


----------



## soka70 (13. April 2012)

Wie schauts denn konkret heute aus?

Ansonsten probiere ich nämlich meine neuen Inliner aus....


----------



## Rote Laterne (13. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn konkret heute aus?
> 
> Ansonsten probiere ich nämlich meine neuen Inliner aus....



Wir fahren wahrscheinlich um ca. 17:30 Uhr eine Runde und wollten dann zur Sieglinde kommen. Habe mein Speci wieder und brauch unbedingt etwas frische Luft.


----------



## AnjaR (13. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn konkret heute aus?
> 
> Ansonsten probiere ich nämlich meine neuen Inliner aus....


 
Von mir aus bleibt's dabei. Sag nur früh genug, wenn Du lieber Inliner fährst, dann fahr ich noch nach Köwi.


----------



## soka70 (13. April 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Von mir aus bleibt's dabei. Sag nur früh genug, wenn Du lieber Inliner fährst, dann fahr ich noch nach Köwi.




Ach nö! 

16 Uhr Sieglinde steht, vlt. kommt ja auch Familie wingover????

bis gleich....


----------



## AnjaR (13. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach nö!
> 
> 16 Uhr Sieglinde steht, vlt. kommt ja auch Familie wingover????
> 
> bis gleich....


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach nö!
> 
> 16 Uhr Sieglinde steht, vlt. kommt ja auch Familie wingover????
> 
> bis gleich....



Schaffe es Zeitlich und Konditionell noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (13. April 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schaffe es Zeitlich und Konditionell noch nicht



...würde dir 17 Uhr entgegenkommen, dann könnte die rote Laterne nämlich auch mal mit... 

War heute eine schöne Tour, Anja nebst Ehemann und ich haben schonmal den nächsten Freitag ins Auge gefasst!!! Also vormerken!!


----------



## AnjaR (13. April 2012)

Dank an Sonja für die schöne Tour rund Blankenberg.
Hätten wir uns nicht verabredet, wär ich nicht aufs Rad gestiegen. 
Wie hast Du das nur mit dem Wetter hinbekommen. Ich bin mit dicken grauen Wolken zu Hause losgefahren, und dann hat uns die ganze Tour die Sonne begleitet.

LG Anja


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...würde dir 17 Uhr entgegenkommen, dann könnte die rote Laterne nämlich auch mal mit...
> 
> War heute eine schöne Tour, Anja nebst Ehemann und ich haben schonmal den nächsten Freitag ins Auge gefasst!!! Also vormerken!!



Ne 16 Uhr ist schon ok ...ging gestern nur nicht . Nächste Woche sieht bei mir auch schlecht aus. Aber Sa und So geht noch


----------



## Kalinka (17. April 2012)

Bin wieder da...Freitag an der Sieglinde? Uhrzeit?


----------



## soka70 (17. April 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Bin wieder da...Freitag an der Sieglinde? Uhrzeit?



Sehr schön!!!! 

Freitag gerne, 16 Uhr Sieglinde ?!?!?! aber das Wetter soll leider nicht so dolle werden...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (19. April 2012)

Sollte ich es zeitlich schaffen, meiner Verpflichtung nach der Arbeit rechtzeitig nachzukommen, dann würde ich mich als Guide anbieten. Sollte ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen, melde ich mich frühzeitig bei Sonja ab. 
Wetter bleibt angeblich trocken :Klick


----------



## sibby08 (19. April 2012)

Wenn ich sehr pünktlich auf der Arbeit weg komme, kann ich euch auf meinen Heimweg ab Sieglinde für´n Kilometer begleiten .


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehr pünktlich auf der Arbeit weg komme, kann ich euch auf meinen Heimweg ab Sieglinde für´n Kilometer begleiten .



Übertreibs nicht.


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!!!
> 
> Freitag gerne, 16 Uhr Sieglinde ?!?!?! aber das Wetter soll leider nicht so dolle werden...


Ich glaube, ich habe eine Fahrradallergie. Ich brüte ich was aus und bin somit raus. Psychosomatisch...
Schade hab mich schon auf den Kilometer mit Sibby gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (20. April 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe eine Fahrradallergie. Ich brüte ich was aus und bin somit raus. Psychosomatisch...
> Schade hab mich schon auf den Kilometer mit Sibby gefreut


 
Schade, meine ganze Motivation pünktlich aus den Laden hier rus zu kommen ist nun dahin .

@ultra:
Keine Bange, habe richtig trainiert


----------



## AnjaR (20. April 2012)

Sonja,
bleibt's bei 16 Uhr Sieglinde? Jörg ist nicht dabei, ich würde aber fahren.


----------



## soka70 (20. April 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Sonja,
> bleibt's bei 16 Uhr Sieglinde? Jörg ist nicht dabei, ich würde aber fahren.




Klar!!! Bis gleich...


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2012)

Morgen für mich nur Reha im lokalen Umfeld!


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2012)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2012)

...im 7G ja 

schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Mai 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand?



Nein, ich nicht...


----------



## AnjaR (4. Mai 2012)

@Carsten, das ist mir jetzt zu weit. Viel Spaß.

@Karin, das sieht nach Zahnweh aus. Dir gute Besserung.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2012)

"Für den Zweiradenthusiasten der im Motorradurlaub nicht auf das Fahrrad verzichten möchte."

DAS gefällt mir!!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (5. Juni 2012)

Hi Mädels und Sondermänn...gungs Inhaber.
Ist für Freitag was geplant? Habe frei und könnte mal selbst mitfahren und nicht nur mein Bike


----------



## AnjaR (5. Juni 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Sondermänn...gungs Inhaber.
> Ist für Freitag was geplant? Habe frei und könnte mal selbst mitfahren und nicht nur mein Bike


 
Wir sind ab heute Abend bis Sonntag in Wagrain biken. Sind daher für Freitag raus.


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juni 2012)

Hmmm ich kann am Freitag


----------



## soka70 (5. Juni 2012)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Sondermänn...gungs Inhaber.
> Ist für Freitag was geplant? Habe frei und könnte mal selbst mitfahren und nicht nur mein Bike



Tach, ich bin "leider" auch für Freitag raus, diese ganzen verlängerten Wochenenden sind ganz schön anstrengend... 

Den "Wagrain"-Bikern eine tolle Zeit!!!


----------



## Kalinka (6. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Tach, ich bin "leider" auch für Freitag raus, diese ganzen verlängerten Wochenenden sind ganz schön anstrengend...
> 
> Den "Wagrain"-Bikern eine tolle Zeit!!!


Wie jetzt...Radfahren...wer macht denn sowas?
Bin auch raus, Urlaubsplanungsstress, Schwesternumzugsstress....


----------



## sibby08 (8. Juni 2012)

... ich ziehe dann auch wieder zurück. Solange das Wetter noch mitspielt gehe ich was auf Foto Exkursion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klee84 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
komme aus Bonn und würde mich gerne (wenns passt) bei einer von euren Touren anschließen, um auch so den ein oder anderen Trick/Tipp zu erfahren. Habe mir im März endlich den langersehnten Wunsch eines MTB erfüllt und drehe so meine Runden am Venusberg/Kottenforst (Odenwald durfte es auch schon für ein WE sein, ein Traum war es!!). 
Würde mich freuen, wenn es mal klappen könnte.
LG Kerstin


----------



## Kalinka (11. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> komme aus Bonn und würde mich gerne (wenns passt) bei einer von euren Touren anschließen, um auch so den ein oder anderen Trick/Tipp zu erfahren. Habe mir im März endlich den langersehnten Wunsch eines MTB erfüllt und drehe so meine Runden am Venusberg/Kottenforst (Odenwald durfte es auch schon für ein WE sein, ein Traum war es!!).
> Würde mich freuen, wenn es mal klappen könnte.
> LG Kerstin



Willkommen!
Der "harte" Kern hier ist in nächster Zeit dauernd irgendwie verreist. Erst ab Mitte August sind wir wieder für länger da
Aber im Köln/ Bonner Forum bist Du sicher überall willkommen.
Viel Spaß hier. Bis denne mal


----------



## sun909 (11. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> komme aus Bonn und würde mich gerne (wenns passt) bei einer von euren Touren anschließen, um auch so den ein oder anderen Trick/Tipp zu erfahren. Habe mir im März endlich den langersehnten Wunsch eines MTB erfüllt und drehe so meine Runden am Venusberg/Kottenforst (Odenwald durfte es auch schon für ein WE sein, ein Traum war es!!).
> Würde mich freuen, wenn es mal klappen könnte.
> LG Kerstin



Hi Kerstin,
es gibt verschiedene Trupps hier, denen du dich anschließen kannst.

Wie fit bist du konditionell denn so? 

Es gibt die langsameren "Dienstag-Gemütlichfahrer" (ca. 8-12km/h Schnitt), die schnellen Bonner-Nachtbiker (schnell  ) und dann noch den Anfängertreff Bonn, die ich aber persönlich nicht kenne.

Ggf. einfach mal bei den drei genannten reinschnuppern, die sind alle im Siebengebirge unterwegs und Neulingen ggü. aufgeschlossen.

Mädels sind dort auch öfters dabei.

grüße
sun909


----------



## klee84 (11. Juni 2012)

Hi Sun909,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort 
Gute Frage, würde schon sagen, dass ich ganz fit bin, mir fehlt sicherlich noch einiges an Kraft in den Beinen, aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit 
Den Anfängertreff Bonn habe ich jetzt auch mal angeschrieben und werde wahrscheinlich am Do das erste Mal mitfahren. Mal sehen, entweder es klappt oder nicht 
LG Kerstin


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2012)

klee84 schrieb:


> Hi Sun909,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Antwort
> Gute Frage, würde schon sagen, dass ich ganz fit bin, mir fehlt sicherlich noch einiges an Kraft in den Beinen, aber das kommt ja mit der Zeit
> ...



Die Dienstagsfahrer fahren auch mal wieder an einem anderen Tag 

Termin im Last-Minute-Biking (LMB)

Ggf. findest du da auch Aufnahme, werden am Donnerstag auch zwei Ladies am Start sein 

Viel Spaß!
sun909


----------



## Holzlarer (15. Juni 2012)

huhu, wünsche den ehrwaldfahrerinnen eine tolle bikewoche. hoffe ihr habt so gutes wetter, das "mein" rosa handtuch am eibsee wieder zum einsatz kommt.

VG Dirk


----------



## soka70 (15. Juni 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> huhu, wünsche den ehrwaldfahrerinnen eine tolle bikewoche. hoffe ihr habt so gutes wetter, das "mein" rosa handtuch am eibsee wieder zum einsatz kommt.
> 
> VG Dirk



DANKE lieber Dirk, wir werden eine Gedenkminute für dich einlegen... es war aber auch zu köstlich...


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. Juni 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> huhu, wünsche den ehrwaldfahrerinnen eine tolle bikewoche. hoffe ihr habt so gutes wetter, das "mein" rosa handtuch am eibsee wieder zum einsatz kommt.
> 
> VG Dirk



Ooooh - und mit wem fahr ich denn nu die Trails  ... Sonja! Die muss eh mit ihrem hübschen Neuen üben


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> huhu, wünsche den ehrwaldfahrerinnen eine tolle bikewoche. hoffe ihr habt so gutes wetter, das "mein" rosa handtuch am eibsee wieder zum einsatz kommt.
> 
> VG Dirk



Was immer die Sonja verkauft haben...ein Rad ist es nicht!



Keine Räder...keine Beine...was für ein Urlaub!



Grüße aus dem sonnigen Ehrwald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trashman2 (17. Juni 2012)

Meine Güte.. soviel Schnee.....  wow.... habt eine tolle Zeit dort 


Kalinka schrieb:


> Was immer die Sonja verkauft haben...ein Rad ist es nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soka70 (24. Juni 2012)

Ach, es ist soooo wunderbar in den Bergen.... 

Schön war`s Mädels!!!! 

Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Juni 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ach, es ist soooo wunderbar in den Bergen....
> 
> Schön war`s Mädels!!!!
> 
> Vielleicht gibts ja noch ein paar Bilder...





Bilder ....   von Deinem niegelnagelneuen mattweissen vollgefederten Bike mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze .... oder
von meinen niegelnagelneuen mattweissen vollgedämpften auf-und absenkbaren Trekkingstöchen


----------



## soka70 (26. Juni 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Bilder ....   von Deinem niegelnagelneuen mattweissen vollgefederten Bike mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze .... oder
> von meinen niegelnagelneuen mattweissen vollgedämpften auf-und absenkbaren Trekkingstöchen



... von beiden!!!


----------



## Holzlarer (27. Juni 2012)

Hi, 

schön das ihr heile zurück seid. Und natürlich wollen wir weitere Bilder mit solch freudigen Gesichtern sehen, und da sagt man immer das Kind im Manne...

hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal auf ner Tour wieder( die nächsten Tage bin ich aber erst mal auf ner Insel im Norden, bin schon gespannt auf den Autokorso auf ner autofreien Insel)

VG Dirk


----------



## surftigresa (27. Juni 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ... ( die nächsten Tage bin ich aber erst mal auf ner Insel im Norden, bin schon gespannt auf den Autokorso auf ner autofreien Insel)
> 
> VG Dirk



Na davon hätte ich aber auch gerne Bilder!!!!!

Schönen Urlaub!

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Juni 2012)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...und da sagt man immer das Kind im Manne...
> VG Dirk


 keine Frechheiten, sonst wirst Du in *Pink* veröffentlicht. Und dann spricht alles von der Frau im Manne...



Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...und da sagt man immer das Kind im Manne...
> 
> hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal auf ner Tour wieder( die nächsten Tage bin ich aber erst mal auf ner Insel im Norden, bin schon gespannt auf den Autokorso auf ner autofreien Insel)
> 
> VG Dirk


Viel Spass...nächste Tour erst im August...
wir fliegen doch weg! Weit weg!
Jetzt wo unsere Pässe mit Visa doch noch aus dem Nirvarna der vietnamesischen Botschaft aufgetaucht sind, hält uns nichts mehr auf!


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Viel Spass...nächste Tour erst im August...
> wir fliegen doch weg! Weit weg!
> Jetzt wo unsere Pässe mit Visa doch noch aus dem Nirvarna der vietnamesischen Botschaft aufgetaucht sind, hält uns nichts mehr auf!



Wir sind wieder da ......


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2012)

*

 Willkommen zurück 


*


----------



## Kalinka (9. August 2012)

Will die Sontscha Freitag aufs Rad? Dann würde ich mich aufraffen nach Hennef zu kommen.


----------



## soka70 (9. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Will die Sontscha Freitag aufs Rad? Dann würde ich mich aufraffen nach Hennef zu kommen.




Natürlich will die Sontscha Freitag aufs Rad!!!

Am besten mit einer Jacke fürs anschließende Bierchen samt Konzert in der Sieglinde...

Also: "Aufraffen" !!!!!   

Isch freu mich....


----------



## Kalinka (9. August 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Natürlich will die Sontscha Freitag aufs Rad!!!
> 
> Am besten mit einer Jacke fürs anschließende Bierchen samt Konzert in der Sieglinde...
> 
> ...


Dann bin ich mal um 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde und schaue mal was geht. Demokratisches Guiding?
Xin chao


----------



## soka70 (9. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal um 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde und schaue mal was geht. Demokratisches Guiding?
> Xin chao




Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Kalinka (10. August 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!!!



Ich bin soooo fertig, aber ich komme...Altfrauen-Reha, bitte , liebe Sontscha!
Jochen kommt auch mit.


----------



## soka70 (10. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich bin soooo fertig, aber ich komme...Altfrauen-Reha, bitte , liebe Sontscha!
> Jochen kommt auch mit.




Kein Thema!!! Dann bleiben mir noch ein wenig Körner für die Wupperberge morgen


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2012)

Sontscha, bist Du am Freitag verreist?
Wenn nicht...Frauenrunde?
Außerdem würde ich gerne Sonntag was fahren...7Gebirge. Vielleicht mag Frau L. aus H. bei B. auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (15. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sontscha, bist Du am Freitag verreist?
> Wenn nicht...Frauenrunde?
> Außerdem würde ich gerne Sonntag was fahren...7Gebirge. Vielleicht mag Frau L. aus H. bei B. auch mit?



Ich glaube ich bin bereits Freitag op jück....

Eher nicht...falls alles klappt bin ich die nächsten 3 Wochenenden quasi nicht da....aber dann!!!!


----------



## Stefania81 (15. August 2012)

Hallo ihr, würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen... Wann startet ihr denn mal wieder?


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sontscha, bist Du am Freitag verreist?
> Wenn nicht...Frauenrunde?
> Außerdem würde ich gerne Sonntag was fahren...7Gebirge. Vielleicht mag Frau L. aus H. bei B. auch mit?



So die Damen  
Am Freitag ab Frau Lissy aus Holzlar bei Bonn 16:30 Uhr bisschen 7GB.

Und Sonntag kann ich auch - hab keine Ausrede ausser Hitze


----------



## soka70 (15. August 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> So die Damen
> Am Freitag ab Frau Lissy aus Holzlar bei Bonn 16:30 Uhr bisschen 7GB.




Sven(ja) scheint auch willig zu sein , schaut mal in die Hennefer IG!!!


----------



## Kalinka (15. August 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und Sonntag kann ich auch - hab keine Ausrede ausser Hitze


Also, dann flach an die Sieg und Badehose mit!


----------



## Rote Laterne (15. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Also, dann flach an die Sieg und Badehose mit!



aber Sonnenschirm nicht vergessen  sonst pellen wir uns wieder ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. August 2012)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ....
> Am Freitag ab Frau Lissy aus Holzlar bei Bonn 16:30 Uhr bisschen 7GB.
> ...:



Gut Treffpunkt Adresse ? Aber was zum genießen


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gut Treffpunkt Adresse ? Aber was zum genießen


Mit uns zu fahren ist immer ein Genuss, hast Du das vergessen, Svenja?
Oder behauptet jemand was anderes?
Hast PM.


----------



## ultra2 (16. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mit uns zu fahren ist immer ein Genuss, hast Du das vergessen, Svenja?



Zudem wirds nicht hektisch oder zu schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zudem wirds nicht hektisch oder zu schnell.


----------



## soka70 (16. August 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zudem wirds nicht hektisch oder zu schnell.



neidisch?!?!?!


----------



## ultra2 (16. August 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> neidisch?!?!?!



wie könnte ich


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. August 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde Mädels


----------



## Kalinka (23. August 2012)

Jochen und ich wollen Freitag fahren...aber wenn Sontscha raus ist nicht unbedingt Hennef. Kommt wer mit ins 7Gebirge? Frau L? Wenn ja, Uhrzeit?


----------



## soka70 (23. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jochen und ich wollen Freitag fahren...aber wenn Sontscha raus ist nicht unbedingt Hennef. Kommt wer mit ins 7Gebirge? Frau L? Wenn ja, Uhrzeit?




Sontscha ist diese Woche Fr/Sa/So und nächste Woche Fr/Sa/So raus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (23. August 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jochen und ich wollen* Freitag *fahren...aber wenn Sontscha raus ist nicht unbedingt Hennef. Kommt wer mit ins 7Gebirge? Frau L? Wenn ja, Uhrzeit?




Spätschicht ..


----------



## Kalinka (24. August 2012)

Heul nicht rum Tswenn...ich darf auch arbeiten Sa und So!


----------



## Kalinka (3. September 2012)

Mädels und Großtanten, wie sieht es Freitag aus? 7Gebirge? Geht was Samstag (gerne vormittags) oder Sonntag? Bei der Tour mit Lissy hatte ich mal wieder Kraft statt Pudding in den Beinen...Hatte Spaß.


----------



## soka70 (3. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Großtanten, wie sieht es Freitag aus? 7Gebirge? Geht was Samstag (gerne vormittags) oder Sonntag? Bei der Tour mit Lissy hatte ich mal wieder Kraft statt Pudding in den Beinen...Hatte Spaß.



....voll süß die kleine Maus!!!! 

Also:

Freitag yes!!!!              Sa + So no!!!!

Sehr schön, dass du Spaß hattest, das Bild sah nicht ganz danach aus!!!!


----------



## Rote Laterne (3. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Großtanten, wie sieht es Freitag aus? 7Gebirge? Geht was Samstag (gerne vormittags) oder Sonntag? Bei der Tour mit Lissy hatte ich mal wieder Kraft statt Pudding in den Beinen...Hatte Spaß.



Freitag - ich versuche es.
Samstag/Sonntag - muss ich mal sehen wann ich laufe. Beides an einem Tag geht jedenfalls nicht. Dann hab ich den Pudding in den Beinen bzw. Eisenbahnschienen


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels und Großtanten, wie sieht es Freitag aus? 7Gebirge? Geht was Samstag (gerne vormittags) oder Sonntag? Bei der Tour mit Lissy hatte ich mal wieder Kraft statt Pudding in den Beinen...Hatte Spaß.



Fr : könnte gehen  muss aber noch was abklären 
Sa(vormittag): ja aber nur was leichtes ( WH vielleicht ? ) 
So:P-Weg


----------



## Kalinka (4. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fr : könnte gehen  muss aber noch was abklären
> Sa(vormittag): ja aber nur was leichtes ( WH vielleicht ? )
> So:P-Weg



Wahner Heide Samstag ist ne gute Idee, Svenja! Du guidest?So gegen 11:00?


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2012)

Wie hart wird es denn am Freitag ( am Sonnta ist ja P-Weg  ) 




Kalinka schrieb:


> Wahner Heide Samstag ist ne gute Idee, Svenja! Du guidest?So gegen 11:00?



Ja Samstag klingt gut 11 Uhr Parkplatz Rammes Grünland ( Lohmar )  LMB machen ?


----------



## Kalinka (4. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wie hart wird es denn am Freitag ( am Sonnta ist ja P-Weg  )


Da ich abends für Pützchens verabredet bin nicht sooo hart.



Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ja Samstag klingt gut 11 Uhr Parkplatz Rammes Grünland ( Lohmar )  LMB machen ?



Ich wäre dabei! Mit oder ohne LMB...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Da ich abends für Pützchens verabredet bin nicht sooo hart.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wäre dabei! Mit oder ohne LMB...



Fr: 15 Uhr Sieglinge Easy !

Sa: 11 Uhr Wahner Heide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (4. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fr: 15 Uhr Sieglinge Easy !
> 
> Sa: 11 Uhr Wahner Heide




Fr: viel zu früh lieber Sven, selbst für mich!!!  frühestens 16 Uhr, denke dies ist auch im Sinne der übrigen Ladys.... 7GB oder Sieglinde sollten wir noch demokratisch entscheiden, klar ist "EASY" 

Sa: muss ich ARBEITEN!!!! Jawohl!!!!


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. September 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Fr: viel zu früh lieber Sven, selbst für mich!!!  frühestens 16 Uhr, denke dies ist auch im Sinne der übrigen Ladys.... 7GB oder Sieglinde sollten wir noch demokratisch entscheiden, klar ist "EASY"
> 
> Sa: muss ich ARBEITEN!!!! Jawohl!!!!



Ok dann 16 Uhr Sieglinde aber dann wird es mit meine Zeitfenster knapp 18 Uhr sollten wir dann wieder zurück sein ...
klappt das


----------



## Kalinka (5. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ok dann 16 Uhr Sieglinde aber dann wird es mit meine Zeitfenster knapp 18 Uhr sollten wir dann wieder zurück sein ...
> klappt das


Alles gut so, ich dusch dann bei meinen Eltern und fahr von da nach Pützchen.


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. September 2012)

Freitag kann ich nicht früher Feierabend machen und muss/will noch laufen (Freiburg ist ja schon in 2 1/2 Wochen 

Samstag vormittag will ich meine absenkbare Aufstieghilfe beauftragen. Fahre mit dem Rad nach Friesdorf und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert. Schaffe ich also leider nicht :-(


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. September 2012)

Fr sieht bei mir jetzt aktuell auch wieder schlechter aus...bin daher für Freitag raus . 

LMB Termin für Samstag steht aber drinne


----------



## Kalinka (6. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> LMB Termin für Samstag steht aber drinne


Bin angemeldet...bringe Jochen mit!


----------



## Kalinka (6. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fr sieht bei mir jetzt aktuell auch wieder schlechter aus...bin daher für Freitag raus .


Freitag fällt aus wegen eben drum , also nicht schlimm!


----------



## Kalinka (10. September 2012)

Diese Woche habe ich Freitag erste Hilfe...weiß nicht wie lange das geht. Bin also raus.


----------



## AnjaR (15. September 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,
sind nach Wochen der Abwesendheit auch wieder im Lande.
Alpencross war top, Gardasee war top, Heimkehren ist nicht top.
Irgendwie kann man sich an Urlaub echt gewöhnen.
Vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche Freitag mit 'ner gemeinsamen Tour.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Vielleicht klappt's ja nächste Woche Freitag mit 'ner gemeinsamen Tour.
> Gruß
> Anja


Jepp, geplant gegen 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Sontscha wollte, ich will, Jochen eventuell.Soweit es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, geplant gegen 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Sontscha wollte, ich will, Jochen eventuell.Soweit es trocken bleibt.



Hmmm vielleicht geht da was


----------



## Kalinka (21. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, geplant gegen 16:00 Uhr an der Sieglinde. Sontscha wollte, ich will, Jochen eventuell. Soweit es trocken bleibt.


Es bleibt dabei 16:00 Sieglinde....bis gleich!


----------



## AnjaR (21. September 2012)

Super,
werde dann auch da sein.


----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2012)

Wetter für Freitag soll ja gemischt sein...sollen wir überhaupt, Mädels?


----------



## soka70 (26. September 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wetter für Freitag soll ja gemischt sein...sollen wir überhaupt, Mädels?


 

Ich bin eh raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (26. September 2012)

Ich bin bei dem Wetter raus,da ich die Regensachen schon für die bevorstehende Hüttenwanderung eingepackt habe.


----------



## Kalinka (26. September 2012)

Das ist doch fein, dann enspanne ich am Freitag vom Jungesellinenabschied.


----------



## jogimon (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe jetzt endlich das Video von der MTB-Tour durch die Wahner Heide vom 08.09.2012 fertig. Siehe: http://youtu.be/PGpUFrkpgF0
An der Qualität muss ich noch ein wenig schrauben. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.

VG Jochen


----------



## Kalinka (4. Oktober 2012)

jogimon schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe jetzt endlich das Video von der MTB-Tour durch die Wahner Heide vom 08.09.2012 fertig. Siehe: http://youtu.be/PGpUFrkpgF0
> An der Qualität muss ich noch ein wenig schrauben. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.
> 
> VG Jochen


Kann ich leider erst heute abend gucken...bei Andree hat die veraltete Hardware versagt


----------



## Kalinka (9. Oktober 2012)

Fahren wir am Freitag was? Sontscha? So ab 16:00 bis Dunkel?


----------



## soka70 (9. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Fahren wir am Freitag was? Sontscha? So ab 16:00 bis Dunkel?




Och ja, warum eigentlich nicht...???!!!

Hennef/Bonn???


----------



## Rote Laterne (9. Oktober 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> Och ja, warum eigentlich nicht...???!!!
> 
> Hennef/Bonn???



Bin vielleicht auch dabei ....


----------



## Kettenfresser (9. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Fahren wir am Freitag was? Sontscha? So ab 16:00 bis Dunkel?



Habe Nachtschicht ...daher geht das bei mir nicht 
Aber bei gutem Wetter werde ich im Vorfeld ne Runde drehen ...könnte mir vorstellen um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde vorbeizuschauen  um Tag zu sagen.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Aber bei gutem Wetter werde ich im Vorfeld ne Runde drehen ...könnte mir vorstellen um 16 Uhr an der Sieglinde vorbeizuschauen  um Tag zu sagen.



Nein, tu das nicht!
Ich wollte Frau Lehrerin, die Ferien hat, bitten ins 7Gebirge zu kommen, da ich diese Woche schon zweimal mit dem Transportomobil in SU bin und gerne ohne Anfahrt biken möchte !?
Wenn die Lissy um 16:00 starten könnte und möchte ?, könnten wir uns in Holzlar treffen...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, tu das nicht!
> Ich wollte Frau Lehrerin, die Ferien hat, bitten ins 7Gebirge zu kommen, da ich diese Woche schon zweimal mit dem Transportomobil in SU bin und gerne ohne Anfahrt biken möchte !?
> Wenn die Lissy um 16:00 starten könnte und möchte ?, könnten wir uns in Holzlar treffen...



OK dann wünsche ich euch viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Nein, tu das nicht!
> Ich wollte Frau Lehrerin, die Ferien hat, bitten ins 7Gebirge zu kommen, da ich diese Woche schon zweimal mit dem Transportomobil in SU bin und gerne ohne Anfahrt biken möchte !?
> Wenn die Lissy um 16:00 starten könnte und möchte ?, könnten wir uns in Holzlar treffen...


Update: Lissy kann nicht...starten wir in Ramersdorf, Sontscha?


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Update: Lissy kann nicht...starten wir in Ramersdorf, Sontscha?



Aha also doch Sieglinde


----------



## soka70 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Update: Lissy kann nicht...starten wir in Ramersdorf, Sontscha?




Ja, 16 Uhr Ramersdorf ist ok!!!!

Hoffe das Wetter hält sich!!!


----------



## Kalinka (12. Oktober 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...
> Hoffe das Wetter hält sich!!!


Sieht nicht so aus...alternativ gibts Kaffee bei mir


----------



## soka70 (12. Oktober 2012)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Sieht nicht so aus...alternativ gibts Kaffee bei mir




es sieht nach Arbeits/Aufräum/Joggingwetter aus! Darauf warte ich schon seit Wochen ...Danke für den Kaffee, aber ich schreibe Förderpläne und schaffe es vielleicht auch noch meinen Schreibtisch aufzuräumen...


----------



## Kalinka (12. Oktober 2012)

soka70 schrieb:


> es sieht nach Arbeits/Aufräum/Joggingwetter aus! Darauf warte ich schon seit Wochen ...Danke für den Kaffee, aber ich schreibe Förderpläne und schaffe es vielleicht auch noch meinen Schreibtisch aufzuräumen...


Schade, dann werde ich Dich anrufen  zwischen Altglasentsorgung, Pfandrückgabe und dem ganzen Kleinkram, den frau so liegen gelassen hat.


----------



## ALIDA (21. Dezember 2012)

...ich würde gerne einmal mit euch fahren. nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## AnjaR (21. Dezember 2012)

ALIDA schrieb:


> ...ich würde gerne einmal mit euch fahren. nehmt ihr mich mit?


Klar nehmen wir Dich mit. Jetzt im Winter ist es hier aber extrem ruhig. Gerne können wir uns aber mal treffen. Meld Dich einfach nach den Feiertagen.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## ALIDA (21. Dezember 2012)

vielen Dank für die promte Antwort. Ok, nach den Feiertagen - bin dabei. L.G. Alida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (22. Dezember 2012)

ALIDA schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die promte Antwort. Ok, nach den Feiertagen - bin dabei. L.G. Alida




....im neuen Jahr ich auch wieder!!!


----------



## Sueßstoff (22. Dezember 2012)

Ist denn keiner zwischen den Tagen unterwegs ?


----------



## soka70 (23. Dezember 2012)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> Ist denn keiner zwischen den Tagen unterwegs ?




...doch, aber mit zwei Brettern in den Bergen... 

Frohe Weihnachten!!!!


----------



## Steffi9184 (23. Dezember 2012)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Klar nehmen wir Dich mit. Jetzt im Winter ist es hier aber extrem ruhig. Gerne können wir uns aber mal treffen. Meld Dich einfach nach den Feiertagen.
> Gruß
> Anja



Dann würde ich mich ganz gerne anschließen ab Januar hab ich nämlich endlich wieder ein Bike 

Gruß Steffi


----------



## AnjaR (23. Dezember 2012)




----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neuling68 (27. Dezember 2012)

Ich auch, ich auch!
Ich habe mir fest vorgenommen nächstes Jahr auch mal bei/mit euch mitzufahren!
Habe dieses Jahr fleißig geübt!
Rutscht gut rein, ins neue Jahr...
LG
Alex


----------



## ghost-pink83 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

bin letztes jahr im Sommer auch schon bei euch mitgefahren!Würdet ihr mich auch wieder mitnehmen??
Lg und guten Rutsch


----------



## Kalinka (23. Januar 2013)

Pausiere wegen Kälte und/oder Matsch und Umzug!


----------



## ZRLady (19. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich hab' mein Rad erst seit letztem Sommer, ein ZR Lady. Darf ich bei Euch 'mal mitfahren? 
Gruß/Renate


----------



## AnjaR (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn wir uns mal wieder aufgerafft bekommen, kannst Du natürlich gerne mitfahren.

Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kalinka (20. Februar 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Pausiere wegen Kälte und/oder Matsch und Umzug!


----------



## ZRLady (20. Februar 2013)

Super,
dann freu' ich mich schon heute auf Euch.
Gruß/Renate


----------



## Fretchen72 (23. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin seit Mittwoch stolze besitzerin eines Radon Bikes. Ich habe ein wenig erfahrung mit dem Crossbike. 
Ich fände es toll, wen ich hier, vielleicht ein paar gleichgesinnte Frauen treffen würde, die sich mit einer Anfängerin abgebeb würden.
Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 40 Jahre und komme aus Troisdorf und heiße Kerstin.

Viele Liebe Grüße..............


----------



## Blut Svente (24. Februar 2013)

Fretchen72 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen, ich bin seit Mittwoch stolze besitzerin eines Radon Bikes. Ich habe ein wenig erfahrung mit dem Crossbike.
> Ich fände es toll, wen ich hier, vielleicht ein paar gleichgesinnte Frauen treffen würde, die sich mit einer Anfängerin abgebeb würden.
> Zu meiner Person: Ich bin 40 Jahre und komme aus Troisdorf und heiße Kerstin.
> 
> Viele Liebe Grüße..............



Versuchs mal bei den Tomburgern


----------



## surftigresa (24. Februar 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei den Tomburgern



Alter Stänkerer!!!!!   .... dann verweise aber bitte auch an die "männlichen Tomburger"...... ich war heute fein im Ahrtal unterwegs, nicht wirklich anfängertauglich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen72 (25. Februar 2013)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Versuchs mal bei den Tomburgern


 

Danke für den Tipp und wo finde ich diese ?


----------



## surftigresa (25. Februar 2013)

Der "Tipp" war leider nur Hetzerei...

Es gibt einen Thread der heisst Team Tomburg. Aber die Touren sind nicht anfängertauglich.
 @Tischi,
was ist mit der SAU-Tour am Sonntag???? Traust Du Dich nicht oder schlägst Du erst wieder auf, wenn wir schon 10h unterwegs sind?????


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Februar 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Der "Tipp" war leider nur Hetzerei...
> 
> Es gibt einen Thread der heisst Team Tomburg. Aber die Touren sind nicht anfängertauglich.
> @Tischi,
> was ist mit der SAU-Tour am Sonntag???? Traust Du Dich nicht oder schlägst Du erst wieder auf, wenn wir schon 10h unterwegs sind?????



???


----------



## Blut Svente (25. Februar 2013)

Fretchen72 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp und wo finde ich diese ?



im Team Tomburg Threat!


----------



## MelliSU (27. Februar 2013)

Hey,

kann frau sich noch anschließen? 

VG
Melli


----------



## Steffi9184 (2. März 2013)

Hat jemand oder mehrer Lust morgen zu fahren wo und wann egal, muss mal wieder raus


----------



## AnjaR (2. März 2013)

Fahre morgen die SAU-Tour (s. Dienstagsfahrer) mit. Mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## MelliSU (2. März 2013)

Respekt!  Dann viel Spaß. 

Morgen geht's auf die Reise/Fahrradmesse nach Essen...


----------



## Steffi9184 (2. März 2013)

Hatte da eher an was "leichteres" gedacht, bin zwar von der Kondition nicht ganz so schwach aber da es die erste Tour für dieses Jahr sein wird möchte ich das ganze doch etwas lockerer angehen  Den anderen aber trotzdem viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. März 2013)

Hi Steffi,
denke, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, gibt es nächste Woche eine (wieder)einsteigerfreundliche lockere Abendrunde im Siebengebirge durch die lokale DIMB/die Gemütlichfahrer.

Termin wird dann im LMB (=Last Minute Biking) und hier in dem Thread der Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer sowie im DIMB-Thread stehen.

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## Sportskanone30 (5. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Hat jemand oder mehrer Lust morgen zu fahren wo und wann egal, muss mal wieder raus



Lust mal ne Runde zu drehen? Bin grad erst zurück nach Köln gezogen und vielleicht hat ja hier jemand ein paar heisse Streckentipps oder will auch einfach nicht alleine fahren, so wie ich!


----------



## Steffi9184 (5. März 2013)

Gerne! Keine Lust mehr immer allein zu biken  Meld dich einfach wenn du mal fährst....


----------



## Sportskanone30 (5. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Gerne! Keine Lust mehr immer allein zu biken  Meld dich einfach wenn du mal fährst....



Klingt toll!  Na gern gleich heute, morgen, übermorgen, hab die ganze Woche frei!


----------



## ZRLady (5. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Gerne! Keine Lust mehr immer allein zu biken  Meld dich einfach wenn du mal fährst....


Hi, kann ich mich anschließen? Hab' leider keine Ortskenntnisse ...


----------



## Steffi9184 (5. März 2013)

Klar könnte morgen ab 13h bin zwar auch nicht sooooo ortskundig komme aber gerne überall hin! Wo und wann schlagt ihr vor?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportskanone30 (5. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Klar könnte morgen ab 13h bin zwar auch nicht sooooo ortskundig komme aber gerne überall hin! Wo und wann schlagt ihr vor?



Super!  Morgen hab ich noch einen kurzen Termin, aber ab 14 Uhr wär mir recht. Wollen wir uns vielleicht am Rhein treffen? Vielleicht ab Heumarkt? Ansonsten auch gern andere Vorschläge. Wer mitfahren möchte kann mi auch kurz per sms anschreiben: 0171-2376260. Freu mich.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. März 2013)

Hallo Mädels, schaut doch mal hier bei den Dienstagsfahrern vorbei.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490484

Die fahren auch an anderen Tagen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## ZRLady (5. März 2013)

Sportskanone30 schrieb:


> Super!  Morgen hab ich noch einen kurzen Termin, aber ab 14 Uhr wär mir recht. Wollen wir uns vielleicht am Rhein treffen? Vielleicht ab Heumarkt? Ansonsten auch gern andere Vorschläge. Wer mitfahren möchte kann mi auch kurz per sms anschreiben: 0171-2376260. Freu mich.


Schade Muss morgen arbeiten. Habe i.d.R. donnerstags frei, ansonsonsten Sa,So. Oder in der Woche ab 15.00 h/15.30 h
Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal, schon bald! 
Euch viel Spaß!
LG Renate


----------



## Sportskanone30 (5. März 2013)

ZRLady schrieb:


> Schade Muss morgen arbeiten. Habe i.d.R. donnerstags frei, ansonsonsten Sa,So. Oder in der Woche ab 15.00 h/15.30 h
> Vielleicht klappt es ja ein anderes Mal, schon bald!
> Euch viel Spaß!
> LG Renate



Gerne Donnerstag nochmal!


----------



## ZRLady (5. März 2013)

Sportskanone30 schrieb:


> Gerne Donnerstag nochmal!


Versuche Dich heute Nachmittag telef. zu erreichen. Bis dahin


----------



## Steffi9184 (5. März 2013)

Sportskanone30 schrieb:


> Super!  Morgen hab ich noch einen kurzen Termin, aber ab 14 Uhr wär mir recht. Wollen wir uns vielleicht am Rhein treffen? Vielleicht ab Heumarkt? Ansonsten auch gern andere Vorschläge. Wer mitfahren möchte kann mi auch kurz per sms anschreiben: 0171-2376260. Freu mich.



Da bin ich aber dabei, wenn du unten am Rhein fahren möchtest können wir uns ja vor dem Schokoladenmuseum treffen find ich mit den Mountainbikes besser zu erreichen? Ich schreib dich aber Mittags nochmal per SMS an ob's bei morgen bleibt...

Gruß


----------



## Sportskanone30 (5. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber dabei, wenn du unten am Rhein fahren möchtest können wir uns ja vor dem Schokoladenmuseum treffen find ich mit den Mountainbikes besser zu erreichen? Ich schreib dich aber Mittags nochmal per SMS an ob's bei morgen bleibt...
> 
> Gruß



Alles klar. Abgemacht!


----------



## ZRLady (5. März 2013)

ZRLady schrieb:


> Versuche Dich heute Nachmittag telef. zu erreichen. Bis dahin


Hi,
das mit dem Anrufen hat leider nicht geklappt. 
Wie wär's denn mit etwas ausserhalb - Königsforst oder so?
Ich bin total erstaunt, dass man so zentral MTBfahren kann. Aber das mag an meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnis liegen. 
LG Renate


----------



## Kalinka (6. März 2013)

Frau K. aus G. bei H. hat angeregt frau könnte bei Sonnenschein am Sonntag ja mal für zwei Stündchen Umzugskisten Umzugkisten sein lassen und Farbeimer Farbeimer.
Mein Rad steht auf der Arbeit, Radklammotten in der neuen Wohnung, Helm und Schuhe bei Andree...ist also machbar ohne suchen ...
Mädels? Wer bestellt Sonne?


----------



## Sportskanone30 (6. März 2013)

ZRLady schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit dem Anrufen hat leider nicht geklappt.
> Wie wär's denn mit etwas ausserhalb - Königsforst oder so?
> Ich bin total erstaunt, dass man so zentral MTBfahren kann. Aber das mag an meiner mangelnden Ortskenntnis liegen.
> LG Renate


Ja total gern, ich weiss auch noch nicht, wie das so ist mit dem zentralen Fahren, denke, dass das dann schon sehr ebene Strecken sind.
Und wie kommen wir nach Königsforst? Fahren, Bahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steffi9184 (6. März 2013)

Sportskanone30 schrieb:


> Ja total gern, ich weiss auch noch nicht, wie das so ist mit dem zentralen Fahren, denke, dass das dann schon sehr ebene Strecken sind.
> Und wie kommen wir nach Königsforst? Fahren, Bahn?




Wir können da heute gerne hinsteuern sind vom Museum ca.18km und da dann auch gerne durchdüsen, hoffe nur das wir danach auch wieder raus kommen ich verfüge nämlich über kein Navi und der Königsforst ist enorm groß da kann man sich gern mal verfahren


----------



## Sportskanone30 (6. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Wir können da heute gerne hinsteuern sind vom Museum ca.18km und da dann auch gerne durchdüsen, hoffe nur das wir danach auch wieder raus kommen ich verfüge nämlich über kein Navi und der Königsforst ist enorm groß da kann man sich gern mal verfahren


Klingt gut!  ich hätte zur Not die Map im Handy, hm ob das was nützt? Die spinnt momentan. Aber besser als nix. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Steffi9184 (6. März 2013)

Wird schon klappen zur Not fragen wir uns durch ;-p


----------



## Sportskanone30 (6. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Wird schon klappen zur Not fragen wir uns durch ;-p



Wenn wir nach Königsforst fahren könnten wir vielleicht doch schon ne Stunde früher los. Was meinst, sollten wir 13 uhr sagen?


----------



## MelliSU (6. März 2013)

Ich bin dann für heute raus, werde nicht vor 14:00 aus´m Büro kommen. Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja ein anderes Mal.


----------



## Steffi9184 (6. März 2013)

Sportskanone30 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nach Königsforst fahren könnten wir vielleicht doch schon ne Stunde früher los. Was meinst, sollten wir 13 uhr sagen?



13:30h würde ich schaffen komm mit'm Bike ausm Kölner Süden?

Gruß


----------



## Sportskanone30 (6. März 2013)

Schreib mir doch einfach per sms, ich steh noch im stau und schaff's glaub ich doch nicht. Komme vom zülpi


----------



## Steffi9184 (6. März 2013)

Ich Fahr um 13h gemütlich los, zur Not warte ich ein bisschen SMS ist schon raus(für'n Notfall hast du dann ja meine Nummer)

Gruss


----------



## Sportskanone30 (6. März 2013)

Steffi9184 schrieb:


> Ich Fahr um 13h gemütlich los, zur Not warte ich ein bisschen SMS ist schon raus(für'n Notfall hast du dann ja meine Nummer)
> 
> Gruss


Hab aber keine sms bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-pink83 (7. März 2013)

Hallo Mädels,ist bei euch noch Platz für eine weitere MTB..lerin??Würde mich dann mal anschliesen.Wo fahrt ihr denn rum?


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2013)

Hi,

wie schaut es nächste Woche aus? 

Interesse an einer Anfängertauglichen Tour im Siebengebirge? 

Entspannter Schnitt bei ca. 8km/h, nur leichte Trails und Üben gerne bei Lust und Laune möglich. 

Di oder Mi könnten wir mal was anbieten, es sollten sich allerdings drei Interessenten finden 

Auch gut für die Damen im Winterschlaf... (Sonja???).

grüße
sun909


----------



## Sportskanone30 (8. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es nächste Woche aus?
> 
> ...


Ich kann leider erst wieder übernächste Woche, nächste bin ich komplett eingespannt. 
Aber übernächste Woche wär ich in jedem Fall dabei!


----------



## ZRLady (8. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es nächste Woche aus?
> 
> ...


 

Super gerne!
LG ZRLady


----------



## soka70 (8. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut es nächste Woche aus?
> 
> ...




Sehr schöne Idee, Carsten!!!! 

Nee irgendwie kommen wir alle nicht so recht aus dem Winterschlaf, die Chefin zieht immer noch um, Lissy muss wie immer arbeiten, ist aber hochmotiviert und WILL und ich habe auch immer diverse Ausreden....

Es wird sich aber bessern, da wir im Mai/Juni einen Bikeurlaub geplant haben und optimalerweise vorab dringend aufs Rad sollten....

Mädels (ZRLady, Sportskanone30, ghost-pink83, Steffi9184, MelliSU) bleibt am Ball!!!!


----------



## soka70 (8. März 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Frau K. aus G. bei H. hat angeregt frau könnte bei Sonnenschein am Sonntag ja mal für zwei Stündchen Umzugskisten Umzugkisten sein lassen und Farbeimer Farbeimer.
> Mein Rad steht auf der Arbeit, Radklammotten in der neuen Wohnung, Helm und Schuhe bei Andree...ist also machbar ohne suchen ...
> Mädels? Wer bestellt Sonne?



OH, Du meinst ja mich!!! (Habe ich das echt gesagt???) Kann mich kaum erinnern....ach.... na gut, dass ich nochmal ein wenig gelesen habe!!!

Nicht streichen/packen/putzen/planen/ausräumen/umräumen am WE????

Sonne??? Hatten wir doch jetzt genug, oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportskanone30 (8. März 2013)

Kommt am Sonntag mit nach Rheinbach auf die Tour! Wer aus Köln kommt, könnte sich bei mir melden, vielleicht können wir fahrgemeinschaften bilden!


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. März 2013)

Hmmm Anfängertoürchen wäre nicht schlecht Casten..Mittwoch könnte ich vielleicht sogar einrichten


----------



## MelliSU (8. März 2013)

Anfängertaugliche Tour im Siebengebirge? Klingt verlockend - aber ich glaube, Frau Holle kommt noch mal vorbei?! Sonst wäre ich dabei und sehe mal, wie weit ich mithalten kann.  Oder wie viel Geduld ihr beim Warten auf mich aufbringen könnt. 

Ist eigentlich jemand von euch bei runtastic.com angemeldet?


----------



## Kalinka (9. März 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> OH, Du meinst ja mich!!! (Habe ich das echt gesagt???) Kann mich kaum erinnern....ach.... na gut, dass ich nochmal ein wenig gelesen habe!!!
> 
> Nicht streichen/packen/putzen/planen/ausräumen/umräumen am WE????
> 
> Sonne??? Hatten wir doch jetzt genug, oder????



Naja, Wetter ist ja nicht soooo toll.
Ich entscheide mich doch für streichen/packen/putzen/planen/ausräumen/umräumen ...wollen ja nicht noch einen Monat im Chaos leben. Es geht voran, aber soooo langsam.


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2013)

Guten Morgen,
ich würde die Einsteiger-Tour gerne um eine Woche schieben... 

Kränkele wieder ein wenig und weiß auch nicht, ob alle Lust auf Schnee unter den Stollen haben 

Der Jörg (Dart) bietet aber evt. am Mittwoch was an, für die die Lust haben. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> ich würde die Einsteiger-Tour gerne um eine Woche schieben...
> 
> Kränkele wieder ein wenig und weiß auch nicht, ob alle Lust auf Schnee unter den Stollen haben
> ...



Sonst würde ich was anbieten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Ich habe bei dem nassen Wetter leider Logistik-Probleme - habe keinen Träger für´s Auto und muss mein Rad immer zerlegen, damit es INS Auto passt. Das kommt bei diesem herrlichen  Schnee leider nicht in Frage.


----------



## Dart (12. März 2013)

Habe mal einen Termin für Morgen im Siebengebirge eingetragen: 

Guckst Du

Tempo wird nicht hoch sein, Damen herzlich willkommen (Anja wird auch dabei sein).


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. März 2013)

Hallo Jörg ich bin dabei. Nur zur Info Köwi liegt nicht in Baden-Würtemberg

Klug*******rmodus wieder aus


----------



## Dart (12. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg ich bin dabei. Nur zur Info Köwi liegt nicht in Baden-Würtemberg
> 
> Klug*******rmodus wieder aus


 
Dicke Finger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Termin für Morgen im Siebengebirge eingetragen:
> 
> Guckst Du
> 
> Tempo wird nicht hoch sein, Damen herzlich willkommen (Anja wird auch dabei sein).



Nix für ungut, aber meinst Du wirklich bei dem Wetter könntest Du die Damen mit Aussicht auf Deine Frau hinterm Ofen herholen??? 

Wie wäre es mit ein paar netten, jungen, gutaussehenden, sportlichen und vor allem wärmegebenden Kerlen? 

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Dart (12. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber meinst Du wirklich bei dem Wetter könntest Du die Damen mit Aussicht auf Deine Frau hinterm Ofen herholen???
> 
> *Wie wäre es mit ein paar netten (1), jungen (2), gutaussehenden (3), sportlichen (4) und vor allem wärmegebenden (5) Kerlen?*
> 
> ...


 
Also ich weis nicht was Du hast. Ich erfülle doch die Kriterien 1 - 5.


----------



## soka70 (12. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit ein paar netten, jungen, gutaussehenden, sportlichen und vor allem wärmegebenden kerlen?




:d :d :d


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber meinst Du wirklich bei dem Wetter könntest Du die Damen mit Aussicht auf Deine Frau hinterm Ofen herholen???
> 
> Wie wäre es mit ein paar *netten, jungen, gutaussehenden, sportlichen und vor allem wärmegebenden Kerlen?*
> 
> ...



Fieber? 

Wovon träumt ihr nachts? Ne, lass, DAS wollen wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht wissen....


----------



## MelliSU (12. März 2013)

Trotz (angeblicher  ) Erfüllung der Kriterien 1-5 bin ich morgen nicht dabei. Werde mich diesmal auf bekanntes Terrain (Wahner Heide/Lohmarer Wald) beschränken, das ich auch ohne Auto-Anreise erreiche. Und Licht habe ich auch nicht am Rad, ein Start um 18:30 ist für mich so früh im Jahr nicht drin.  Vielleicht ergibt sich ja noch mal eine Anfängertour...


----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht was Du hast. Ich erfülle doch die Kriterien 1 - 5.



Punkt 5 könnte Dir ziemlichen Ärger einbringen 

Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas genauer spezifizieren:
Punkt 6: Single-Kerle  weil Ärger wollen wir ja nicht 

 @Carsten,
es würde Euch nur deprimieren.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. März 2013)

Ich könnte bei Punkt 5 aushelfen ich würde einfach einen meiner Ausziehherde rausziehen. Da können sich gleich mehrere draufsetzen zum wärmen.


----------



## asphaltjunkie (12. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht was Du hast. Ich erfülle doch die Kriterien 1 - 5.



Jörg, nichts für ungut. Aber dein zug ist schon seit 20 jahren abgefahren.



> Wie wäre es mit ein paar netten (1), jungen (2), gutaussehenden (3), sportlichen (4) und vor allem wärmegebenden (5) Kerlen?
> 
> Gruss,
> Melli



Da gibt es ja nur die fantastischen drei, Thomas, Ralf und der Wolle


----------



## Kalinka (12. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Punkt 5 könnte Dir ziemlichen Ärger einbringen
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas genauer spezifizieren:
> Punkt 6: Single-Kerle  weil Ärger wollen wir ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. März 2013)

Also an Selbstbewusstein mangelt es den Jungs hier auf jeden Fall nicht 

Herrlich


----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Jörg, nichts für ungut. Aber dein zug ist schon seit 20 jahren abgefahren.
> 
> 
> 
> Da gibt es ja nur die fantastischen drei, Thomas, Ralf und der Wolle




Punkt 2 klammern wir hier wohl besser aus Melli, da musste wo anders suchen.


----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> *Punkt 5 könnte Dir ziemlichen Ärger einbringen
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich noch etwas genauer spezifizieren:
> Punkt 6: Single-Kerle  weil Ärger wollen wir ja nicht *
> ...



Rischtieg, Feind liest mit.


----------



## Dart (12. März 2013)

asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Jörg, nichts für ungut. Aber dein zug ist schon seit 20 jahren abgefahren.



Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, im Dezember werden es sogar 25 sein




asphaltjunkie schrieb:


> Da gibt es ja nur die fantastischen drei, Thomas, Ralf und der Wolle



Das DREAM-Team


----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2013)

Es sei nur höflich gefragt - aber warum tümmeln sich so viele Jungs im Frauentreff??? - wer so was macht tummelt sich auch in Parkhäusers auf Frauenparkplätzen...(ich nehm den Kettenfresser mal raus, der Sven ist Anwalts Liebling...) Raus mit Euch inne Jungesforen, ihr Pupser!!! LG, der Pete.


----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Rischtieg, Feind liest mit.



...darum geht datt, liebe Anja!...noch sind mers ja "betreutes Wohnen..." (Die ollen Spingser...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnjaR (12. März 2013)

Leeven Pete,
sin mer nit all "betreutes Wohnen"?
Und Du hast recht "Fort mit euch Jungs"


----------



## Pete04 (12. März 2013)

Iiiiihhh, die stinken!!!! Hinfort mit den Buben - die haben Raum genug! Manchmal, aber nur manchmal...


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Es sei nur höflich gefragt - aber warum tümmeln sich so viele Jungs im Frauentreff??? - wer so was macht tummelt sich auch in Parkhäusers auf Frauenparkplätzen.
> Raus mit Euch inne Jungesforen, ihr Pupser!!! LG, der Pete.



Die sind halt emanzipiert, die Männer! Und wir sind tolerant...wobei das Angebot verheirateter Herren den Damen Wärme zu spenden meine Toleranzgrenze sprengt, aber das kläre ich mit Anja, bei einer gemeinsamen. *Frühlingsfrauenumzugundrenovierungerledigtreha-Runde!*
Er wollte sicher Wärmflaschen oder/und Glühwein verteilen!

PS: ich meine nicht den kalendarischen Frühling...ich meine den echten!


----------



## Dart (13. März 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Die sind halt emanzipiert, die Männer! Und wir sind tolerant...wobei das Angebot verheirateter Herren den Damen Wärme zu spenden meine Toleranzgrenze sprengt, aber das kläre ich mit Anja, bei einer gemeinsamen *Frühlingsfrauenumzugundrenovierungerledigtreha-Runde*!


 
Wir reden hier ja nur von außergewöhnlichen, lebensbedrohenden Situationen.


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Wir reden hier ja nur von außergewöhnlichen, lebensbedrohenden Situationen.


Na diese Einschränkung kommt aber spät (wieder dicke Finger?) ...



Dart schrieb:


> Also ich weis nicht was Du hast. Ich erfülle doch die Kriterien 1 - 5.


...wobei natürlich 1-4 voll erfüllt sind!


----------



## surftigresa (13. März 2013)

@Jörg,
dä, jetzt hat Deine Frau sich auch noch ausgetragen......


----------



## Dart (13. März 2013)

surftigresa schrieb:


> @_Jörg_,
> dä, jetzt hat Deine Frau sich auch noch ausgetragen......


 
Sie ist halt Tolerant, aber das heißt ja: Jetzt muss ich mit Micha kuscheln

So, jetzt mach ich mich aber hier weg....


----------



## Kalinka (13. März 2013)

Dart schrieb:


> Sie ist halt Tolerant, aber das heißt ja: Jetzt muss ich mit Micha kuscheln
> 
> So, jetzt mach ich mich aber hier weg....


Also, jetzt muss ich doch eingreifen...wenns sich *Männer* hier zum Kuscheln verabreden...hier verabreden sich *Frauen* zum Kuscheln (und selten zum Radfahren) !


----------



## AnjaR (13. März 2013)




----------



## AnjaR (22. März 2013)

Hallo, 
hat jemand Lust eine Runde bei Sonne zu drehen? (Wahner Heide oder Talsperre)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (22. März 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust eine Runde bei Sonne zu drehen? (Wahner Heide oder Talsperre)


 
...kann nicht, habe einen Frisörtermin 

Nach den Osterferien sollten wir mit den Freitagsrunden wieder versuchen zu starten, dann bin ich auch aus dem Trainingslager zurück...


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. März 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...dann bin ich auch aus dem Trainingslager zurück...



Man die Zeit möchte ich haben...


----------



## trashman2 (22. März 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Man die Zeit möchte ich haben...



Sven, fahre mal mit unserem Guido Kopp, der hat eine Tour am 24.


----------



## Kalinka (25. März 2013)

Mädels, mir war sooo kalt gestern...da bleibt der Spaß für mich auf der Strecke. Ich will Frühling, jetzt, sofort!!!
Könntest ihr bitte aus dem Schwarzwald ein paar °C mitbringen, aber nur die postitiven!


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. März 2013)

Also ich kann Versuchen was von der Arbeit mitzubringen , glaube aber die sind nicht Transportfähig


----------



## Pete04 (28. März 2013)

Schmeiss doch mal ein Zündi in diesen unterirdischen Primärenergie-See den sich dein Arbeitgeber grad so gönnt - die Wärme wird sich über das Kölner Umfeld legen wie El Ninjo... Wir sind 'se irgendwie alle satt, die Kälte - aber wie der Sven schon anmerkt - wenn mer's so gar keine Zeit kriegt um auf's Bike zu kommen spielt die Temperatur schon fast wieder eine untergeordnete Rolle.... Im Forum surfen und Pics sehen ist schon Körperverletzung.... LG, der Pete


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. März 2013)

ne ne ne das waren wir nicht ( andere Arbeitgeber ) auch wenn die Leitung bei uns durch das Werk geht


----------



## dschuliaenna (2. April 2013)

Fährt eine von euch auch in Bonn?
Es ist ein wenig eintönig,
meist allein meine Runden zu drehen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2013)

dschuliaenna schrieb:


> Fährt eine von euch auch in Bonn?
> Es ist ein wenig eintönig,
> meist allein meine Runden zu drehen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Hi,
mehrere Damen fahren in Bonn/im7Gebirge auch hin und wieder in der "Dienstags-Gemütlichfahrer"-Gruppe mit.

Weiterhin bei den "Anfängern" (Vorsicht, kein Anfänger-Tempo!  ) ist mit Klee84 auch mindestens eine Dame am Start.

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelliSU (5. April 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> ...kann nicht, habe einen Frisörtermin
> 
> Nach den Osterferien sollten wir mit den Freitagsrunden wieder versuchen zu starten, dann bin ich auch aus dem Trainingslager zurück...




Freitagsrunden? Wie, wann und wo?


----------



## Kalinka (5. April 2013)

MelliSU schrieb:


> Freitagsrunden? Wie, wann und wo?



Wenn die Damen aus dem Urlaub zurück sind im 7Gebirge oder rund um Hennef, wenn es trocken ist und über 10°C  Freitags gegen 16:00.


----------



## Gnikder (6. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> wenn es trocken ist und über 10°C


Also frühestens im Mai! Noch werden die Temperaturen ja nicht mal 2-stellig


----------



## AnjaR (7. April 2013)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Also frühestens im Mai! Noch werden die Temperaturen ja nicht mal 2-stellig



Doch, heute waren an den Filthy Trails in Belgien über 12° C und Sonne.

Aber einige von uns fahren auch im Winter. Dann aber eher spontan und ohne großer Verabredung. Hoffentlich starten wir bald wieder mit den Freitagsrunden.
Gruß
Anja


----------



## Kalinka (8. April 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Doch, heute waren an den Filthy Trails in Belgien über 12° C und Sonne.
> 
> Aber einige von uns fahren auch im Winter. Dann aber eher spontan und ohne großer Verabredung. Hoffentlich starten wir bald wieder mit den Freitagsrunden.
> Gruß
> Anja


Freitagsrunden, klar! Warscheinlich öfter mal im 7Gebirge und etwas weniger in Hennef. Naja der Regen wird wenigsten warm die Woche!!!
Mädels am WE Sa oder So würde ich Euch gerne auf dem MTB sehen?! Jochen und Andree wollen auch. Welcher Tag wäre recht?
Einen Tag wollen wir die Dackelschneider entstauben...


----------



## AnjaR (8. April 2013)

Am WE machen wir den Umzug unserer Tochter von Bonn nach Würzburg. Da ist leider nicht's mit biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. April 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Am WE machen wir den Umzug unserer Tochter von Bonn nach Würzburg. Da ist leider nicht's mit biken.



Könnt die Räder mitnehmen, schöne Ecke zum Biken da 

grüße


----------



## AnjaR (8. April 2013)

Leider gehen auf ein Bike so wenig Möbel drauf.


----------



## sun909 (8. April 2013)

sieht hier anders aus  

klick


----------



## AnjaR (8. April 2013)

Perfekt!
Wo gibt's das? Meine Tochter würde mich umbringen.


----------



## Kalinka (9. April 2013)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Perfekt!
> Wo gibt's das? Meine Tochter würde mich umbringen.


Das haben wir in Vietnam nur gesehen...allerdings waren das immer ZWEIräder mit oder ohne Motor. Zu sehen was man alles auf ein Zweirad unterbringen kann, ist allein die Reise wert ;-)).
Eine 5-Köpfige Familie braucht nicht zwingend einen Van. EIN Moped tut es auch!


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Freitagsrunden, klar! Warscheinlich öfter mal im 7Gebirge und etwas weniger in Hennef. Naja der Regen wird wenigsten warm die Woche!!!
> Mädels am WE Sa oder So würde ich Euch gerne auf dem MTB sehen?! Jochen und Andree wollen auch. Welcher Tag wäre recht?
> Einen Tag wollen wir die Dackelschneider entstauben...



In meinem Kalender steht ganz *DICK *und MAGENTA am Sonntag *BIKEN* 

Ich könnte auch am Samstag nachmittag ein kleines Ründchen (wenn trocken ;-).

Die +Celsius aus dem Schwarzwald haben wir schön ordentlich eingepackt und lassen sie zum Wochenende raus.


----------



## Kalinka (11. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> In meinem Kalender steht ganz *DICK *und MAGENTA am Sonntag *BIKEN*
> 
> Ich könnte auch am Samstag nachmittag ein kleines Ründchen (wenn trocken ;-).
> 
> Die +Celsius aus dem Schwarzwald haben wir schön ordentlich eingepackt und lassen sie zum Wochenende raus.


Ja, Sonntag biken, aber wir werden auf die dünnen Reifen gehen.
Samstag muss ich schauen, sollte meine Nichte absagen, bin ich nur zu gerne raus aus Zumba und bike lieber in und auf *Magenta*.


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, Sonntag biken, aber wir werden auf die dünnen Reifen gehen.
> Samstag muss ich schauen, sollte meine Nichte absagen, bin ich nur zu gerne raus aus Zumba und bike lieber in und auf *Magenta*.


So, sortiert! 
Zumba am Sa abgesagt...ist dann die Regenalternative 
*Samstag* nachmittags matschig durch den *Wald*! Treffpunkt,Uhrzeit?
Lissy, Karin, Andree, Jochen (?), Sonja (?)...

Sonntag Dackelschneider, damit ich vorm Italienurlaub wenigsten mal draufgesessen habe.


----------



## Kalinka (12. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So, sortiert!
> Zumba am Sa abgesagt...ist dann die Regenalternative
> *Samstag* nachmittags matschig durch den *Wald*! Treffpunkt,Uhrzeit?
> Lissy, Karin, Andree, Jochen (?), Sonja (?)...
> ...


Auf speziellen Wunsch eines rückwärtigen, kirschfarbenen Leuchtmittels hier präzisiert:
Morgen 14:00, Eingang Nachtigallental in Köwi, Tempo gaaanz langsam, oder Mädels?
Natürlich nur, wenn es keine verfeindeten Säuger regnet.


----------



## Kalinka (15. April 2013)

*1. Freitagsfrauenrunde 2013 *diese Woche? 
Lissy ab wieviel Uhr kannst DU? Sonja? Zeit, Lust?
Sollen wir dann bei Lissy starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (15. April 2013)

Am Freitag ist Open end mit arbeiten. Ich darf ca. 10 neue Mitarbeiter einnorden ... Plant ohne mich :-(
Grüße vom ampelfarbigen Leuchtmittel


----------



## Kalinka (15. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... Plant ohne mich :-(
> Grüße vom ampelfarbigen Leuchtmittel


UNGERN und unter PROTEST!
Und am WE? Arbeite Sa und So bis ca. 13:00 Uhr, aber eine 1000HM 7Gebirgstour am Nachmittag wäre mal fein wegen Brixen und so...


----------



## soka70 (15. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> UNGERN und unter PROTEST!
> Und am WE? Arbeite Sa und So bis ca. 13:00 Uhr, aber eine 1000HM 7Gebirgstour am Nachmittag wäre mal fein wegen Brixen und so...



Freitag habe ich um 15 Uhr einen Arzttermin...danach hab` ich keine Lust mehr.... Samstag habe ich einen Fachtag und Sonntag wollten wir (Plan von Lissy und mir) wandern oder biken.

Jochen ist für biken (Meinung von Sonntag), Andreas übrigens auch


----------



## Kalinka (15. April 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> Freitag habe ich um 15 Uhr einen Arzttermin...danach hab` ich keine Lust mehr.... Samstag habe ich einen Fachtag und Sonntag wollten wir (Plan von Lissy und mir) wandern oder biken.
> 
> Jochen ist für biken (Meinung von Sonntag), Andreas übrigens auch


Na, dann bin ich doch spontan für biken, wenn Ihr warten könnt bis ich fertig gearbeitet habe. Darf aber nicht sooo weit weg sein, habe Bereitschaft.


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. April 2013)

Ach Sonntag wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kalinka (16. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ach Sonntag wäre nicht schlecht.



Gerne 
Bin zwar gerade krank, aber Sonntag sollte das gegessen sein...


----------



## Rote Laterne (16. April 2013)

Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag ð² ð.


----------



## jogimon (17. April 2013)

Sagt wann und wo und ich bin am Sonntag dabei 
VG Jochen


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gerne
> Bin zwar gerade krank, aber Sonntag sollte das gegessen sein...



Gute besserung sag einfach bescheid wann & wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (17. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich kann Samstag und Sonntag ð² ð.


Hm, da ich arbeite und wir Andrees Jungs da haben, mag ich mich nicht beide Tage komplett absetzen und nach der Arbeit biken gehen...
Ich bin am Sonntag dabei. Ich denke 13:00-13:30 kann ich schaffen unter Vorhalt (wenn der Rhein sauber bleibt). Wo starten? Wenn Tsvenni und Sonja anreisen ist Ramersdorf ja nicht schlecht, gelle?


Kalinka schrieb:


> NatÃ¼rlich nur, wenn es keine verfeindeten SÃ¤uger regnet.



 @ Lissy und Sonja:
KÃ¶nnt ja Samstag nach Honnef auf ein Bier in die neue Wohnung Radeln ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. April 2013)

Hört sich doch gut an, wäre dabei sicherlich ist eine Anreise mit dem Auto kein Problem.


----------



## Rote Laterne (17. April 2013)

Dann machen wir mal fest! Sonntag 13:30 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf zum biken!


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann machen wir mal fest! Sonntag 13:30 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf zum biken!


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. April 2013)

Ok .

 gibt es da auch eine Adresse zu ?


----------



## Kalinka (18. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ok .
> 
> gibt es da auch eine Adresse zu ?


Oberkasseler Straße/Ecke Königswinterer Straße in Ramersdorf, Parkplatz an der U-Bahnhaltestelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (19. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Dann machen wir mal fest! Sonntag 13:30 Uhr P+R Ramersdorf zum biken!




ok!!!   
 @Karin: Samstag kann ich nicht... müssen wir verschieben!!!!


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2013)

soka70 schrieb:


> @Karin: Samstag kann ich nicht... müssen wir verschieben!!!!


Ich gehe davon aus , daß der Grund GUT ist 

!


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2013)

Vielen Dank für´s Mitnehmen und neue Trail zeigen , gerne wieder ( hmm lecker Eis  )


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für´s Mitnehmen und neue Trail zeigen , gerne wieder ( hmm lecker Eis  )



... wieder? Eis oder Trails


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ... wieder? Eis oder Trails


Zuerst die Trails und dann das Eis  
und denkt an den "Roten Punkt"


----------



## Kalinka (22. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zuerst die Trails und dann das Eis
> und denkt an den "Roten Punkt"



Das mit dem roten Punkt... was hab ich verpasst?!?
Ja Eis gerne wieder, aber das lästige auf und ab davor...der direkte Weg vom Startpunkt zur Eisdiele wären max. 3 km gewesen. Warum hatte ich am Abend mehr als 40 km auf dem Garmin?
Wie auch immer: *Das Eis war sooo lecker!!!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das mit dem roten Punkt... was hab ich verpasst?!?
> Ja Eis gerne wieder, aber das lästige auf und ab davor...der direkte Weg vom Startpunkt zur Eisdiele wären max. 3 km gewesen. Warum hatte ich am Abend mehr als 40 km auf dem Garmin?
> Wie auch immer: *Das Eis war sooo lecker!!!*



Wegen dem roten Punkt .... mal bei Jochen nachkaken


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Warum hatte ich am Abend mehr als 40 km auf dem Garmin?
> ...FONT]




Hmmm ich hatte 25 km auf dem Tacho ..wo hast du denn noch eine Schleife gedreht ?


----------



## Pete04 (22. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Zuerst die Trails und dann das Eis
> und denkt an den "Roten Punkt"



Hallo, Ohrentzündung und kaputte Gabel! In mir schweift ein Improvisationsplan wie unsere Bikes den Brocken hoch kommen ohne Bahn - *vor dem Eis!





* ...dieser Weg... Alle haben den Svennie lieb, der Pete!


----------



## Kalinka (23. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hatte 25 km auf dem Tacho ..wo hast du denn noch eine Schleife gedreht ?


Von Honnef angeradelt und wieder zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (23. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Alle haben den Svennie lieb, der Pete!



Jepp!


----------



## Kettenfresser (23. April 2013)

Pete04 schrieb:


> ....
> ..dieser Weg... Alle haben den Svennie lieb, der Pete!



Habe ich dich auch  eine gute Alternative


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2013)

Macht mal das morgen das Wetter besser wird
Wie sehen den die Pläne für das Wo ( inkl. Fr ) aus `???


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Macht mal das morgen das Wetter besser wird
> Wie sehen den die Pläne für das Wo ( inkl. Fr ) aus `???



Von unserer Seite aus:

Freitag raus, wegen Einladung zum finalen RR-Urlaubsbesprechungsgrillen(soll auch regnen...)

Samstag Fämili

Sonntag gerne!!! Das _Rücklicht, daß keines ist_ möchte auch Sonntag und früh (spätestens 11:00)


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> [*]Sonntag gerne!!! Das _Rücklicht, daß keines ist_ möchte auch Sonntag und früh (spätestens 11:00)
> [/LIST]



11 Uhr hört sich doch gut an...
WO starten ? WAS fahren ? WIE lange ?


----------



## Kalinka (25. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> 11 Uhr hört sich doch gut an...
> WO starten ? WAS fahren ? WIE lange ?


Der Mann hat Druck...ich berate das mit den Mädels...ich denke HM sollten es werden ( Harz und Brixen im Nacken) , ergo ist die WH raus

WO: Ev. 7Gebirge, oder Hennef?
WAS: RAUF UND RUNTER
WIE LANGE: 3h ?


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Der Mann hat Druck...ich berate das mit den Mädels...ich denke HM sollten es werden ( Harz und Brixen im Nacken) , ergo ist die WH raus
> 
> WO: Ev. 7Gebirge, oder Hennef?
> WAS: RAUF UND RUNTER
> WIE LANGE: 3h ?


Na ja Druck nicht gerade aber Man(n) muss ja was tun
Hört sich alles gut an . Bin dabei werde aber mit dem "Panzer" fahren , daher easy Bergrauf


----------



## Kalinka (26. April 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ...Bin dabei werde aber mit dem "Panzer" fahren , daher easy Bergrauf


Kettenfahrzeuge, alles andere motorisierte und eMTBs sind (noch) verboten bei uns


----------



## Kettenfresser (26. April 2013)

kalinka schrieb:


> kettenfahrzeuge, alles andere motorisierte und emtbs sind (noch) verboten bei uns


Werde mich daran _noch_ halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2013)

Wie wäre es mal wieder um die Wahnbachtalsperre?
Kennen der Joscho und der Jorobo noch nicht, oder?
Sonntag 11:00 an der Sieglinde?
Wir reisen mit dem bike an von Honnef an und werden uns um pünktliches Erscheinen bemühen.
Oder gibt es gewünschte Alternativen?
7Gebirge auch gerne, dann mehr HM. Vll bei dem Wetter die sicherer Altenative, weil frau dem Matsch auf FAB umfahren kann  
Außert Euch...


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. April 2013)

Hmmm schwierigen Entscheidung. 
WBTS war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr 
11 Uhr Sieglinde klingt auch nach Spass
....
Ich füge mich der Mehrheit bin flexibel


----------



## joscho (27. April 2013)

Hi,

mir geht es wie dem Sven. WBTS habe ich als nicht sooo spannend in Erinnerung (ist aber auch lange her), dafür sind im 7GB offensichtlich zunehmend seltsame Leute unterwegs, die den Spassfaktor ja auch etwas reduzieren. Aber bei dem Wetter morgen ja vlt. nicht. Lange Rede... So oder so versuche ich pünktlich am Startort zu sein - wenn er mir denn verraten wird 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## Kalinka (27. April 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mir geht es wie dem Sven. WBTS habe ich als nicht sooo spannend in Erinnerung (ist aber auch lange her), dafür sind im 7GB offensichtlich zunehmend seltsame Leute unterwegs, die den Spassfaktor ja auch etwas reduzieren. Aber bei dem Wetter morgen ja vlt. nicht. Lange Rede... So oder so versuche ich pünktlich am Startort zu sein - wenn er mir denn verraten wird
> 
> ...


OK, er wird verraten: 

Frau S.K und Frau A.L. haben *Rammersdorf um 11:00 Uhr *festgelegt.

Da ich den WBTS-Track auch nicht mehr habe, wäre das Guiding aus dem Gedächnis geschehen...aus meinem Gedächnis...da fahr ich lieber hinter der roten Laterne im 7Gebirge und Ihr sicher auch.

Ein Mann der sich fügt und einer, der es versucht...da ist der Tag ja gerettet


----------



## joscho (27. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK, er wird verraten:



Danke - macht ein Treffen irgendwie einfacher


----------



## cruisingfix (28. April 2013)

Hallo g.morgen

Bin nicht so ortskundig im 7g , würde mich deshalb gerne euch anschliesen , wenn's ok wäre.
 Zumindest "soweit "meine kondition reicht .  Treffpunkt  in rammersdort um 11h
is mir bekannt.   

Mfg Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> OK, er wird verraten:
> 
> Frau S.K und Frau A.L. haben *Rammersdorf um 11:00 Uhr *festgelegt.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2013)

cruisingfix schrieb:


> Hallo g.morgen
> 
> Bin nicht so ortskundig im 7g , würde mich deshalb gerne euch anschliesen , wenn's ok wäre.
> Zumindest "soweit "meine kondition reicht .  Treffpunkt  in rammersdort um 11h
> ...


Klar, bis gleich!


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. April 2013)

Wie immer sehr nett...gerne wieder 
hier ein paar Eindrücke. 


_

_

_

_

_








			
				wilson schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe Tacho gemacht


----------



## cruisingfix (28. April 2013)

Hallo  jaa cool  "bilder".  

u  dank sven's powerriegel u netter mitfahrer habe auch
i konditionsschwächling die tour ohne absteigen geschafft.
   ....  mfg an alle mifahrer.


----------



## Kalinka (28. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour...danke dem Laternchen für Guiden.
Leckeres Eis am Ende und zu Hause über 900 hm auch dem Garmin. So musss Sonntag sein


----------



## Rote Laterne (30. April 2013)

Und wer gerne langsam hinter mir her zockeln mag ... morgen gibt es wieder eine *Laternen*-Runde im 7GB.

13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental


----------



## Kalinka (30. April 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und wer gerne langsam hinter mir her zockeln mag ... morgen gibt es wieder eine *Laternen*-Runde im 7GB.
> 
> 13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental


Da sind wir leider raus...Radeln nach Dersdorf, kl. Runde durch den KOFO mit den Jungs und wieder zurück. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Und wer gerne langsam hinter mir her zockeln mag ... morgen gibt es wieder eine *Laternen*-Runde im 7GB.
> 
> 13 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental



Umdisponiert mangels Mitfahrer, Alternativ- und Folgeprogramm ::


----------



## Kalinka (3. Mai 2013)

Wir sind dann mal weg!


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir sind dann mal weg!



Aha wohin geht es ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2013)

Toskana ð´


----------



## Handlampe (4. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir sind dann mal weg!



Sehr schön, erzählt mal wie es war.


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Mai 2013)

Die Laterne hÃ¤lt hier die Stellung. Kalinka ist rennradeln ... Tststs ð


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Toskana ð´


*Falsch!*
Emilia Romagna. In den an und in den Apeninen. Sehr fein hier.


----------



## Kalinka (5. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Die Laterne hÃ¤lt hier die Stellung. Kalinka ist rennradeln ... Tststs ð



Moderne Kommunikation macht es mÃ¶glich... Du bist nicht alleine... Big Sister is watching you!

Lissy Du musst unbedingt investieren! Das Gute am Rennradfahren: Wenn es regnet wird frau nass, aber nicht total verschlammt. Ãber den Satz einer Mitradlerin von heute :" Ich habe mich noch nie so dreckig gefÃ¼hlt !", konnte ich nur mÃ¼de lÃ¤cheln. Selten habe ich mich bei einer Regenfahrt sauberer gefÃ¼hlt und der Regen war warm!
Landschaftlich sehr, sehr nett hier. Hotel super, Essen top...


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Mai 2013)

Grüsse aus dem Harz  ...was für eine Aussicht


----------



## Pete04 (12. Mai 2013)

...und heile isser wieder zuhause, der Svennie! Er war uns ein unersetzlicher Lehrmeister im Zuschandenreiten von Brückenzufahrten, Gemsenartigem Überbrücken finsterer Harzpassagen, Vordeuten griechischer Vorspeisekarten und Ouzovernichtung par Exellence... Ett gab Nächte da hab ich kaum durchgeschlafen aus Angst er könnte aussem Schlafgestell fallen... Bitte Empfangsquittung hier im Forum für datt teure Stück - er iss einfach unersetzbar... LG, der Pete.


----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2013)

Mädels, wir sind wieder da und ich habe die dicken Schluppen vermisst!
Ist was geplant am WE? Kann aber nur einmal und alleine und nach der Arbeit (ab 13:00Uhr)...
Die Männers? Jochen, Dirk, Joscho, Der Harzer Svenn?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, wir sind wieder da und ich habe die dicken Schluppen vermisst!
> Ist was geplant am WE? Kann aber nur einmal und alleine und nach der Arbeit (ab 13:00Uhr)...
> Die Männers? Jochen, Dirk, Joscho, Der Harzer Svenn?



Hmmm das Wochenende sieht schlecht bei mir aus 
Fr
Sa: bin ich um 13 Uhr sicherlich noch nicht fit
So: Vielleicht Ringrunde ? 

Aber ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmm das Wochenende sieht schlecht bei mir aus
> Fr
> Sa: bin ich um 13 Uhr sicherlich noch nicht fit
> So: Vielleicht Ringrunde ?
> ...



Das heißt Du hast den ganzen Pfingstmontag Zeit für uns?


----------



## Kettenfresser (13. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Das heißt Du hast den ganzen Pfingstmontag Zeit für uns?



..Ne da habe ich Frühschicht..kann also erst ab 15 Uhr


----------



## Gnikder (14. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Toskana ð´


Andere Seite vom Stiefel!


Kalinka schrieb:


> *Falsch!*
> Emilia Romagna. In den an und in den Apeninen. Sehr fein hier.



Hoffe ihr seit nach San Marino hoch geradelt!


----------



## Kalinka (14. Mai 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..Ne da habe ich Frühschicht..kann also erst ab 15 Uhr


Ich kann auch erst ab 13:00 wegen Arbeit...


----------



## Kalinka (14. Mai 2013)

Gnikder schrieb:


> Andere Seite vom Stiefel!
> 
> 
> Hoffe ihr seit nach San Marino hoch geradelt!



Nein, da waren wir zu weit weg davon, aber wir waren mit dem Auto dort.
Da gab es genug andere Berge


----------



## joscho (14. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, wir sind wieder da und ich habe die dicken Schluppen vermisst!
> Ist was geplant am WE? Kann aber nur einmal und alleine und nach der Arbeit (ab 13:00Uhr)...
> Die Männers? Jochen, Dirk, Joscho, Der Harzer Svenn?



Mal wieder radeln wäre nicht verkehrt  Zeit hätte ich auch. Aber das Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (14. Mai 2013)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Mädels, wir sind wieder da und ich habe die dicken Schluppen vermisst!
> Ist was geplant am WE? Kann aber nur einmal und alleine und nach der Arbeit (ab 13:00Uhr)...
> Die Männers? Jochen, Dirk, Joscho, Der Harzer Svenn?




*WIR* haben dich/euch auch vermisst!!! 

Bin über Pfingsten wech, campen üben samt Familienanschluss!!!! 

Fröhliches Biken....  Freue mich total auf Brixen....


----------



## Holzlarer (15. Mai 2013)

Oh je, ich seh schon Pfingsten und zusammen biken wird schwierig, wir brauchen unbedingt ne termin-app......

Fr könnt ich ab 17
Sa sinnlos Fussball
So Ringrunde beim 24H-Rennen obwohl zu gucken hätten wir dann genug 
Mo unsicher, evtl Geburtstagsparty Neffe
Di wollte ich früh an die Mosel und ne lange Tour fahren, Platz hätt ich im Auto auch noch , allerdings weiss mein Chef noch nichts davon, das ich Di frei habe

also Fr ab 17 und So ab 13, kommen wir da ins Geschäft?

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Oh je, ich seh schon Pfingsten und zusammen biken wird schwierig, wir brauchen unbedingt ne termin-app......
> 
> Fr könnt ich ab 17
> Sa sinnlos Fussball
> ...


Mit mir nicht! Lissy forderte den So und den Montag ab 13:00 ein und wir haben uns auf Montag 13:00 Uhr in Honnef geeinigt.
Ergo kannst Du Lissy am Sonntag haben, aber behandele sie pfleglich!!!


----------



## Kalinka (16. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Mal wieder radeln wäre nicht verkehrt  Zeit hätte ich auch. Aber das Wetter


Jepp!


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen könnte es den Hauch von Wetter geben. Motiviert das jemanden sich einzusauen


----------



## Kalinka (17. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Morgen könnte es den Hauch von Wetter geben. Motiviert das jemanden sich einzusauen


Nein, morgen ist Familientag, sorry.
Sonntag bin ich verabredet (und radele bei trocken mit dem Dackelschneider hin.)
Montag holt Lissy mich um 13:00 mit dem Rad in Honnef von der Arbeit ab und wir rollen dann durchs 7Gebirge nach Holzar zu Ihr zurück...nicht spektakulär und Verfahrgarantie, wenn Du magst...


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen geht bei mir auch nicht. Da noch keine Rückmeldungen kamen fällt heute 17 bei mir auch aus. Sonntag 13 steht, obwohl die Wetteraussichten nicht so pralle sind.

VG Dirk


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Morgen geht bei mir auch nicht. Da noch keine Rückmeldungen kamen fällt heute 17 bei mir auch aus. Sonntag 13 steht, obwohl die Wetteraussichten nicht so pralle sind.



Was steht denn am Sonntag 

Die akute Vorhersage für Sonntag lässt ein wenig Hoffnung aufkommen, dass der Regen zumindest warm ist


----------



## Holzlarer (17. Mai 2013)

Das ich Sonntag um 13 Uhr fahren will

Auch wenns regnet, es ist Pfingstsonntag und von daher würd ich das südliche bevorzugen. Hätte auch den Vorteil, bei schlechtem Wetter dort ne schöne kürzere Trailrunde fahren zu können. Start wäre aber am besten Mucherwiesental und bei besserem Wetter auch Nachtigallental. Bei widererwartend tollem Wetter geht natürlich auch Ramersdorf.

Was schwebt euch denn so vor?


----------



## joscho (17. Mai 2013)

Südliches 7GB, von wo aus auch immer, ist prima 

Da das Wetter nach hinten raus schlechter werden soll; ich könnte auch ab 12:00, oder 11:00 oder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (17. Mai 2013)

ok, dann lass uns 12 uhr eingang mucherwiesental festhalten. früher geht nicht, siehe "sinnlos fussball am samstag"


wenn sich sonst einer anschliessen will gerne, es werden aber nur die standardsachen gefahren und bei regen auch nicht bis zum ausbilden von schwimmhäuten


----------



## Rote Laterne (18. Mai 2013)

12 Uhr und ca. 3 Stunden schaffe ich vielleicht.  @dirk: würde ich dann smsen.


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2013)

Gemeint ist der Anfang vom Mucherwiesenweg?

Viel Spaß beim "sinnlosen Fussball"


----------



## joscho (18. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> 12 Uhr und ca. 3 Stunden schaffe ich vielleicht.  @_dirk_: würde ich dann smsen.



Klar schaffst Du das 
Ca. 15:00Uhr am Auto ist ne gute Idee. Siehe 
http://www.accuweather.com/de/de/bad-honnef/53604/hourly-weather-forecast/170387?hour=33


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Mai 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> wenn sich sonst einer anschliessen will gerne, es werden aber nur die standardsachen gefahren und bei regen auch nicht bis zum ausbilden von schwimmhäuten



Würde mich auch dazugesellen, wenn ich darf.

Das ist der Treffpunkt?
http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=50.642872,7.24191&hl=de&sll=50.642763,7.241621&sspn=0.002793,0.005466&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=18&t=m&z=18


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Würde mich auch dazugesellen, wenn ich darf.
> 
> Das ist der Treffpunkt?
> http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=50...02793,0.005466&mra=mift&mrsp=0&sz=18&t=m&z=18



Hola colega,

zumindest würde ich da hin fahren. Könnte Dich mitnehmen (11:20Uhr bei Dich?)


----------



## Holzlarer (19. Mai 2013)

@Konfuzius: Gerne, und ja das ist der Treffpunkt.

 @Lissy: wir können den Treffpunkt auch zwischendurch anfahren, wie es von der Zeit her für dich günstig ist.

Wow, was für ein Wetter


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Mai 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Konfuzius: Gerne, und ja das ist der Treffpunkt.
> 
> @Lissy: wir können den Treffpunkt auch zwischendurch anfahren, wie es von der Zeit her für dich günstig ist.
> 
> Wow, was für ein Wetter



Hast du meine SMS bekommen?


----------



## joscho (19. Mai 2013)

@Lissy
Da hast Du aber eine schöne und anstrengende Tour verpasst. Wetter war und ist ja unerwartet gut. Unglaublich wie oft manche Leute rauffahren können 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 @dirk
Danke fürs mitnehmen und warten.
 @Konfuse
Danke fürs Eis und warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> @Lissy
> Da hast Du aber eine schöne und anstrengende Tour verpasst. Wetter war und ist ja unerwartet gut. Unglaublich wie oft manche Leute rauffahren können
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin dann mal ab 13:30 für 2 Stunden Zickzack Wanderern ausgewichen, habe den gestrigen Rotwein abgebaut, mir den jetzigen verdient 
, aber leider kein Eis  bekommen ....


----------



## joscho (20. Mai 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mal ab 13:30 für 2 Stunden Zickzack Wanderern ausgewichen, habe den gestrigen Rotwein abgebaut, mir den jetzigen verdient
> , aber leider kein Eis  bekommen ....



Zickzack hättest Du bei uns auch haben können  Wanderer aber nicht so viele.
Wenn ich so rausschaue, dann ist heute radelfrei 

Trotzdem schönen Pfingstmontag
joerg


----------



## Konfuzius (20. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> Zickzack hättest Du bei uns auch haben können



Jo, der Track ähnelte einem Wollknäuel 

Aber schön war's 
Auch von mir vielen Dank an den Holzlarer für die Tour.

Und vielen Dank an die Mädels hier für die Bereitstellung ihres Threads zum Planen einer reinen Jungenstour


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank an die Mädels hier für die Bereitstellung ihres Threads zum Planen einer reinen Jungenstour


Aber gerne doch! Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, damit Joscho auch jemanden zum warten gehabt hätte.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Mai 2013)

joscho schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich so rausschaue, dann ist heute radelfrei


Lissy und ich gehen indoor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mit anschließender Sauna...wir üben schon mal für Brixen...da gibts ja auch nen Wellnessbereich.


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juni 2013)

Grüße aus Brixen ... 

Von 3 Teile Frauentreff, 1 Teil TEAM III und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. Juni 2013)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Grüße aus Brixen ...
> 
> Von 3 Teile Frauentreff, 1 Teil TEAM III und und und



Und das Wetter ist gar nicht sooo nass. Heute blieben wir trocken und die Gesichter sind sonnengerötet


----------



## joscho (6. Juni 2013)

Liebe Sonja,

Alles Gute und Liebe zum
Geburtstag

Vergangenheit ist Geschichte, Zukunft
ist Geheimnis, aber jeder Augenblick
ist ein Geschenk.









Grüße ins sonnige Brixen 





​


----------



## ultra2 (6. Juni 2013)

Unserer liebsten
und auch 
einzigen Aussenstelle 
alles Liebe 
zum Geburtstag!​


----------



## Freckles (6. Juni 2013)

Hey Sonja, 


 auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag, einen wunderschönen Tag und viel Freude, Glück und Gesundheit im neuen Jahr!

 Micha & Angela 
​


----------



## Kettenfresser (6. Juni 2013)

Liebe Sonja​auch ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## surftigresa (6. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute natürlich auch von Deiner Karnevalsfreundin 

(Auf dem Bike sehen wir uns ja leider eher selten )

Gruss,
Melli


----------



## Holzlarer (6. Juni 2013)

Liebe Sonja wahrscheinlich tanzt du grad in Brixen auf den Tischen und schmeißt Ramazottirunden

 VIEL SPASS DABEI UND ALLES JODE ZUM JEBOOTSDAG

wünschen dir Michalea und Dirk


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2013)

Von mir natürlich auch noch schnell

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!*

Und noch viel Spaß in den Bergen!


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2013)

Im Alter hat man große Ziele
und auch der Wünsche gibt es viele.
Deiner inneren Stimme stets vertrau,
dann wird die Zukunft himmelblau!



*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
liebe Sonja

  zum 
Geburtstag




* ​


----------



## blitzfitz (6. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute, Sonja!!!



Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soka70 (9. Juni 2013)

...leider   zurück aus dem sonnigen Brixen :

ES WAR TOTAL SCHÖN!!!!!! 

aber ich bin ein Jahr älter heim gekommen....

in diesem Sinne, vielen lieben Dank für eure Glückwünsche, simse, whatsapps und pm`s.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2013)

Fährt Mann/Frau am Sonntag im Siegtal


----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2013)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Fährt Mann/Frau am Sonntag im Siegtal


Wir sind übers WE verreist aber Frau S. aus H. wollte, glaub ich...


----------



## soka70 (4. Juli 2013)

Frau S. aus H. wird mit Freund und Tochter und evtl. der roten Laterne einen Familienausflug machen....


----------



## Rote Laterne (4. Juli 2013)

Oh ðª bin adoptiert ð³


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es denn morgen Nachmittag aus? Ich muss mal im 7GB nach dem Rechten sehen ð


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich einer Tour morgen gerne anschließen  wohne zwar im Kölner Norden, bin aber i.d.R. in der Gegend unterwegs.

LG Rene


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. Juli 2013)

Steht was Samstag an liebe Mädels ?


----------



## ultra2 (12. Juli 2013)

Die sind meines Wissens weitesgehend in der Sauna. Und schreib jetzt nicht das Übliche: "...mir ist da was dazwischen gekommen..."

Du hast Zeit, also Mach et, Otze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Die sind meines Wissens weitesgehend in der Sauna. ..."


Noch nicht ganz aber gleich, komplett und verstärkt vom weibl. Teil des TeamIII...Mädelstag eben.


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juli 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> "...mir ist da was dazwischen gekommen..."
> 
> Du hast Zeit, also Mach et, Otze!



Ohh schon so oft was verschoben war mir gar nicht bewusst. 

Da muss ich in Zukunft genauer Planen.


----------



## Kalinka (9. August 2013)

Wir tun mal etwas ungewöhnliches... FAHRRADFAHREN!
Sonntag, 14:00 Nachtigallental (so spät, weil ich erst arbeiten darf). Abgesprochen mit Frau L. aus H. bei B.
Oh, und den Platten flicken muss ich bis dahin auch noch  ...plattgestanden nicht plattgefahren


----------



## jogimon (10. August 2013)

Hi Karin, ich bin dabei. Dann bis So.
VG Jochen


----------



## Holzlarer (10. August 2013)

oh bei so etwas ungewöhnlichem bin ich auch gerne dabei
kann mir einer die fotos und die filmchen auf dvd brennen und am sonntag mitbringen?

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (10. August 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> oh bei so etwas ungewöhnlichem bin ich auch gerne dabei
> kann mir einer die fotos und die filmchen auf dvd brennen und am sonntag mitbringen?
> 
> VG Dirk


Sorry, schaff ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogimon (10. August 2013)

Hi Dirk, ich brenn Dir ne DVD. Mir fehlen aber noch die Bilder von Sven. Viell. kann Lissy die mitbringen. VG Jochen


----------



## Rote Laterne (10. August 2013)

Bilder von Sven? Brixen?


----------



## jogimon (10. August 2013)

Hi Lissy, sorry, ich verwechsele manchmal Namen  ich meinte Dirk. Ich dachte, er hätte Dir seine Bilder in Brixen schon überspielt, dann könntest Du sie ggf. für Jörg mitbringen. Ansonsten frage ich mal bei Dirk nach. VG Jochen


----------



## Kalinka (16. August 2013)

Morgen um 12:00 Start ab Ramersdorf, langsam leicht, 2-3 h.
Sven aus Brixen kommt bestimmt auch


----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2014)

Wir wollen (Lissy, Andree und ich) am Sonntag bei trockenem Wetter mal die Bikes an die Luft lassen im 7Gebirge. 
Angedacht so gegen Start 11:00-13:00 Uhr...sofür 2-3 Stündchen.
Sonja?
Jochen?
Dirk?
Iris?
Marco?
...

hey...wo mach ich das jetzt magenta??? Deshalb das neue Forums-Design...um Euch vor Knallfarben zu bewahren!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Januar 2014)

*!!!gefunden!!!*


----------



## jogimon (9. Januar 2014)

Hi Karin, ich bin dabei. Da ich lange krank war, werde ich wahrscheinlich hinter Euch her fahren  

VG Jochen


----------



## Kalinka (10. Januar 2014)

jogimon schrieb:


> Hi Karin, ich bin dabei. Da ich lange krank war, werde ich wahrscheinlich hinter Euch her fahren
> 
> VG Jochen


Schön, muss ich Dich nicht ansimsen ...und wir haben aus Rücksicht auf Dich auch nichts gemacht...muss den Rentner-Sattel am Samstag dann mal anmontieren...


----------



## joscho (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Karin,

Du hast zwar nicht gefragt, aber ich kann trotzdem nicht  Hätte aber gerne gekonnt und wäre gerne hinter Jochen her gefahren  Wetter scheint zu passen. 

Gruß in die Runde und ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß 
joerg


----------



## Kalinka (12. Januar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Du hast zwar nicht gefragt...


Jörg? um 12:15 ab uns...falls Du gerne hinter Jochen, _Iris, _Karin hinterherfahren möchtest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (15. Januar 2014)

ganz knapp zu spät sehe ich jetzt den Termin. Hoffe das war keine einmalige Tour, würde das nächste mal auch gerne hinterherfahren. Hey schön Jochen das du wieder aum Bike bist, freu mich schon auf neue Videos. 

also bis die Tage

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (16. Januar 2014)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hoffe das war keine einmalige Tour...VG Dirk


Schaun wir mal.Hätte Dich besser angesmst...


Holzlarer schrieb:


> ...würde das nächste mal auch gerne hinterherfahren..


Ja, ne, is klar!


Holzlarer schrieb:


> Hey schön Jochen das du wieder aum Bike bist...


Und er hat 22 km und 500 hm durchgehalten...seit dem habe ich aber nichts mehr von ihm gehört


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Januar 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und er hat 22 km und 500 hm durchgehalten...seit dem habe ich aber nichts mehr von ihm gehört


Ganz klar Sauerstoff-Zelt


----------



## joscho (16. Januar 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Und er hat 22 km und 500 hm durchgehalten...seit dem habe ich aber nichts mehr von ihm gehört



Ihr seit aber auch herzlos. Am Wochenende da noch mal vorbeifahren? Vielleicht ist er ja noch da


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

Bike geklaut:
Specialized Safire Expert, Gr. M
mit absenkbarer Sattelstütze
SerienNr. M9GK33348


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Januar 2014)

von dir?  Ich halte die Augen offen


----------



## Rote Laterne (20. Januar 2014)

DANKE


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2014)

oh,
wie ärgerlich 

Wann und wo? Stell mal eine Teileliste noch ein, dann kann man zumindest hier im Bikemarkt die Augen offen halten...

Rad in der Wohnung/Keller zahlt ggf. die Hausrat, mal nachfragen!
Schönen Gruß
C.


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2014)

sch.. neues Forum, alles doppelt und dreifach...
Gruß
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2014)

sch.. neues Forum, alles doppelt und dreifach...


----------



## Kalinka (18. Februar 2014)

Mal wieder bei trockenem Wetter die Bikes an die Luft lassen im 7Gebirge oder Kofo?
Angedacht so gegen Start 11:00-13:00 Uhr...sofür 2-3 Stündchen Sa oder So...
Sonja?
Jochen?
Dirk?
Iris?
Marco?
Jörg?
...


----------



## joscho (18. Februar 2014)

Gerne. So. wäre mir lieber. Wenn aber Sa. das Wetter besser sein soll, dann geht auch Sa. - ich zieh ja nicht um 
Ich hoffe nur, ihr seit auch so unfitt wie ich.


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Februar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Gerne. So. wäre mir lieber. Wenn aber Sa. das Wetter besser sein soll, dann geht auch Sa. - ich zieh ja nicht um
> Ich hoffe nur, ihr seit auch so unfitt wie ich.


Schließe mich Joscho an 
So am besten 
Sa geht nur bedingt 
Unfit ...aber hollo ...Rad rad war doch das Ding mit den Lenker und den zwei Reifen oder ???


----------



## Kalinka (19. Februar 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Schließe mich Joscho an
> So am besten
> Sa geht nur bedingt
> Unfit ...aber hollo ...Rad rad war doch das Ding mit den Lenker und den zwei Reifen oder ???



So ist ok. 7Gebirge geguidet von mir (Lissy kann nicht)...Ihr wisst ja was das bedeutet.
Alternative wäre Kottenforst mit Jochen, der wohl der fiteste wäre...wenn der Jörg nicht masslos übertreibt.


----------



## joscho (19. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön. Wettervorhersage sieht auch gut aus. Brauchen wir noch Startzeit und -ort. Als Zeit möchte ich 12:00Uhr vorschlagen. Dann habe ich noch Zeit für Wartungsarbeiten an mir und dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (19. Februar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wettervorhersage sieht auch gut aus. Brauchen wir noch Startzeit und -ort. Als Zeit möchte ich 12:00Uhr vorschlagen. Dann habe ich noch Zeit für Wartungsarbeiten an mir und dem Rad


Was dauert länger zu warten...Du oder das Rad?
Ja, 12:00 ist auch für mich ok. Rammersdorf?
Dann kann ich die absenkbare Aufstieghilfe noch endmontieren.
Hoffe Dirk taucht als Co-Guide noch auf ;-)


----------



## joscho (20. Februar 2014)

Nun ja, ich bin ja auch älter als mein Rad 
Du bist der Guide, ob Ramersdorf oder sonst wo darfst Du entscheiden - ich bin da flexibel. Wer ist denn nun dabei?


----------



## soka70 (20. Februar 2014)

Ahhh ich übrigens nicht. .... aber nach meinem Ski Urlaub mit vielen kleinen roten blutkörperchen in mir. ....
Ach vorher muss ich ja noch nach Köln ziehen. ..


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2014)

soka70 schrieb:


> Ahhh ich übrigens nicht. .... aber nach meinem Ski Urlaub mit vielen kleinen roten blutkörperchen in mir. ....
> Ach vorher muss ich ja noch nach Köln ziehen. ..


Höhentraining...das wirst Du brauchen, wenn Du in Köln wohnst!


----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich bin ja auch älter als mein Rad
> Du bist der Guide, ob Ramersdorf oder sonst wo darfst Du entscheiden - ich bin da flexibel. Wer ist denn nun dabei?


Jochen, Sven, Du und ich...Andree nicht.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Februar 2014)

Bin leider auch raus, 



Bis jetzt echt nicht mein Jahr ich hoffe das ändert sich noch


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin leider auch raus,



Ach, Sven, wie schade. Du überrascht mich immer wieder 
Dann ein Anders-schönes-Wochenende.


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Februar 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Mit neuem Bike!


----------



## surftigresa (21. Februar 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Mit neuem Bike!



Hey, gratuliere!!!!  Das ging ja schnell!!!!


----------



## Freckles (21. Februar 2014)

Was ist es denn geworden, Lissy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. Februar 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin leider auch raus,
> 
> 
> Bis jetzt echt nicht mein Jahr ich hoffe das ändert sich noch


DOOF...
Ich bin heute patschnass aus dem Regen dem Regenbogen entgegengeradelt...es wird besser!



Freckles schrieb:


> Was ist es denn geworden, Lissy?


ein schwarzes ...


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Mit neuem Bike!


Prima! Verfahrgarantie ist etwas gemildert...
Prima! Ein NEUES!


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Mit neuem Bike!



Wow, das ging ja dann doch schnell 
Freut mich sehr. Zu was darf man denn gratulieren


----------



## Rote Laterne (21. Februar 2014)

Ein Radon Slide 150 10.0


----------



## Freckles (21. Februar 2014)

Schick! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vor allem viel Spaß damit


----------



## joscho (21. Februar 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ein Radon Slide 150 10.0



Gute Entscheidung - da bin ich mehr recht sicher. Können wir am Sonntag über die ersten Eindrücke quatschen.
Da waren es schon drei - oder vier? Hatte Jochen sich nicht auch ein Slide geholt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Zweiter Versuch
Bei nächster Gelegenheit würde sich gerne mal ein grauer Langbeiner euch anschließen  



Dann frage ich auch mal konkret nach dem Treffpunkt für die Tour, scheint ja von mal zu mal zu wechseln...

Grüße von der "Geistinger Höh'"
Rene


----------



## Rote Laterne (22. Februar 2014)

12 Uhr in Bonn Ramersdorf auf dem P+R


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Bescheid, danke  lässt sich ja gut mit der S-Bahn erreichen.


----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2014)

Ach, geht auch mit dem Auto 
Blöd, wenn die Karre morgen nicht anspringt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Hubschrauber eig auch  hab ein Jobticket, warum nicht der Umwelt zuliebe


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. Februar 2014)

Sind Gaststarter noch willkommen oder habt ihr die morgige Gruppe voll?


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Februar 2014)

Ob 2 oder 3 Gaststarter, macht den KOHL auch nicht fetter, der ist fett genug


----------



## jogimon (22. Februar 2014)

Hi zusammen, ich hoffe, dass ich Morgen dabei sein kann. Hab mir Heute nen Hexenschuss geholt. VG Jochen


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2014)

...


----------



## Kalinka (22. Februar 2014)

Oh...wie doof, Jochen!
Gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis morgen....Bewegung ist gut!!!

Absenkbare Aufstieghilfe montiert und Bremsbeläge gewechselt (das hat NERVEN gekostet..Elexir ist Doof)!
Jetzt kann ich, wenn ich vorm Trail absteige, das wenigstens bequem 
Ansonsten schauen wir mal wer so alles aufschlägt und sich der Verfahrgarantie aussetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (22. Februar 2014)

jogimon schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, ich hoffe, dass ich Morgen dabei sein kann. Hab mir Heute nen Hexenschuss geholt. VG Jochen



Das hoffe ich auch 
Ibuprofen ist das Mittel der Wahl - zumindest in solchen Fällen bei mir. Und dann kräftig durchrütteln auf dem Trail 

Gute Besserung
joerg


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2014)

SOS!!! Kann mir wer einen Trinkschlauch für einen Camelbak leihen? Meiner ist unauffindbar....sch...


----------



## Kalinka (23. Februar 2014)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> SOS!!! Kann mir wer einen Trinkschlauch für einen Camelbak leihen? Meiner ist unauffindbar....sch...


Voll? Kann Ich! Soll ich? Deuter 2l..


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2014)

Bitte 'heul'


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich also kurzfristig auf Trinkflasche umstellen musste, war uns das Wetter hold...eine rundum gelungene Tour mit neuen Gesichtern, hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Für mich das erste Mal den Petersberg hoch und vor allem schön trash-trailig wieder runter  
Danke auch fürs guiden, wir sehen uns bestimmt wieder  haut rein, Mädels und Kerls!


----------



## Kalinka (5. März 2014)

Wie sieht es am WE mit gemeinsamer Tour aus?
Samstag wollen wir ev. mit Andrees Großem an/um die Viller Seen Fahrtechnik vertiefen...
Sonntag 7Gebirge Süd?


----------



## joscho (5. März 2014)

7GB klingt nach Abwechselung


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen 
Viller Seen-Umrundung ist sehr zu empfehlen, ich hatte heuer schon mit yogi71 aus dem Euskirchen Unterthema das Vergnügen 

LG an alle Mädels und Mädelsversteher!


----------



## Rote Laterne (5. März 2014)

Samstag kann ich, Sonntag nur bis 11:30 Uhr


----------



## joscho (6. März 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich, Sonntag nur bis 11:30 Uhr



Sonntag 5 Grad mehr als Samstag. Ich bin dann mal eher für Sonntag. Vielleicht auch mal was anderes als 7GB? Hat jemand ne nette Tour z.B. in der Eifel? Falls 7GB gesetzt ist, kann ich damit aber auch leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (6. März 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Sonntag 5 Grad mehr als Samstag. Ich bin dann mal eher für Sonntag. Vielleicht auch mal was anderes als 7GB? Hat jemand ne nette Tour z.B. in der Eifel? Falls 7GB gesetzt ist, kann ich damit aber auch leben


Ne, da kenn ich auch nichts...wir könnten auch bei "Euch" fahren, aber das kennst Du auch...
Ich kann ja mal was googlen in der Eifel...


----------



## kathi_07 (16. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt's hier Mädels dir regelmäßig an und um die Glessener Höhe unterwegs sind, dennen ich mich anschließen könnte. Ich fahre schon seit seit ner ganzen weil Mountainbike und bin für alles offen. Am liebsten wäre mir unter der Woche mal ne Feierabendrunde zu drehen. Leider hab ich selber kein Auto. 

Freue mich auf Antworten und bin gespannt Mädels aus dem Kölner Westen kennen zu lernen.

Liebe Grüße Kathi

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalinka (20. April 2014)

Sorry Kathi, vergessen zu antworten...
Wir sind überwiegend in 7Gebirge unterwegs oder wir treffen uns woanders, wenn wir dort fahren wollen...sind alle mobil.
Ich bin Orientierungslegastenikerin und weiß nicht mal wo die Glessener Höhe ist...


----------



## joscho (20. April 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ich bin Orientierungslegastenikerin und weiß nicht mal wo die Glessener Höhe ist...



Kann man googlen - muss man aber nicht  Erst recht nicht, wenn man das 7GB vor der Tür hat.


----------



## kathi_07 (20. April 2014)

Hallo Namibia,
die Glessener Höhe ist im Kölner Westen, wenn man die Aachener Str. Stadtauswärts fährt bis Königsdorf dann kommt man zur Glessener Höhe. Muss man wirklich nicht kennen ;-) da ich kein Auto besitze ist es das Gebiet welches ich direkt Mit dem MTB erreichen kann. 
Im 7gebirge war ich erst gestern. Echt toll zum Biken, da ich dort aufgewachsen bin kenne ich es etwas. Aber bisher viel zu wenig. 
Wohnst du denn in Köln oder Bonn?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalinka (21. April 2014)

kathi_07 schrieb:


> Hallo Namibia,
> die Glessener Höhe ist im Kölner Westen, wenn man die Aachener Str. Stadtauswärts fährt bis Königsdorf dann kommt man zur Glessener Höhe. Muss man wirklich nicht kennen ;-) da ich kein Auto besitze ist es das Gebiet welches ich direkt Mit dem MTB erreichen kann.
> Im 7gebirge war ich erst gestern. Echt toll zum Biken, da ich dort aufgewachsen bin kenne ich es etwas. Aber bisher viel zu wenig.
> Wohnst du denn in Köln oder Bonn?
> ...


ja, ja, die handytastaturen... Namibia ist auch kein schlechter name


Ich wohne in Bad honnef...Aus dem Keller ins 7Gebirge....sehr bequem.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. April 2014)

Hallo @kathi_07 
Hier im Köln-Bonner-Forum sind eigentlich in den meisten Unterforen auch Mädels am Start  es gibt auch einen Glessener-Höhe-Thread, aber das sind nachdem was man hört und liest mit die größten Bolzer 
Ich fahre meistens Hennef und Umgebung und klar sind die Kerle in der Mehrzahl, aber alles mit äußerst entspannter Geisteshaltung...also wenn du mal magst, klink dich doch ein 

Namibia ist gut....echt


----------



## kathi_07 (22. April 2014)

Sorry wegen dem Namen. Ja immer diese doofen Worterkennung. Ich würde mich gerne Mit ein klinken. Noch bin ich nicht so mobil, da ich kein Auto habe. Aber das soll sich bald ändern. Wann fahrt ihr/ du das nächste Mal? Oder habt ihr nen festen Tag?


Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2014)

Wir fahren 11:00 in ramersdorf ziellos ins 7Gebirge los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Wir fahren 11:00 in ramersdorf ziellos ins 7Gebirge los.



Wir fahren zielorintiert im T3 Gebiet


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2014)

sehr gut bin dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. Juni 2014)

Ich danke der Karin/Lissy und Dirk für die  sehr schöne Tour . Bin ja der einzige Finisher gewesen 

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke.

-Der Rhein




-Löwenburg aus einer anderen Sicht




-Aufstieg/Fahrt zur Burg




-Es stahlt die Sonne ( die heute viel zu selten da war


----------



## Rote Laterne (14. Juni 2014)

Ph, einziger Finisher
Nur weil wir ihn nicht zum Auto getragen haben


----------



## Kalinka (14. Juni 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ph, einziger Finisher
> Nur weil wir ihn nicht zum Auto getragen haben



Finish heisst doch Ende....vielleicht war er der einzige der am Ende war.

Nach einem heissen Bad und einer Mütze Schlaf gehts auch bei mir wieder...hat mir trotzdem gut gefallen!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juni 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Ph, einziger Finisher
> Nur weil wir ihn nicht zum Auto getragen haben


-Wohl eher geschoben ging ja nur Bergab. 



Kalinka schrieb:


> Finish heisst doch Ende....vielleicht war er der einzige der am Ende war.
> 
> Nach einem heissen Bad und einer Mütze Schlaf gehts auch bei mir wieder...hat mir trotzdem gut gefallen!


-Ja die Beine freuten sich über das ende der Tour und dankten es mit einem Krampf 

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2014)

Lissy, Dirk, Sven, Jörg, Jochen, am Sonntag jemand Zeit für Dolomiten-Training?
Viel HM auf und ab...
"_Der Unterschied zwischen einem Berg und einem Hügel liegt in Deiner Perspektive"_
_- Al Neuharth_


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Juni 2014)

Hätte Zeit / Ort ?


----------



## joscho (18. Juni 2014)

me too


----------



## Klang (19. Juni 2014)

Hmm ich fahre zwar nicht in die Dolomiten aber ich könnte Euch alle einbremsen. Muss bloß das Auto leer räumen.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juni 2014)

Klang schrieb:


> Hmm ich fahre zwar nicht in die Dolomiten aber ich könnte Euch alle einbremsen. Muss bloß das Auto leer räumen.


Mein liebster Einbremser...gerne doch. Aber anreisen mit Auto ist nur Kölnern und Wahlkölnerinnen erlaubt


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hab auch Zeit 
Wann, wo und was?


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juni 2014)

Die Tour von letzter Woche nochmal?!?!
....und diesmal speicher ich
Wir können Sonntag ab 11:00.
Lissy Verpflegung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Klang (19. Juni 2014)

Verpflegung, Übernachtet ihr? Also wenn ich mit dem Rad anreisen muss  sage ich bloß "Guten Tag" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





und muss dann wieder zurück.


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2014)

glaubst du nicht da wird zu viel los sein?


----------



## Rote Laterne (19. Juni 2014)

Ich hatte letzte Woche nur 2 Äpfel mit - der Rest lag zu Hause ... nochmal DANKE an meine Verpfleger für Banane und Gel
(mal im Ernst: ich hab nicht mit soo einer Tour gerechnet ... Kalinka: "Lissy, hast Du Lust auf eine Runde radfahren...")

Gut also: 11 Uhr in Ramersdorf P+R
ca. 50 km und 1000 HM ... 

und wer mit mag: 7GB an einem Sonntag = voller Wanderer, WellnessGenussLangsamBikerInnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-pink83 (19. Juni 2014)

Nehmt auch "Anfänger"mit??;-)Bin vor langer Zeit schoneinmal mit euch gefahren..würde mich gerne einklinken wenns recht ist??


----------



## Kettenfresser (19. Juni 2014)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> ...
> und wer mit mag: 7GB an einem Sonntag = voller Wanderer, WellnessGenussLangsamBikerInnen



Langsam ..immer doch aber auf den Trails wird dann mehr los sein.. es seih den Dirk hätte da was im Angebot. Hatte ja letzten Samstag sehr gut geklappt, obwohl Sonntag da mehr sein wird. 

Alternativen ? Bergisches Land aber ohne Trailgarantie könnte ich Anbieten.


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2014)

Klang schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit dem Rad anreisen muss  sage ich bloß "Guten Tag"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na gut! Mach wie Du magst.


Rote Laterne schrieb:


> (mal im Ernst: ich hab nicht mit soo einer Tour gerechnet ... Kalinka: "Lissy, hast Du Lust auf eine Runde radfahren...")


Definition einer MTB-Runde: dort ankommen, wo frau gestartet ist...Fahrzeit und Länge sind variabel!!!!


ghost-pink83 schrieb:


> Nehmt auch "Anfänger"mit??;-)Bin vor langer Zeit schoneinmal mit euch gefahren..würde mich gerne einklinken wenns recht ist??


Ja tun wir, aber es wird anstrengend!

Ich fahr gern 7Gebirge, aber wir könnten auch Wiedtal...der Jörg hat da nen track,oder?


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2014)

Wiedtal hört sich gut an. Wäre dabei


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wiedtal hört sich gut an. Wäre dabei


Vorausgesetzt alle haben Zeit ohne Grenzen...Wiedtal würde sicher eine Ganztagesveranstaltung ohne Abruchmöglichkeit.
Vorausgesetzt Jörg fährt mit, oder sendet mir/Lissy den Track...natürlich ziehen wir ersteres vor


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2014)

Ganzen Tag also um 17 Uhr wollte ich wieder zu Hause sein 

. 
Dann halt ne Stunde früher los fahren.


----------



## ghost-pink83 (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab Zeit und LustWann und wo gehts los??


----------



## Kalinka (20. Juni 2014)

ghost-pink83 schrieb:


> Also ich hab Zeit und LustWann und wo gehts los??


also entweder:
Sonntag 11 Uhr in Ramersdorf P+R ca. 50 km und 1000 HM ...  mit der Alpencross-bewährten Combi Guidöse Lissy und Co-guidöse Karin

oder:
wenn Jörg Zeit und Lust hat Wiedtal mit noch zu klärenden Daten...
JÖRG???
JÖHÖRG??


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juni 2014)

Jörg ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (20. Juni 2014)

also diese geballte guidösen-power will ich ja ungern verpassen, aber hab leider schulter. hinzu kommt das ich sa-abend wieder zum pöbelnden teil der gesellschaft mutiere... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nächste woche sa und so dafür gerne zwei lange touren, oder eine lange und einmal was fahrtechnik üben???


----------



## jogimon (21. Juni 2014)

Hi zusammen, bin jetzt tausende km und hm gefahren (mit dem Motorrad ) wird doch mal Zeit wieder echte hm zurück zu legen. Wäre am So um 11 in Ramersdorf dabei . VG Jochen


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich bin ziemlich müde von der Feier gestern und bin heute von den Ghanaeren (oder wie auch immer) zum mehr-oder-weniger-public-viewing eingeladen. Also würde ich max. morgen 7GB mit Ausstiegsoption fahren. Wenn ihr Wiedtal fahren wollt, schicke ich euch gerne den kleinen und den großen Track.


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2014)

Ok dann 11 Uhr Rammerdingkirchen  .


----------



## joscho (21. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich 11:02Uhr nicht da bin, dann habe ich es nicht geschafft - wartet NICHT auf mich.

Viel Spaß heute Abend, wo und bei was auch immer


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2014)

jogimon schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, bin jetzt tausende km und hm gefahren (mit dem Motorrad ) wird doch mal Zeit wieder echte hm zurück zu legen. Wäre am So um 11 in Ramersdorf dabei . VG Jochen


So ist brav! Dann legen wir Ramersdorf den Park & ride Parkplatz an der U-bahn mit Start um 11:00 Uhr fest für alles die Lust haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-pink83 (21. Juni 2014)

ok bin dabei


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> So ist brav! Dann legen wir Ramersdorf den Park & ride Parkplatz an der U-bahn mit Start um 11:00 Uhr fest für alles die Lust haben!!!


Bin dabei ...U-bahn P&R ist das der selbe Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche ?


----------



## Kalinka (21. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Bin dabei ...U-bahn P&R ist das der selbe Treffpunkt wie letzte Woche ?


Jepp und die selbe Tour


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Juni 2014)

OK


----------



## Klang (22. Juni 2014)

Völlig fertig zu hause! 50 Km 1200Hm


----------



## Kalinka (22. Juni 2014)

Puh!
Bei uns waren es 72 km in 6:30 und 1200 hm und etliche blaue Flecken. 
Sehr schön war es, danke fürs Coguiding.
Schöne Fotos.


----------



## ghost-pink83 (22. Juni 2014)

Bin auch völlig k.o.Aber es war doch schön,gerne wieder


----------



## Kettenfresser (22. Juni 2014)

Kann mich da nur anschließen Beine brummen ganz schön. 

Tour Reloaded

Die Aussicht kennen wir ja schon 





Ein(ige) Bike(r) im Kornfeld




Abfahrt 




unterwegs wurde dann das Bank-Hopping zelebriert 




Es war sehr nett mit euch allen besonders an die Leute die ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe 

Gruß


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juni 2014)

Am Sa und So habe ich Wochenenddienst...heißt ich kann erst ab 13:00 Uhr.
Dirk, Samstag von 13:30-17:00 Uhr etwas Fahrtechniktraining?...da kämen dann die Jungs von Andree auch mit. Vielleicht mag Dein Neffe auch? Das Thema bremsen ohne zu fallen auf geraden Strecken bedarf des Trainings bei Damen mit pinkem Bike...
Wer mag Sonntag nachmittag mit mir etwas biken. Kann ab 13:30.
Sonst gehe ich mit dem neuen Plastebomber asphaltieren


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Juni 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Am Sa und So habe ich Wochenenddienst...heißt ich kann erst ab 13:00 Uhr.
> Dirk, Samstag von 13:30-17:00 Uhr etwas Fahrtechniktraining?...da kämen dann die Jungs von Andree auch mit. Vielleicht mag Dein Neffe auch? Das Thema bremsen ohne zu fallen auf geraden Strecken bedarf des Trainings bei Damen mit pinkem Bike...
> Wer mag Sonntag nachmittag mit mir etwas biken. Kann ab 13:30.
> Sonst gehe ich mit dem neuen Plastebomber asphaltieren



-Sa Fahrtechnik hört sich gut an bis 17 Uhr ist mir aber zu lange da 18 Uhr 

 läuft.
-So ab 13:30 Uhr könnte ich die "Drei Fluss/Bach Tour" anbieten. Dauer ca. 2,5 Std. ( auch was um die Fahrtechnik zu vertiefen  ) 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghost-pink83 (24. Juni 2014)

Die Dame mit dem weis-pinken Bike braucht auch noch jede Menge Fahrtechnik0Muss aber leider arbeiten am We.Aber nächstes We wäre ich dabei...üben üben üben


----------



## Kalinka (25. Juni 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Am Sa und So habe ich Wochenenddienst...heißt ich kann erst ab 13:00 Uhr.
> Dirk, Samstag von 13:30-17:00 Uhr etwas Fahrtechniktraining?...da kämen dann die Jungs von Andree auch mit. Vielleicht mag Dein Neffe auch? Das Thema bremsen ohne zu fallen auf geraden Strecken bedarf des Trainings bei Damen mit pinkem Bike...
> Wer mag Sonntag nachmittag mit mir etwas biken. Kann ab 13:30.
> Sonst gehe ich mit dem neuen Plastebomber asphaltieren


Alles zurück...Andrees Großer ist außer Gefecht. Wir sind Samstag raus!


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

Was ist mit den anderen ? Wie sehen da die Pläne aus ?
-Samstag Fahrtechnik
-Sonntag kann ich ab 14 Uhr eine Tour bei mir anbieten ! ( Drei Fluss/Bach Tour )


----------



## Holzlarer (25. Juni 2014)

@Karin: Schade, dem Großen aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

Kurze Zusammenfassung:

Sa kleine Änderung: Start 12:00, Ziel ist bis spätestens 16:00 zurück zu sein , Treffepunkt PP Ramersdorf, kleine Tour evtl. kurze Übungen
So: mim Sven über Höhen und durch Täler und Bäche  Ort,Zeit=Sven

Da ich auch üben,üben,üben muss dann nächsten Sa oder/und So Tour mit mehr Fahrtechnikübungen( auch mit Bremsübungen auf grader Strecke  ).

Natürlich auch gerne andere Vorschläge

VG Dirk


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

-Samstag hört sich gut an 

 
-Sonntag 14 Uhr / Treffpunkt Wahlscheid , werden ein Termin reinsetzten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (25. Juni 2014)

So Termin ( Sonntag 14 Uhr / Treffpunkt Wahlscheid ) ist eingetragen Hier geht es zur Tour. 
Gruß


----------



## Rote Laterne (26. Juni 2014)

Samstag kann ich nicht. Aber Sonntag!


----------



## joscho (26. Juni 2014)

Sonntag kann ich nicht. Aber Samstag wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juni 2014)

Samstag kann ich nicht und Sonntag habe ich kein Auto. Mit dem Fahrrad nach der Arbeit nach Wahlscheid ist zu knapp. Obwohl 14:00 ja sehr Wochenenddienstleistendefreundlich ist vom Veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juni 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich nicht und Sonntag habe ich kein Auto. Mit dem Fahrrad nach der Arbeit nach Wahlscheid ist zu knapp. Obwohl 14:00 ja sehr Wochenenddienstleistendefreundlich ist vom Veranstalter.



Hast du keine Mitnahmegelegenheit ? ( Dirk / Lissy ? )


----------



## Holzlarer (27. Juni 2014)

Kann leider keine Mitnahme anbieten, fahre von Stallberg aus mim radl los.

uiuiui mein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -Schädel heut morgen sagt: nächsten Sa später Tourstart
dat ennert-bräu schmeckt aber auch...........


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2014)

Dirk werde es heute nicht schaffen. Die Monteure der Heizung sind da und das klappt nicht so wie es soll


----------



## Holzlarer (28. Juni 2014)

ui grad noch gelesen. ist ok. das regenradar zeitgt eh so komische sachen an......
dann bis morjen


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2014)

Alles klar bis morgen


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Juni 2014)

Karin, soll ich dich abholen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2014)

Aufgrund des Wetters  kann es sein das die Tour morgen ausfällt . Dirk bis wann schaust du noch rein ??? damit du dann bescheid weißt.


----------



## Kettenfresser (29. Juni 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aufgrund des Wetters  kann es sein das die Tour morgen ausfällt . Dirk bis wann schaust du noch rein ??? damit du dann bescheid weißt.


Aufgrund des Wetter fällt die Tour aus .


----------



## Holzlarer (29. Juni 2014)

Ja schade, aber nach 4 std warmen dauerregen gestern ist mein regenbedarf für dieses we auch gedeckt, als belohnung gabs noch ne zecke 

dann auf das nächste Wochenende


----------



## adamcd (1. Juli 2014)

Hey Mädels  die Herren

hätte lust bei euch mal ne Runde mit zu drehen  wenn es denn erlaubt ist
Am Wochenende soll es wieder schön werden

würde mich über eine Pos. Antwort freuen


----------



## ghost-pink83 (3. Juli 2014)

wie siehts aus am We bei euch??,)


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2014)

Noch keinen Plan, weil ich Wochenenddienst habe und somit bis 13:00 Uhr arbeite, durch Bereitschaft auf Abruf stehe und somit ortsgebunden bin. 

Einen Tag Rennrad, einen Tag MTB ist die grobe Richtung...Und wenn MTB dann exploren im südlichsten 7 Gebirge.
Bin noch etwas ganzkörpergeprellt


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2014)

Sonntag 7 GB könnte ich einrichten . Wetter abhängig natürlich


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Sonntag 7 GB könnte ich einrichten . Wetter abhängig natürlich


Könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen beim Autofreien Siegtal was zu fahren . Wetter abhängig


----------



## Kalinka (3. Juli 2014)

Wir starten um Sonntag 13:00 in Honnef... haben ein paarmal rauf und runter vorgesehen (Auge Gottes, Grenzbach...). Mit Fahrtechnikübungen und ein bisschen exploren. Also Verfahrgarantie. Ende so 17:00 ca.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Juli 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Könnte mir aber auch gut vorstellen beim Autofreien Siegtal was zu fahren . Wetter abhängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (4. Juli 2014)

Da ich arbeite am Vormittag, sind wir für autofreies Siegtal zu spät dran...


----------



## Holzlarer (4. Juli 2014)

Konnte noch nix planen fürs WE und bin wegen dem Wetter auch noch unschlüssig. Meld mich morgen


----------



## ghost-pink83 (6. Juli 2014)

ich bin leider raus heute:-(


----------



## Monty14 (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mountainbikerinnen, seid Ihr offen für einen Neuzugang? Komme aus Erftstadt-Liblar und bin flexibel, was das "Revier" angeht. Fahre nun das 3. Jahr MTB, meistens so bis 1000 hm und ca. 40 km, Fahrtechnik wird langsam besser . Würde mich über gemeinsames Biken, lernen und Spaß haben freuen.


----------



## kathi_07 (17. Juli 2014)

Hey Monty 14,
Bin auch noch recht neu in Köln und suche Anschluss. Wohne in K- Weiden und bin auch flexibel. Würde mich freuen mal zusammen zu biken 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monty14 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Kathi,
habe morgen und nächste Woche frei, vielleicht finden wir einen Termin. Wollte morgen spontan in die Eifel nach Nettersheim. Wenn Du Zeit hast, kannst Du gerne mitkommen. VG


----------



## kathi_07 (17. Juli 2014)

Hey morgen kann ich nicht. Sonntag will ich Mit ein paar Freunden den Trailpark in der Eifel ausprobieren. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du Mit 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monty14 (18. Juli 2014)

Koulshore? Bin ich mal vorbeigeradelt und hab's aus der Ferne beäugt. Ziemlich viele Hühnerleitern. Ist wohl noch nix für mich. Wenn Ihr keine Lust mehr drauf habt, kann ich den Lieserpfad bis Manderscheid und wieder zurück empfehlen. Wo fährst Du denn sonst so? Wir können auch abends mal eine Ründe durch die Ville drehen. Gibt noch einen Biker, der hier gerne mit mehreren Leuten fahren würde. Ist von Weiden auch nicht so weit über die 61.


----------



## Saslong (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mädels,
ich bin ein Neuzugang aus Ehrenfeld 
Bin Anfängerin und durch einen noch nicht komplett ausgeheilten Beinbruch (noch nicht) 100% geländegänig  Mountainbiken is aber so ziemlich das einzige, was im Moment an Sport geht... 
Wenn Ihr also auch eine Krücke aufnehmt - ich würde mich über gemeinsame Touren, Tipps und Tricks tierisch freuen!
Kondition is überigens vorhanden 
Liebe Grüße Nina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kathi_07 (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Monty14,
leider ist aus der Eifel am Sonntag nichts geworden. Zu schlechtes Wetter. Der weite Weg war
 uns das Risiko nicht wert. In der Ville bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren. Vom Stadtwald bis zum Otto-Maigler-See mal. Das ist da die Richtung. Ja können gerne mal zusammen fahren. Ich fahre jetzt schon seit knapp 5 Jahren und kann auch gerne Erfahrungen weiter geben. Ich schick dir mal ne PN Mit meiner E-mail Adresse.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghost-pink83 (1. August 2014)

Fährt hier noch irgendwer??Sonntag??


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter gut wird werde ich ab 15 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen , aber nicht 7 GB sodern nähe der WH


----------



## ghost-pink83 (2. August 2014)

WH??Wer noch??


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

WH = Wahner Heide , Kumpel wäre schon mal dabei ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin neu hier im forum. MTB fahre ich ca. 2 Jahre und würde gern am Wochenende mit fahren. LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (2. August 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter gut wird werde ich ab 15 Uhr auf dem Rad sitzen , aber nicht 7 GB sodern nähe der WH



Sonntag oder heute?


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

Egal, kann aber erst 15:15 in der w Heide sein


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sonntag oder heute?


Sonntag liebes Tazzchen ..heute keine Zeit


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Egal, kann aber erst 15:15 in der w Heide sein


 
15 Uhr wird wohl Start in Wahlscheid sein. Grobe richtung 1 x um Rösrath rum und durch die Heide zurück mit Verfahrgarantie


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

Heute?


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Sonntag oder heute?


 


akimam schrieb:


> Heute?


 

Sonntag ...heute keine Zeit


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2014)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> 15 Uhr wird wohl Start in Wahlscheid sein. Grobe richtung 1 x um Rösrath rum und durch die Heide zurück mit Verfahrgarantie



Treffpunkt ist der übliche Parkplatz? Sollten das Wetter passen und wir uns aufraffen, sind wir pünktlich da. 
Wenn wir bis 15.00h nicht da sind, wirds auch nix mehr. Also wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

OK, ich frei mich


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist der übliche Parkplatz? Sollten das Wetter passen und wir uns aufraffen, sind wir pünktlich da.
> Wenn wir bis 15.00h nicht da sind, wirds auch nix mehr. Also wahrscheinlich bis Sonntag


Ja Treffpunkt der übliche Parkplatz.
Dann bete mal zum Wettergott


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

Geht es auch 15:15 Uhr in Wahlscheid? Ich schaffe es nicht früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Geht es auch 15:15 Uhr in Wahlscheid? Ich schaffe es nicht früher.


 Sicherlich geht das 

@Tazz  : Sonntag / 15:15 Uhr / Wahlscheid(Forum) Schotterparkplatz


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2014)

Super genau so machen wir das....


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

Supi, kann ich noch die Koordinaten bekommen? Vielen dank.


----------



## ghost-pink83 (2. August 2014)

bin dabei.bräuchte aber ein genauen Ort zum treffen??lg Melli


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> Supi, kann ich noch die Koordinaten bekommen? Vielen dank.


 
Laut Google : 50.887695,7.249421




ghost-pink83 schrieb:


> bin dabei.bräuchte aber ein genauen Ort zum treffen??lg Melli


 
Hier noch die Verlinkung : Wahlscheid/Forum/Schotterparkplatz


----------



## akimam (2. August 2014)

DANKE


----------



## Sueßstoff (2. August 2014)

sven dann bin ich etwas früher bei dir..ca. 14.45 uhr....


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Sueßstoff schrieb:


> sven dann bin ich etwas früher bei dir..ca. 14.45 uhr....


alles klar


----------



## Sueßstoff (2. August 2014)

Hat jmd lust heute eine kleine runde zu fahren? Wollte jetzt nach hs bonn etwas shoppen und danach ne runde fahren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2014)

Gestern aus dem 3-wöchigen Campingurlaub mit Kids zurück gekehrt...Wäsche...Wäsche...Wäsche...


----------



## Dennisderkleene (2. August 2014)

wenn ich den weg Finde und es nicht zu sehr gewittert versuch ich auch zu kommen =)


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Gestern aus dem 3-wöchigen Campingurlaub mit Kids zurück gekehrt...Wäsche...Wäsche...Wäsche...


Einfach raushängen und fertig


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. August 2014)

Dennisderkleene schrieb:


> wenn ich den weg Finde und es nicht zu sehr gewittert versuch ich auch zu kommen =)


ist nicht schwer ist ja verllinkt ..jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter gut werden. Aktuell ist es am Regnen.


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2014)

sorry, ultra2 und ich sind leider heute nicht dabei . Ich wünsche euch eine sehr vergnügliche Runde 
 hoffe ich bin das nächste mal wieder mal dabei 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2014)

10 Uhr Update : Wetteraussichten bis jetzt gut , hier und da könnte uns ein Schauer erwischen. Also Daumen drücken das es trocken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2014)

Tazz schrieb:


> sorry, ultra2 und ich sind leider heute nicht dabei . Ich wünsche euch eine sehr vergnügliche Runde
> hoffe ich bin das nächste mal wieder mal dabei
> Liebe Grüße


Kein Problem Tazzchen vielleicht nächstes Wochenende , haltet euch schon mal den Sonntag frei


----------



## Tazz (3. August 2014)

ja das ist eine hervoragende Idee


----------



## Dennisderkleene (3. August 2014)

Hey Sven,
ich fahr so um 13 Uhr in Mülheim los denke dann sollte ich es schaffen =)
hab nen 29 radon zur erkennung =)


----------



## ghost-pink83 (3. August 2014)

ich bin raus:-(


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2014)

Wetter aktuell regen


----------



## akimam (3. August 2014)

Hier, Nähe Siegburg hat es wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. August 2014)

Ja hier wird es auch weniger ...das schlimmste scheint durch zu sein


----------



## Dennisderkleene (3. August 2014)

Super tour danke nochmal


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. August 2014)

*Tourbericht: *Was man nicht im Kopf hat…

Am Sonntag trafen sich am Forum Wahlscheid 4 Fahrer um eine Tour rund im Rösrath zu fahren. Das Wetter war gut ( dank dem Wettergott )

*Dennisderkleene*
*Sueßstoff*
*akimam*
*Kettenfresser*

Nach Begrüßung wurde sich eingerollt und es folgte eine längere Kommunikationsphase bevor der erste Berg wartete. Das letzte Stück hatte es in sich was alle zum schieben verpflichteten. Oben kurz wieder runter um wieder hoch fahren zu können. Nach kurzer Rast ging es über Trails Bergab . Aber bevor man runter rollte musste einer kurz zurück um nach dem Handy zu schauen ( Was man nicht im Kopf hat… )
Unter ging es über Waldwege wieder hoch . Hier rutschte ich weg ( was man nicht im Kopf hat …. ) weiter ging es und es wurde wieder Trail befahren bis zur verdienten Pause an der _Forsbacher Mühle. Es wurde pausiert und über den Abend gesprochen und das Wort Grillen wurde erwähnt. Oh Grillen da war ja was ( Was man nicht im Kopf hat … ) An der Mühle wurde sich dann getrennt . Denis machte sich nach Köln auf, während sich die anderen drei auf direktem Wege zum Startpunkt auf. Unterwegs bekam ein Mitfahrer einen Hungerast ( Was man nicht im Kopf hat… ). _

_Ich hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause . _

_Es war schön mit euch. Gerne wieder _


----------



## akimam (5. August 2014)

Absolut zutreffende Beschreibung! es hat Spass gemacht. Nächstes we  kann ich leider nicht. (Rufbereitschaft und muss in der Nähe meiner Arbeit bleiben, fahre deshalb in Hennef.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennisderkleene (5. August 2014)

Nächste woche sonntag könnte ich  wieder nen paar km abreißen  
Freu mich aufs nächste mal 
Top beschreibung


----------



## Monty14 (12. August 2014)

Hey Kathi und Nina,
habt Ihr Lust Sonntag 'ne Runde zu fahren?
Gruß Silke


----------



## kathi_07 (12. August 2014)

Ja sehr gerne. Schon ne Idee wo es hin gehen soll? Altenberg, Niddegen, 7gebirge .... Würde mich freuen. Gruß Kathi

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monty14 (12. August 2014)

Ich glaub 7GB ist sonntags keine gute Idee. Im Bergischen kenne ich mich nicht aus, ist für mich von der Anfahrt ziemlich weit. Aber geht auch, wenn Du da was kennst. Nideggen bin ich mal ne Tour gefahren, kriege ich aber nicht mehr zusammen. Wenn Du da was kennst auch gut. Ich kenne mich besser Richtung Eifel bei Nettersheim oder Blankenheim aus. Kommt man auch gut mit dem Zug hin, wenn Du Jobticket hast? Kann Dich ab Erftstadt auch auf meinem Jobticket mitnehmen. Was meinst Du?

Donnerstag Abend mache ich mit einem anderen Erftstädter eine Runde in der Ville. Klein und gemütlich zum Kennenlernen. Kannst mit, wenn Du willst. Treffen 18:30 Uhr Donatusparkplatz Nähe Bahnhof Liblar. Ich kann Dich auch am Bahnhof abholen.


----------



## Saslong (13. August 2014)

Hallo Silke und Kathi,
ich kann leider weder morgen noch Sonntag  Sagt mir ne Woche vorher Bescheid, dann bin ich auch spontan! 
Scheut Euch aber bitte nicht, mich weiter anzusprechen - ich brauche einfach z Zt etwas mehr Vorlaufzeit, da mein Rad in Frechen steht und ich in Ehrenfeld wohne bzw. in Deutz arbeite. Das hin & her fahren mit den Öffis nimmt immer unglaublich viel Zeit in Anspruch - geht aber, wenn ich´s mir früh genug einrichten kann!
Und immerhin laufe ich seit Anfang dieser Woche ohne Krücken  ...noch ein bißchen üben, dann krieg ich das Rad auch in meinen eigenen Keller gestellt!
ich wünsch Euch ganz viel Spaß!!!


----------



## kathi_07 (16. August 2014)

Hey, sorry Silke, Ich hatte soviel Stress diese Woche das Ich vergessen habe dir zu antworten. Wahrscheinlich hast du morgen nun schon was vor. Falls nicht würde Ich gerne ne Runde drehen. Wir wäre egal wo.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Monty14 (16. August 2014)

Hallo Kathi, wir fahren morgen eine Runde in der Ville. Treffen 10 Uhr am Donatusparkplatz  /Ville (etwas oberhalb Bahnhof Erftstadt). Wenn Du magst, kannst Du mit. VG Silke


----------



## kathi_07 (17. August 2014)

Sorry 10 uhr werde Ich nicht schaffen da Ich jetzt erst vom nachtflohmarkt zurück gekommen bin 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One SV mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kalinka (17. September 2014)

Was passiert, wenn TeamIII, die Frauenrunde und die Wahnerheide Urlaub zusammen planen?
Genau ein TeamIIIer, ein Wahner Heider, eine runde Frau und ein Quotenhesse sind in den Dolomiten.
Ich könnte jetzt schreiben, daß es doof hier ist und es nur regnet...das würde Dirk trösten, aber es ist nicht die Wahrheit.
ES IST GENIAL HIER. Ich habe nur eine kurze Aklimatisierungsrunde gemacht...sehr fein...schwer, aber sehr sehr fein.
Lissy, Sonja, Renate...hier geht der nächste Frauen-MTB-Urlaub hin. (raufliften, runterrollen...ist schon verführerisch)
Morgen bei Wetter geht es auf die Sella Ronda im Uhrzeigersinn. Freu mich...WIRKLICH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (17. September 2014)

Supi hier


----------



## Tazz (17. September 2014)

cool und das ist nicht Bayern .... da regnet es ja immer  ich wünsche euch auf jedenfall noch mega mäßigen Spaß


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. September 2014)

Sella Ronde bei Sonne kann doch jeder ....


----------



## adamcd (29. September 2014)

Hey Mädels
bin der Claus komme aus Frechen und würd gerne mal bei euch mitfahren, hört sich ja toll an was ihr am we immer unternehmt
freue mich auf antwort !!


----------



## Kalinka (9. Oktober 2014)

Mädels , Jungs und kmS,
die Laterne und ich wollen bei Wetter am WE was fahren.
Arbeite Sa und So bis ca. 12:00 Uhr, ergo früher nachmittag im Wald oder auf dem Dackelschneider.


----------



## akimam (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
könnte ich genauere Umgebungsangaben bekommen?
Würde gern mitkurbeln.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jogimon (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi Karin,

ich bin wieder dabei. Hab jetzt wieder Lust drauf 

VG Jochen


----------



## joscho (9. Oktober 2014)

Bei Wetter und ohne Dackel bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich seh Lissy heute im Studio bei Power-Aua und kläre mal das wie und wo...bin jedoch autolos und somit etwas unmobil.


----------



## Holzlarer (10. Oktober 2014)

@Karin: Also am Sonntag nach 12 könnt ich ja sogar mal wieder dabei sein. Lissy könnt ich auch abholen, um dann bei dir im südlichen was zu biken.

Aber mal schauen, was ihr im Aua so geklärt habt.

VG Dirk


----------



## Kalinka (10. Oktober 2014)

Lissy und ich starten morgen in Rammersdorf mit dem RENNRAD um 13:00...ich denke Ödingen/Straussenfarm...
Sonntag gerne dicke Schluppen... 12:00 ist früh für mich, weil ich Wochenenddienst habe. 12:30-13:00 geht.
Vielleicht hat Jochen Lust uns den Kottenforst zu guiden?
Sonst ist südliches 7 Gebirge auch cool...das erste mal die Röhre nach nach den Dolomiten...das muss doch fluppen?!?


----------



## jogimon (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi zusammen,

gerne guide ich Euch am So um 13:00 durch den Kottenforst. Ist halt nicht so bergig wie im SG. Ich komme auch gerne mit durch's SG.
@Karin Du darfst entscheiden 

VG Jochen


----------



## akimam (11. Oktober 2014)

So einen Dackelschneider hat eben nicht jeder.


----------



## Kalinka (11. Oktober 2014)

jogimon schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> gerne guide ich Euch am So um 13:00 durch den Kottenforst. Ist halt nicht so bergig wie im SG. Ich komme auch gerne mit durch's SG.
> @Karin Du darfst entscheiden
> ...


Heißt das Du magst bergige Berge??? Das ist mir neu ;-)


----------



## Trail Surfer (11. Oktober 2014)

akimam schrieb:


> So einen Dackelschneider hat eben nicht jede*r*.


jetzt schieb mal bitte nicht dem schwachen Gemecht alles in die Schuhe ... guck lieber ins Kölner Telefonbuch, wieviele
*SCHMITZ, D(j)ackeline *

es da gibt...


----------



## jogimon (11. Oktober 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Heißt das Du magst bergige Berge??? Das ist mir neu ;-)



Ich mag sie immer noch nicht Jochen und Berge hochfahren= + aber für Euch wäre der Kottenforst natürlich keine Herausforderung  
VG Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (11. Oktober 2014)

So, es wird das 7gebirge. Dirk startet mit lissy in holzlar per bike, so dass die beiden um 12:30 in honnef sind. Es gibt also den Startpunkt holzlar um  ??:?? Uhr. Dirk...sag mal. Und einen Startpunkt in honnef bei uns um 12:30. Adressen auf Anfrage per pn. @jochem: Start in honnef ist die light-version.


----------



## joscho (12. Oktober 2014)

ick freu mir 
der hero kommt auch  Bis gleich...


----------



## Kalinka (12. Oktober 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> ick freu mir
> der hero kommt auch  Bis gleich...


Ja gut...
Mangels Reaktion haben Lissy und ich den Startpunkt auf 13:00 Ramersdorf verlegt.


----------



## joscho (12. Oktober 2014)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja gut...
> Mangels Reaktion haben Lissy und ich den Startpunkt auf 13:00 Ramersdorf verlegt.



Gut zu wissen. Dann kann ich mich ja noch mal hinlegen


----------



## Kalinka (21. Oktober 2014)

Wie sieht den das wettermässig am WE aus? Ich darf arbeiten Sa und So ... was mich starttechnisch auf den späten Vormittag bis frühen Nachmittag beschränkte...
Es ist Martinimarkt in Honnef...


----------



## Kalinka (18. März 2015)

Mal wieder ausgegraben...
Frauen und Männer fahren wir mal wieder zusammen?
Ich glaube der Winter ist vorbei.
Wie wird das Wetter am WE?
Einen Tag werden wir mit den Andrees Jungs eine kleine Runde ab Honnef starten...


----------



## jogimon (23. März 2015)

Hi Karin,

hoffe, ihr hattet ne schöne Runde. Habs letztes WE nicht geschafft mitzumachen. Dieses WE ist auch voll. Hab mich auch zum Level2 Kurs angemeldet  VG Jochen


----------



## Trail Surfer (23. März 2015)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder bei einer geschmeidigen Runde dabei, schreibt einfach was wann wo geht, dann versuche ich gerne dabei zu sein.
Grüße aus Hennef


----------



## ghost-pink83 (14. Mai 2015)

Gar nichts mehr los hier im (Frauen)Treff??????Fährt denn jemand mal irgendwann nochmal??Sonntag oder so??war schon länger nicht mehr dabei, wäre aber daran interessiert wider in der Gruppe mitzufahren.Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (1. Juni 2015)

ghost-pink83 schrieb:


> Gar nichts mehr los hier im (Frauen)Treff??????Fährt denn jemand mal irgendwann nochmal??Sonntag oder so??war schon länger nicht mehr dabei, wäre aber daran interessiert wider in der Gruppe mitzufahren.Lg


Ja, nein, vielleicht. Tja, alle sind beschäftigt, krank in Urlaub, Wochenenddienst, Haus noch mal removieren oder sonst was. Hatten wenige gemeinsame Touren dieses Jahr und wenn meist in der IG verabredet oder auf dünnen Reifen.... Werde die nächst Tour hier posten.
mal die *Mädels* und Jungs fragen, wegen kommendem WE...


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. Juni 2015)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Ja, nein, vielleicht. Tja, alle sind beschäftigt, krank in Urlaub, Wochenenddienst, *Haus noch mal renovieren oder sonst was. *Hatten wenige gemeinsame Touren dieses Jahr und wenn meist in der IG verabredet oder auf dünnen Reifen.... Werde die nächst Tour hier posten.
> mal die *Mädels* und Jungs fragen, wegen kommendem WE...


Ja.....dauert noch was tippe um die 8 Wochen ...


----------



## Race4Hill (5. Juni 2015)

ah so hier ist immer was los oder Lieben Gruss Jens


----------



## Kalinka (10. Juni 2015)

Wir drehen heute eine Feierabendrunde ab Honnef. Max. 2h...mal sehen ob wir es noch können


----------



## ghost-pink83 (26. Juni 2015)

Sonntag ne Tour??????


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2015)

Alle op jöck aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Rad ... frag mal in 4 Wochen nach  dann ist der Urlaub durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bondibeach (27. Juni 2015)

Hey zusammen,

fahre morgen um 11Uhr am China Schiff in Bonn Beuel zu einer Tour ins Siebengebirge. Falls jemand mit will einfach um 11 da sein.


----------



## Kalinka (19. Juli 2015)

Wir sind wieder da. 3 Wochen durchgeschwizt in Frankreich. Alle Kartarerburgen zu Fuß erobert. Das badewasserwarme Mittelmeer getestet. Megasupersonderfeuerwerk auf der Festung Carcasonne bewundert...das beste dass ich je sah. Ach und schon vorbei.
Fahrrad geht gerade nicht...habe eine dicke Wange...doofe Zähne.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2015)




----------



## Kalinka (10. September 2015)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


>


Tja, letztes Jahr noch für 100 Teuronen  Lift up Pass inklusive, zahlt die Bikerin im Grödnertal zusätzlich 5,- für einmal Bike rauf.
Die anderen Täler, die der Pass beinhaltet, machen das nicht...Gut, da gibt's auch Unterkünfte.
Schade, unser sehr nettes Hotel Bellevue in Wolkenstein sieht uns nicht wieder.
Wenigstens die Sella Ronda bei guten Wetter gemacht...ganz anders als bei Nebel ;-)


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2015)

Ich musste die Planung für den Kurvenkurs 1 verschieben. 
Hier der neue Termin. Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere noch dafür.

http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15549

Grüße Micha


----------



## joscho (11. September 2015)

Damit ging eine gemütliche Bikewoche in den Dolomiten zu Ende;


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. November 2015)

Es geschehen doch Wunder .... mein im Januar 2014 gestohlenes Specialized Safire wurde letztes Wochenende von der Polizei in Köln aufgegriffen !!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (1. November 2015)

Tolle Sache ! Vielleicht hat man sogar den Inhaber der damaligen "klebrigen Finger" gleich mit aufgegriffen..?


----------



## Rote Laterne (2. November 2015)

Schaun mer mal. Die "Dame" auf dem Rad wird von der Polizei vernommen und der Hehlerei beschuldigt.
Sie hat behauptet, das Rad letztes Jahr bei Zweirad Feld gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Kalinka (5. November 2015)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal. Die "Dame" auf dem Rad wird von der Polizei vernommen und der Hehlerei beschuldigt.
> Sie hat behauptet, das Rad letztes Jahr bei Zweirad Feld gekauft zu haben.



Ups, dumm gelaufen. Da es Deine Rahmennummer ist und Du die Quittung hast, dann gehört sich das auch so!
Selten genug, dass so ein Rad wieder auftaucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klang (6. November 2015)

Und Lissy wielange musst du warten bis du das Rad wieder bei dir hast?


----------



## Rote Laterne (6. November 2015)

Das Rad gehört jetzt erstmal der Versicherung. Schaun wir mal wie es weitergeht ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (7. November 2015)

Üblicherweise macht die Versicherung der/dem Vorbesitzer/in ja ein (eher günstiges) Rückkaufangebot. Viel Glück - falls da noch das Herz dranhängt.


----------



## Rote Laterne (12. März 2016)

Holen wir doch mal den MTB-Frauentreff aus der Versenkung  ....

... und lassen die FrauenFreitagRunde wieder auferstehen: 

(Kar)Freitag 25.03. um 11:00 Uhr 
Treff: P+R Ramersdorf
Bitte beachten: Es wird sehr langsam und sehr leicht


----------



## Kettenfresser (12. März 2016)

sehr langsam und leicht ..sehr gut 
Tagschicht...11 Uhr... sehr schlecht


----------



## soka70 (13. März 2016)

Sehr schöne Idee liebe Lissy, 
leider bin ich da noch im Skigebiet.... )


----------



## Kalinka (17. März 2016)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> sehr langsam und leicht ..sehr gut
> Tagschicht...11 Uhr... sehr schlecht


SonderMännerFrauenrundeAusnahmegenehmigungen nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. März 2016)

Kalinka schrieb:


> SonderMännerFrauenrundeAusnahmegenehmigungen nicht vergessen ;-)


sag das mal meinen AG


----------



## jogimon (17. März 2016)

Ich kann leider nicht, da ich meine Eltern besuche. VG Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (21. März 2016)

Rote Laterne schrieb:


> Holen wir doch mal den MTB-Frauentreff aus der Versenkung  ....
> 
> ... und lassen die FrauenFreitagRunde wieder auferstehen:
> 
> ...


Habe Wochenenddienst...geht auch 12:30??? Habe kurzfristig getauscht der Lieblingskollegin zu Liebe...
Sind bisher ja nur et Lissy und et Karin, oder?


----------



## Kalinka (24. März 2016)

Regenwarscheinlichkeit 60 Prozent..Wenn wir outdoor biken um 12:30 in Rammersdorf. Bei Regen wird es indoor-Sport.


----------

